# TTC Lucky Conkers!-Our first Conker has been born!!



## Princesskell

So this is a thread for all those ttc in autumn!! ...and still ttc'ing in Winter, spring and now summer!!

Come and pass the time sharing symptoms and stories.

Let's hope this is a lucky thread and we all get bfp's soon! 

:dust:



Updated with our progress...
Hoping and praying for sticky beans! :flower:
*Fleur29* :bfp: October 13. Edd 01/07/14. The first baby Conker born on 11/07/14 Jack Henry :yipee:
*Ricschick* :bfp: 15/11/13. Edd 26/07/14 Joanie born 31/07/14 :yipee:
*Squirrel* :bfp: November 13. Edd 12/08/14 baby Girl is here :yipee:
*Momwife* :bfp: 20/12/13. Edd 24/08/14 Joshua born 08/14 :yipee:
*Jokerette* :bfp: 31/12/13. Edd 14/09/14 Bailey Ann born 18/09/14 :yipee:
*Buttercup84* :bfp: 31/12/13. Edd 12/09/14 Astrid Zoe born 22/09/14 :yipee:
*Hopettc3* :bfp: 26/01/14. Edd 10/10/14 Raunek born 07/09/14 :yipee:
*Tigermom* :bfp: 18/02/14. Edd 29/10/14 :blue:
*Princesskell* :bfp: 22/02/14. Edd 24/10/14 :yellow: Keir David Eric born 24/10/14 :yipee:
*Kazine* :bfp: Edd 31/10/14 :pink:
*Twinklie12* :bfp: Edd 23/11/14 :pink:
*Swanxxsong* :bfp: 05/06/14. Edd 15/02/15 :blue:



:angel: Missing our angel babies...gone from this earth but never forgotten :angel: Kazine, Jokerette, Sailorsgirl, Mrs W 11, Twinklie12


----------



## Princesskell

I will go first...

I'm 32 and have been married to my lovely dh for almost 3 years. We have a beautiful baby girl who is almost 21 months, conceived on our honeymoon but after 13 years of persuading dh to marry me and have children! :winkwink:

I'm very hesitant about ttc'ing for number two. I have always wanted a few children but after having F I'm just so besotted with her I have a lot of guilt about trying for another. I know it is the best gift I can give her, but it's been hard to make the leap.

I am a teacher in primary school and since September have worked part time, sharing a class with another girl. She announced she was pregnant a few months ago and leaving at Christmas so that also made me worry about leaving this academic year aswell. I figure ttc'ing now would give an earliest dd of July so more probably that I will see out the academic year?

I am currently on cd15 of a 30 day cycle according to ff (but with no temping), due to o on Saturday and af is due on the 26th. I was very irregular on bcp but have had a couple of regular cycles of 30 days now so I'm hoping things have settled?

We have dtd a few times now and hope to keep it up? Dh knows more babies are on the horizon but I haven't told him specifically it's time, he just thinks he's in the good books! :winkwink:

Bored you enough for now! More of my story with F in my journal (link in my signature).

Looking forward to sharing this journey with you all :hugs:


----------



## Fleur29

Hello princesskell!!! I'm gonna join you on this thread too! 

I too am 32 and have a dd who is 2 later this month. You put my thoughts into words re wanting another child - I do so want another but I can't imagine loving another child as much as my dd. Like you, having a second is as much for her as it is for me and dh!

Dh and I have been married for 5 years and our dd took 3 months to conceive. I'm now onto month 4 of ttc #2 so already taken longer! I hope I fall pregnant soon, I am very impatient and ttc is knackering! And takes forever!!! 

My cycles are pretty regular on and off the pill and I've just started using a cbfm to help pinpoint ovulation a bit better.

Lets see some bfps on this October thread! X


----------



## DragonflyWing

Hello! :wave:

I just turned 30, and DH and I have been married for 1.5 years. I got pregnant with our twins just 3 months after our wedding, and they are now 9 months old. We're trying for #3 now, I'm on cycle 3. Today is CD17 and I think I either ovulated yesterday or will be soon. I'm still breastfeeding, so my cycles have been a little wacky, but I'm hopeful :)

:dust:


----------



## Princesskell

DragonflyWing said:


> Hello! :wave:
> 
> I just turned 30, and DH and I have been married for 1.5 years. I got pregnant with our twins just 3 months after our wedding, and they are now 9 months old. We're trying for #3 now, I'm on cycle 3. Today is CD17 and I think I either ovulated yesterday or will be soon. I'm still breastfeeding, so my cycles have been a little wacky, but I'm hopeful :)
> 
> :dust:

 :wave: hi DragonflyWing!
Wow a twin mum!! And ttc'ing again when they are 9 months...that is crazy exciting!! :happydance: how have you found having twins? Are they girls or boys or both! We have twins and triplets in the family and I always wondered if I would have multiples. 
Good luck to you :dust:



Fleur29 said:


> Hello princesskell!!! I'm gonna join you on this thread too!
> 
> I too am 32 and have a dd who is 2 later this month. You put my thoughts into words re wanting another child - I do so want another but I can't imagine loving another child as much as my dd. Like you, having a second is as much for her as it is for me and dh!
> 
> Dh and I have been married for 5 years and our dd took 3 months to conceive. I'm now onto month 4 of ttc #2 so already taken longer! I hope I fall pregnant soon, I am very impatient and ttc is knackering! And takes forever!!!
> 
> My cycles are pretty regular on and off the pill and I've just started using a cbfm to help pinpoint ovulation a bit better.
> 
> Lets see some bfps on this October thread! X

Hey Fleur :wave:
It's such a complicated mix of emotions isn't it? I know I don't want F to be an only child, but the thought of her not being my only child hurts me inside!! I know it will be great but I'm so scared! A friend on bnb has just had her 2nd and wrote a lovely birth story of how she felt after giving birth, it really calmed my fears and reassured me it will all be ok!

How is dh about ttc'ing? Is he very involved with things?
Good luck and :dust:


----------



## sailorsgirl

Hi :hi:

I am 25, I have two children, a girl who has just turned 2 and an almost 11 month old boy. I have been with my oh for 8 years and married for 3. 

Children weren't in our "plan" as it were but after falling pregnant with my eldest, we decided to have our family before I fully begin my career. (I graduated with a masters 3 years ago, right before finding out I was pregnant)

My oh is in the Royal Navy, but for the first time in 8 years, he is staying at home for a while :)

We have decided to try for our third and final baby, hoping for another small age gap. I feel terrified and slightly bonkers to be ttc, but I know it is the right thing for us.

I have a careers meeting next week to hopefully go back to college next september, so working towards that should keep my mind off ttc a little :)

Xxx


----------



## DragonflyWing

Princesskell said:


> DragonflyWing said:
> 
> 
> Hello! :wave:
> 
> I just turned 30, and DH and I have been married for 1.5 years. I got pregnant with our twins just 3 months after our wedding, and they are now 9 months old. We're trying for #3 now, I'm on cycle 3. Today is CD17 and I think I either ovulated yesterday or will be soon. I'm still breastfeeding, so my cycles have been a little wacky, but I'm hopeful :)
> 
> :dust:
> 
> :wave: hi DragonflyWing!
> Wow a twin mum!! And ttc'ing again when they are 9 months...that is crazy exciting!! :happydance: how have you found having twins? Are they girls or boys or both! We have twins and triplets in the family and I always wondered if I would have multiples.
> Good luck to you :dust:Click to expand...

I have a boy and a girl, and it is so much fun! It's also really difficult, but I feel like it's getting easier as they get older. On the one hand, they are starting to get into everything, but on the other, they can hold their own bottles now, and you wouldn't believe how much time that saves! Feeding them used to take 80% of my day...now they happily sit and feed themselves.

We originally planned to wait until the twins are 2 to start trying for #3, but we had a bit of an oops a few months ago and thought I might be pregnant...and it made us realize that having them 18 months apart would be fine too :D. We've always known we want at least 3 kids, so it's just a matter of timing now.


----------



## Fleur29

I know what you mean! I can't imagine splitting my time and attention and feeling like everyone is getting enough of me, it's hard enough already! I have to say, some days I want another baby soooo much it hurts but other days I am very philosophical and think - what will be will be and if we only have one then that's ok too.

I'm going through a crazy time at work and have applied for a promotion so it feels like everything is going on at once! My fear is that I won't get a promotion or get pregnant!!! But lets cross that bridge when I come to it ;-)

Dh is very much on board and wants another child. He has a brother and wants a sibling for our dd. how about your hubby?

I love this forum!!! X


----------



## jennahlou

Ok my turn to join in!!
I'm 21 years old and been with OH 6 years in jan xx we are currently ttc #1. We have been trying over 3 years and suffered a miscarriage the day after my 18th birthday. I have pcos which seems to be making it nearly impossible. 
Doesn't help that a lot of friends/family are either pregnant or have just had babies and I know its just me but they all seem to be insensitive to my feelings xx
Sorry for rambling.. baby dust to all xx


----------



## kazine

I'm on cycle 1 TTC with my soulmate and I think I might be preggers. A couple of faint lines but I'm waiting for a clear line before surprising OH!


----------



## hopettc3

Yay Princesskell! Thanks for this thread! 
I'm 30yrs old and have two little girls who are 4 and 2 1/2. Hubby and I have always known we want 3 kids so this will be our last time ttc. I have PCOS and used clomid to help me get pregnant with my girls. This time around we're trying all natural. I know that I ovulate, but it can take between 1 to 6 months. Somehow this month I got super lucky with our first cycle ttc. I just ovulated 2 days ago at CD12!! So excited! I really hope we all get our BFP super fast! We've been BDing every other day and I'm really hoping it worked!
I take my girls to a children's program where there are other children and their moms. Right now, there are 4 moms who are pregnant and 3 or 4 that are also ttc. I feel like I'm surrounded. Hubby and I are trying to keep it quiet so I've only told a select few. 
Good luck everyone!! :dust:


----------



## DragonflyWing

DH is definitely on board with having more kids...he has 5 siblings, and always wanted a big family. We're having at least one more, possibly 2 more. I'm 30 already, so I want to get them all done before I'm 35.


----------



## Princesskell

sailorsgirl said:


> Hi :hi:
> 
> I am 25, I have two children, a girl who has just turned 2 and an almost 11 month old boy. I have been with my oh for 8 years and married for 3.
> 
> Children weren't in our "plan" as it were but after falling pregnant with my eldest, we decided to have our family before I fully begin my career. (I graduated with a masters 3 years ago, right before finding out I was pregnant)
> 
> My oh is in the Royal Navy, but for the first time in 8 years, he is staying at home for a while :)
> 
> We have decided to try for our third and final baby, hoping for another small age gap. I feel terrified and slightly bonkers to be ttc, but I know it is the right thing for us.
> 
> I have a careers meeting next week to hopefully go back to college next september, so working towards that should keep my mind off ttc a little :)
> 
> Xxx

:wave: hi sailorsgirl...I love your avatar, your babies are beautiful!
It's funny how life changes so much. I think it's good to start your family before getting fully immersed by your career. So many people put it off and then find its too late :shrug:
How do you find the agegap you have already? It's reassuring you are ttc'ing again for another's all gap?
Have you started ttc'ing yet? What cd are you on?
Good luck with the meeting next year. Who knows you could be a mum of 3 by then! :thumbup:


DragonflyWing said:


> Princesskell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DragonflyWing said:
> 
> 
> Hello! :wave:
> 
> I just turned 30, and DH and I have been married for 1.5 years. I got pregnant with our twins just 3 months after our wedding, and they are now 9 months old. We're trying for #3 now, I'm on cycle 3. Today is CD17 and I think I either ovulated yesterday or will be soon. I'm still breastfeeding, so my cycles have been a little wacky, but I'm hopeful :)
> 
> :dust:
> 
> :wave: hi DragonflyWing!
> Wow a twin mum!! And ttc'ing again when they are 9 months...that is crazy exciting!! :happydance: how have you found having twins? Are they girls or boys or both! We have twins and triplets in the family and I always wondered if I would have multiples.
> Good luck to you :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I have a boy and a girl, and it is so much fun! It's also really difficult, but I feel like it's getting easier as they get older. On the one hand, they are starting to get into everything, but on the other, they can hold their own bottles now, and you wouldn't believe how much time that saves! Feeding them used to take 80% of my day...now they happily sit and feed themselves.
> 
> We originally planned to wait until the twins are 2 to start trying for #3, but we had a bit of an oops a few months ago and thought I might be pregnant...and it made us realize that having them 18 months apart would be fine too :D. We've always known we want at least 3 kids, so it's just a matter of timing now.Click to expand...

I've just read through your journal...your twins are so cute! And so clever. I'm glad it's getting easier for you. Sometimes oopsies make people realise they are ready!



Fleur29 said:


> I know what you mean! I can't imagine splitting my time and attention and feeling like everyone is getting enough of me, it's hard enough already! I have to say, some days I want another baby soooo much it hurts but other days I am very philosophical and think - what will be will be and if we only have one then that's ok too.
> 
> I'm going through a crazy time at work and have applied for a promotion so it feels like everything is going on at once! My fear is that I won't get a promotion or get pregnant!!! But lets cross that bridge when I come to it ;-)
> 
> Dh is very much on board and wants another child. He has a brother and wants a sibling for our dd. how about your hubby?
> 
> I love this forum!!! X

What do you do for work Fleur? Are you back full time? How much mat leave did you take? I hope the promotion works out for you.

My dh swings between wanting more and telling me to get on with it to saying he is fine with one! :dohh: he is just worried like me and is so protective of F he fears another will be too much emotionally!! He knows I want more and want them soon, so I'm keeping the actual specifics of ttc to myself and he's just aware of the fun bit! :winkwink:



jennahlou said:


> Ok my turn to join in!!
> I'm 21 years old and been with OH 6 years in jan xx we are currently ttc #1. We have been trying over 3 years and suffered a miscarriage the day after my 18th birthday. I have pcos which seems to be making it nearly impossible.
> Doesn't help that a lot of friends/family are either pregnant or have just had babies and I know its just me but they all seem to be insensitive to my feelings xx
> Sorry for rambling.. baby dust to all xx

:wave: hey jennahlou! I'm so sorry for your loss and your long journey. Are you having any medical help with pcos? How are you tracking your cycles and things? I have a friend on here who has just had a little girl after 3 years of ttc with pcos. I really hope for your bfp soon :dust:



kazine said:


> I'm on cycle 1 TTC with my soulmate and I think I might be preggers. A couple of faint lines but I'm waiting for a clear line before surprising OH!

 ooooooooooooo :happydance:
Could be our first bfp!?! Let us know kazine!
I will have to update the front page as all the bfp's start to come? :winkwink:



hopettc3 said:


> Yay Princesskell! Thanks for this thread!
> I'm 30yrs old and have two little girls who are 4 and 2 1/2. Hubby and I have always known we want 3 kids so this will be our last time ttc. I have PCOS and used clomid to help me get pregnant with my girls. This time around we're trying all natural. I know that I ovulate, but it can take between 1 to 6 months. Somehow this month I got super lucky with our first cycle ttc. I just ovulated 2 days ago at CD12!! So excited! I really hope we all get our BFP super fast! We've been BDing every other day and I'm really hoping it worked!
> I take my girls to a children's program where there are other children and their moms. Right now, there are 4 moms who are pregnant and 3 or 4 that are also ttc. I feel like I'm surrounded. Hubby and I are trying to keep it quiet so I've only told a select few.
> Good luck everyone!! :dust:

:wave: hey hopettc! I would love 2 girls! Well actually I want 4 girls and then 1 boy but will be happy with whatever comes! I have heard of clomid...does it increase the chance of multiples? I hope things happen naturally for you, maybe the clomid has had an ongoing effect? Good luck!


DragonflyWing said:


> DH is definitely on board with having more kids...he has 5 siblings, and always wanted a big family. We're having at least one more, possibly 2 more. I'm 30 already, so I want to get them all done before I'm 35.

wow 6 babies is a big family! Do multiples run in your family? Maybe you will have another set of twins?


----------



## hopettc3

Princesskell said:


> :wave: hey hopettc! I would love 2 girls! Well actually I want 4 girls and then 1 boy but will be happy with whatever comes! I have heard of clomid...does it increase the chance of multiples? I hope things happen naturally for you, maybe the clomid has had an ongoing effect? Good luck!

Hi Princesskell! Wow! 5 kids! I'm happy with 3. I'm hoping for a boy, but it doesn't really matter. You have 10 times more chance of having multiples on clomid. 
Wishing everyone lots of luck!!


----------



## Princesskell

hopettc3 said:


> Princesskell said:
> 
> 
> :wave: hey hopettc! I would love 2 girls! Well actually I want 4 girls and then 1 boy but will be happy with whatever comes! I have heard of clomid...does it increase the chance of multiples? I hope things happen naturally for you, maybe the clomid has had an ongoing effect? Good luck!
> 
> Hi Princesskell! Wow! 5 kids! I'm happy with 3. I'm hoping for a boy, but it doesn't really matter. You have 10 times more chance of having multiples on clomid.
> Wishing everyone lots of luck!!Click to expand...

If you didn't have a boy would you go for number 4? Are you doing any special gender things?


----------



## Fleur29

I work in marketing princesskell - I am really torn between wanting to progress my career and have a family. ESP as it feels like there are some good opportunities in the company ATM. I don't know, we will see. I should find out in the next couple of weeks if I've got a promotion. So basically - I could get a promotion or a bfp or both by this time next month??!! But I think the most likely thing is that I will have neither and be in exactly the same position as I am now!!!! 

I had a year off with dd and now work 4 days a week. How about you? Reckon I would prob take another full year next time, though dh would prob prefer 9 months!!! 

That's great your dh is just going with the flow! Mine is very much in the know and asks me 'am I required tonight?!!' - sometimes with a hopeful look on his face and other times very much the opposite?!!!


----------



## Princesskell

Fleur29 said:


> I work in marketing princesskell - I am really torn between wanting to progress my career and have a family. ESP as it feels like there are some good opportunities in the company ATM. I don't know, we will see. I should find out in the next couple of weeks if I've got a promotion. So basically - I could get a promotion or a bfp or both by this time next month??!! But I think the most likely thing is that I will have neither and be in exactly the same position as I am now!!!!
> 
> I had a year off with dd and now work 4 days a week. How about you? Reckon I would prob take another full year next time, though dh would prob prefer 9 months!!!
> 
> That's great your dh is just going with the flow! Mine is very much in the know and asks me 'am I required tonight?!!' - sometimes with a hopeful look on his face and other times very much the opposite?!!!

Its hard balancing work with family. I had a year off, originally I had planned 9 months but I extended it. I loved my job and still do, but love spending time with F more! I went back full time for 7 months but then went part time from the new school year in September. I now work 2.5 days :thumbup:
Bless your dh!! How funny! What's the plan tonight?! :winkwink:


----------



## DragonflyWing

As long as my temp doesn't drop below 97 tomorrow (it was 97.6 today), FF is going to give me crosshairs on CD16, which was Tuesday. I think I'm 3dpo today! :happydance:

Once again, I never got a positive OPK. I've used those darn things 3 different months and never gotten a positive (and the first was when I conceived my twins, so it's not because I'm not ovulating!). :wacko:

We dtd on O day, as well as 2, 3, and 4 days before. We only missed O-1. :)


----------



## Princesskell

Explain to me dragonfly what do the crosshairs mean?...ovulation?? Do you only get those if you temp on ff??
I think those days sound pretty good to me. Do you dtd around the same time each time? When we conceived last time we dtd at lots of different times, don't know if that helped? :blush:


----------



## DragonflyWing

Yes, the crosshairs indicate ovulation, it looks like a big plus sign on your chart, with the vertical line being the date of ovulation, and the horizontal line being the "cover line," or the separation between your lower temps for that month and your higher temps. You only get crosshairs if you temp. If you use the OPK detector method on FF, you'll get a vertical line, but no cover line (since there are no temps). You can also override their detector, and put in your O date yourself, and then your crosshairs will be blue instead of red. I guess it's a little difficult to understand if you've never used FF, but I really love that site!

We tend to dtd at night before bed, but we occasionally have a nooner ;)


----------



## Princesskell

A nooner! :rofl:

Today is supposed to be my o day. We have dtd for the last 4 days, but today we are at a wedding all day and it will be a late night. Dh will also be having a drink so I doubt dtd will happen today. My parents are having F overnight so I'm hoping we will get chance tomorrow morning? Do you think that will cover it? I don't even know if today is really the day. I had a tiny bit of ewcm the other day but not enough to confirm it for me? We will see I suppose!

:dust:


----------



## Princesskell

Any news Kazine on your faint lines?? Xxx


----------



## Fleur29

A nooner!! Fab term. I will be doing one of those today hopefully! :-S

Princesskell I reckon you will have done enough if you dtd last night but no harm in one or two more sessions just to seal the deal. One of the worst things is feeling like you've not done enough at the end of your cycle. I'm sure your dh won't complain!!


----------



## ricschick

hi can I tag along??

im Claire dh and I have been married for nearly 5months now together for 11 years we have 4 children already and ttc no5 I have irregular periods and this is our 2nd cycle last cycle was 42 days long. but yesterday I got EWCM and quite a lot so im excited! not quite pos ov tests tho?? so not sure when il ov or if ive ov already. once you get EWCM when do you ov after that???:flower:


----------



## Princesskell

Thanks Fleur! I spoke too soon, we managed to fit in a sneaky nooner!!! :winkwink:

Hi Claire! Wow number 5!!! That's fab...did you conceive easily with your others? Long irregular cycles are rubbish...I hope they settle down. I hope early ewcm is a sign this cycle is shorter. I usually get it for a few days around supposed o, but I don't use anything to confirm o yet so not sure. Were you on bcp? My irregular cycles are settling after coming off bcp. Congratulations on getting married!


----------



## Fleur29

Woop for nooners, just got a cheeky one in myself! Now lets hope those tadpoles catch our eggies princesskell!

Hi Claire! I think I get ewcm a couple of days before ov so sounds like you are very close to it! Do you do opk's? I resisted for ages but am using cbfm this month and I already love it - I knew I ovulated late but apparently o day is a couple of days later than I thought it was. Honestly if I'd not got the cbfm this month we would've stopped the bd mid-week last week which is quite far away from my actual o day (according to cbfm anyway!) so might be worth a go. Anyway I hope your cycle is getting back to normal this month - fingers crossed everyone! X


----------



## ricschick

Princesskell said:


> Thanks Fleur! I spoke too soon, we managed to fit in a sneaky nooner!!! :winkwink:
> 
> Hi Claire! Wow number 5!!! That's fab...did you conceive easily with your others? Long irregular cycles are rubbish...I hope they settle down. I hope early ewcm is a sign this cycle is shorter. I usually get it for a few days around supposed o, but I don't use anything to confirm o yet so not sure. Were you on bcp? My irregular cycles are settling after coming off bcp. Congratulations on getting married!

yeah I came off bcp on the 19th aug and that was my first period after that. they did settle with baby no 4 so im hoping they will this time! it varied with my babies 2 babies took 2 cycles 1 took 3cycle and another around 6 cycles. so im hoping this will be another 2 cycle conception lol. good luck to you!!! xx


----------



## Princesskell

Well done Fleur!! :winkwink:
I hope for another quick ttc then ricschick x


----------



## ricschick

Fleur29 said:


> Woop for nooners, just got a cheeky one in myself! Now lets hope those tadpoles catch our eggies princesskell!
> 
> Hi Claire! I think I get ewcm a couple of days before ov so sounds like you are very close to it! Do you do opk's? I resisted for ages but am using cbfm this month and I already love it - I knew I ovulated late but apparently o day is a couple of days later than I thought it was. Honestly if I'd not got the cbfm this month we would've stopped the bd mid-week last week which is quite far away from my actual o day (according to cbfm anyway!) so might be worth a go. Anyway I hope your cycle is getting back to normal this month - fingers crossed everyone! X

yeah ive been using opks for the last 2 days today will be 3 days and I think there getting darker! I do them twice a day so im hoping il ov sooner this month!!! good luck to everyone!!! xxx


----------



## Princesskell

What is everybody up to on this miserable Sunday?
My parents had F overnight last night while we were at the wedding, they brought her back just before lunch but now she's napping so I'm bored! I've orderd the Internet shopping, washed and dried the bedding and done my prep for work.
We are going to see my brothers new house later on which will be nice.

No cramping or ewcm yesterday to indicate o for me so I'm just going to keep up the dtd and see this month!


----------



## Fleur29

Well I have had a less than fun Sunday as been taking our cat back and forth to the vet!!! She is alright but caught her leg yesterday and had some stitches which she then tried to eat - ugh you can imagine! Sounds like you had a nice uneventful Sunday princesskell  how was the wedding??

What cd are you on? It's so hard to know when you o (well I find) - just keep dtd as you say!! X


----------



## Princesskell

Oh no poor cat! I hope she let's them heal. How old is she?

I'm on cd 18 now, supposed to have o'd yesterday but I don't know. I have a bit of ewcm this evening. Don't know if we will have chance to dtd tonight as I have a pile of ironing but am currently ignoring it as xfactor is on! Better get on with it then I can get to bed! 

When will you find out about the promotion?


----------



## squirrel.

Hello there,

Room for one more hopeful?

This is our first cycle trying for our second baby and I am so beyond excited and impatient I seem to be spending every spare moment staring at my cycle on Fertility Friend or mooching through the forums reading everything! I am so hopeful for an autumn BFP, so count me in.

I have been with my husband for six years, married for nearly 3. We have a 1.5-year-old little boy who is the centre of our world. We didn't plan to have him, but he was a beautiful wonderful accident when I became ill and was on the pill. I just didn't think to use back-up contraception a week later and there he was. This is our first cycle actually trying and I am finding the waiting hard (and I've only been at it a week!!).

I'm also a teacher and have waited a long time for this moment. If we conceive this month the baby would be a July baby, which would be great, as anything after this month is fine. I really wanted to (felt obliged to) see this academic year through, so I'm very happy we managed to wait this long. I have been ready for another for over a year now and the wait has been very painful.

I'm a bit nervous about what it will be like being a teacher and pregnant, as the last time I was pregnant we had already taken a sabbatical for a year to go travelling. Days before the summer holidays I found out we were pregnant, but we still went travelling, we just had to cut it short by half a year or so! I work very long hours from 7:30 till 18:30 and then several hours at home marking. I do wonder how I'll be able to keep this up while pregnant and with a toddler to look after, but I'm sure I'll manage.

Here's to a flurry of BFPs this autumn!

x


----------



## Fleur29

She is 7 princesskell, she's my original baby! She's such a softie, she has been so good with the vets prodding her about etc.

I get really confused with ewcm as it seems to show up for me quite a while before o - it's so confusing this ttc malark!

Enjoy your ironing!!

Re promotion - I don't know - I would imagine by the end of the month. I'm not very hopeful but if you don't ask you don't get, right?!!

Welcome squirrel!! It's funny this old ttc business isn't it? ESP if you conceived without trying first time around! I hope you have a similarly straight forward time of it this time too - fingers x! The waiting is the worst - that's why I love b&b to while the time away! X


----------



## Princesskell

Hi Squirrel :wave: I'm exactly the same with the timing, Im worried if I did get pg this cycle my edd would be early July and I wouldn't quite do the full year, but then I think there is so much more important things in life that work...I do love my job though. What age do you teach?
Wow travelling sounds amazing..lwhere did you go?
I managed to work until December 22nd while pg and I was due on the 9th of jan. it was fine, but I didn't suffer too bad with ms so that helped. The big bump got in the way a little bit towards the end!! Don't know what it will be like with a LO at home too though? Are you back full time?

Ff is so addictive isn't it? good luck!

Our cat hates the vets Fleur, well he hates most people actually! :winkwink:
Hope they let you know soon about the job.
Having a mid ironing break!!


----------



## squirrel.

Princesskell said:
 

> Hi Squirrel :wave: I'm exactly the same with the timing, Im worried if I did get pg this cycle my edd would be early July and I wouldn't quite do the full year, but then I think there is so much more important things in life that work...I do love my job though. What age do you teach?
> Wow travelling sounds amazing..lwhere did you go?
> I managed to work until December 22nd while pg and I was due on the 9th of jan. it was fine, but I didn't suffer too bad with ms so that helped. The big bump got in the way a little bit towards the end!! Don't know what it will be like with a LO at home too though? Are you back full time?
> 
> Ff is so addictive isn't it? good luck!
> 
> Our cat hates the vets Fleur, well he hates most people actually! :winkwink:
> Hope they let you know soon about the job.
> Having a mid ironing break!!

Hi Princesskell,

I have the exact same worry. I wanted an August baby, so I could maximise maternity leave (as in get 4-6 weeks free by having the baby at the start of the holidays, but maternity leave not starting in September). I just couldn't wait nearly a whole extra month to start trying towards the end of November as I always said November 1st would be the start day of TTC and I'll be TTC only a few days before that. So impatient :) but I'm sure we won't conceive first month trying, so it probably won't make a difference in the long run.

I too love teaching, it is the perfect job for me! I teach Year 3 (7-8-year-olds, sorry if you teach in the UK and already know that :) ). What age do you teach?

We went and lived in NZ for a while. We travelled round the whole country in a van (we'd done it a few years ago and loved it) and then settled in Wellington for a few months. I loved travelling round the country (it is so truly beautiful there, my favourite place in the world), but found it hard to settle in one place because I missed my family and friends so much being pregnant and so far from home. I was used to working hard and to suddenly not work and have a lot of time to focus on my pregnancy wasn't a good thing for me sadly.

Wow, you worked so close to your due date!! Very impressive :) I hope I can do the same. How were the kids when you were heavily pregnant? I do work full time, I went back full time when my son was only 5 months old (had no choice financially as my husband is a musician and not in regular work). How is class sharing going? I always wondered what that would be like. I want to go back part time after the next one, but wonder if I could handle sharing a class or doing PPA cover (I like things my way, if that makes any sense!).

x


----------



## Princesskell

I'm in the uk too. I teach year 2 and love it! I went back after a full year and finished off jan-July covering another girls mat leave in reception which I loved too, but then back to year 2 where I have the most exp.
The kids were fine while I was pg. I found a couple of PE lessons tricky and we did a couple of trips which were tiring but generally it was fine. I was due to go back the following sept after 9 months off but just couldn't handle it so extended it until a full year. Then after the 7 months in reception I enquired about part time and luckily it worked out. Being part time is excellent for my daughter and me but I find sharing a class tough. I kind of had to let go of a lot of control, which I hate, but its more of a job now than my whole life which it used to be :blush: I share with the base manager too which is good as she is definitely o slacker, but bad as there is nowhere to hide, ever! Shes pg at the moment, can't remember if I mentioned, she's due to finish at Xmas so. Also worry if I get pg first cycle this class will be so messed about?? Anyway I'm sure it won't happen?
Also there is the summer birthday worry about a July or August birthday, that's the teacher in me!!

Nz sounds fab, I would love to travel one day. Did your dh get music work while you were over there? I totally understand the homesickness though, especially while pg that would have been tough.


----------



## squirrel.

I can see how class-sharing would take the life-consuming element out of it. I feel like I have 31 children; my son and my 30 pupils. I feel like I owe it to them to go massively overboard and maybe if I had to share them and they weren't just 'my class' then I could step back a bit. I'm sure that if you got PG this cycle and left in the last few weeks the class would be fine. The last few weeks are usually a mess at my school in terms of events, sports days, trips, treats etc. I always wonder what the point in those last few weeks are. Free daycare I suppose, but not much learning going on. The children at that point seem to have all but given up sadly! What's your school like in the last few weeks?

I can totally see the trips being exhausting and PE! Yikes! I'll have to try and move schedule around so PE falls during my PPA time :) sneaky, but if needs must! We'll be swimming during the last few months, so that would take care of one PE lesson. Thinking about all these logistics makes it seem so real! Can't believe it might happen soon. I've worked with so many pregnant colleagues, but can't imagine myself as big as I was towards the end and standing in front of my class. Did you find it helped with behaviour management? I can imagine myself saying "Uh oh, the baby's kicking, your chatting must have woken him up, got to keep it down!".

I don't mind July/August birthdays too much. I myself and a summer baby and due to my parents' dedication to my education, I did well. I hope to do the same for my children. 

When we were in Wellington my husband tried his best to get his music career off the ground there, but it was quite hard. He didn't find much of a music scene in Wellington, particularly not his type of music. He's a folk artist of sorts, but of a new breed. He does a lot of percussive work on his guitar and the fret board, it's quite amazing to watch. He was out a lot though busking or trying to get gigs and it was very difficult spending large amounts of time alone. I also had complications in that I always had a huge amount of Braxton Hicks contractions (every three minutes some days) and after spending a few days in hospital for it they suggested I take it easy as they worried the contractions would send me into preterm labour (they didn't, even though they carried on at that frequency to the very end when I was induced at 41 weeks for slightly heightened blood pressure). It made it all very difficult. I would definitely reccomend travelling to NZ though, so incredibly breath-takingly stunning and everyone was soooo friendly. Have you travelled anywhere?

x


----------



## Princesskell

You are so right, the last few weeks are just crazy. Teachers are so focused on the kids they will have next year, the current class are just 'looked after'! I'm sure it will be fine.

I can't remember the bump helping with behaviour management, but I found all the kids pretty respectful and quite caring. F used to love when I heard the children read, she used to kick like mad. She loves reading now too...funny! I did have a few kids who used to like to touch it! :wacko:
That's really reassuring to hear you are a summer born. I know there are plenty of exceptions and I know that as a parent I would support my child and try and counteract any imbalance at home, I've just heard one particular teacher at my school says teachers who have children in the summer are being irresponsible!! Totally out of order I know and the person she said it to had had fertility issues and was just so happy to be pg at all!! Crazy!

I'm glad the birth of your son ended up ok, that must have been scary being so alone. Dh sounds very talented, I love hearing of people who have such interesting careers.
We have only travelled on 'holidays', but we have been to some interesting places. We did a road trip around America...Vegas, palm springs, San Diego, San francisco, before we got married and then we went to Bangkok and Koh Samui on our honeymoon, where we conceived F :blush:. We have also been to other parts of America, Dubai and then lots of holiday destinations in europe. I would love to do a proper 'trip' though!

Happy Monday everyone! It's rainy and miserable here. We did manage an extra dtd last night though :winkwink:


----------



## Princesskell

So I'm definitely going to say I'm in the 2ww now. At a guess I'm 2dpo so we will see. Yesterday I had weird cm, it was very watery and at first I was sure af had started so I don't know what that was?
We dtd again last night just to make sure. I'm shattered but enjoying it :winkwink:
We go away to Dubai a week on Saturday, the day af is supposed to arrive. I hope she doesn't for two reasons...a)so I have an af free holiday and b) it could mean I'm pg!!
The bad news is though I probably won't get chance to test while I'm out there? I don't really want to find out either way in case it affects our holiday, so I will wait till we get back...sorry to keep you hanging!
Last time I didn't get a bfp until it showed 3+ weeks on a digi anyway, well that's not strictly true, I got a bfn and then left it a whole week before trying again...I'm rubbish with poas!!

How is everyone else? Did anyone here if Kazine did get her bfp?


----------



## DragonflyWing

I'm 6dpo today, and my temperature went back up (it had dropped yesterday and I was worried). Anyone else get totally confused by OPKs? I started taking them at CD6 this month just to be on the safe side, and they gradually darkened until CD17, and then started fading again. That makes sense since I ovulated on CD 16, but none of them were ever positive. Not even nearly positive. This is the third separate month I have tried OPKs, and I have never once gotten a positive result...even the month I conceived my twins!

Anyway, the line had lightened until it was nearly gone, but last night I took another one and it was darker again! Why would my LH be rising again if I already ovulated?


----------



## Princesskell

I have absolutely no idea about opk's...sorry. It wouldn't get darker again if you were pg?? At least you know it can work without getting a positive on opk's!! How do you know you o'd on cd16?
Just an excuse for loads of dtd! :winkwink:


----------



## MomWife

Hello ladies! I will join in.

I am 29 years old with 2 daughters of the ages 10 and 6. I have been married to dh for 11 years. This is our 3rd month TTC. I went to my gyn appointment today to let my Dr. know that I stopped taking bcp in July. He said that hoepfully I will get pregnant within a year. He was haapy to hear that I was TTC. I am 7dpo and I forgot to take my temps since I was rushing this morning for my appt. AF supposed to arrive between the 24th-29th. Hopefully I will be working soon as an preschool aid within 2 weeks. I am just waiting on HR to call me so I can take the background checks and drug testing. This is not what I want to do since I want to be in the healthcare field. Well I guess I have to start somewhere since I do not have any experience. FX for all of us to receive our BFP's soon.


----------



## hopettc3

Princesskell said:


> hopettc3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princesskell said:
> 
> 
> :wave: hey hopettc! I would love 2 girls! Well actually I want 4 girls and then 1 boy but will be happy with whatever comes! I have heard of clomid...does it increase the chance of multiples? I hope things happen naturally for you, maybe the clomid has had an ongoing effect? Good luck!
> 
> Hi Princesskell! Wow! 5 kids! I'm happy with 3. I'm hoping for a boy, but it doesn't really matter. You have 10 times more chance of having multiples on clomid.
> Wishing everyone lots of luck!!Click to expand...
> 
> If you didn't have a boy would you go for number 4? Are you doing any special gender things?Click to expand...

If we don't have a boy, it won't matter. I'll be happy with a girl too. This would be our last baby. We haven't tried anything special for a boy. I know they say you should BD on O day or as close as possible since male sperm only stick around for a short while. Since I have such irregular periods, we're just hoping for BFP soon!! 

I'm 7dpo now and really getting nervous. I'm feeling a bit nauseous, but it must be some kind of stomach bug because its way too early to be feeling symptoms...right? Anyways, I hope everyone else's cycles are going well!


----------



## DragonflyWing

OPKs would probably get darker if I were pregnant, but I don't think this soon after O. I did another OPK today and it's even darker! I also have ewcm. I wonder if I didn't O yet, and I'm gearing up to O now? Fertility friend tells me that CD16 was O day according to my temps, but I don't know anymore!


----------



## Princesskell

MomWife said:


> Hello ladies! I will join in.
> 
> I am 29 years old with 2 daughters of the ages 10 and 6. I have been married to dh for 11 years. This is our 3rd month TTC. I went to my gyn appointment today to let my Dr. know that I stopped taking bcp in July. He said that hoepfully I will get pregnant within a year. He was haapy to hear that I was TTC. I am 7dpo and I forgot to take my temps since I was rushing this morning for my appt. AF supposed to arrive between the 24th-29th. Hopefully I will be working soon as an preschool aid within 2 weeks. I am just waiting on HR to call me so I can take the background checks and drug testing. This is not what I want to do since I want to be in the healthcare field. Well I guess I have to start somewhere since I do not have any experience. FX for all of us to receive our BFP's soon.

Hi momwife :wave: welcome! Good luck with your ttc journey. I admire anyone who can find time to temp!
Any symptoms yet? 
I hope you've heard from hr, sounds like a good starting point for your real career.
Hope the witch stays away xx


hopettc3 said:


> Princesskell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopettc3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princesskell said:
> 
> 
> :wave: hey hopettc! I would love 2 girls! Well actually I want 4 girls and then 1 boy but will be happy with whatever comes! I have heard of clomid...does it increase the chance of multiples? I hope things happen naturally for you, maybe the clomid has had an ongoing effect? Good luck!
> 
> Hi Princesskell! Wow! 5 kids! I'm happy with 3. I'm hoping for a boy, but it doesn't really matter. You have 10 times more chance of having multiples on clomid.
> Wishing everyone lots of luck!!Click to expand...
> 
> If you didn't have a boy would you go for number 4? Are you doing any special gender things?Click to expand...
> 
> If we don't have a boy, it won't matter. I'll be happy with a girl too. This would be our last baby. We haven't tried anything special for a boy. I know they say you should BD on O day or as close as possible since male sperm only stick around for a short while. Since I have such irregular periods, we're just hoping for BFP soon!!
> 
> I'm 7dpo now and really getting nervous. I'm feeling a bit nauseous, but it must be some kind of stomach bug because its way too early to be feeling symptoms...right? Anyways, I hope everyone else's cycles are going well!Click to expand...

 I personally think most of the gender sways are very unrealistic, but then I have heard it work...I suppose it's just 50/50. Sending lots of blue vibes your way.
Any more symptoms?



DragonflyWing said:


> OPKs would probably get darker if I were pregnant, but I don't think this soon after O. I did another OPK today and it's even darker! I also have ewcm. I wonder if I didn't O yet, and I'm gearing up to O now? Fertility friend tells me that CD16 was O day according to my temps, but I don't know anymore!

How are you today dragonfly? What's the temp like? What cd are you on?


----------



## hopettc3

Thanks Princesskell! I don't think there's any truth to those gender tricks either. We BD'd the way you're supposed to have a boy with our first child and we had a girl. Your chances are always going to be 50/50 no matter what. 
On another note, I am sooo confused! I seriously don't know whats going on with my body. I was feeling cramps and crampy twinges since 4 or 5dpo. I've also had headaches on and off since then and my bbs were a little sore yesterday. Today, I woke up with ewcm???!! And my CP is super high. I have used an OPK, but is it possible I didn't O when I thought I did?? I had a positive OPK and all the symptoms I usually have with O (ewcm and O cramps). I think my body's playing tricks on me now. 
I feel like AF is coming, but I'm only 9dpo. I'm still feeling little crampy twinges and my bbs are a little sore still. I took a test this morning and of course BFN since its still way too early. I don't know what to do or think! :wacko:


----------



## DragonflyWing

I'm on CD24 today, and I had two positive OPKs yesterday, and ewcm for the third day in a row today. I think maybe I'm ovulating today? OPK was negative again by this afternoon.

I'm SO tired today...I had to get a CT scan this morning, and ever since then I've felt really run down. Maybe it has something to do with the IV contrast material.


----------



## Princesskell

hopettc3 said:


> Thanks Princesskell! I don't think there's any truth to those gender tricks either. We BD'd the way you're supposed to have a boy with our first child and we had a girl. Your chances are always going to be 50/50 no matter what.
> On another note, I am sooo confused! I seriously don't know whats going on with my body. I was feeling cramps and crampy twinges since 4 or 5dpo. I've also had headaches on and off since then and my bbs were a little sore yesterday. Today, I woke up with ewcm???!! And my CP is super high. I have used an OPK, but is it possible I didn't O when I thought I did?? I had a positive OPK and all the symptoms I usually have with O (ewcm and O cramps). I think my body's playing tricks on me now.
> I feel like AF is coming, but I'm only 9dpo. I'm still feeling little crampy twinges and my bbs are a little sore still. I took a test this morning and of course BFN since its still way too early. I don't know what to do or think! :wacko:

Sounds like I did when I was pg :winkwink: do you remember early symptoms last time? I hope it is. I think I've heard pg symptoms can be similar to o symptoms and af symptoms! Crazy bodies!! :wacko:
How are you sleeping? I had really vivid dream and night sweats last time I was pg.



DragonflyWing said:


> I'm on CD24 today, and I had two positive OPKs yesterday, and ewcm for the third day in a row today. I think maybe I'm ovulating today? OPK was negative again by this afternoon.
> 
> I'm SO tired today...I had to get a CT scan this morning, and ever since then I've felt really run down. Maybe it has something to do with the IV contrast material.

 hoping again these are pg symptoms?? Isn't the 2ww confusing?! :wacko:
What was the ct scan for...hope you are ok.
How are your lovely twins?


----------



## Princesskell

I'm supposedly on 6dpo, cd21. We've dtd'd another few times this week since supposed o.
I don't think I will be getting symptoms yet but having tiny cramps every now and then. I'm surprised I haven't made my boobs sore with all the prodding I've been doing to check if they are sore!! 
I keep reminding myself I didn't realise I was pg till like 22dpo last time :wacko:
We go away a week on Saturday for a week, the day af is due to arrive, I have bought a pg test but don't know when to do it??
Happy Friday everyone...how are you all doing?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi ladies, is there room for one more? I'm 33 and ttc #2! I have been married 2.5 years and have a 15 month old daughter called Freya. 

This is my first cycle since bf and so first properly ttc. Am on cd7 so another week before ovulating hopefully. 

Good luck everyone, lets get some October bfps!!


----------



## Princesskell

Hi mrs w 11!! :wave:
My little girl is called Freya too :cloud9: good luck with your ttc journey. Are you doing anything to track ovulation?


----------



## Mrs W 11

I wondered when you said F if it was Freya! Good choice 

I'm not yet. Last time I temped but my cycle was pretty text book so for this month I'm going to assume ill ov around cd14-17 and bd lots around then. If it doesn't work I might temp next month but don't relish the thought of the 6am alarm daily! 

What do you girls all do? X


----------



## Princesskell

I've never temped as it sounds so tricky! But I know it helps everyone who does.
That's the approach I've gone for this time.
I'm a teacher...what do you do?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Temping gave me peace of mind that I'd ovulated although I got preg the first month I temped last time! If I don't get a bfp after a while I might temp again. I've got some opks left from last time so I might try those again. Have you ever used them? 

I'm a hospitality sales & revenue manager, I work 3 days a week now I've got my lo which works well for us. How many days do you do with your class share?


----------



## Princesskell

Never used opk's either, but I will get some if these first few cycles don't work.
I work 2.5 days ...Monday, Tuesday and alternate Wednesday morning and afternoons. It is perfect for us but I do miss having my own class.

More dtd last night, I'm sure o must have well gone by now, but it feels good just keeping trying. Don't think I'm having any symptoms at all ??
How is everyone today?
Any tests on the horizon??


----------



## hopettc3

Hey girls! I'm 11dpo and still getting a :bfn:. Its ok because I know there are so many ladies out there that don't get a positive until later. I'm kind of starting to get those doubts now though. AF is probably around the corner. I'm not getting any crazy symptoms. I've had AF cramps the last 2 days and my bbs are starting to get a little sore. I've had headaches on and off since O which is unusual because I only get one migraine on the first and last day of AF. I guess thats the only thing thats different. Also, I've been feeling a bit dizzy the last 2 days, but I'm considering that a migraine symptom. 
I still have a little hope though even though its decreasing by the day. Just keep on waiting for :bfp: or :witch:.

Princesskell: the only symptoms I had with my last pregnancy was extreme fatigue. I would end up falling asleep with my 1 year old every time I put her down to nap and wake up wondering what was going on! I have been tired lately. I can't even stay up till 1030pm which is really strange because I used to stay up till 1am. Even DH noticed that and told me I'm finally sleeping like a normal person.:shrug:


----------



## Princesskell

Last time I got a bfn on 14dpo (approx) then I didn't test again for another week!L I had no idea if I'd o'd or not. My symptoms then were feeling like af was coming, tiredness, dizziness and slightly sore boobs..still hoping for you :hugs:
Will you test every day now?


----------



## hopettc3

Princesskell said:


> Last time I got a bfn on 14dpo (approx) then I didn't test again for another week!L I had no idea if I'd o'd or not. My symptoms then were feeling like af was coming, tiredness, dizziness and slightly sore boobs..still hoping for you :hugs:
> Will you test every day now?

Well that sucks! I guess I can only hope its not AF. I've been testing everyday since 8dpo:happydance:. I know, I have no willpower. I'll keep testing till AF shows or I get my :bfp:

Has anyone else had any symptoms?


----------



## Princesskell

That's a lot of tests!! Let us know when you've done today's! :hugs:


----------



## hopettc3

Hello again! 12dpo and still getting a :bfn: :cry:
I'm still hoping I'm one of those people that get a late positive. But more and more I'm thinking that AF is coming. Still getting weird cramps and sore bbs and not much else.
How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Princesskell

Oh no!...hope it will change tomorrow? When is af due?
I'm bored, 2ww is boring and I'm making up symptoms everytime I think about it.
Not testing for a whole, so I need more tests to keep me occupied!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hope I got a bfn on 13 dpo with my dd and a v faint bfp at 14 dpo so don't loose hope! It could just be too early.

I haven't even oved yet. Was planning to start bding from tonight but I've got flu :-( not attractive, snotty cold, cough. Blehhhhh.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hope I got a bfn on 13 dpo with my dd and a v faint bfp at 14 dpo so don't loose hope! It could just be too early.

I haven't even oved yet. Was planning to start bding from tonight but I've got flu :-( not attractive, snotty cold, cough. Blehhhhh.


----------



## squirrel.

Hope 12dpo is still early! You could have had late implantation or the sperm fertilised the egg a little later than you thought. You're definitely not out yet!


----------



## hopettc3

Thanks everyone! Hearing that some ladies don't get their BFPs till 14dpo gives me a little hope, but I think I should be due for AF tomorrow or the next day. I'm usually really irregular so don't really know exactly when I'm due. I'm thinking tomorrow though because I'm totally getting the usual pre AF symptoms: hip and thigh pain, sore bbs. Still getting cramps and keep running to the bathroom thinking AF is here. I don't remember stressing this much with my last two pregnancies. It totally sucks!


----------



## hopettc3

Update: I just realized I've been taking my tests all wrong! I thought it was strange that the instructions on them never specified how long to keep the strip in the urine. I just kept it in for 3-5 seconds because thats how long my other tests were. I looked up the full instructions online just now and it says I should keep the test in for at least 15 seconds. Geez! :dohh:
So, I'll be testing properly tomorrow morning if AF stays away!


----------



## Princesskell

Ooooooooo! :dohh:
Excitedly waiting for the re-test then! What time will you test? I don't think you've even gone to bed yet over there? Are you 8 hours behind the Uk? I. Up for work, it's Monday morning!!
Good luck...can't wait to chekck in :hugs:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Oohh hope I the re test brings good news!! 

So annoying that early Preggo symptoms are similar to af symptoms isn't it! Grrrr.


----------



## hopettc3

Princesskell: We're 8 hrs behind you here in bc. 

:nope: Retested properly this morning and still getting a BFN and still no AF. 
So annoyed and completely feeling like AF is on her way. I guess I'll let you know if she shows up later or I'll test again in the morning.


----------



## mummy4kids

good luck hun.xxx


----------



## Princesskell

Absolutely no :witch: allowed on this page!
Fxd she doesn't come xxxxx


----------



## Tigermom

Hello! Room for one more?

I am 25, and my husband and I were surprised by our first son. Not only are we TCC for the first cycle, but this is our first time TCC EVER!!! So scary and exciting. We don't know what to do with ourselves (well... haha we do know that part ;)...), and I am in my green week, but I usually O after those flimsy apps tell me I will. I typically O around CD 17 in a 25-d6 day cycle.

I am using a BBT, checking CM, and overall just listening to myself. Currently CD 7, and it feels like 1million. I had no idea my heart would just go all in on this journey, but it did. Already feeling changes in my cervix (position and fluid), but it is so early. I tend to experience quite a lot of cm, so it will be interesting using that as an indicator. 

My son is 2.5, he is healthy, happy, and beautiful. I feel guilty for choosing this, like I am taking away part of me for him, but I know that isn't the case. He will love to eventually have a sibling to chase and love and push around haha. 

We are still in shock that we are doing this! We are excited, scared, so nervous, and not believing we get to be here. Insurance was one of our biggest negative factors, so being in this position feels dream-like. 

My husband and I are both acupuncturists (we actually met in school), and I actually specialize in women's health and fertility. It is exciting being on this end... always more to learn :)

I am new here, but I believe we say "good luck and baby dust!!"


----------



## Princesskell

Hi tigermom :wave:
Welcome to the crazy world of bnb and ttc!! :hugs: I feel exactly the same towards my daughter...'will she hate me?' 'will I love her any less?'. I know it's silly but I think it's natural fears?

Your occupation sounds so interesting and you will be able to offer us all some fab advice!!

Lots of :dust: to you xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Welcome tiger!


----------



## Tigermom

Princesskell said:


> Hi tigermom :wave:
> Welcome to the crazy world of bnb and ttc!! :hugs: I feel exactly the same towards my daughter...'will she hate me?' 'will I love her any less?'. I know it's silly but I think it's natural fears?
> 
> Your occupation sounds so interesting and you will be able to offer us all some fab advice!!
> 
> Lots of :dust: to you xxx

I am so excited! I cannot explain how thrilling this is to finally get to this point. It was just a marathon trying to making it to TTC, so being able to say that we are officially TTC still feels fake. I feel like I am accepting an Oscar haha :wohoo:

Can we keep checking in to this thread and post our ups and downs during the TWW as well as now?!?!? I am new to the "do and don't"s of this site, but I have read through the main pinned posts with the rules and guidelines. 

I have responded to only a few posts, and I have kind of sat back quietly in the forums, but I read this one, and I just felt so eager to jump in.

Thanks for including me! What a great bunch of gals. Cannot wait to read through and get to know people. :flower:


----------



## Princesskell

Oh yes tigermom, use this thread for anything ttc related or otherwise...sure nothing will offend us!! :winkwink: and anything to keep us busy during the 2ww is great!!


----------



## Tigermom

squirrel. said:


> Hello there,
> 
> Room for one more hopeful?
> 
> This is our first cycle trying for our second baby and I am so beyond excited and impatient I seem to be spending every spare moment staring at my cycle on Fertility Friend or mooching through the forums reading everything! I am so hopeful for an autumn BFP, so count me in.
> 
> I have been with my husband for six years, married for nearly 3. We have a 1.5-year-old little boy who is the centre of our world. We didn't plan to have him, but he was a beautiful wonderful accident when I became ill and was on the pill. I just didn't think to use back-up contraception a week later and there he was. This is our first cycle actually trying and I am finding the waiting hard (and I've only been at it a week!!).
> 
> I'm also a teacher and have waited a long time for this moment. If we conceive this month the baby would be a July baby, which would be great, as anything after this month is fine. I really wanted to (felt obliged to) see this academic year through, so I'm very happy we managed to wait this long. I have been ready for another for over a year now and the wait has been very painful.
> 
> I'm a bit nervous about what it will be like being a teacher and pregnant, as the last time I was pregnant we had already taken a sabbatical for a year to go travelling. Days before the summer holidays I found out we were pregnant, but we still went travelling, we just had to cut it short by half a year or so! I work very long hours from 7:30 till 18:30 and then several hours at home marking. I do wonder how I'll be able to keep this up while pregnant and with a toddler to look after, but I'm sure I'll manage.
> 
> Here's to a flurry of BFPs this autumn!
> 
> x

Bless you for teaching! Angel's work! I replied though because I can speak to being a full-time Grad student with clinic shifts (over 60 hours of school/patient-interaction) while pregnant with my first 2 years ago. 

I found out I was pregnant during finals... the day before the first exam hah, and I delivered during midterms (our son has classic timing). I found it is more tiring in a way, but it takes away stress. 

I tend to run VERY high-strung, Type-A, study-until-I-drop kind of student, and being pregnant took that away. It took it out of my hands. I'd nap in the evenings if I needed. I was too tired to run as stressed. I prioritized my time. I knew that I didn't have time to worry about things, so I studied, ate, and slept. I know teaching is from the other side, but you might find that even if your energy takes the typical route of fatigue, you might still feel great because your body will force you to choose what *needs* to get done v. what you'd *like* to get done.

I hope this was helpful. I had a couple of classmates get pregnant after I did, and my answer was the same to them. It's easier than you think, even if you are more tired!! :flower: Good luck!! :dust: to you


----------



## Tigermom

hopettc3 said:


> Hello again! 12dpo and still getting a :bfn: :cry:
> I'm still hoping I'm one of those people that get a late positive. But more and more I'm thinking that AF is coming. Still getting weird cramps and sore bbs and not much else.
> How is everyone else doing?

Sending you all kinds of luck!!! 

I am 25 and I was told that being "younger" meant I would most likely be able to POAS and get an early "+". I got a BFN until 2 days after my expected period... Exactly 16dpo! I know now that age, nor test, nor boy bean or girl bean play a roll in that early positive. It is just your body, and it can even change for each pregnancy. Hold tight, hun because it can still be good news! Stay positive <3

*edited to say: I was 22 when I conceived my last one. Really young, and I still got BFNs until 16dpo. I realized that wasn't clear. :)


----------



## Twinklie12

Hi all! Room for one more???

My hubby and I have been married for 3 years are TTC #1. I just turned 30 this past week and he is just a few years older. We are on TTC cycle #4 now. Last cycle I got faint BFPs from DPOI13 to DPO17 that never got darker. I got a blood test done since I was going craaaaazy with the faint BFPs on DPO 16, and my hcg was only 11. On dpoi17 my temp dropped and I got AF, so technically it was a MC, but I was only a few days late for AF. It's crazy because even though we've been trying for a while, feeling like we lost a baby made me want this soooo much more. I'm trying not to be sad about what happened but look at it as a good sign - we know we can get pregnant! FX that I am extra fertile this cycle!

I am on CD 11 this cycle, ususally have a very average cycle of 28 days, with ovulation on day 14. So I am temping and using OPKs.... FX for all of us!!!!!


----------



## Tigermom

I'm so sorry for your loss, Twinklie. It sounds like you have a wonderful attitude though!! 

Here's to an extra fertile cycle! :drunk:

Sending lots of :dust: your way :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

Twinkle I'm cd 10 so almost the same stage! We can keep each other sane during the tww! 

Sorry to hear about your mc last cycle, keep
Positive you know you can get pregnant now so fingers crossed for this cycle! X


----------



## Tigermom

So, my forum sisters...

What I thought was freakishly early ovulation for me might be lingering AF. I typically spot a little before and a little after, but this cycle ended so quickly on cd 3. 

I have been cramping all yesterday and even have had cm changes (not ewcm by any means), and I knew it was weird because I have been tracking my af for about a year. My cycle is regular (25-27 days), but I have had one really short one (21 days) when I was stressed with graduation, etc. I figured this was just going to be that one, but I think it is lingering spotting. 

I am cd 7, and ovulation hasn't occurred yet, so I hope it isn't enough to derail a potential pregnancy. If I look back at my other cycles, I would have just spotted until this time, so it really isn't abnormal compared to those, except for the stopping for 2 whole days. What do you lovely ladies think?


----------



## Twinklie12

Tigermom said:


> So, my forum sisters...
> 
> What I thought was freakishly early ovulation for me might be lingering AF. I typically spot a little before and a little after, but this cycle ended so quickly on cd 3.
> 
> I have been cramping all yesterday and even have had cm changes (not ewcm by any means), and I knew it was weird because I have been tracking my af for about a year. My cycle is regular (25-27 days), but I have had one really short one (21 days) when I was stressed with graduation, etc. I figured this was just going to be that one, but I think it is lingering spotting.
> 
> I am cd 7, and ovulation hasn't occurred yet, so I hope it isn't enough to derail a potential pregnancy. If I look back at my other cycles, I would have just spotted until this time, so it really isn't abnormal compared to those, except for the stopping for 2 whole days. What do you lovely ladies think?

So I am no expert, but I don't think the length of AF really matters. I track my cycle on fertility friend and day one of AF is day one if your cycle. But I suppose my AF is always the same 3 or 4 days so it wouldn't change anything for me. And I use OPKs and temping to track my day of O.


----------



## Twinklie12

Tigermom said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss, Twinklie. It sounds like you have a wonderful attitude though!!
> 
> Here's to an extra fertile cycle! :drunk:
> 
> Sending lots of :dust: your way :)

Thanks tiger!


----------



## Twinklie12

Mrs W 11 said:


> Twinkle I'm cd 10 so almost the same stage! We can keep each other sane during the tww!
> 
> Sorry to hear about your mc last cycle, keep
> Positive you know you can get pregnant now so fingers crossed for this cycle! X

Hi Mrs. W! Thanks so much. It is nice to have a cycle buddy! I am waiting on O still, should be a few days. Getting very faint OPKs today. You?


----------



## Tigermom

Twinklie12 said:


> Tigermom said:
> 
> 
> So, my forum sisters...
> 
> What I thought was freakishly early ovulation for me might be lingering AF. I typically spot a little before and a little after, but this cycle ended so quickly on cd 3.
> 
> I have been cramping all yesterday and even have had cm changes (not ewcm by any means), and I knew it was weird because I have been tracking my af for about a year. My cycle is regular (25-27 days), but I have had one really short one (21 days) when I was stressed with graduation, etc. I figured this was just going to be that one, but I think it is lingering spotting.
> 
> I am cd 7, and ovulation hasn't occurred yet, so I hope it isn't enough to derail a potential pregnancy. If I look back at my other cycles, I would have just spotted until this time, so it really isn't abnormal compared to those, except for the stopping for 2 whole days. What do you lovely ladies think?
> 
> So I am no expert, but I don't think the length of AF really matters. I track my cycle on fertility friend and day one of AF is day one if your cycle. But I suppose my AF is always the same 3 or 4 days so it wouldn't change anything for me. And I use OPKs and temping to track my day of O.Click to expand...

Fortunately, my cycles are 99% predictable, so I am not worried about the length of my cycle, but I was just worried about it stopping bleeding and then starting back up. I am not sure if it is af or extremely early ovulation. I am leaning towards lingering af though. I track on FF too and a few others just to learn which one I prefer, but this on and off bleeding was random. haha leave it to my first TTC cycle to be wack-o! I am new to using my cycle for planning a pregnancy and TTC, so I think I am overanalyzing everything :)Thank you for the response!!! :flower:


----------



## hopettc3

Welcome Tigermom! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!! Its really nice to hear ladies who didn't get BFP till much later in their cycle. I see so many ladies on here with BFPs on 8/9/10dpo! Thats when I think, geez, I am so out this cycle, but you guys give me a little hope. :hugs: I'm no expert on ovulation or cycles, but I'm going to agree with you that its probably lingering AF. A bit weird though that it stopped for a couple days.

Twinklie12! Its nice to see you staying so positive after your loss! I hope you get your BFP this cycle!!


I think AF is listening to you Princesskell because I've been waiting for her all day and she is hiding really good. I feel like she's right there. I've had very slight cramps today which are a bit lower in the abdomen and lower back pain and of course, sore bbs. I'm tempted to test again, but I'm trying to hold off till the morning. Besides, I can't even hold my pee for longer than an hour. I have the smallest bladder ever! I would never even know if frequent peeing was a symptom :shrug:. 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Tigermom

Awww I am a frequent pee'r too. I drink probably 12 or more glasses of water a day (habit from my last pregnancy), and I don't think I can tell whether or not that is a symptom. I am only cd 7, so I am not even close to that point.

I am so glad that af is staying away at this point!! 

How am I doing? hahah good question. We just really accepted that we are TTC _today_ (dealing with insurance, and getting on a plan that covers maternity now), and so we are still in teetering between utter bliss and total panic! I am sure we will settle in bliss soon... hopefully?!?!? haha:happydance::wacko:


----------



## Princesskell

Hi twinklie :wave:come and join us!
Sorry about your loss, I hope the next time you see those lines they get darker and darker for you :hugs:

Tigermom, I would say lingering af???? Only because I think it would be a bit early for o?? Did you say you were temping? Hope it sorts itself out. Have you started dtd'ing yet this cycle?

Hope frequent peeing is most definitely a symptom!! :winkwink:

It's 2.20am here and I'm awake :dohh: I was woken by F coughing, but she's still asleep and I couldn't get back to sleep. I have dull tummy and back aches and just feel blah...rubbish!


----------



## hopettc3

Tigermom said:


> Awww I am a frequent pee'r too. I drink probably 12 or more glasses of water a day (habit from my last pregnancy), and I don't think I can tell whether or not that is a symptom. I am only cd 7, so I am not even close to that point.
> 
> I am so glad that af is staying away at this point!!
> 
> How am I doing? hahah good question. We just really accepted that we are TTC _today_ (dealing with insurance, and getting on a plan that covers maternity now), and so we are still in teetering between utter bliss and total panic! I am sure we will settle in bliss soon... hopefully?!?!? haha:happydance::wacko:

Hahaha! It's pretty stressful just deciding to have another child. DH and I always knew we wanted 3, but we still keep wondering what we were thinking. :shrug: My girls are 4 and 2 1/2 so I'm not sure how I'll handle it. I just thought my oldest will be in kindergarten so she'll be gone from 9-3 on weekdays and my younger one will be in preschool which is 9-1130am 3x/week. That will give me some time alone with baby...hopefully. It was pretty hard when I had my second because I had 2 under 2, but we got through it and I know you'll do great too! :happydance:


----------



## Tigermom

I specialize in this stuff with my patients, and for some reason, when the light is on me, I cannot be objective with myself hahah clearly, I am easily and overexcited. :happydance:

I truly believe it has to be just random af coming back for a spot. I also battled food poisoning yesterday and the evening before last. That may have played a roll because I was so weak from that. 

We have dtd out of celebration a few days ago, but nothing for baby purposes :blush:. 

Aww good luck getting back to sleep, hun. I had that night last night. My son coughed around 1, and I woke. Then again at 5, and I was up from that point, even though I didn't need to get up until 7. My BBT reading this morning was probably inaccurate from that.

It is scary deciding that! Are you taking too much time from the other kids? Of course not, but it is still a thought that our crazy brains let us think :p


----------



## Twinklie12

Tigermom said:


> I specialize in this stuff with my patients, and for some reason, when the light is on me, I cannot be objective with myself hahah clearly, I am easily and overexcited. :happydance:
> 
> I truly believe it has to be just random af coming back for a spot. I also battled food poisoning yesterday and the evening before last. That may have played a roll because I was so weak from that.
> 
> We have dtd out of celebration a few days ago, but nothing for baby purposes :blush:.
> 
> Aww good luck getting back to sleep, hun. I had that night last night. My son coughed around 1, and I woke. Then again at 5, and I was up from that point, even though I didn't need to get up until 7. My BBT reading this morning was probably inaccurate from that.
> 
> It is scary deciding that! Are you taking too much time from the other kids? Of course not, but it is still a thought that our crazy brains let us think :p


So I am obviously not a mom yet but I see siblings together and get jealous because my brother and I are almost 9 years apart in age. It sounds cliche but a sibling is such a gift! An adjustment, sure, but don't feel guilty. It is good for them and you in the long run of it is what you want.


----------



## Jokerette

Can i join too? I am cycle #3 of TTC #2. We actually did not plan on trying again until this month, but then this summer we got ansy and I had my IUD removed and we started trying in August. I would love a summer baby as i am a teacher and it would be nice to get an extra long maternity leave. Finger crossed to all you ladies!!!!!


----------



## Jokerette

Twinklie i have heard so many women feel "extra fertile" the cycle after a MC <3 There's no telling what will happen but I'm sending lots of baby dust your way!!! <3 xoxox


----------



## Tigermom

Good morning, all!! Welcome, Jokerette!!!!

Anyone have some interested news? I know that some of you are TWWers. Finally positive that it was left over spotting. The DH and I BD last night, basically timed it so he will have a good healthy clean batch of swimmers for when we are trying. I always tell my patients to BD about 7-5 days before their typical O in order to allow for that old grandpa sperm to move out of the way for strong young-adult swimmers hahah

Cm is higher quantity, but we are not there yet on EWCM. I usually am very easily able to tell when I have EWCM. I think we have a few more days before we are truly BD for a purpose. I am a late O.

I am currently: CD 8, happy, settling down to really accepting that we get to be here TTC!

Where is everyone at in their cycle? How are you feeling?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Twinklie12 said:


> Mrs W 11 said:
> 
> 
> Twinkle I'm cd 10 so almost the same stage! We can keep each other sane during the tww!
> 
> Sorry to hear about your mc last cycle, keep
> Positive you know you can get pregnant now so fingers crossed for this cycle! X
> 
> Hi Mrs. W! Thanks so much. It is nice to have a cycle buddy! I am waiting on O still, should be a few days. Getting very faint OPKs today. You?Click to expand...

I'm still waiting to ov too. Haven't started peeing on opks yet but will tonight. I never got a pos opk last time I was ttc though so we will see. I looked back at my cycle I got pregnant and it looks like I oved on cd 20 then so ill keep bding to make sure I give myself the best chance.

Am currently sick with a sick child so not much fun in our house!!!


----------



## Jokerette

Tigermom you made me laugh with the grandpa sperm comment! great tip though!!

I am 2dpo right now, just waiting for Fertility Friend to draw in those cross hairs tomorrow with one more high temp :) I think we really timed things will this month, having sex both AM and PM, and covering the 4 days preceeding and including ovulation day! We used preseed some days, but not all days, and I had pretty good EWCM myself most of the days too.

Ive been trying to eat (and drink) healthier too this cycle. I cut out all caffeine, even though with my DS1 I waited until after a BFP before cutting it out I decided to start now to help the eggy. I've been more tired than I thought I would be, i didn't realize how much I relied on the caffeine from soda! And I also pretty much cut out all wine. I love my wine before bed so I am missing that a lot, but anything I can do to help TTC is worth it. I might sneak in one glass between now and my eventual BFP, but im trying to be good. 

Here's my chart
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/jokerette/?i=5407458&


----------



## Tigermom

Jokerette said:


> Tigermom you made me laugh with the grandpa sperm comment! great tip though!!
> 
> I am 2dpo right now, just waiting for Fertility Friend to draw in those cross hairs tomorrow with one more high temp :) I think we really timed things will this month, having sex both AM and PM, and covering the 4 days preceeding and including ovulation day! We used preseed some days, but not all days, and I had pretty good EWCM myself most of the days too.
> 
> Ive been trying to eat (and drink) healthier too this cycle. I cut out all caffeine, even though with my DS1 I waited until after a BFP before cutting it out I decided to start now to help the eggy. I've been more tired than I thought I would be, i didn't realize how much I relied on the caffeine from soda! And I also pretty much cut out all wine. I love my wine before bed so I am missing that a lot, but anything I can do to help TTC is worth it. I might sneak in one glass between now and my eventual BFP, but im trying to be good.
> 
> Here's my chart
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/jokerette/?i=5407458&

OOoooOOO you are definitely in your TWW, and it really does look like you timed it well! Looking good!! Are you planning on paying attention to everything that goes on in the TWW (symptom spotting, as they say), or are you planning on staying out of forums now and not really thinking about it? I know myself, and to say that it won't be 100% on my mind would be lying right out! hahah

Good luck, either way. Your timing and cycle are looking very promising!! :happydance:



Mrs W 11 said:


> Twinklie12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs W 11 said:
> 
> 
> Twinkle I'm cd 10 so almost the same stage! We can keep each other sane during the tww!
> 
> Sorry to hear about your mc last cycle, keep
> Positive you know you can get pregnant now so fingers crossed for this cycle! X
> 
> Hi Mrs. W! Thanks so much. It is nice to have a cycle buddy! I am waiting on O still, should be a few days. Getting very faint OPKs today. You?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still waiting to ov too. Haven't started peeing on opks yet but will tonight. I never got a pos opk last time I was ttc though so we will see. I looked back at my cycle I got pregnant and it looks like I oved on cd 20 then so ill keep bding to make sure I give myself the best chance.
> 
> Am currently sick with a sick child so not much fun in our house!!!Click to expand...

Sick babes and sick moms are no laughing matter, not a fun time. Get better! Sending healthy thoughts that you are recovered and sexy :winkwink: by the time you ovulate!! Healthy vibes your way <3


----------



## Mrs W 11

Welcome jokerette! I'm hoping for a summer baby too! Dd #1 was conceived in oct 2011 and Ron the following July so I'm hoping for a repeat of that!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Who's Ron?! That was meant to say born!


----------



## Jokerette

Tigermom said:


> OOoooOOO you are definitely in your TWW, and it really does look like you timed it well! Looking good!! Are you planning on paying attention to everything that goes on in the TWW (symptom spotting, as they say), or are you planning on staying out of forums now and not really thinking about it? I know myself, and to say that it won't be 100% on my mind would be lying right out! hahah
> 
> Good luck, either way. Your timing and cycle are looking very promising!! :happydance:

I dont know, haha, I always tend to symptom spot! I don't really stress about it though. I did decide I'm not checking CP during the TWW anymore since I never got any useful or correct info anyway doing that during TWW and i dont want to risk any bacteria getting in there! I tend to be a POAS addict so i'll probably start testing arounf 9/10dpo :)

and I'll definitely be kicking around the forums :)


----------



## Tigermom

Mrs W 11 said:


> Who's Ron?! That was meant to say born!

hahaha Ron might be lurking in this very thread! Our last baby was conceived in early June, and born in February, so I didn't have to go through the heat while pregnant. It will be interesting this time around if we manage to dtd properly. 



Jokerette said:


> Tigermom said:
> 
> 
> OOoooOOO you are definitely in your TWW, and it really does look like you timed it well! Looking good!! Are you planning on paying attention to everything that goes on in the TWW (symptom spotting, as they say), or are you planning on staying out of forums now and not really thinking about it? I know myself, and to say that it won't be 100% on my mind would be lying right out! hahah
> 
> Good luck, either way. Your timing and cycle are looking very promising!! :happydance:
> 
> I dont know, haha, I always tend to symptom spot! I don't really stress about it though. I did decide I'm not checking CP during the TWW anymore since I never got any useful or correct info anyway doing that during TWW and i dont want to risk any bacteria getting in there! I tend to be a POAS addict so i'll probably start testing arounf 9/10dpo :)
> 
> and I'll definitely be kicking around the forums :)Click to expand...

Do you go all out and purchase the expensive clear blue or first response for your POAS addiction, or do you get the $0.80 ones from the cheap stores?!?!


----------



## MomWife

Hi ladies! I am 14DPO and I have been spotting since Saturday, I think it is because AF is about to arrive. I really think I am out this month. I guess in a 2-4 days I will know for sure. It would be great if I can get pregnant around thanksgiving or Christmas! FX for you ladies!!! It took me a while to find this forum since I did not subscribe to it. Will chat later ladies!!!:hugs:


----------



## Twinklie12

Tigermom said:


> Good morning, all!! Welcome, Jokerette!!!!
> 
> Anyone have some interested news? I know that some of you are TWWers. Finally positive that it was left over spotting. The DH and I BD last night, basically timed it so he will have a good healthy clean batch of swimmers for when we are trying. I always tell my patients to BD about 7-5 days before their typical O in order to allow for that old grandpa sperm to move out of the way for strong young-adult swimmers hahah
> 
> Cm is higher quantity, but we are not there yet on EWCM. I usually am very easily able to tell when I have EWCM. I think we have a few more days before we are truly BD for a purpose. I am a late O.
> 
> I am currently: CD 8, happy, settling down to really accepting that we get to be here TTC!
> 
> Where is everyone at in their cycle? How are you feeling?

Glad you feel like you know what that spotting was, tiger! I agree it was lingering AF most likely, I get that sometimes. 

I am on CD 12... temps still low, started using OPKs yesterday, getting very faint lines. I tend to get faint lines that get real strong and then go away, so I sort of know when my true surge is once they go faint again. Thinking I will O today or tomorrow. Forgot to bring more OPKs to work so I will test again tonight when I get home. We BD-ed the last two nights, so I hope I can keep him up for it the next few nights! He hates the pressure so I don't tell him when I am in my fertile days but he can totally tell when I want it all the time all of a sudden! haha


----------



## Twinklie12

Mrs W 11 said:


> Twinklie12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs W 11 said:
> 
> 
> Twinkle I'm cd 10 so almost the same stage! We can keep each other sane during the tww!
> 
> Sorry to hear about your mc last cycle, keep
> Positive you know you can get pregnant now so fingers crossed for this cycle! X
> 
> Hi Mrs. W! Thanks so much. It is nice to have a cycle buddy! I am waiting on O still, should be a few days. Getting very faint OPKs today. You?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still waiting to ov too. Haven't started peeing on opks yet but will tonight. I never got a pos opk last time I was ttc though so we will see. I looked back at my cycle I got pregnant and it looks like I oved on cd 20 then so ill keep bding to make sure I give myself the best chance.
> 
> Am currently sick with a sick child so not much fun in our house!!!Click to expand...

Sorry you and your child are sick! Bad combo for BD I can imagine. FX everyone feels better soon.


----------



## Tigermom

Twinklie12 said:


> Tigermom said:
> 
> 
> Good morning, all!! Welcome, Jokerette!!!!
> 
> Anyone have some interested news? I know that some of you are TWWers. Finally positive that it was left over spotting. The DH and I BD last night, basically timed it so he will have a good healthy clean batch of swimmers for when we are trying. I always tell my patients to BD about 7-5 days before their typical O in order to allow for that old grandpa sperm to move out of the way for strong young-adult swimmers hahah
> 
> Cm is higher quantity, but we are not there yet on EWCM. I usually am very easily able to tell when I have EWCM. I think we have a few more days before we are truly BD for a purpose. I am a late O.
> 
> I am currently: CD 8, happy, settling down to really accepting that we get to be here TTC!
> 
> Where is everyone at in their cycle? How are you feeling?
> 
> Glad you feel like you know what that spotting was, tiger! I agree it was lingering AF most likely, I get that sometimes.
> 
> I am on CD 12... temps still low, started using OPKs yesterday, getting very faint lines. I tend to get faint lines that get real strong and then go away, so I sort of know when my true surge is once they go faint again. Thinking I will O today or tomorrow. Forgot to bring more OPKs to work so I will test again tonight when I get home. We BD-ed the last two nights, so I hope I can keep him up for it the next few nights! He hates the pressure so I don't tell him when I am in my fertile days but he can totally tell when I want it all the time all of a sudden! hahaClick to expand...

hahah cute!!! Good luck over the next few days then!!! Enjoy your... sexy time :winkwink: :)


----------



## Tigermom

MomWife said:


> Hi ladies! I am 14DPO and I have been spotting since Saturday, I think it is because AF is about to arrive. I really think I am out this month. I guess in a 2-4 days I will know for sure. It would be great if I can get pregnant around thanksgiving or Christmas! FX for you ladies!!! It took me a while to find this forum since I did not subscribe to it. Will chat later ladies!!!:hugs:

Try and stay positive... keep us posted. Remember :witch: is not allowed to show her face here. Good luck though! Sending :dust: your way that the spotting is just a fluke


----------



## Twinklie12

MomWife said:


> Hi ladies! I am 14DPO and I have been spotting since Saturday, I think it is because AF is about to arrive. I really think I am out this month. I guess in a 2-4 days I will know for sure. It would be great if I can get pregnant around thanksgiving or Christmas! FX for you ladies!!! It took me a while to find this forum since I did not subscribe to it. Will chat later ladies!!!:hugs:

You're not out until AF comes! FX!


----------



## Princesskell

Welcome Jokerette :wave: I remember popping in to your bf'ing journal, your DS shares my birthday!! Good luck this cycle, your chart looks good...lots of bd'ing! :winkwink:

Sorry Freya is sick mrs w, and you were sick the other day, you need some luck in your house :hugs:

No :witch: means you are still in momwife, fxd she stays away. Have you tested yet?

Any news from you Hopettc??

I'm cd27 today, I think about 10dpo?? Still a bit crampy with lower backache and I have been a bit dizzy today, but I often am! We are going away on Saturday for a week so I will have to update from there!!


----------



## Twinklie12

Princesskell said:


> Welcome Jokerette :wave: I remember popping in to your bf'ing journal, your DS shares my birthday!! Good luck this cycle, your chart looks good...lots of bd'ing! :winkwink:
> 
> Sorry Freya is sick mrs w, and you were sick the other day, you need some luck in your house :hugs:
> 
> No :witch: means you are still in momwife, fxd she stays away. Have you tested yet?
> 
> Any news from you Hopettc??
> 
> I'm cd27 today, I think about 10dpo?? Still a bit crampy with lower backache and I have been a bit dizzy today, but I often am! We are going away on Saturday for a week so I will have to update from there!!

FX Princesskell! Hope you get a :bfp: when you test!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks ladies, hoping we are both better soon! Don't want to miss the egg this cycle so have told the hubs to prepare for tonight ha ha!! 

Ooh princess fingers crossed for you, let's see some bfps ladies xx


----------



## Princesskell

What about a game to keep us busy?!
Copy and paste the questions changing your answers so we can find out more about each other?.....

Occupation......teacher
Dream occupation.....teacher! Or sahm :winkwink:
Favourite colour.....yellow
How many children do you hope for?.....6 (5 girls and 1 boy :winkwink:)
Hobbies.....yoga, cinema, trashy tv!
Bnb page you spend most time on......my parenting journal
Any tattoos?.....no
Favourite meal.......jacket potato with tuna and sweetcorn
Sweet or savoury?......sweets definitely, I'm a chocoholic!
Favourite names for future children......currently like Poppy and Zak
Best holiday ever.....a 3 week road trip around the west coast of America.


----------



## Twinklie12

I'll play! It is quiet at work and that NEVER happens:

Occupation......Business Manager (finance) at a defense contractor
Dream occupation --Real estate agent, Trashy novel author, or SAHM :)
Favourite colour --light blue
How many children do you hope for? -- 2
Hobbies --Also trashy tv! And reading, shopping, decorating my house
Bnb page you spend most time on --Just the TTC and TWW boards... I'm a newbie
Any tattoos? -- none
Favourite meal --hard to pick, I love food. Steak tips, grilled veggies, sweet potatoe... or pizza!
Sweet or savoury? --I love sweets, especially chocolate
Favourite names for future children --Sure to be much debated with the hubs! For girls I like Haylie, Tessa. I have a tough time with boy names even though I'd love boys. 
Best holiday ever --Trip to a resort in Curacao with another couple, so fun!


----------



## Princesskell

Trashy novel author...hilarious!!:haha:


----------



## Tigermom

hahah how fun!!

Occupation......acupuncturist
Dream occupation..... author/illustrator and sahm
Favourite colour.....orange and forest green
How many children do you hope for?.....3, but I think the hubby will be done with 2
Hobbies..... reading, youtube (esp. parenting channels. Love me some DailyBUMBPS and shaytards), singing, dancing, and TTC ;)
Bnb page you spend most time on......this one, but I haven't even tapped into the journals?!?!? WHA?!?!?
Any tattoos?.....no
Favourite meal.......Water dumplings (boiled potstickers! I make them from scratch, and they are not too shabby. My husband is Taiwanese btw. I am typical Heinz 57 American, but mostly Polish and Italian)
Sweet or savoury?......Savory ALL THE TIME, but I will always kill someone for chocolate anything
Favourite names for future children......we cannot agree. hahah
Best holiday ever..... any type of camping. No particular vacation stands out. Ideal would be a trip to Ireland


----------



## Princesskell

Ooo What are dailybumbps and shaytards??
I had to google Heinz 57 American too! :blush: you're children will be a beautiful combination!

Journals are fun, you should start a ttc one?? Click on my link in my signature for my parenting one??


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ooh this is fun!! 

Occupation - sales & revenue manager
Dream occupation - hmmm good question! Not sure, I'd love to start my own business but I'm not sure what which is why I haven't done it!! 
Favourite colour - green
How many children do you hope for - 3! 
Hobbies - bnb, oh god how sad, I haven't really got any?! I quite enjoy craft and reading when I have the time. 
Bnb page you spend most time on - at the moment ttc pages. 
Any tattoos - a Chinese symbol on my lower back
Favourite meal - probably steak and chips?! 
Sweet or savoury - tricky! I used to be all about the savoury but I developed a sweet tooth last time when pregnant and it never went away! Generally tho I'd probably say more savoury. I couldn't give up cheese!! 
Favourite names for future children - oh we can never agree! Haven't really thought yet, I like Aaron or Leon or a boy. 
Best holiday ever - hmmm. Either our honeymoon, 3 weeks in Australia, or this yea to Corsica as Freya was there and she LOVED it!!


----------



## Tigermom

Oops I totally spelled their youtube page wrong, but:

dailyBUMPS is a young married couple that video logged their ups and downs. The wife has her own channel (bumpsalongtheway) that she posted to throughout her pregnancy. She did an update each week talking about the size of the baby, what's going on in her body, how she felt, etc. She has a bicornuate uterus, so she miscarried one child at 11 weeks (I believe) and had a stillbirth at 20 weeks. I started watching her through her 3rd pregnancy, and they are now proud parents to a beautify baby boy. Her story is just so amazing, and her continuous journey is so wonderful to join in. Their dailybumps channel posts a video everyday, and it is just the casual goings on of a young couple struggling to start a family after two losses.

Shaytards are a large family, and they are just cute. They also post a new video every single day!!

Haha sorry about the Heinz 57 expression. I should have clarified that I am just a dash of a little bit of everything from Europe, but a little Native American.

My husband is 100% Taiwanese. Our son is gorgeous. Smooth tan skin, almond eyes, and beautiful lips from his daddy, and he has my long eyelashes, light brown eyes, auburn hair, and my Polish butt (haha let's just say... very perky haha).

I think I might have to start a journal!!! Might be a fun way to pass time


----------



## Princesskell

I went the other way when I was pregnant mrs w, went off chocolate but loved cheese and sausage rolls!!

Those you tube videos sound fun tigermom...new hobby for me!!


----------



## MomWife

Occupation: SAHM-about to start working as an preschool aid next week!
Dream occupation: Healthcare Manager or SAHM
Favourite colour: blue
How many children do you hope for? 4
Hobbies: reading, gardening, & trashy tv!
Bnb page you spend most time on: TTC pages
Any tattoos: tulips and vines on my lower back (will never get a tatoo ever again!! LOL)
Favourite meal: corned beef or steak and potato with broccoli 
Sweet or savoury: I love sweets especially chocolate
Favourite names for future children: We can not agree on names as of yet!
Best holiday ever: A few years ago my whole family got together for Thanksgivng, since I invited them all and that is very hard to do since everyone do not get along!


----------



## Jokerette

Occupation...... art teacher
Dream occupation.....art teacher or SAHM! :)
Favourite colour..... pink
How many children do you hope for? 2
Hobbies.....art, playing with my son, girls nights, trashy tv :)
Bnb page you spend most time on...... Baby Club, Breastfeeding pages, TTC, and TWW
Any tattoos?..... 2: a flower, and a jokerette hat like my avatar
Favourite meal....... mashed potatoes
Sweet or savoury?......sweets!!!!! 
Favourite names for future children...... Bailey for a girl, and hubby and i cant decide on a boys name. i like Andew, Jason, Nathan
Best holiday ever..... probably our honeymoon to St. Lucia back in 2007<3


----------



## Tigermom

Awww... we should rename this the "Teacher Thread" hahah Well, on behalf of everyone, let me thank all of you for your work! I always say that teaching is the work of angels. Tough job!

In my questionnaire, I said we couldn't agree on names, but that isn't entirely true. We have agreed on girl names, but we just feel like we are going to be the bringer of boys! (hubby has two brothers, and both my parents have two brothers). 

I should say that our agreed upon girls names are: Sawyer (loved since I was a little girl), Ingrid, Audrey, and Adeline (from my friend's grandmother... sweet little German grandma)

The boys names we have right now are: Jack, and Alfie, but boy's names are so difficult to settle on. My first-born's name is Archer. We both heard it and fell in love. We found it _maybe_ a week before he was born. It is different without being weird (though my mom would argue that point), and it is an interesting old-English name.


----------



## hopettc3

Occupation: SAHM (previously pharmacy technician)
Dream occupation: SAHM (Yay! I'm living it!)
Favourite colour: Royal blue
How many children do you hope for: 3 (This will be our final ttc journey)
Hobbies: Reading, walking, baking
BnB page you spend most time on: ttc and tww boards
Any tattoos: no
Favourite meal: Oh man! This is a tough one...ummm...I love sweet potato fries, Teriyaki chicken, pasta. I love pasta! Mmmmmm!
Sweet or savoury: Savoury!!
Favourite names for future children: We haven't really discussed it yet. It took us two weeks after we had our first dd was born to decide on a name and a week after our second dd was born. As soon as I get my positive, I will be on DH's back to pick a name. 
Best holiday ever: My honeymoon in Cuba! It was amazing. I would really love to take a big family holiday with the kids though.


Momwife!!! So glad you found this thread!
Welcome Jokerette!!


----------



## hopettc3

My update for today! I'm 14dpo today and still no AF. Totally screwed up this morning. Took a test and I got this weird dye run across it. There is dye on the test line, but it streaked across in other spots so I can't tell if it was positive. I would have done another test, but I emptied my pee cup!:dohh:
Don't ask me what I was thinking because I have no idea. Usually, I try to keep it so I can take another test if I need to. Now I'll have to wait till tomorrow to test again!:dohh::dohh: 

Momwife, how are you doing? Still spotting? I'm hoping its not AF!

Princess, I hope we hear positive results soon! Have a great trip!

I hope all you ladies are having fun BDing!!


----------



## MomWife

hopettc3, We are both 14DPO! Yea I am still spotting, been 4 days now. I hope tomorrow when you take your test it will be your BFP!! FX!:flower::hugs: It's ok that you made a mistake, at least you have more tests to take! :hugs:


----------



## hopettc3

MomWife said:


> hopettc3, We are both 14DPO! Yea I am still spotting, been 4 days now. I hope tomorrow when you take your test it will be your BFP!! FX!:flower::hugs: It's ok that you made a mistake, at least you have more tests to take! :hugs:

You're still spotting?? That's strange. Are you going to keep waiting till it goes away before you test? FX'd that its not AF!!
Thanks for the hugs!! I'm sending some your way too!! :hugs: 
I'm happy and annoyed with myself that I bought so many tests! It just feeds my addiction to POAS which I've been doing since 8 dpo :dohh:. I'm really hoping that was a BFP this morning! 

:af::af::af:


----------



## Tigermom

Awww FXed for both of you! 

:bfp::af::bfp::af::bfp::af::bfp::af::bfp::af::bfp::af::bfp::af:


----------



## MomWife

I am going to keep waiting, if it is Tuesday of next week and AF has not arrived then I will test. If I can wait that long. I really do think that AF will arrive. I remember in August I was spotting for 2 days then AF arrived and last month I was only spotting for 1 day then AF arrived. I don't know what is going on.:shrug::shrug:Thanks for the :hugs:!! Hope that AF will stay away and I hope that tomorrow when you POAS it will say BFP!!!!!


----------



## Twinklie12

FX for you ladies!!!


----------



## Princesskell

Tigermom said:


> Awww... we should rename this the "Teacher Thread" hahah Well, on behalf of everyone, let me thank all of you for your work! I always say that teaching is the work of angels. Tough job!
> 
> In my questionnaire, I said we couldn't agree on names, but that isn't entirely true. We have agreed on girl names, but we just feel like we are going to be the bringer of boys! (hubby has two brothers, and both my parents have two brothers).
> 
> I should say that our agreed upon girls names are: Sawyer (loved since I was a little girl), Ingrid, Audrey, and Adeline (from my friend's grandmother... sweet little German grandma)
> 
> The boys names we have right now are: Jack, and Alfie, but boy's names are so difficult to settle on. My first-born's name is Archer. We both heard it and fell in love. We found it _maybe_ a week before he was born. It is different without being weird (though my mom would argue that point), and it is an interesting old-English name.

I love the name Archer...you are right unusual but not crazy :thumbup: I loved the name sawyer for a boy, we used to watch Lost and I loved the character :blush: dh didn't agree though!



hopettc3 said:


> My update for today! I'm 14dpo today and still no AF. Totally screwed up this morning. Took a test and I got this weird dye run across it. There is dye on the test line, but it streaked across in other spots so I can't tell if it was positive. I would have done another test, but I emptied my pee cup!:dohh:
> Don't ask me what I was thinking because I have no idea. Usually, I try to keep it so I can take another test if I need to. Now I'll have to wait till tomorrow to test again!:dohh::dohh:
> 
> Momwife, how are you doing? Still spotting? I'm hoping its not AF!
> 
> Princess, I hope we hear positive results soon! Have a great trip!
> 
> I hope all you ladies are having fun BDing!!

thanks Hope, sorry you messed up again :dohh: could you try an evening test?? I'm just so impatient to see you get a bfp! How do you feel?



MomWife said:


> I am going to keep waiting, if it is Tuesday of next week and AF has not arrived then I will test. If I can wait that long. I really do think that AF will arrive. I remember in August I was spotting for 2 days then AF arrived and last month I was only spotting for 1 day then AF arrived. I don't know what is going on.:shrug::shrug:Thanks for the :hugs:!! Hope that AF will stay away and I hope that tomorrow when you POAS it will say BFP!!!!!

your spotting is so annoying, could it be implantation bleeding?? You are very patient waiting for next Tuesday! Fxd for you all xxx


----------



## Tigermom

How is the spotting today, Momwife!!??!!? We are all so anxious to hear. Hoping that it is implantation spotting! You are so patient waiting haha I would have invested in every cheap pee stick around. Good for you :)

Hopettc3: Did you retest!!! We are all rooting for the :bfp:

Anyone else with any interesting news? You TWWers? TTCers??!?!?!

Nothing interesting on myself. I am probably 2 whole days away from the fertile window, and I am thinking Monday will be the big O. Keeping an eye on temps, cm, etc. Hate this waiting.

What's worse? Waiting to O or the TWW? I have heard multiple people defend both answers. What are you opinions, ladies?


----------



## Twinklie12

I agree, both waiting to O and waiting to TWW are both hard! Waiting to O you feel so helpless. Waiting during the TWW you have to be good (no drinking, no caffiene, no cold cuts yadda yadda) so it's frustrating to not know if it's all worth it. 

I think I might O tomorrow... OPKs still faint this morning. Didn't BD last night, DH was asleep in 2 mins after hitting the pillow, and now he worries I am mad at him for it. haha, poor guy. We'll try to get some good BD in tonight! It's tough waiting to O and feeling like you can never miss a night of BD... I wish I could know way in advance exactly when I would O.


----------



## MomWife

Tigermom said:


> How is the spotting today, Momwife!!??!!? We are all so anxious to hear. Hoping that it is implantation spotting! You are so patient waiting haha I would have invested in every cheap pee stick around. Good for you :)
> 
> Hopettc3: Did you retest!!! We are all rooting for the :bfp:
> 
> Anyone else with any interesting news? You TWWers? TTCers??!?!?!
> 
> Nothing interesting on myself. I am probably 2 whole days away from the fertile window, and I am thinking Monday will be the big O. Keeping an eye on temps, cm, etc. Hate this waiting.
> 
> What's worse? Waiting to O or the TWW? I have heard multiple people defend both answers. What are you opinions, ladies?

I am still spotting today!!! It is really getting on my nerves! :growlmad::wacko: I will keep you ladies updated. I wonder if AF will show today or tomorrow?? Only time will tell.


----------



## Tigermom

I haven't been in anything but the waiting to O portion, so I cannot weigh in too much.

From my experience though, I would say they are both so difficult in their own ways. 

1) Waiting to O is stressful because you can miss your chance, and you freak out at any changes in cm and your temp. Then, I worry about my husband. While I am 25, he is 38, and I worry that I am just draining him if we bd too often. That's why I am trying to be very careful and not waste his energy too early on. I am waiting until I see ewcm or that 3 day fertile window. He's prepared to bd every day in that span, hahah and he thinks he is excited for that much action. We'll see what his opinion is after all that!! I am making him take zinc for his own renewal ;) Reload that gun for each night. *Then*... Even if your cycle is regular, then you are watching the clock tick so slow waiting for good ole timing to kick in. Bleh. Waiting. hahah 

2) The TWW then holds the fear that you didn't bd enough. I'm sure you could bd twice per day every day for the week before and including ovulation, and you would still worry it wasn't enough. Then, if you are like me (because I know I will be this person, no matter how hard I try not to be), you will spend each waking moment symptom spotting. Sheesh. Each part, while exciting and wonderful, is also a total mental game :muaha: The good and the bad make it worth it? I guess? haha

I just remembered that I do have some news, albeit boring. I just realized that I forgot to mention I am a :coffee: addict. While the caffeine has an obvious effect on me when I cut it out (headache, and foggy head), I don't drink it to wake up. I just love it. Since I do count calories, I look forward to the 1/4 c. whole milk I put in it. A little snack that takes the edge off of hunger while I am working in the morning, and then again in the afternoon, and the flavor is so comforting to me. Right now, I am sipping my morning cup of coffee, and I am getting ready to cut out my afternoon cup. They are small cups-- not coffee shop-made at least. I know that I had to go cold-turkey (instant quitting) when I got that :bfp: with my beautiful boy. Detoxing in finals week sucked! haha I have no reason not to cut it out now and prepare. I really just enjoy the flavor. I will keep my morning cup until after O, and then I will take that one away. It never gives me energy, so I know I won't be missing that, but I really do look forward to that sip. 

I just made it sound like I am crash-dieting and all I eat is coffee haha. I eat plenty. As a matter of fact, I am just under maintenance calories and still losing a very little bit each week. Slow and steady helped me lose 45 lbs and not miss a thing. The coffee with the milk are nice between meals and snacks though. haha I promise I am eating plenty! hahah :) As soon as I get that positive, I will talk to my doctor about the amount I should gain for my weight, and I will reset my goals to that amount for a healthy gain. If left to my own devices, I'm sure I will get back to my starting point... but that's a discussion for another day


----------



## Tigermom

MomWife said:


> Tigermom said:
> 
> 
> How is the spotting today, Momwife!!??!!? We are all so anxious to hear. Hoping that it is implantation spotting! You are so patient waiting haha I would have invested in every cheap pee stick around. Good for you :)
> 
> Hopettc3: Did you retest!!! We are all rooting for the :bfp:
> 
> Anyone else with any interesting news? You TWWers? TTCers??!?!?!
> 
> Nothing interesting on myself. I am probably 2 whole days away from the fertile window, and I am thinking Monday will be the big O. Keeping an eye on temps, cm, etc. Hate this waiting.
> 
> What's worse? Waiting to O or the TWW? I have heard multiple people defend both answers. What are you opinions, ladies?
> 
> I am still spotting today!!! It is really getting on my nerves! :growlmad::wacko: I will keep you ladies updated. I wonder if AF will show today or tomorrow?? Only time will tell.Click to expand...

Ugh!! That :witch: is a brat! Tell her to keep her ugly face out of here. How are you feeling besides the spotting? Normal af signs and symptoms? Anything making you question her arrival?


----------



## hopettc3

Hello ladies! I'm 15 dpo today and still getting a BFN!! So I guess that dye run yesterday was exactly that..a dye run. No AF yet either. To make it worse, not only is my body playing tricks on me, so is my mind. I had a dream last night that I got BFP! I was so excited this morning to take that test and then super disappointed :cry:. I walked my daughter to preschool this morning and had major AF cramps so she must be coming soon. I'll let you all know. 

Momwife, I can't believe you're still spotting! I'm hoping its implantation!!

Princesskell, I would try an evening test, but I can't hold my pee that long! I have really small bladder so its hard enough for me to hold it for 2 hours. My DH is always getting annoyed when we go on long road trips. :blush:

Anxiously awaiting O day for all you ladies so you can be in the tww already!! :dust:


----------



## Twinklie12

hopettc3 said:


> Hello ladies! I'm 15 dpo today and still getting a BFN!! So I guess that dye run yesterday was exactly that..a dye run. No AF yet either. To make it worse, not only is my body playing tricks on me, so is my mind. I had a dream last night that I got BFP! I was so excited this morning to take that test and then super disappointed :cry:. I walked my daughter to preschool this morning and had major AF cramps so she must be coming soon. I'll let you all know.
> 
> Momwife, I can't believe you're still spotting! I'm hoping its implantation!!
> 
> Princesskell, I would try an evening test, but I can't hold my pee that long! I have really small bladder so its hard enough for me to hold it for 2 hours. My DH is always getting annoyed when we go on long road trips. :blush:
> 
> Anxiously awaiting O day for all you ladies so you can be in the tww already!! :dust:

Hoping you are just going to have a late BFP, it can happen! FX! 

:dust:


----------



## Princesskell

Tigermom said:


> How is the spotting today, Momwife!!??!!? We are all so anxious to hear. Hoping that it is implantation spotting! You are so patient waiting haha I would have invested in every cheap pee stick around. Good for you :)
> 
> Hopettc3: Did you retest!!! We are all rooting for the :bfp:
> 
> Anyone else with any interesting news? You TWWers? TTCers??!?!?!
> 
> Nothing interesting on myself. I am probably 2 whole days away from the fertile window, and I am thinking Monday will be the big O. Keeping an eye on temps, cm, etc. Hate this waiting.
> 
> What's worse? Waiting to O or the TWW? I have heard multiple people defend both answers. What are you opinions, ladies?

I don't really mind the lead up to O, well actually I don't really know when I o and we have just kind of done lots and lots of bd'ing, so I didn't really find that bit troublesome. I didn't think the TWW would be that hard, but it's boring!! Doesn't help I'm waiting to go on holiday too!


Twinklie12 said:


> I agree, both waiting to O and waiting to TWW are both hard! Waiting to O you feel so helpless. Waiting during the TWW you have to be good (no drinking, no caffiene, no cold cuts yadda yadda) so it's frustrating to not know if it's all worth it.
> 
> I think I might O tomorrow... OPKs still faint this morning. Didn't BD last night, DH was asleep in 2 mins after hitting the pillow, and now he worries I am mad at him for it. haha, poor guy. We'll try to get some good BD in tonight! It's tough waiting to O and feeling like you can never miss a night of BD... I wish I could know way in advance exactly when I would O.

Poor tired dh :haha: hope you get some tonight! :winkwink:


MomWife said:


> Tigermom said:
> 
> 
> How is the spotting today, Momwife!!??!!? We are all so anxious to hear. Hoping that it is implantation spotting! You are so patient waiting haha I would have invested in every cheap pee stick around. Good for you :)
> 
> Hopettc3: Did you retest!!! We are all rooting for the :bfp:
> 
> Anyone else with any interesting news? You TWWers? TTCers??!?!?!
> 
> Nothing interesting on myself. I am probably 2 whole days away from the fertile window, and I am thinking Monday will be the big O. Keeping an eye on temps, cm, etc. Hate this waiting.
> 
> What's worse? Waiting to O or the TWW? I have heard multiple people defend both answers. What are you opinions, ladies?
> 
> I am still spotting today!!! It is really getting on my nerves! :growlmad::wacko: I will keep you ladies updated. I wonder if AF will show today or tomorrow?? Only time will tell.Click to expand...

Oh my goodness, so frustrating and confusing for you...keep updating us. Ay other symptoms of af or otherwise?


Tigermom said:


> I haven't been in anything but the waiting to O portion, so I cannot weigh in too much.
> 
> From my experience though, I would say they are both so difficult in their own ways.
> 
> 1) Waiting to O is stressful because you can miss your chance, and you freak out at any changes in cm and your temp. Then, I worry about my husband. While I am 25, he is 38, and I worry that I am just draining him if we bd too often. That's why I am trying to be very careful and not waste his energy too early on. I am waiting until I see ewcm or that 3 day fertile window. He's prepared to bd every day in that span, hahah and he thinks he is excited for that much action. We'll see what his opinion is after all that!! I am making him take zinc for his own renewal ;) Reload that gun for each night. *Then*... Even if your cycle is regular, then you are watching the clock tick so slow waiting for good ole timing to kick in. Bleh. Waiting. hahah
> 
> 2) The TWW then holds the fear that you didn't bd enough. I'm sure you could bd twice per day every day for the week before and including ovulation, and you would still worry it wasn't enough. Then, if you are like me (because I know I will be this person, no matter how hard I try not to be), you will spend each waking moment symptom spotting. Sheesh. Each part, while exciting and wonderful, is also a total mental game :muaha: The good and the bad make it worth it? I guess? haha
> 
> I just remembered that I do have some news, albeit boring. I just realized that I forgot to mention I am a :coffee: addict. While the caffeine has an obvious effect on me when I cut it out (headache, and foggy head), I don't drink it to wake up. I just love it. Since I do count calories, I look forward to the 1/4 c. whole milk I put in it. A little snack that takes the edge off of hunger while I am working in the morning, and then again in the afternoon, and the flavor is so comforting to me. Right now, I am sipping my morning cup of coffee, and I am getting ready to cut out my afternoon cup. They are small cups-- not coffee shop-made at least. I know that I had to go cold-turkey (instant quitting) when I got that :bfp: with my beautiful boy. Detoxing in finals week sucked! haha I have no reason not to cut it out now and prepare. I really just enjoy the flavor. I will keep my morning cup until after O, and then I will take that one away. It never gives me energy, so I know I won't be missing that, but I really do look forward to that sip.
> 
> I just made it sound like I am crash-dieting and all I eat is coffee haha. I eat plenty. As a matter of fact, I am just under maintenance calories and still losing a very little bit each week. Slow and steady helped me lose 45 lbs and not miss a thing. The coffee with the milk are nice between meals and snacks though. haha I promise I am eating plenty! hahah :) As soon as I get that positive, I will talk to my doctor about the amount I should gain for my weight, and I will reset my goals to that amount for a healthy gain. If left to my own devices, I'm sure I will get back to my starting point... but that's a discussion for another day

gosh my husband has a massive libido so he's pretty good for this ttc lark!! He hasn't even noticed that we are ttc'ing, just has a permanent smile! I'm still keeping it up just in case I've got my cycle wrong!

That's very impressive you quite the caffine, I'm impressed when people give up smoking immediately when they get a bfp. I suppose I can liken it to me giving up tuna....I'm ADDICTED to tuna!



hopettc3 said:


> Hello ladies! I'm 15 dpo today and still getting a BFN!! So I guess that dye run yesterday was exactly that..a dye run. No AF yet either. To make it worse, not only is my body playing tricks on me, so is my mind. I had a dream last night that I got BFP! I was so excited this morning to take that test and then super disappointed :cry:. I walked my daughter to preschool this morning and had major AF cramps so she must be coming soon. I'll let you all know.
> 
> Momwife, I can't believe you're still spotting! I'm hoping its implantation!!
> 
> Princesskell, I would try an evening test, but I can't hold my pee that long! I have really small bladder so its hard enough for me to hold it for 2 hours. My DH is always getting annoyed when we go on long road trips. :blush:
> 
> Anxiously awaiting O day for all you ladies so you can be in the tww already!! :dust:

oh no hope, I was hoping today was the day :dohh: sorry for the disappointment, but still not out.
I forgot you said about the small bladder problems! How long do you need to hold wee for before poas?


My symptoms have completely disappeared today. I was really starting to let myself believe I could be pregnant but I feel normal today :dohh:


----------



## Tigermom

hahah my DH's libido is intense too. I am more worried he will overestimate it when the time comes for 3-4 days in a row though. Since a month ago, our dtd was limited by my af, then ovulation, etc. (due to not having maternity coverage), so we are not used to this anytime anywhere kind of mentality heheh :blush:. I know we should bd every other day, but I think my TWW would be filled with worry that it wasn't enough haha



I'm getting so anxious for you guys. How can a few days take so long? You are all doing really well keeping it together. 

FYI, my pregnancy signs last time were a total silence of symptoms. My PMS is usually intense, and by the time af was expected to rear her face, I realized that I wasn't cramping, spotting, experiencing *as* tender of breasts. The only sign I can remember was nipple sensitivity... right from the beginning. My pregnancy signs were silence from my body. Disappearing signs can also be good if you are anything like me, so just stay positive!!:flower:

Here's to the symptoms returning!! :drunk: It's not over until af comes!


----------



## Princesskell

Ok scrap the loss of symptoms, I've just eaten a block of cheese. I was looking through my old ttc journal and I had a craving for cheese at about 16 dpo last time!!! :thumbup: ???


----------



## Tigermom

hahah first of all... you are adorable!

Secondly... YAY!!! :hugs: Stay positive, and bring on the cheese ;)

I think you have no convinced me to journal. I just don't know if I want it public or not?!?! If I journal, then I definitely will be using it to symptom spot... hmmm


----------



## Princesskell

Tigermom said:


> hahah first of all... you are adorable!
> 
> Secondly... YAY!!! :hugs: Stay positive, and bring on the cheese ;)
> 
> I think you have no convinced me to journal. I just don't know if I want it public or not?!?! If I journal, then I definitely will be using it to symptom spot... hmmm

Hee hee thanks :blush:


----------



## Tigermom

*now. You have now convinced me. Not "no"

oops


----------



## Princesskell

I think the journals are only seen by members of the forum??
I find t a great record of everything, so now I have a very detailed diary of my last ttc, almost every day of my pregnancy and also each day of F and her milestones. It will be great to refer to if I get a next time....do it!! I will be your first stalker!


----------



## Twinklie12

Princesskell said:


> Ok scrap the loss of symptoms, I've just eaten a block of cheese. I was looking through my old ttc journal and I had a craving for cheese at about 16 dpo last time!!! :thumbup: ???

If eating a ton of cheese is a pregnancy symptom I have been pregnant a lot!! Haha jk. I hope this is a good sign for you! :dust:


I keep getting faint OPKs and I expected positive by now. I have Od on CD 10 to CD 14 in tr past and tomorrow is CD14 so I would have expected to catchy surge by now. Hmmmm. I did have a chemical last cycle where I was getting faint BFPs and was 4 days late for AF. Could be throwing things off I suppose.


----------



## MomWife

Hey ladies! Well AF showed her face!:growlmad::growlmad: DH said that it would be nice if we conceived next month or December since those are our birthday months. I told him yea it would be nice but I was saying it like I don't believe it is going to happen. I hope it will happen in due time. I will be trying again next month. 

Tomorrow morning I go take the background check for the preschool aid position, HR called me today and explain everything I have to do tomorrow. I just wish it was more hours and a higher wage, but hey this is a start for me to so I can put recent work experience. Next year I think I will be done with my Bachelor's in Healthcare Management since I have to pay out of pocket now but only for 5 courses. 

I will keep my FX for the rest of you ladies to get your BFP!! :dust::dust:

Night ladies, I will be watching Grey's Anatomy and Scandal tonight, that will take my mind off it!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tigermom

Good luck, Twinklie!! Lots of bding, I assume as a precaution?!?!? 

:dust: your way :)


----------



## Tigermom

Momwife, I am so sorry!!

I am glad to hear you are going to keep trying though! No fun to see af. Sounds like you DH is being so sweet and looking at the bright side. The other bright side is another round of lots of bding! 

I hope you are staying in this thread, so we can all keep up with each other. :hugs:

Enjoy your shows! :flower:


----------



## Twinklie12

Tigermom said:


> Good luck, Twinklie!! Lots of bding, I assume as a precaution?!?!?
> 
> :dust: your way :)

Yes I think I am just going to O a tad later which isn't actually totally new for me. Fx. Hopefully more BD tonight! Thanks. :)


----------



## MomWife

Tigermom said:


> Momwife, I am so sorry!!
> 
> I am glad to hear you are going to keep trying though! No fun to see af. Sounds like you DH is being so sweet and looking at the bright side. The other bright side is another round of lots of bding!
> 
> I hope you are staying in this thread, so we can all keep up with each other. :hugs:
> 
> Enjoy your shows! :flower:


I will keep trying, even if it takes up to a 1 year, but I hope it doesn't. DH don't want me to get down about it, he says we have plenty of time! Yes, I am staying in this thread! I love this thread!! I am catching up on my shows since I missed them yesterday and the new episodes come on tomorrow night.


----------



## Tigermom

Princesskell: When are you testing? You are 16 dpo, right? How long is your luteal phase typically? Getting anxious to hear your results :)


----------



## hopettc3

Princesskell said:


> Ok scrap the loss of symptoms, I've just eaten a block of cheese. I was looking through my old ttc journal and I had a craving for cheese at about 16 dpo last time!!! :thumbup: ???

That's so funny!! I hope that's a definite sign!



Tigermom said:


> hahah first of all... you are adorable!
> 
> Secondly... YAY!!! :hugs: Stay positive, and bring on the cheese ;)
> 
> I think you have no convinced me to journal. I just don't know if I want it public or not?!?! If I journal, then I definitely will be using it to symptom spot... hmmm

You should definitely keep a journal! It helps when you need to get something out and there's no one you can really talk to. 



MomWife said:


> Hey ladies! Well AF showed her face!:growlmad::growlmad: DH said that it would be nice if we conceived next month or December since those are our birthday months. I told him yea it would be nice but I was saying it like I don't believe it is going to happen. I hope it will happen in due time. I will be trying again next month.
> 
> Tomorrow morning I go take the background check for the preschool aid position, HR called me today and explain everything I have to do tomorrow. I just wish it was more hours and a higher wage, but hey this is a start for me to so I can put recent work experience. Next year I think I will be done with my Bachelor's in Healthcare Management since I have to pay out of pocket now but only for 5 courses.
> 
> I will keep my FX for the rest of you ladies to get your BFP!! :dust::dust:
> 
> Night ladies, I will be watching Grey's Anatomy and Scandal tonight, that will take my mind off it!:hugs::hugs:

Oh that sucks!! :hugs: Its okay though. I'm sending lots of baby dust your way :dust:

:shhh: It always helps my daughter when I sprinkle magic fairy dust on her pillow to keep the bad dreams away and its been working for over a month so I'm pretty sure my magic dust is very powerful. :winkwink:

:dust: :dust: :dust: Dust for all of you ladies!!!!


I'm still waiting on AF. I got my pre-AF right upper thigh pain and major bb soreness. I'm thinking I won't need to test tomorrow because that witch will probably show up, but I'll let you know.


----------



## Tigermom

Awww hopettc3, if she does come, at least she didn't play games with you. If I don't conceive right away, I at least hope that :witch: just comes, on schedule, we greet each other, go through the motions, and then she can be on her horrible way to make room for another attempt. I keep reading stories from people who are 3 months late, bfn, usually regular cycles, etc. 

Of course I want pregnancy to happen right away, but if it doesn't, I just want my answer-- even a "no". I am praying that we all just get our answers. Hopefully those are :af: and :bfp:, but better knowing instantly than a long wait. Having said that, I am sending you some :dust: through the computer. It should be arriving instantly. This stuff is extra powerful, so hopefully it will scare af away ;) 

*Fun Question of the Day*:

What 5 books would you hope to be stuck with on a desert island? Explain why you chose each, please, so we can get to know each other further :)

*1)* _Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's (Philosopher's) Stone_: The first in the series means it contains the beautiful details I enjoy the most. They talk about the classes so well, you feel like you are in the lecture. This book goes into detail about the food, the shops, the journey, and every other bit of imagery you could crave. 
*2)* _Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows_: The longest of the series, but it ties up all the loose ends. The amount of questing and adventure makes me never get tired of it. I frequently have this one playing in my car on tape. Then I will get home from work and read it in my free-time. Plus!!! If I am stuck on an island, why not read about people stuck in hiding? I'm a Potterhead/Potterphile, and I know it.
*3)* _Pride and Prejudice_: I loved this from the moment I opened the book. I love the back-and-forth, the miscommunications, and I married a Mr. Darcy (minus insulting my family)-- painfully quiet and passive haha. This is an easy grab from my book wall. 
*4)* _The Hobbit_: I love this book for its adventure. I read it when I was in 7th grade, and the amount of detail we had to put into our report was remarkable. I remember having to write an analysis of each page on a sticky note to be used for our report. The teacher checked! hahah You think I would hate it, but it made me appreciate everything. I never get tired of this book. Plus, similar to the first book in the HP series, it is riddled with detail that the LOTR trilogy cannot be bothered with (also like the other books in HP after #1), due to the immense plotline. I love reading about the shape of a house, the color of hair, the grains of the wood, etc. This would be lovely to pass time with. It is a rather slow read, even for how wonderful it is, so it is easy to savor.
*5)* _The Ultimate Hitchhiker's Guide: Five Complete Novels and One Story_: I own this version, and I love it. It's my sense of humor, it's random, and it is just confusing enough in parts to make it another savory book. Read it twice in my life, and I plan on reading it a few more times :)

Those are my choices. I obviously would have gone with a book on edible plants or survival guides, but for the purposes of this game, those are not allowed. You don't have to detail you books as much as I did either, but I thought I would give you a glimpse into me, my personality, and now that you've seen it, you can never go back :winkwink:

Have fun!!!


----------



## Princesskell

Twinklie12 said:


> Princesskell said:
> 
> 
> Ok scrap the loss of symptoms, I've just eaten a block of cheese. I was looking through my old ttc journal and I had a craving for cheese at about 16 dpo last time!!! :thumbup: ???
> 
> If eating a ton of cheese is a pregnancy symptom I have been pregnant a lot!! Haha jk. I hope this is a good sign for you! :dust:
> 
> 
> I keep getting faint OPKs and I expected positive by now. I have Od on CD 10 to CD 14 in tr past and tomorrow is CD14 so I would have expected to catchy surge by now. Hmmmm. I did have a chemical last cycle where I was getting faint BFPs and was 4 days late for AF. Could be throwing things off I suppose.Click to expand...

Chocolate is my thing...so that's why I noticed it was something unusual!!

Lots of dtd and I hope you get the positive soon :hugs:



MomWife said:


> Hey ladies! Well AF showed her face!:growlmad::growlmad: DH said that it would be nice if we conceived next month or December since those are our birthday months. I told him yea it would be nice but I was saying it like I don't believe it is going to happen. I hope it will happen in due time. I will be trying again next month.
> 
> Tomorrow morning I go take the background check for the preschool aid position, HR called me today and explain everything I have to do tomorrow. I just wish it was more hours and a higher wage, but hey this is a start for me to so I can put recent work experience. Next year I think I will be done with my Bachelor's in Healthcare Management since I have to pay out of pocket now but only for 5 courses.
> 
> I will keep my FX for the rest of you ladies to get your BFP!! :dust::dust:
> 
> Night ladies, I will be watching Grey's Anatomy and Scandal tonight, that will take my mind off it!:hugs::hugs:

 sorry to hear that momwife...keep up the positive attitude, it will happen when it's time.
I LOVE Grey's Anatomy but I've fallen behind on the seasons a bit, I have a whole boxset from my birthday I haven't even started yet :dohh:
Enjoy the distraction and I hope :witch: is not too rough :hugs:



Tigermom said:


> Princesskell: When are you testing? You are 16 dpo, right? How long is your luteal phase typically? Getting anxious to hear your results :)

 apparently I'm 12dpo today, but it's only based on 2 previous cycles and guess work really. I have dtd'd pretty much all cycle so whenever I o'd there was hopefully some swimmers around!! :haha:
If things don't work out this time I might try tracking o more next cycle.
Don't know when to test as we go away on Saturday for a week and don't want to do it the morning we go as I'm not expecting af until that day and I figure a bfn might put a downer on our trip?i will take the hpt with us?



hopettc3 said:


> Oh that sucks!! :hugs: Its okay though. I'm sending lots of baby dust your way :dust:
> 
> :shhh: It always helps my daughter when I sprinkle magic fairy dust on her pillow to keep the bad dreams away and its been working for over a month so I'm pretty sure my magic dust is very powerful. :winkwink:
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: Dust for all of you ladies!!!!
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting on AF. I got my pre-AF right upper thigh pain and major bb soreness. I'm thinking I won't need to test tomorrow because that witch will probably show up, but I'll let you know.

when was af due again? It sounds to me like those af signs have gone on way too long to be af signs?? Did you do another test today? Fxd:hugs:


----------



## Princesskell

Ok my 5 books...
1) Chicken Soup for the Soul... The stories get me everytime!
2) The Girl With the Dragon Tatoo...not my usual style of book, but it kept me hooked and I enjoyed the change.
3) Memoirs of a Geisha...so much better than the film.
4) PS I Love You...again the film was a let down, I cried my eyes out reading this whole book!
5) Texas by James Michener...I read a few of these massive novels mainly to please my late grandad who loved them. I loved the discussions with him after I'd finished but found them a bit of a chore. I remember this as my favourite of the books and when my grandad passed away earlier this year I found myself digging this back out to read again and feel close to him.


----------



## Tigermom

Oh I love it!! And what a special memory to have with a book! :hugs:


----------



## MomWife

What 5 books would you hope to be stuck with on a desert island?

1. The Eyes of the Dragon by Stephen King: It's not a horror book which I was surprised about, but it has a lot of adventures, mystery and suspense. 

2. Alex Cross Run by James Patterson: I have read this book twice and I love it since it is full of suspense, it has plenty of twists and turns.

3. Pleasure by Eric Jerome Dickey: It is a trashy book that I just could not simply put down. I wanted to know how this woman could want so much pleasure with different people.

4. A Game of Thrones by George R R Martin: It was very hard for me to choose which one book. I still have to purchase the rest of the books. I started reading these books when the series came out on HBO, and I was enjoying the series, so when the 1st season was over I purchased 1 of the books and ever since I am hooked. Now I just have to get caught up on the series, which I will start today! LOL!

5. The China Study: It is a health book that I read many years ago, it taught me plenty of great health choices but now I do not follow. I would read this again since I love reading health books. I also remember in college, we were debating about this book. It was such a long debate.


----------



## Tigermom

I need to read Game of Thrones! So many new books for me to look into hahah That was my plan all along-- just acquiring a new list of books :winkwink:


----------



## Princesskell

Spotting :dohh:


----------



## Tigermom

I'm sorry, princesskell, but remember, as you have said before: You are not out until af comes. Keeping good thoughts for you! :hugs:

On my O news, nothing new. Haven't Oed yet, but am experiencing a little wave of emotion. I usually get it this time, and it was enhanced by wanting to have another child and us not being in a position to be able to. Now we are here, so I wasn't expecting to have this mild downer feeling. Just a little blue. Not sad, not depressed, just a little on the weepy side. I am glad I paid attention because just knowing that it is O coming soon made me feel better. Always better knowing. It's disappearing as I write this :) Thought I would share that though. If you get pms-like moodiness with O, you are not alone :hugs:

I think we are BDing tomorrow on out, so I have that to look forward to. I am excited to be in this part of it! Feels good being able to do something more than just count down haha


----------



## Twinklie12

MomWife said:


> Tigermom said:
> 
> 
> Momwife, I am so sorry!!
> 
> I am glad to hear you are going to keep trying though! No fun to see af. Sounds like you DH is being so sweet and looking at the bright side. The other bright side is another round of lots of bding!
> 
> I hope you are staying in this thread, so we can all keep up with each other. :hugs:
> 
> Enjoy your shows! :flower:
> 
> 
> I will keep trying, even if it takes up to a 1 year, but I hope it doesn't. DH don't want me to get down about it, he says we have plenty of time! Yes, I am staying in this thread! I love this thread!! I am catching up on my shows since I missed them yesterday and the new episodes come on tomorrow night.Click to expand...


Sorry mom wife! Thinking of you! :dust: for this next cycle!


----------



## Twinklie12

Tigermom said:


> Awww hopettc3, if she does come, at least she didn't play games with you. If I don't conceive right away, I at least hope that :witch: just comes, on schedule, we greet each other, go through the motions, and then she can be on her horrible way to make room for another attempt. I keep reading stories from people who are 3 months late, bfn, usually regular cycles, etc.
> 
> Of course I want pregnancy to happen right away, but if it doesn't, I just want my answer-- even a "no". I am praying that we all just get our answers. Hopefully those are :af: and :bfp:, but better knowing instantly than a long wait. Having said that, I am sending you some :dust: through the computer. It should be arriving instantly. This stuff is extra powerful, so hopefully it will scare af away ;)
> 
> *Fun Question of the Day*:
> 
> What 5 books would you hope to be stuck with on a desert island? Explain why you chose each, please, so we can get to know each other further :)
> 
> *1)* _Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's (Philosopher's) Stone_: The first in the series means it contains the beautiful details I enjoy the most. They talk about the classes so well, you feel like you are in the lecture. This book goes into detail about the food, the shops, the journey, and every other bit of imagery you could crave.
> *2)* _Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows_: The longest of the series, but it ties up all the loose ends. The amount of questing and adventure makes me never get tired of it. I frequently have this one playing in my car on tape. Then I will get home from work and read it in my free-time. Plus!!! If I am stuck on an island, why not read about people stuck in hiding? I'm a Potterhead/Potterphile, and I know it.
> *3)* _Pride and Prejudice_: I loved this from the moment I opened the book. I love the back-and-forth, the miscommunications, and I married a Mr. Darcy (minus insulting my family)-- painfully quiet and passive haha. This is an easy grab from my book wall.
> *4)* _The Hobbit_: I love this book for its adventure. I read it when I was in 7th grade, and the amount of detail we had to put into our report was remarkable. I remember having to write an analysis of each page on a sticky note to be used for our report. The teacher checked! hahah You think I would hate it, but it made me appreciate everything. I never get tired of this book. Plus, similar to the first book in the HP series, it is riddled with detail that the LOTR trilogy cannot be bothered with (also like the other books in HP after #1), due to the immense plotline. I love reading about the shape of a house, the color of hair, the grains of the wood, etc. This would be lovely to pass time with. It is a rather slow read, even for how wonderful it is, so it is easy to savor.
> *5)* _The Ultimate Hitchhiker's Guide: Five Complete Novels and One Story_: I own this version, and I love it. It's my sense of humor, it's random, and it is just confusing enough in parts to make it another savory book. Read it twice in my life, and I plan on reading it a few more times :)
> 
> Those are my choices. I obviously would have gone with a book on edible plants or survival guides, but for the purposes of this game, those are not allowed. You don't have to detail you books as much as I did either, but I thought I would give you a glimpse into me, my personality, and now that you've seen it, you can never go back :winkwink:
> 
> Have fun!!!


I looooove to read but lots of times it is trashy romance novels. I do read some decent books:

1). Hunger Games.... So cliche these days and all the rage but I looooved it. And the first one is the best. 

2). Divergent... Another dystopian novel, but again really good. It is a trilogy as well but the first was great. 

3). Fifty shades of grey. I can't believe I am saying this! But it is one of the only books I have read more than once. Such a good raunchy book. Hehe

4). Pillars of the Earth by Ken Follett. Very different from everything else on this list but such an in depth novel with so many characters. Just SO good. 

5). Gone Girl. Such a riveting novel. If you haven't read it, get it now!


----------



## Tigermom

Don't feel embarrassed about Hunger Games. It is such a great book, and it is really enjoyable. I also love the first one the most (mainly because I was left like this :nope: after the last one haha)!!!

Raunchy is ok too. You are stuck on a desert island. You need a little nasty to get you through the days hahah :winkwink:


----------



## Twinklie12

So I still haven't had a positive OPK and it is CD14. I usually O by now, but I guess I am just being impatient!


----------



## Tigermom

Me too. Mine isn't set for another 4 days (bd starting tomorrow, most likely to catch that whole window), but I am way too excited :blush:. First-timers joy, I guess. I'm starting to experience mittelschmerz, moodiness, some arousal, increase in cm but not ewcm... Should be tomorrow or the day after, but feeling unsure about waiting. Feeling like we should bd tonight as a precaution. My cramping is pretty strong right now. Hmmm?!!?!? What to do?!?!

You cycle looks like it is about to spike up. You have the EWCM, the low temp, and homework. Are BDing tonight to cover yourself if you ovulate a bit later than you expect?


----------



## hopettc3

AAAAHHH!! Getting so frustrated!! No AF and no BFP! I keep thinking AF is coming, run to the washroom and then nothing. It must be coming any day now though. I felt wet for the last two days..down there..:blush:..but since this afternoon its been totally dry. My mind is going crazy thinking about what is going on. I don't know when AF was due, but based on when I O'd, it should be between 21-23rd. I'm super irregular so I was super excited when I O'd on CD12....or maybe I didn't O...no..I felt all the symptoms and had a positive OPK so I had to O....right? More thigh pain right now and a bbs are a little sore and slight cramping. I also started getting a migraine again today. It really sucks that I can't take my migraine medication while ttc. Its ok because AF has to show sometime and DH and I can just keep BDing every other day until she shows up:happydance:.

Princesskell! I hope AF doesn't show up. I'm keeping my FX'd that its implatation!!


----------



## hopettc3

Ok, my 5 books:

1. The hobbit: I read this book in elementary school and it has been one of my favourite books ever since. I loved the whole adventure part of it. Oh, and the cute little riddles! I've reread that book a few times and still don't get tired of it!

2. The Hunger Games: I only read this because I wanted to read the book before I watched the movie (I still haven't watched the movie) and loved it. The first one is definitely the best!

3. Wicked: I'm not sure why I loved this book, but I grew up watching The Wizard of Oz and love it. My friend recommended the book so I decided to read it. It is super weird and there were a few parts that I thought were completely unnecessary and kind of messed up in the book, but strangely I enjoyed it. The author has a strange take on the story. I found out they made it into a musical and would love to see it one day!

4. Something Borrowed: Books are always better than the movie. This is just a fun, cute girlie book!

5. Anything written by Nora Roberts: Because who doesn't love a good raunchy romance novel!!!

I'm so going out to get the books you all chose. I need more books to keep my mind off this whole ttc thing right now!!


----------



## Princesskell

Tigermom said:


> I'm sorry, princesskell, but remember, as you have said before: You are not out until af comes. Keeping good thoughts for you! :hugs:
> 
> On my O news, nothing new. Haven't Oed yet, but am experiencing a little wave of emotion. I usually get it this time, and it was enhanced by wanting to have another child and us not being in a position to be able to. Now we are here, so I wasn't expecting to have this mild downer feeling. Just a little blue. Not sad, not depressed, just a little on the weepy side. I am glad I paid attention because just knowing that it is O coming soon made me feel better. Always better knowing. It's disappearing as I write this :) Thought I would share that though. If you get pms-like moodiness with O, you are not alone :hugs:
> 
> I think we are BDing tomorrow on out, so I have that to look forward to. I am excited to be in this part of it! Feels good being able to do something more than just count down haha

 so good to make a full picture of what happens each month.
I'm pretty sure this is af unfortunately:nope:



Twinklie12 said:


> So I still haven't had a positive OPK and it is CD14. I usually O by now, but I guess I am just being impatient!

 come on o!! Bet dh is enjoying the wait though:winkwink:



Tigermom said:


> Me too. Mine isn't set for another 4 days (bd starting tomorrow, most likely to catch that whole window), but I am way too excited :blush:. First-timers joy, I guess. I'm starting to experience mittelschmerz, moodiness, some arousal, increase in cm but not ewcm... Should be tomorrow or the day after, but feeling unsure about waiting. Feeling like we should bd tonight as a precaution. My cramping is pretty strong right now. Hmmm?!!?!? What to do?!?!
> 
> You cycle looks like it is about to spike up. You have the EWCM, the low temp, and homework. Are BDing tonight to cover yourself if you ovulate a bit later than you expect?

 good luck tigermom, this is the most fun bit!!



hopettc3 said:


> AAAAHHH!! Getting so frustrated!! No AF and no BFP! I keep thinking AF is coming, run to the washroom and then nothing. It must be coming any day now though. I felt wet for the last two days..down there..:blush:..but since this afternoon its been totally dry. My mind is going crazy thinking about what is going on. I don't know when AF was due, but based on when I O'd, it should be between 21-23rd. I'm super irregular so I was super excited when I O'd on CD12....or maybe I didn't O...no..I felt all the symptoms and had a positive OPK so I had to O....right? More thigh pain right now and a bbs are a little sore and slight cramping. I also started getting a migraine again today. It really sucks that I can't take my migraine medication while ttc. Its ok because AF has to show sometime and DH and I can just keep BDing every other day until she shows up:happydance:.
> 
> Princesskell! I hope AF doesn't show up. I'm keeping my FX'd that its implatation!!

 a friend on my journal reminded me she had 2 weeks of spotting before she got her bfp, drs told her it was normal and implantation bleeding...I sill have hope for you :hugs:

I'm pretty sure this is af. It threw me being 2 days early and starting at night which is unusual, but hey :shrug:
I'm fine about it, I really wasn't expecting it to be as easy this time and it will mean its better for working a full academic year, it will mean F has me for longer and it gives me more time to get ready for being pg again :winkwink: it is also good for my holiday as I have started 2 days early the witch should be gone a bit earlier too, so it might give us a bit of time for early cycle 2 dtd'ing on holiday :winkwink: :happydance:
Looking for the positives! Oh and I haven't really had any pms and cramps are not too bad so all good!
Any more news from anyone else today? :hugs:


----------



## Twinklie12

hopettc3 said:


> Ok, my 5 books:
> 
> 1. The hobbit: I read this book in elementary school and it has been one of my favourite books ever since. I loved the whole adventure part of it. Oh, and the cute little riddles! I've reread that book a few times and still don't get tired of it!
> 
> 2. The Hunger Games: I only read this because I wanted to read the book before I watched the movie (I still haven't watched the movie) and loved it. The first one is definitely the best!
> 
> 3. Wicked: I'm not sure why I loved this book, but I grew up watching The Wizard of Oz and love it. My friend recommended the book so I decided to read it. It is super weird and there were a few parts that I thought were completely unnecessary and kind of messed up in the book, but strangely I enjoyed it. The author has a strange take on the story. I found out they made it into a musical and would love to see it one day!
> 
> 4. Something Borrowed: Books are always better than the movie. This is just a fun, cute girlie book!
> 
> 5. Anything written by Nora Roberts: Because who doesn't love a good raunchy romance novel!!!
> 
> I'm so going out to get the books you all chose. I need more books to keep my mind off this whole ttc thing right now!!

I love Nora Roberts! So cheezy, so predictable, but SO good!


----------



## Twinklie12

Tigermom said:


> Me too. Mine isn't set for another 4 days (bd starting tomorrow, most likely to catch that whole window), but I am way too excited :blush:. First-timers joy, I guess. I'm starting to experience mittelschmerz, moodiness, some arousal, increase in cm but not ewcm... Should be tomorrow or the day after, but feeling unsure about waiting. Feeling like we should bd tonight as a precaution. My cramping is pretty strong right now. Hmmm?!!?!? What to do?!?!
> 
> You cycle looks like it is about to spike up. You have the EWCM, the low temp, and homework. Are BDing tonight to cover yourself if you ovulate a bit later than you expect?

I gave DH a night off from BD last night. haha. We both didn't feel that well/had unsettled tummies, something we had for dinner we think. Plus, since my O might be later than usual I don't want to wear him out, and want to make sure he has time to replenish his strong swimmers! haha. I plan on every other day until I finally get a positive OPK, then go till O! haha. It seems like I really should get a positive OPK soon... temps still low, it's late for me, having EWCM. This is strange for my usual textbook cycles. Just when I think I have things figured out, my body changes. :wacko:


----------



## Twinklie12

hopettc3 said:


> AAAAHHH!! Getting so frustrated!! No AF and no BFP! I keep thinking AF is coming, run to the washroom and then nothing. It must be coming any day now though. I felt wet for the last two days..down there..:blush:..but since this afternoon its been totally dry. My mind is going crazy thinking about what is going on. I don't know when AF was due, but based on when I O'd, it should be between 21-23rd. I'm super irregular so I was super excited when I O'd on CD12....or maybe I didn't O...no..I felt all the symptoms and had a positive OPK so I had to O....right? More thigh pain right now and a bbs are a little sore and slight cramping. I also started getting a migraine again today. It really sucks that I can't take my migraine medication while ttc. Its ok because AF has to show sometime and DH and I can just keep BDing every other day until she shows up:happydance:.
> 
> Princesskell! I hope AF doesn't show up. I'm keeping my FX'd that its implatation!!


Sounds like good symptoms to me! FX!!!!!


----------



## Tigermom

Yeah, weird news :wacko:

Took my temperature, and it was an ovulation drop-type of temp, and I freaked out. We were supposed to have roughly the next 3 days to dtd before that spike on Monday. I attacked my dh :twisted: _*in case *_it wasn't a fluke-temp and today was ovulation. I worried that we wasted all the other days of trying. 

He enjoyed his am bd. After I rested in bed before my alarm for about 30 minutes, I took another temp. It was right in line with the others. We were already planning on dtd tonight, so I might just have to *clears throat, looks around suspiciously* jump him again :blush:

I would love to post my chart in my footnote/signature area to get your opinions, but I will have to figure it out. I planned on charting the low temp and holding on to the higher (but average) temp. If tomorrow spikes up, I will know today was O, but if tomorrow is also in line, I can just place that new temp in the spot. The reason I tested the second time is that I never experienced ewcm yet, this would make my cycle 22 days, and I am regular enough that I wouldn't expect such an irregularly short one to happen, AND I _was_ tossing and turning for quite some time before I just decided to temp. :(

We conceived our first with just a one-time afternoon-delight daytime-quicky nooner haha (didn't know which one to choose, so I put them all down). I know we are capable of catching that egg on the day of O (I should have realized that was why I was so aroused... oops teehee), so I am not totally bummed and sad if today ends up being O. However, we weren't trying then. We were relaxed and not putting pressure on it. I was just looking forward to having my husband enjoy this process, and "hey! Wanna do it?" at 6am haha: sadly, a direct quote from me) probably wasn't what he was expecting. :blush:

I'm starting a journal today to really dive into this, my ssx (signs and symptoms haha sorry, medical school jargon is just habit), just don't know how to. Do I just start a thread in the TTC journal area, and I post something new each day under my own thread? Do I start a new thread every day? I haven't been in there enough to have seen a pattern. Checking it out.

I am lucky that even though we weren't TTC until this month, I have a few other months of temping (so I could Rx myself some Chinese herbs and correct any non-ideal patterns) to refer back to. I noticed that I tend to have a pre-ovulation dip, usually 3-4 days before. Not sure if that is a true BBT dip or 3-4 days prior to O, I just don't sleep well from the hormones preparing to shift?!?!? This might be in line with those, but for now, I am treating it as a cruddy O with no ewcm yet.

I didn't mean for this to be so long, but you lovely ladies know me well enough by now to know I am a talker 

:help::dohh:


----------



## Princesskell

Oooo yey for starting a journal tiger!
Just go to the ttc journals page and click on new thread you can title it what you wish and write about anything related to your life and ttc journey. People will hopefully read and stalk you and reply to your posts to follow you.
Have you found your subscriptions list which show all threads you have posted on? Helps you to keep up with new posts. Anyone who stalks you will be notified on their subscriptions when you have put a new entry then they an read it. Does this make sense??
Then put a link to your journal in your ticker, people can click straight to it :coffee:


----------



## Tigermom

Thanks!!!

The journal is up!!! I am leaving work, so I don't have time to update my ticker, but I absolutely will once I get home!!!

Here's the first entry. A very long-winded intro. I will post again today with my symptoms as of yet. That's what I plan on doing. A daily log to keep track of what is my normal, etc.

Thanks for the inspiration. It felt good getting it out and knowing that I can refer to it later if/when I need :hugs:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-journals/2045017-ttc-sea-monkey-2-symptoms-more.html


----------



## hopettc3

Hi ladies! 17 dpo today and still no AF. I'm keep thinking she's almost here. Maybe I O'd a few days later than I thought which would mean I missed my window. I left a couple days after my peak for 4 days to visit my mom (she had just got out of hospital). I'm okay with that. I'm just worried because I have such irregular periods that it might take way longer to get pregnant. DH is okay with it taking longer so I should be too. I know I need to relax and let it happen, but I just want to be pregnant already!! Trying to stay calm and keep my mind off of ttc :laundry::dishes: :hangwashing: :iron: .....okay, I'm done. I just want AF to show up so we can get BDing!!


----------



## Tigermom

The wait is the worst. Each wait! Argh!!

I hope you don't get af, but if you do, I hope she doesn't play any games. I need to keep my mind off of my random temp today, but I am so tired from not sleeping. :sleep:

Should be washing clothes and more, but I cannot... too... tired.

I am glad that your mom is better. I read your journal. Sorry about the rare diagnosis, but it sounds like she is doing better?!?!

Sending love


----------



## Princesskell

hopettc3 said:


> Hi ladies! 17 dpo today and still no AF. I'm keep thinking she's almost here. Maybe I O'd a few days later than I thought which would mean I missed my window. I left a couple days after my peak for 4 days to visit my mom (she had just got out of hospital). I'm okay with that. I'm just worried because I have such irregular periods that it might take way longer to get pregnant. DH is okay with it taking longer so I should be too. I know I need to relax and let it happen, but I just want to be pregnant already!! Trying to stay calm and keep my mind off of ttc :laundry::dishes: :hangwashing: :iron: .....okay, I'm done. I just want AF to show up so we can get BDing!!

Sorry for your limbo Hope :hugs: it does sound a lot like my first bfp. I had no idea when my o had been if I'd even had one and I was just waiting for af. I'd tested and seen bfn, but thought I was on like cd57 so just waiting and waiting for ad. It turned out a little spotting earlier in the month had been an af and I has been dtd'ing during fertile time and I eventually got a bfp.
I hope you get some answers soon, I know it's the waiting that is hardest.


I'm on cd 2 now and af is being kind. I'm away on holiday today for a week so may not be on as much. We are taking my iPad for F on the plane so I may be able to check in a bit. Lots of :dust: and good luck to you all. Hoping for lots of good news when I'm back :hugs:


----------



## MomWife

Hope, I hope AF did not arrive yet. How is your mom doing doing? I hope she is doing ok. It's never fun visiting your parents in the hospital. Even after they are out of the hospital you still worry. :hugs: 

Tigermom, I am happy that you have a journal now, I am going to be your new stalker now! 

Princesskell, I hope you have fun on your holiday! AT least AF is being kind. FX that next month will be your month.

It seems like AF is about to stop which I am happy about!! Yay! I think AF will be done tomorrow. So far ever since August I have been having short AF's. I am not complaining since when I was on the pill or before the pill, AF used to last for 7 days which was a headache! I hope AF will always stay at least 4 to 5 days. Today, I will be cleaning up and probably catching up on my shows.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi ladies! Just checking in after being Mia for a few days. Still feeling poorly and really tired, so fed up now and just want to get better. 

Momwife that's good news that af is nearly done and you can start with your bding for this new cycle! :dust:

Princess sorry to hear af got you. I was sure you were preggo already! Hopefully she doesn't stay long and you can start bding at the end of your holiday. Like tiger says its so much better to know and get on with the next cycle quickly isn't it. Have an amazing holiday!! We will miss you this week, where are you going? Enjoy the sunshine!! X

Tiger your impromptu hitting on dh first thing this morning made me lol!! Do you temp orally? I found I got too many random dips when I did it that way when ttc my dd so I switched to vsginally. Felt a bit weird but was much more reliable. Well if its o day for you I hope you've caught that egg! You could be in your tww now!! 

Hope - I really hope you get some answers soon, ideally your bfp!! The waiting sucks, hopefully you are keeping busy anyway having a good weekend. :dust:

Afm I should ov soon. With my dd I oved on cd20 and that month was the only time I've ever temped so its the only indicator I've got to go on. I'm using opks but I've never had a + so it's hard to know! We are bding every other day anyway and will keep going till well after cd20 to be sure!! I like this bit of the cycle! 

Have lovely weekends ladies. I'm so sorry if I've missed anything or anyone out, I'm still feeling all cloudy and poorly. Xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Oh twinklie my cycle buddy sorry I missed you!! Hope we both ov soon and we can keep each other busy symptom spotting on the tww. Hope you and hubby feeling better today xx


----------



## Twinklie12

Mrs W 11 said:


> Oh twinklie my cycle buddy sorry I missed you!! Hope we both ov soon and we can keep each other busy symptom spotting on the tww. Hope you and hubby feeling better today xx

Ho mrs W! I think I am going to O today. Got a less faint OPK last night and a much darker one today with FMU. DH and I did BD last night, I just have to convince him for tonight too! He is feeling like a piece of meat. Hahaha. How are you doing?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Yep - hubby keeps telling me he isn't a baby making machine. I tell him to shut up and get his pants off :rofl: 

Ooh good luck then hun! I want to go and pee on an opk now hehe!! I think I could ov anytime between now and next weekend really. Ill keep an eye on cm and keep bding!


----------



## Tigermom

How exciting! We are all O right around each other. I am Cd 12, but I am in my window. Should be seeing O Monday (maybe sooner).

@ Twinklie: hahah My dh just expressed his feelings similar to yours. Especially since we tried am and pm yesterday (for fear it was my O) and was our only attempts.

@momwife, I would love to have you stalk me! I need to go through this thread and stalk all of you!! This is the greatest thread. How could I not?

@Mrs W: I do temp orally. I have found that so much can cause fluctuations, and I am not a huge fan. It is pretty frustrating. I will finish off this cycle, and I will see what happens. Might switch it up next for the next one if this one is a bust.

What cd is everyone on? I know we have had a few people enter a new one, and some are closing in on O.:flower: :hugs:

Me: Cd 12


----------



## Twinklie12

Tigermom said:


> How exciting! We are all O right around each other. I am Cd 12, but I am in my window. Should be seeing O Monday (maybe sooner).
> 
> @ Twinklie: hahah My dh just expressed his feelings similar to yours. Especially since we tried am and pm yesterday (for fear it was my O) and was our only attempts.
> 
> @momwife, I would love to have you stalk me! I need to go through this thread and stalk all of you!! This is the greatest thread. How could I not?
> 
> @Mrs W: I do temp orally. I have found that so much can cause fluctuations, and I am not a huge fan. It is pretty frustrating. I will finish off this cycle, and I will see what happens. Might switch it up next for the next one if this one is a bust.
> 
> What cd is everyone on? I know we have had a few people enter a new one, and some are closing in on O.:flower: :hugs:
> 
> Me: Cd 12

 I am on CD16! Late ovulating this month. But feeling good so far about our BDing! I will feel better if I can get DH to tonight. :)


----------



## Twinklie12

Mrs W 11 said:


> Yep - hubby keeps telling me he isn't a baby making machine. I tell him to shut up and get his pants off :rofl:
> 
> Ooh good luck then hun! I want to go and pee on an opk now hehe!! I think I could ov anytime between now and next weekend really. Ill keep an eye on cm and keep bding!

With my late O this month I have peed on a LOT of cheap OPKs this month! But I do better with more information vs. wondering.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Are you getting positive opks today then twinklie? Good luck getting hubby to dtd! X

Tiger I'd recommend trying vaginally, it worked for me x


----------



## Tigermom

Can I just use my current BBT thermometer? Or does it have to be a vaginal thermometer?!?!?

Thanks :flower:


----------



## Twinklie12

Mrs W 11 said:


> Are you getting positive opks today then twinklie? Good luck getting hubby to dtd! X
> 
> Tiger I'd recommend trying vaginally, it worked for me x

I got a definite positive OPK this afternoon and I think some ovulation pain on the right side, and EWCM. seems like all good signs.


----------



## Princesskell

MomWife said:


> Hope, I hope AF did not arrive yet. How is your mom doing doing? I hope she is doing ok. It's never fun visiting your parents in the hospital. Even after they are out of the hospital you still worry. :hugs:
> 
> Tigermom, I am happy that you have a journal now, I am going to be your new stalker now!
> 
> Princesskell, I hope you have fun on your holiday! AT least AF is being kind. FX that next month will be your month.
> 
> It seems like AF is about to stop which I am happy about!! Yay! I think AF will be done tomorrow. So far ever since August I have been having short AF's. I am not complaining since when I was on the pill or before the pill, AF used to last for 7 days which was a headache! I hope AF will always stay at least 4 to 5 days. Today, I will be cleaning up and probably catching up on my shows.

thank you! :happydance:
Glad your af is short. Mine have also shortened which is nice, we will almost be cycle buddies now? Xxx


Mrs W 11 said:


> Hi ladies! Just checking in after being Mia for a few days. Still feeling poorly and really tired, so fed up now and just want to get better.
> 
> Momwife that's good news that af is nearly done and you can start with your bding for this new cycle! :dust:
> 
> Princess sorry to hear af got you. I was sure you were preggo already! Hopefully she doesn't stay long and you can start bding at the end of your holiday. Like tiger says its so much better to know and get on with the next cycle quickly isn't it. Have an amazing holiday!! We will miss you this week, where are you going? Enjoy the sunshine!! X
> 
> Tiger your impromptu hitting on dh first thing this morning made me lol!! Do you temp orally? I found I got too many random dips when I did it that way when ttc my dd so I switched to vsginally. Felt a bit weird but was much more reliable. Well if its o day for you I hope you've caught that egg! You could be in your tww now!!
> 
> Hope - I really hope you get some answers soon, ideally your bfp!! The waiting sucks, hopefully you are keeping busy anyway having a good weekend. :dust:
> 
> Afm I should ov soon. With my dd I oved on cd20 and that month was the only time I've ever temped so its the only indicator I've got to go on. I'm using opks but I've never had a + so it's hard to know! We are bding every other day anyway and will keep going till well after cd20 to be sure!! I like this bit of the cycle!
> 
> Have lovely weekends ladies. I'm so sorry if I've missed anything or anyone out, I'm still feeling all cloudy and poorly. Xx

Sorry you are still not right, I hope it doesn't put a damper on all the bd'ing!
We are in Dubai for the week :happydance: lovely and hot. We have wireless in the room so I can check in now and again! :blush:
Good luck this cycle xxx


Tigermom said:


> How exciting! We are all O right around each other. I am Cd 12, but I am in my window. Should be seeing O Monday (maybe sooner).
> 
> @ Twinklie: hahah My dh just expressed his feelings similar to yours. Especially since we tried am and pm yesterday (for fear it was my O) and was our only attempts.
> 
> @momwife, I would love to have you stalk me! I need to go through this thread and stalk all of you!! This is the greatest thread. How could I not?
> 
> @Mrs W: I do temp orally. I have found that so much can cause fluctuations, and I am not a huge fan. It is pretty frustrating. I will finish off this cycle, and I will see what happens. Might switch it up next for the next one if this one is a bust.
> 
> What cd is everyone on? I know we have had a few people enter a new one, and some are closing in on O.:flower: :hugs:
> 
> Me: Cd 12

 I'm only on cd2 ...boo! :dohh:
Oh well I can get excited about O now. Whatever stage you're at there is always something to think about!
Xxx



Twinklie12 said:


> Mrs W 11 said:
> 
> 
> Are you getting positive opks today then twinklie? Good luck getting hubby to dtd! X
> 
> Tiger I'd recommend trying vaginally, it worked for me x
> 
> I got a definite positive OPK this afternoon and I think some ovulation pain on the right side, and EWCM. seems like all good signs.Click to expand...

Good luck Twinklie...this is the fun time! Xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Tiger yes you can just use the same bbt, I did! 

Twinklie ooh yay defo oving then, exciting!! 

Enjoy Dubai princess I've never been. Bding isn't quite as much fun with no energy but I'm nt giving up on a chance for my bfp ha ha!!


----------



## Twinklie12

Here are all of my OPKs. I am nuts! Haha


----------



## Tigermom

I have never used them, but those look great to me!!!

Get to it!! <3


----------



## Tigermom

Mittelschmertzing like crazy today! Actually has been distracting at points. 

I get them every month because I get ovarian cysts (not PCOS though), so I am usually aware of ovulation for many reasons. I get the cramps, and I can usually tell which side I am ovulating from.

I know they are more annoying now because I am paying attention, but boy could I do without them for a few minutes.

Sitting here with some herbal tea. I would usually use my heating pad, but I am afraid of hard-boiling this egg :haha:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Lovely progression twinklie! Do you poas twice a day or just once? 

Ouch tiger poor you :-( I'm sure a warm hot water bottle would be fine and help you feel more comfortable. 

Hurry up ovulation!!! We dtd last night and this morning so around the next couple of days would be good timing!!!


----------



## Tigermom

Mrs W 11 said:


> Lovely progression twinklie! Do you poas twice a day or just once?
> 
> Ouch tiger poor you :-( I'm sure a warm hot water bottle would be fine and help you feel more comfortable.
> 
> Hurry up ovulation!!! We dtd last night and this morning so around the next couple of days would be good timing!!!

How exciting!!! 

I think you are in the clear. It sounds like you covered the days pretty well. Any more bd'ing? Or are you and dh feeling good for this cycle to wrap it up?

My husband is pooped. We have officially knocked three out of the park in the last two days. (not heard of since we were wee little newly weds haha) We bd am/pm for Friday (the first low day) and once last night. My temp shot up this morning. I wouldn't have felt it was the end to my follicular phase had it not been so distinctive, but I will give it tomorrow's temp to confirm. If tomorrow is low again, we are going to dtd one more time, but the poor guy needs to rest :winkwink:.

If two days ago would have been the only low day and yesterday was the beginning of luteal phase/TWW, I would have been so bummed. It would have meant a very short cycle, very poorly timed bd'ing on one day, and a very sad egg. Now I am happy. This would be right in my normal cycle lengths. And I think we timed bd'ing well?!?!?

I'm just not used to this range of numbers for my cycle. Before my son was born, I was so spot on 28 days that I knew it would begin on Thursdays EVERY TIME :thumbup:. It was wonderful. Now I know it is 25-27, but usually 26, and my luteal phase has been 12 days *every time *that I have charted. Hopefully that is the same for this, but I know that is a pretty short time for the egg to make its choice.

If tomorrow's temp stays up, we are done bd'ing. Now what:shrug:? I guess we will find out if I am in the TWW!!! Scary, exciting, and I'm totally in denial :nope:. 

Still on :cloud9: that I get to be here with you lovely ladies sharing in one of the most exciting time frames of our lives! Thank you for including me *accepting my Oscar again :hi: *, but I cannot express how grateful I am to have you lovely bunch of ladies to share with.

Ok, I'm done. I promise :cry::blush::flower:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Tigermom said:


> Mrs W 11 said:
> 
> 
> Lovely progression twinklie! Do you poas twice a day or just once?
> 
> Ouch tiger poor you :-( I'm sure a warm hot water bottle would be fine and help you feel more comfortable.
> 
> Hurry up ovulation!!! We dtd last night and this morning so around the next couple of days would be good timing!!!
> 
> How exciting!!!
> 
> I think you are in the clear. It sounds like you covered the days pretty well. Any more bd'ing? Or are you and dh feeling good for this cycle to wrap it up?
> 
> My husband is pooped. We have officially knocked three out of the park in the last two days. (not heard of since we were wee little newly weds haha) We bd am/pm for Friday (the first low day) and once last night. My temp shot up this morning. I wouldn't have felt it was the end to my follicular phase had it not been so distinctive, but I will give it tomorrow's temp to confirm. If tomorrow is low again, we are going to dtd one more time, but the poor guy needs to rest :winkwink:.
> 
> If two days ago would have been the only low day and yesterday was the beginning of luteal phase/TWW, I would have been so bummed. It would have meant a very short cycle, very poorly timed bd'ing on one day, and a very sad egg. Now I am happy. This would be right in my normal cycle lengths. And I think we timed bd'ing well?!?!?
> 
> I'm just not used to this range of numbers for my cycle. Before my son was born, I was so spot on 28 days that I knew it would begin on Thursdays EVERY TIME :thumbup:. It was wonderful. Now I know it is 25-27, but usually 26, and my luteal phase has been 12 days *every time *that I have charted. Hopefully that is the same for this, but I know that is a pretty short time for the egg to make its choice.
> 
> If tomorrow's temp stays up, we are done bd'ing. Now what:shrug:? I guess we will find out if I am in the TWW!!! Scary, exciting, and I'm totally in denial :nope:.
> 
> Still on :cloud9: that I get to be here with you lovely ladies sharing in one of the most exciting time frames of our lives! Thank you for including me *accepting my Oscar again :hi: *, but I cannot express how grateful I am to have you lovely bunch of ladies to share with.
> 
> Ok, I'm done. I promise :cry::blush::flower:Click to expand...

Awww tiger you are lovely! I'm quite new to this group too but I'm glad you joined us all:flower:

Def not wrapping up our bding just yet as the only time I temped (the month I got preg with my dd) I didn't ov until cd20!! I've got ewcm at the moment but totally negative opks.... So I think a few more days! We started going every other day last weekend and will keep going till next weekend! We are not usually ones for dtd this often and hubby is probably knackered but he wants another baby so he's up for the challenge!! 

Ooh that's good news then if your temp is up tomorrow sounds like you've definitely ovulated and timed your bding very well!! Now to keep fingers and toes crossed for a bfp in 2 weeks! Hopefully I won't be too far behind you in the tww. I'm not temping so I won't know for sure I've oved unless I do get a pos opk, ill just guess!! 

Hope you are having a great weekend, what are you up to? I haven't left the house since Friday! I'm recovering from a horrible flu virus and been chilling, sleeping lots, got baths and loads of food!! Dd is just napping, hubby is cooking a roast and gone out to buy the Sunday papers and a Bottle of red for later. Feeling very relaxed! I have work tomorrow though so early night tonight. Xx


----------



## Tigermom

I'm really excited for you!!!

Bummer about the flu, but hopefully a nice weekend of recovery will kick it all out! 

I'm currently sipping my morning coffee:coffee:. Tomorrow will be my first day of just tea in the morning. Not ready to get rid of coffee haha

We actually have about 30 people coming over in an hour, as they do every 2 weeks, and that means cleaning our extremely large open-spaced house from top to bottom yesterday. Totally exhausted. It is a church-like gathering, so you'd think they were all just lovely people, but many of them are post-menopausal women that are very rude. To top that off, I guarantee that at least 2 of them will ask us when we are going to have another child. Since there are now 4 people in the church who are pregnant or recently gave birth... :dohh:

Ready for the day to be over hahah

Recover quickly!!! <3


----------



## Princesskell

Mrs W 11 said:


> Tiger yes you can just use the same bbt, I did!
> 
> Twinklie ooh yay defo oving then, exciting!!
> 
> Enjoy Dubai princess I've never been. Bding isn't quite as much fun with no energy but I'm nt giving up on a chance for my bfp ha ha!!

It is gorgeous here...hot, hot, hot!
Never give up!



Twinklie12 said:


> Here are all of my OPKs. I am nuts! Haha
> 
> View attachment 690133

that IS nuts! :rofl:



Tigermom said:


> Mittelschmertzing like crazy today! Actually has been distracting at points.
> 
> I get them every month because I get ovarian cysts (not PCOS though), so I am usually aware of ovulation for many reasons. I get the cramps, and I can usually tell which side I am ovulating from.
> 
> I know they are more annoying now because I am paying attention, but boy could I do without them for a few minutes.
> 
> Sitting here with some herbal tea. I would usually use my heating pad, but I am afraid of hard-boiling this egg :haha:

what is Mittelschmertzing? I hope the herbal tea can help! :thumbup:


Mrs W 11 said:


> Lovely progression twinklie! Do you poas twice a day or just once?
> 
> Ouch tiger poor you :-( I'm sure a warm hot water bottle would be fine and help you feel more comfortable.
> 
> Hurry up ovulation!!! We dtd last night and this morning so around the next couple of days would be good timing!!!

 come on O!! Keep going mrsw nearly there!



Tigermom said:


> Mrs W 11 said:
> 
> 
> Lovely progression twinklie! Do you poas twice a day or just once?
> 
> Ouch tiger poor you :-( I'm sure a warm hot water bottle would be fine and help you feel more comfortable.
> 
> Hurry up ovulation!!! We dtd last night and this morning so around the next couple of days would be good timing!!!
> 
> How exciting!!!
> 
> I think you are in the clear. It sounds like you covered the days pretty well. Any more bd'ing? Or are you and dh feeling good for this cycle to wrap it up?
> 
> My husband is pooped. We have officially knocked three out of the park in the last two days. (not heard of since we were wee little newly weds haha) We bd am/pm for Friday (the first low day) and once last night. My temp shot up this morning. I wouldn't have felt it was the end to my follicular phase had it not been so distinctive, but I will give it tomorrow's temp to confirm. If tomorrow is low again, we are going to dtd one more time, but the poor guy needs to rest :winkwink:.
> 
> If two days ago would have been the only low day and yesterday was the beginning of luteal phase/TWW, I would have been so bummed. It would have meant a very short cycle, very poorly timed bd'ing on one day, and a very sad egg. Now I am happy. This would be right in my normal cycle lengths. And I think we timed bd'ing well?!?!?
> 
> I'm just not used to this range of numbers for my cycle. Before my son was born, I was so spot on 28 days that I knew it would begin on Thursdays EVERY TIME :thumbup:. It was wonderful. Now I know it is 25-27, but usually 26, and my luteal phase has been 12 days *every time *that I have charted. Hopefully that is the same for this, but I know that is a pretty short time for the egg to make its choice.
> 
> If tomorrow's temp stays up, we are done bd'ing. Now what:shrug:? I guess we will find out if I am in the TWW!!! Scary, exciting, and I'm totally in denial :nope:.
> 
> Still on :cloud9: that I get to be here with you lovely ladies sharing in one of the most exciting time frames of our lives! Thank you for including me *accepting my Oscar again :hi: *, but I cannot express how grateful I am to have you lovely bunch of ladies to share with.
> 
> Ok, I'm done. I promise :cry::blush::flower:Click to expand...

 lovely to 'meet' you too!
It is an exciting time. I am always a really positive person and like to keep my journal a positive place so let's keep this thread a happy one, even if things don't go our way at first we will try keep each other excited! :hugs:
What is a 'normal' luteal phase? Fxd for good temps tomorrow!:happydance:



Mrs W 11 said:


> Tigermom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs W 11 said:
> 
> 
> Lovely progression twinklie! Do you poas twice a day or just once?
> 
> Ouch tiger poor you :-( I'm sure a warm hot water bottle would be fine and help you feel more comfortable.
> 
> Hurry up ovulation!!! We dtd last night and this morning so around the next couple of days would be good timing!!!
> 
> How exciting!!!
> 
> I think you are in the clear. It sounds like you covered the days pretty well. Any more bd'ing? Or are you and dh feeling good for this cycle to wrap it up?
> 
> My husband is pooped. We have officially knocked three out of the park in the last two days. (not heard of since we were wee little newly weds haha) We bd am/pm for Friday (the first low day) and once last night. My temp shot up this morning. I wouldn't have felt it was the end to my follicular phase had it not been so distinctive, but I will give it tomorrow's temp to confirm. If tomorrow is low again, we are going to dtd one more time, but the poor guy needs to rest :winkwink:.
> 
> If two days ago would have been the only low day and yesterday was the beginning of luteal phase/TWW, I would have been so bummed. It would have meant a very short cycle, very poorly timed bd'ing on one day, and a very sad egg. Now I am happy. This would be right in my normal cycle lengths. And I think we timed bd'ing well?!?!?
> 
> I'm just not used to this range of numbers for my cycle. Before my son was born, I was so spot on 28 days that I knew it would begin on Thursdays EVERY TIME :thumbup:. It was wonderful. Now I know it is 25-27, but usually 26, and my luteal phase has been 12 days *every time *that I have charted. Hopefully that is the same for this, but I know that is a pretty short time for the egg to make its choice.
> 
> If tomorrow's temp stays up, we are done bd'ing. Now what:shrug:? I guess we will find out if I am in the TWW!!! Scary, exciting, and I'm totally in denial :nope:.
> 
> Still on :cloud9: that I get to be here with you lovely ladies sharing in one of the most exciting time frames of our lives! Thank you for including me *accepting my Oscar again :hi: *, but I cannot express how grateful I am to have you lovely bunch of ladies to share with.
> 
> Ok, I'm done. I promise :cry::blush::flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Awww tiger you are lovely! I'm quite new to this group too but I'm glad you joined us all:flower:
> 
> Def not wrapping up our bding just yet as the only time I temped (the month I got preg with my dd) I didn't ov until cd20!! I've got ewcm at the moment but totally negative opks.... So I think a few more days! We started going every other day last weekend and will keep going till next weekend! We are not usually ones for dtd this often and hubby is probably knackered but he wants another baby so he's up for the challenge!!
> 
> Ooh that's good news then if your temp is up tomorrow sounds like you've definitely ovulated and timed your bding very well!! Now to keep fingers and toes crossed for a bfp in 2 weeks! Hopefully I won't be too far behind you in the tww. I'm not temping so I won't know for sure I've oved unless I do get a pos opk, ill just guess!!
> 
> Hope you are having a great weekend, what are you up to? I haven't left the house since Friday! I'm recovering from a horrible flu virus and been chilling, sleeping lots, got baths and loads of food!! Dd is just napping, hubby is cooking a roast and gone out to buy the Sunday papers and a Bottle of red for later. Feeling very relaxed! I have work tomorrow though so early night tonight. XxClick to expand...

 all sounds very exciting! What cd are you on now? 
Hope you are properly better soon :kiss:



Tigermom said:


> I'm really excited for you!!!
> 
> Bummer about the flu, but hopefully a nice weekend of recovery will kick it all out!
> 
> I'm currently sipping my morning coffee:coffee:. Tomorrow will be my first day of just tea in the morning. Not ready to get rid of coffee haha
> 
> We actually have about 30 people coming over in an hour, as they do every 2 weeks, and that means cleaning our extremely large open-spaced house from top to bottom yesterday. Totally exhausted. It is a church-like gathering, so you'd think they were all just lovely people, but many of them are post-menopausal women that are very rude. To top that off, I guarantee that at least 2 of them will ask us when we are going to have another child. Since there are now 4 people in the church who are pregnant or recently gave birth... :dohh:
> 
> Ready for the day to be over hahah
> 
> Recover quickly!!! <3

Hope your gathering is over quick!! After being on bnb I have quit asking people about babies! It is such an innocent question but now I understand so many things can be going on!


So today is our 3 year wedding anniversary and we are spending it here in Dubai surrounded by family. It is gorgeous! :cloud9:
It could only have been made better by a secret bfp or no af so I could fully celebrate with dh :winkwink: but she will be gone soon I hope.
I'm on cd3, with 2 weeks to go to O now xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Aww happy wedding anniversary princess!! Hope you have a wonderful celebration and are enjoying your holiday. 

I agree lets keep this thread positive and if anyone feels down we can cheer each other up and keep smiling to our bfps  

I'm on cd16 now hun so I reckon ill ov anytime between now and next wkend!! It's only my first cycle ttc though so I feel greedy hoping ill get a bfp!! Ha ha.

I hope your big church gathering went well tiger? Your house sounds lovely.


----------



## Twinklie12

I do love this thread, very positive!

Mrs W are cycles are so close! I think I will O today. Another OPK this AM very dark. Temp jumped this morning but NOT to cover line which is interesting/weird for me. Just an odd cycle for me. No BD last night as hubs stayed up to watch the World Series and I was out like a light. Hoping for this afternoon or tonight. 

I tend to POAS for OPKs right before my usual O day twice a day until I see less faint positives, then I even do three times sometimes. Ido to want to miss my surge since my DH doesn't like the pressure, I like to know when I need to pressure him anyway.


----------



## Twinklie12

Happy anniversary princess! Dubai sounds amazing!


----------



## Tigermom

Princess: Happy Anniversary! What a fun way to celebrate it. A normal luteal phase is anywhere from 10-16 days, I believe. Each person can vary from one person to another, but each person's should be roughly the same for each cycle. Mittelschmerz (German for "middle pain") is the term for ovulation pain. Only a small amount of women feel it, and it is usually mostly on the side of ovulation. It can range from a little "gurgling" to severe discomfort. I'm happily in the middle :)

Twinklie: I bet he likes the pressure, secretly :winkwink: :haha:

Mrs W: Thank you. It is a very lovely house, but there's so much space to clean haha. We are a multigenerational household, so we have shared work, but the in-laws are gone now, so we do all the cleaning!

Quote of the day: Most people have never learned that one of the main aims in life is to enjoy it. -Samuel Butler

:kiss:


----------



## hopettc3

Hello ladies!!! I'm sorry I haven't checked in for a few days. I just got a little frustrated and had to take a break to calm myself down. I've realized that my body got all prepared to ovulate and then didn't. I should have known since my cycles are so irregular. I used OPKs and had the whole mittelschmerz thing and ewcm, but I've read that your body can get all ready and then change its mind at the last minute.:cry:
Just to clarify, I still have no AF!! I haven't done a pregnancy test since Friday. I've decided to just test once a week every Friday. Lucky for me, DH and I have kept BDing every other day or every day. I haven't even been pushing it. DH has just been all over me lately! :happydance: I don't know if its because he knows we're trying now or just because, but its all goood!! We've only missed the 4 days I was visiting my mom. She is doing well by the way. Thanks for asking! She just has 40% heart function right now so she can't do anything strenuous. Hopefully, it will get better. 

Happy Anniversary Princess!!! What I've seen in pics of Dubai, it is beautiful!! 
I'm glad to see everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Tigermom

hopettc3 said:


> Hello ladies!!! I'm sorry I haven't checked in for a few days. I just got a little frustrated and had to take a break to calm myself down. I've realized that my body got all prepared to ovulate and then didn't. I should have known since my cycles are so irregular. I used OPKs and had the whole mittelschmerz thing and ewcm, but I've read that your body can get all ready and then change its mind at the last minute.:cry:
> Just to clarify, I still have no AF!! I haven't done a pregnancy test since Friday. I've decided to just test once a week every Friday. Lucky for me, DH and I have kept BDing every other day or every day. I haven't even been pushing it. DH has just been all over me lately! :happydance: I don't know if its because he knows we're trying now or just because, but its all goood!! We've only missed the 4 days I was visiting my mom. She is doing well by the way. Thanks for asking! She just has 40% heart function right now so she can't do anything strenuous. Hopefully, it will get better.
> 
> Happy Anniversary Princess!!! What I've seen in pics of Dubai, it is beautiful!!
> I'm glad to see everyone else is doing well!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

With so much going on, it is ok to need a break. I am glad you are back though! Glad you mom is on the mend too! Keep us posted on anything new on you and your mom:flower:


----------



## Princesskell

Thank you everyone!
Thanks for the info Tiger :thumbup: So how many people live in your house right now? It sounds great!

Good idea to take a breather Hope. Sorry things a frustrating. I hope things become clearer for you soon, but yes the best thing is to keep as calm and happy as you can, keep bd'ing and leave everything in God's hands or fate, whichever you believe in more! Xxx


----------



## Twinklie12

hopettc3 said:


> Hello ladies!!! I'm sorry I haven't checked in for a few days. I just got a little frustrated and had to take a break to calm myself down. I've realized that my body got all prepared to ovulate and then didn't. I should have known since my cycles are so irregular. I used OPKs and had the whole mittelschmerz thing and ewcm, but I've read that your body can get all ready and then change its mind at the last minute.:cry:
> Just to clarify, I still have no AF!! I haven't done a pregnancy test since Friday. I've decided to just test once a week every Friday. Lucky for me, DH and I have kept BDing every other day or every day. I haven't even been pushing it. DH has just been all over me lately! :happydance: I don't know if its because he knows we're trying now or just because, but its all goood!! We've only missed the 4 days I was visiting my mom. She is doing well by the way. Thanks for asking! She just has 40% heart function right now so she can't do anything strenuous. Hopefully, it will get better.
> 
> Happy Anniversary Princess!!! What I've seen in pics of Dubai, it is beautiful!!
> I'm glad to see everyone else is doing well!


Hope - how smart of you to just take a break when your mind/body needs it. It's all connected so you have to just listen to what everything is telling you. I't so easy for us to become obsessed and feel a sense of urgency. Enjoy your DH being very into the BD-ing! haha. :)

I am still waiting on my O... I wonder if I will be like you, all the symptoms and no O. This is like 4 days later than my latest ever O. I had all of the symptoms and positive OPKs. If I don't O today I will be completely confused.

So sorry to hear about your mom, I will say a little prayer for her and your family. Stay strong and know we are thinking of you!


----------



## Tigermom

Princesskell said:


> Thank you everyone!
> Thanks for the info Tiger :thumbup: So how many people live in your house right now? It sounds great!
> 
> Good idea to take a breather Hope. Sorry things a frustrating. I hope things become clearer for you soon, but yes the best thing is to keep as calm and happy as you can, keep bd'ing and leave everything in God's hands or fate, whichever you believe in more! Xxx

It's my husband, myself, our son, and my MIL and FIL. It's only five, but sometimes it feels like much more. We haven't always got along, but we are working on that. It takes many women years of therapy to realize that one of the biggest factors in conflicts with their MIL is that... BUM BUM BUUUUUUMM!!!... We are exactly alike. I didn't have to go to therapy to learn this. There are some differences (I think because of our age gap) that definitely define us, but the similarities are terrible. haha :haha:

I wanted to ask this lovely thread a question. 

Since my dh and I have started trying, I have been fighting something in the back of my head, and I don't think it will be good for conception. My friend has been TTC for a year, and she is in our church circle as well, so she has been bombarded with all of these new pregnancy announcements. She knows we are TTC as well, but two days ago, she just told me that she wanted to cry with the newest announcement. 

She got upset with that person (on the inside) and is tired of pretending to smile at each one. :( I am nervous about conceiving before her, but her and her hubby are both struggling with pretty severe fertility problems. To top it off, they are not really taking care of those changes in their bodies at all. I'd love to treat them because I know that they are not wanting to do IVF or anything else along those lines, but they live too far away to come in for treatment (I've offered). 

If I do get a :bfp:, what should I do? Do I wait a few months to tell her? Do I tell her and also tell her that she doesn't need to pretend to be happy because I understand that it is frustrating to look around at everyone else getting pregnant? What to do?

It isn't making me sad or anything, but it is just enough of a thought in my head that I am worried it will subconsciously prevent a pregnancy in myself. Cheesy and totally weird, I know. I just want to make sure that from the start of conception, I am surrounding myself with only positive things, if I can help it.

What is everyone up to? Hope you are all having a wonderful day!!!:kiss:


----------



## Twinklie12

Tigermom said:


> Princesskell said:
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone!
> Thanks for the info Tiger :thumbup: So how many people live in your house right now? It sounds great!
> 
> Good idea to take a breather Hope. Sorry things a frustrating. I hope things become clearer for you soon, but yes the best thing is to keep as calm and happy as you can, keep bd'ing and leave everything in God's hands or fate, whichever you believe in more! Xxx
> 
> It's my husband, myself, our son, and my MIL and FIL. It's only five, but sometimes it feels like much more. We haven't always got along, but we are working on that. It takes many women years of therapy to realize that one of the biggest factors in conflicts with their MIL is that... BUM BUM BUUUUUUMM!!!... We are exactly alike. I didn't have to go to therapy to learn this. There are some differences (I think because of our age gap) that definitely define us, but the similarities are terrible. haha :haha:
> 
> I wanted to ask this lovely thread a question.
> 
> Since my dh and I have started trying, I have been fighting something in the back of my head, and I don't think it will be good for conception. My friend has been TTC for a year, and she is in our church circle as well, so she has been bombarded with all of these new pregnancy announcements. She knows we are TTC as well, but two days ago, she just told me that she wanted to cry with the newest announcement.
> 
> She got upset with that person (on the inside) and is tired of pretending to smile at each one. :( I am nervous about conceiving before her, but her and her hubby are both struggling with pretty severe fertility problems. To top it off, they are not really taking care of those changes in their bodies at all. I'd love to treat them because I know that they are not wanting to do IVF or anything else along those lines, but they live too far away to come in for treatment (I've offered).
> 
> If I do get a :bfp:, what should I do? Do I wait a few months to tell her? Do I tell her and also tell her that she doesn't need to pretend to be happy because I understand that it is frustrating to look around at everyone else getting pregnant? What to do?
> 
> It isn't making me sad or anything, but it is just enough of a thought in my head that I am worried it will subconsciously prevent a pregnancy in myself. Cheesy and totally weird, I know. I just want to make sure that from the start of conception, I am surrounding myself with only positive things, if I can help it.
> 
> What is everyone up to? Hope you are all having a wonderful day!!!:kiss:Click to expand...


Living with the in laws... god bless you tiger! haha. Similarities do tend to cause the msot conflicts, funny how that works huh?

As to your little dilemma, I would say wait a few weeks after you know at least, and then tell her and do just as you said, let her know that you understand this is probably upsetting to her and you feel for her, and don't need her to put on a happy face, it's ok if she is upset. Just be sure you also tell some friends that can truly celebrate with you so that you can stay upbeat!


----------



## Twinklie12

So here is a little update on me... the waiting for ovulation saga! And usually my cycles are like clockwork... hmph. 

I am on CD 18, still no O. I usually O between CD 12 and 15. I did have a chemical/early MC last cycle, which might be messing with my cycle this time around. 

I got EWCM CD13 - 16. Maybe EWCM on CD 17 as well, was busy going to a football game with DH and friends and didn't get a chance to really check. I got poisitve OPKs CD 15 (pm) through morning of CD 17 (yesterday AM). My temps shot up a bit on CD 17, but NOT to cover line, and another slight increase in temp this morning, CD18. Perhaps I will O today??? The wait is killing me... mostly I worry we will be so tired and won't BD on the optimum day. I hate to have regret about not BD-ing, but we are starting to feel worn out! haha


----------



## Tigermom

I'm sorry! That must be tough. At least you and the hubby are making the most of these uncertain times. You are staying positive, bd'ing lots, and seem to really be staying happy. Good for you! :hugs:

Thank you for the advice. I think I will try it. Her af is due next week, she said, so I am hoping it doesn't show its face and it's all a non-issue. I am always sending her positive thoughts and :dust:


----------



## Twinklie12

Tigermom said:


> I'm sorry! That must be tough. At least you and the hubby are making the most of these uncertain times. You are staying positive, bd'ing lots, and seem to really be staying happy. Good for you! :hugs:
> 
> Thank you for the advice. I think I will try it. Her af is due next week, she said, so I am hoping it doesn't show its face and it's all a non-issue. I am always sending her positive thoughts and :dust:

Thanks Tiger. We will see what tomorrow's temp brings! For now I should just try not to think about it, but that seems impossible. For once I SO look forward to being in the TWW!


----------



## hopettc3

Hello everyone!! I think I'm starting to get another LH surge. Not sure, but I've had SHOW since last night and ewcm. I also felt some mittelschmerzy stuff today on my right side (it was on the left when I had the last surge). I'm just keeping up the BD and checking opk. Not getting a fully positive opk yet, but it seems to be darker than yesterday. Who knows, but we're just going to keep BDing and testing once a week! Keeping up hope and trying to stay calm.:thumbup:

Tigermom, I can't believe you live with your in-laws! :saywhat: You are a strong lady! I don't think I would last a day! Also, I agree with Twinklie that you should tell your friend when you get pregnant and make sure she knows that its ok if she's not totally happy for you.

Twinklie, it sounds like you'll be Oing very soon! I hope you get confirmation tomorrow! 

I hope everyone else is doing well!!


----------



## Jokerette

I got my :bfp: today at 9dpo!!!
 



Attached Files:







9dpo.jpg
File size: 7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Twinklie12

Yay Jokerette!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Twinklie12

So you can see in my chart, my temp finally jumped! FF says I ovulated on CD 16. To me it looks like I ovulated on CD 18. Either way we BD-ed well so I am just so happy to be in the TWW !


----------



## Princesskell

Tiger I agree with Twinklie. When you get your bfp, I would be really honest with her. She will be pleased for YOU but sad again for HERSELF but that cannot stop you feeling joy? I hope she has her own happy announcement very soon. Have you helped a lot of people with fertility issues?

Twinklie...yey for o...finally! And I'm so glad either way there is no regrets about bd'ing! Right TWW for you too now!

Hope keep going! Bet youre shattered this cycle!!


----------



## Princesskell

Jokerette said:


> I got my :bfp: today at 9dpo!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Wooooooohhhoooooooo!
First bfp on the Conkers thread...I knew it would be a lucky one and I bet this is the start of many!

Congratulations Jokerette...how do you feel?? Have you told dh? Have you worked out a edd yet? Questions questions!!

I will go update the front page with the start of the bfp's and edd's. Will you be finding out the gender Jokerette? And let us know your scan dates when you have them then we can all keep up! Woohoo!
Happy bfp and a h&h pregnancy for you xxxxxx


----------



## Twinklie12

hopettc3 said:


> Hello everyone!! I think I'm starting to get another LH surge. Not sure, but I've had SHOW since last night and ewcm. I also felt some mittelschmerzy stuff today on my right side (it was on the left when I had the last surge). I'm just keeping up the BD and checking opk. Not getting a fully positive opk yet, but it seems to be darker than yesterday. Who knows, but we're just going to keep BDing and testing once a week! Keeping up hope and trying to stay calm.:thumbup:
> 
> Tigermom, I can't believe you live with your in-laws! :saywhat: You are a strong lady! I don't think I would last a day! Also, I agree with Twinklie that you should tell your friend when you get pregnant and make sure she knows that its ok if she's not totally happy for you.
> 
> Twinklie, it sounds like you'll be Oing very soon! I hope you get confirmation tomorrow!
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing well!!

Hope, it sounds like O is coming to me! I hope so. Nice work keeping up with the BD-ing. FX!!!! :dust:


----------



## Jokerette

Twinklie12 said:


> So you can see in my chart, my temp finally jumped! FF says I ovulated on CD 16. To me it looks like I ovulated on CD 18. Either way we BD-ed well so I am just so happy to be in the TWW !

I almost think you ovulated CD18... maybe FF will change cross hairs as time goes on. Either way you definitely ovulated and you covered your bases BDing as well. FX :dust:



Princesskell said:


> Jokerette said:
> 
> 
> I got my :bfp: today at 9dpo!!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> Wooooooohhhoooooooo!
> First bfp on the Conkers thread...I knew it would be a lucky one and I bet this is the start of many!
> 
> Congratulations Jokerette...how do you feel?? Have you told dh? Have you worked out a edd yet? Questions questions!!
> 
> I will go update the front page with the start of the bfp's and edd's. Will you be finding out the gender Jokerette? And let us know your scan dates when you have them then we can all keep up! Woohoo!
> Happy bfp and a h&h pregnancy for you xxxxxxClick to expand...

I feel so happy and giddy and excited! I cant wait to test again tomorrow!!
I told DH... i had DS#1 walk in and wake him up wearing a "Big Brother" tshirt! He was so happy! He hugged us both so tight! Then he asked DS1 if he wanted to be a big brother and DS said "no", LOL! 

Yes, we will find out the gender. Last time we did a pinkorblue blood test at like 9 weeks so i will probbaly do that again! I wanted to be surprised, but DH, wants to know, so i might as well find out nice and early :) I have no preference of pink or blue, so i will be thrilled either way! 

My EDD is July 13, 2014! :)

Good luck to all you ladies! this is LUCKY THREAD!


----------



## Twinklie12

Princesskell said:


> Tiger I agree with Twinklie. When you get your bfp, I would be really honest with her. She will be pleased for YOU but sad again for HERSELF but that cannot stop you feeling joy? I hope she has her own happy announcement very soon. Have you helped a lot of people with fertility issues?
> 
> Twinklie...yey for o...finally! And I'm so glad either way there is no regrets about bd'ing! Right TWW for you too now!
> 
> Hope keep going! Bet youre shattered this cycle!!

Thanks princess!! 

Which day do you all think was actually my O, CD16 or CD18? I suppose a few more temps and FF might move my O date. This is the first time I don't really know what dpo I am, usually I can tell so easily. This will make deciding when to test so much harder....


----------



## Tigermom

Jokerette said:


> I got my :bfp: today at 9dpo!!!

I am crying like a baby right now (at work!! haha)! Congrats!!!! Congrats!!! Tell us everything: feelings, emotions, changes in your body, everything! :) :hugs: Congrats, hun!!! How wonderful!



hopettc3 said:


> Hello everyone!! I think I'm starting to get another LH surge. Not sure, but I've had SHOW since last night and ewcm. I also felt some mittelschmerzy stuff today on my right side (it was on the left when I had the last surge). I'm just keeping up the BD and checking opk. Not getting a fully positive opk yet, but it seems to be darker than yesterday. Who knows, but we're just going to keep BDing and testing once a week! Keeping up hope and trying to stay calm.:thumbup:
> 
> Tigermom, I can't believe you live with your in-laws! :saywhat: You are a strong lady! I don't think I would last a day! Also, I agree with Twinklie that you should tell your friend when you get pregnant and make sure she knows that its ok if she's not totally happy for you.
> 
> Twinklie, it sounds like you'll be Oing very soon! I hope you get confirmation tomorrow!
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing well!!

Thank you and thank you. It was a horribly rocky start, but things get better and better each moment. Our biggest problem is our similarity, and (as I said before) the differences are VERY different. She is very manipulative. I've quoted her saying to her son "you are making my heart so cold." :roll: I wish I were kidding! haha Having said all of that, I think she is working on things, and we are building our relationship.

Yay for the surge!!! Yay for lots of bd'ing!!! Keep us posted :)



Twinklie12 said:


> So you can see in my chart, my temp finally jumped! FF says I ovulated on CD 16. To me it looks like I ovulated on CD 18. Either way we BD-ed well so I am just so happy to be in the TWW !

It even looks like we are both 3dpo (according to FF). I agree that it looks more like CD 18, but FF probably also based it off of your fertile signs?!?!? I'm still new to that site, so I am not 100% sure how they calculate the crosshairs. Either way, Happy TWW!!! :happydance:



Princesskell said:


> Tiger I agree with Twinklie. When you get your bfp, I would be really honest with her. She will be pleased for YOU but sad again for HERSELF but that cannot stop you feeling joy? I hope she has her own happy announcement very soon. Have you helped a lot of people with fertility issues?
> 
> Twinklie...yey for o...finally! And I'm so glad either way there is no regrets about bd'ing! Right TWW for you too now!
> 
> Hope keep going! Bet youre shattered this cycle!!

Thank you! I think I will just do that. I will acknowledge that she doesn't have to put on any face for me. Just feel what she feels, but I wanted to let her know. She is a lovely person, so she wouldn't bring me down with it, but I would just hate to hurt her! Thank you, everyone for all the wonderful input!!! :flower:

Jokerette, please keep us posted on everything!!

A lucky threat, indeed!!

:dust: for all :hugs:


----------



## Jokerette

Twinklie, what happens if you go ahead in FF and add in high temps for tomorrow and the next day?


----------



## Twinklie12

Jokerette said:


> Twinklie, what happens if you go ahead in FF and add in high temps for tomorrow and the next day?

Even if I add in high temps for the next 2 days and EWCM for CD 17 and CD18, it still shows O as CD 16. So I guess maybe that is it? Just so unlike me to not have my temp jump above coverline after O.


----------



## MomWife

Jokerette said:


> I got my :bfp: today at 9dpo!!!

Congrats!!!! I am soo happy for you! I hope you have a healthy and happy pregnancy!!:hugs::flower::baby::baby::hugs:


----------



## MomWife

Hi ladies! I am on CD7. AF finally stopped. I had a rough day yesterday. My daughters school called me to tell me that my youngest daughter was crying since her ear was hurting.:cry: DH and I took her to the urgent care, and they was about to turn us away since they said they have too many people. I was getting angry and then the lady called us back to just check her temp. Her temp was 101, and they gave us a prescription for her ear infection. I couldn't believe that they was going to send us away. My daughter had a field trip today to go to a nature center but I just told her teacher what was going on. It is very cold out, and the kids will be walking around outside for at least 4 hours. It will be a lot of kids in class will be sniffling, and coughing tomorrow in school. The good news is that my daughter is doing better.

How is everybody doing today??:hugs:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hey everyone!!

Momwife, that's awful I can't believe they would send a child away when you have taken her in because she is in pain?! I'm glad she got her medicine and hopefully she starts to feel better soon. Hugs to you, it's so stressful when they are ill isn't it. Good luck this cycle, glad the watch has gone!! 

Twinklie I'm not that great with ff either. It's good news that you have ov-ed either way though and that you covered bding so much! Hopefully you have done enough and your bfp will be soon!! Eeekkk!! 

Jokerette woo hoooo!! Congrats hun, that's brilliant news! Tell us all! Make sure you send us some of that baby dust and make this a lucky lucky thread. 

Tiger I find most people, even if they are upset inside, do find it best that you are upfront and honest about being pregnant. My step sister has been ttc for 6 years and has fertility issues so when I got pregnant last time, even though it was hard I called her (we live several hours apart) and told her so she heard it from me first. She was grateful I'd told her before she heard it from other family and was happy for me. So hopefully your friend will respect your honesty when the time comes. 

Princess are you having a lovely time?

I got a faint pos on an opk last night and this morning so I guess I'm going to ov maybe tomorrow? I don't know how long they take to go positive or as dark as the control line but hopefully it will be soon!! We've dtd every other day for most of the cycle now haha and dtd last night so not sure if to do it again tonight or wait till tomorrow night. Don't want to miss it!!


----------



## Jokerette

I'm holding my pee to hopefully take another test tonight! i better see another line!!!! FX


Twinklie, interesting... FF bass it off of 100000's of charts and compares the data. thouhg they are wrong sometimes! either way you BD'd the same days and youre covered. Hey, now youre 3dpo, even better! :)


----------



## hopettc3

Congrats Jokerette!! I'm so happy to finally see a BFP in our group!! I hope its the beginning of many. I would love to hear your symptoms!! Even though we all try not to symptom spot, we still do.


----------



## hopettc3

Twinklie, I'm no expert on ff so I don't know how they decide when you ovulate. I would say just go with what they think it is and see how it goes. You're only 2 days from where you think it could be so you could always just wait the two days before you test...:haha:...or just wait as long as you can to test. 

Momwife, glad to see you're on your way to ovulate. I can't believe the emergency would even think about turning away a child. That's just ridiculous, but at least she's doing better now. 

Mrs W, I hope you got your positive opk today!! Yay for BDing!! Even if you do it every other day, you're still in the ov window! 

CD33 for me today. I haven't done my opk yet today. I'm trying to hold my pee for a couple hours before I test. I'm really hoping I get a positive. Then I can maybe start referring to my CD/dpo together. I really hope I get something today, but I'm still staying calm. I have to say though that I am still tempted to take a pregnancy test each morning. I'm going to wait till Friday and it can't come fast enough. I'm just settling for peeing on an opk for now. 

I hope everyone else is doing well!!!


----------



## Tigermom

Momwife: I am so sorry about the sick kiddo. I was one to struggle with ear infections all the time as a kid, and it always was the worst when it wasn't taken seriously. Glad she finally got her medicine. I used to cut an onion in half and put it in the microwave for a few seconds (just to get warm... careful, it overheats fast), and then place it over my ear. That, combined with the medicine, would be really soothing, albeit stinky haha. My doctor told me about it, and it worked wonders for the pain and healing. Something in the sulfur can penetrate the ear drum when most things cannot?!?!? I even had to have tubes put in, and I currently have hearing problems with my left ear because last year, the drum ruptured from an infection. The onion helped a lot with the pain. :hugs: to you and your little one. Sending healthy thoughts for a fast recovery.

I'm currently 3dpo and it is kind of nice. I'm not far enough into it to have anything to symptom spot. FF finally gave me the _crosshairs_?!?! Did I say that right? So that is exciting! My estimated af (aka testing date) is Nov. 8th. I don't plan on buying any cheap pregnancy tests, but I so want to! haha I think I will wait for clear blue or one of those, and just get it for my expected period date. Although, with my first born, I didn't test positive until af was 2 days late.


----------



## Jokerette

Symptoms so far... these are exactly the same as when i was pregnant with DS1!!

Exhausted beyond belief on what was probably implantation day. I slept almost all day, thank goodness for my husband who watched out son while i stayed in bed. not sick... just so tired. now today im fine! Same with DS1

I have had a backache the past couple days, which i got last time right before my BFP. it lasted for about 2 weeks.

Also, I've had stomach twinges for a few days. And runny/stuffy nose.

I did not have much morning sickness with DS1 so hopefully that will stay the same!

sending :dust: to everyone!


----------



## hopettc3

Jokerette said:


> Symptoms so far... these are exactly the same as when i was pregnant with DS1!!
> 
> Exhausted beyond belief on what was probably implantation day. I slept almost all day, thank goodness for my husband who watched out son while i stayed in bed. not sick... just so tired. now today im fine! Same with DS1
> 
> I have had a backache the past couple days, which i got last time right before my BFP. it lasted for about 2 weeks.
> 
> Also, I've had stomach twinges for a few days. And runny/stuffy nose.
> 
> I did not have much morning sickness with DS1 so hopefully that will stay the same!
> 
> sending :dust: to everyone!

Thanks! Its always nice to hear symptoms just to compare! It must be nice to have the same symptoms! I hope I have the same as last time. At least that would give me some hope! I hope the morning sickness stays away!!


----------



## Twinklie12

Jokerette said:


> Symptoms so far... these are exactly the same as when i was pregnant with DS1!!
> 
> Exhausted beyond belief on what was probably implantation day. I slept almost all day, thank goodness for my husband who watched out son while i stayed in bed. not sick... just so tired. now today im fine! Same with DS1
> 
> I have had a backache the past couple days, which i got last time right before my BFP. it lasted for about 2 weeks.
> 
> Also, I've had stomach twinges for a few days. And runny/stuffy nose.
> 
> I did not have much morning sickness with DS1 so hopefully that will stay the same!
> 
> sending :dust: to everyone!

Seems like all good signs jokerette! eeee! How nice to see a BFP! Keep us up to date with your symptoms and tests. FX for a sticky baby!

Now we just need more BFPs on our thread!


----------



## Twinklie12

Momwife, I hope you are having a better day today. Ear infections are fun for no one, I sufferred from them all the time as a kid. My mom could practically call the doctor and get a prescription over the phone without an appointment I had them so often. 

AFM: I am DPO2 or DPO4, depending on who I believe. No real symptoms to speak of, other that being totally exhausted yesterday. But that could be because I haven't gotten enough sleep lately and I am missing my caffienne! Trying to be patient but really can't wait to test. I am sure I will cave and test based on the DPO date that says I am further along. haha. If I wait to DPO10... that would be Nov 5th or Nov 7th. Hmmmm. Figures that is a suuuuper busy week at work, and either way i will be distracted!


----------



## Twinklie12

Hi ladies ! I started a TTC journal today - link in my signature. Figured it would be good to track my symptoms and whatnot. Please feel free to stalk me!!! :hugs:

:dust: for all!


----------



## Jokerette

I noticed a huge increase in fatigue for at least a couple weeks after cutting out caffeine Twinklie... It's hard!


----------



## Tigermom

Princesskell said:


> Tiger I agree with Twinklie. When you get your bfp, I would be really honest with her. She will be pleased for YOU but sad again for HERSELF but that cannot stop you feeling joy? I hope she has her own happy announcement very soon. Have you helped a lot of people with fertility issues?
> 
> Twinklie...yey for o...finally! And I'm so glad either way there is no regrets about bd'ing! Right TWW for you too now!
> 
> Hope keep going! Bet youre shattered this cycle!!

I just realized that I missed your question about treating people for fertility issues. Sorry about that :dohh:

I have seen so many women for fertility issues (because I worked to get those shifts in school) that I have to go back to my clinic binder (from training) and add up the cases! haha. I know that I personally saw over 100 people for women's health (out of the 500 patient contacts I graduated with). About 50 were preparing for pregnancy or actively trying. In school, I assisted in many conceptions. 

Because we had shifts where we treated patients, a lot of the patients would follow the _supervisor_ in order for consistency. It is much tougher to follow a student clinician, where their schedule may shift times and days. That meant starting cases and watching others finish them, finishing cases others started. etc.. I worked my butt off getting onto shifts with the resident fertility expert, and she was fantastic. After graduation, I haven't seen as many people, since our clinic is very young. I have helped 2 women actually conceive in our practice, and I am currently working on a few. I wish my friend would come see me, but she is so skeptical. :( That's ok. I totally understand. I just hate sitting back and doing nothing for someone. :hugs:


----------



## Jokerette

Confirmed with a digi, and here is todays tests added to the progression. 

Symptoms at 11 dpo today ... backache... slightly nauseous/hungry.... runny nose .... twinges

Spoiler
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=692165&amp;d=1383218832
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=692257&amp;d=1383227905


----------



## Tigermom

How exciting!!!! I love it! Thank you for sharing those pics :hugs::kiss::flower:


----------



## Twinklie12

Yay Jokerette! I love seeing progression pics. Especially yours. :)


----------



## hopettc3

Thanks Jokerette! We love seeing those BFPs!!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Love it jokerette!! X


----------



## Princesskell

Woop woop Jokerette, thanks for sharing your picture :hugs:

Hope everyone is doing ok?i notice a lot of you are in the TWW right now, hope you are keeping busy? :hugs:
Catch up better soon...home tomorrow xxx


----------



## Jokerette

Not feeling as optimistic today... but maybe i should stop testing. todays IC was the same as yesterday and FRER was so faint i could hardly see it :( i called my DR and I'm going in for hcg blood today and again on Monday to see if they are rising


----------



## Twinklie12

Xoxox jokerette. FX for super high hcg!

I am in the TWW and just trying not to read too much into symptoms, so early still. Dpo4 or 6...


----------



## Mrs W 11

Same here twinklie 3 or 4 dpo. Have had major heartburn which I never get but I know it's too early for symptoms! X


----------



## hopettc3

Hi girls! I am hoping that I actually just ovulated as well. Got a few positive opks and yesterday and today was negative so I am CD36/possible 2 or 3dpo. I had right ovary pain on CD32 and positive opk CD32,33,34. Yesterday opk was negative. I think I might start temping if I end up getting AF anytime soon. 
My weekly pregnancy test was BFN this morning so I definitely haven't ovulated yet. 

Hoping for really, really high hcg levels for you Jokerette! 

If I did ovulate, I'm not far off from a few of you ladies!! Trying as hard as I can to ignore symptoms! I'll just have to wait till next Friday to test!


----------



## Twinklie12

Oh Hope! That would be great if you O-ed! FX!!!! :dust:


----------



## hopettc3

Thanks Twinklie! I hope I did. I guess I won't know unless I get a BFP or AF!


----------



## Tigermom

@ hope: FXed that you O'ed!!!! :happydance:
@Jokerette: Sending good thoughts and prayers for high hcg! :hugs:

I was ignoring symptoms well until today hahah:blush:

So tired (not sleeping well) and moody. Also, my uterus was so irritable today (couldn't handle my jeans pressing that area. I'm only 6dpo, so I am fairly sure it is too early for implantation (by about a day), but we will see. Staying super positive!!!:happydance:

Still hoping I can stop myself from testing early :haha:

<3


----------



## Twinklie12

Tiger I will be a bad influence with testing early probably! Haha


----------



## Tigermom

hahah yes you will!! I already googled "internet cheapies" to see what I could find. I stopped myself from clicking "purchase" hahah


----------



## Twinklie12

I get mine from amazon. I bought a big pack of OPKs and preggo tests. Wondflo


----------



## Jokerette

hcg was only 10 at 12dpo. I got my first BFP ay 9dpo... so thats not looking good. I am crampy today, so i kind of think AF might show up. At this point limbo sucks.. my "real life" best friend Twinklie12 went through this last month and my heart breaks for her even more now that I know how it feels firsthand. I just want to get onto the next cycle :cry: Good news was my progesterone was 17.5, so my weaning from Breastfeeding did not seem to effect this pregnancy. That is good news for future months. I will keep you ladies posted if and when AF arrives


----------



## hopettc3

It's so hard not to poas! I hate to admit this, but I bought 30 tests and only have 5 left. I tested so much after I originally thought I had ovulated and wasted them all. I'm glad they were all cheapies. Its a good thing I decided to test only once a week. They should last me a month now...I said should. I'm hopeless. I think I'm going to have to buy some more. I'm glad DH doesn't ask me how many I'm buying or for how much!


----------



## Jokerette

hopettc3 said:


> It's so hard not to poas! I hate to admit this, but I bought 30 tests and only have 5 left. I tested so much after I originally thought I had ovulated and wasted them all. I'm glad they were all cheapies. Its a good thing I decided to test only once a week. They should last me a month now...I said should. I'm hopeless. I think I'm going to have to buy some more. I'm glad DH doesn't ask me how many I'm buying or for how much!

Haha! I've been there!! I bought 50 cheapies this round and about 8 FRER! Thank goodness for internet cheapies... I feel less guilty!


----------



## hopettc3

Oh Jokerette! I really hope that AF stays away and your hcg levels rise. I can't imagine how hard it must be for you right now. I hope you know that we are all with you through this and keeping our fingers crossed for a super sticky bean!!


----------



## hopettc3

Jokerette said:


> hopettc3 said:
> 
> 
> It's so hard not to poas! I hate to admit this, but I bought 30 tests and only have 5 left. I tested so much after I originally thought I had ovulated and wasted them all. I'm glad they were all cheapies. Its a good thing I decided to test only once a week. They should last me a month now...I said should. I'm hopeless. I think I'm going to have to buy some more. I'm glad DH doesn't ask me how many I'm buying or for how much!
> 
> Haha! I've been there!! I bought 50 cheapies this round and about 8 FRER! Thank goodness for internet cheapies... I feel less guilty!Click to expand...

Hahaha!! Have you used them all up? I just ordered 3 FRER...I really have no willpower.:nope:


----------



## MomWife

Hello Ladies!

I have been busy cleaning my house, and my daughters have been sick.:cry: but now they are doing much better. I had a phone interview with an hospital yesterday! I am so happy about it, I hope they will call me back within 2 weeks to let me know that they want to a face to face interview. I am keeping my FX!

I am on CD11. I forgot to take my temp this morning since I had to get up early this morning to wash a lot of clothes.:growlmad: I think I will ovulate sometime next week. 

How is everybody doing today?


----------



## Tigermom

Oh Jokerette, I am so sorry. You are not out until :witch: is here, and we will all be keeping FXed for that hcg to rise on up! :hugs: :af::af::af:


----------



## Princesskell

Jokerette, I have everything crossed for you,hoping the news is good and this bean sticks there strong xxx

Hope you must be shattered...I hope this was o and you can relax a little.


----------



## hopettc3

MomWife said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> I have been busy cleaning my house, and my daughters have been sick.:cry: but now they are doing much better. I had a phone interview with an hospital yesterday! I am so happy about it, I hope they will call me back within 2 weeks to let me know that they want to a face to face interview. I am keeping my FX!
> 
> I am on CD11. I forgot to take my temp this morning since I had to get up early this morning to wash a lot of clothes.:growlmad: I think I will ovulate sometime next week.
> 
> How is everybody doing today?

Glad to hear your girls are doing better. It can be really hard as a parent when your kids are sick and there's only so much you can do to help them. FX that the hospital calls you back!


----------



## Princesskell

How is everyone today? Xxx


----------



## Princesskell

How is everyone today? Xxx


----------



## Tigermom

Doing well. Had to do a ton of raking and sweeping at our clinic because the storm we just had made our driveway, sidewalk, and yard totally unrecognizable. Spent about an hour doing that, and then we have about as much at our house. 

My body is hurting, but I am not doing any heavy lifting, nothing too strenuous, or too much bearing down. I am trying to just help get it done without overexerting.

But I am happy, loving life, and enjoying the crisp fall weather.:happydance:

You?:flower:


----------



## hopettc3

Hello everyone! CD38 today and feeling pretty good. Had some slight cramps and chest pain today. Not like "oh man, I'm having a heart attack pain". Its more like a muscle ache in the middle of my chest. I only remember having this when I was pregnant with my girls and my bbs were growing. My bbs are pretty small so thats why I can feel the muscles in my chest I guess. It could just be some random hormonal thing of course. I don't want to get my hopes too high, but lets keep our FX'd!!
How's everyone else doing today?


----------



## Princesskell

Tigermom said:


> Doing well. Had to do a ton of raking and sweeping at our clinic because the storm we just had made our driveway, sidewalk, and yard totally unrecognizable. Spent about an hour doing that, and then we have about as much at our house.
> 
> My body is hurting, but I am not doing any heavy lifting, nothing too strenuous, or too much bearing down. I am trying to just help get it done without overexerting.
> 
> But I am happy, loving life, and enjoying the crisp fall weather.:happydance:
> 
> You?:flower:

Take it easy tiger! I wonder if your body found it harder because a little bean is settling in?

Im glad you're enjoying fall. It feels like winter here and it's horrid...I love the sunshine.

I'm on cd10 and gearing up for the big o push! We've been bd'ing already, I wonder if I o'd earlier than I thought last cycle and so missed it?? :shrug: 
Lots of testing coming up this week. You're doing Friday Tiger...when is everyone else testing? Xxx


----------



## Princesskell

hopettc3 said:


> Hello everyone! CD38 today and feeling pretty good. Had some slight cramps and chest pain today. Not like "oh man, I'm having a heart attack pain". Its more like a muscle ache in the middle of my chest. I only remember having this when I was pregnant with my girls and my bbs were growing. My bbs are pretty small so thats why I can feel the muscles in my chest I guess. It could just be some random hormonal thing of course. I don't want to get my hopes too high, but lets keep our FX'd!!
> How's everyone else doing today?

Ooooo fxd hope! When will you test? Xxx


----------



## hopettc3

I'm trying to hold off till friday. I'm not going to say possibly 9dpo anymore. I'm just going to assume that I did ovulate and if I don't get a BFP or AF by Nov 14, then I know I didn't ovulate. So, I'll be 9dpo on friday and hoping we all get a sticky bean!!


----------



## Princesskell

Friday will be a busy day in here then :happydance:
Fxd for everyone xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Looking forward to all of the testing and hoping for some bfps!! I'm about 5dpo now and feeling shattered! Ill wait until 14 dpo to test tho I think. 

Hope you all had lovely weekends? X


----------



## Tigermom

Update: haha Not raking at our house, which is probably for the better. It started raining, and I am just feeling pooped from the work we did at our clinic.

Thanks PK, I am definitely taking your advice about resting. Thanks :)


----------



## Twinklie12

I am doing fine today, really no symptoms to speak of. I think I am testing Tuesday which is DPO 8 or 10. Trying not to dwell on it so I don't obsess! :)


----------



## Jokerette

Can't wait to see some tests and BFPS!! :)

No AF yet for me yet... But I know the chemical pregnancy will happen soon 
Todays FRER's and IC's are both almost blank... so hCG is definitely going down. I sort of hope AF comes soon. 

I'm sure someday when I do hold my rainbow baby in my arms i will know exactly why this happened... and I don't know if this makes me selfish, but if this egg wasn't a strong egg then I think it was meant to be because having a baby who would struggle to survive in the world is difficult to... so when the time comes I hope for a strong, healthy pregnancy with a strong healthy baby in the end. Even though I know I will never know the pain of someone who carries a baby long term, or into 2nd trimester, or even further into 1st tri, I did let myself get attached to this little bean, even if only for a few short days. I found myself planning when we would tell friends, imagining and wondering if its a boy or a girl, calculating how far apart the kids would be, and even how much fun we would have next summer as a family of 4. But, I am really finding peace knowing that this was not cause by anything I did, and knowing that this really is the plan of something bigger and greater than me. xoxox, im also so thankful for you BNB girls. Thank you for being so supportive, and for no one belittling it saying it is "just a chemical" or anything like that.

I can't wait to see some more fall BFPS and join you hopefully next month!


----------



## Tigermom

Jokerette said:


> Can't wait to see some tests and BFPS!! :)
> 
> No AF yet for me yet... But I know the chemical pregnancy will happen soon
> Todays FRER's and IC's are both almost blank... so hCG is definitely going down. I sort of hope AF comes soon.
> 
> I'm sure someday when I do hold my rainbow baby in my arms i will know exactly why this happened... and I don't know if this makes me selfish, but if this egg wasn't a strong egg then I think it was meant to be because having a baby who would struggle to survive in the world is difficult to... so when the time comes I hope for a strong, healthy pregnancy with a strong healthy baby in the end. Even though I know I will never know the pain of someone who carries a baby long term, or into 2nd trimester, or even further into 1st tri, I did let myself get attached to this little bean, even if only for a few short days. I found myself planning when we would tell friends, imagining and wondering if its a boy or a girl, calculating how far apart the kids would be, and even how much fun we would have next summer as a family of 4. But, I am really finding peace knowing that this was not cause by anything I did, and knowing that this really is the plan of something bigger and greater than me. xoxox, im also so thankful for you BNB girls. Thank you for being so supportive, and for no one belittling it saying it is "just a chemical" or anything like that.
> 
> I can't wait to see some more fall BFPS and join you hopefully next month!

Awww Jokerette :cry: 

No one here would tell you it is "just a chemical"

From the moment you decide to TTC (whether you have no children or 10) you are already a mom at heart, so losing an egg or losing a child all deserve respect and support! I love your attitude though. Your rainbow baby will be snuggled in tight awaiting your hugs and kisses someday!

Sending you a peaceful af so you and your dh can find closure to this unfortunate time. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## hopettc3

Aww Jokerette, when you go in for your blood test tomorrow, you'll get the answers you've been waiting for. And we would never ever say that its "just a chemical"! I'm glad that you're staying positive through this! Sending you lots of hugs! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Princesskell

What's wonderful attitude Jokerette, you are an inspiration and I hope you get answers about things soon to ease the mind and you can settle into the path you are to take. Lots of hugs darling...look after yourself :hugs:


----------



## Tigermom

:bfn: this morning, but that is ok. I didn't get a positive with my little guy until 2 days after my missed period.

:blush:
^This is my guilty face. My husband and I discussed testing early. He said that he would love to on Tuesday. Even after I reminded him of the negative tests with our first born. I know this sounds like I am lying, but I promise I am not exaggerating! hahah I woke up thinking it was Tuesday. I was even celebrating watching the newest episode of New Girl. I grabbed a clean disposable cup, went into the bathroom, and I tested. *cue anticlimactic music here*. I walked upstairs and told my husband, and he was like "why did you test today?" I sat there confused for quite some time before it dawned on me that today was Monday. Who doesn't want to skip Monday? haha:shrug:

My initial reaction was crushed. I think it is just natural. I am much better now. That's an understatement. I feel silly for testing early, but it has affected my mood 0%. I am back to feeling excited and happy. I am still feeling interesting things going on in my body, so I have that to keep me positive. The other thing about my :witch: is that I will spot for a couple days before. I have that to look out for. :af::af::af: 

There's my silly update. I am also posting this at 6:33 because I woke up ready and rearing forgetting about the time change. :wacko::flower:


----------



## Jokerette

Can you please change me on the first post to an :angel:... my baby grew wings today :cry:

I hope we all get our BFP soon and some sticky beans, xxxxxx, ill be here with you all for the journey. DH and I would like to continue trying again right away


----------



## hopettc3

Tiger, don't worry. Its still early and you might get a late positive again. Stay away AF, you old witch!!!


----------



## hopettc3

Jokerette, I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. I'm amazed that you are so strong and able to move on. I hope you get a sticky bean very soon! :hugs::flower:


----------



## Tigermom

hopettc3 said:


> Jokerette, I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. I'm amazed that you are so strong and able to move on. I hope you get a sticky bean very soon! :hugs::flower:

I couldn't word this any better! Thank you hopettc3 for the perfect words!

Jokerette, we are all here for you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Princesskell

So sorry Jokerette :hugs: your angel was just too beautiful for earth. Fly high little bean :kiss: strength and hugs Jokerette xxx


----------



## MomWife

Jokerette, I am so sorry for you loss. Here is lots of hugs. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::flower: The good thing is that you and your DH want to try again. Never give up on want you want!:flower:


----------



## Mrs W 11

So sorry to hear that jokerette. I hope no one would belittle your loss by saying anything like its just a chemical, we definitely understand here. Sending big hugs and ill be rooting for your sticky bean next cycle. You deserve it, your positive attitude is amazing. X

Tiger, it might still be too early, fingers crossed! When is af due? And yeh, I'm happy to 'forget' about Mondays haha! X 

How's everyone else? I'm nearly halfway through my tww!


----------



## Tigermom

Mrs W 11 said:


> So sorry to hear that jokerette. I hope no one would belittle your loss by saying anything like its just a chemical, we definitely understand here. Sending big hugs and ill be rooting for your sticky bean next cycle. You deserve it, your positive attitude is amazing. X
> 
> Tiger, it might still be too early, fingers crossed! When is af due? And yeh, I'm happy to 'forget' about Mondays haha! X
> 
> How's everyone else? I'm nearly halfway through my tww!

The :witch: is due this Friday. If I don't start spotting in the next two days, I will be happy dancing since all my cycles in my history have at least 2 days (usually 3) of spotting prior. We will see. Thank you!!!:hugs:

Yay for TWW wait halfway point coming up for you!!!


----------



## Princesskell

Nearly there mrsw...how do you feel?

I'm cd11, just waiting for fertile days, but we are trying to bd earlier this cycle in case o is earlier than I thought?
A question for you ladies...does anyone keep bd'ing after they are sure o has been?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks princess. I'm feeling ok, symptom analysing even though I know I shouldn't! Generally exhausted, mild heartburn and slightly tender bbs. Good luck to you this cycle! I would normally bd once more after ov, say day before, day of, skip a day and go once more, but we didn't this time as hubby was ill. 

Hopefully bfp for you over the next few days tiger. Do you feel preggo?


----------



## Princesskell

It's completely impossible not to SS! Those 3 sound pretty hopeful. Is anyone feeling cold? That was a bg one for me!


----------



## Mrs W 11

No not been feeling cold, didn't know that was a symptom! Are you bding every other day or just as and when? Are you temping or opks or anything? X


----------



## Princesskell

No temping or opk's yet...I'm trying desperately to keep relaxed :wacko:
I'm tracking just by af on ff and bd'ing as often as we can!
I think if nothing happens this cycle I may try opk's next cycle just to check I am actually o'ing in the right kind of place!


----------



## Tigermom

Mrs W 11 said:


> Thanks princess. I'm feeling ok, symptom analysing even though I know I shouldn't! Generally exhausted, mild heartburn and slightly tender bbs. Good luck to you this cycle! I would normally bd once more after ov, say day before, day of, skip a day and go once more, but we didn't this time as hubby was ill.
> 
> Hopefully bfp for you over the next few days tiger. Do you feel preggo?

I feel totally exhausted. We have been doing a lot of stuff, but it is pretty up to par with other days, and I feel my exhaustion is disproportionate to what I've done. I have a foggy head, and I feel like I'm moving in slow motion. The bbs are still burning by the end of the day. Nausea is not ever a PMS symptom for me, but I have been finding myself gagging on the idea of things these last two or so days. Even my husband talking about things that are a little "yucky" have been triggering things. I do get nauseated when I am tired, so it feels impossible to tell which way it's leaning. Do I feel pregnant? I do because I am just so freaking tired :haha:.Other than that, not necessarily. I feel like I am right in the middle! Teetering. :muaha:

I want to say "yes!" to be as positive as possible, but I also don't want to be embarrassed if this isn't our month. If that makes sense :shy: :blush:

The best way to word it is, I have been so tired lately that these could be symptoms of fatigue. But fatigue can be a symptom of pregnancy. I cannot tell which one is the cause and which are the effects. I think that best describes me in this moment. :)



Princesskell said:


> It's completely impossible not to SS! Those 3 sound pretty hopeful. Is anyone feeling cold? That was a bg one for me!

I have been freezing!!! Last night, I shivered for no less than 5 minutes trying to warm up when I got under the covers. I've been generally agitated to the cold: cannot warm up and I don't like feeling my neck and shoulders cold. That is an interesting symptom! Admittedly though, it has been very chilly here.


----------



## Twinklie12

Tiger! I can't believe you beat me to testing!!!! I thought for sure I would beat you to it! I might test tomorrow. I did feel a little nauseous this morning too. FX!


----------



## Tigermom

I know! I cannot believe it! hahah It was accidentally a day early, but I still cannot believe I didn't stick to my guns and wait for Friday :)

The nausea is by far the most convincing SS for me, and I almost hate it because I will feel silly for writing it down if it isn't a bfp eventually. However, it really is there. It was even hard for me to prepare dinner because some of the veggies were making me gag. We'll see!!! FXed!!!!


----------



## Twinklie12

Tiger you have so many good symptoms! I am almost jealous. Fax! :dust:


----------



## hopettc3

Hi girls! I love hearing symptoms. Its still a bit early for me at 5dpo, but I'm starting to ss a little. I had some cramping today, my bbs are a little sore (random soreness throughout the day), really wet "down there", and I woke up with a super stuffy nose. I'm thinking I might be getting a cold because my girls both have stuffy noses. Its also starting to get colder here so I'm obviously going to feel colder. I'm not sure if this is a symptom, but I've had an increase in saliva and I felt a little nauseous today. I feel comfortable listing these symptoms here now. If Tiger is brave enough to do it, then so am I! If I end up with a negative test, then I guess my body is seriously messing with me. Hormones are crazy!!!


----------



## hopettc3

Oh, I just wanted to add that I realized there is no point in me using opks. I kept getting positive opks up till yesterday so I looked it up online. Apparently, people with pcos have really messed up lh levels so they can get random surges throughout their cycle. So basically, OPKs are totally useless for me. Oh well.
I felt o pain and I had ewcm so I'm pretty sure I ovulated even without the opk.


----------



## Princesskell

Tiger those symptoms sound so good! I'm full of hope for you this month :happydance:


----------



## Tigermom

hopettc3 said:


> Hi girls! I love hearing symptoms. Its still a bit early for me at 5dpo, but I'm starting to ss a little. I had some cramping today, my bbs are a little sore (random soreness throughout the day), really wet "down there", and I woke up with a super stuffy nose. I'm thinking I might be getting a cold because my girls both have stuffy noses. Its also starting to get colder here so I'm obviously going to feel colder. I'm not sure if this is a symptom, but I've had an increase in saliva and I felt a little nauseous today. I feel comfortable listing these symptoms here now. If Tiger is brave enough to do it, then so am I! If I end up with a negative test, then I guess my body is seriously messing with me. Hormones are crazy!!!

That is exactly how I feel. Of course I will be embarrassed if I have a true negative, but I would rather be honest with what I am feeling. As I said before too, I am not going out looking for these. I am only writing down things that have stopped me and made me go... "hmmm what was that?" or "ow ow ow ow!!" I am right there with you! If it is a negative, it is also a good thing because you will know what your body and mind are capable of. :hugs::flower:

Enough of this "if it's negative" talk from me!! :af::af::af: :haha:! We have to stay positive! :dust: everywhere!!!

Either way though, you shouldn't feel embarrassed, and neither should anyone else. As long as you are not googling "early pregnancy symptoms" and then jotting down what you are feeling, I would say that they should be pretty honest. Most of mine have caught me off-guard or have been big enough to catch my attention when I was paying attention to something else entirely.

We're all in this together! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Also, it sounds like you timed things well with bd'ing! I would worry about the OPKs, especially if there is information about it not working well with PCOS. I have a feeling they wouldn't work for me since I cannot get a positive pregnancy test until super late. I imagine OPKs would plague me with the same wasted time. :shrug: oh well! :)


----------



## Jokerette

Did anyone test today? FX FX


----------



## Tigermom

Princesskell said:


> Tiger those symptoms sound so good! I'm full of hope for you this month :happydance:

Awww thanks. I had some severe cramping last night, to the point that I accepted the :witch: coming. Then I realized that I never cramp before spotting, just day 1-day 2 of bleeding. I went to the bathroom to pee and to wipe, what I expected would be spotting, and found nothing.

Staying positive, but these next few days are crunch time! EEP! 

I should note that my husband pointed something out for me yesterday when we were getting ready for bed. He was saying how nice my skin looked and felt. I realized that I have not had any breakouts since the first few dpo, and now nothing. I haven't even used my Aveeno lotion that helps me keep it at bay during this time because I know they are bad for use during pregnancy. I _always_ break out! :drunk: Here's to listing more and more things to assist my foot in my mouth later! :haha:

Really excited/nervous!!

How is everyone? Anyone newly joining the TWW? Anyone bd'ing like crazy? Anyone far enough into the TWW where they have started SSing? :hugs::flower:


----------



## Jokerette

Tiger... could be good signs!!! FX!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Princesskell

Ooo tiger...sounding so good. I will be so confused if you are not pg this cycle!

How are you Jokerette? :hugs:

I'm cd13, starting the bd'ing like crazy!! I'm trying to manage every day this week as I just had a feeling last cycle I might have o'd earlier than ff said? Today I had some ewcm but I'm never sure if it's that or sperm from the night before?? :blush:
I still haven't checked my cp yet and I said I would!!
I have quite a busy week at work this week, with a trip today and parents evening tomorrow so I'm trying to keep as relaxed as possible.


----------



## Tigermom

Princesskell said:


> Ooo tiger...sounding so good. I will be so confused if you are not pg this cycle!
> 
> How are you Jokerette? :hugs:
> 
> I'm cd13, starting the bd'ing like crazy!! I'm trying to manage every day this week as I just had a feeling last cycle I might have o'd earlier than ff said? Today I had some ewcm but I'm never sure if it's that or sperm from the night before?? :blush:
> I still haven't checked my cp yet and I said I would!!
> I have quite a busy week at work this week, with a trip today and parents evening tomorrow so I'm trying to keep as relaxed as possible.

I've done adequate research on this because I was totally getting my arousal fluid/hubby's leftovers (sorry... TMI) confused with it. You want to give yourself at least 5-6 waking hours to check your cm. If you bd'ed the night before, don't check in the morning because it definitely be left over sperm. If you are up and about for a few hours (like noon), and you check it, that should be pretty accurate. You just have to make sure it isn't arousal fluid. Arousal fluid presents similarly to a combo of watery and ewcm. I hope that helps. I realized that I was checking wrong the first few days! Good luck and enjoy!!! :wink:


----------



## Jokerette

I;m doing much much better today. The day my spotting started (yesterday) i lost it. 
I was a blibbering mess at work and just cried and sobbed. Had a glass of wine and went to bed early. I took today off work and let myself just be a bum. I feel so much better now. I'll never forget this experience or my angel, and I don't regret letting myself get attached, but I'm ready to try for a rainbow baby <3


----------



## Princesskell

Jokerette said:


> I;m doing much much better today. The day my spotting started (yesterday) i lost it.
> I was a blibbering mess at work and just cried and sobbed. Had a glass of wine and went to bed early. I took today off work and let myself just be a bum. I feel so much better now. I'll never forget this experience or my angel, and I don't regret letting myself get attached, but I'm ready to try for a rainbow baby <3

I'm glad you have been that blubbering mess, you must grieve for your baby and all the plans you made. It will always be a part of you no matter how short a time you were growing it :hugs:

Glad you are feeling a bit brighter, it will take time :kiss:


----------



## Princesskell

Tigermom said:


> Princesskell said:
> 
> 
> Ooo tiger...sounding so good. I will be so confused if you are not pg this cycle!
> 
> How are you Jokerette? :hugs:
> 
> I'm cd13, starting the bd'ing like crazy!! I'm trying to manage every day this week as I just had a feeling last cycle I might have o'd earlier than ff said? Today I had some ewcm but I'm never sure if it's that or sperm from the night before?? :blush:
> I still haven't checked my cp yet and I said I would!!
> I have quite a busy week at work this week, with a trip today and parents evening tomorrow so I'm trying to keep as relaxed as possible.
> 
> I've done adequate research on this because I was totally getting my arousal fluid/hubby's leftovers (sorry... TMI) confused with it. You want to give yourself at least 5-6 waking hours to check your cm. If you bd'ed the night before, don't check in the morning because it definitely be left over sperm. If you are up and about for a few hours (like noon), and you check it, that should be pretty accurate. You just have to make sure it isn't arousal fluid. Arousal fluid presents similarly to a combo of watery and ewcm. I hope that helps. I realized that I was checking wrong the first few days! Good luck and enjoy!!! :wink:Click to expand...

Excellent well it was in the evening when we had bd'd the night before so it sounds like ewcm?? Good sign??


----------



## Mrs W 11

You are are at the best time in the cycle for me princess! No waiting (except for ov!) and lots of bding  exciting. I hope you catch the egg this month! I usually check my cm at night before my shower and before bd so I know that's what it is if that makes sense.


----------



## Tigermom

Jokerette said:


> I;m doing much much better today. The day my spotting started (yesterday) i lost it.
> I was a blibbering mess at work and just cried and sobbed. Had a glass of wine and went to bed early. I took today off work and let myself just be a bum. I feel so much better now. I'll never forget this experience or my angel, and I don't regret letting myself get attached, but I'm ready to try for a rainbow baby <3

I agree with Princess. I'm so glad you had a chance to grieve and be there with your thoughts. You took the time you needed to be there with your thoughts and feelings. :hugs::hugs: 



Princesskell said:


> Tigermom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princesskell said:
> 
> 
> Ooo tiger...sounding so good. I will be so confused if you are not pg this cycle!
> 
> How are you Jokerette? :hugs:
> 
> I'm cd13, starting the bd'ing like crazy!! I'm trying to manage every day this week as I just had a feeling last cycle I might have o'd earlier than ff said? Today I had some ewcm but I'm never sure if it's that or sperm from the night before?? :blush:
> I still haven't checked my cp yet and I said I would!!
> I have quite a busy week at work this week, with a trip today and parents evening tomorrow so I'm trying to keep as relaxed as possible.
> 
> I've done adequate research on this because I was totally getting my arousal fluid/hubby's leftovers (sorry... TMI) confused with it. You want to give yourself at least 5-6 waking hours to check your cm. If you bd'ed the night before, don't check in the morning because it definitely be left over sperm. If you are up and about for a few hours (like noon), and you check it, that should be pretty accurate. You just have to make sure it isn't arousal fluid. Arousal fluid presents similarly to a combo of watery and ewcm. I hope that helps. I realized that I was checking wrong the first few days! Good luck and enjoy!!! :wink:Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent well it was in the evening when we had bd'd the night before so it sounds like ewcm?? Good sign??Click to expand...

It sounds perfect!!! Sounds like ewcm for sure :)


----------



## Princesskell

I agree this time is quite fun mrs w, although I'm tired tonight and the horniness hasn't quite hit yet so I'm having to muster up some energy tonight :winkwink:

Quiet on here today...any updates? Xxx


----------



## Tigermom

Still no sign of spotting.:shrug: I have made it through both days that I would have seen spotting start. Of course, I have tomorrow and Friday, but that would be a pattern never before seen by my body. :happydance:

I am starting to celebrate, and that makes me scared! :haha: I said it before, but I am so afraid to admit that I'm feeling nauseated right now because I will be wiping egg off my face while pulling my foot out of my mouth if I'm not. It has been intense though! Not to the point of [*TMI caution for weak stomachs*] vomiting, but I have had to snack or sip things to keep it at bay. 

I want, so desperately, to POAS tomorrow morning, but I don't want to waste our last one if it's still too early for my silly body :wacko::winkwink:

How is everyone? Any updates?


----------



## Tigermom

Princesskell said:


> I agree this time is quite fun mrs w, although I'm tired tonight and the horniness hasn't quite hit yet so I'm having to muster up some energy tonight :winkwink:
> 
> Quiet on here today...any updates? Xxx

haha horniness was definitely the best way for me to confirm peak day! I knew that CD 12 was going to be the last day when I couldn't keep myself off of dh... :winkwink:


----------



## hopettc3

I'm getting excited for you Tiger!! I really hope this is the month for you! All these symptoms sound like a BFP is coming soon!

I'm 7or8dpo today. I input my info into FF and ovufriend and they put my O at different days. I felt a few cramps today and my bbs were sore up in my armpits. I'm still feeling that pain in my c-section scar. Its kind of sensitive to touch too (in the areas that are not numb). I'm really hoping its my stretching uterus getting used to a sticky little bean!


----------



## Tigermom

hopettc3 said:


> I'm getting excited for you Tiger!! I really hope this is the month for you! All these symptoms sound like a BFP is coming soon!
> 
> I'm 7or8dpo today. I input my info into FF and ovufriend and they put my O at different days. I felt a few cramps today and my bbs were sore up in my armpits. I'm still feeling that pain in my c-section scar. Its kind of sensitive to touch too (in the areas that are not numb). I'm really hoping its my stretching uterus getting used to a sticky little bean!

Thank you! It is sure leaning that way, but I know so many people who've experienced this, and they end up a little crushed. Staying positive, but realistic... with a dash of overly excited!!! :haha::winkwink:

6 or 7 dpo isn't bad. At least it is just a day different. One day isn't too bad a difference if you bd'ed well, and it sounds like you and dh covered the days thoroughly!!

Oh the bbs! That's what happened to me. I had normal tenderness the day after O, but at 6dpo, my bbs enlarged when I woke up and they burned and hurt all day. It calmed down now, but still that quality v. normal (which is just achy). My uterus was also pretty sore from O until 6-7dpo. It has calmed down a ton!!!

So excited; FXed for a sticky bean for you!!!!! :dust:!!!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Princesskell

Cd14 for me today. Ff predicting the first f fertile days but we have bd'd every day since Sunday as I wonder if I o earlier than I thought and missed it last time?? Feeling a bit sicky today and yesterday so I'm hoping it's not a bug that will get in the way of :sex: 

It sounds like we have a lot of positive symptoms happening on here right now, I'm hoping it is a lucky month for us all? Xxx


----------



## sailorsgirl

:hi: sorry I havent been around much...not really had much to report but have been thinking of you ladies...how are your journeys?

Afm: I believe I am 7dpo...and seriously symptom spotting :/ oops


Xxx


----------



## Princesskell

sailorsgirl said:


> :hi: sorry I havent been around much...not really had much to report but have been thinking of you ladies...how are your journeys?
> 
> Afm: I believe I am 7dpo...and seriously symptom spotting :/ oops
> 
> 
> Xxx

Lots of symptom spotting here so your in good company!! :winkwink: what have you noticed?
When will you test? Fxd for you xxx


----------



## ricschick

hey girls sorry ive been MIA im currently 13dpo ive had every symptom in the book lol but ive been using opks since Monday and they have been + ever since! im not ov as I don't feel I am and im sure I ov around cd21 as had +opks cd19/20 so im hoping its a good sign ive had a a few faint hpt but nothing conclusive so we will see!! 

hows everyone doing!!?? xx


----------



## Princesskell

ricschick said:


> hey girls sorry ive been MIA im currently 13dpo ive had every symptom in the book lol but ive been using opks since Monday and they have been + ever since! im not ov as I don't feel I am and im sure I ov around cd21 as had +opks cd19/20 so im hoping its a good sign ive had a a few faint hpt but nothing conclusive so we will see!!
> 
> hows everyone doing!!?? xx

Fxd!! Faint lines on hpt sound pretty positive to me?!?! I think this is the start of a lucky month for us! Will you do a digi?

I'm on cd 14 and apparently the first of my fertile days, so we will see! :winkwink:


----------



## ricschick

yeah I have 2 digi but il save those for Monday if af doesn't come!! good luck hun!! xx


----------



## Princesskell

ricschick said:


> yeah I have 2 digi but il save those for Monday if af doesn't come!! good luck hun!! xx

:af: !!


----------



## Fleur29

Hi girls, sorry I too have gone AWOL! I got my bfp nearly two weeks ago! The cheeky nooner that I managed to squeeze in on my peak day seemed to do the trick so am currently 6 wks preg.

I am obviously delighted but also very cautious about early pregnancy as know lots of people who have miscarried/had mmc recently so keeping everything crossed. 

Wishing everyone lots of luck. Would highly recommend the cbfm! It turned out I was ovulating later than I thought (my ov symptoms don't tally with actual o day) - wish I had bought it a few months ago!

Anyway hope you're all good and hope to see lots more bfps soon xxxx


----------



## Princesskell

Woo hoo!! :happydance: massive congratulations Fleur!! Fxd for a super sticky bean Hun.
I love that it was the cheeky nooner that did it!! :winkwink:
Do you know your edd yet? Wishing you all the luck in the world...keep us updated xxx


----------



## Princesskell

Where did you get the cbfm from by the way Fleur and how much was it if you don't mind sharing? Xxx


----------



## Fleur29

Thanks princesskell! My edd is 1 July but actually I think it's more like 5 July as I ovulated late. That said, dd arrived 6 weeks early so who knows??!

I got the cbfm from amazon - think it was £60 (ouch!!!!!) and the test sticks are £20 for a months supply (though after the first month you should get two months supply out of them as it asks you for less sticks). I think you can get them cheaper second hand on eBay but I've never really got into eBay...

Would def recommend! Gives you so much more certainty than some of the posts I see saying 'is this opk positive yet' and having to test several times a day. The cbfm definitely took the stress out of ovulation symptom spotting for me.

Where is everyone else in their cycles? X


----------



## sailorsgirl

Princesskell said:


> sailorsgirl said:
> 
> 
> :hi: sorry I havent been around much...not really had much to report but have been thinking of you ladies...how are your journeys?
> 
> Afm: I believe I am 7dpo...and seriously symptom spotting :/ oops
> 
> 
> Xxx
> 
> Lots of symptom spotting here so your in good company!! :winkwink: what have you noticed?
> When will you test? Fxd for you xxxClick to expand...

ah ive had pretty much anything I can think of haha. Think im going a little loopy. Im planning on testing towards the end of next week as af is due around the 13th...so possibly thursday/friday if af hasnt shown up?

Loving all the positivity in here! Xxx


----------



## Tigermom

:bfn: but it was noon!

Backstory: I work in the morning at our clinic, and my husband works in the afternoon. I come home, we eat lunch together, and off he goes to work. Before he left for work, he wanted me to POAS. I told him it's best with FMU, but he was like "come on! It has to be positive now"

Nope. 

That's ok. I am still feeling sick and all of that. Of course, I am going through the usual "maybe it _is_ all in my head. Maybe my period will come tomorrow" etc. I know that would be soooooooo insane if that happened because too many things happened differently. No spotting still today, and it is 2 days late for that to start.

Doing ok, but dh's excitement melting into confusion hurt the most. It's one thing using logic on myself, but cheering him up was much worse. It's definitely making me second guess myself. My symptoms. My calculations. Trusting FF. All of that.

Silly me. I should have pushed a little harder with my original answer. "We cannot test today. It's too early still, and my urine won't be as concentrated. A negative will make us feel like crap" should have been what I said.:dohh:

:blush: It took me a lot longer this time to come out of the bfn funk, so that is why it took so long to write this. I actually did not want to record this one, but if :af:, people should know how late you can test negative.

Ok. Putting on a smile and moving on. Running an errand to pick up another box of tests. Thankfully they are still on sale, I believe. :flower::hugs:

Definitely giving it _at least_ 2 days before retesting. I'm thinking Saturday or Sunday now. :shrug:


----------



## MomWife

I am just checking in ladies. I am 3dpo today. I am feeling kind of down since the hospital did not call me for an interview, but I have another phone interview next week on Thursday. I started working today at the school, (the preschoolers are so adorable, they made me smile for the 2 hrs that I was there!) which the pay isn't much but it will do until I can get my foot in the door at an hospital. So now I can finally put on my resume that I am working, I hope that will catch the interviewer eye since I haven't worked in years!! By me working at an elementary school, it should let them know that I passed the FBI checks, background checks and of course drug testing. Please ladies keep your FX for me that somebody I will work in a hospital. Will chat tomorrow.:hugs::hugs:

FX for you tigermom that it is just too early! FX for all the rest of you ladies.:hugs::flower::flower:


----------



## hopettc3

Yay! We've had quite a few posts today! I can't wait to see some really strong BFPs on here really soon! 

I'm 8or9dpo today. I think its probably more like 8dpo. I hate to admit it, but I couldn't fight it and poas today. It was obviously too early so I got a BFN :dohh:. I'll probably still test tomorrow morning and then wait a couple days to see if AF shows up. 
As for symptoms, I've still got sore bbs. I felt nauseous all day today and was in serious need of a nap. The nausea could be the beginning of a cold and the nap could be lack of sleep. I did have some insomnia last night and the night before so maybe thats catching up to me. I'm trying to find other reasons for my symptoms so that if AF shows up, I won't feel like a total fool for falling for her evil ways. Who am I kidding? I'm totally falling for it. I totally think I'm pregnant one minute and the next I'm running to the bathroom looking for AF. :shrug:


----------



## Princesskell

Tigermom said:


> :bfn: but it was noon!
> 
> Backstory: I work in the morning at our clinic, and my husband works in the afternoon. I come home, we eat lunch together, and off he goes to work. Before he left for work, he wanted me to POAS. I told him it's best with FMU, but he was like "come on! It has to be positive now"
> 
> Nope.
> 
> That's ok. I am still feeling sick and all of that. Of course, I am going through the usual "maybe it _is_ all in my head. Maybe my period will come tomorrow" etc. I know that would be soooooooo insane if that happened because too many things happened differently. No spotting still today, and it is 2 days late for that to start.
> 
> Doing ok, but dh's excitement melting into confusion hurt the most. It's one thing using logic on myself, but cheering him up was much worse. It's definitely making me second guess myself. My symptoms. My calculations. Trusting FF. All of that.
> 
> Silly me. I should have pushed a little harder with my original answer. "We cannot test today. It's too early still, and my urine won't be as concentrated. A negative will make us feel like crap" should have been what I said.:dohh:
> 
> :blush: It took me a lot longer this time to come out of the bfn funk, so that is why it took so long to write this. I actually did not want to record this one, but if :af:, people should know how late you can test negative.
> 
> Ok. Putting on a smile and moving on. Running an errand to pick up another box of tests. Thankfully they are still on sale, I believe. :flower::hugs:
> 
> Definitely giving it _at least_ 2 days before retesting. I'm thinking Saturday or Sunday now. :shrug:

:hugs: still too early....I'm still so positive for you Tiger xxx


MomWife said:


> I am just checking in ladies. I am 3dpo today. I am feeling kind of down since the hospital did not call me for an interview, but I have another phone interview next week on Thursday. I started working today at the school, (the preschoolers are so adorable, they made me smile for the 2 hrs that I was there!) which the pay isn't much but it will do until I can get my foot in the door at an hospital. So now I can finally put on my resume that I am working, I hope that will catch the interviewer eye since I haven't worked in years!! By me working at an elementary school, it should let them know that I passed the FBI checks, background checks and of course drug testing. Please ladies keep your FX for me that somebody I will work in a hospital. Will chat tomorrow.:hugs::hugs:
> 
> FX for you tigermom that it is just too early! FX for all the rest of you ladies.:hugs::flower::flower:

sorry you didn't get an interview. Never forget your dream, your opportunity will be hiding somewhere and I will keep extra fxd for you :hugs: I'm glad you enjoyed the classroom, I certainly love my job and it makes me smile everyday. So TWW for you...SS starts here!! What cd do you o? 



hopettc3 said:


> Yay! We've had quite a few posts today! I can't wait to see some really strong BFPs on here really soon!
> 
> I'm 8or9dpo today. I think its probably more like 8dpo. I hate to admit it, but I couldn't fight it and poas today. It was obviously too early so I got a BFN :dohh:. I'll probably still test tomorrow morning and then wait a couple days to see if AF shows up.
> As for symptoms, I've still got sore bbs. I felt nauseous all day today and was in serious need of a nap. The nausea could be the beginning of a cold and the nap could be lack of sleep. I did have some insomnia last night and the night before so maybe thats catching up to me. I'm trying to find other reasons for my symptoms so that if AF shows up, I won't feel like a total fool for falling for her evil ways. Who am I kidding? I'm totally falling for it. I totally think I'm pregnant one minute and the next I'm running to the bathroom looking for AF. :shrug:

Love you early testers :haha: sound like good symptoms starting so hope the bfn changes soon. How many tests do you have?



I'm cd14 and supposed to o on Sunday although my lower abdomen is tender so could that be the 'middle' pain you were describing of o?? Had ewcm the other day but could have been :sperm:! No horniness yet though? We have dtd every day for a week now, although its always been an evening and I want to try vary it up this weekend if possible just in case evening is not working for me?? Any research in that anyone?
So just keeping positive...don't know if it's my turn yet but trying very hard!! Xxx


----------



## ricschick

congrats fleur!!


----------



## ricschick

well im 14dpo I wasn't going to test today but im gradually changing my mind lol im not sure if I should or not ive held my wee for 2 hours so far so we will see!! il an opk tho as they have been positive everyday since I started testing Monday!


----------



## Princesskell

Ooooo go for it rikschick!! Fxd!!....


----------



## ricschick

heres todays what do you think + opk but extremely faint hpt


----------



## Princesskell

I think I can see something! :happydance: Have you tried a digi?


----------



## Tigermom

OOoooooOOO it looks good. I think I can see it!!! Are you going to use a digi now????? So exciting!!!:hugs:


----------



## ricschick

so tempted to use a digi ive not used one before but my body is quite slow in getting bfp so I don't want to see not pregnant!!

my back is sore at the moment and I feel so sleepy, but dinner has to be cooked:dohh:


----------



## Tigermom

A little update on this momma...

*EDITED:*NO PERIOD YET!!! The :witch: is due today, and she has shown nothing. "Ok ladies. I am going to be honest with you. Literally went to the bathroom after I posted that, and I wiped something very faintly pink. 

I think I am out this cycle. Definitely feeling the fool. I tried not to SS because I wasn't even planning on participating in that. Only when something gripped my attention did I even take notice. 

Maybe taking the prenatal silenced the spotting. Maybe I really felt nauseated, but maybe it was because of the prenatal...

Trying to stay positive, but that wiped kind of was the conclusion. "

Leaving the rest of my post because they are still the truth. My temp went down today, but not a dive. I didn't sleep well last night, and I woke frequently before temping this morning. It was down, but it was still well within a good range, I think.

Uterus is a little gurgly?!?! is the best way I can describe it. Definitely not cramping, but it is making me aware of it.

The best sign of all is, as you may remember, I upped my calories (as I am a MFP user), and I still lost a pound this last week. I upped the calories to maintenance, and I usually ate over that because of cravings and the need to snack, but I still lost weight. Obviously, I am not celebrating the loss, as I want to be as healthy for this baby as possible by not losing weight while pregnant, but if af were on her way, I would have gained probably 2-3lbs of water weight eating at a calorie deficit. I'm eating much more than that and still lost!!! Does that make sense? I think af is long gone. I think there is a baby in my belly!!! :happydance::dance::cry: Having said that, I will be adjusting my calories a bit further until I find a better balance. 

Not testing today for two reasons: 1) We had a storm last night, and I didn't feel comfortable taking my 2yo out in it to get some digis. 2)I am just going to wait until Sunday since I got that bfn yesterday. I know with my son that I got negatives until af was two days late. Each day that goes by without a sign from the :witch: is more confirmation that this girl is carrying!!!! EEEP!!!!

For those that have been gone for awhile, you may have missed me explaining how regular my cycles are. I always have a 12 day luteal phase, so af should be today, unless a freak accident with my cycle has occurred. It can happen, so I am still not telling anyone "I'm pregnant" without that bfp, but I am getting so excited!


----------



## Princesskell

Eeeekkkkk! I think you're still in xxx


----------



## ricschick

pink spotting could be a good thing!! fx tiger


----------



## Princesskell

Any more toilet trips Tiger?! :winkwink:


----------



## Tigermom

Not sure what is going on. 

I definitely was spotting all day... every trip to the bathroom included pink spotting, some included clots :(. However, the spotting has slowed down this evening. Still no cramping, not usual cramping at least. 

Still feel totally exhausted. Went through a lot of emotions today. Our schedule was slow at work, so my husband came home early, and we just went to Half-Price Books for a relaxing afternoon with our lil' guy. Within a matter of minutes of coming home, my husband had managed to put a smile on my face and turn my sadness into joy! How does that man do it?:cloud9:

The good thing: I know my husband really wants this. We had talked a week ago about not trying again, so we can just visit his family in Taiwan while I am not pregnant. Today though, he hugged me so tight, and he said "I still want to try! I don't want to stop trying in order to visit Taiwan. I'd rather go pregnant!" and I totally agreed. Not being pregnant, a chemical pregnancy (that someone private messaged me about), or possibly still being pregnant... either way, it made us realize how ready we are for this little one to come to us.

Still became extremely car sick today, still battled nausea, and I was definitely fighting to keep my eyes open. My bbs still hurt, so I will know it is :witch: if those go completely away accompanied with the bleeding. Right now, I am not out yet!!!! Fighting this until the end, and it isn't the end... just the beginning of another chance!!! :hugs:

We are staying positive until af comes, but we are not holding too much to this cycle. I grieved today, and I needed it. Now, no matter which way it goes, I will be ready. Fingers are still crossed, but my heart is open to whatever happens.


----------



## Princesskell

Implantation bleeding can still include clots Tiger??
I love how your dh can make you feel so sunny...he sounds like a good guy.
I hope today brings answers for you. How are your temps? Xxx


----------



## Princesskell

Cd15 for me today so o could be anytime now? Yesterday I felt a bit icky with a delicate tummy so I don't know if this was o pain? I also finally tried feeling my cervix! It felt very high up but as I have nothing to compare with I will keep checking these next few days?
We have bd'd every day for a week now so I'm confident we have covered an early o. I'm a bit shattered with it all tbh but last night was the first time this cycle I was fully in the mood so maybe another sign of o?

My parents had F overnight last night so we went to the cinema and for a meal, it was lovely. This morning I'm lazing in bed before I go pick her up! Xxx


----------



## ricschick

good luck tiger glad you have a good guy there!!! xx

afm.....definite faint lines this morning!!!:happydance: im so excited!! what do you think? af due today.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Congratulations rikschick!! Looks like a bfp to me  

Tiger I hope yours is an ib and not af. X


----------



## Princesskell

Something's definitely appearing ricschick!! :happydance: keep poas'ing!!

Are you awake yet tiger? 

We just got in a cheeky nooner, following fleur's success!! :winkwink:
I checked my cervix again this morning, still very high, couldn't really work out anything else about it! Xxx


----------



## Tigermom

I posted in my journal more detailed a few minutes ago, but I'm here :coffee:. Still no menses. Just spotting that has slowed down and gone brown. Clots have disappeared. Most of what I've read, the clots distinguish menses, not ib. However, they all say "if your cycles are regular, and you are spotting instead of bleeding, you are more likely pregnant." hahah :dohh: Thanks for that totally conflicting information, mypregnancybaby.com :roll: :haha:

My other short update is that I ran to the bathroom from morning sickness around 2am when I woke for what I thought was just before my alarm (haha oops), and then again about 30 minutes ago.

Jesus, take the wheel! I'm so lost :haha: Just praying, and keeping a smile on my face. I would have killed a month ago to be in this position of TTC, so I will take each part of it with a grain of salt, the emotions I feel, and eventually a smile back on my face!!!

@Ricschick: IT LOOKS SO GOOD!!!!! :hugs::happydance: How are you feeling? FXed for no :witch: today for you!!!

@Princess: :rofl: These nooners are putting a smile on my face!! You all are adorable!!! :haha:

@Mrs W: Thank you!! Keeping my FXed that is true! Today's incredibly different nausea put me back in the "this could be pregnancy?!?!" boat. Last night, I was definitely Team Menses and ready to move on. We will see!!! :hugs:


----------



## hopettc3

ricschick! I see the start of a BFP!! 

Pricesskell, cheeky nooner!!:happydance: Too funny! And don't worry, you'll get the hang of your cp. Just so you know, it will feel like your lips when soft and like your nose when its firm. 

Tiger: Reading all your posts keep me positive and my hopes for a BFP high. I'm still keeping my FX'd for you!!

I'm 10dpo and didn't test today. Yay me!! I only have the one test left so I'm holding out for tomorrow. If its still negative, I have to wait till Tues or Wed when my frers come in. Even if I wanted to buy them in town, the pharmacy's closed sun and mon(for the holiday) so I'd have to wait till tues anyways. I keep going back and forth thinking AF might be coming. **TMI Alert** I had diarrhea last night and this morning which is what usually happens the day before AF. I'm hoping its not AF and maybe my body making room for baby??? Oh well, all I can do now is keep symptom spotting and waiting for my BFP!

How are all you ladies doing? Any updates?


----------



## Princesskell

Tigermom said:


> I posted in my journal more detailed a few minutes ago, but I'm here :coffee:. Still no menses. Just spotting that has slowed down and gone brown. Clots have disappeared. Most of what I've read, the clots distinguish menses, not ib. However, they all say "if your cycles are regular, and you are spotting instead of bleeding, you are more likely pregnant." hahah :dohh: Thanks for that totally conflicting information, mypregnancybaby.com :roll: :haha:
> 
> My other short update is that I ran to the bathroom from morning sickness around 2am when I woke for what I thought was just before my alarm (haha oops), and then again about 30 minutes ago.
> 
> Jesus, take the wheel! I'm so lost :haha: Just praying, and keeping a smile on my face. I would have killed a month ago to be in this position of TTC, so I will take each part of it with a grain of salt, the emotions I feel, and eventually a smile back on my face!!!
> 
> @Ricschick: IT LOOKS SO GOOD!!!!! :hugs::happydance: How are you feeling? FXed for no :witch: today for you!!!
> 
> @Princess: :rofl: These nooners are putting a smile on my face!! You all are adorable!!! :haha:
> 
> @Mrs W: Thank you!! Keeping my FXed that is true! Today's incredibly different nausea put me back in the "this could be pregnancy?!?!" boat. Last night, I was definitely Team Menses and ready to move on. We will see!!! :hugs:

 I'm so lost for you too!! I agree the Internet is so confusing at times like this. Unfortunately the only thing that confirms things is time and patience...very hard in times of ttc! :dohh: I think it sounds very hopeful in terms of being pg and although your excitement could have stressed your body out and help off spotting I don't understand what one day of bleeding could be?? Sorry for the sickness though...rubbish feeling, but good! Can't wait for your next test xxx



hopettc3 said:


> ricschick! I see the start of a BFP!!
> 
> Pricesskell, cheeky nooner!!:happydance: Too funny! And don't worry, you'll get the hang of your cp. Just so you know, it will feel like your lips when soft and like your nose when its firm.
> 
> Tiger: Reading all your posts keep me positive and my hopes for a BFP high. I'm still keeping my FX'd for you!!
> 
> I'm 10dpo and didn't test today. Yay me!! I only have the one test left so I'm holding out for tomorrow. If its still negative, I have to wait till Tues or Wed when my frers come in. Even if I wanted to buy them in town, the pharmacy's closed sun and mon(for the holiday) so I'd have to wait till tues anyways. I keep going back and forth thinking AF might be coming. **TMI Alert** I had diarrhea last night and this morning which is what usually happens the day before AF. I'm hoping its not AF and maybe my body making room for baby??? Oh well, all I can do now is keep symptom spotting and waiting for my BFP!
> 
> How are all you ladies doing? Any updates?

thanks hope...so does soft lips mean o? Or is firm nose o?? I'm lost!!
Oh gosh another test from you tomorrow too...how exciting. Are you 8 hours behind me too? It's 6.15pm here in the uk xxx


----------



## hopettc3

Princess, hahaha! Soft lips means o. It takes practice to really figure it out and sometimes you're still confused. Yes, we're 8hrs behind you.


----------



## Princesskell

So far yes it's just adding to my confusion!!so after o has finished it will come lower and go firm?

So I need to wait until 2pm for the next batch of testing news :dohh:?!


----------



## Princesskell

Ricschick...still no af?? Fxd!


----------



## hopettc3

Princesskell said:


> So far yes it's just adding to my confusion!!so after o has finished it will come lower and go firm?
> 
> So I need to wait until 2pm for the next batch of testing news :dohh:?!

I know, its so confusing. It should get firm and low after o, but I have to say that it doesn't always happen. And you should check it at the same time everyday because its usually higher in the morning and lower in the evening. I've been checking am and pm just to see the difference. For me, it would change, but the last 3 days it has stayed high, soft, and closed so I'm hoping thats a good sign that I'm pregnant!! 

Lol! Sorry you have to wait so long to hear our results. It's nice to have all you ladies giving us so much support and to know that you're just as excited as us to see the results!


----------



## Tigermom

@hope: It sounds so good!!! Sounds really good :happydance:


----------



## hopettc3

Thanks Tiger! I really hope so, but I'm starting to get doubts. I've been getting major AF cramps today and just had a lower backache. I'm worried I might be out this month. I'm trying to stay positive and keep telling my (hopefully) little bean to stay in there and hold on tight!


----------



## Tigermom

Spotting picked up in the morning. It was back to pink and pretty significant, but it slowed down, and now it has nearly stopped like it did before. 

Hmmm Interesting things are happening! haha

We have our new digis, so if my temp goes up higher tomorrow, I will test. If it stays low or goes lower, I have the answer, but we are feeling really great. We had a nice day, and we are awaiting our answer! :happydance:


----------



## Princesskell

I'm awake and waiting for some test results today...good luck girls :dust: xxx


----------



## Princesskell

Come on...it's nearly 7am over there! Somebody must be awake and testing :shrug:


----------



## Tigermom

Good morning!

As you can see, my temperature is still above the crosshairs, but I didn't test today because it kept going down. I really don't want to waste these expensive things. Sorry.

Still very lightly spotting. Bbs hurt, but not severely. I will check in later with these, as they get worse throughout the day. Nausea present, but not as bad this morning as yesterday. No running to the bathroom or anything like that.

Last night I could barely walk into my son's room because of the smell. My husband was like "what's wrong?" After catching my breath, I said "Did you guys leave a poopy diaper open in there?" and he went in and was like "no. I changed him in the morning, but that is long gone." Clearly I am getting these weird "I'm pregnant" moments, but I am not holding my hopes to them because that temp keeps moving down. I haven't heard of chemical pregnancies running in our family, but my mom did miscarry a child before me _and_ she had her menses twice with me, so I know I am not out, but I do know that it isn't looking like this is the cycle.

AND. I am much further into a luteal phase than I have ever been. So that is another weird thing. That, alone, is making me think we may have lost our bean. I've never gone 15 days into one... ever. We'll see. FXed crossed for an answer, no matter which way :hugs:
Surprisingly feeling absolutely ok. Just awaiting our answer... still. Come on, body!!!

Any testing today????:flower:


----------



## ricschick

sorry tiger your still in limbo!! hoping for a bfp for you!!

I tested again this morning and still faint no af yet im 16dpo aprox and 1 day late according ff. what do you think? x


----------



## ricschick

in time limit and my wee was really cloudy!!


----------



## Princesskell

More limbo for everybody?? :saywhat: I never knew ttc could be SOOOOO confusing!
When will you test again tiger?
Claire I think you could be pg...hope it gets darker tomorrow?


----------



## hopettc3

Hi ladies, I got a bfn this morning :nope:. That was my last test. I guess I'll just have to wait till tues or wed when I get my new tests. I'm pretty disappointed. Its probably early or maybe I didn't ovulate again. I'll be calling the dr office on tues. Maybe they can figure something out. At this point, I have the feeling that I'm out. I keep telling myself that the older you get the longer it can take to get a bfp (someone had posted a link to this site). I'm really trying to hold on to that last string of hope, but I've accepted that I'm most likely out this cycle.


----------



## hopettc3

@ricschick: is cloudy urine a symptom??


----------



## ricschick

sorry hope when is af due? still hope yet!!
im not sure if it is I think it can be a number of things like dyhydration or a lot of creamy cm which mixes with it some how lol and im having a lot of it!


----------



## Princesskell

Oh boo to bfn's today everybody :growlmad:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Sorry hope, maybe it was too early yet for bfp. Fingers crossed af stays away. 

Rikschick, a line is a line hun, faint or not! You are pregnant, congratulations!! I think it's defo your :bfp:!! 

I am confused too!! This morning I was convinced I was out because with my last pregnancy I had a bright red implant bleed on 11dpo. I thought it was af at the time, there was no missing it. I'm 11dpo today and nothing. I know every pregnancy will be different but I keep comparing the cycle! Anyway to cheer myself up I poas opk not hpt, as I didn't want to waste an hpt and have heard opks can also pick up preg hormones, anyway there was a faint line. I have felt a bit icky today, tired and similar to how I felt in early pregnancy. I guess only a few days until I know, ill be testing Wednesday. 

Has everyone had nice weekends? Xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Tiger, sorry you are in limbo land as well. It's all so confusing isn't it, horrible tww. When are you going to test? I know what you mean between having pregnancy moments and swinging between being sure you are pregnant to being sure you can't be. I feel the same. :hug: not long until we all know for sure!


----------



## ricschick

Mrs W 11 said:


> Sorry hope, maybe it was too early yet for bfp. Fingers crossed af stays away.
> 
> Rikschick, a line is a line hun, faint or not! You are pregnant, congratulations!! I think it's defo your :bfp:!!
> 
> I am confused too!! This morning I was convinced I was out because with my last pregnancy I had a bright red implant bleed on 11dpo. I thought it was af at the time, there was no missing it. I'm 11dpo today and nothing. I know every pregnancy will be different but I keep comparing the cycle! Anyway to cheer myself up I poas opk not hpt, as I didn't want to waste an hpt and have heard opks can also pick up preg hormones, anyway there was a faint line. I have felt a bit icky today, tired and similar to how I felt in early pregnancy. I guess only a few days until I know, ill be testing Wednesday.
> 
> Has everyone had nice weekends? Xx

that's what I have been doing ive pee'd on a opk everyday since Monday and all + I think you have a good chance when is af due? I hope your right I just wish I had a darker line!! so frustrating:dohh:


----------



## hopettc3

Thanks ladies! I know it could just be early. AF isn't due till tues or wed. I probably shouldn't lose hope yet. I hate this swinging back and forth between thinking I AF is coming and thinking I'm pregnant.


----------



## Tigermom

@hope: stay positive, hun! Positivity can only help us. Remember, nothing is final until af is actually here!! :hugs:

@ricschick: I'm getting so exciting!! A faint positive is a positive!!!!! <3


----------



## Mrs W 11

My lines with first pregnancy were faint at first, I used a digi so I could see the words pregnant, maybe try that? X


----------



## Princesskell

Mrs W 11 said:


> Sorry hope, maybe it was too early yet for bfp. Fingers crossed af stays away.
> 
> Rikschick, a line is a line hun, faint or not! You are pregnant, congratulations!! I think it's defo your :bfp:!!
> 
> I am confused too!! This morning I was convinced I was out because with my last pregnancy I had a bright red implant bleed on 11dpo. I thought it was af at the time, there was no missing it. I'm 11dpo today and nothing. I know every pregnancy will be different but I keep comparing the cycle! Anyway to cheer myself up I poas opk not hpt, as I didn't want to waste an hpt and have heard opks can also pick up preg hormones, anyway there was a faint line. I have felt a bit icky today, tired and similar to how I felt in early pregnancy. I guess only a few days until I know, ill be testing Wednesday.
> 
> Has everyone had nice weekends? Xx

Each pregnancy is definitely different mrs w so I would not be disappointed not to see the implantation blood. Thanks for sharing though, it's good to hear different stories and timings. Looking forward to Wednesday :flower:

I'm on cd 18. I should have o'd yesterday according to ff so I'm going to go with that...1dpo so the waiting begins again! I'm pretty sure o has happened around the last few days as I have had the worst skin breakouts and a sicky feeling. I feel very tender around the middle today, but maybe it could be today :shrug:
Checking my cervix hasn't really helped, but I'm sure it's just because I'm not used to it? I've definitely had the Dtd covered, we have bded every day for the last 9 days. I'm shattered!! :winkwink: I think we will go to every other day these next few days just in case I am a late oer. Does anyone know what's the latest in a cycle you might o? I know it's not good to have a short luteal phase??

Ok so this TWW I'm making a solemn vow....NO symptom spotting, NO guessing I'm pg, NO working out edd's and NO early poas :dohh: !!!
This will go out of the window tomorrow I'm sure!

I'm starting my new workout programme is evening so that will give me something to focus on and also the house is a mess so I can obsess and worry over that!

Good luck to all today, I'm hoping when I come home from work this evening a few of you have woken up to some more definite answers? :hugs:


----------



## sailorsgirl

Hey could I borrow your eyes? Does anyone see anything?

The top is 10dpo and the bottom is todays at 11dpo.

Xxx
 



Attached Files:







20131111_062436_opt.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ricschick

def bfp!!!


----------



## ricschick

well boobs are killing me! bloated and still no af, maybe I ov later than I thought?? I took a boots test which are 50mlu and there was a faint line in time limit but not sure if it has colour?? getting fed up now as my body is sooooo SLOW!!


----------



## MomWife

Ricschick, I would keep testing. I saw your other pregnancy test, I seen the faint line and it seems like you are pregnant to me, but keep testing. The same thing happened to my sister. She took a pregnancy test and seen a faint line. A couple days later she took a test and it was only 1 line. One week later AF did not arrive so she took another and she was pregnant. FX for you!:flower::hugs:

I am not taking my temps for the rest of this month and probably not next month. I need a break from taking temps. I am 7dpo today. We only BD the day after O. I was just so stressed and depressed about getting a job with the hospital. I know things takes time especially thing you want.


FX ladies that this month will be your month.:hugs::hugs::flower:


----------



## Tigermom

The :witch: came! Booooo on that :haha:

I'm actually just happy to have our answer.

Still feeling like we may have fertilized but not stuck because in my 13 years of menses, I've never been 3 days late. I've never been exhausted from a few dpo until bleeding. Not sure what happened. Even when I ignore the symptoms (nausea, car sickness, increased smell sensitivity, and more), the signs (objective things) are insane: no weight gain prior to af and I usually gain between 2-3lbs of water weight, being late are the two big ones I can think of.

CAUTION... TMI: VERY TMI!!!! You've been warned... This is definitely CD 1, but I've never had it just pour out of me. I woke at 2am, and since my husband told me the time (our son had cried and woke us up), I knew I couldn't temp, so I grabbed my clean cup, a test and walked into the bathroom. It was kind of a horrible way to find out I wasn't pregnant. I could have done with less graphic intros :blush:, but it was like an entire af's worth of blood in the few minutes I was on the toilet. Again this morning. Anyone experience this? Maybe because I have been on prenatals for a month?:shrug:

You also can't see it because it is a new graph, but my temp is the same as yesterday's. This :witch: had it out for me :haha:. Is it like bloody mary? If you say her name too many times, she appears... with a vengeance? :rofl:


----------



## ricschick

:hugs:ahh sorry tiger, I had something similar the month before I conceived my son im pretty sure I had a chemical as my period lasted 10 days im normally 5 max and it had clots init, so if your heavier than normal id say it was a chemical xx:hugs:


----------



## Tigermom

Thanks.:hugs: Obviously, I won't know because I didn't test after af was late, but it really does seem like _something_ was off. :shrug: 

Time to take care, eat well, and try to prepare for the next 2 weeks of TTC!!! 

Any more testers today?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Princess how is your not symptom spotting going? Well I hope, fingers crossed you caught your egg! 

Sorry to hear that Tiger, look after yourself xx

I might do a test tomorrow but only because I want to test with husband on Wednesday as its his birthday so if its bfn I might wait another day until Thursday but if its bfp tomorrow I can test with him Wednesday. I know it's cheating but don't want to put a downer on his birthday. Still swinging between thinking I am and then thinking I'm not! I'm feeling sick today and really moody! I haven't had an ib but I did have that pos opk yesterday. Hmmmm. Not long to find out now.


----------



## Princesskell

sailorsgirl said:


> Hey could I borrow your eyes? Does anyone see anything?
> 
> The top is 10dpo and the bottom is todays at 11dpo.
> 
> Xxx

Oooo I think I do :shrug:
Still so early...more tests tomorrow please!!



ricschick said:


> well boobs are killing me! bloated and still no af, maybe I ov later than I thought?? I took a boots test which are 50mlu and there was a faint line in time limit but not sure if it has colour?? getting fed up now as my body is sooooo SLOW!!
> View attachment 696867

Are you still saving that digi?! 



MomWife said:


> Ricschick, I would keep testing. I saw your other pregnancy test, I seen the faint line and it seems like you are pregnant to me, but keep testing. The same thing happened to my sister. She took a pregnancy test and seen a faint line. A couple days later she took a test and it was only 1 line. One week later AF did not arrive so she took another and she was pregnant. FX for you!:flower::hugs:
> 
> I am not taking my temps for the rest of this month and probably not next month. I need a break from taking temps. I am 7dpo today. We only BD the day after O. I was just so stressed and depressed about getting a job with the hospital. I know things takes time especially thing you want.
> 
> 
> FX ladies that this month will be your month.:hugs::hugs::flower:

 it's hard to relax once you've started ttc isn't it? I don't think I could cope with temping.
I hope you have some good news from work soon and can feel better about things :flower:



Tigermom said:


> The :witch: came! Booooo on that :haha:
> 
> I'm actually just happy to have our answer.
> 
> Still feeling like we may have fertilized but not stuck because in my 13 years of menses, I've never been 3 days late. I've never been exhausted from a few dpo until bleeding. Not sure what happened. Even when I ignore the symptoms (nausea, car sickness, increased smell sensitivity, and more), the signs (objective things) are insane: no weight gain prior to af and I usually gain between 2-3lbs of water weight, being late are the two big ones I can think of.
> 
> CAUTION... TMI: VERY TMI!!!! You've been warned... This is definitely CD 1, but I've never had it just pour out of me. I woke at 2am, and since my husband told me the time (our son had cried and woke us up), I knew I couldn't temp, so I grabbed my clean cup, a test and walked into the bathroom. It was kind of a horrible way to find out I wasn't pregnant. I could have done with less graphic intros :blush:, but it was like an entire af's worth of blood in the few minutes I was on the toilet. Again this morning. Anyone experience this? Maybe because I have been on prenatals for a month?:shrug:
> 
> You also can't see it because it is a new graph, but my temp is the same as yesterday's. This :witch: had it out for me :haha:. Is it like bloody mary? If you say her name too many times, she appears... with a vengeance? :rofl:

 rubbish Tiger, I've just seen this on your journal so commented there...big :hugs:



Mrs W 11 said:


> Princess how is your not symptom spotting going? Well I hope, fingers crossed you caught your egg!
> 
> Sorry to hear that Tiger, look after yourself xx
> 
> I might do a test tomorrow but only because I want to test with husband on Wednesday as its his birthday so if its bfn I might wait another day until Thursday but if its bfp tomorrow I can test with him Wednesday. I know it's cheating but don't want to put a downer on his birthday. Still swinging between thinking I am and then thinking I'm not! I'm feeling sick today and really moody! I haven't had an ib but I did have that pos opk yesterday. Hmmmm. Not long to find out now.

 hmmmmmmm trying so hard not to think about SS, but so far I'm pretty relaxed :thumbup:
Dont know if we need one more dtd tonight, just to finish it off. I suppose of you are not sure when you have o'd it always the question, if I don't do more, did I miss it?? I will see where the mood takes us later :winkwink:
I think I'm only 1dpo today and after last month I'm not looking deeper into anything :blush:

Good idea about trying to avoid disappointment for dh on his birthday and we get to hear about a test one day early!! Good luck!


----------



## Mrs W 11

I would have dtd one more time after ov just to feel sure I'd covered all bases incase ov was slightly later but hubby was ill so we didn't. If you feel in the mood tough I say go for it!! X


----------



## Tigermom

Mrs W 11 said:


> Princess how is your not symptom spotting going? Well I hope, fingers crossed you caught your egg!
> 
> Sorry to hear that Tiger, look after yourself xx
> 
> I might do a test tomorrow but only because I want to test with husband on Wednesday as its his birthday so if its bfn I might wait another day until Thursday but if its bfp tomorrow I can test with him Wednesday. I know it's cheating but don't want to put a downer on his birthday. Still swinging between thinking I am and then thinking I'm not! I'm feeling sick today and really moody! I haven't had an ib but I did have that pos opk yesterday. Hmmmm. Not long to find out now.

That will be exciting, and I think that is a good plan. Avoiding the potential sad moment on his b-day. Even though, we have everything crossed for a bfp!!!! Sending :dust:!!!



Princesskell said:


> hmmmmmmm trying so hard not to think about SS, but so far I'm pretty relaxed :thumbup:
> Dont know if we need one more dtd tonight, just to finish it off. I suppose of you are not sure when you have o'd it always the question, if I don't do more, did I miss it?? I will see where the mood takes us later :winkwink:
> I think I'm only 1dpo today and after last month I'm not looking deeper into anything :blush:
> 
> Good idea about trying to avoid disappointment for dh on his birthday and we get to hear about a test one day early!! Good luck!

That is a good plan. My hubby was wiped out after 3 times in 2 days, so the day after O wasn't an option last time :haha: the poor dear :roll:. I am hoping we time things differently to get some more days in there this time! FXed for you!!! Enjoy the bd'ing!!!


----------



## Princesskell

Thanks Tiger. I have ewcm this evening so thinking maybe not o'd yet? :dohh: xxx


----------



## Tigermom

OOooooOOO get back to it then! What are you doing on BnB? Get to bd'ing! :winkwink: hahah


----------



## ricschick

Yep keeping that digi at arms length till later in the week I'm not going to test til Thursday ( hopefully) xx


----------



## Princesskell

Managed to sneak another one in! Surely I'm in the TWW now?? :shrug: xxx


----------



## sailorsgirl

Hi all...I got my bfp this morning on a digi...eek xxx


----------



## Princesskell

sailorsgirl said:


> Hi all...I got my bfp this morning on a digi...eek xxx

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Yeeeeeeeeeeeey! Congratulations :flower: how exciting. Those digis really do sort out all the confusion don't they!! :hugs:
So how are you feeling? When's your edd?

Lovely news to wake up to!! Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :thumbup:Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sailorsgirl

Going by when I believe I ovulated im due around the 24th July!! Crazy!! I feel a bit stunned to be honest. 

Hubby has just left for his surgery and wont be home until tomorrow so cant talk to him about it. But he seemed more excited than I expected hehe.

Xxx


----------



## hopettc3

Congrats sailorsgirl!!! That's great news!!!:hugs::happydance:

@Tiger: Very sorry to hear about AF. :flower: :hugs2: I hope you get a BFP this cycle!

I'm 12dpo today and no AF yet. I don't have any tests yet. I'm hoping they'll come in tomorrow, but it might not be till wed. I'll only test with fmu so I'll have to test the day after I receive them. My symptoms now are slight cramps, sore bbs, and increased appetite. Like hunger to the point of I'll throw up if I don't eat right now! All of this could, of course, be pre-AF stuff. We'll see....

How is everyone else?


----------



## ricschick

:dance::yipee::dance::yipee::dance: congrats sailorsgirl!!!! exciting news!!! :happydance:


----------



## ricschick

sounds promising hopeful!!! ive been super hungry too!!!! the other night I ate 2 platefuls of pasta followed by an intire large bar of mint aero lol if im not preg then im just a pig:haha::loopy:


----------



## Tigermom

sailorsgirl said:


> Hi all...I got my bfp this morning on a digi...eek xxx

:happydance::headspin::wohoo::dance: How exciting!!!! Congrats, a thousand times!!!!!!!:hugs:



hopettc3 said:


> Congrats sailorsgirl!!! That's great news!!!:hugs::happydance:
> 
> @Tiger: Very sorry to hear about AF. :flower: :hugs2: I hope you get a BFP this cycle!
> 
> I'm 12dpo today and no AF yet. I don't have any tests yet. I'm hoping they'll come in tomorrow, but it might not be till wed. I'll only test with fmu so I'll have to test the day after I receive them. My symptoms now are slight cramps, sore bbs, and increased appetite. Like hunger to the point of I'll throw up if I don't eat right now! All of this could, of course, be pre-AF stuff. We'll see....
> 
> How is everyone else?

That hunger was only ever with me for my pregnancy and this last cycle!! I think it is a fantastic sign!!!! :hugs: FXed that the witch stays away, hope!!!!


----------



## Princesskell

sailorsgirl said:


> Going by when I believe I ovulated im due around the 24th July!! Crazy!! I feel a bit stunned to be honest.
> 
> Hubby has just left for his surgery and wont be home until tomorrow so cant talk to him about it. But he seemed more excited than I expected hehe.
> 
> Xxx

Aw glad he's excited :happydance:
What a lovely edd, a cute summer baby!



hopettc3 said:


> Congrats sailorsgirl!!! That's great news!!!:hugs::happydance:
> 
> @Tiger: Very sorry to hear about AF. :flower: :hugs2: I hope you get a BFP this cycle!
> 
> I'm 12dpo today and no AF yet. I don't have any tests yet. I'm hoping they'll come in tomorrow, but it might not be till wed. I'll only test with fmu so I'll have to test the day after I receive them. My symptoms now are slight cramps, sore bbs, and increased appetite. Like hunger to the point of I'll throw up if I don't eat right now! All of this could, of course, be pre-AF stuff. We'll see....
> 
> How is everyone else?

the hunger thing sounds good to me :thumbup:
Oh I hope your tests are in the post right now!?



ricschick said:


> sounds promising hopeful!!! ive been super hungry too!!!! the other night I ate 2 platefuls of pasta followed by an intire large bar of mint aero lol if im not preg then im just a pig:haha::loopy:

Ha! Sounds like me...I ate so much chocolate over the weekend :blush:


----------



## Mrs W 11

I've been eating loads too, putting on a winter layer!! Ha ha!!

Princess welcome to the tww!! When will you stat poas? Are you an early poas-er or a good girl waiting until 14 dpo like me?!! 

Congrats sailor!! Fantastic news!! 

Rikschick, anymore tests today? Have you tried a digi? 

Hope, I hope your tests arrive soon xx


----------



## Princesskell

Ugh...not looking forward to the TWW!!
Im saying I'm 1dpo today. I had ewcm yesterday and have felt my cervix today it feels much lower and firmer...that means o has gone?
We got another bd in last night so I feel I've given it a good go this month.

I'm a very patient tester mrs w. I won't be peeing on any sticks until af is well and truly late. I'm naughty aren't I because I do like to encourage others to test!! :blush:


----------



## ricschick

No more tests yet I'm going to test in the morning I think xx


----------



## Princesskell

It must be digi time Claire??! Xxx


----------



## hopettc3

Lol Princesskell! You are always encouraging us to poas!! 

Thank you ladies!! I thought the nausea I was getting was from the prenatal vitamins so I switched to taking them in the evening. But I guess its not from the prenatals because I'm still nauseous. I just had lunch (chicken noodle soup-dd's choice) and I feel like my tummy doesn't like it. 
I got my frer tests in today!! I won't be testing till tomorrow morning. I don't want to risk not having fully concentrated pee and getting a bfn. So will definitely be using fmu. Wish me luck because I really need it!!

Any other testers??


----------



## Princesskell

Hoping there is a reason for the yakky sick feeling!

So two testers tomorrow...crossing every finger for you ladies! :hugs: xxx


----------



## Tigermom

hahah Princess!!! Do you work for First Response?? Such a POAS pusher!!! :winkwink::rofl:

FXed for both of you!!!! :test: and bring us :bfp:!!!!

<3


----------



## ricschick

Thanks girls!! Good luck hope!!!!! Xxxx


----------



## hopettc3

Thanks!! You too ricschick!! I hope your bfp gets stronger! :dust:


----------



## ricschick

"not pregnant"
but im fine so all those hpt were evaps:growlmad: so the +opks from last Monday must have been a long surge!! and was neg on sunday so when do you ovulate after a -opk? either that or my body is broken!:shrug: 

good luck hope I hope one of us has a bfp this morning. xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hey ladies,

I got a bfp this morning!!! Right on time for my hubby's birthday. I'm not sure how to post a photo from the app on my phone but will try later. 

Sorry you got bfn riks, really confusing? When is your af due? Xx


----------



## ricschick

wow congrats hope!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (whats your name lol):happydance::happydance::happydance:

according FF when I put in the +opks it changed my ov day and im apparently 4dpo?? I have irregular periods. x but surely an entire week of +opk should lead to ovulation this time right??????:shrug:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thank you! My name is becky 

A week of +opk I'd say you've def ov-ed. I thought you were getting faint lines on ic htps too though? Maybe it's too early yet. At least you're not out yet so still got my fingers crossed! Get bding just in case!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ricschick

wow great positives!!! welldone you lol 
yeah they must have been evaps nevermind I just hope I have ovulated and I get a bfp next week!! xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

I hope so too x


----------



## Tigermom

Awww Congrats Becky!!! Can't get much clearer than a digi!!!! Yay!!!! And what a lovely Happy Birthday for the dh! <3

I'm sorry for the evaps, ricschick. I don't use the OPKs, so I have no idea when they do that or why. I'm glad you are staying positive! :hugs:


----------



## Princesskell

Wooooo hoooo!! Congratulations Becky...another :bfp: and how sweet for dh. So he doesn't knw and you have to act surprised tomorrow??...brilliant!! How exciting :happydance:
Have you worked out an edd yet, I will update the first page!


----------



## Princesskell

I'm sorry Claire, still so confusing for you. I hope things are just a bit later than you thought?? :hugs: xxx


----------



## MomWife

Congrats Becky!!! I hope you have a heappy and healthy 9 months! :flower::baby::hugs: Your dh will be very happy! That will be a great birthday present!! Congrats again! I am happy for you!!!


----------



## sailorsgirl

Yey congrats becky!! Xx


----------



## Princesskell

Awww Sailorsgirl...look at the ticker!! :cloud9: I LOVE your LO's names by the way.now you newly preggos please don't disappear on us! I know this is a ttc thread but we still want to hear from you? Xxx


Not much news here. I'm on cd21, I think 3 or 4dpo. I was supposed to o on Sunday but then had ewcm and cervix was still high on Monday. It felt lower on Tuesday night.
Just trying to keep busy with F and work to keep my mind off the TWW! Xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thank you!! Hubby's bday was yesterday so we did the test together in the morning! I reckon I'm roughly 4 weeks 1 day today tho so could have same edd as sailor!! I'm thinking around 23 July? Only 2 days after my dds birthday eek! Bit close for comfort!! 

Oh I def won't be disappearing if its ok to stay?! 

Hope your tww hurries up princess! Any symptoms yet ?


----------



## hopettc3

Congrats Becky!!!! So happy for you!!:happydance:

As for me, I got a BFN yesterday. Basically, I wasted a test. I just needed to completely accept it yesterday. I was just talking to DH today about trying to see a doctor tomorrow to find out if I do actually ovulate. I was feeling really good today and my friends and I even started walking again tonight (we all got busy and stopped in the summer). I just got home and went to use the washroom and wiped away some spotting so it looks like I'm definitely out this cycle. :cry: I'll still go see the doctor tomorrow if I can get in to see him. Its so hard to see a doctor here. You have to go in the morning to see if they have an opening that day. If they don't, try again tomorrow. It sucks! 

Anyways, I hope everyone else is doing well. I hope to see some more BFPs soon!!


----------



## Tigermom

Aww hope, I'm sorry for the spotting, but remember that you are not out until af comes!! FXed it is just implantation spotting!! We are here for you :hugs:

Hopefully you won't need to ask about ovulation because you will have proof with a bfp, but I'm keeping FXed that you can get an appointment if you need

<3


----------



## ricschick

ah sorry hope!! fx for next cycle for a Christmas bfp!! xxx


----------



## ricschick

well something told me to test this morning:happydance:
I love my body again lol I hope its real!!!


----------



## Princesskell

Mrs W 11 said:


> Thank you!! Hubby's bday was yesterday so we did the test together in the morning! I reckon I'm roughly 4 weeks 1 day today tho so could have same edd as sailor!! I'm thinking around 23 July? Only 2 days after my dds birthday eek! Bit close for comfort!!
> 
> Oh I def won't be disappearing if its ok to stay?!
> 
> Hope your tww hurries up princess! Any symptoms yet ?

It's going quite fast actually. I'm cd22 today, 4or 5dpo I think. I am still sticking to my guns with no symptom spotting :haha: trying hard not to think one way or the other and just keeping up the bd'ing.
That's a great edd! :thumbup:


hopettc3 said:


> Congrats Becky!!!! So happy for you!!:happydance:
> 
> As for me, I got a BFN yesterday. Basically, I wasted a test. I just needed to completely accept it yesterday. I was just talking to DH today about trying to see a doctor tomorrow to find out if I do actually ovulate. I was feeling really good today and my friends and I even started walking again tonight (we all got busy and stopped in the summer). I just got home and went to use the washroom and wiped away some spotting so it looks like I'm definitely out this cycle. :cry: I'll still go see the doctor tomorrow if I can get in to see him. Its so hard to see a doctor here. You have to go in the morning to see if they have an opening that day. If they don't, try again tomorrow. It sucks!
> 
> Anyways, I hope everyone else is doing well. I hope to see some more BFPs soon!!

Oh poo, sorry for the bfn and I hope the spotting is nothing more. If it is af though at least that would be the end of the limbo and a fresh start with a new cycle.
That drs system sounds ridiculous? Who has time for that??? :growlmad:


----------



## Princesskell

Wooooooop woooop Claire!! That is great news! I'm so glad your uncertainty ended with a bfp!!! :happydance: 
How do you feel? Told anybody yet?
Congratulations!! Wow lots of bfp's these last few days! :cloud9:


----------



## ricschick

thank you!!!:happydance::happydance: 
I feel very bloated today and have had some cramps. I took 2 more tests today and all clear positives im going to do my last digi in the morning!!:thumbup:

your next!!:winkwink:


----------



## Tigermom

Oh I can't wait!! FXed crossed for that definitive positive!!!! :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## ricschick

1-2 weeks pregnant!!!


----------



## Tigermom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: YAY!!! Congrats!!!:hugs:


----------



## Princesskell

Wow...so you must have o'd later than you thought? Excellent news, we are on a roll now!! How are you feeling?

Anything going on with you this weekend Tiger? Has the horrid witch gone yet? 
Xxx


----------



## Tigermom

haha yes she is gone. :sleep: It was draining. I'm making extra sure to get my prenatal in. I have this weekend off, and that never happens because I usually have a Saturday fertility patient, but it has been really nice being allowed to be tired. 

I'm on CD 6, and the hubby is itching for a little... :winkwink: hahah Let's be honest, so am I. It's been almost 3 weeks because we didn't dtd during the TWW. :haha::blush:

I'm loving all of these :bfp:s Keep them coming, Luckies!!!!


----------



## MomWife

ricschick said:


> 1-2 weeks pregnant!!!

Congrats!!!! I am so happy for you!!! I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months! :flower::flower::baby::baby::hugs::hugs: I think it is so great that you ladies are getting your BFP's!! Now all the rest of us ladies have to get ours!! 

I am 12dpo and yesterday I had some spotting but AF is due on the 20th so I think AF is about to show up. FX that I will get pregnant next month!!! It would be fantastic if all of us get pregnant before next year!!! :hugs::hugs: This thread is making me very happy with all of these BFP's! I hope more is on the way soon! I hope you ladies will keep us updated and with belly pics to see how you ladies are coming along with your pregnancy. (If you don't mind):hugs:


----------



## Princesskell

Tigermom said:


> haha yes she is gone. :sleep: It was draining. I'm making extra sure to get my prenatal in. I have this weekend off, and that never happens because I usually have a Saturday fertility patient, but it has been really nice being allowed to be tired.
> 
> I'm on CD 6, and the hubby is itching for a little... :winkwink: hahah Let's be honest, so am I. It's been almost 3 weeks because we didn't dtd during the TWW. :haha::blush:
> 
> I'm loving all of these :bfp:s Keep them coming, Luckies!!!!

Glad she's gone :hugs: did you treat yourself to that nice bath and g&t??!
Poor dh, tell him to save his energy :winkwink: how often do you usually dtd?
I'm glad you got a Saturday to yourself, what are you doing with it? X



MomWife said:


> ricschick said:
> 
> 
> 1-2 weeks pregnant!!!
> 
> Congrats!!!! I am so happy for you!!! I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months! :flower::flower::baby::baby::hugs::hugs: I think it is so great that you ladies are getting your BFP's!! Now all the rest of us ladies have to get ours!!
> 
> I am 12dpo and yesterday I had some spotting but AF is due on the 20th so I think AF is about to show up. FX that I will get pregnant next month!!! It would be fantastic if all of us get pregnant before next year!!! :hugs::hugs: This thread is making me very happy with all of these BFP's! I hope more is on the way soon! I hope you ladies will keep us updated and with belly pics to see how you ladies are coming along with your pregnancy. (If you don't mind):hugs:Click to expand...

I like how everyone is so supportive on this thread. It is easy to get disheartened when ttc'ing and horrid when people can't cope with others' bfp's (although I do understand lttc must be tough). I hope we can all enjoy the preggos sharing belly pics and news on here too?

You are a few days ahead of me momwife. I hope it's not early af. Do you usually spot 4 days before af? Hopefully it is something else? Any other symptoms? X


----------



## Tigermom

Princesskell said:


> Tigermom said:
> 
> 
> haha yes she is gone. :sleep: It was draining. I'm making extra sure to get my prenatal in. I have this weekend off, and that never happens because I usually have a Saturday fertility patient, but it has been really nice being allowed to be tired.
> 
> I'm on CD 6, and the hubby is itching for a little... :winkwink: hahah Let's be honest, so am I. It's been almost 3 weeks because we didn't dtd during the TWW. :haha::blush:
> 
> I'm loving all of these :bfp:s Keep them coming, Luckies!!!!
> 
> Glad she's gone :hugs: did you treat yourself to that nice bath and g&t??!
> Poor dh, tell him to save his energy :winkwink: how often do you usually dtd?
> I'm glad you got a Saturday to yourself, what are you doing with it? X
> 
> 
> 
> MomWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricschick said:
> 
> 
> 1-2 weeks pregnant!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats!!!! I am so happy for you!!! I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months! :flower::flower::baby::baby::hugs::hugs: I think it is so great that you ladies are getting your BFP's!! Now all the rest of us ladies have to get ours!!
> 
> I am 12dpo and yesterday I had some spotting but AF is due on the 20th so I think AF is about to show up. FX that I will get pregnant next month!!! It would be fantastic if all of us get pregnant before next year!!! :hugs::hugs: This thread is making me very happy with all of these BFP's! I hope more is on the way soon! I hope you ladies will keep us updated and with belly pics to see how you ladies are coming along with your pregnancy. (If you don't mind):hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I like how everyone is so supportive on this thread. It is easy to get disheartened when ttc'ing and horrid when people can't cope with others' bfp's (although I do understand lttc must be tough). I hope we can all enjoy the preggos sharing belly pics and news on here too?
> 
> You are a few days ahead of me momwife. I hope it's not early af. Do you usually spot 4 days before af? Hopefully it is something else? Any other symptoms? XClick to expand...

haha we had a... to coin your adorable term... cheeky nooner :haha:
We are still at least 5 days from O, so I figure a little fun today won't drain him of too much. We were both needing a little "stress" release because it has been so long since we dtd! haha It was nice. 

I did a lot of nothing today. Besides having a little naughty nap time with dh :winkwink:, I made curry for dinner, did a little laundry, but besides that, I ultimately accomplished nothing._* But *_it was so nice! I have tomorrow too, so no need to kill my to-do list today. It was so nice waking up when I wanted to that I didn't realize how much I needed a great night's sleep and a lazy morning. Really restful and perfect!!! I ended up not having a bath because I've been so tired that I was afraid sitting in there would only enhance that sleepiness. I would not fully enjoy it going into it when I'd have to get out 5 minutes later to go to sleep :blush:

I really hope the lovely bfpers in here will post pictures and keep us TOTALLY informed on updates, symptoms, Dr. visits, and keep us entertained in our TTC adventures!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ricschick

Thanks ladies for all your support! This is a lovely thread and I'm staying put! 
I hope everyone gets their bfp!

After DTD this morning dh had a bit of brown/pink spotting on his boxers and slightly when I wiped do you think I should be worried? X


----------



## Princesskell

Tiger that's great that you got a lazy day. Whose turn was it with DS?
So 5 day till o...right lots of fruit and veg, fresh air and no stress! Get that body prepared!
xxx

Ricschick, it could be implantation? I had a bit of spotting early days and was told as long as its not bright red it's ok? Xxx


----------



## Tigermom

Princesskell said:


> Tiger that's great that you got a lazy day. Whose turn was it with DS?
> So 5 day till o...right lots of fruit and veg, fresh air and no stress! Get that body prepared!
> xxx
> 
> Ricschick, it could be implantation? I had a bit of spotting early days and was told as long as its not bright red it's ok? Xxx

He was napping :haha: His room is a ways from ours, so no problem enjoying the moment. I am potentially as soon as 5 days from O- peak day which means that we will be bd'ing soon. No cm changes yet, but I also haven't paid attention because it is so soon. 

Going to start keeping an eye out for that. Nervous for my ff VIP membership to end in 2 days. *Will I still get the crosshairs?* I know what day my O will be, but I still like getting that confirmation from them. I'm also going to miss the estimated af and O dates. Those are a nice thing to look at. Oh well. I'm not paying for that. :nope:

@Ricschick, it could be implantation for sure. I've even read a lot of women saying that theirs (before a bfp) was bright red, so much so that they thought their af had arrived. A little spotting is never a bad thing because you are not out until that witch shows her face, and we all have our whole bodies crossed that she won't!!!!! :dust: Do you normally spot before af? What cd are you technically on?


----------



## ricschick

No never spot really but it was after having sex so that's maybe why. I'm in cd45. Xx


----------



## MomWife

Ladies, bad news for me, AF showed up today.:growlmad::growlmad: I guess I will try again next month. Didn't think it would be this hard TTC.:shrug: FX crossed for the rest of you ladies that you get your BFP! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Risk chick congratulations!!!!! Only just seeing your news of bfp as have been away at the wkend. Fantastic news hun. I'm so pleased for you!! I'm sure the spotting will be normal, I had some sat time around and I do think dtd can irritate things and cause a little spotting. Try not to worry (easier said than done I know) xx

Tiger it sounds like you had a really lovely weekend. I haven't used ff VIP before and I still got crosshairs I think? Are you using opks as well or just temping? 

Sorry you got your af momwife. How long did it take to ttc your first 2?

Princess you are doing well not symptom spotting! Glad the tww is going quick, when will you be testing? 

Hope everyone has had lovely weekends. I'd love to stick around on the thread if everyone is ok with that. You ladies are fab and I want to be around when everyone gets their bfps  xx


----------



## Princesskell

ricschick said:


> No never spot really but it was after having sex so that's maybe why. I'm in cd45. Xx

Sounds probable to me :winkwink:


MomWife said:


> Ladies, bad news for me, AF showed up today.:growlmad::growlmad: I guess I will try again next month. Didn't think it would be this hard TTC.:shrug: FX crossed for the rest of you ladies that you get your BFP! :hugs:

 oh no...stupid :witch: that's rubbish. I'm sorry momwife. Make sure you get your Conkers treat tonight...deep bubble bath with candles and a book and a drink of choice and lots of chocolate :hugs:
It's much trickier than it sounds getting that sperm to find that egg at exactly the right time xxx



Mrs W 11 said:


> Risk chick congratulations!!!!! Only just seeing your news of bfp as have been away at the wkend. Fantastic news hun. I'm so pleased for you!! I'm sure the spotting will be normal, I had some sat time around and I do think dtd can irritate things and cause a little spotting. Try not to worry (easier said than done I know) xx
> 
> Tiger it sounds like you had a really lovely weekend. I haven't used ff VIP before and I still got crosshairs I think? Are you using opks as well or just temping?
> 
> Sorry you got your af momwife. How long did it take to ttc your first 2?
> 
> Princess you are doing well not symptom spotting! Glad the tww is going quick, when will you be testing?
> 
> Hope everyone has had lovely weekends. I'd love to stick around on the thread if everyone is ok with that. You ladies are fab and I want to be around when everyone gets their bfps  xx

we definitely want to hear from you. How are you feeling?

Well it's not hard to symptom spot when you have NO symptoms :shrug: don't think it's my month? :nope:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Loads of ladies say the month they had no symptoms was the month they got their bfp! Fingers crossed x

I'm feeling ok, really tired and sick in the afternoons and early evening and very tearful and hormonal, moody etc. so I'm taking myself off to bed now! X


----------



## Princesskell

Awww bless you...night night xxx


----------



## Tigermom

I'm one of those. I had NOTHING when I was preggo with my little guy. No bb pain, nothing. 

@Princess: that could be a good thing for you. No symptoms might be your symptom!?!?! It was for me


----------



## MomWife

Mrs W 11 said:


> Risk chick congratulations!!!!! Only just seeing your news of bfp as have been away at the wkend. Fantastic news hun. I'm so pleased for you!! I'm sure the spotting will be normal, I had some sat time around and I do think dtd can irritate things and cause a little spotting. Try not to worry (easier said than done I know) xx
> 
> Tiger it sounds like you had a really lovely weekend. I haven't used ff VIP before and I still got crosshairs I think? Are you using opks as well or just temping?
> 
> Sorry you got your af momwife. How long did it take to ttc your first 2?
> 
> Princess you are doing well not symptom spotting! Glad the tww is going quick, when will you be testing?
> 
> Hope everyone has had lovely weekends. I'd love to stick around on the thread if everyone is ok with that. You ladies are fab and I want to be around when everyone gets their bfps  xx

I don't know how long it took with either of my DD's since we wasn't trying. :shrug: Please stick around on this thread, I am okay with it!:hugs:


----------



## MomWife

Mrs W 11 said:


> Risk chick congratulations!!!!! Only just seeing your news of bfp as have been away at the wkend. Fantastic news hun. I'm so pleased for you!! I'm sure the spotting will be normal, I had some sat time around and I do think dtd can irritate things and cause a little spotting. Try not to worry (easier said than done I know) xx
> 
> Tiger it sounds like you had a really lovely weekend. I haven't used ff VIP before and I still got crosshairs I think? Are you using opks as well or just temping?
> 
> Sorry you got your af momwife. How long did it take to ttc your first 2?
> 
> Princess you are doing well not symptom spotting! Glad the tww is going quick, when will you be testing?
> 
> Hope everyone has had lovely weekends. I'd love to stick around on the thread if everyone is ok with that. You ladies are fab and I want to be around when everyone gets their bfps  xx




Princesskell said:


> ricschick said:
> 
> 
> No never spot really but it was after having sex so that's maybe why. I'm in cd45. Xx
> 
> Sounds probable to me :winkwink:
> 
> 
> MomWife said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, bad news for me, AF showed up today.:growlmad::growlmad: I guess I will try again next month. Didn't think it would be this hard TTC.:shrug: FX crossed for the rest of you ladies that you get your BFP! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> oh no...stupid :witch: that's rubbish. I'm sorry momwife. Make sure you get your Conkers treat tonight...deep bubble bath with candles and a book and a drink of choice and lots of chocolate :hugs:
> It's much trickier than it sounds getting that sperm to find that egg at exactly the right time xxx
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs W 11 said:
> 
> 
> Risk chick congratulations!!!!! Only just seeing your news of bfp as have been away at the wkend. Fantastic news hun. I'm so pleased for you!! I'm sure the spotting will be normal, I had some sat time around and I do think dtd can irritate things and cause a little spotting. Try not to worry (easier said than done I know) xx
> 
> Tiger it sounds like you had a really lovely weekend. I haven't used ff VIP before and I still got crosshairs I think? Are you using opks as well or just temping?
> 
> Sorry you got your af momwife. How long did it take to ttc your first 2?
> 
> Princess you are doing well not symptom spotting! Glad the tww is going quick, when will you be testing?
> 
> Hope everyone has had lovely weekends. I'd love to stick around on the thread if everyone is ok with that. You ladies are fab and I want to be around when everyone gets their bfps  xxClick to expand...
> 
> we definitely want to hear from you. How are you feeling?
> 
> Well it's not hard to symptom spot when you have NO symptoms :shrug: don't think it's my month? :nope:Click to expand...


Yes I will have my conkers treat tonight! I have my fav bubble bath and plenty of chocolate and everything else. You are right that it is not easy for the sperm to find the egg. After AF is done me and DH will try to BD every other day. Hopefully we don't miss again, but if we do then we will be trying again until we have finally conceived!!! Thank you for mentioning the conkers treat that will make me feel better! :hugs:


----------



## Jokerette

ladies I'm sorry I was MIA. I took a couple weeks off BNB after my chemical... just some breathing time. but I'm back and hopefully will ovulate in about a week. 

I see we have some BFP's yay!!!! congrats to the new bumps :)


----------



## Princesskell

Jokerette said:


> ladies I'm sorry I was MIA. I took a couple weeks off BNB after my chemical... just some breathing time. but I'm back and hopefully will ovulate in about a week.
> 
> I see we have some BFP's yay!!!! congrats to the new bumps :)

Lovely to see you back Jokerette...glad you are feeling ready to jump back in the game :hugs: xxx


----------



## ricschick

Princess definately doesn't mean your out!!! The few days upto my Bfp I didn't feel any different just wet. Fx!!! 

Hope everyone is ok. Today!!! I'm feeling pretty crap think I've got a tummy bug! Blah!!!! Xx


----------



## Tigermom

Mrs W 11 said:


> Risk chick congratulations!!!!! Only just seeing your news of bfp as have been away at the wkend. Fantastic news hun. I'm so pleased for you!! I'm sure the spotting will be normal, I had some sat time around and I do think dtd can irritate things and cause a little spotting. Try not to worry (easier said than done I know) xx
> 
> Tiger it sounds like you had a really lovely weekend. I haven't used ff VIP before and I still got crosshairs I think? *Are you using opks as well or just temping? *
> 
> Sorry you got your af momwife. How long did it take to ttc your first 2?
> 
> Princess you are doing well not symptom spotting! Glad the tww is going quick, when will you be testing?
> 
> Hope everyone has had lovely weekends. I'd love to stick around on the thread if everyone is ok with that. You ladies are fab and I want to be around when everyone gets their bfps  xx

Just temping. I would love to use the OPKs especially so I can give my true recommendation on them to my patients, but we decided not to just yet. I think we will give it a try for a few months and then see.


----------



## Tigermom

Jokerette said:


> ladies I'm sorry I was MIA. I took a couple weeks off BNB after my chemical... just some breathing time. but I'm back and hopefully will ovulate in about a week.
> 
> I see we have some BFP's yay!!!! congrats to the new bumps :)

I'm glad you are back and are feeling better!! Sounds like you took the time you needed to just be with your thoughts and emotions. :hugs: :hugs:



ricschick said:


> Princess definately doesn't mean your out!!! The few days upto my Bfp I didn't feel any different just wet. Fx!!!
> 
> Hope everyone is ok. Today!!! I'm feeling pretty crap think I've got a tummy bug! Blah!!!! Xx

Aww feel better. Tummy bugs, with a bean already in your tummy, are no fun! :( Take care :flower:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Welcome back jokerette. Best of luck for you this cycle, hope you get your sticky bean soon. 

I found bding every other day until I am sure I've oved works very well for me momwife, it's got me preggo both times I wanted to so keeping my fingers crossed it works for you too. 

I'm worrying too about being symptomless now. Haven't felt sick for a couple day (but I am eating more) and no sore boobs at all. The were very sore this time with my last pregnancy. Hoping all is ok. 

How's everyone doing?


----------



## Princesskell

ricschick said:


> Princess definately doesn't mean your out!!! The few days upto my Bfp I didn't feel any different just wet. Fx!!!
> 
> Hope everyone is ok. Today!!! I'm feeling pretty crap think I've got a tummy bug! Blah!!!! Xx

Not even feeling wet :wacko: don't think there is anything happening here this month :shrug:


Mrs W 11 said:


> Welcome back jokerette. Best of luck for you this cycle, hope you get your sticky bean soon.
> 
> I found bding every other day until I am sure I've oved works very well for me momwife, it's got me preggo both times I wanted to so keeping my fingers crossed it works for you too.
> 
> I'm worrying too about being symptomless now. Haven't felt sick for a couple day (but I am eating more) and no sore boobs at all. The were very sore this time with my last pregnancy. Hoping all is ok.
> 
> How's everyone doing?

Each time can be totally different...just keep taking care of yourself. Do you have your first appointment booked yet? Sorry if you've already said.
Xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hey, no hadn't said. I haven't booked my drs appointment yet but they don't do much at the first dr appoint. Last time my booking in with the midwife was about 10 weeks so ages yet! I might go to drs later this week or next week as I want to mention the lady having cancer treatment in my office and get his advice. 

When are you testing princess? Test test test!!! :bfp: I hope xxx


----------



## Princesskell

No I remember it being a bit of an anticlimax :wacko:

No testing here until af is late!! Xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

When is your af due?


----------



## Princesskell

Mrs W 11 said:


> When is your af due?

Sunday, although last cycle I was spotting on cd28 then full on af cd29 which would be spotting Friday then af Saturday, so really Friday is the start of danger day!


----------



## hopettc3

Hi ladies! Sorry I've been missing the last couple days. I spent the entire weekend reorganizing and cleaning the house. on the plus side, I had a super short and painless AF. It started with spotting, then 2 days of light flow, then yesterday and today just spotting again. I'm thinking I probably had an anovulatory cycle. **TMI** I've read that you don't get red blood when you don't ovulate and mine was more brown than red. 
I haven't been able to get into the dr's (so annoying that I have to call everday!). I'll try again tomorrow to see if I can get in. This time I'm actually going into the office instead of calling.

You all sound like you're doing great! Any new updates?


----------



## ricschick

I hope you ladies get your bfp's this cyvle!!!! A love Xmas Bfp!!! 
My belly is a lot better today!!!! I did not smell good yesterday lol I wouldn't of been surprised if dh want a divorce yesterday!! Tmi lol!! But feeling a lot better today a bit crampy but nothing unusual it hasn't sunk in yet that I'm actually pregnant as it was over shadowed by moving at the weekend! But great timing as I didn't have to lift a thing!! Lol

Hope everyone is having a happy Tuesday!! Xxx


----------



## hopettc3

Isn't it great when you can use your pregnancy to get out of doing certain things!! I'm glad you're doing well Claire!

I was able to make an appt with my dr. I'll be going in at 3pm today. We'll see what he says about ovulation.


----------



## Princesskell

hopettc3 said:


> Hi ladies! Sorry I've been missing the last couple days. I spent the entire weekend reorganizing and cleaning the house. on the plus side, I had a super short and painless AF. It started with spotting, then 2 days of light flow, then yesterday and today just spotting again. I'm thinking I probably had an anovulatory cycle. **TMI** I've read that you don't get red blood when you don't ovulate and mine was more brown than red.
> I haven't been able to get into the dr's (so annoying that I have to call everday!). I'll try again tomorrow to see if I can get in. This time I'm actually going into the office instead of calling.
> 
> You all sound like you're doing great! Any new updates?

Great news about the organising and the quick af :thumbup: I don't know much about anovulatory cycles I'm afraid but I know the last person on here who though she had had one ended up with a bfp a few days later!! :wacko: xxx


ricschick said:


> I hope you ladies get your bfp's this cyvle!!!! A love Xmas Bfp!!!
> My belly is a lot better today!!!! I did not smell good yesterday lol I wouldn't of been surprised if dh want a divorce yesterday!! Tmi lol!! But feeling a lot better today a bit crampy but nothing unusual it hasn't sunk in yet that I'm actually pregnant as it was over shadowed by moving at the weekend! But great timing as I didn't have to lift a thing!! Lol
> 
> Hope everyone is having a happy Tuesday!! Xxx

 didn't know you were moving house?? I'm glad it went well.
I bet it will take a while to sink in :haha: hope the cramping eases.
I was looking on ff this morning and my next cycle af is due on Christmas eve so if nothing happens this cycle Christmas could be exta exciting or extra disappointing this year :wacko: xxx



hopettc3 said:


> Isn't it great when you can use your pregnancy to get out of doing certain things!! I'm glad you're doing well Claire!
> 
> I was able to make an appt with my dr. I'll be going in at 3pm today. We'll see what he says about ovulation.

Let us know how you get on xxx


----------



## Tigermom

Oh good luck, Hope!!! I hope your doctor can give you some answers!! :) :hugs:


----------



## MomWife

Hope, I hope your Dr. appt went ok. 

Ricschick, I am glad that you are posting updates! Keep posting updates for us. 

I hope someone get their BFP soon! FX to you Princess!:hugs:


----------



## Tigermom

I felt lost this afternoon. Every time I tried to check into BnB, I saw the site for 2 seconds before being redirecting to an adult entertainment site (connecting people for sexual intercourse and so many other things). No idea what was going on or if I was the only person who experienced this. I was so sad. I couldn't check in with any of you; it was such a WEIRD thing to happen!!! :haha:


----------



## Jokerette

Tiger oh my!!!!


----------



## hopettc3

Lol!Oh my goodness Tiger!! That's really strange, but super funny!!

I went to the dr and since its a small town, I guess he doesn't get a lot of practice dealing with infertility issues. He told me that he's a bit rusty. He had to call a specialist thats in a city near us to ask a few questions about how he should proceed and then looked at my past records from my previous dr. He gave me a call and I'll be going in tomorrow to get some blood tests done (tsh, prolactin, etc) and then possibly be put on clomid. It seems my body doesn't really want to cooperate with me. 
I was a bit annoyed with DH today. We had a huge discussion before we started ttc about wanting another baby. Now, he's like "oh well, we don't need another baby". I know he's trying to say that its ok if we can't get pregnant and we're really happy with our two little girls. But now that we've been ttc, I'm super committed. I want another little baby. I can't just give up and say "oh well". I don't think he completely understands where I'm coming from. I know he wants another baby, but I think he doesn't want to put pressure on me or make it stressful. 
I guess we'll see what happens after my blood tests tomorrow.

Any other updates?


----------



## Tigermom

Jokerette said:


> Tiger oh my!!!!

haha :) and I understand how ads work. If I google something, I know that I will most likely see an ad later, but I don't visit adult sites, nor do I google sexual partners and porn :haha:, so this was weird. It also wasn't an ad. I was being taken from this site to that one. Hmmm... The weirder part still was that no one in any board appeared to experience this with me. I had to run a scan for viruses, but nothing came up. :shrug: Lucky girl?!?!?! :haha:



hopettc3 said:


> Lol!Oh my goodness Tiger!! That's really strange, but super funny!!
> 
> I went to the dr and since its a small town, I guess he doesn't get a lot of practice dealing with infertility issues. He told me that he's a bit rusty. He had to call a specialist thats in a city near us to ask a few questions about how he should proceed and then looked at my past records from my previous dr. He gave me a call and I'll be going in tomorrow to get some blood tests done (tsh, prolactin, etc) and then possibly be put on clomid. It seems my body doesn't really want to cooperate with me.
> I was a bit annoyed with DH today. We had a huge discussion before we started ttc about wanting another baby. Now, he's like "oh well, we don't need another baby". I know he's trying to say that its ok if we can't get pregnant and we're really happy with our two little girls. But now that we've been ttc, I'm super committed. I want another little baby. I can't just give up and say "oh well". I don't think he completely understands where I'm coming from. I know he wants another baby, but I think he doesn't want to put pressure on me or make it stressful.
> I guess we'll see what happens after my blood tests tomorrow.
> 
> Any other updates?

I'm glad you got in, but sorry about the lack of answers. 

Men are just no good with words. I'm sure he means exactly what you are thinking. He just doesn't want you to take the blame for no pregnancy or feel pressured to go on medicine. I'm sure he is just (like my husband and many other men before them) terrible at saying what he means with the real feelings he's trying to express. :hugs:

I hope this next appointment will give you your answers. Keeping my FXed that tomorrow goes a bit better :flower:


----------



## Princesskell

Tiger that is bizarre! Hope it's fixed!!

Hope I'm glad your dr is taking things forward so quickly. I think here they would just say try for 6 months to a year before they would look into anything?? I'm sure tiger is right about dh, keep communicating and be honest with him. :hugs: xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Oh my goodness tiger, you've reminded me, when I was pregnant with dd1 that happened to me with bnb sometimes!! It just kept directing me to an x rated adult porn type website. How bizarre that its happened to you too?! And this was 18 months-2 years ago!! 

Hope - that's good that your dr is being proactive and trying to get the ball rolling for you. I think your husband is just trying to let you know he won't mind and look on the positive side but I know that isn't what you wanted to hear from him. Sometimes men don't realise how what they say makes us feel. Big hugs xx


----------



## ricschick

Tiger how strange!!! Never happened to me either lol hope it doesn't happen again!!

Great news hope that the doctor is doing something and you will get any help that you may need!! I agree with the girls men are just stupid sometimes lol and don't no how to say things sometimes x
Afm I've done a couple if tests lol just for ease of mind and they got darker day by day so that makes me feel better! Tiredness is kicking in now but I don't have time to rest as there's so much to do in the new house and I'm up the school 3 times a day as I drop the girls off in the morning then I'm back again at 12 to drop Jamie off then back again at 3 to collect them all!! &#128564;


----------



## Mrs W 11

My tests have been getting darker too rikschick so am hoping that's a good sign. I know there is a point where the hormone level is so high and can confuse a test so we shouldn't keep testing but don't know when that is.

Enjoy your new house! We went to see a house yesterday and I really loved it! I want to put in an offer but need to persuade hubby and we haven't sold ours yet. I'm so worried someone else will swoop in and buy it!!


----------



## Tigermom

Mrs W 11 said:


> *Oh my goodness tiger, you've reminded me, when I was pregnant with dd1 that happened to me with bnb sometimes!! It just kept directing me to an x rated adult porn type website. How bizarre that its happened to you too?! And this was 18 months-2 years ago!! *
> 
> Hope - that's good that your dr is being proactive and trying to get the ball rolling for you. I think your husband is just trying to let you know he won't mind and look on the positive side but I know that isn't what you wanted to hear from him. Sometimes men don't realise how what they say makes us feel. Big hugs xx



I'm so glad that I am not going insane and/or am the only one to have experienced this!!! It was only for a few hours, but it is all better now!!!


----------



## hopettc3

Thanks ladies! It makes me feel so much better when I get your support. I think my dr is really getting everything going because of my previous troubles. I went in for the blood test this morning. I'm hoping to get the results soon. Its a small town so it shouldn't take too long hopefully. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Princesskell

How is everybody getting on? It's quiet in here...


I'm just trying to keep af away! I'm cd27, she arrived cd 28 last cycle but has been cd 30 the 2 cycles previously, so I'm holding my breath until Sunday. Do you think if I lay on the settee with my legs in the air it will keep her away??

No real symptoms apart from feeling af is here today so I'm not expecting much :dohh:
Always hopeful though! I feel very proud of the lack of symptom spotting this month though, but that is probably because I haven't had any symptoms!! Xxx


----------



## Tigermom

Princesskell said:


> How is everybody getting on? It's quiet in here...
> 
> 
> I'm just trying to keep af away! I'm cd27, she arrived cd 28 last cycle but has been cd 30 the 2 cycles previously, so I'm holding my breath until Sunday. *Do you think if I lay on the settee with my legs in the air it will keep her away??*
> 
> No real symptoms apart from feeling af is here today so I'm not expecting much :dohh:
> Always hopeful though! I feel very proud of the lack of symptom spotting this month though, but that is probably because I haven't had any symptoms!! Xxx

:haha: I wonder the same thing sometimes. :)

Good for you for no SS!! Keeping everything crossed!!! :af:!!


----------



## hopettc3

Keeping my fingers crossed for you Princesskell!! I just wanted to mention that a lot of women get their BFP when they don't get any symptoms. Actually, my first pregnancy I didn't think I was pregnant because I didn't have many symptoms. Good luck!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ooh good luck princess! I hope af doesn't arrive. X


----------



## Princesskell

Thanks ladies!

I am sure she is on her way, feeling crampy and grumpy :growlmad:


----------



## Princesskell

Think af is here :growlmad:


----------



## Tigermom

Booooo!!!! But you are not sure? I am keeping my FXed until you let us know! :hugs: :af::af::af::af::af::af::af:


----------



## hopettc3

No AF!!! Are you sure its AF??


----------



## Twinklie12

Hi ladies!!! Somehow I got un-subscribed to this thread!!! eeek! Sad I missed so much, was just tryin to catch up now.

I took a little break from BnB while waiting for my fertile window, just trying not to stress.

I see I missed some BFPs!!!!! How exciting! Congrats ladies! I hope this is truly a lucky thread!

Hope - I am glad you are getting some help, and I hope they get you what you need while also supporting you. Doctors and men can be insensitive sometimes! But they don't mean it. Thinking of you. :hugs:

Princess - I hope AF stays away!!!! :dust:


----------



## Twinklie12

Oh, AFM, I got a positive OPK last night so I am in the middle of bugging my DH to BD far more often than he would like, haha. Poor guy wants some sleep and I say no! :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

Aww princess, I hope it's not af. Sending hugs x

Welcome back Twinkie! Enjoy your bding and good luck x


----------



## ricschick

Oh I hope is wasn't af!!! If it is then here's to a Xmas Bfp!! Xxx


----------



## Princesskell

:witch: is definitely here...boo!!
So I am just about to start my af pamper treat night...bath is run the deepest and hottest it can be with half a bottle of the best bubble bath and a g&t by the side. I have picked out a new book to read (the girl who kicked the hornets nest by Steig Larsson), I've taken the polish off my toes and got my pedicure kit ready! Any other suggestions! :haha:

Take that af!!! Xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Princesskell said:


> :witch: is definitely here...boo!!
> So I am just about to start my af pamper treat night...bath is run the deepest and hottest it can be with half a bottle of the best bubble bath and a g&t by the side. I have picked out a new book to read (the girl who kicked the hornets nest by Steig Larsson), I've taken the polish off my toes and got my pedicure kit ready! Any other suggestions! :haha:
> 
> Take that af!!! Xxx

That sounds amazing!! Enjoy your evening x


----------



## Tigermom

Twinklie12 said:


> Oh, AFM, I got a positive OPK last night so I am in the middle of bugging my DH to BD far more often than he would like, haha. Poor guy wants some sleep and I say no! :)

haha that was my hubby last night. Ended up sneaking away while he was busy doing something with his computer, and I put on my lingerie!! It was a fun surprise, and we had lots of fun last night. Still no O, so I am feeing good that we will have plenty of bd'es under our belt, whereas last cycle, we only had two. I am feeling better this time. We only have two so far, so he can handle it... I hope?!?! Although, my dh is getting tired. It will be tough getting in more tonight. It's only two, thus far; he needs to get it together haha :haha: I have no other lingerie!! Strip tease?!?!? :haha::rofl: that's an awful image, and that would scare him away haha not the goal.



Princesskell said:


> :witch: is definitely here...boo!!
> So I am just about to start my af pamper treat night...bath is run the deepest and hottest it can be with half a bottle of the best bubble bath and a g&t by the side. I have picked out a new book to read (the girl who kicked the hornets nest by Steig Larsson), I've taken the polish off my toes and got my pedicure kit ready! Any other suggestions! :haha:
> 
> Take that af!!! Xxx

That sounds absolutely perfect!!!!


----------



## MomWife

Princess, sorry that AF arrived. FX that you receive a BFP in time for Christmas!!:hugs::hugs::flower:

I am on CD7 and AF finally stopped. Today is my birthday!!! I am happy but I can't do too much since it is snowing and DH is at work, he don't get off until 10:30. But the good news is that he said that he have something planned next week for me. I wonder what it is!! 

This time around I am going to make sure that I BD everyday or every other day. Will chat later ladies!!

FX that all of us receive our BFP soon!!!:hugs::hugs::flower:


----------



## Princesskell

Awwwww HAPPY BIRTHDAY momwife :hugs:

Sorry dh is working on your special day but I hope his surprise next week is something special! 

I think this is our lucky month momwife! :dust: we tried bd'ing everyday last cycle but it got a bit forced I felt. What did you do last cycle?


----------



## Princesskell

So I'm bored!! Waiting for af to leave is the WORST part of the cycle I think!!

I've given up on ff this cycle as I'm feeling a bit obsessed with planning, so I will try and lose track of my cycle a bit and see if I can get the spontaneity back? I don't know when I truly o anyway, so I'm just vaguely keeping track of when it should be.

I have lots of positivity about this cycle :happydance: I have ordered some preseed and am making lots of changes to my lifestyle and diet etc to try and help things along. (Im sorry if I'm repeating myself on here I think it's just because I have already written this in my journal?)

How is everybody else doing? Any bumps appearing yet on the preggos??
How are the o'ers getting on? Too busy to post I hope :winkwink: xxx


----------



## ricschick

happy birthday momwife:happydance:

sorry af came princess!!! your evening sounds fab tho!! this cycle we bedded every otherday if not every 3rd day I think a better build up of sperm is better!! fx for a xmas bfp!!!!

afm im ok had a little more spotting after dtd so will avoid it for now and will pop to the docs on Monday and request an esrly scan I think. I think everything is ok but just for my peace of mine as this has never happened to me before x


----------



## Princesskell

I hope they can give you some reassurance Claire :hugs: have you had a booking in app yet? Xxx


----------



## ricschick

no not yet hopefully il get one soon!!! xx


----------



## Tigermom

Happy Birthday, Momwife!!! <3 :hugs:


----------



## MomWife

Princesskell said:


> Awwwww HAPPY BIRTHDAY momwife :hugs:
> 
> Sorry dh is working on your special day but I hope his surprise next week is something special!
> 
> I think this is our lucky month momwife! :dust: we tried bd'ing everyday last cycle but it got a bit forced I felt. What did you do last cycle?

Thank you!!! :hugs: I can't wait until next week!:happydance: 

I hope it is our month!FX!!
We did not do enough bding at all since I was stressed about not getting a hopsital job since I was overqualified for the postions at both of the hospitals.:cry: So hopefully this month we will do enough bding. It has been 4 months since I have been off them birth control pills. I hope I can get pregnant under a year. FX!


----------



## MomWife

Thank you ricschick, and Tigermom for the birthday wishes!!:hugs::hugs::D:wohoo:


----------



## Tigermom

Checking in. Cd 13 for me. No sign of O on the temping, but cm is very wet maybe ewcm-ish?!?! So difficult to tell since I've had my son (I never get that perfect egg white look). Today has been watery and it is enough that I'm needing a panty liner. :blush:

Since I O'ed so early last cycle, we've been dtd nightly for three nights in preparation to catch an early O. However, no O has occurred. My husband is pooped. His sex drive is high, but he is feeling drained. I told him water and zinc would fix his energy right, but I think we are taking the night off. I am doing my best to keep this fun and happy. No pressure. No stress. I think we are doing a really good job this cycle.

My cm is good but not peak, so even if I O tomorrow (as shown by tomorrow's temp), we can have a nooner, and it will be totally fine with the last few days to back us up. 

Of course we are hoping this cycle is our lucky one because the MIL returns from Taiwan on Wednesday. This will be our last attempt with privacy. haha I just made it sound like she sleeps in our room. She has her own room, as does our son, but I just feel disrespectful getting it on in my in-laws house, under their roof. Even with that, we are still not feeling pressure or stress about this cycle.

Sincerely, I am feeling infinitely better on this cycle. Not freaking out for O and the days are passing smoothly. Feeling pretty good.

I hope others are feeling good too!!! :D


----------



## Twinklie12

Princesskell said:


> :witch: is definitely here...boo!!
> So I am just about to start my af pamper treat night...bath is run the deepest and hottest it can be with half a bottle of the best bubble bath and a g&t by the side. I have picked out a new book to read (the girl who kicked the hornets nest by Steig Larsson), I've taken the polish off my toes and got my pedicure kit ready! Any other suggestions! :haha:
> 
> Take that af!!! Xxx

An AF pamper night.... What a fabulous idea! I have never been too into baths but you make it sound soooo appealing that I want to give it a go! I hope you were able to enjoy yourself and relax. Xo


----------



## Twinklie12

MomWife said:


> Princess, sorry that AF arrived. FX that you receive a BFP in time for Christmas!!:hugs::hugs::flower:
> 
> I am on CD7 and AF finally stopped. Today is my birthday!!! I am happy but I can't do too much since it is snowing and DH is at work, he don't get off until 10:30. But the good news is that he said that he have something planned next week for me. I wonder what it is!!
> 
> This time around I am going to make sure that I BD everyday or every other day. Will chat later ladies!!
> 
> FX that all of us receive our BFP soon!!!:hugs::hugs::flower:


Happy belated birthday! I hope your hubby's surprise is amazing! Good luck with your BD plan. I have a good feeling for some Christmas BFPs. :flower:


----------



## Princesskell

Tigermom said:


> Checking in. Cd 13 for me. No sign of O on the temping, but cm is very wet maybe ewcm-ish?!?! So difficult to tell since I've had my son (I never get that perfect egg white look). Today has been watery and it is enough that I'm needing a panty liner. :blush:
> 
> Since I O'ed so early last cycle, we've been dtd nightly for three nights in preparation to catch an early O. However, no O has occurred. My husband is pooped. His sex drive is high, but he is feeling drained. I told him water and zinc would fix his energy right, but I think we are taking the night off. I am doing my best to keep this fun and happy. No pressure. No stress. I think we are doing a really good job this cycle.
> 
> My cm is good but not peak, so even if I O tomorrow (as shown by tomorrow's temp), we can have a nooner, and it will be totally fine with the last few days to back us up.
> 
> Of course we are hoping this cycle is our lucky one because the MIL returns from Taiwan on Wednesday. This will be our last attempt with privacy. haha I just made it sound like she sleeps in our room. She has her own room, as does our son, but I just feel disrespectful getting it on in my in-laws house, under their roof. Even with that, we are still not feeling pressure or stress about this cycle.
> 
> Sincerely, I am feeling infinitely better on this cycle. Not freaking out for O and the days are passing smoothly. Feeling pretty good.
> 
> I hope others are feeling good too!!! :D

Poor dh! :winkwink: you do right to give him a break, I truly don't think it works if it's too forced or stressful!! I really hope this is the one for you especially before mil returns!! So it is MIL's house you live in?

Maybe time for the lingerie again tomorrow?! :winkwink:

Lots of :dust: xxx


Twinklie12 said:


> Princesskell said:
> 
> 
> :witch: is definitely here...boo!!
> So I am just about to start my af pamper treat night...bath is run the deepest and hottest it can be with half a bottle of the best bubble bath and a g&t by the side. I have picked out a new book to read (the girl who kicked the hornets nest by Steig Larsson), I've taken the polish off my toes and got my pedicure kit ready! Any other suggestions! :haha:
> 
> Take that af!!! Xxx
> 
> An AF pamper night.... What a fabulous idea! I have never been too into baths but you make it sound soooo appealing that I want to give it a go! I hope you were able to enjoy yourself and relax. XoClick to expand...

as a rule I HATE baths! I get far too hot too quickly, then I get sweaty and then I get bored!!! :dohh:
But I LOVED baths when I was pg with F and had one most nights. So I thought as a treat I would try the luxury, pamper bath and it was very nice!
I hope you don't get to give it a go for another 10 months though! :dust:


----------



## Princesskell

Still keeping busy, still checking in and sending everyone lots of :dust:
It sounds like most people are at the beginning of the cycle or o at the moment? Xxx


----------



## Buttercup84

Hi, spotted this thread and thought i'd join if thats OK. I could do with an active thread to post on as a few I used to have died down a lot lately! I'm TTC #2 and have a DD who will be 2 next month :)


----------



## hopettc3

Hi! I'm on CD10 today. I'm only been logging on here every couple days to keep my stress level down. I'm still waiting on blood test results for tsh, prolactin, fsh levels, etc. Hopefully tomorrow! 

Happy belated birthday Momwife!!! I hope your DH has something super special for you!! 

Welcome Buttercup!!! Its always nice to have someone new! Is this your first cycle? What CD are you at? Look forward to getting to know you and lets hope we all get our BFPs soon!!!


----------



## Twinklie12

Welcome Buttercup! I see you are in TWW? What day will you test? I am a POAS addict.... But some on here have great waiting willpower. You?


----------



## Princesskell

Buttercup84 said:


> Hi, spotted this thread and thought i'd join if thats OK. I could do with an active thread to post on as a few I used to have died down a lot lately! I'm TTC #2 and have a DD who will be 2 next month :)

Hi Buttercup :wave: lovely to have a new face. Tell us more about yourself? Looking forward to some testing! It really passes the time to follow people at different points in the cycle doesn't it? :dust: xxx


hopettc3 said:


> Hi! I'm on CD10 today. I'm only been logging on here every couple days to keep my stress level down. I'm still waiting on blood test results for tsh, prolactin, fsh levels, etc. Hopefully tomorrow!
> 
> Happy belated birthday Momwife!!! I hope your DH has something super special for you!!
> 
> Welcome Buttercup!!! Its always nice to have someone new! Is this your first cycle? What CD are you at? Look forward to getting to know you and lets hope we all get our BFPs soon!!!

I hope you get your bloods back tomorrow Hope and that they have answers, but answers that can be fixed? :hugs:


----------



## Tigermom

Buttercup84 said:


> Hi, spotted this thread and thought i'd join if thats OK. I could do with an active thread to post on as a few I used to have died down a lot lately! I'm TTC #2 and have a DD who will be 2 next month :)

Welcome!!! What Cd are you? :)



hopettc3 said:


> Hi! I'm on CD10 today. I'm only been logging on here every couple days to keep my stress level down. I'm still waiting on blood test results for tsh, prolactin, fsh levels, etc. Hopefully tomorrow!
> 
> Happy belated birthday Momwife!!! I hope your DH has something super special for you!!
> 
> Welcome Buttercup!!! Its always nice to have someone new! Is this your first cycle? What CD are you at? Look forward to getting to know you and lets hope we all get our BFPs soon!!!

I hope! I hope you are doing well. Still keeping my FXed that your doctor has good news for you :hugs:


----------



## Tigermom

Hey all you lovely Conkers!

I had been having a terrible last couple of days. Sorry for my mental absence. 

I have been battling the worst ovarian cyst I've ever had. No exaggeration. Not sure how since I am healthier and thinner than I've ever intentionally been. It isn't PCOS; it is simply a single cyst. The time I ended up in the ER with this, I ruptured a cyst on one side and had another one the size of a golf ball on the other. This was so much worse, so I would have been interested in knowing how big that sucker was. Too bad it isn't worth the bill. haha 

I can't even do anything for it with acupuncture and herbs because it came out of nowhere and herbs take time to build up in the system (and most of the treatments are not compatible with trying to get pregnant aka dangerous for a little bean if you are trying). 

It hurt to walk, to sit, to laugh, to breath, to go up or down stairs, and the worst was peeing (TMI), but that sudden change in shape down there would send tears pouring down my face while I squirmed and shrieked in agony. Sounds silly and fake. :shrug: I so wish. I'm much better today, and thank goodness for that. 

I hated that I couldn't do anything, but that is life. The things we go through for TTC :haha:

I'm better, and I finally O'ed, so I am now in the TWW! Feeling good. The cyst is gone, and I am now just waiting!! :) I think we timed BD'ing well?!?!? Does it look good?!?!? :thumbup:

I know we have a couple of people pretty much "expecting" the :witch: today, so FX'ed she stays far away!!! How's everyone?


----------



## Twinklie12

Tigermom said:


> Hey all you lovely Conkers!
> 
> I had been having a terrible last couple of days. Sorry for my mental absence.
> 
> I have been battling the worst ovarian cyst I've ever had. No exaggeration. Not sure how since I am healthier and thinner than I've ever intentionally been. It isn't PCOS; it is simply a single cyst. The time I ended up in the ER with this, I ruptured a cyst on one side and had another one the size of a golf ball on the other. This was so much worse, so I would have been interested in knowing how big that sucker was. Too bad it isn't worth the bill. haha
> 
> I can't even do anything for it with acupuncture and herbs because it came out of nowhere and herbs take time to build up in the system (and most of the treatments are not compatible with trying to get pregnant aka dangerous for a little bean if you are trying).
> 
> It hurt to walk, to sit, to laugh, to breath, to go up or down stairs, and the worst was peeing (TMI), but that sudden change in shape down there would send tears pouring down my face while I squirmed and shrieked in agony. Sounds silly and fake. :shrug: I so wish. I'm much better today, and thank goodness for that.
> 
> I hated that I couldn't do anything, but that is life. The things we go through for TTC :haha:
> 
> I'm better, and I finally O'ed, so I am now in the TWW! Feeling good. The cyst is gone, and I am now just waiting!! :) I think we timed BD'ing well?!?!? Does it look good?!?!? :thumbup:
> 
> I know we have a couple of people pretty much "expecting" the :witch: today, so FX'ed she stays far away!!! How's everyone?


Tiger that sounds awful! So sorry to hear that. I hope you keep feeling better.... And can enjoy the TWW! I think we are both DPO1! 

:dust:


----------



## Tigermom

Yes! I think I might be 2dpo because the drop was two days ago, but there wasn't much of a spike until today. If ff goes on the largest spike, then I am 1dpo. Feeling so good about this cycle because my temps are higher, in general. My follicular phase temps were higher than last cycle, and so now that I am past O, the luteal phase is better too! :haha: We are always taught that it is the drop, but my spike was too weak. Who knows... :) We dtd at good times, right?!?!?

Also just for fun, I Oed on my left side this time, and for my DS, he came from the right. The nurse that first treated me said she heard a fun myth that boys came from the right, and I kept it with me. I know it's a myth, but it would be fun to see if I conceive this cycle and if it's a girl!! :haha:


----------



## ricschick

sorry to hear about your cyst tiger!!! that doesn't sound fun!! but I think you are in with a great chance this cycle as it looks to me you bedded at the right times!! how long did it take with ds1? good luck hun xxx

good luck hope with your results!! I hope everything is ok!!!

hows everyone else?

im feeling more positive:happydance: today and have put the spotting down to dtd as it only happen after sex but will be avoiding dtd until my booking in appointment. I cant wait for it to come through I find all of it so exciting. I really hope we are all bump buddies this cycle!!! hugs and kisses to everyone!!!:hugs:


----------



## Tigermom

ricschick said:


> sorry to hear about your cyst tiger!!! that doesn't sound fun!! but I think you are in with a great chance this cycle as it looks to me you bedded at the right times!! how long did it take with ds1? good luck hun xxx
> 
> good luck hope with your results!! I hope everything is ok!!!
> 
> hows everyone else?
> 
> im feeling more positive:happydance: today and have put the spotting down to dtd as it only happen after sex but will be avoiding dtd until my booking in appointment. I cant wait for it to come through I find all of it so exciting. I really hope we are all bump buddies this cycle!!! hugs and kisses to everyone!!!:hugs:

He was a surprise! hahah so no idea :)

Good luck at the appointment!


----------



## Princesskell

Oh Tiger that sounds horrid...I'm sorry for your pain. I hope it is worth it this cycle. Could that have caused the heavier bleeding this past af?
I can't believe you are in the TWW already. I like that we have opposite ends of the cycles so it is things to be excited about!
I think bd'ing looks good this month, hope you are both not too tired! :dust: to all xxx


----------



## Princesskell

Hi Claire...good luck at the appointment xxx


----------



## Buttercup84

Thanks for the welcome girls :) we're on cycle 4 and I'm planning to test on 30th (11dpo) but may cave earlier...! I've been taking b6 to try and lengthen my 11 day lp so will be interesting to see if that works. Our dd was a surprise so not sure how long of a wait we'll have for baby #2. I have pcos but my cycles aren't too bad nowadays, a tad irregular but I ov every time. Looking forward to posting more in here and getting to know you all :)


----------



## Princesskell

Buttercup84 said:


> Thanks for the welcome girls :) we're on cycle 4 and I'm planning to test on 30th (11dpo) but may cave earlier...! I've been taking b6 to try and lengthen my 11 day lp so will be interesting to see if that works. Our dd was a surprise so not sure how long of a wait we'll have for baby #2. I have pcos but my cycles aren't too bad nowadays, a tad irregular but I ov every time. Looking forward to posting more in here and getting to know you all :)

I hope the b6 works for you. Is a short Lp a symptom of pcos? Any symptoms yet??!
Your little girl is just slightly older than mine. Have you any plans for her birthday? Xxx


----------



## MomWife

Tigermom said:


> Hey all you lovely Conkers!
> 
> I had been having a terrible last couple of days. Sorry for my mental absence.
> 
> I have been battling the worst ovarian cyst I've ever had. No exaggeration. Not sure how since I am healthier and thinner than I've ever intentionally been. It isn't PCOS; it is simply a single cyst. The time I ended up in the ER with this, I ruptured a cyst on one side and had another one the size of a golf ball on the other. This was so much worse, so I would have been interested in knowing how big that sucker was. Too bad it isn't worth the bill. haha
> 
> I can't even do anything for it with acupuncture and herbs because it came out of nowhere and herbs take time to build up in the system (and most of the treatments are not compatible with trying to get pregnant aka dangerous for a little bean if you are trying).
> 
> It hurt to walk, to sit, to laugh, to breath, to go up or down stairs, and the worst was peeing (TMI), but that sudden change in shape down there would send tears pouring down my face while I squirmed and shrieked in agony. Sounds silly and fake. :shrug: I so wish. I'm much better today, and thank goodness for that.
> 
> I hated that I couldn't do anything, but that is life. The things we go through for TTC :haha:
> 
> I'm better, and I finally O'ed, so I am now in the TWW! Feeling good. The cyst is gone, and I am now just waiting!! :) I think we timed BD'ing well?!?!? Does it look good?!?!? :thumbup:
> 
> I know we have a couple of people pretty much "expecting" the :witch: today, so FX'ed she stays far away!!! How's everyone?



I am sorry that you had to go through that.:hugs::flower: I hope you are feeling better and staying well! FX that you will receive your BFP this cycle!!

Welcome Buttercup!!:hi:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Tiger you poor thing, the pain sounds awful. I'm so glad you are feeling better now and are in the tww countdown! 

Welcome buttercup!! 

I'm feeling soooo tired. I had forgotten what it was like :sick: already looking forward to the weekend!! Got 4 days off (well 6 as I don't work wed or fri!) and putting the Xmas tree up!


----------



## MomWife

How do you ladies like the new forum colors?? As soon as I logged on I was like woah it is very bright! I guess it will take me a while to get used to this.


----------



## Mrs W 11

I don't like it! I've chosen the evening option so it's less bright. If you go to user cp, edit options and scroll to edit skin at the bottom you can play around with the options x


----------



## Princesskell

Mrs W 11 said:


> Tiger you poor thing, the pain sounds awful. I'm so glad you are feeling better now and are in the tww countdown!
> 
> Welcome buttercup!!
> 
> I'm feeling soooo tired. I had forgotten what it was like :sick: already looking forward to the weekend!! Got 4 days off (well 6 as I don't work wed or fri!) and putting the Xmas tree up!

Oh no for the sickness :hugs: but it's worth it!!

We are doing the tree too this weekend. We usually go for the 1st of December but we won't have time on an evening to do it with F, so we've decided to go for the nearest Sunday. I'm so excited, I LOVE Christmas and F is going to really enjoy things this year :happydance:
Does everyone else have a theme on their tree?? Any traditions they do?


MomWife said:


> How do you ladies like the new forum colors?? As soon as I logged on I was like woah it is very bright! I guess it will take me a while to get used to this.

mine is white?? It went like this a bit ago but I didn't like it so I just switched it back!! I use the drop down box at the bottom??


----------



## Tigermom

Princesskell said:


> Oh Tiger that sounds horrid...I'm sorry for your pain. I hope it is worth it this cycle. Could that have caused the heavier bleeding this past af?
> I can't believe you are in the TWW already. I like that we have opposite ends of the cycles so it is things to be excited about!
> I think bd'ing looks good this month, hope you are both not too tired! :dust: to all xxx

My cysts usually develop after menses, as a result of the hormone changes in the follicular phase. For me, it has always happened around ovulation. It builds and it bursts right around O. It's terrible, but they are so far and few in between. They usually aren't like this either, so this was definitely weird. It shouldn't have changed my flow, but at this point, I'd not discount anything :haha: I've turned it around to a positive though. Because of my cysts, my ovaries and uterus are pretty sensitive, so I can feel which side I've O'ed on. Not necessary to know, but kind of fun. Many woman can, but not all. :shrug: Taking lemons here, and I'm trying to make some really awful lemonade! hahah:flower:



Buttercup84 said:


> Thanks for the welcome girls :) we're on cycle 4 and I'm planning to test on 30th (11dpo) but may cave earlier...! I've been taking b6 to try and lengthen my 11 day lp so will be interesting to see if that works. Our dd was a surprise so not sure how long of a wait we'll have for baby #2. I have pcos but my cycles aren't too bad nowadays, a tad irregular but I ov every time. Looking forward to posting more in here and getting to know you all :)

Our first was a surprise too. It makes this an entirely different game. Never been in the seat of TTC, so it is exciting and sometimes stressful. This is a wonderful thread though. Some are waiting for af to end, others waiting to O, some are BD'ing, and others are riding out their TWW. We have so much encouragement from all ends that it takes the sad moments and turns them around quickly. I hope you enjoy this thread as much as I have :hugs:


----------



## Buttercup84

Princesskell said:


> I hope the b6 works for you. Is a short Lp a symptom of pcos? Any symptoms yet??!
> Your little girl is just slightly older than mine. Have you any plans for her birthday? Xxx

It can be yeah... Luckily 11 days is more the 'shorter end of normal' so i'm hoping the B6 is enough to help things along :thumbup: I've been having the odd bit of cramping but whether thats BFP or impending AF I really couldn't say, hopefully the former!
Yeah we're going to Gullivers World, they have some special events on over Christmas and the Zingzillas are doing a panto on her birthday (19th Dec) which I just know she'll love :happydance: Any plans for your little girl's? When does she turn 2? :flower:

Tiger that sounds rough, glad the cysts have burst so you're not in pain anymore :hugs: Yay for O though, hope the tww goes fast for you!


----------



## Tigermom

Can I also just say that all of the holidays, as of late, are falling in my TWW! That means those two times a year I may have had a drink have been taken away. hahah Not that I am complaining, but what are the odds? :D :drunk:


----------



## Twinklie12

Oh Tiger I know what you mean. I look ahead and think of all the parties I will have to try and hide the fact that I am not drinking. TTC can be tricky!


----------



## Tigermom

Good luck to you too then !!! :drunk: hahah :)


----------



## Princesskell

Buttercup84 said:


> Princesskell said:
> 
> 
> I hope the b6 works for you. Is a short Lp a symptom of pcos? Any symptoms yet??!
> Your little girl is just slightly older than mine. Have you any plans for her birthday? Xxx
> 
> It can be yeah... Luckily 11 days is more the 'shorter end of normal' so i'm hoping the B6 is enough to help things along :thumbup: I've been having the odd bit of cramping but whether thats BFP or impending AF I really couldn't say, hopefully the former!
> Yeah we're going to Gullivers World, they have some special events on over Christmas and the Zingzillas are doing a panto on her birthday (19th Dec) which I just know she'll love :happydance: Any plans for your little girl's? When does she turn 2? :flower:
> 
> Tiger that sounds rough, glad the cysts have burst so you're not in pain anymore :hugs: Yay for O though, hope the tww goes fast for you!Click to expand...

Buttercup I've just been reading your journal, your little girl is sooooooooo cute!!:cloud9:

My daughter turns 2 in January, not sure what we are doing yet. Dh is away doing a Masters week so it's just us. I need to get planning it I suppose?

Xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

When the forum colours went white I changed back to the old purple skin but last week mine went white again and the purple option has gone for me :-( can some of you still see it the old purple way? I don't like the white. Xx


----------



## Tigermom

I've always seen the white :( With people not liking it, I'm wondering what I'm missing


----------



## Princesskell

I can still get back to the purple mrs w. scroll right down to the bottom there is a drop down box? Try clicking on bnb momtastic? That's how I changed it back to purple!
Tiger I bet you joined after an update. They keep trying to switch me to whie and I keep switching it back to purple, but I bet purple would feel as weird for you as white does to me!! :wacko:

Any ttc news??!
Af is just about gone here. I still haven't visited ff so I'm flying solo this month, just planning on lots of good,old fashioned :sex: and lots of positive thinking! Xxx


----------



## Tigermom

That sounds like a good plan!!! :winkwink:


----------



## Tigermom

I updated this in my journal because I think it is important, but I also wanted to share with you. 

I was reading through my last cycle to see what I was experiencing at the same time because I could have sworn I had cramping and bloating from a few days prior to O all the way until af. After checking, I realized that I did.

I'm feeling nothing, so I guess let the SS begin! :haha: In all seriousness though, I am not cramping at all. I cannot even feel my uterus. Good sign?!?!? :winkwink: And my breast tenderness brought me to tears with my cyst a few days ago, and now it is maybe a 1/10 (10 being the most pain). 

I am not a meditator, but our house has been really chilly. Today, sun was bursting through the windows in our upstairs, so I stopped my cleaning overhaul for 5 minutes to sit and soak up the sun. I didn't think about anything. I just rested, and it was lovely. Something I crave in this chill is a hot shower/bath, and I can't have that in the TWW. It was so lovely. Like a warm little snuggle with a blanket only I was wrapped in the sunlight! :cloud9:


----------



## Princesskell

Awww tiger..that sounds lovely. I have really good vibes for both of us this month! Xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

That does sound lovely tiger. I love that in spring when you get the first sunny days and even though its cold outside, if you sit in a window you can feel the warmth of the sun beating down 

Princess your relaxed plan for this cycle sounds good. Although I used opks, I didn't temp or anything and just dtd every other day in the lead up to ov and until I figured I had ov-ed and worked for me so good luck! 

Well when bnb originally changed to white I realised you could change back to purple so I did. Then it went white again and when I went to change it back the option wasn't there. So I went to forum help today and found a thread about it. They added a new magnolia version and took away the purple but people still felt it was too bright, so they've bought back the purple while they design a new darker skin as another choice but sadly the purple one will be going in the future - booo. Xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

That does sound lovely tiger. I love that in spring when you get the first sunny days and even though its cold outside, if you sit in a window you can feel the warmth of the sun beating down 

Princess your relaxed plan for this cycle sounds good. Although I used opks, I didn't temp or anything and just dtd every other day in the lead up to ov and until I figured I had ov-ed and worked for me so good luck! 

Well when bnb originally changed to white I realised you could change back to purple so I did. Then it went white again and when I went to change it back the option wasn't there. So I went to forum help today and found a thread about it. They added a new magnolia version and took away the purple but people still felt it was too bright, so they've bought back the purple while they design a new darker skin as another choice but sadly the purple one will be going in the future - booo. Xx


----------



## Princesskell

Thanks mrs w...that plan sounds great. I'm really enjoying not checking ff this month, I ave no idea what cd I'm on, I just know af has gone and I'm all ready to go!!
The one thing I am doing this month that isnt very relaxed is using preseed. I didn't really notice mch ewcm last month so it cant hurt?? Xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

I've never used pressed but i only ever hear good things and if you didn't have much ewcm it should def help! X


----------



## Twinklie12

I have used pre-seed a few times because I heard it can help. I don't usually have a problem with ewcm but when you are dtd a lot, a little help can't hurt. Some guys don't like it but my DH never even noticed.


----------



## Buttercup84

I used preseed this cycle and the last couple also, only like normal lube though not with the applicator. Fc it helps get us a BFP this time :thumbup: I'm 8dpo and already tested (I know I know...!) BFN of course which I fully expected, the temptation of a cupboard full of cheapies was too much though lol :blush:


----------



## Princesskell

Yey for a ticker mrsw!!

I bet my dh will notice!! :winkwink:

Buttercup...tested already?...:haha: definitely an addict!! Glad somebody has started the testing again though...we'd had a lull! When will you test again?! Any symptoms yet? Xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hehe, thanks, I had this ticker last time and loved seeing the fruit change so went for that one again x


----------



## Princesskell

I liked that one too, although later on the fruits don't change as much! :dohh:
Will you be finding out the gender mrsw? Xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Yeh I remember that last time. I was hoping maybe they fixed it because it changes weekly on the bump website.

No we will be team yellow. Will you find out? Xx


----------



## Princesskell

No I would never find out the gender. I love the surprise too much!!

What is everyone else's opinions on gender scans? In my experience team yellow is very rare in America?? Xxx


----------



## Buttercup84

Definite poas addict here :blush: I will probably test daily until AF comes, or doesn't hopefully! I have some expired cheapies leftover from when I was first pregnant with DD so figure I may as well pee on them rather than bin them. I have a FRER which i'm saving for if I get to 12dpo :flower:


----------



## Twinklie12

I am like you buttercup, I am a total POAS addict. I do better with more information. FX for a BFP!!!


----------



## Tigermom

haha I guess I give America a bad name because I like finding out. :haha::blush::shy: However this time, I do want to do a surprise for the gender. I will have the doctor write down "boy" or "girl" and close it in an envelope. I will take it to a small shop, pick out something for each, have them wrap the appropriate item without telling us which it is, and then we will go home and open it up. 

I wish that I wanted to wait, but I feel closer to the little bean when we can start finalizing name ideas. We don't pick the name until he or she is born though. That's something we don't do. We wait to see the baby to see what fits best.


----------



## Buttercup84

As far as finding out the gender or team yellow goes: We found out with Nancy, I knew I wanted to right from the start and OH didn't mind either way, but i'm not sure what we'll do next time. Part of me wants to from a practical point of view so that we either know to keep all her girly stuff or sell it so we can put the money towards boy stuff (the pram, bouncer and other large items are neutral so it's mostly clothes really) but on the other hand it'd also be nice to save that surprise until the birth. I think we'll decide properly once i'm pregnant again cos i'm really 50/50 at the moment!


----------



## Princesskell

I loved that surprise so much...but I do love surprises!

How is everyone today?

Any more tests buttercup?
Any o'ing anybody? Or is everybody in TWW now? Xxx


----------



## MomWife

Hello ladies!! Just a quick update: I am on CD12 and I don't know if I O already. Based upon my pervious cycles I always O between CD10-CD13. So far we have been BDing like daily which I am happy about. I think I will start back taking my temps next year since I want to know exactly when I O.

I am having a few coolers today. I have been cooking since this morning. Now the turkey is in and it will be done in another 2 hrs!!!:growlmad: When Christmas comes I am going to make sure to cook the day before. 


I hope all of you ladies having a great holiday!!!:flower::hugs: FX for more BFP's!!!!:baby:


----------



## Twinklie12

Happy Thanksgiving mom wife! I hope your turkey was delicious! Ours was great. I started using oven bags 3 years ago.... Best thing ever! It cooks faster so I don't have to get up at the crack of dawn to get it into the oven, and it stays so moist. Of course I also douse it in butter which probably helps. :haha:

Good luck with your BD ing! I hope you don't have to start temping in the new year because you are preggo by then!


----------



## Princesskell

Happy thanksgiving to all in the US!! That must be why it's so quite on here?
Question..should you get ewcm right after af? Af only finished on Tuesday and yesterday I had a bit of ewcm?? It can't be o so early??


----------



## Twinklie12

It could be an early O princess. You never know. I would see if it keeps up for a few days or was just a freak thing. Also doesn't hurt to BD just in case. Haha.


----------



## Princesskell

Better get to it! :winkwink: that would be too early to o?? The egg would not have had enough tum to grow? Or does it not matter?


----------



## Tigermom

Hello all!! Yes! I'm one of those that had to disappear. My parents have terrible internet, and I rarely get so much time to spend with them in a row due to my work schedule. Since we don't get much time, I hate pulling out my computer and ignoring them! :haha: And when I am on BnB, I ignore everyone around me. :blush:

No real update on me. Still having mild BB tenderness, but nothing like last cycle. Still not feeling my uterus (where as I was with my last one). Not SS, so I have nothing else to update. 

This is just a quick update because I felt so bad for being gone for so long. I will be back at it in full swing tomorrow!!! 

Can't wait to go back and catch up on everything

:hugs: :kiss: <3


----------



## Princesskell

See you soon tiger!! 

How is everyone else?
Im still lost in my cycle trying not to count what day it is!! I got some ewcm ths morning but I think it's a bit early to o?? Anyway we bd'd just in case and I added a bit of preseed which dh enjoyed!
Just concentrating on giving fun and not stressing! Xxx


----------



## Buttercup84

AF arrived, right on schedule :( on to cycle 5 I go! Fc for a xmas bfp...


----------



## ricschick

Princesskell said:


> Happy thanksgiving to all in the US!! That must be why it's so quite on here?
> Question..should you get ewcm right after af? Af only finished on Tuesday and yesterday I had a bit of ewcm?? It can't be o so early??

I had Ewcm after af on my first cycle and I didn't ov until cd37 so it didn't mean anything for me but it wouldn't hurt to Cover bases anyway xx


----------



## ricschick

Sorry buttercup xxxx


----------



## Princesskell

Buttercup84 said:


> AF arrived, right on schedule :( on to cycle 5 I go! Fc for a xmas bfp...

 :dohh: rubbish
Sorry Buttercup :flower: today is the worst...treat yourself to the lucky Conkers special-extra deep and hot bath, g&t, new book and loads of chocolate. It gets me through every time.
Next go will be the one :hugs:



ricschick said:


> Princesskell said:
> 
> 
> Happy thanksgiving to all in the US!! That must be why it's so quite on here?
> Question..should you get ewcm right after af? Af only finished on Tuesday and yesterday I had a bit of ewcm?? It can't be o so early??
> 
> I had Ewcm after af on my first cycle and I didn't ov until cd37 so it didn't mean anything for me but it wouldn't hurt to Cover bases anyway xxClick to expand...

Thanks :thumbup: no harm in trying I suppose. I gave preseed a go with the applicator, it felt good but then was all coming out afterwards and I was scared I was losing all the :spermy:!!!! I tried to lay on my back for as long as I could, but we were in the bathroom and the floor was cold! :blush:
Maybe I will put less in next time! Xxx


----------



## Tigermom

Ok. A little note of panic was in my voice when I just had to tell my husband that I am bleeding. One week early. 

I need my girls to make me feel better. I wasn't SS at all; I've been extremely relaxed. Just now, we returned from visiting my parents, and when I went to the bathroom I found I had bled onto my underwear. Not much. But when I wiped, that was a different story. I'm talking nearly day 1 type bleeding. The difference is this is rosey, not bright red, just rosey. There was also the same colored tissue, not dark clots, just rosey tissue. I didn't have my typical spotting that I get before menses, and my bbs still hurt (which always stop when true bleeding starts).

When my temp dropped this am, I believed it was because I woke early, after fitful sleep, with my mouth open. 

I guess this could be a change with the cyst I had, but I just need my girls to tell me that I'm not out yet...

:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Twinklie12

You might not be out! See what tomorrow's temp brings, and perhaps bleeding stops too. Could be implantation!


----------



## Princesskell

Oh Tiger, I have no idea what it could be but it seems very early for af and for you with such settled cycles :hugs:
I hope it's implantation bleeding, I've heard it can be as heavy as af and some people can mistake it for a whole af. It could be something to do with your cyst also?? 
I think you will be asleep now? I hope you wake up and it's gone :hugs: xxx


----------



## Tigermom

If this is a freakishly early af, then it must be related to the cyst. :shrug: That's the only thing strong enough to mess up my hormones. 

BUT!!!! I woke up and my temperature was back in the game, and the spotting was nearly gone and brown. Of course, checking upon waking isn't accurate because I've been sleeping all night, so in a few hours, I will probably have a better handle on what's going on. EEP! Praying it is a good sign!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Tiger this is exactly what happened to me with baby no 1!! Af arrived (or so I thought!) about 5 days early, bright red and I assumed I was out. It tailed off by the end of that day and didn't come back. By a couple of days later I became suspicious and tested. Bfn. Tested again the next day. Bfp!! I never knew an implant bleed could be bright red but it def can. I didn't have one at all this time.

Sooo you are definitely not out yet. I hope it doesn't come back. Fingers & toes crossed for you. Xx

Buttercup, sorry af has come. Enjoy your conkers pamper night, if you do it, it sounds lovely!! Good luck for your Xmas bfp! 

Princess!! Your bathroom post made me laugh :rofl: 

How are you feeling rikschick? Any sickness? 

I'm feeling rubbish. It's harder with no 2 I'm finding as you can't rest as much whenever you like, although hubby has been really good. Can't wait until the sickness passes though. 

We put our Christmas tree up last night though so feeling all festive and cosy! Has anyone else got theirs up yet? Excited! Xx


----------



## Tigermom

Thank you, everyone!!!

As you could tell with my exclamations above, I am still doing well.

The cramping has all but stopped. The spotting has stopped. I only see slight discoloration probably from what's leftover on my person :blush: rather than what is freshly spotting, if that makes sense. 

Other than that, I am still not SS. BBs are mildly uncomfortable, but this cycle has been easier to relax for. I truly don't think I was ss last time, but there was so much happening. This time, all is silent from me so far!


----------



## Buttercup84

Thanks girls :hugs: This is the first cycle i've felt upset when AF arrived, I think because I naively expected (when we started TTC) that we'd easily be pregnant by xmas purely because it just 'happened' with DD. At least this cycle there will be lots of distractions from all the waiting what with xmas and DD's birthday :thumbup:
Hope the MS passes soon Mrs W, I found it so hard to keep my pregnancy a secret before 12 weeks with DD when I was feeling seasick most of the time!


----------



## Princesskell

Mrs W that's fantastic reassurance for tiger :flower: I hope that's what it is Tiger-Very weird if not?? Keep us updated through your day.

Our tree went up on Saturday, I know it was a day early but we were busy yesterday! F loved helping and it all looks nice and cosy in here now. I was thinking back to this time 2 years ago, ready to burst pregnant with F and how lovely it would be to get a bfp around this time of year?? Pretty please!!![-o<


----------



## Princesskell

Buttercup84 said:


> Thanks girls :hugs: This is the first cycle i've felt upset when AF arrived, I think because I naively expected (when we started TTC) that we'd easily be pregnant by xmas purely because it just 'happened' with DD. At least this cycle there will be lots of distractions from all the waiting what with xmas and DD's birthday :thumbup:
> Hope the MS passes soon Mrs W, I found it so hard to keep my pregnancy a secret before 12 weeks with DD when I was feeling seasick most of the time!

I think Christmas makes it more upsetting...I'd set that as a kind of hoped for point too. You just never know :hugs:


----------



## Tigermom

Tell me if this is too much update! :haha: I don't want to annoy people.

So the wiping has now stopped showing any spotting. Now, it is a watery-EWCMy-type wipe. Hopefully that continues.

Making sure to stay hydrated and leave heavy lifting to my hubby :)


----------



## Tigermom

Buttercup84 said:


> Thanks girls :hugs: This is the first cycle i've felt upset when AF arrived, I think because I naively expected (when we started TTC) that we'd easily be pregnant by xmas purely because it just 'happened' with DD. At least this cycle there will be lots of distractions from all the waiting what with xmas and DD's birthday :thumbup:
> Hope the MS passes soon Mrs W, I found it so hard to keep my pregnancy a secret before 12 weeks with DD when I was feeling seasick most of the time!




Princesskell said:


> Mrs W that's fantastic reassurance for tiger :flower: I hope that's what it is Tiger-Very weird if not?? Keep us updated through your day.
> 
> Our tree went up on Saturday, I know it was a day early but we were busy yesterday! F loved helping and it all looks nice and cosy in here now. I was thinking back to this time 2 years ago, ready to burst pregnant with F and how lovely it would be to get a bfp around this time of year?? Pretty please!!![-o<

It was lovely reassurance!

I am keeping it crossed that you will still make that timing! I definitely think that Christmas adds this unnecessary deadline in all of our heads, but I keep trying to remind myself that it is just a date when it comes to TTC, and I am trying hard not to let myself be disappointed if we are still TTC after. :hugs: It's definitely not easy


----------



## Princesskell

Tigermom said:


> Tell me if this is too much update! :haha: I don't want to annoy people.
> 
> So the wiping has now stopped showing any spotting. Now, it is a watery-EWCMy-type wipe. Hopefully that continues.
> 
> Making sure to stay hydrated and leave heavy lifting to my hubby :)

Not enough updates for me!! I want to know everything!! Put your feet up tiger :kiss:


----------



## Tigermom

I am cleaning my closet today. Nothing heavy, nothing strenuous. I'm making sure of that. I do have a lot to do though. Just sorting clothes that are too big with ones that might work for pregnancy, and good sizes. Hoping to make a donation run today :)


----------



## Princesskell

That's a great job to do. I always feel better after organising! When's af due tiger?

I've got 2 whacking great spots appeared today :growlmad: and creamy cm. thinking o will be this week some time??


----------



## Tigermom

Well, af is due in 6 days ish. According to my old luteal phases, it could be in 4 days. If it is the same as last time, between 6-7 days and that could mean spotting as soon as 3 days from now. :shrug:

We will see!!!

Yay for ovulation, right?!?!?


----------



## Princesskell

Far too early for that bleeding to be af?? I'm thinking implantation??

Yey for o over here :happydance: im so positive for everyone this cycle xxx


----------



## Twinklie12

Tiger it soooo seems like implantation bleeding to me. I feel so positive for you!!!

Princess I hope you O soon and get good BD timing! 

Mrs W I hope your MS slows down or stops soon, I can only imagine but it seems way no fun! 

Buttercup.... I feel your pain! It is so tough not to set ourselves little deadlines. I kept dreaming of being able to announce a pregnancy to family, already 10 or 12 weeks, around Christmas. So a few cycles ago I was real sad when AF came. It didn't help that it was actually a miscarriage/chemical! But the good news is we start fresh every month! And we have wine as a consolation when AF comes. :)


----------



## Tigermom

I had mentioned that the spotting had stopped, but it picked back up. I had discovered a pretty full pad earlier, but I never saw if that was a slow spotting over a couple hours between using the restroom or one minute of being heavy. Either way, it is now a very slow spot that is no longer red. Just brown with some tissue. I have to admit that the spotting is keeping me from SS, so this is working :haha: I'm not ss, just literally spotting. Oh well!

Feeling good. Excited to see tomorrow's temp... also really nervous :wacko: but that is ok. 

My closet is organized, and I have two massive bins of clothes to donate tomorrow morning on my way to work. Clothes that fit me 45 pounds ago, but just cannot any more. And never will again. Ifeel so refreshed! I kept quite a few that were stretchier, in hopes that they would translate to a pregnant body?!?!

:)

Hope all is well in here. It's pretty quiet. I'm guessing that silence means all's good?!?!

:flower: and :dust: to everyone


----------



## Princesskell

Well done tiger. I hope you have good news for us this morning temp wise and not long till a test :dust: xxx


----------



## Princesskell

Twinklie...any more testing today??
I can't believe we are back round to testing time again. I'm so hopeful for a few bfp's this cycle xxx


----------



## Twinklie12

BFN this morning but I know it is early ish!


----------



## Tigermom

Sorry about the bfn, but you are right! So early!!

I'm also 9dpo

Still spotting brown. 
Usually my spotting is typically rose-colored

Hoping it is a good sign. 

And, as you can see, today's temp has increased slightly, so that is good. Looking at the thermometer is almost as bad as looking at the peestick now :haha:. I look with one eye, and squint, do a silent prayer, etc. :haha:.

Since the only thing I've allowed myself to note is my bbs, I will say that they were much less intense yesterday, and I'm hoping that is a reflection of my first pregnancy with my son. 

Tomorrow is a big day. For those that have been here for some time, you know that I typically spot for 3 days prior to menses. This time would make my luteal phase horrible, so please keep your FXed that it isn't the case now. Please keep them crossed that this was implantation bleeding!! It's different and early enough, but it seems my body is destined to upset me :roll: Typical! :haha: I'll definitely keep updating on the spotting through the day, but please keep things crossed!! :hugs:


----------



## Twinklie12

FX for no AF tomorrow Tiger! Stay away witch!

I feel like it's about time we had another BFP on this thread.... here's hoping!


----------



## Princesskell

Yes we want more bfp's!! :happydance:

I think o is near? I'm getting a few twinges in the abdomen and cervix feels higher. While checking my cp I've noticed it is slightly off centre..could this make things trickier? Xxx


----------



## Tigermom

I don't think so, but you could always bring it up to your doctor. It would be trickier if it reflected an abnormality *in* the uterus, but I would say that, since you already had one lo, the chances of it being something bad is minimal. Each person's body is a bit uneven. Many woman have uneven labia, short or long vaginas, and so much more. A simple thing like that usually isn't sinister.


----------



## Tigermom

I updated my journal, but I am still spotting. Still brown, but it isn't coming out right now. It only shows up when I wipe. 

I'm very tired. Hope that is nothing


----------



## Princesskell

Thanks tiger. It's just off a bit to the left. It was never mentioned during my first pregnancy and I got pg so quickly I'm hoping its not a problem?? Xxx


----------



## Tigermom

A little update on me:

The cramping has gone completely, and the spotting is just very, very slow. Still brown, but it is so faint that I can barely see it on the tissue. I say cramping, but really I was just feeling a faint sensation in my uterus yesterday and the day before, when the spotting was a bit heavier and newer. 

Feeling pretty good. Tomorrow morning has me scared!! FXed that temp holds true or goes higher!!!


----------



## Tigermom

Right before bed last night, I discovered quite a bright pink/red bleeding with wiping. I assumed my period was here, and that was that. I got into bed, started to tear up a little bit because that meant we were going to have to figure out why my luteal phase was so short. I wasn't even sad that I "wasn't pregnant" again. I was just so freaked as to why my luteal phase had gone from normal to abnormal. Anyway. I thought I was out. We even came up with my Chinese herbs I was going to pick up today, a treatment from my husband with acupuncture, etc.

I woke up to find my temp is still fine, and the bleeding as stopped. :happydance: Though I do know that can change faster than anything

haha I know a few people have said that they actually thought they had their periods while pregnant (my mom is one of those... she had two), so maybe that is what is going on. I wasn't cramping last night, which was also really weird. If my period were here, I should have felt much much more.

Not feeling in or out. I am just praying that my period at least hold out for one more day. Get out of the dangerous zone for a short luteal phase. After that, I will accept whatever is given to me.

I wanted to update you because last night I had accepted that I was out, and here I am celebrating that I might still be in!?!? :haha: :roll:

I will definitely keep you posted on the spotting and that progress!!

:dance::happydance::dance::happydance::dance:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Princess I'm not sure on cervix position, I've not done any checking really so I'm unsure on that one. But like tiger said it didn't cause any problems with your first preg so hopefully it's all fine. Good luck with ov!! Catch that eggy 

Yes it's easy to use Christmas as a deadline isn't it, I did it with both pregnancies, started ttc in autumn and said I wanted a bfp by Christmas. I know I've been really lucky to get mine, it took long first time. Would you consider sperm meets egg plan, it's worked for me twice and I am in a mummy Facebook group where I recommended someone to try it this cycle and she did and got her bfp this morning? Could be worth a go. 

Tiger I hope it isn't your af. But if it is I hope it stays away a bit longer so you know your lp is ok.


----------



## Princesskell

I've seen people talk about this smep loads...what is it??

Tiger, glad you are not out yet. It's interesting about your mum, maybe this is genetic. You sound like you know your cycle so well so I'm hoping this is pg related??? 

Not much news from me. A bit more ewcm today so I'm thinking o is around now? We bded last night so all good. Still keeping away from ff but I think I'm roughly half way through my cycle?? :shrug: xxx


----------



## MomWife

Hello ladies!

I am 4DPO today and yesterday my stomach started bothering me. My stomach is still does not feel right. I don't know if I got sick from one of the kids from school. I don't know what is going on with my body.:shrug: AF is due on the 15th. 

I had a great weekend with DH! We went to a hotel for a weekend, went to the movies, went out to dinner. I had fun with just me and my hubby!

I hope everyone is doing well today! FX to all you ladies!!!!:hugs::flower:


----------



## Princesskell

Hope you are ok momwife :flower:
Bugs from school are rubbish!
What a lovely weekend and Good for bd'ing and o :winkwink: xxx


----------



## Tigermom

My multi-daily update! :haha:

Nothing much. Spotting has been nothing all day, except when I get little red drops. I wrote that I had some last night (thinking af caught me), and I had it once around noon today. Between those two and currently though, there isn't a single drop of spotting. 

Felt weak all day; hoping my little family unit is not fighting a bug. Actually crashed for about 30 minutes, after trying to sleep for about 1.5 hours. DH took our LO downstairs and let me rest. I must have needed it because I eventually crashed.

Still no cramping. Still no sign of af. Please continue to keep things crossed that even if she comes, we just make it out of today and past the short luteal phase!! :hugs:


----------



## ricschick

tiger I hope af stays away and the spotting is a good sign!!


----------



## Tigermom

The :witch: greeted me this morning with a lovely temperature drop and no guessing because as soon as I went to the bathroom, I had to break out the af kit. Sheesh :roll: I have already been wearing a pad for 4 days. This 10-days-of-bleeding thing has gone on long enough!

I told my husband "of course these freak cycles happen as soon as we are trying" but he made a good point. I only charted a few temperature months before we started trying, and then I took a month or two off before I picked it up again for TTC purposes. For all I know, my cycles that were 24 days were exactly like this. 

Well. Here, I stand (or sit, rather) a fertility and women's health specialist. This afternoon, I am going on a mission to purchase the Chinese herbal formulas I need to nip this $#!T in the bud. For all I know, my doctors didn't diagnose me with PCOS because it wasn't really a big diagnosis back then. For all I know, my cysts that I get on occasion are exactly that. Either way, in Chinese medicine, a cyst is a cyst is a cyst. It simply means internal phlegm, and I am going to work on it. Odd that I am getting problems now that I've lost 45lbs and am fitter and healthier than I've been my whole life.

Today, I am going out, after I finalize my formula, and I will be starting a strict Chinese herb regimen. My husband will begin treating twice / week before bed at home with a treatment we come up with. 

I can't get in to my doctor until after the beginning of next year, and we are heading to Taiwan early January for three weeks. It will be months before I get an appointment to ask my questions.

We are still definitely TTC, but we will also be doing every thing in our power to assist this.

It may sound like I am preaching this out to the world, but I really am. I am tired of these games my body is playing. I have enough in front of me as evidence that something is wrong, and I am going to fix it! 

I'm actually fine that af is here, surprisingly. I'm just so frustrated about my luteal phase length. 

Some wine tonight is in order, I believe.

Thank you for letting me kind of vent. I didn't mean to do that. I guess I didn't realize how frustrated I am with what's going on inside me.

:hugs:

Twinklie, I'm sending you lots of :dust:!!!!!!

How's everyone else? Where are we all at in our cycles?


----------



## Twinklie12

Tiger I am so sorry about AF showing up. :hugs: And I am also sorry that you can't get into visit the doctor that soon. At least you are knowledgeable about all this and can take proactive action!

So how long was your luteal phase in the end? Would you also consider taking vitamin B complex? I know people who had short LPs who took that and it helped dramatically for them. 

FX for a New Year BFP!!!! :dust:


----------



## Tigermom

My prenatal has a very high dose of the B vitamins, and last time I had my iron checked, my vitamin Bs were all off the chart high, but they said not to worry about it being too high. 

I've heard that too. 

My luteal phase ended up being right on 10 days. With today being CD 1, I just nearly made it, but not quite. 10 days and less is considered short. 

Thanks for the encouragement. It is so funny. I would have expected to feel sad about the witch catching me, but I'm not. I'm just sad about my luteal phase :haha: Maybe it was because this time I didn't really do any SS (since I was so focused on the actual spotting :D that it kept me busy and my mind off of it) 

I still think your temperature looks great Twinklie!! I hope it keeps climbing because that is looking perfect!! :happydance::dance:


----------



## Princesskell

Oh Tiger that's just crappy news :hugs: I'm so sorry for all the spotting, af and the luteal worries. I'm glad you are the perfect person to offer help to yourself though and I'm glad your dh is there to help you.
Sending the biggest hug I can for you right now, starting cycle 3 hit me quite hard :

Looking forwa to hearing about your af treat tonight xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tigermom

It definitely carries more weight than the other cycles, doesn't it? I'm, luckily, so busy today that it hasn't had the time to sink in. It will tonight. I'm sure that tonight I won't be as positive. Who knows :shrug:? Maybe I'll surprise myself :thumbup: haha

Wow. 

CD1 Cycle #3.

Most of you know I don't drink, but I think I'm having a huge glass of homemade plum wine or maybe I will splurge and get some hard cider?!?!? :haha:


----------



## Twinklie12

Treat yourself Tiger! We have to take care of our mental health in this TTC process as well. I hope you can stay posititve! On to lucky cycle #3! :hugs:


----------



## Princesskell

I'm liking the sound of lucky cycle #3 Twinklie!
Definitely treat yourself to some cider tiger. I don't drink really but ave enjoyed my g&t on cd1!
Xxx


----------



## Princesskell

I think I o'd today, my cervix was very very high this morning. We bd'd this morning as we got woken early with the storm here in the night :winkwink:
I've been using preseed apart from this morning and keeping relaxed by staying off ff!!
Keeping positive :flower: xxx


----------



## Tigermom

haha I just told my hubby that we have to stop by the store for a cider then!! :)

Lucky cycle number 3!!!!


----------



## Buttercup84

Aww Tiger i'm sorry AF arrived, especially after that temp dip looked so promising :hugs: Good to hear you have an 'action plan' with the herbs though, heres to a new cycle! :dust:
Mrs W, we've tried SMEP loosely the last couple of cycles. Tried to BD eod which we almost have but haven't managed the BDing 3 days in a row around ov. I think not BDing enough is part of the reason we haven't got lucky yet so i'm aiming to fix that this cycle, i'm hoping the not temping this cycle takes the pressure off us a bit :) Kell, SMEP is pretty much BD eod from AF finishes until you get a positive OPK then BD 3 days in a row, skip a day and BD one more time :thumbup:
Keeping fc for you Twinklie, so far so good with your chart :happydance:
AFM, CD5 and AF is still hanging around a bit but hoping she'll be gone by tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## ricschick

sorry af came tiger! but I love your attitude! so positive and focused! you will definitely get there next cycle baby dust to everyone:kiss:


----------



## MomWife

Tiger, sorry that AF came.:flower: FX for next cycle. Go ahead and drink that hard cider! You deserve it.:winkwink:

I am getting to the point where I just want to be able to conceive under a year. I know it can get pretty expensive for fertility treatments. DH said if it comes to that then we will deal with it. I was surprised that he said that.


----------



## Tigermom

Thank you so much... sincerely!!

Now that I've accomplished all the things I need to accomplish for the day, it is setting in a little bit. It's one thing to have to make changes, but my fears about my luteal phase are sinking in. I'm ok, but I seemed to not have enough time to think about me. Now I am, and now I am a little... hmmm?!?!?... blue. Not sad. Just not me. 

Still positive that we can do this. I just needed a little time to feel it. Like I always say, we are allowed to feel our emotions. Sometimes they will surprise us if we give them a chance :flower:

Tonight, I have a little chocolate set aside and my husband has offered a little back massage to soothe the af back pain. :) What a sweetie. I think those will turn my blue self back to normal :happydance:


----------



## Twinklie12

PK yay for O! Sounds like you BD-ed well! Welcome to the TWW! :)

Buttercup, SMEP sounds like what I kind of do already. Within reason anyway... Sometimes getting DH into it is tough when we are both tired! GL with your BD ing this cycle. 

Tiger, your hubs sounds great. Glad he is pampering you a little bit. :)


----------



## Princesskell

Tiger I hope your massage helped make you feel better :hugs: 

My cervix is still high so maybe o has not been yet. I will try to get some bd'ing in tonight but it is my works night out so it might be a late one :shrug:
Smep sounds a good plan, but I haven't been using opk's. Maybe I will try next month? So far that has been what we have been doing this cycle. Bd'ing every other day. But my ban on ff means I don't really know where I am in the cycle :wacko: anyway! I've decided I'm not quite in the TWW, will keep going for a bit!! :winkwink: 

How is everyone else? Xxx


----------



## Twinklie12

I mayyyy have a squinter this morning 12 DPO on an IC... what do you ladies think? It's way too soon for me to feel excited, I'm just cautiously optimistic and hopeful...I certainly wouldn't call this a BFP....



:wacko:


----------



## Buttercup84

I think I see something on the 12dpo one! Fc for some progression over the coming days, how exciting :happydance:


----------



## Princesskell

I think I can see it and on my iPad I never usually can! Xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Twinklie I see the line on the 12 dpo test!! Eeeeep, exciting, I really hope it gets darker! Keep us updated! 

Sorry af has arrived tiger. Sending hugs! Enjoy your cider and good luck with the Chinese medicine. 

Princess enjoy your works party! Hope you have a great night! 

I didn't follow smep 100% but we dtd every other day from cd8. We dtd a few more times when I got pos opk and we didn't then miss a day and dtd again as hubby was ill. I think generally dtd every other day is a good stategy and gives a good chance of catching the egg. 

My best friend told me today she's been ttc for 3 months now (I knew she wanted another baby, our daughters are the same age) and she's getting down that it hasn't happened. I haven't told her I'm pregnant :-( I hope it happens for her and all of you lovely ladies v soon. Come on bfps!! Xxx


----------



## ricschick

Twinkle I def think that is a bfp!, woohoo good luck xx


----------



## Twinklie12

So my temp dropped yesterday and I started spotting in the afternoon, and AF is here today. Not sure what was up with the faint squinter BFP but I am out now. :(


----------



## Tigermom

Awww I'm so sorry Twinklie :hugs:

The only upside to CD1 is that you get to indulge in a steaming hot bath, your favorite drink, and then tell us about it! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Sorry twinklie, big hugs xx enjoy your af treat xx


----------



## Princesskell

Hope you are setting up for your Conkers treat tonight Twinklie :flower:

How is everybody else? Updates please...


----------



## Twinklie12

My husband is at the football game today (Patriots) so I have been taking it easy. Had some nachos for lunch, enjoying diet coke again. Maybe after dinner tonight I will have hot cocoa and cookies. And then probably start a new book! I don't really drink much alone at home, mostly just socially, so I will save that for next weekend. I am already doing better today. It will happen for my husband and I when it's time. I will have a festive holiday season and hope for a New Years BFP!


----------



## Princesskell

Glad you are feeling ok Twinklie.
What book are you going to start? Xxx


----------



## ricschick

Sorry twink that was a horrible evap tho!! Enjoy your evening xxx


----------



## Princesskell

How you doing ricschick?

Anyone heard from momwife? Think she's near testing?


----------



## Twinklie12

My cousin recommended 1000 white women, so I think I will read that. Hope it's good!


----------



## Buttercup84

:hugs: Twinklie, so sorry the witch came. Enjoy your peaceful evening :flower:
Hope you enjoyed your works night out Kell, OH's was last night and he said it was OK but he spent a good chunk of it waiting for a taxi home lol! My work doesn't really do one, no-one seems to want to to take on the responsibility (I wouldn't so I guess I can't blame anyone else for thinking the same!) The last one we had was 2 years ago and it was on my due date so I couldn't go, though Nancy didn't arrive for another 12 days anyway :haha:
Nothing much new happening here, just been to my parents' house (me and Nancy go every Sunday afternoon as OH works 4-12) and had a lovely chicken roast dinner :thumbup: Both me and OH are off tomorrow so I think we're heading to Ikea and hopefully nice a walk somewhere too.


----------



## MomWife

Princesskell said:


> How you doing ricschick?
> 
> Anyone heard from momwife? Think she's near testing?

Hello Princesskell, How are you doing so far?:flower::hugs:

Twinklie, I am so sorry. FX for next cycle!:hugs::hugs:

I am 8DPO now and I will not test until the 18th since my cycles have been between 26-29 days. I am glad that I knew exactly when I ovulated since I am not taking temps this cycle. Ever since 4DPO my stomach has not been feeling right. For the past 5 days every time I sneeze TMI---there is blood in the tissue. I was reading that it could be allergies. When I wake up every morning my nose is sooo stuffy. I think I should start back taking my allergy pills again. The only medication I take is my asthma inhaler. I am not taking my blood pressure meds since my blood pressure has been much better. When I checked my BP today is was 101/69! I was extremly happy. For almost 2 weeks it has been in normal range! Before BP used to be around 140's or in the 150's. 

I hope everybody been having a great day! FX for all you ladies!!!:hugs::flower:


----------



## Princesskell

Twinklie12 said:


> My cousin recommended 1000 white women, so I think I will read that. Hope it's good!

I hope it's a good one :coffee:


Buttercup84 said:


> :hugs: Twinklie, so sorry the witch came. Enjoy your peaceful evening :flower:
> Hope you enjoyed your works night out Kell, OH's was last night and he said it was OK but he spent a good chunk of it waiting for a taxi home lol! My work doesn't really do one, no-one seems to want to to take on the responsibility (I wouldn't so I guess I can't blame anyone else for thinking the same!) The last one we had was 2 years ago and it was on my due date so I couldn't go, though Nancy didn't arrive for another 12 days anyway :haha:
> Nothing much new happening here, just been to my parents' house (me and Nancy go every Sunday afternoon as OH works 4-12) and had a lovely chicken roast dinner :thumbup: Both me and OH are off tomorrow so I think we're heading to Ikea and hopefully nice a walk somewhere too.

The works meal was ok, it was nice to see everyone outside of work,I'm not really one for going out though. Enjoy ikea!



MomWife said:


> Princesskell said:
> 
> 
> How you doing ricschick?
> 
> Anyone heard from momwife? Think she's near testing?
> 
> Hello Princesskell, How are you doing so far?:flower::hugs:
> 
> Twinklie, I am so sorry. FX for next cycle!:hugs::hugs:
> 
> I am 8DPO now and I will not test until the 18th since my cycles have been between 26-29 days. I am glad that I knew exactly when I ovulated since I am not taking temps this cycle. Ever since 4DPO my stomach has not been feeling right. For the past 5 days every time I sneeze TMI---there is blood in the tissue. I was reading that it could be allergies. When I wake up every morning my nose is sooo stuffy. I think I should start back taking my allergy pills again. The only medication I take is my asthma inhaler. I am not taking my blood pressure meds since my blood pressure has been much better. When I checked my BP today is was 101/69! I was extremly happy. For almost 2 weeks it has been in normal range! Before BP used to be around 140's or in the 150's.
> 
> I hope everybody been having a great day! FX for all you ladies!!!:hugs::flower:Click to expand...

that's great about your blood pressure. Did you stop taking the meds because of ttc?
Hope you can get your allergies sorted :hugs:
8dpo....so exciting!!:happydance: keep us updated with any symptoms. I've everything crossed for you :dust: xxx


----------



## Princesskell

I'm doing good. I think I have o'd so am saying I'm officially in the TWW now. I still haven't been on ff, but i did count on a calendar from last af just to. Heck when my next af would be due. So af could be here anytime from the 18th,slingers crossed everybody! 
I'm very positive for this cycle, I'm hoping it's lucky number 3!
No symptoms yet...


----------



## hopettc3

Hi ladies!! I know I've been MIA for a while, but I've just been soooo busy!! I've been trying to get all my christmas shopping done early this year and I'm still not done!:dohh: I have to do it all online because there's no proper shops in town. I have to drive 2 hours on icy roads to get to some decent stores. I've got most of it done, but still have a few little things left. 
Anyways, I will be driving the 2 hours tomorrow to have a consultation with a gyno! I'm not sure if you remember, but I had a blood test done. I think it all came back normal. I called the office to find out if the results were in and was told that they only call when there's something wrong. I told them that I knew that, but I still wanted to discuss it with my dr. She told me to discuss it at my next pap test which was 2 weeks away! I ended up cancelling that so I could go see the gyno tomorrow. So annoying! 

So, I didn't read all the way back, but I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Tigermom

@PK: So exciting! Can we expect you to be a POASA? Or any SS? Are you going to do questions of the day to keep yourself busy?!?!? 

@Hope: Welcome back! I'm glad that the results were normal, but that has to be slightly frustrating in its own way because you are off to look for another answer or result. Good luck at the gyn exam!!! :hugs:


----------



## Princesskell

No tiger...you know me by now!! I haven't poas yet this ttc!! I will be waiting and hoping for no af!! No symptoms yet, I'm trying not to get to worried this time just keeping really positvive, I'm so hopeful it is my lucky cycle this time.

Hi Hope, nice to hear from you. Very impressive that you have all your Christmas present shopping done, well done :happydance:
I hope things go well tomorrow and you can get some advice. Let us know what happens. :hugs:

So on Tiger's advice a question for us all, to keep us busy and distracted wether waiting for o or in the TWW....

So we are practising the nativity play at school this week. Did anyone do nativity plays at school (don't know if this is a tradition elsewhere in the world?) if so what is your perfect part and why?
I was ALWAYS an angel and usually a non-speaking one :dohh: I always wanted to be Mary though! Xxx


----------



## MomWife

Hello ladies!

I am 10DPO and today I was kind of light headed.:growlmad: I checked my blood pressure this morning and it was 90/61. My bp is never that low. In fact my bp used to be extremly high. I don't know what is going on. I had cramping last night and slight cramping this morning. Maybe AF will show next week. I never get cramps a week before AF is due. Maybe this cycle will be different. 

Hope, I hope everything will go well at your gyn appointment tomorrow. I haven't started christmas shopping yet. I will get most of my DD's gifts online since I found some super cheap toys that they will love. I am dreading the snow since I know we will have a bad winter this time. 


I hope everyone is doing ok today. FX for the rest of you ladies!!:hugs:


----------



## Princesskell

Eeeeeek momwife I hope there is a happy explanation for the low bp :hugs: xxx


----------



## Jokerette

Twinklie, i still can't believe that was an evap... it looked so real :(

As for new books, I just finished Divergent like you recommended and starting book #2... loving it so far! One of my next books that I am going to read after this Trilogy is the Husbands Secret if you want to read it with me :)


----------



## Jokerette

I'm on CD 8, i was so bummed last cycle, like Twinklie I swore I had a faint line... I even had my blood drawn for beta hcg... nothing. I was shocked. ugh!

So... i took a week off from temping during AF and now I'll start temping again tomorrow. I should O around christmas, and maybe have a New Years BFP... here's hoping!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Tigermom

haha A girl can dream! I was hoping you came to the dark side of TTC and would SS this time! :haha:

I've never been anything that I can remember. I can sing, actually something I am proud of, but I'm too afraid of the stage. It's been a dream of mine to be in something. I'm particularly fond of The Phantom of the Opera. I'd love to play Christine :) *Swoon*!!


----------



## Tigermom

@Momwife: I'm keeping things crossed it's all for a good reason!!! :flower:
@Jokerette: I'm keeping everything crossed that you get to countdown not only to New Years but also to your BFP!!! :hugs:

:dust: to you all!


----------



## Princesskell

Well today i feel sick and I have an upset tummy........but so has dh :dohh:
No other symptoms yet.

Today's question is what do you give up each TWW?
I must admit I don't give up much. I wouldn't eat sushi and I try to limit my tuna intake. I don't drink much anyway and I don't smoke. I still have warm baths though? I think if this turns into lttc I wouldn't want my life to be so restrict ed for half the time just in case?


----------



## Jokerette

Princesskell said:


> Today's question is what do you give up each TWW?
> I must admit I don't give up much. I wouldn't eat sushi and I try to limit my tuna intake. I don't drink much anyway and I don't smoke. I still have warm baths though? I think if this turns into lttc I wouldn't want my life to be so restrict ed for half the time just in case?

I love love love my wine. LOL, So I give that up every month for a week BEFORE ovulation, then I will allow myself a couple glasses right after O... then I give it up for the rest of the TWW. I give up caffeine during the entire TWW as well.

I agree with you though... its not like you want to live life always thinking about TTC either... and I think gosh if I'm pregnant I need to give up those things anyway, I don't want to give them up now!


----------



## Twinklie12

Jokerette, I would love to read Husband's Secret with you! I just finished a book so I am on the market for a new good read. Plus I have a TON of time off coming up so I will need to fill my relaxing days. :) Glad you are enjoying the Divergent series... I think they are making it into a movie too...

PK - good for you staying strong! Us POAS addicts admire your strength. haha. When do you plan to test, or are you going to just wait until you can't stand it anymore?

Momwife - I hope these symptoms are for a great reason! FX! Keep us posted.

For me, the main two things I give up during the TWW are caffiene (I miss my coffee but have decaf tea instead) and alcohol. I'm not a huge drinker so it's not that tough unless we have a big social outing then it's a little awkward. We do takeout with some neighbors every Friday night so they pretty much know we are TTC and expect me to not drink every other two weeks. They don't really pry but I can tell they are hopeful for me.

I do also give up fake sweetners like sweet and low and diet soda etc. I've for the most part given those up entirely while I am TTC, so now I use regular sugar in my coffee before the TWW etc. I do have a diet coke addition, so I let myself have that before the TWW but stop once I O. Plus I skip cold cuts and soft cheeses during the TWW. And to think guys get to do whatever they want! :)


----------



## Twinklie12

Jokerette, you say you give up wine 1 week before O.. why is that? Should I be giving stuff up the week before my TWW?


----------



## Princesskell

Ive not poas yet this whole ttc...the :witch: keeps getting me :dohh:
I'm desperate to do one, but I have such a fear of seeing a :bfn: I like to test my patience, I'm also one of thoses annoying team yellow people!!
I've decided af is due next Wednesday so we will see, hopefully I will get the chance to plan a test this time....pretty please!

That's interesting what people are giving up.i don't drink coffee,but haven't given up my tea, I don't have many though and if they are at home they are herbal or decaf. I don't like soft cheese. But what are cold cuts? I do still drink diet coke, but I on,y have a couple if glasses a week. Do you think I should be giving up more??

I have got 2 massive spots come out on my face today, a sure sign of af...boo!

Momwife how are you doing?? Xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

I didn't really give anything up in the tww, but I wouldn't have anything to excess either. I'd have the odd glass of wine, warm bath (still do now, just not too hot), limited caffeine. I wouldn't go crazy on anything but also I knew it could take a while to get pregnant and then I'd be giving it all up for 9 months. 

Having a bad week, we had to have our beloved cat put to sleep yesterday and I'm totally heartbroken. It was a big shock, he'd been poorly but I never thought he was that ill. Struggling to come to terms with him being gone and missing him terribly. 

Sorry you're feeling sick princess, I hope it's pregnancy related and not bug. How many dpo are you now? You are good not testing or ss! Fingers crossed for you. 

Lots of :dust: to everyone!!


----------



## Twinklie12

Cold cuts are like deli meat. Ham, turkey, etc. Hard to hide when work caters a lunch meeting and it is all sandwhiches! Chicken salad saves the day. 

Momwife - so sorry to hear about your cat, that is devastating. :( xoxo


----------



## Princesskell

Aw mrsw I'm so sorry about your cat, was he an old cat? We have a cat and they become such a big part of the family, it must be really sad for you all right now. Did Freya get on with the cat? :hugs:


----------



## Princesskell

Thanks Twinklie...not heard of avoiding those??

Not really sure how many dpo I am?...6?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Princesskell said:


> Aw mrsw I'm so sorry about your cat, was he an old cat? We have a cat and they become such a big part of the family, it must be really sad for you all right now. Did Freya get on with the cat? :hugs:

No he was only 9 so not really old. That's why it was so unexpected. He collapsed on Tuesday night (he had been under the weather for a few days so I was keeping an eye on him but had no idea how ill he was) and it turned out he had a big tumour on his kidneys and his kidneys had completely lost all function. There was nothing the vets could do :cry:

Freya loved him! Does your lo like your cat? We do have another cat, but she is quite wild, very independent and doesn't like much human contact, whereas the other one was so loving and had a huge personality. I will miss him terribly. I never saw it coming. I can't stop thinking all the 'what ifs' and wishing I had noticed sooner. Plus when Freya arrived he was suddenly not my baby anymore and had to take a backseat, now I feel so guilty, if only I'd known it was the last year of his life. I thought we had years together yet. :cry: :cry:

Sorry to take over the thread xx


----------



## Twinklie12

They say that deli meat can carry some bacteria that can be harmful to pregnant women/cause miscarriage. They are ok if they are heated up though. 

https://www.babycenter.com/406_is-it-safe-to-eat-deli-meats-when-im-pregnant_1246923.bc


----------



## Princesskell

Mrs W 11 said:


> Princesskell said:
> 
> 
> Aw mrsw I'm so sorry about your cat, was he an old cat? We have a cat and they become such a big part of the family, it must be really sad for you all right now. Did Freya get on with the cat? :hugs:
> 
> No he was only 9 so not really old. That's why it was so unexpected. He collapsed on Tuesday night (he had been under the weather for a few days so I was keeping an eye on him but had no idea how ill he was) and it turned out he had a big tumour on his kidneys and his kidneys had completely lost all function. There was nothing the vets could do :cry:
> 
> Freya loved him! Does your lo like your cat? We do have another cat, but she is quite wild, very independent and doesn't like much human contact, whereas the other one was so loving and had a huge personality. I will miss him terribly. I never saw it coming. I can't stop thinking all the 'what ifs' and wishing I had noticed sooner. Plus when Freya arrived he was suddenly not my baby anymore and had to take a backseat, now I feel so guilty, if only I'd known it was the last year of his life. I thought we had years together yet. :cry: :cry:
> 
> Sorry to take over the thread xxClick to expand...

Oh that is just too young to lose him, I'm sorry :cry:
It sounds like he enjoyed a lovely life with you guys and I'm sure there was nothing you could have done any different :hugs:
What have you told Freya? 

Our cat sounds like your other cat. He is a rescue cat, part Siamese and part ginger Tom and is a bit of a monkey! He is very loving but on his own terms and has been known to bite if you stroke him. My F loves him though and she knows where and how he likes to be stroked.
He went missing for a few days a couple of years ago and it was terrible, so scary. I put up posters around our street and luckily somebody checked a house where the owners had gone on holiday...he had got in the cat flap left on in-only, poor baby was so thin. I agree though since F has been born he has been relegated.

Thinking of you xxx



Twinklie12 said:


> They say that deli meat can carry some bacteria that can be harmful to pregnant women/cause miscarriage. They are ok if they are heated up though.
> 
> https://www.babycenter.com/406_is-it-safe-to-eat-deli-meats-when-im-pregnant_1246923.bc

thanks Twinklie :hugs: xxx


----------



## MomWife

Mrs W, I am so sorry that you are going through this. I know your pain. I lost my cat a few years back due to she was ill. I have plenty of pics to look at but it just is not the same since she is not here Sending :hugs::hugs::hugs:: your way.flower:

I am still having cramps off and on. Couldn't wear my fav jeans today since I was bloated. Would be nice if AF does not show up on Sunday!


----------



## Tigermom

I really only give up coffee. Since with our first lo, we weren't TTC, so I was having coffee (in Grad school, so you can imagine that the coffee was flowing through me in large quantities :haha:), and as soon as I POAS and got that positive, I cut it out instantly. During finals week. It was miserable. I have been trying to stick with decaf through the entire time, but caffeine just tastes so much better. Plus, it's difficult to find a coffee that is almost entirely decaf (as it is usually only decaffeinated to the point of having as much as black teas), not to mention finding a cheap brand that doesn't use formaldehyde to extract the caffeine (which most do :sick:). To be honest though, I will not beat myself up if I decide to have some tea on occasion, or I accidentally order a drink somewhere that isn't decaf. I try my best.

Other than that, no alcohol (though when I'm told I can't, that's when I want a big ole drink of something), and I don't smoke.


----------



## ricschick

sorry mrs W for the loss of your cat!! we have 2 cats it must be very hard:hugs:

the only things I cut out was alcohol and no no foods like smelly cheeses and things that you cant eat in pregnancy but only in the tww. I did drink tea and you are allowed a small amount of caffine a week so I wouldn't worry to much:hugs:

good luck girls!!!!:flower:


----------



## Jokerette

Twinklie... LOL it's silly of me, but I give up wine the week before O so that I don't have a drunk egg floating down the Fallopian tubes!!! Haha! Dumb I know. But after the first few months of trying DH sort of requested I do that ... Sigh, so I do. I requested he also eat/drink healthier the week before O also! Haha it's only fair! ;)


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thank you riks, princess & momwife, it means a lot xxx

Pk we haven't really explained anything to Freya, she's only 16 months so a bit young, she hasn't noticed at all that he's not here. I have tried not to cry in front of her though. 

Xx


----------



## Princesskell

MomWife said:


> Mrs W, I am so sorry that you are going through this. I know your pain. I lost my cat a few years back due to she was ill. I have plenty of pics to look at but it just is not the same since she is not here Sending :hugs::hugs::hugs:: your way.flower:
> 
> I am still having cramps off and on. Couldn't wear my fav jeans today since I was bloated. Would be nice if AF does not show up on Sunday!

Eeeeeeeek I'm hoping the cramps and bloating is for a good reason. Do you usually have this? Is af due Sunday? Wishing she doesn't come :dust: keep us updated xxx


Tigermom said:


> I really only give up coffee. Since with our first lo, we weren't TTC, so I was having coffee (in Grad school, so you can imagine that the coffee was flowing through me in large quantities :haha:), and as soon as I POAS and got that positive, I cut it out instantly. During finals week. It was miserable. I have been trying to stick with decaf through the entire time, but caffeine just tastes so much better. Plus, it's difficult to find a coffee that is almost entirely decaf (as it is usually only decaffeinated to the point of having as much as black teas), not to mention finding a cheap brand that doesn't use formaldehyde to extract the caffeine (which most do :sick:). To be honest though, I will not beat myself up if I decide to have some tea on occasion, or I accidentally order a drink somewhere that isn't decaf. I try my best.
> 
> Other than that, no alcohol (though when I'm told I can't, that's when I want a big ole drink of something), and I don't smoke.

I'm glad I don't like coffee, seems hard to give up! I only drink black or herbal tea so your decaf sounds good to me!
How are you doing tiger? Has af gone? Any new plans for this cycle?


Mrs W 11 said:


> Thank you riks, princess & momwife, it means a lot xxx
> 
> Pk we haven't really explained anything to Freya, she's only 16 months so a bit young, she hasn't noticed at all that he's not here. I have tried not to cry in front of her though.
> 
> Xx

good plan no I don't think she would really need an explanation at that age. You should keep some pictures to show her when she's older though?

I'm feeling better today, sicky feelings have gone so it must have been dh's bug :dohh: I do have some twingey aches in my hip, but I think it's from my workout program! I'm so desperate for it to be our cycle this time...positive thinking.
Oh I did a bad thing this morning, I was asked outright by a friend from antenatal class if we were ttc. I said no :wacko: I don't like lying but I am a pretty private person and even dh doesn't fully know we are!! Do you think that was bad? :shrug: xxx


----------



## MomWife

I only get cramps like a day or the same day before AF arrives. AF is due Sunday. I keep thinking maybe this cycle will be different.:shrug: I am now 13DPO. Still having cramps off and on.

princess, I wouldn't worry about since you are a private person. You can tell people in your own time or tell them when you get pregnant. Don't worry! My hubby thinks that I have stopped thinking about TTC since I used to talk about it all the time. Now I just chat about it here. He said that it seems like it was stressing me out with taking temps every morning, and getting angry when AF shows up every month.

I stopped drinking coffee a week ago and I drink less soda/pop now. I do not smoke but I drink every now and then.


----------



## Tigermom

I'm doing well. Af is long gone, and I'm just waiting to O. My mornings have been really terrible though with temping because I get to sleep in one day, and then I'm up early the next. I rarely get the luxury of sleeping in too, so I'm not going to set my alarm to temp :haha:. So far, no O signs. 

Taking my herbs, and getting treatments, so that is nice. Really hoping to not suffer the intense ovarian cyst this time around. 

I also just found out we are going to Taiwan on Jan 15th. My MIL is staying here since she just returned from there, but we will be there for 3 weeks. I'm really excited, and I'm so nervous!! I feel blessed to be able to get this gift though :cloud9:

For this cycle, I think we are casually trying every other day, and then if I get that "vroom! Gotta get me some :winkwink: All engines are a-go!" :haha: Then we will toss in an extra. If I get EWCM (which I haven't really been getting), we'll do the same. I will be away from the hubby tomorrow night, as I am seeing Jesus Christ Superstar with my parents. I will surprise my dh tonight with some bd'ing, and then tomorrow I will be away. I hope O isn't this soon, but with my cycles, I wouldn't put it past myself! haha Two weeks isn't really enough time to see much change from the herbs and treatment, but we'll see... FXed!!!

As you can see below, my temp is going to be of little assistance this time around. It's all over the place. Each morning is a very different wake-up time.


----------



## Mrs W 11

I wouldn't worry princess, a lot of my friends have admitted when they've been ttc and I've still said I wasn't ready even if I was ttc as well. I just don't like the thought that if it did take me a long time, people would know and be wondering what was going on. It's just too personal for me. But most close friends and family know we do want another and soonish so they won't be surprised. It's not a lie, just a little fib, don't feel bad! My step sister told us all after her wedding they were ttc and wanted a baby ASAP. That was 6 years ago. No babies yet :-( I think that's why I never say anything. 

Momwife I hope the cramping is a good sign! 

So looking forward to more bfps on this thread soon xxxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ps princess, I do have some photos of Freya and both cats so will keep them for her xx


----------



## Buttercup84

I don't give up anything in the tww, but then again I rarely drink and don't smoke, only have 1 cup of normal tea a day (the rest are herbal) and don't really eat listeria-risky foods (unpasteurised soft cheese, pate etc) very often so not much to give up really!
Starting OPKs tonight, still have creamy CM at the moment which is normal for me at this stage in my cycle. I oved on CD19 last cycle so we'll see if it's the same this time...


----------



## Tigermom

Oh!! Getting close! How exciting!


----------



## Princesskell

Anybody o'ing yet?
How is everybody getting on today?
Can you tell I'm bored?!

An update on me...no idea what cd or what dpo but I'm noticing a few symptoms, the trouble is they could all be signs of af coming too :dohh: or explained by something else?
I have crazy creamy cm...like loads, I have a few spots...often come before af, achey boobs under my armpits...definitely get before af, feel a bit sicky...dh has had a bug and it could be that??? I hate this uncertain bit.
Come on everybody you need to keep me busy and stop imagining these crazy things!!

Today's question 'what is everybody doing on Christmas day?' describe your routines and what you are looking forward to.
We are having it at our house this year for the first time since 2007. We usually go to my parents but with losing my grandad earlier this year and my other set of grandparents going in to a nursing home this year, my mum felt like she needed a change. My parents and brother and sister are going for lunch in a hotel so it will be us and the IL's for lunch then they will join us in the afternoon.
I've asked the IL's to come at lunchtime so we have the morning to open presents with F and get ready. IL's will come for dinner, dh is cooking goose. Then F will hopefully nap and we can tidy after dinner, then my family will come round later for more present opening and drinks, then we will have a snacks tea together. I'm not looking forward tout as much as I usually do as I love Christmas at my parents, but it will be ok. I bet F will love it anyway! Xxx


----------



## Princesskell

Eeeeeeek momwife I hope af has stayed away?? Xxxxxxxx


----------



## MomWife

Yes, AF has not arrived yet!!! I hope she will stay away!!!!!!!!:flower: FX!!

I am cooking Christmas dinner, and my mom and hopefully my sister will come over with her 3 beautiful kids! I am looking forward to lots of laughter and smiles at my house. My mother told me that my brother and his kid is moving back before christmas for good! He told her if he make it before Christmas, he will come over my house! That would be great!! It has been a very long time since my family has been under one roof, well it has been 2 years at least!! My sister don't talk to our mom and my brother don't talk to her either. I am the only one who talk to everyone and has seen them within the last year. My other brother stays in South Carolina so he won't be able to make, but I will him next year in the summer! I have not seen him in 6 years! I am just happy that I talk to him at least 3 times in a month. 

I can't wait until I see my DD's facial expressions when they open up their gifts!! DH and I will do last minute Christmas shopping tomorrow while the girls are at school. I am happy that he is off of work on Mondays. 

FX for me and also for you princess!!! :hugs::flower::baby::baby:


----------



## ricschick

Does sound good PK I had a lot of cm too! We're at our caravan this year for Xmas we only got it in may and this is the first year that the site will be open for Xmas so it should be good down there a nice Christmassy atmosphere! Normally my brother and and his family come to ours but this year we're away and they will be at my mums. Spending New Years there too which will be different. 

Hope af didn't show momwife. Xx


----------



## Princesskell

MomWife said:


> Yes, AF has not arrived yet!!! I hope she will stay away!!!!!!!!:flower: FX!!
> 
> I am cooking Christmas dinner, and my mom and hopefully my sister will come over with her 3 beautiful kids! I am looking forward to lots of laughter and smiles at my house. My mother told me that my brother and his kid is moving back before christmas for good! He told her if he make it before Christmas, he will come over my house! That would be great!! It has been a very long time since my family has been under one roof, well it has been 2 years at least!! My sister don't talk to our mom and my brother don't talk to her either. I am the only one who talk to everyone and has seen them within the last year. My other brother stays in South Carolina so he won't be able to make, but I will him next year in the summer! I have not seen him in 6 years! I am just happy that I talk to him at least 3 times in a month.
> 
> I can't wait until I see my DD's facial expressions when they open up their gifts!! DH and I will do last minute Christmas shopping tomorrow while the girls are at school. I am happy that he is off of work on Mondays.
> 
> FX for me and also for you princess!!! :hugs::flower::baby::baby:

Is your af usually regular momwife??! :happydance: eeeeeeeek,hoping for the ultimate Christmas present for you!!

I hope you have a lovely time reuniting your family, family arguements are so sad. Xxx



ricschick said:


> Does sound good PK I had a lot of cm too! We're at our caravan this year for Xmas we only got it in may and this is the first year that the site will be open for Xmas so it should be good down there a nice Christmassy atmosphere! Normally my brother and and his family come to ours but this year we're away and they will be at my mums. Spending New Years there too which will be different.
> 
> Hope af didn't show momwife. Xx

Awwww thanks for the reassurance, I'm sure I remembered lots of cm last time, but I can't remember how much I have during a normal cycle?
Your Christmas sounds lovely. Is the caravan on the coast? I hope it's nice and snug xxx


----------



## Tigermom

PK: When will you be testing? I know you don't really know what dpo you are, but do you have a test date?!?!?!?!?

EEEEEK!!!!! <3

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Keeping fingers crossed for bfps in time for Christmas momwife & princess! 

This year we are going to my mums in Oxford for Christmas Day with my sister & 2 nieces. Boxing Day we head to the in laws in Swansea for a few days to spend time with family there. It's always tricky for us as we don't have family close so there's lots of travelling. Last year we stayed at home but we got a bit lonely as there's no one near enough to invite over or pop to just for drinks or lunch and it was a lot of hard work and organising just for us. When we've got a bigger house I'd like to invite family to us. I do get fed up of always travelling and rushing around at Christmas.


----------



## Princesskell

Tigermom said:


> PK: When will you be testing? I know you don't really know what dpo you are, but do you have a test date?!?!?!?!?
> 
> EEEEEK!!!!! <3
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

I'm not sure tiger...I'm just trying not to think about it but of course that's totally impossible. _If_ af stays away until Sunday I'm pretty sure that's late for me so I plan to test then?? Less than a week I'm just praying with everything I have I get to do that test this time? :wacko:


Mrs W 11 said:


> Keeping fingers crossed for bfps in time for Christmas momwife & princess!
> 
> This year we are going to my mums in Oxford for Christmas Day with my sister & 2 nieces. Boxing Day we head to the in laws in Swansea for a few days to spend time with family there. It's always tricky for us as we don't have family close so there's lots of travelling. Last year we stayed at home but we got a bit lonely as there's no one near enough to invite over or pop to just for drinks or lunch and it was a lot of hard work and organising just for us. When we've got a bigger house I'd like to invite family to us. I do get fed up of always travelling and rushing around at Christmas.

That does sound busy. Having family far away must be tricky. My parents are like 6 minutes away and my siblings too!! Dh's parents are up in the lake district about 2.5 hours away but most of his siblings are near us so they usually are happy to come down to someone.
When are you hoping to move?



MOMWIFE UPDATE PLEASE!!! Xxxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Well our house is on the market so once it sells and we find a house we love. Hopefully next year and I really hope before the baby is born. The house we wanted had an offer accepted Saturday though. 

It must be lovely having your family close, I miss my mum and my sister loads and they live 5 mins apart so see each other alot. 

I'm hoping and keeping everything crossed that you get to test Sunday and get your bfp!! Stay away witch!!! 

If any of you guys get bfp this cycle will it bother you at all not drinking this Christmas? Its all worth it of course but I do miss a nice festive glass if wine! 

If I'm honest I feel a bit down at the minute. I'm so happy to be pregnant of course but I have all these hormones flying round and conflicting feelings. I'm just not very good at being pregnant, I don't feel like myself at all which makes me feel guilty and bad. 

Xx


----------



## Princesskell

Mrs W 11 said:


> Well our house is on the market so once it sells and we find a house we love. Hopefully next year and I really hope before the baby is born. The house we wanted had an offer accepted Saturday though.
> 
> It must be lovely having your family close, I miss my mum and my sister loads and they live 5 mins apart so see each other alot.
> 
> I'm hoping and keeping everything crossed that you get to test Sunday and get your bfp!! Stay away witch!!!
> 
> If any of you guys get bfp this cycle will it bother you at all not drinking this Christmas? Its all worth it of course but I do miss a nice festive glass if wine!
> 
> If I'm honest I feel a bit down at the minute. I'm so happy to be pregnant of course but I have all these hormones flying round and conflicting feelings. I'm just not very good at being pregnant, I don't feel like myself at all which makes me feel guilty and bad.
> 
> Xx

I hope your house sells soon. What is the market like down there for you at the moment? Sorry the house you wanted has gone...it's such a hard system to get all the factors of buying, selling and offering to fit together at the same time isn't it? Where are your mum and sister based? Did you move away for work?

I don't really drink at all so will not miss alcohol at all over Christmas and it is really easy for me to get away with not drinking as everyone knows I don't really bother. The odd g&t will not really be missed. I hate wine, I like a mulled wine occasionally but would much prefer to be pregnant!!

I'm sorry you are feeling down. I bet the hormones are all over the place right now. It is perfectly normal to feel this way, don't beat yourself up it will make you feel worse? Pregnancy is tough. I was lucky last time, I enjoyed it from start to finish, but that's not to say it would be the same a second time. It's the pressure of how much you want this baby and how grateful you are to be pregnant that makes us feel guilt at having rough days, I'm sure it will pass and hey if it doesn't you only have 32ish weeks left to get through and then it will be worth it :winkwink: 
:hugs: to you, try and take some time to pamper yourself tonight and hopefully things will be brighter soon? :kiss:


----------



## Twinklie12

Hi! Just checking in. Been off BnB for a bit as I am early in my cycle waiting to O, trying not to obsess. I am CD 9 and usually O around CD 14. I should probably get going with the regular BDing! Maybe I will OPK soon too. Sometimes I check out so much I almost forget to be ready for O!

For Christmas we go to my sister in laws house as she has the three kids, my niece and nephews. She invited my family since all of our extended family is at least 450 miles away (we moved to this state when I was young for my dad's job). We have a few family parties for my husbands side next weekend and Xmas eve at my MILs. At least I will be able to enjoy a cocktail here and there!


----------



## Princesskell

Yeah that bit of the cycle is rubbish isn't it...well you are nearly there Twinklie...get ready!! Xxx


----------



## Tigermom

I agree. It isn't as terrible as the TWW ending, but it is so dull and for us temping people, there seems to be so much guess work :shrug:

My temp was still in the pre-O range, so I am fairly sure I didn't O yet. We didn't get to bd last night because my MIL was up so late. Even though she is at the other end of the house, I'm not comfortable doing that with her awake. I'm hardly comfortable with bd'ing with her home at all. :haha: who would be?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks princess. I'm hoping ill start feeling a bit better soon and have more energy which I know will help. 

My family live in Oxford so only 2 hours from me. Not far but enough so it has to be a planned trip. Yes husband and I moved south for work 5 years ago now and we love the south coast.

How about you, how are you feeling now? X


----------



## Princesskell

Tigermom said:


> I agree. It isn't as terrible as the TWW ending, but it is so dull and for us temping people, there seems to be so much guess work :shrug:
> 
> My temp was still in the pre-O range, so I am fairly sure I didn't O yet. We didn't get to bd last night because my MIL was up so late. Even though she is at the other end of the house, I'm not comfortable doing that with her awake. I'm hardly comfortable with bd'ing with her home at all. :haha: who would be?

I would feel the same...hope she sleeps tonight! :winkwink:


Mrs W 11 said:


> Thanks princess. I'm hoping ill start feeling a bit better soon and have more energy which I know will help.
> 
> My family live in Oxford so only 2 hours from me. Not far but enough so it has to be a planned trip. Yes husband and I moved south for work 5 years ago now and we love the south coast.
> 
> How about you, how are you feeling now? X

Hmmmmmm? Not much to report here unfortunately :dohh: I'm still full of hope but there's not much to base it on!! No af yet, she's due any time from tomorrow, the last 2 cycles it has started in the evening of cd28 so tomorrow??? Fxd for me please everybody!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Fingers & toes are crossed!!! X


----------



## MomWife

FX for you princess!! 

Mrs W, how are you feeling today?

AF is now 3 days late! My breasts are still hurting. I am testing Saturday since DH just want to give AF time to arrive and since it is his birthday! DH told me that he noticed when he come home from work he gets nauseous. He said it don't happen when he is at work, he is fine at work. Wonder what that is about........


----------



## ricschick

momwife you have excellent patience!! I couldn't wait lol good luck!!

PK I have a good feeling hope af stays away!!!!

mrs W I no how you feel! one minute im up the next im down!! and moody I feel sorry for my dh its hard because I cant snap out of it when I no im acting strange he does understand but it is hard on him sometimes, but once 2nd tri is here hopefully we will have more energy and be a lot happier!!xx


----------



## Tigermom

FXed so hard for all of you!!!

Any news PK?!?!? :dust:

So excited and nervous ....


----------



## Princesskell

MomWife said:


> FX for you princess!!
> 
> Mrs W, how are you feeling today?
> 
> AF is now 3 days late! My breasts are still hurting. I am testing Saturday since DH just want to give AF time to arrive and since it is his birthday! DH told me that he noticed when he come home from work he gets nauseous. He said it don't happen when he is at work, he is fine at work. Wonder what that is about........

Eeeeeeeeeek, are you usually late?? Saturday is so far away!! I hope af stays away and you can give dh the best birthday present ever!
Don't know what his nausea is about :wacko:


Tigermom said:


> FXed so hard for all of you!!!
> 
> Any news PK?!?!? :dust:
> 
> So excited and nervous ....

No news yet Tiger, but no news is good news right now! I'm not too excited yet as I counted cd1 as when I got spotting this time and I think last cycle I counted it as the day after so af may come tomorrow?? I'm feeling a bit crampy so she could be on her way, but still keeping my hopes up :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Buttercup84

Hi ladies hope you're all doing well, just catching up before I go and wake my birthday girl up! Got a very nearly positive opk last night and this morning's was a blazing positive. We've BDed CD 14/15/16/18 and will again tonight and hopefully tomorrow so I *think* we're covered! Even if we don't catch the egg this month at least i'll know we gave it our best shot :thumbup: I feel nauseous though, if I was in the tww right now I swear i'd think I was pregnant! I think I get worse symptoms for ovulation than for PMS/my period nowadays :wacko:
Excited for you Kell, hope she stays away! :dust:


----------



## Twinklie12

FX for you PK!!! Could be your month!


----------



## Princesskell

Buttercup84 said:


> Hi ladies hope you're all doing well, just catching up before I go and wake my birthday girl up! Got a very nearly positive opk last night and this morning's was a blazing positive. We've BDed CD 14/15/16/18 and will again tonight and hopefully tomorrow so I *think* we're covered! Even if we don't catch the egg this month at least i'll know we gave it our best shot :thumbup: I feel nauseous though, if I was in the tww right now I swear i'd think I was pregnant! I think I get worse symptoms for ovulation than for PMS/my period nowadays :wacko:
> Excited for you Kell, hope she stays away! :dust:

Happy birthday Nancy!!

Yey for the O, sounds like you've covered all bases :dust: xxx



Twinklie12 said:


> FX for you PK!!! Could be your month!

Thank you...no af yet :thumbup:


----------



## Tigermom

:af::af::af::af::af::af:


----------



## Princesskell

Thank you...she's listening so far!


----------



## Jokerette

PK!!! Eeewk good luck!!

And momwife good luck!! Maybe we will have two BFP's here!!

As for me: I think I'm going to ovulate any day now. My opk was slightly darker today so I'm hoping for a real dark one tomorrow! I also have lots of EWCM and my cervix is open and soft. We BD'd the last two nights and plan on doing it again the next few nights til we see a temp jump! FX!!


----------



## Tigermom

YAY!! YAY!! YAY!!!! Still keeping things crossed for everyone! :dust:


----------



## Princesskell

Any news from momwife??
Still no af overnight :happydance: xxx


----------



## Tigermom

Then why haven't you TESTED!?!?!?!? AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :dance::happydance:


----------



## MomWife

Hey ladies!! A quick update:I am now 5 days late and I will take a test later on after I get off from work. Will chat later ladies!!! FX for me!!


----------



## Tigermom

So much crossed!!! Sending dust! :hugs:


----------



## Jokerette

I am just in awe of you ladies and your will-power not to test. Im jumping out of my skin just thinking about YOU testing! LOL


----------



## Mrs W 11

Arghhhhh can't wait to hear from you both! Fingers crossed :dust:


----------



## Princesskell

MomWife said:


> Hey ladies!! A quick update:I am now 5 days late and I will take a test later on after I get off from work. Will chat later ladies!!! FX for me!!

Are you home from work yet?! How do you feel? Xxx


----------



## Buttercup84

Lol Jokerette me too! I'm planning on waiting until 11dpo to test but I may well cave earlier :blush: Excited for you ladies testing soon, come on BFPs!!


----------



## MomWife

Hey Ladies!! Well :bfp::bfp::bfp: I can't believe it!!! Yay!!! :happydance::wohoo:
 



Attached Files:







1220031812.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Twinklie12

Yayyyy Momwife!!!!! Congrats! This is so exciting! Here is to a H&H 9 months!! Xoxo


----------



## MomWife

Thank you Twinklie! :hugs::flower:


----------



## Princesskell

Oh wow! What a perfect Christmas present...so thrilled for you, 3great lines there! :happydance: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MomWife

Thank you Princess! Now I am waiting for the rest of you ladies!! FX!!!! :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Buttercup84

Congrats Momwife, fab lines there! :happydance: Here's hoping yours is the start of a slew of December/January BFPs!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Congrats momwife!! So pleased for you! Lovely news just in time for Christmas! Xx

How about you princess, no af yet? Are you testing tomorrow? Fingers crossed for another bfp!! X


----------



## MomWife

Thank you Mrs W & Buttercup!:happydance: 

Princess please update us!!!


----------



## Princesskell

I'm still hanging in there with no af! Feel like she's on her way though...very wet, but I remember feeling this way with F so who knows? :shrug:
I feel slightly achey and slightly sick this afternoon, my boobs feel quite hot and achey??? All could be psychosomatic?? 
I will test in the morning if she hasn't arrived tonight so final fxd. It's nearly 6pm here so 12 hours ish?


----------



## Mrs W 11

With af being late they sound like pregnancy symptoms! I really hope so. Can't wait for morning now


----------



## Princesskell

9 hours, but now I'm scared!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Fingers crossed!!


----------



## MomWife

FX! FX!!! :hugs:


----------



## ricschick

Ahh congrats momwife!!!!!!! 

Exciting princess!!!! Can't wait to hear!!!! Xx


----------



## Jokerette

Congrats momwife!!!!!

PrincessKell can't wait for your update!


----------



## Jokerette

I'm having not so great luck. Just got a yeast infection AND a positive opk. Argh!!! So we quickly BD'd tonight and I'm hoping I ovulate tomorrow and that will be enough because I think I need to treat the infection before it gets worse!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Princesskell

Oh Jokerette that is rubbish timing. :dohh: I hope you caught it, it's good that you've fit the bd'ing in though :hugs: xxx


----------



## Twinklie12

PK can't wait for your test !!!


----------



## Tigermom

Congrats, Momwife!!!

I'm so exciting for your test, PK!

:hugs: to all! It's been a busy day. I've been party-planning, prepping, and moving non-stop since about 8 this morning. Bleh. It's midnight...

haha good night!!!


----------



## Princesskell

So......BFN! :dohh:
I tested at 3.30am though as I couldn't sleep and figured I hadn't weed for at least 4 hours?? Don't know if this ruined it or it is just a bfn? :shrug: I'm a bit cross that I got so excited but hey ho?
I couldn't get back to sleep and then dreamt that af had arrived all over the bed :wacko: but woke up and still no witch??
I do know I'm totally lost with my cycle, as I still haven't been on ff all cycle? Maybe I'm not that late yet? And I know with F I got a bfn at cd30 and didn't test again for a whole week!

What does everyone think? Xxx


----------



## Fleur29

Princesskell - still early days! You're never out until the witch shows so stay positive. Will keep my fingers crossed for you! What test brand did you use?

Congrats to the other ladies getting bfp's on this thread ;-)


----------



## Princesskell

Fleur29 said:


> Princesskell - still early days! You're never out until the witch shows so stay positive. Will keep my fingers crossed for you! What test brand did you use?
> 
> Congrats to the other ladies getting bfp's on this thread ;-)

Hi Fleur :wave:
Thank you. It was a Morrisons test...don't know how sensitive they are? 
I think if I o'd late I am only 13dpo?? Just don't know anymore!!
Think I will test again tomorrow. Someone advised to try smu as the hcg can shuffle more round your system by then :wacko:
We have a Christmas party at our local play barn this afternoon so that will keep my mind off things!
How is everyone? Hope you are feeling better Jokerette? Xxx


----------



## Fleur29

Hmm I don't know - I've only ever used first response and tesco...

Def try again tomorrow if af not here. What cd are you on? Also if you didn't get your bfp til later on with dd then chances are you might just be a late implanter/slow hcg riser kind of girl  keeping everything crossed for you - maybe you will get a Christmas Day bfp, how fab would that be?!! Though I hope you get a bfp before then ;-)

Fwiw I also heard that afternoon urine can be better in some ladies.

Lots of luck! Keep us posted xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

You're definitely not out yet pk, probably was just too early. If the witch still isn't here that's a good sign!! Test again tomorrow xx


----------



## Princesskell

Fleur29 said:


> Hmm I don't know - I've only ever used first response and tesco...
> 
> Def try again tomorrow if af not here. What cd are you on? Also if you didn't get your bfp til later on with dd then chances are you might just be a late implanter/slow hcg riser kind of girl  keeping everything crossed for you - maybe you will get a Christmas Day bfp, how fab would that be?!! Though I hope you get a bfp before then ;-)
> 
> Fwiw I also heard that afternoon urine can be better in some ladies.
> 
> Lots of luck! Keep us posted xx

Thanks Fleur. I'm on cd 31 or 32 and my last 2 cycles have been 28 days long.
A bfp any day would be lovely!


Mrs W 11 said:


> You're definitely not out yet pk, probably was just too early. If the witch still isn't here that's a good sign!! Test again tomorrow xx

thanks mrs w...still nothing tonight. I feel a bit sick but I think it's because a man was sick at F's Christmas party this afternoon and Ive convinced myself I feel sick too :dohh:


----------



## Tigermom

Princess: Sorry for that negative, but as you are always saying... you are not out yet!!! Test again when you are ready, and we will all be keeping things crossed!

:hugs:


----------



## Jokerette

Sorry to hear that PK, but I still have all my fingers and toes crossed for you!!


----------



## Princesskell

Again this mOrning and another bfn...but no af :dohh: I don't know what is going on, my last af started on the same day as someone else I stalk and she got a bfp like over a week ago showing up :shrug:
I suppose the explanation is I'm not pregnant but then where is the witch?
I'm keeping my hope alive by remembering with F I got a bfn around this time and then didn't test for another week.
I've bought some different hpts tonight so will try again tomorrow and see if they are more sensitive than morrisons own brand?
Other than that I'm fine. I had a few shooting pains in my tummy and it hurts when I sneeze?? Not really much to go on? Xxx


----------



## Fleur29

Pk - I think it's weird that you're normally so regular and there is now no sign of af and you're late - I think it's really promising! It's very frustrating that a bfn is not definitely a bfn isn't it?! Given that you got a late bfp last time I think there is still lots of hope - hang on in there!!

One thing I saw on here (never done this myself!) is doing a hpt using blood - apparently hcg shows up in your blood earlier? I have *no idea* how these people get blood onto the test (I dread to think!! Prick your finger I guess?!!) but if you're really fed up maybe you could try that?! Is that too extreme/weird a suggestion??! Sorry if so ;-)

Anyway I really hope you get your bfp soon - come of Father Christmas bring princesskell a big fat second line on the hpts!!!! Xx


----------



## Twinklie12

PK it could just be early since you don't know when you Oed. Especially since you had a late BFP before! Try to wait a bit then just keep testing! FX for you!!!


----------



## Princesskell

Thanks girlies!
May wait a while before I try the blood Fleur!! :flower:

Father Christmas I want my pressie early!! Xxx


----------



## Tigermom

I am with Fleur. You are a late bfper, just like me, and it is so difficult to stay positive, but you have to remind yourself of that fact.

Your cycles are not normally like this. A bfn stinks! Especially when a usually normal cycle is indicating that you should be getting a bfp, but I think you are on your way to one!! Sending you lots of :hugs: and :dust:


----------



## Princesskell

How late was it when you got a bfp with Archer Tiger?
Another bfn this morning :shrug:...hmmmmmmmm???


----------



## Mrs W 11

As long as af stays away princess this sounds positive! I'm keeping fingers & toes crossed that you get a bfp over Christmas, maybe your little bean wants to surprise you with one tomorrow! Either way try to stay positive, every day without af looks more likely that its a slow bfp. Xxx


----------



## Jokerette

Really PK?! thats so weird no AF and no positive test. Can you post a link to your chart?


----------



## Princesskell

Jokerette said:


> Really PK?! thats so weird no AF and no positive test. Can you post a link to your chart?

Don't know if this will work Jokerette?...let me know?
I had stayed off ff all cycle to try and keep relaxed but had noted bd'ing and other cm symptoms in my diary, well since all this confusion I've gone on to double check and fill everything in! I don't temp though so I don't know how useful it is?

Still no af tonight. Looking back at my last ttc journal I didn't get my bfp until cd40? I had got a bfn at cd32 then didn't test for another 8 days and got an immediate strong bfp...maybe it's me? :shrug:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Can't see a link to your chart. Wow so did you ovulate late and your dates were out back or had you ov-ed on day 14 but still no bfp until cd40 last time? 

It obviously does happen so I'd say stay patient and positive! X

Happy Christmas ladies. Hope you all have a wonderful time. Xxx


----------



## Princesskell

https://FertilityFriend.com/home/352d88
Sorry didn't even paste it :dohh:

I don't know last time...I didn't have much of a clue of cycles and I didn't chart or anything it was just the first time of trying off bcp??


----------



## Fleur29

What cd are you on now princesskell?? Also have you tried testing with afternoon urine? Some people say their hcg only shows up then for some reason?!

Keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Happy Christmas everyone!! X


----------



## Princesskell

Cd34 now Fleur. I haven't tried afternoon testing but I did try smu and nothing? May do an afternoon test tomorrow if I can't get it out of my head!!


----------



## ricschick

Merry Christmas everyone!! 

Good luck pk!!!


----------



## Fleur29

Merry Christmas girls!!

Pk - any update? I hope af has stayed away xx


----------



## Princesskell

Merry Christmas everybody. Did everyone have a lovely day?

Mine was ok....IL's were bearable but I missed spending the morning with my parents. F had a lively time and was a very good girl
No Christmas miracle for me. Another bfn yesterday, but still no af?? Wondering if I've had an anovulatory cycle? Anyway I'm leaving the testing for a few days as its just bumming me out!! starting back bd'ing when we feel as if it's cycle 4 and af is out of the way? :shrug: xx


----------



## Tigermom

Hello all!!

I hope everyone had a lovely Christmas!

Princess, I am so sorry that you are in a very crazy limbo... :hugs: FXed you get your bfp soon 

So far for me, no spotting, no nothing. Last cycle, by this time, I was already spotting and my period came by 10dpo. I am feeling good that this cycle is much healthier. Even if it isn't our lucky cycle, I am just happy that it is not as unhealthy :)


----------



## Buttercup84

Sorry pk thats rubbish, hope something happens for you soon. Preferably a bfp of course!
Sounds good tiger fc :)
Afm we had a nice xmas but I've already taken my tree and all the decs down! Was feeling a bit suffocated by it AND all the new stuff... Also 7dpo but no plans to test until 12dpo if I get that far. AF would be one day late.


----------



## Twinklie12

So, I am still in cycle limbo! Not sure if I Oed already or not. I finally decided I had Oed since my temps were higher and then got a positive digital OPK. So confused!


----------



## Princesskell

I'm out....pretty gutted and confused...but hey ho :shrug: xxx


----------



## Fleur29

Noooo :-( I'm so sorry pk, that's rubbish :-( hugs. Hope you're looking after yourself. When ttc I always buy myself an af present to cheer myself up if the witch arrives - reckon you should do the same. There must be some good stuff in the sales? Hugs anyway, hope you're ok xx


----------



## Twinklie12

Aw so sorry to hear that PK. Pamper yourself a bit. Xoxo


----------



## Tigermom

Wow! I'm so sorry Princess... :hugs:

Tonight is yours! A nice bath, your G&T, and anything else you need to soothe you. Your witch was definitely playing games... she was ugly this time. 

All the hugs


----------



## Fleur29

Pk how are you? Hope you're not feeling too down and been looking after yourself xx


----------



## Tigermom

I have started spotting. As most of you know, that is my sign that in 1-3 days, that ugly, ugly witch is coming. While I know that I shouldn't be down until she actually comes, I can't seem to stay positive this time. I've seen this part too many times to think this is implantation. I just can't. This was our third cycle, and for some reason, it has been the easiest. We were relaxed, I didn't realize the predicted af was as close as she was until this morning. My temp was still good, but my bathroom trip told a different story. 

I'm having a much tougher time this time around. I am sure that I will turn around by the end of the day, but I hate this rubbish of spotting for days before my period. It gives me so many more days of grief. When menses comes, we get our Conkers treat, but I sit here for days spotting, and I cannot even treat myself until that witch comes because I could still be in, technically speaking, even though I know that I am most likely out. 

Sorry for the pity party. It just occurred to me how much this spotting thing is weighing on me. I took herbs, and it made me feel better. With all of the holiday/traveling stuff we've had going on though, acupuncture treatments were tough to fit in. We are going to get back on a good treatment schedule now that things have slowed down.

Just writing this down has made me feel better. I'm still sad that I have to sit here knowing I'm most likely out without a comforting bath or the Kahlua I received in my stocking to pour into a consoling cup of coffee or hot chocolate. 

Send your love this way! I'm a teary-eyed mess today. :shrug: In no more than a few days I will know for sure. Send your dust for a miracle!

Anyone have some good news? :D


----------



## Princesskell

:hugs: Tiger...sorry no good news from me...I'm an even bigger pity party, I haven't been able to bring myself to post all day as I'm embarrassed at how down in the dumps I am :dohh:
Promise to be back in with a smile tomorrow.

:dust: xxx


----------



## Buttercup84

:hugs: Tiger, not nice to hear you're feeling upset. Fc the annoying spotting stops soon so you know whats going on :wacko:
Not much going on here, i've resolved to not test until 12dpo which is 1st January, eek! I can totally see me poas at the stroke of midnight on 31st :haha: Speaking of news years, anyone making any resolutions for 2014? :flower:


----------



## Twinklie12

Tiger and PK, so sorry to hear you are feeling down in the dumps. We all know how awful it can feel. It's ok to wallow a bit and embrace your sad emotions. Treat yourself a bit, talk it out here or with friends, and try to distract yourself with a new book or movie. The Conckers are thinking of you with love! Xoxo


----------



## ricschick

Sorry pk af came I hope you and tiger both feel better tomorrow!!! Xxxx


----------



## Tigermom

Princesskell said:


> :hugs: Tiger...sorry no good news from me...I'm an even bigger pity party, I haven't been able to bring myself to post all day as I'm embarrassed at how down in the dumps I am :dohh:
> Promise to be back in with a smile tomorrow.
> 
> :dust: xxx

I came out of it a bit by midafternoon, but I am slowly moving back into pitypartyville! :haha: It must be the early nightfall. I'm doing better, but I'm looking forward to my treat. I hope you feel better tomorrow!:hugs:



Buttercup84 said:


> :hugs: Tiger, not nice to hear you're feeling upset. Fc the annoying spotting stops soon so you know whats going on :wacko:
> Not much going on here, i've resolved to not test until 12dpo which is 1st January, eek! I can totally see me poas at the stroke of midnight on 31st :haha: Speaking of news years, anyone making any resolutions for 2014? :flower:

Good for you! :haha: Although, I can totally see you poas at midnight! "3...2...1... Happy New Year, Buttercup. Buttercup? Has anyone seen buttercup??" :rofl:

No resolutions. Last year around Feb 8th, I started My Fitness Pal, and I have lost 45lbs and been with it since. Still working on it; I have about 25 more to go. Not a resolution, but I am sticking with it... if that counts?!?! :) :shrug:

:hugs:



Twinklie12 said:


> Tiger and PK, so sorry to hear you are feeling down in the dumps. We all know how awful it can feel. It's ok to wallow a bit and embrace your sad emotions. Treat yourself a bit, talk it out here or with friends, and try to distract yourself with a new book or movie. The Conckers are thinking of you with love! Xoxo

Thank you!!!! I'm taking some of that love!!! :hugs: I'm thinking I'm going to watch Pride and Prejudice tonight... some forbidden love in bonnets for me :haha: Either that or my DVD of Eddie Izzard's Dress to Kill, my favorite performance of his, and it always has me rolling around laughing. It's a great pick-me-up



ricschick said:


> Sorry pk af came I hope you and tiger both feel better tomorrow!!! Xxxx

Thank you so much!! How are you doing?:flower:


----------



## Twinklie12

Sooooo I may have a BFP! I wasn't going to test this early (9 DPO I think?) but my temp dropped this morning. I was disappointed so I let myself test. Got an IC squinter and a better line on FRER! Really want to see the lines get darker before I get too excited. But, eeeee! :happydance:


----------



## Princesskell

Twinklie12 said:


> Sooooo I may have a BFP! I wasn't going to test this early (9 DPO I think?) but my temp dropped this morning. I was disappointed so I let myself test. Got an IC squinter and a better line on FRER! Really want to see the lines get darker before I get too excited. But, eeeee! :happydance:
> 
> View attachment 715317

Oh my goodness....I see it...wooooooooooooooop :happydance:


----------



## Tigermom

Super exciting! FXed it darkens for you tomorrow!!! :) :dance::happydance:


----------



## Jokerette

PK I'm so sorry :(


----------



## Jokerette

I have a faint line on a IC! I just has my betas done and my hcg was only 1 though. So this is either reaallly early or a dark evap. It's way darker than my last evap though! FX!!! I can't wait to test again tomorrow!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 9.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Jokerette

Here's a tweak...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Buttercup84

Omg jokerette and Twinkie, fc for u both! How cool that you might be pregnant together irl as well as on here :)

So I tested a day early (11dpo fmu) and got this:
https://s10.postimg.org/nsivnghk5/image.jpg
What do you all think? Evap? I usually get stark white bfns but there's always a first time so I'll see what happens. Think I'll order some digis though just in case :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi ladies! 

We've been away for a week over Christmas so am just catching up now. 

Oh my goodness looks like Father Christmas might have delivered a few bfps, twinklie, jokerette and buttercup I see the lines on all of your tests!! Will be keeping fingers and toes crossed for all 3 of you that these are sticky beans!!

Tiger and Pk, so sorry you have been feeling down. Your af was so cruel this month pk, big hugs. It's a new year tomorrow though and I'm hoping this next cycle will be super lucky for both of you and that we see some more bfps very soon.

As for me, I've so enjoyed being off work with my hubby and little girl. We have been relaxing so much, taking it in turns for lie ins and naps, pj days, early nights, it's been absolute bliss. Eating loads of course!! Now that we are home from family I have some clearing out to do, putting baby toys in the loft to make room for all of my lg new stuff! 

How is everyone else, have you have lovely Christmas breaks? 

Xxx


----------



## Buttercup84

Nice to hear from you Mrs W, glad you had a lovely family xmas and it won't be long before you're getting those baby toys out again :winkwink:

I couldn't resist taking one of my FRERs, 3rd urine of the day though so as expected it is quite faint but I think I might be a little bit pregnant :happydance: Sorry the pic is rubbish, shaky hands!
https://i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee382/lizzybearface/IMG_2943_zpsee4aba73.jpg


----------



## Princesskell

Aaaaaaaaaaaaargh!!
Jokerette and buttercup!! :happydance: 
This is the start of a great new year! Fxd for sticky beans and darker tests tomorrow xxxxxxx


----------



## Jokerette

This is so exciting! 3 in one day!!

My test today was still faint but showed up almost immediately... So not an evap! I'd say I'm a teeny bit pregnant! FX for sticky eggs!! I'm in shock ... We dtd while I had a yeast infection and there was even medication up there every night... Go figure!


----------



## Fleur29

Wowsers!! What's that saying about buses all coming along at once? Big congrats ladies! Lots of lovely lines here! What fab new year presses! Xx


----------



## Princesskell

Jokerette thats amazing!! 
So what did youdo differently this month??
What a lovely edd! Xxx


----------



## Jokerette

Princesskell said:


> Jokerette thats amazing!!
> So what did youdo differently this month??
> What a lovely edd! Xxx

nothing different really... we struggled a bit since I had a yeast infection for the two days leading up to O, and the day of and after. So, DH would get himself "almost there" or I would, then he would only penetrate me just to finish. It was too painful otherwise. Every night I used monistat to kill the yeast infection after we DTD, and i used garlic cloves up in my "hoohah" in the mornings. We used lots of pre-seed this time to try and lubricate and counteract the yeast.

We did have sex on 7dpo, which strangly I did on both my other pregnancies, LOL...


----------



## Princesskell

:rofl: so I have to put garlic cloves up my hoohah!!! :rofl: xxx


----------



## Jokerette

apparently!!!! LOL!


----------



## Buttercup84

I think for us it was sticking to gravity friendly BD positions. DD was conceived from missionary (I remember cos we rarely ever do it that way lol!) so i'd like to believe that its helped this time too :thumbup:


----------



## Fleur29

Hahaha!!!! Fragrant!


----------



## Fleur29

Just to add my two pence worth - I'm sure we conceived this time when we dtd earlier in the day. We had done it 100% at night time on previous cycles as its not that easy to get down to it in the morning with a toddler around! But we fitted in a session when she was napping in our successful month and I'm convinced that's when we conceived...


----------



## Twinklie12

We also DTD the morning (on O day) this cycle! My FRER is darker today which makes me excited.


----------



## Princesskell

Ok so garlic and morning missionary!! Xxx


----------



## Princesskell

I can see jokerettes edd, have you worked out yours Twinklie and buttercup?


----------



## Buttercup84

I think 12/9/14 pk, going by ov date at least.


----------



## MomWife

Congrats Buttercup, Jokerette, & Twinklie!! I hope you all have a happy and healthy 9 months! Wow this is amazing!! I am so happy for you all!!!


----------



## Tigermom

OH my gosh!!! It is getting darker!!!!!! :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## Twinklie12

Princesskell said:


> I can see jokerettes edd, have you worked out yours Twinklie and buttercup?

Based on my suspected O date, Sept 13, 2014!


----------



## Tigermom

September babies!!! How lovely!!!!!! 

I cannot believe it... when it rains, it pours! :dance::happydance::dance::happydance:


----------



## Mrs W 11

So that's 12th, 13th & 14th September?! Wow, that's amazing. It's must be a lucky thread! Lets hope we are on a roll with more bfps in the new year! 

Happy new year conkers! Xx


----------



## Twinklie12

Happy New Years Conkers! May there be many more BFPs in 2014! Xo


----------



## Tigermom

Happy New Years!!! :drunk:

Be safe! :hugs:


----------



## MomWife

Happy New Years!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Buttercup84

Happy new year ladies, sending tons of :dust: to those of you waiting for BFPs. So looking forward to going through this journey with you all :flower:


----------



## Princesskell

How is everybody getting on? Please keep updating us preggos and letting us know how you and your beans are doing?
Any bump pics yet? :winkwink:


So af has gone for me and I'm working out my strategy for this cycle. I'm going to try and follow smep this month and my opk's (all 100 of them!) arrived this morning.
I'm on cd 7 so will start bd'ing every other day from tomorrow.
I'm slightly worried as dh goes away with work on cd 18 until cd 22 this month so I'm hoping to see o before he goes?
So the plan is to start opk's on cd 10. What does everybody recommend in terms of times to use opk's? Would you suggest doing more than 1 per day? 
I'm also thinking to try and get in more am bd'ing as I've heard successes from this from a few people, it is tricky with a little one though?


----------



## Jokerette

you just reminded me to do a early bump pic! :)


----------



## ricschick

congrats girlies!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Fleur29

hi girls! 

Happy new year!!

PK sounds like you have a good military plan of action for this month :) I think cd10 sounds good to me for starting OPK. I've never used OPK myself as I got a CBFM but I've heard its good to do them a couple of times a day - maybe once in the morning and once in the afternoon? Hopefully it will be very clear when you are at peak ovulation so you dont need to worry about doing lots of peeing on sticks (As fun as that is!!!!) Hopefully you will ovulate before cd18 so you dont need to worry about your hubby going away but even if he is away you always have a chance to catch the egg!

All good with me - I put my work clothes back on today for the first time in nearly 2 weeks and they're sooo tight so I need to get some more maternity clothes pronto (the ones from my last pregnancy are soooo stretched and horrid)! I also told my new manager this morning my news and it was taken very well considering I've been doing my new job for approx 2 weeks!! She was actually lovely about it so i feel a lot happier now its official at work and like i can tell the world once we've finished telling our closest friends. 

Also one of my work chums told me she is going to start ttc this year, i'm ridiculously excited for her! She said they are going to ntnp to start with and I'm there going on about CBFM's and all the rest of it!! hope I didnt freak her out!!! :) 

xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Princess I have done smep both times I have got pregnant so it's a winner for me, hopefully it will be for you too!! 

This time round we bd-ed every other day from cd 8 plus in the morning on the day of ov. I used opks and I peed morning and when I got home from work each day from about cd 10 if you have enough to use. If not do one a day and when you get a faint line start doing 2 or 3 a day until you get a positive. To be honest mine never went very dark but it was faint, then darker, darker and then gone so I assumed I had ov-ed. 

Ooh I hope you ov before hubs goes away then. I ov around cd21 but I have a 33-34 day cycle. Fingers crossed you'll ov around cd14 so you know you've covered all bases before he goes. Like Fleur said though if you dtd enough before he goes and when he gets back you've still got a chance!!

Fleur it must be a nice feeling that its official at work. I'm dreading telling my boss which is silly as I'm only maternity cover in her department until April so she won't care, I won't be working for her soon anyway. I've probably done work a favour as they don't need to give me a new project now until I come back after baby!! Either way it will be a relief when she knows and my team know!! 

Let me know if you get any good new mat stuff as I'm going to keep my eyes open for some new stuff as well because mine will be humongous after my last 42 week pregnancy haha!! 

How's everyone else getting along? Any news or symptoms or anything?


----------



## Princesskell

Fleur29 said:


> hi girls!
> 
> Happy new year!!
> 
> PK sounds like you have a good military plan of action for this month :) I think cd10 sounds good to me for starting OPK. I've never used OPK myself as I got a CBFM but I've heard its good to do them a couple of times a day - maybe once in the morning and once in the afternoon? Hopefully it will be very clear when you are at peak ovulation so you dont need to worry about doing lots of peeing on sticks (As fun as that is!!!!) Hopefully you will ovulate before cd18 so you dont need to worry about your hubby going away but even if he is away you always have a chance to catch the egg!
> 
> All good with me - I put my work clothes back on today for the first time in nearly 2 weeks and they're sooo tight so I need to get some more maternity clothes pronto (the ones from my last pregnancy are soooo stretched and horrid)! I also told my new manager this morning my news and it was taken very well considering I've been doing my new job for approx 2 weeks!! She was actually lovely about it so i feel a lot happier now its official at work and like i can tell the world once we've finished telling our closest friends.
> 
> Also one of my work chums told me she is going to start ttc this year, i'm ridiculously excited for her! She said they are going to ntnp to start with and I'm there going on about CBFM's and all the rest of it!! hope I didnt freak her out!!! :)
> 
> xx

Thanks Fleur!
I'm glad telling work went ok.
Bless you scaring the colleague with all your ttc talk!! Bet she's excited.



Mrs W 11 said:


> Princess I have done smep both times I have got pregnant so it's a winner for me, hopefully it will be for you too!!
> 
> This time round we bd-ed every other day from cd 8 plus in the morning on the day of ov. I used opks and I peed morning and when I got home from work each day from about cd 10 if you have enough to use. If not do one a day and when you get a faint line start doing 2 or 3 a day until you get a positive. To be honest mine never went very dark but it was faint, then darker, darker and then gone so I assumed I had ov-ed.
> 
> Ooh I hope you ov before hubs goes away then. I ov around cd21 but I have a 33-34 day cycle. Fingers crossed you'll ov around cd14 so you know you've covered all bases before he goes. Like Fleur said though if you dtd enough before he goes and when he gets back you've still got a chance!!
> 
> Fleur it must be a nice feeling that its official at work. I'm dreading telling my boss which is silly as I'm only maternity cover in her department until April so she won't care, I won't be working for her soon anyway. I've probably done work a favour as they don't need to give me a new project now until I come back after baby!! Either way it will be a relief when she knows and my team know!!
> 
> Let me know if you get any good new mat stuff as I'm going to keep my eyes open for some new stuff as well because mine will be humongous after my last 42 week pregnancy haha!!
> 
> How's everyone else getting along? Any news or symptoms or anything?

thank you mrs w :flower: I have 100 opk's!!!:wacko: so I figure I can do 2 a day from day 10? I think we are going to start with the bd'ing tonight (cd7) and do alternate days from then as then if I haven't seen o by the day dh goes away bd'ing will be due that day, if that makes sense? This month may be a practice but I'm getting more excited about it!


----------



## Mrs W 11

I found it knackering dtd every other day haha, I'm so lazy! But I think it works! X


----------



## Buttercup84

PK: With OPKs I seem to have quite a long surge so I found taking one a day early evening caught it (around 5pm usually) but I know some ladies take 2 especially if their surge is shorter. I'd start with 2 like Mrs W said and see how that works for you, fc you won't need to worry about next cycle anyway :winkwink:
Fleur and Mrs W glad the pregnancies are going well, i'm kinda dreading telling work as i'll be the 5th person pregnant at the moment (we only have about 40 employees in total but the only man is our gardener so we tend to have baby booms quite often lol!) but oh well they'll just have to deal ;)
Not much to report so far, just on mad knicker watch cos part of me thinks AF is gonna crash my party any minute :nope: My ic is a fair bit darker today so that makes me happy, can't wait for my digis to come to see it in words :happydance:


----------



## Twinklie12

PK I always had a pretty long surge where once a day would catch it.... Except this time! I totally missed it this time. So I wish I had tested with OPKs more often. I was running out and being stingy. I would do morning and afternoon until you get closer to O and then maybe even do morning afternoon and night. Missing my surge was so frustrating so I don't want that to happen to you... Unless it results in a BFP!!!!


----------



## hopettc3

Hi ladies! I know I've been away a few weeks. I had to come to terms with the fact that I can't ovulate on my own and will now have to take clomid. I went to see an obgyn and she was very nice. She took a bunch of tests and is also planning an hsg. After seeing her, we got busy with the holidays and tried to relax. 
Anyways, I'm totally fine and accepting the fact that my body doesn't work the greatest on its own. I am currently on CD4 and will be taking my first clomid tablet tomorrow morning. 
I went back a few weeks and saw that there are quite a few congratulations in order! Momwife, Buttercup, Jokerette and Twinklie!!! Wow! I missed a lot!! I'm hoping thats the start of the rest of our BFPs! 

I hope everyone had a great Christmas and New year!!!


----------



## Twinklie12

Welcome back Hope! And thank you. So glad you got the help you need, FX it results in a BFP this month!!! Xoxo


----------



## Princesskell

Thanks for the opk advice! :flower:

Hi hope! I'm glad you are trying something new to help with o. I hope the clomid works quickly for you, I've heard good things from loads of people about it.

Cd8
We started bd'ing last night and this months resolution is to enjoy each time we do and try not to fall into the habit of doing it for the sake of ttc!


----------



## Tigermom

Welcome back Hope. I'm sorry for the clomid, but I'm so happy you have an answer and get to come back to us :hugs:


----------



## hopettc3

Thanks ladies! I took the first pill of clomid today. Hoping for positive results!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Welcome back hope, good luck with the clomid. Will they be monitoring you for ovulation or just seeing what happens at first? I hope your bfp is here quickly! X

Pk def a good plan to enjoy the bding & try to spice it up as every other night can start to feel like you 'have' to do it otherwise. If you don't normally do it that often anyway, I'm too lazy! Hehe!


----------



## Buttercup84

Hope, thanks for the congrats and I wish you all the best with the clomid :flower: The fact that you've conceived/had 2 children already should go in your favour and i'm sure #3 will be on their way very soon :thumbup:


----------



## Princesskell

I hope the tablets are easy to take Hope, how many do you take a day? Fxd you, me and Tiger can be bfp buddies in a few weeks, we are all starting this cycle together!

Sometimes we bd more often mrs w, but I don't want to be too technical about things so we will see. Is the reasoning to only do it every ther day to save the sperm up?!


----------



## Mrs W 11

I think it's to make sure they are of the best quality and that you cover all bases. If you fancy doing it a bit more then get a few extra sessions in there :rofl:

Ooh I hope you are right pk, would be amazing if you 3 all get bfps this cycle! X


----------



## Princesskell

Well we had 3 last cycle so let's go for it!!


----------



## Tigermom

:rofl::haha: I'm in! Ok, you hear that, uterus? We're getting pregnant this time, ok?!?!?! :haha:

Let's do it! 

Had an acupuncture treatment from my husband a few days ago, and I am about to get another one today. Keep it building in my system. He doesn't specialize in fertility, so I'm letting him do this thing, and then I told him the important ones that I would use on someone with my symptoms. Most of the points are the same, but there are a few rarely used points that are actually extremely important on a cycle like mine. Nothing like backseat acupuncturing!?!?!? :haha: Oh brother! FXed for good results.


----------



## hopettc3

Hi ladies! Thanks for the welcome back! 
Mrs W: My doctor will be doing day 21 progesterone to ensure that I ovulate. I won't be getting ultrasounds done this cycle. I'm not sure what her plan will be if I don't get pregnant this cycle, but hopefully we won't have to worry about that. 
PK: I only have to take the clomid once a day for 5 days starting CD5 (which is today). I hope we all get our BFPs this cycle too!!!


----------



## Princesskell

Well we have all got our own strategies this cycle!
Here's to smep, acupuncture and clomid!! Xxx


----------



## Jokerette

Mrs W 11 said:


> This time round we bd-ed every other day from cd 8 plus in the morning on the day of ov. I used opks and I peed morning and when I got home from work each day from about cd 10 if you have enough to use. If not do one a day and when you get a faint line start doing 2 or 3 a day until you get a positive. To be honest mine never went very dark but it was faint, then darker, darker and then gone so I assumed I had ov-ed.

I also never get strong dark OPK's! i have to put them in a ziploc baggie to help them "darken up"... its a good trick and totally works!



Mrs W 11 said:


> I found it knackering dtd every other day haha, I'm so lazy! But I think it works! X

yeah... i found that to be a good way to do it though too, helps to cover all the bases, then when you get a positive opk you can do it everyday for a few days!



Tigermom said:


> :rofl::haha: I'm in! Ok, you hear that, uterus? We're getting pregnant this time, ok?!?!?! :haha:
> 
> Let's do it!
> 
> Had an acupuncture treatment from my husband a few days ago, and I am about to get another one today. Keep it building in my system. He doesn't specialize in fertility, so I'm letting him do this thing, and then I told him the important ones that I would use on someone with my symptoms. Most of the points are the same, but there are a few rarely used points that are actually extremely important on a cycle like mine. Nothing like backseat acupuncturing!?!?!? :haha: Oh brother! FXed for good results.

LOL... backseat-acupuncturist! My cousin has been TTC for 12 months and this her first month trying acupuncture! FX for everyone!!


----------



## Tigermom

hahah I feel bad, but fertility is such a specific thing for acupuncture, and since it is my specialty, I think he was ok that I tossed a few extra points in there for him to use. :haha: The struggles of a husband and wife acupuncture team :haha::rofl:

FXed for your friend too!!!


----------



## Twinklie12

I hope for another triple BFP month for you ladies! That would be awesome!!!


----------



## Princesskell

*Cd 9*
So it's bd night again tonight. We've got the last Harry potter film recorded and dh is going to cook tea so it looks good.
I will start the opk's tomorrow but not expecting anything for a few days, especially with such a long cycle last time!
Thanks for the bag tip Jokerette!! Do you do that with every opk? Xxx


----------



## Tigermom

*CD 5​*

So we were aroused, and we just enjoyed some totally random, non-bd'ing dtd! :shrug: :haha: I am only writing this because I think we really needed it. It brought this back to us and being happy and in love. As most know, I just fell deep this time. Cycle #3 isn't that big of a deal, but it hurt more than I expected. Anyway. My MIL is gone for the evening, and it just so happened that we were able to really just enjoy one another. 

Very nice! 

Also, I checked my forecasted ovulation... get ready... The peak day is the day we are leaving on our flight! :rofl: I told my husband "I guess we will get to join that mile-high club :winkwink:" :haha: In all seriousness, that is if I have a full 14 days of my follicular phase, but I think I'll most likely ovulate around CD 12 or 13. That's my pattern... we'll see!

Anyway, all's well here. 

Anyone else with any news? Ovulation here? New in the TWW? :flower:


----------



## Princesskell

Best kind of dtd!! I almost wish I didn't know so much about ttc, I think it would be so much more fun?
Hope o comes before that flight...we wouldn't want you to have to get naughty in the air! :winkwink: xx


----------



## Princesskell

*Cd 10 first day of opk's *
Ok so I've just po my first opk!!! :yipee: it was a lot less nerve wracking than a hpt!!
I didnt expect to see anything as I thought I was o'ing a lot later but I saw the tiniest squinter. I know this is not a positive but is it a sign my surge is on the way or do you always get a squinter??
For smep do you start the three days in a row bd'ing when you see a full positive?? Hmmmmm confusing!! :wacko:
I'm going to do another opk later today and see what that shows.
I bagged it like you suggested Jokerette!! :winkwink:

Smep has been going well bded on thursday and then last night, both very enjoyable!! Xxx


----------



## Jokerette

Princesskell said:


> *Cd 9*
> So it's bd night again tonight. We've got the last Harry potter film recorded and dh is going to cook tea so it looks good.
> I will start the opk's tomorrow but not expecting anything for a few days, especially with such a long cycle last time!
> Thanks for the bag tip Jokerette!! Do you do that with every opk? Xxx

Yes I did it with every opk... I just added the new one to the bag immediately once the pee had spread across the whole way. Then I seal it and pressed down so the clear plastic "stuck" to the wet opk, LOL


----------



## Jokerette

Princesskell said:


> *Cd 10 first day of opk's *
> Ok so I've just po my first opk!!! :yipee: it was a lot less nerve wracking than a hpt!!
> I didnt expect to see anything as I thought I was o'ing a lot later but I saw the tiniest squinter. I know this is not a positive but is it a sign my surge is on the way or do you always get a squinter??
> For smep do you start the three days in a row bd'ing when you see a full positive?? Hmmmmm confusing!! :wacko:
> I'm going to do another opk later today and see what that shows.
> I bagged it like you suggested Jokerette!! :winkwink:
> 
> Smep has been going well bded on thursday and then last night, both very enjoyable!! Xxx

Most of the time I would always get a squinter because there is always some LH. Here's my opk progression this past month
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Princesskell

Excellent! Thanks Jokerette, so a squinter is to be expected. I suppose this month I maybe need to just get to grips with opk's??
I will keep going with 2 a day until I see them get darker? Xxx


----------



## Buttercup84

I always got squinters on OPKs but my positives were always blazing/test line darker than the control types. If they looked close i'd do another a few hours later :)


----------



## Princesskell

Thanks buttercup! Im getting a bit addicted to this poas'ing!! :winkwink: xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

I think your first month will be a bit of an experiment to see how you are with opks really. I never get squinters ( that make me chuckle!), mine are always completely negative until I get a faint line that gets slowly darker but is never darker than the control. Then within 12 hours its totally gone again and negative. But I know I ov as I've got preg so it works but just you will learn to read how they work for you. Good luck xxx


----------



## Jokerette

also, they say to do opks in the afternoon and at night, but i always get my positive OPKs first thing in the morning. So i usually opk'd every morning and every afternoon before dinner. then if they started looking darker I did it three times a day!


----------



## Mrs W 11

I've got an emergency scan in the morning as I've been bleeding :cry:

It started Saturday night, it's brown blood at the moment but is getting worse. I'm feeling so nervous and as the bleeding increases, preparing myself for bad news. Anyway please keep your fingers crossed for me ladies. Ill let you know the update tomorrow. 

I hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## Tigermom

I'm so sorry for the bleeding Mrs. W!!! Sending prayers and keeping everything crossed :hugs:

I bled with my son, and we ended up in the ER when it was the amount of a light period. It *is* terrifying because you feel so vulnerable, and know that you are not alone. Talk to us if you need. Bleeding can be many little things. Just know we are all praying that it is just a little spot and nothing more! Sending all the love!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Fleur29

Oh mrs w!!! Try to stay calm - so many stories on here about bleeding and all is ok. I am keeping everything crossed for you. What time is the scan? Take care xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thank you both so much. The scan is at 10.20am. I was feeling positive but as the brown bleeding increases I'm becoming more sure this is bad news. Before it was only on wiping but tonight there is a lot in between times. At least I will know for sure tomorrow. X


----------



## Buttercup84

Thinking of you and beanie mrs w, fc the bleeding subsides and turns out to be nothing :hugs


----------



## hopettc3

Fx'd that everything is alright Mrs W. Please keep us updated! :hugs:


----------



## Princesskell

Mrs W 11 said:


> I think your first month will be a bit of an experiment to see how you are with opks really. I never get squinters ( that make me chuckle!), mine are always completely negative until I get a faint line that gets slowly darker but is never darker than the control. Then within 12 hours its totally gone again and negative. But I know I ov as I've got preg so it works but just you will learn to read how they work for you. Good luck xxx

Thank you! 


Jokerette said:


> also, they say to do opks in the afternoon and at night, but i always get my positive OPKs first thing in the morning. So i usually opk'd every morning and every afternoon before dinner. then if they started looking darker I did it three times a day!

Thanks Jokerette...everything I've read says don't do fmu. I might try it though, if it's worked for you! Xxx


----------



## Princesskell

Mrs w I'm sending hugs and prayers...I so hope it turns out to be nothing. I too have heard so many stories of bleeding during the first tri that has not been anything serious.
I'm glad you have a scan and it is soon, so you don't have long to worry.
Try not to worry tonight as much as you possibly can.
We are all thinking of you :hugs: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jokerette

oh MrsW.... sending prayers and hugs your way


----------



## Twinklie12

Oh MrsW FX it is nothing at all! Like everyone else has said, bleeding can turn out to be nothing at all. xoxo


----------



## Princesskell

If you are more worried overnight go in to a&e? Xxx


----------



## Jokerette

I did a search for Mrs W and found that she had a MMC :( Let us all send hugs and prayers her way :(


----------



## Twinklie12

So sorry MrsW. Thinking of you. xoxoxox :hugs:


----------



## Princesskell

Mrs w...that is devastating news, I'm so so sorry.
I hope you are surroundedby support right now, you know you have us all on here thinking of you and sending love. :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Buttercup84

Omg how terribly sad, just seen she's done a thread in the mc support forum so i'll reply properly there...


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thank you so much ladies xx


----------



## Tigermom

Oh Mrs W, I'm so sorry :hugs:

I'll be keeping you and your family in my prayers <3


----------



## hopettc3

So sorry Mrs W. Sending lots of love your way!:hugs:


----------



## MomWife

Mrs W, I am so sorry that you are going through this. Sending lots of :hugs::hugs: :hugs: your way. You will be in my prayers.:flower::hugs:


----------



## ricschick

im so sorry mrsW xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Princesskell

Mrs w how are you? :hugs: xxx


----------



## Princesskell

*cd 13*
I've still been getting just very faint lines on opk's, doing them twice a day, but this morning I thought I would try an earlier one and got a stronger line :shrug: it had gone faint again 2.5 hours later so I'm not sure it was a +? Does anyone have any photos of opk progression they could share?
Dh goes away on Sunday afternoon so I'm planning to bd my 3 days in a row from Friday if + doesn't arrive by then?? :wacko:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks for asking pk. I chose a medicated mc in the end, they inserted tablets this morning and the process has started now. I've been in a lot of pain physically and of course emotionally. 

Hope you all are ok too. Good luck with ov pk xx


----------



## Jokerette

Princesskell said:


> *cd 13*
> I've still been getting just very faint lines on opk's, doing them twice a day, but this morning I thought I would try an earlier one and got a stronger line :shrug: it had gone faint again 2.5 hours later so I'm not sure it was a +? Does anyone have any photos of opk progression they could share?
> Dh goes away on Sunday afternoon so I'm planning to bd my 3 days in a row from Friday if + doesn't arrive by then?? :wacko:

Here's when I got pregnant with DS1
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Jokerette

And another
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Jokerette

And another...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Tigermom

So my husband and I talked, and we decided to pick up an off-brand opk. We weren't thrilled that 7 of them cost $12, but we thought that it might be fun to have more confidence this time around, especially since we are leaving for another country next week.

We bd'ed last night, and it was fantastic :blush: haha I was so ready *vroom vroom* all day, but by the time the house was asleep, I was totally wiped. I didn't know if we'd be able to, but it worked out because my engine was too revved to sleep.

Since my cycle averages are 26 days, I'm starting on the opks tomorrow morning?!?!?!?! Never used them before, so I have no idea what I am doing. Is it FMU or SMU? I know someone mentioned a baggie trick to get the lines to appear better? I didn't know if you meant plastic bag, paper bag, sealed, opened, or if that meant something entirely different? We figured that we only have the next 6 days here. That means we will have enough tests for this cycle. If my surge is sooner, than we will have some to use for next time, though FXed there is no next time :happydance:

I guess I am just tired of getting to my "fertile days" but not being sure, so we end up bd'ing far too much. Then we miss a vital day because dh is pooped! hahaha I feel like this will ensure more excitement from him.

Since we started bd'ing cd8 (last night), we will continue the every other day method until we get positives. Did this method work for anyone?

Let's do it!:thumbup:


----------



## Jokerette

And another! LOL I thought this one would never come
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Tigermom

Oh! I just noticed PK asked for samples.

Jokerette, I see you have it in a Ziploc, so I will do that. Mine are bulkier, but that should work just the same. Thanks!


----------



## Jokerette

I put the freshly peed on opk right into the clear ziploc bag and line it up with the others then seal it up and press it flat ! It helps keep then organized too


----------



## Tigermom

Mrs W 11 said:


> Thanks for asking pk. I chose a medicated mc in the end, they inserted tablets this morning and the process has started now. I've been in a lot of pain physically and of course emotionally.
> 
> Hope you all are ok too. Good luck with ov pk xx


I'm so sorry that you are in so much pain :hugs:

If you need us for anything, we are here. Post as much or little as you need :hugs:<3


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks tiger. It means so much to have you ladies support. The physical side is over now, still bleeding but not too heavy. Just feeling emotionally broken now. 

Hopefully ill be back on the ttc train with you again soon, not planning on waiting long. Xx


----------



## Jokerette

You are so strong... I'm sending hugs your way


----------



## Twinklie12

So I got my blood results back and they are not good... my progesterone was 18.5, but my HCG was 330 on Monday and only 370 on Wednesday. No where near doubling in 48 hours. I am so worried.... I go Friday to get another blood test. 

:(


----------



## Princesskell

Mrs W 11 said:


> Thanks for asking pk. I chose a medicated mc in the end, they inserted tablets this morning and the process has started now. I've been in a lot of pain physically and of course emotionally.
> 
> Hope you all are ok too. Good luck with ov pk xx




Mrs W 11 said:


> Thanks tiger. It means so much to have you ladies support. The physical side is over now, still bleeding but not too heavy. Just feeling emotionally broken now.
> 
> Hopefully ill be back on the ttc train with you again soon, not planning on waiting long. Xx

I'm so sorry mrs w that you are going through this pain. We are all here to support you with anything we can do. :hugs:


----------



## Princesskell

Twinklie12 said:


> So I got my blood results back and they are not good... my progesterone was 18.5, but my HCG was 330 on Monday and only 370 on Wednesday. No where near doubling in 48 hours. I am so worried.... I go Friday to get another blood test.
> 
> :(

Did they seem concerned Twinklie? Could this be normal? I'm really not sure of hcg or progesterone levels as we don't have these tests over here. Thinking if you honey...I hope things are ok :hugs:


----------



## Fleur29

Huge hugs mrs w - been thinking of you last few days. So many folks I know have got their sticky bfp's after a mc so I really hope that will be you too xxxx

Twinklie - I'm not at all familiar with hcg levels but I have read posts where people are worried about them not going up enough and they're actually fine. Totally understand how stressful it is though. Hope that you get some answers at your blood test. Good luck xxxx


----------



## Princesskell

Good luck with the opk's Tiger and thanks so much Jokerette for the pictures!! I had a pretty dark one this morning so I'm going to try again now and see if it's still up? :shrug: xxx


----------



## Twinklie12

My doctor didn't seem overly concerned, said it was good it was increasing, but he is just my primary care doctor not specializing in fertility so sometimes I feel like I know more than him. He did want me to retest.


----------



## Tigermom

I did my first opk this morning. I actually had a faint line. Not even a squinter. Just very faint. I guess that means that I do ovulate, which is good. Not that I questioned it.

To be honest, I have read so many people saying that opks didn't work for them, so when I used it this morning, I wasn't expecting it to work hahaha :haha: So silly. 

I am happy to see that on CD 10, my LH is already risen enough to give a faint response on the cheap opk?!?!?! We bd tonight, as it is the other day in our "every other day" plan. It's *my* plan, I should say. I still want to keep it spicy and exciting for dh, so I didn't chart a schedule or anything that way things are still fun for the hubby. I have a picture of the stick in case by tomorrow the line has changed (it says it can only be read in the first 24 hours or something like that). I can post when I have a few to go by (but I don't know how to post pics on here)

Hopefully tomorrow proves to be darker.

I should also say that there is something satisfying about peeing on a stick without worrying about the response on it. Does that make sense? My heart was racing when I POAS for pregnancy. Then the negative answer broke me. With this, it is just a little fun science experiment. Of course, I am excited to see line progression towards ovulation, but this seems much less intense. Just fun?!?!?!? Anyone else get that? :shrug: hahah


----------



## Tigermom

Twinklie12 said:


> My doctor didn't seem overly concerned, said it was good it was increasing, but he is just my primary care doctor not specializing in fertility so sometimes I feel like I know more than him. He did want me to retest.

I'm so sorry for the confusing number. Hopefully it truly is nothing of concern. Just a normal/natural slow down :shrug:

Sending you lots of love and :hugs: When is your next test?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Twinklie12

Thanks Tiger. I will test again tomorrow, hopefully even though it will be Friday then can give me the results the same day.


----------



## Tigermom

Oh, I hope so!!! <3


----------



## Jokerette

Tiger I believe there's almost always a faint line on opks becayse women always have LH in their system. It's the surge that causes the egg to pop out :) so look for a nice dark line then you can expect you ovulate the day or two after that.


----------



## Tigermom

Oh man... I guess I figured that, but I was hoping it was a good sign hahah... that's ok. I am still just glad to see I have something going on in my body. Even if it's a baseline hormone level :haha:

Oh well! Hopefully tomorrow proves to be darker. We definitely aren't starting the daily bd'ing or anything. I was just excited to see a response on the opk. We are still set for every other day.


----------



## Jokerette

A response is definitely a good thing!!!! FX for baby dust and ovulation soon!! My first month opking it was such a relief too!


----------



## Princesskell

I felt exactly the same Tiger...I expected absolutely nothing like on all the hpts I did last cycle. I liked seeing a tiny line. I've seen mine are definitely darker on a morning, but I'm never using fmu? Xxx


----------



## Buttercup84

Massive :hugs: Mrs W, been thinking of you today.


----------



## hopettc3

Yay for opks Tiger! Hope you get a super dark one soon!


----------



## Princesskell

*Cd15*
Eeeeeeeek just got a super dark opk at 9am....not fmu though. So now I will bd 3 days in a row, which is perfect as dh leaves in 3 days so we will just fit it in! :yipee: We won't be able to do the final leave a day and then one more for luck though.
But now I'm worrying, so I've got the dark line this morning but we can't bd until tonight and we didnt do yesterday it was the day before so will I miss it?? Or does it happen after the opk positive?? Help from the opk experts please?! Xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Apparently the pos opk indicates you will ov in the next 24 ish hours so you should be ok, it takes the egg 24 hours to travel down the tube to your womb o you'll have a great chance. Good luck xx


----------



## Twinklie12

Agreed. The OPK means you will ovulate in 24 to 48 hours. You have some time!


----------



## Tigermom

Princesskell said:


> *Cd15*
> Eeeeeeeek just got a super dark opk at 9am....not fmu though. So now I will bd 3 days in a row, which is perfect as dh leaves in 3 days so we will just fit it in! :yipee: We won't be able to do the final leave a day and then one more for luck though.
> But now I'm worrying, so I've got the dark line this morning but we can't bd until tonight and we didnt do yesterday it was the day before so will I miss it?? Or does it happen after the opk positive?? Help from the opk experts please?! Xxx

How perfect is that!!!!!! Someone was looking out for you :hugs:


----------



## Tigermom

You ovulate roughly 24-36 hours after that blazing dark result, so you are totally fine!! They say to bd for three days after anyway, right?!?!? I think you are totally perfect :)


----------



## Tigermom

CD 11: The line was slightly darker still. Still faint, so I think I don't have to worry about not seeing that dark line. I should get it. 

I don't know why I thought that I wouldn't have results with the opks, but I am happy to be proven wrong. Things tend not to work for me: I can't poas until after my missed period, my electronics always break right after the warranty, my cars are always lemons, etc. I just go into new things assuming they don't work. 

This seems to work.

I can't wait for that dark line in a few days!!! :) I typically ovulate on cd14, so I should probably get a dark line tomorrow or the next day?!?!?! If it takes 24-36 hours for ovulation to occur after a positive opk


----------



## Twinklie12

Glad the OPKs are working Tiger! I tended to get a positive two days before my ovulation date but I am sure everyone is different.


----------



## Tigermom

I think that sounds like what most people get. It seem like it is the normal. I hope that's mine too

I don't know if they really gradually get darker or if they just BAM! Positive! I should be seeing it tomorrow or the next day for a 14th day ovulation, so we will see! Excited :)


----------



## Jokerette

Princesskell said:


> *Cd15*
> Eeeeeeeek just got a super dark opk at 9am....not fmu though. So now I will bd 3 days in a row, which is perfect as dh leaves in 3 days so we will just fit it in! :yipee: We won't be able to do the final leave a day and then one more for luck though.
> But now I'm worrying, so I've got the dark line this morning but we can't bd until tonight and we didnt do yesterday it was the day before so will I miss it?? Or does it happen after the opk positive?? Help from the opk experts please?! Xxx

Yay!!! you should be golden BDing tonight, tomorrow, and the next day!!!



Tigermom said:


> CD 11: The line was slightly darker still. Still faint, so I think I don't have to worry about not seeing that dark line. I should get it.
> 
> I don't know why I thought that I wouldn't have results with the opks, but I am happy to be proven wrong. Things tend not to work for me: I can't poas until after my missed period, my electronics always break right after the warranty, my cars are always lemons, etc. I just go into new things assuming they don't work.
> 
> This seems to work.
> 
> I can't wait for that dark line in a few days!!! :) I typically ovulate on cd14, so I should probably get a dark line tomorrow or the next day?!?!?! If it takes 24-36 hours for ovulation to occur after a positive opk

You guys are all syncing up cycles!!




Twinklie12 said:


> Glad the OPKs are working Tiger! I tended to get a positive two days before my ovulation date but I am sure everyone is different.

For me, I usually O'd the day after the positive morning opk, or two days after. But one time I didnt Ovulate until 5 DAYS after!! I could tell from my temps. it was an exhausting several days of Bding!


----------



## ricschick

oh good luck girls!!! fx for this cycle!!!xxxx


----------



## Princesskell

I know Tiger...how have we got synced? We were totally opposite! :shrug: xxx


----------



## Tigermom

:haha::shrug: hahaha I don't know! Internet-synced!!!!


----------



## hopettc3

Hahaha! Internet synced! My cycles have been so messed up and I finally caught up to you guys! I'm on CD12 today!!


----------



## Tigermom

:haha:

I have a question. How do I post a picture to bnb. I'm going to give it a go, but in the mean time, if anyone has better knowledge, please feel free to let me know. I tried once before and failed with that little button above :haha:


----------



## Tigermom

https://i1357.photobucket.com/albums/q747/samantharaechen/IMG_2434_zpsdb2d1667.jpg

Looks like it's time to dance?!?!?!

The problem is, as you can see, I had a spike today in my temp! What's that about? Maybe my temp (like a lot of people I have read reviews on) seems to spike too early making us time bd'ing wrong? Who knows. Now do I just bd tonight, tomorrow, and the next day, or do we bd as much as we can in the next 36 hours? I've heard both

Thanks


----------



## Princesskell

Yey hope!! How have we done that?!

Woop tiger...get set go! I heard every day for three days but if I could do more I would! Good luck xxx


----------



## hopettc3

Weird Tiger! I would say thats pretty positive, but the temp thing is strange. I would say you should just cover your bases and keep up the bd'ing as long as you can so you don't miss your window. Good luck!


----------



## Princesskell

So if my opk is getting lighter do I need to stop poas??! Xxx


----------



## Jokerette

Tiger I'd keep Bding daily until you see three high temps in a row! But it is possible you ovulated today... I don't know that's confusing!

PrincessK- did you get a positive opk?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Good luck tiger & pk! Ov is the best cycle time as you feel you can do something instead of just waiting! Enjoy the bding! 

I follow smep loosely but I bd every other day, then when I know ov is close we do some extra if/when we can. 

I'm still bleeding, but counting today as cd5 and hoping by next wkend if I've stopped bleeding ill do a hpt and see if its neg. if it is I'm good to start opks and hope I ov this cycle. 

Taking control and focusing on ttc again helps so I'm throwing myself right back in there, taking pre natels but enjoying some me time, glasses of wine etc in the hope I won't be able to again soon. I am very up and down, had a huge row with dh last night and I 'slept' on the sofa. We've made up today but I'm all over the place. :hugs:


----------



## Jokerette

MrsW- welcome back ... Good for you for following your gut, I think if you're ready to TTC right away you should!! FX for a fast sticky bean.


----------



## Tigermom

I'm happy to say that yesterday's temp must have been an anomaly. I think I had been awake for quite some time tossing and turning before I temped. It was a weird waking state. Not quite in it. Then I realized "ah! I'm awake. Temp! Quick!" hahah

Today's was back in the ballpark, even if a little high. We bd'ed last night and this morning to cover the bases of yesterday being O, but that is ok. 

We leave Tuesday around 9pm. AHHH!!! :haha:


----------



## Tigermom

Mrs W 11 said:


> Good luck tiger & pk! Ov is the best cycle time as you feel you can do something instead of just waiting! Enjoy the bding!
> 
> I follow smep loosely but I bd every other day, then when I know ov is close we do some extra if/when we can.
> 
> I'm still bleeding, but counting today as cd5 and hoping by next wkend if I've stopped bleeding ill do a hpt and see if its neg. if it is I'm good to start opks and hope I ov this cycle.
> 
> Taking control and focusing on ttc again helps so I'm throwing myself right back in there, taking pre natels but enjoying some me time, glasses of wine etc in the hope I won't be able to again soon. I am very up and down, had a huge row with dh last night and I 'slept' on the sofa. We've made up today but I'm all over the place. :hugs:

Oh, welcome back, Mrs W!!! :hugs:

I'm happy to hear from you. Sorry about the spat with dh, but :hugs: all around. That can't be easy with everything else going on.

FXed for a much happier cycle. :hugs: :flower:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks ladies! I'm hoping it will be a sticky one next time. 

Tiger sounds like you are officially in the tww now then! Good luck x


----------



## hopettc3

Hi ladies! Tiger, I guess that means you still have time to bd! 
Welcome back Mrs W! I'm glad you're able to get right back into it. :hugs:

I'm on CD14 today and still not sure if I've ovulated. I'm getting cramps, but that could just be side effects from the clomid. My cervix is high, soft, open as it should be. Its been like that since yesterday. I don't have a proper thermometer to check temp, but just using a regular one to see if I get a spike. So far no change which would mean no ovulation yet right? So frustrating not knowing. We didn't bd last night but we've done it every other day. We'll definitely bd tonight and then tomorrow to be safe. I'm hoping for some sign that ovulation has actually occurred. I guess I'll know for sure when I do my day 21 progesterone next week.


----------



## Princesskell

Mrs W 11 said:


> Good luck tiger & pk! Ov is the best cycle time as you feel you can do something instead of just waiting! Enjoy the bding!
> 
> I follow smep loosely but I bd every other day, then when I know ov is close we do some extra if/when we can.
> 
> I'm still bleeding, but counting today as cd5 and hoping by next wkend if I've stopped bleeding ill do a hpt and see if its neg. if it is I'm good to start opks and hope I ov this cycle.
> 
> Taking control and focusing on ttc again helps so I'm throwing myself right back in there, taking pre natels but enjoying some me time, glasses of wine etc in the hope I won't be able to again soon. I am very up and down, had a huge row with dh last night and I 'slept' on the sofa. We've made up today but I'm all over the place. :hugs:

I'm glad you are taking control and regrouping mrsw. It is bound to be tough, especially with dh right now. Try and keep close but also give each the space to breath and grieve. He will be feeling it too, but I'm sure is very aware of what's best for your feelings right now. Keep talking to each other and with us if you need? :hugs: xxx


----------



## Princesskell

Yes Jokerette I got a super dark opk on Friday morning...perfect timing for 3 days of bd'ing before dh has gone away.

This is the first time I've been certain I've ovulated which is a relief that I am and nice to know when it's happened. Ff has given me a dotted line and now said I am officially 1dpo today :yipee: I've followed smep until now...we have bded every other day and then three days in a row from that first opk. The one thing we can't do now is the leave a day and one last one for luck, which is a shame, I also would have liked to get an am bd in but today was a cheeky nooner and we've had lots of fun!!

Now it's to wait...so Tiger we are here, and hopefully Hope you are here too!! What shall we do this month? :shrug: well actually Tiger you are going away for your distraction!! Xxx


----------



## Tigermom

Mrs W: probably not TWW yet, since today's temp didn't maintain that high reading like yesterday. Plus, today, I got an even brighter opk response, so that was perfect. The result line showed up before the test line, so that was also really awesome. I can now say that I ovulate (not that it was a question). 

DH is feeling a little burned out, after just last night and this morning, so we are taking the night off. I'll probably pounce on him early in the am and again tomorrow night or Tuesday morning because that will be our last chance. 

I won't waste a use the opk tomorrow because I know we will be bd'ing as much as we can until we leave either way, so I might as well save them :shrug:

I'm so happy that this came before our flight though. No mile-high temptations for us.

Sorry this was a little frazzled and all over the place, but I am typing between running up and downstairs doing laundry and organizing the house AHHHHHHHHHHHH!

:haha:


----------



## Princesskell

Tiger I love how we have both been so lucky with our timings this month!

So I'm 2dpo and bored!! No dh, no bd, no poas and no SS yet!! :dohh:
What can a girl do but eat chocolate!
Any good news from anyone? :shrug:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Oh no, 2tww boredom has set in already! Only 12 days until you probably know if this cycle has been lucky. I hope so xx

Thanks for your advice. Things are better with dh now, just generally feeling really sad which I know is normal. Smiling all day at work when I felt so down meant when I got in the car I sobbed all the way to pick dd up. I'm still shocked and can't believe it has happened to me. I know I'll be ok. I'm just struggling with life just now, but I want to focus on ttc and moving on. 

Xx


----------



## Princesskell

Thanks mrs w :hugs:

I think that is a great focus for you, make sure you are physically and emotionally ready, but I can understand why you want to get back into things straight away.
Remind me does anyone else irl apart from dh know, to give you a cuddle? Xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

My mum and sister and his mum and dad know but they all live far away. His parents came straight down when it happened last week but have gone now. And my best friend knows but she doesn't live near me and she is pregnant and was due 3 weeks after me, so that's not easy. So no, just my daily virtual hugs from you girls! 

Xx


----------



## hopettc3

Here are some more virtual hugs :hugs: I wish I could give you a real one!


----------



## Princesskell

^^ wish I could too mrsw :hugs: xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks ladies, it really does help and means the world to me to have you all to chat to. Lets get these bfps rolling in this month! :hugs:


----------



## Twinklie12

:hugs: to you MrsW !!!!! I can't imagine your feelings having been that far along but I am going through something similar and also just want to get back into TTC. Maybe we will get our BFPs together!

Xoxoxo


----------



## Tigermom

My temp was high this morning. I will have to assume I'm in the TWW wait now, even though I only have the one to go off of. We bd'ed the best we could, and I can go into this one knowing we had a nice pattern of bd'ing to cover the bases. :happydance:

This is the first TWW that I didn't have to say "well we at least had one well-timed bd." I can actually say "we put our best effort into this." All thanks to the confidence of those silly opks. Even if they don't do a thing more than add confidence, they are totally worth it. If we don't conceive this cycle, we will invest in cheap ones from Amazon.

We are just relaxing, cleaning, packing, and PANICKING about leaving today :haha:

Letting Archer just hang out in his jammies all day, then a nice bath this evening and into clean... wait for it... snuggly pajamas with feet, so he'll be all cozy at the airport and on the plane. Believe it or not, we spent the most time figuring out what he should wear to fly. We chose something that would bring him comfort. They are even a size too big, so his toes won't be tight and bent. His current size fits obviously, but if he moves around too much, they might hike up and bunch his toes.

My MIL keeps talking to family over in Taiwan, and it is driving me nuts. Each time a call ends, she has another item we are bringing along. So far, we have managed to pack every important item into our carry-ons/personal items. We have only our clothes in one checked bag. Each item she adds isn't small either. They are massive. We practice packed earlier this week to see where we were at in fitting things, and we were perfect. Now with the additions, I have no idea how we are going to do it without adding another bag. :roll: And she is so funny. With each new item, she says "it's just a small thing" or "it's just .... " and I keep telling her, "Yes. It is just... but 10 "justs" and a few giant things, and we have now gone from comfortably packed to busting at the seems." She doesn't get it because when she goes, she brings two checked bags, and then her carry on and personal item. She doesn't have a toddler to chase/manage/hold on to and a stroller to push. We need to be relatively hands-free, and it is not working out that way. :growlmad:

Anyway.

I'm happy to be in the TWW! And don't worry to those scraping through the TWW, I am logging on daily to check-in!!!! :flower:

:hugs: to all!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Oh twinklie :hugs: I am so sorry, I didn't realise. If you haven't already been over to the loss area, it is great, so much support there. What has happened sweetie? I'm so sorry for your loss, pm me to talk anytime. Big hugs. We will get our bfps again soon.

Tiger, enjoy your trip, I hope you got everything packed!! And congrats on being past ov!! X


----------



## hopettc3

Tiger, your story sounds so familiar. My relatives are constantly calling with "small" things to send to India anytime someone in our family is going to visit. Sooo frustrating! I'm glad you got a high temp today! I'm hoping that means you have officially ovulated! I hope you get a bfp this cycle!!!


----------



## Princesskell

Oooo Tiger...how exciting, you are ready to go.
Very funny about the extra things being added :rofl: I hope you can get things packed up effectively. Bless Archer I bet he had fun running round in his pjs all day!
Have an amazing time with your family. I am dead jealous that you get so distracted during your TWW...perfect!

Im good...3dpo today and looking forward a few days distraction with my little girls 2nd birthday celebrations. Feeling relaxed and trying to keep going with lots of healthy eating, gentle exercise and fresh air! Xxx


----------



## MomWife

Hello ladies! Just sending you lots of :dust::dust::dust:


I haven't been on here lately since I have been very sick.:growlmad::growlmad: I cannot eat my favorite foods anymore. Will chat tomorrow.


----------



## hopettc3

Nice to see you momwife! I hope you feel better and thanks for the dust!


----------



## Twinklie12

Twinklie12 said:


> :hugs: to you MrsW !!!!! I can't imagine your feelings having been that far along but I am going through something similar and also just want to get back into TTC. Maybe we will get our BFPs together!
> 
> Xoxoxo

I got my BFP before the New Year but then when I got bloods they eventually started going down. I still haven't started bleeding so I am technically 5 weeks 3 days. Limbo sucks! I was very very sad at first but now just want to move forward. So I can relate a tiny bit to you and so want you to get your BFP and baby !


----------



## Tigermom

Princesskell said:


> Oooo Tiger...how exciting, you are ready to go.
> Very funny about the extra things being added :rofl: I hope you can get things packed up effectively. Bless Archer I bet he had fun running round in his pjs all day!
> Have an amazing time with your family. I am dead jealous that you get so distracted during your TWW...perfect!
> 
> Im good...3dpo today and looking forward a few days distraction with my little girls 2nd birthday celebrations. Feeling relaxed and trying to keep going with lots of healthy eating, gentle exercise and fresh air! Xxx

I am assuming that I am 1 dpo! So close... We are in this together 100%!!! Yay for that :hugs:

We are currently at the airport waiting for our flight. We board at 20 past midnight, and we take off around 1pm. *insert yawn here* :haha:

This will be my last check in until we land and are settled in Taiwan! 

Thinking of all you lovely ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Twinklie12 said:


> Twinklie12 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: to you MrsW !!!!! I can't imagine your feelings having been that far along but I am going through something similar and also just want to get back into TTC. Maybe we will get our BFPs together!
> 
> Xoxoxo
> 
> I got my BFP before the New Year but then when I got bloods they eventually started going down. I still haven't started bleeding so I am technically 5 weeks 3 days. Limbo sucks! I was very very sad at first but now just want to move forward. So I can relate a tiny bit to you and so want you to get your BFP and baby !Click to expand...

Oh no sorry Hun :hugs: will you get a scan or more bloods or are you just waiting now? A loss is a loss and I'm sorry you are going through this. Xx


----------



## Twinklie12

MrsW - the doctor assumed it was a loss and wanted to wait a week to see what to do, and bleeding started today. So, I guess I am going to try to be positive... CD1! Back to TTC!


----------



## Jokerette

hugs Twinklie and Mrs W :hugs:


----------



## MomWife

I am so sorry Twinklie that you are going through this. Here is lots of hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Oh twinklie, sorry sweet. You are being really brave and now the bleeding is here you can start a fresh cycle. Are you going to try again straight away? They say you are more fertile after a mc, I'm hoping its true for us xx


----------



## Twinklie12

Yes, I am def going to start TTC right away. It's the best way for me to move on, to just throw myself into something else. I am really hoping I am extra fertile like they say!

What about you MrsW?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Me too Hun. I'm just waiting to ovulate now! X


----------



## Buttercup84

Hope those sticky BFPs arrive fast Twinklie and Mrs W, i've heard you can be very fertile just after a loss so fc this is the case for you two :thumbup:
Have a safe journey and enjoy your trip Tiger! :flower:
Not much going on here. I caved and ordered 20 ics from eBay (only £2.99 so not too bad!) and took one today just to get a kick out of the test line sucking up the dye first. Since i'm not having any definite symptoms yet I feel like I needed a reminder that i'm pregnant :wacko: However, I must be hormonal as watching this week's Panorama was so not a good idea https://www.bbc.co.uk/mediacentre/proginfo/2014/02/i-want-my-baby-back.html :cry:


----------



## Princesskell

Lots of dust Twinklie and mrsw for being super fertile now :hugs:

4dpo here today....twiddling thumbs!! Xxx


----------



## hopettc3

Hi ladies! I think I may have jumped the gun with the ovulating thing. I have kept up with checking my cervix and other symptoms and I believe I'm ovulating today! I also kept temping even though its not completely accurate due to my getting up to put my youngest back to bed every night. So, my temps haven't gone up yet and my cervix is super high and soft and open! I'm also getting cramps that feel like period cramps which is what I felt last time I took clomid. I'm taking these all as good signs! So excited! We bd'd last night and we'll be gettin it on tonight as well!!! Yay! I'm just excited that I ovulated!


----------



## Jokerette

Awesome hopettc!! It's great that you can figure out your body like that!!


----------



## Twinklie12

Yay Hope! Glad tyou can get some well times BD-ing in! I feel good about this cycle for you. :)


----------



## Princesskell

I hope you are right Hope and that your bd'ing has caught that egg :flower: did you say you have tried opk's?

*5dpo*
I'm feeling pretty distracted this week from the TWW with F's birthday but I know next week I will be thinking more about it :dohh:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hey girls. I'm feeling so down today. Found out another close friend is pregnant and I'm not handling it very well at all. I feel so down and life feels so so unfair. One days think I'm getting better and then I take 10 steps back xx


----------



## Twinklie12

Awww MrsW I am so sorry. I have had the same steps back sometimes so I can relate. What helped me was to hear about other people who had miscarriages in the past but now have lots of beautiful children - just think, some day you will look back, and yes this was a sad time, but know that you will come out of this and eventually you will get your happy moment! It will all work out! But it's ok to be sad and wallow sometimes. :hugs: xoxo


----------



## Princesskell

I'm so sorry mrsw. We are all sending hugs :hugs:
It is totally understandable to feel like you are, don't be too hard on yourself. It's your time to grieve and surround yourself with people who can comfort you right now. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## hopettc3

PK: I have been using opks this cycle. I tried them before, but because of my pcos I was constantly getting positives. I'm hoping this cycle its positive for the right reason. 
I'm glad you and Tiger have something to distract you. I'll have to try to find something too. I've been setting up playdates and walks all week so I have something to do instead of obsessing online and reading way too much into my symptoms. 

My temps haven't gone up yet so I'm thinking I still have another day. My opk test line was even darker than the control today so I'm thinking that's a good sign. We weren't able to bd last night so I'm hoping we can tonight. I really don't want to miss my chance. I'm supposed to go for a day 21 progesterone on monday. Hopefully, there will be enough progesterone by then (not really sure how fast it goes up).


----------



## hopettc3

Mrs W: I really hope you feel better. :hugs: I'm keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## ricschick

im so sorry twinkle to hear that I really hope you and mrsw get you bfp very quickly!! and im sorry mrsw your feeling so down:hugs:

baby dust to everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tigermom

I'm so sorry Twinklie and MrsW!! Sending all the :hugs: your way, and I'm praying for bfps on your next round :dust:


We are on our third day here. I haven't been able to log in for some reason on my Ipod, so I had to wait until I had my computer AND internet together. The flight went well... just exhausting. Archer actually did wonderfully. He slept for about 8 hours, but in order to keep it that way, mommy and daddy slept minimally - none. That meant our first day here, although well-spent, was finished off with fussy parents and a fussy kiddo ( as we were running on no sleep for nearly 48 hours ). However, we adjusted to the time zone really quickly. We are still waking around 5am ready for the day, but other than that, we are doing well. Yesterday, we were walking around for over 10 hours. 10 hours of walking!!! And we had some of the best food ever. It was a really lovely time.

I tried posting this yesterday, but for some reason, even though I logged in, when I hit "post" it said "You are not logged in and do not have permission to do that". Sorry for being so silent until now. 

We don't have internet in our place we are staying. We have to go over to my BIL's apartment, which is just 2 minutes away, but that means at night (when we'd be more able to get online), we are offline. That's ok.

I haven't temped yet since getting here because our sleep had been so off, but I will start tomorrow morning to keep track of that temp. Hopefully, there's no drop :dust: and FXed!!!!

:hugs:


----------



## Princesskell

Hi Tiger! :wave:
Glad you got there safe and the journey went well (glad you didn't need to join the mile high club? :winkwink:
Have a lovely time and keep updating us when you can xxx

*7dpo*
No news!! :dohh: xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

7dpo already princess! That's going fast! Only a week to go! No symptoms yet? Could be a good sign!!

Tiger I'm glad you got there safe albeit exhausted and that you are having a good time. It's worked out well timings wise to keep your mind off the tww!! Hoping for good news for you and pk in a weeks time!! 

I'm planning to start bding this weekend. If I ov on time I think it will be next wkend but who knows. I know nothing's certain for me this cycle. Xx


----------



## Princesskell

You sound brighter mrs w...how are you doing? I hope your cycles settle back pretty simply :hugs:

Having some backache and Af ish cramps already, I've had this each cycle so it means nothing :shrug: I don't know when to expect af as I have had a few different cycle lengths the last 3? :wacko: xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

It should be 14 days after ov tho shouldn't it? Do you usually track your lp? Hopefully af doesn't arrive! 

Yes I'm feeling better than I was Thursday. We've come to Bournemouth for the weekend and having some family fun! I'm up & down but as time goes on I'm more up and less down! Thanks for asking xxx


----------



## Princesskell

That sounds nice to have some time away with your family...enjoy mrs w :hugs:
This is the first month I've confirmed o so I'm not sure about lp :shrug: we will see!


----------



## hopettc3

Glad to see you got there safe Tiger! Sorry to hear you were so tired when you got there, but hopefully you can enjoy your trip now!

PK: Wow! 7dpo already! I can't wait to hear some good news in a week! 

Mrs W: Happy to hear you're doing better and enjoying some family time.

Afm, I believe I ovulated yesterday. I had really bad cramping most of the day and I was super bloated (the wonderful symptoms of clomid). I got a cold yesterday (a gift from my girls) and had a sore throat all night and was constantly getting up. That probably threw off my temp so I don't know if it would have gone up today or not. My cervix is still high, soft, open so maybe I have some time still. I emailed my dr and she said to go ahead with day 21 for progesterone and we could talk about a later test based on this cycle. That would be, of course, if I didn't get pregnant this cycle. I hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Princesskell

Fxd it was ovulation Hope. How's the bd'ing going?


What is everyone's opinion on bd'ing during the TWW?? Xxx


----------



## hopettc3

Thanks! We've bd'd every other day so far. Hopefully that's enough. I bd'd during my tww when I tried for my girls and everything turned out great. I'll probably be this time too. How about you?


----------



## Princesskell

Sounds like a good strategy.
I usually be during the TWW if the mood takes us, but I'm always worried its messing things about in there! :blush: xxx


----------



## Princesskell

*8dpo*
Nothing to report. How early can I test? :rofl:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ooh are you feeling positive this month pk? I always wait for 14dpo but so ,any people test and get bfps from 10dpo or earlier!! Test!!!

Just dtd for first time since it all happened!! I'm back on the horse ladies! High five!! X


----------



## Princesskell

Mrs W 11 said:


> Ooh are you feeling positive this month pk? I always wait for 14dpo but so ,any people test and get bfps from 10dpo or earlier!! Test!!!
> 
> Just dtd for first time since it all happened!! I'm back on the horse ladies! High five!! X

Yey mrsw...well done Hun :thumbup: heres to having some fun with dh :winkwink:

No I wouldn't say positive. I'm excited as this month is the first I've been certain I've ovulated and bded at the right time...we will see :wacko:
No real symptoms apart from a few twinges and back ache but I know I've had that before :shrug:
I usually wait to test until af is late, but I'm not sure after a few different cycles lengths? I will wait till 14dpo. Would love to be able to do a test again!


----------



## Twinklie12

PK don't ask me, I am a bad influence. I got a positive at 9 DPO last time... I am a total POAS addict and early tester. :)

Yay MrsW! Can you tell where you are in your cycle? I am CD5 today!


----------



## Princesskell

It's the opk's! They've got me addicted!! :rofl:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Oh it's very addictive. I'm boring though, I've read so many chemical pregnancy stories that I wait until 14 dpo when an egg should have implanted. Not long for you to wait! 

If I count the mc as cd1 then I'm cd12 today but I don't usually ov until cd20-21 so another week yet! Plus I might ov later because of the mc. 

How are you feeling twinklie? X


----------



## hopettc3

Way to go Mrs W! Big high 5! 

PK: I am also a poas addict so I'm really not the person to ask. I would have already started! I'm 1-2dpo still so I can't start yet. But I was already thinking about testing last night...I'm sooo bad! Good luck though! I can't wait!

I finally had a temp increase so I'm pretty sure I finally ovulated. I guess I won't know till I have high temps for a few days.


----------



## Buttercup84

PK, I wouldn't worry about sex in the tww, i'm sure anything that is happening will go ahead regardless :thumbup: I tested at 10dpo and got a bfn (I mean stark white!) but a faint bfp at 11dpo. This was on an ic with fmu and I took a FRER with 3mu the same day and the line was much clearer. I've heard of ladies on here getting BFPs as early as 7dpo but they're proper squinters at that stage!


----------



## Princesskell

*10dpo cd26 *
I was going to say no symptoms today but I did have backache on the way to work and am feeling af cramps now soi think af is on the way? :dohh:
I'm hoping it's far too early and it's a good symptom,but I'm just not sure :shrug: 

How is everyone else? Xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Af cramps can be a good sign too as bean snuggles in!! Pk I so hope you are pregnant!! X


----------



## Princesskell

Thanks mrsw...I so wish you were right


----------



## hopettc3

PK: I really hope the cramps are a good sign!! Stay away AF! Come on little bean! Still early and keeping my fx'd for you!!!

I am now 4dpo. I'm still waiting on the results of my progesterone test, but I'm positive I ovulated. I'm getting sore boobs too which would indicate a rise in progesterone. Let's hope for some beautiful bfps this cycle!! I hope Tiger's doing well too!


----------



## Twinklie12

Hi all ! Been taking a bit of a break but missed you all! I am CD 7 and ordered new OPKs so will start taking them again soon. Back into TTC mode! Doing pretty well, just have a few sad/jealous moments here and there but not too often. Trying to feel hopeful!


----------



## Tigermom

Princesskell said:


> *10dpo cd26 *
> I was going to say no symptoms today but I did have backache on the way to work and am feeling af cramps now soi think af is on the way? :dohh:
> I'm hoping it's far too early and it's a good symptom,but I'm just not sure :shrug:
> 
> How is everyone else? Xxx

We are all super sick. :(

Also, I started spotting today. I've had a fever for the last three days, and I am almost too sick to be totally heartbroken that another cycle is down the drain. ... Almost...

However, we are on vacation, and I won't let myself be down. Of course, I am sad, and maybe it hasn't sank in yet, but I'm not as bad as I was last cycle. We'll see. 

The spotting is faint and brownish, but I know myself too much to think this is implantation bleeding. This is my pattern. A few days before af, she likes to celebrate by spotting ahead of time. :shrug: No point in dwelling. 

I hope your cramping is just your bean burrowing nice and strong for you :dust:

The good news is that I can take a bath once bleeding starts, and I will get to enjoy the hot spring when we go. Bright side?!?!?! :haha:


----------



## Princesskell

Twinklie12 said:


> Hi all ! Been taking a bit of a break but missed you all! I am CD 7 and ordered new OPKs so will start taking them again soon. Back into TTC mode! Doing pretty well, just have a few sad/jealous moments here and there but not too often. Trying to feel hopeful!

Good girl Twinklie. That's the best thing todo, throw yourself back in. Cd7 is a great time of the cycle...just about ready to go. Wishing you every piece of luck Twinklie xxx :hugs:


Tigermom said:


> Princesskell said:
> 
> 
> *10dpo cd26 *
> I was going to say no symptoms today but I did have backache on the way to work and am feeling af cramps now soi think af is on the way? :dohh:
> I'm hoping it's far too early and it's a good symptom,but I'm just not sure :shrug:
> 
> How is everyone else? Xxx
> 
> We are all super sick. :(
> 
> Also, I started spotting today. I've had a fever for the last three days, and I am almost too sick to be totally heartbroken that another cycle is down the drain. ... Almost...
> 
> However, we are on vacation, and I won't let myself be down. Of course, I am sad, and maybe it hasn't sank in yet, but I'm not as bad as I was last cycle. We'll see.
> 
> The spotting is faint and brownish, but I know myself too much to think this is implantation bleeding. This is my pattern. A few days before af, she likes to celebrate by spotting ahead of time. :shrug: No point in dwelling.
> 
> I hope your cramping is just your bean burrowing nice and strong for you :dust:
> 
> The good news is that I can take a bath once bleeding starts, and I will get to enjoy the hot spring when we go. Bright side?!?!?! :haha:Click to expand...

Oh Tiger...I'm so sorry for the spotting, I'm keeping everything crossed its not af, but you know your body. That is just absolutely rubbish, and I know the feeling of being away when this happens, on the one hand you can take your mind of it and in your case use the hot springs(a very good silver lining) , but on the other hand i really had to fight hard for it not to ruin my holiday :dohh:
Thinking of you Tiger xxx


----------



## Tigermom

I went to the bathroom to discover that the spotting has picked up. It is still spotting, not bleeding, but it is a bit more consistent. I am sharing this because... Surprisingly, I really am doing ok. I am very grateful God gave me a strong heart this time, instead of letting me fall as deep. Taking this moment to be thankful for Him looking out for me and my heart

:hugs:


----------



## Twinklie12

Tiger I am so sorry you are sick on vacation, and that the dreaded spotting has begun. :( I am also glad you're able to take it well this time. I hope you can still enjoy your vacation! We are all thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## Twinklie12

Thanks PK! At least TTC can be exciting so it's not so bad to be back to that. I'm giong to try something sort of like SMEP I think, although that's seems to be what I end up diong every time anyhow by default. We DTD last night on CD 7 so we just got a head start. I hope my OPKs come today! I missed my surge last cycle so I want to test sooner and more often this cycle. I'm such a POAS addict. :)


----------



## Princesskell

:hugs: Tiger...keep strong lovely lady xxx

Opk's really helpd me understand the poas addiction Twinklie!! :dohh:


----------



## Princesskell

*11dpo cd27*
No af yet, but I'm pretty certain she is close. I have had backache and cramps all day and have a big spot on the end of my nose :dohh: af has arrived anytime from cd28-36 over the past 4 cycles so from tomorrow we are on red alert :wacko: xxx


----------



## hopettc3

I'm glad to see everyone is doing so well! It's nice to be around such a strong group of women! 
PK: When do you start testing? I'm keeping my fx'd for you! I hope one of us can get a bfp this cycle!! 

I'm 5dpo today and keeping it together. I've had mild cramping (from clomid) sore boobs/nipples (progesterone) and weird pulling/stretching feeling in uterus area. I don't want to get my hopes up and start reading too much into it, but I had this with my last two pregnancies. 
I also got my progesterone level back. It was 24, but dr said she likes it at 40. I'm completely forgetting about that number because I know I ovulated late and that my levels weren't where they should be when I tested.


----------



## Princesskell

hopettc3 said:


> I'm glad to see everyone is doing so well! It's nice to be around such a strong group of women!
> PK: When do you start testing? I'm keeping my fx'd for you! I hope one of us can get a bfp this cycle!!
> 
> I'm 5dpo today and keeping it together. I've had mild cramping (from clomid) sore boobs/nipples (progesterone) and weird pulling/stretching feeling in uterus area. I don't want to get my hopes up and start reading too much into it, but I had this with my last two pregnancies.
> I also got my progesterone level back. It was 24, but dr said she likes it at 40. I'm completely forgetting about that number because I know I ovulated late and that my levels weren't where they should be when I tested.

I don't know when to start testing?? :shrug:
Last cycle I think I waited until af was late but then it didn't come until 36ish days so I don't know? When should I test??

I'm not that familiar with progesterone levels and what they mean, but I hope it is just because of it being your first cycle with clomid?
When will you test? Fxd for you, :flower: xxx


----------



## Tigermom

Sheeeeeeee's hhheeeeerreee! :haha:

I don't know if being sick has made me totally nuts, but I am really fine. No exaggeration. No underplaying. I'm so grateful that I am 100% accepting that af is here. I'm day one, and I am ok with it. Of course I want a baby more than anything, but for some reason, I am not sad. I don't know why, and I will not overthink it and jinx it :shrug: I also didn't temp because we've been so sick that my temp hasn't been worth recording. :)

We are off on some adventures!! I will catch up with everyone later! 

<3 :hugs:

PK: I am keeping everything crossed that she stays away!!! :hugs:


----------



## hopettc3

PK: It is pretty hard to decide when to test when your cycles are so irregular. Maybe try testing right in the middle of your range like maybe CD32.

Tiger: Sorry to hear about AF, but glad you're doing well. I hope you enjoy your adventures!

I'll give you all something to look at starting Friday (7dpo). I'm going to start testing then to see how early I can get a bfp!


----------



## Princesskell

Booooooooooo Tiger, but I love your attitude. Your trip will take your mind off things for the rubbish af bit then when your back you will be back to the fun bit in your cycle :hugs:xxx

Oooo yey Hope some exciting early testing :yipee: fxd for the earliest bfp ever!! Xxx

Think the witch has got me too :dohh: crap :cry:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi everyone,

Tiger &#8211; I am so pleased for you that you are feeling so positive! TTC can be all consuming and if you can keep smiling and know that you will have your baby soon, when it is meant to be and enjoy life in the meantime it will hopefully come round all the sooner. I hope that you can enjoy the rest of your trip and are feeling a bit better after your sickness bug.

PK &#8211; was this the first month you checked that you ovulated? AF should come 14 days after you ovulate and theoretically if she has been later some months, it means you ovulated later. So if you are definitely 12 dpo today AF should come in 2 days. Have you started spotting or is she def here? I hope she isn&#8217;t! If she isn&#8217;t &#8211; you could try testing, you might get a line at 12dpo! 

Hope &#8211; looking forward to your tests! You seem positive this month &#8211; come on bfp!! 

Twinklie &#8211; Have your opks arrived yet? I am feeling the same as you really &#8211; gutted that things didn&#8217;t work out and a lot of feelings around that but excited to try again! Good luck, keep us posted

AFM - Still dtd every other day. No signs of ov yet, no ewcm and cervix low but i think its moving up so I am hoping I will ov early next week which is when I would have done on a normal cycle! I am still confused about my opks as my hpt are negative but I do get a line on a opk. Some ladies on here say it must be lh in my system and my body is trying to ov early and others say it will be picking up small amounts of hcg left in my body. The opks are slowly getting lighter so I think its hcg. I am testing daily and am hoping the line goes completely and then comes back next week so I know I have ovulated. Either way we will keep dtd just incase an egg pops out at any time hehe!! Fingers crossed. xx


----------



## Princesskell

Thanks mrs w, sorry your body is still being a bit confusing...I hope the opk's clear and reset soon :hugs:

Af has got me...I'm miffed and disappointed but not as crushed as last time, on the one hand I don't feel as tricked as last month when she was so late and I had started believing I was and on the other hand Tiger has encouraged me to be positive and look forwards and not dwell. So Conkers bath number 1 will be tonight...cd 1 is half way through and all other positive thoughts!! I am introducing the ritual of Conkers bath number 2 the day af has left where you get pampered and defuzzed ready for all the bd'ing and romance...I enjoyed that last month!!

Should I be worried that af came on 12dpo?? :shrug: xxx


----------



## Twinklie12

PK - I am so sorry that the witch got you! :( Great attitude though. We're only about a week off in cycles so we could eventually be bump buddies maybe!

MrsW - I hope they OPKs clear up for you. Everyone has some amount of LH in their system though, I never get a blank OPK. When I have my surge the line just gets real dark. Are yours real dark now, like darker than the control line or just faint, or in between?


----------



## Twinklie12

Can't wait to see your tests Hope!!!! Yay for a POAS addict! haha


----------



## Jokerette

PK sorry the witch got you :( boooooo :( I was so hopeful for you!

Hope, yay cant wait for you to start testing :) Hey why did you disregard your temp on 1dpo? I almost wonder if you hadnt disregarded it if that might be O day?


----------



## Princesskell

Thanks ladies...I do love you girls :hugs:
Twinklie I pray I get the chance to be somebody's bump buddy again soon, it would be lovely to be yours.
I had in my head it takes on average 4 months to get pregnant (am I making that up :wacko:) and I consider myself average so that was my goal...but hey ho I'm obviously not so average :shrug:
I'm kicking myself as I'd just started to write my post from this morning saying I was going to test tomorrow and I felt af start :dohh: pooooooo!

Right no more sadness, I'm just running the deepest, hottest bath ever, my g&t is cold and strong and my book is waiting. I have no chocolate so I might have to send dh on a mercy trip in return for a bj? :winkwink:

Starting my list of silver linings for af coming...hmmmmmm?
Might get to ttc when we go to Paris at the end of feb,
Won't have ms in my birthday,
More practise with opk's...they were fun!!
Would love a November edd....any other ideas? Xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Enjoy your af pampering night pk! I'm no expert but I think a luetal phase of 12 days is fine. Shorter than average but still completely possible to get pregnant. 

Silver linings for af coming...... You can have a glass of bubbly or wine on valentines day and eat whatever you want that night with dh, nov or dec due date means a newborn at Xmas, sat under the twinkly Xmas tree lights while people bring you food and you watch tv and stare at your newborn! You might be bump buddies with the rest of us n here who aren't preggo this month :)


----------



## Princesskell

Thanks mrsw :hugs: a newborn at Christmas would be lovely! Xxx


----------



## Princesskell

Anybody any opinions on using evening primrose oil or raspberry leaf tea to help ttc?
:shrug:


----------



## kazine

Just wanted to update that I got my BFP :)


----------



## hopettc3

PK: So sorry to hear about AF, but I'm glad you're taking it so well. Enjoy your hot bath!
Jokerette: Thanks! I disregarded that temp because I was up multiple times and I wasn't sure how reliable it was. I'm pretty sure I didn't o that day though. I put my opk as positive, but it was lighter than the day before. Maybe I should change that?? Technically, the 17th was the most positive because it was darker than the control line. 

I'm 6dpo today and feeling pretty good. I had cramping last night that felt pretty painful. My cervix today is still high, soft, closed and I had crazy creamy cm today! My boobs were killing me, but they've eased up quite a bit now. I'm trying to stay positive. I'll be starting my testing tomorrow!! Yay!!!!


----------



## Jokerette

Congrats kazine!! When did you get yoir BFP?!

Hopettc- woohoo!! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## hopettc3

Congrats kazine!! How many weeks are you and how are you feeling?


----------



## Princesskell

kazine said:


> Just wanted to update that I got my BFP :)

Yeeeeeehaw!!! Congratulations Kazine...so pleased for you. What number cycle was that? Did you do anything special to get that bfp?
How exciting. Thank you for updating us. Hoping for a happy and healthy 9 months for you :happydance:


hopettc3 said:


> PK: So sorry to hear about AF, but I'm glad you're taking it so well. Enjoy your hot bath!
> Jokerette: Thanks! I disregarded that temp because I was up multiple times and I wasn't sure how reliable it was. I'm pretty sure I didn't o that day though. I put my opk as positive, but it was lighter than the day before. Maybe I should change that?? Technically, the 17th was the most positive because it was darker than the control line.
> 
> I'm 6dpo today and feeling pretty good. I had cramping last night that felt pretty painful. My cervix today is still high, soft, closed and I had crazy creamy cm today! My boobs were killing me, but they've eased up quite a bit now. I'm trying to stay positive. I'll be starting my testing tomorrow!! Yay!!!!

Thank you Hope.
Loving your symptoms...can't wait for your testing! :baby: xxx


----------



## Twinklie12

Hope I can't wait to see a test!!!! FX!


----------



## hopettc3

Hey girls! 7dpo today and started my testing just like I said. I'll post my pic here, but I started a thread on it too, here.

And here's my pic 
https://i41.tinypic.com/2ivhb42.jpg


----------



## Twinklie12

Still so early, and I swear, there could be a squinter line!!!


----------



## hopettc3

We won't know for sure unless I keep testing daily to see if it gets darker!!


----------



## Princesskell

Can't see it yet on my iPad but I know it's there!! :yipee:
LOVE the daily tests, this is going to be so fun to log in and see!! Xxx


----------



## Buttercup84

Ooh I think I see a line too Hope, can't wait to see tomorrow's test!


----------



## Princesskell

So cycle 3 was preseed
Cycle 4 was opk's and SMEP
Cycle 5 I'm thinking of trying epo to help ewcm, vit b complex to help Lp and maybe raspberry leaf tea to help my uterus in general!! Opinions??...:shrug:


----------



## hopettc3

I would say all of that can only help! Good luck on cycle 5!


----------



## Buttercup84

Go for it pk! Do you take a multivitamin aswell? Also sorry AF arrived I just spotted that :hugs:


----------



## Princesskell

Buttercup84 said:


> Go for it pk! Do you take a multivitamin aswell? Also sorry AF arrived I just spotted that :hugs:

Thanks buttercup. I've been taking a prenatal vitamin thing since we started ttc :thumbup:
How are you doing? Xxx


----------



## Jokerette

hope i think i see it too!!!

PK- i used lots of preseed with all my successful cycles


----------



## kazine

Princesskell said:


> kazine said:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to update that I got my BFP :)
> 
> Yeeeeeehaw!!! Congratulations Kazine...so pleased for you. What number cycle was that? Did you do anything special to get that bfp?
> How exciting. Thank you for updating us. Hoping for a happy and healthy 9 months for you :happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you! I started taking pregnacare preconcieve and using conceive plus, and the first month using them I got pregnant. Definitely try it!

I was up to cycle 5. I'm 4 weeks today and I feel sick all the time lol!


----------



## Mrs W 11

If you don't have lots of ewcm pk the preeseed is a good idea!! 

I'm still pottering along with my dtd at least every other day! Hurry up ov!!


----------



## Twinklie12

I am right there with you MrsW. I missed a day but got back at it this morning. I wish we had time in the mornings on weekdays, I much prefer it! Haha. I hope I don't O super late like I did after last MC. It's hard to keep up DTD when it's forced. My DH prefers spontaneity.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Yeh I wish we could do mornings too but our dd is always awake before we are so no chance of that! Haha. And by the time i get into bed at night im knackered! My dh doesn't mind the planning of dtd every other day, he jokes its not very romantic or spontaneous but he goes along with it! 

But yeh I hope ov doesn't take too long or it will get harder to keep up the forced ness of it. Still haven't got any signs that its around the corner tho.


----------



## Princesskell

I hate the forced ness of it too, but dh still doesn't know what's going on so it's a pretend spontaneity!! :dohh:
So cd 3, af is still annoying. I'm having really weird cramps this cycle, usually I just get bad aches in my legs and back on cd 1 then I'm pretty much ok, but this is different.
I've started epo which I will stop taking on o day, I've also changed my prenatal to a better one and started taking vit b 6, but have ordered some bcomplex to replace that with. I'm also going to get some grapefruit juice as that is supposed to be good for ewcm and really concentrate with preseed this time round.
I've upped my water intake..again and trying to cut back on chocolate! I'd been avoiding my core and abs workouts for the last 2 cycles but I'm not going to this time as I feel I'm just putting my life on hold too much, it's something I would have done when I got pg with F so I'm going to carry on :shrug:

Now where's Hope with today's test?? Xxx


----------



## hopettc3

Hahahaha!!! PK,I'm here! Sorry it took so long. My youngest wanted to sleep in today and who am I to complain? I logged on this morning and kept getting this stupid error message every time I clicked on the lucky conkers thread!:growlmad:

Anyways, here is today's stark white bfn at 8dpo! 

https://i39.tinypic.com/28w12c7.jpg
OH, and I took like 20 pics and this was the clearest I could get it!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Pk - so didn't your hubby notice last month that you coincidentally felt horny very other day?! Tee hee! 

Hope I have fingers and toes crossed we start seeing a line there in the next few days! How are you feeling? X


----------



## Princesskell

^^ haha no it would appear not!! Or that one month it was every day for nearly 2 weeks!!

I didn't think he knew, but then tonight he hinted at the next baby as if he knew we were trying. I just laughed him off. He knows I want it, I'm just trying to keep the trying bit a secret!!

Still very early Hope...loving these tests! Xxx


----------



## hopettc3

Mrs W: I'm feeling pretty good so far. I still have tender boobs and nipples, no cramps except some pressure here and there, a little gassy, and for some reason I go to bed with a sore throat and wake up with nothing...weird. 

PK: So, DH doesn't actually know that your ttc? How is that possible?:shrug: Although, I guess he has some idea since he's hinting at it. If I didn't have to tell DH, I probably wouldn't either though. He gets stressed out way too easily. 

I know I'm testing too early still. I keep thinking back to my previous pregnancies and I realize that I wasn't as obsessed as I am now! I didn't test for #1 till 14dpo and #2 till 10 or 11dpo. And for #2 I probably would have waited longer except that the frer had giant letters on it screaming "TEST AS EARLY AS 5 DAYS BEFORE!!" so of course I did. The line came up right away though and super dark. But maybe it'll take longer now that I've hit 30. No...staying hopeful....staying optimistic. Testing again tomorrow!!


----------



## Twinklie12

Yeah PK does DH really not know you are TTC? I can't fathom that! Haha. But since we are trying for our first it is a bigger life changing decision I guess. 

Hope - it is still early, can't wait to keep seeing your tests ! 

I just can't wait to confirm O, I think I dislike waiting to O more than the TWW sometimes.


----------



## Princesskell

Good signs Hope...everything crossed!
Still time for that o Twinklie! :hugs:

No dh is not really in the loop which is why I'm starting to find things tougher. Nobody in real life knows about this...you guys are my only outlet!!
Dh didn't really know the first time round either. When we married I told him I wanted children, he agreed he did too and I said was it ok if I just told him when they were on their way?? Sex has always been a massive deal for him and I am desperate for this not to change it. I don't want him to know when we are 'trying' and it does help me keep up the pretence of being spontaneous!! Webhave been together since we were 16 but we are still very private. Maybe this stems form being kids when we were met. I still don't really share girls stuff or anything about my cycle with him-are we weird??! :wacko: xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

OH!!! Hello ewcm and barely reachable cervix!!!!!! *reaches for husband*!!! Yippee!! 

Pk - no not weird at all! All couples different and what works for one doesn't work for another! Some of my exes and I have had very different sex lives to my hubby and I - weird tho it is to think of that! If that's what works for you guys its cool! How old are you now if you don't mind me asking? 

Twink - I agree! Waiting for ov is worse as there's no end date! At least once we've oved we know its 14 days give or take until we know! This limbo sucks! I'm praying my signs mean ov is approaching for me. I hope yours will soon too. 

Hope those signs sound good! Looking forward to tomorrow's test!! X


----------



## Princesskell

Both 32! Thanks mrs w :flower:
Hope you're having fun! Xxx :winkwink: :dust:


----------



## hopettc3

Hello all!
Mrs. W: Woohoo for high cervix!! Get bd'ing!!

PK: I can understand that! If I didn't have to tell DH, I wouldn't. He gets way too stressed out. 

Twinklie: When we're waiting to o, we hate it and when we're in the tww, we hate it. 

I'm 9dpo today and my test this morning was a bfn. I thought I saw a hint of something in real life, but it doesn't show on the pic. I won't read into it too much just yet. Here's the pic!

https://i41.tinypic.com/2metrux.jpg


----------



## hopettc3

Wow! I didn't realize how blurry that was! Sorry!


----------



## Princesskell

Woah! I see about 4 lines on that pic!! :dohh: I think it's brewing Hope!! :dust: keep testing and sharing!

*Cd 4* boring boring boring!

Xxx


----------



## Twinklie12

Still no signs of O for me. EWCM is not here yet and no positive OPKs. Just more waiting!


----------



## Mrs W 11

I agree hope, reckon there's a line brewing! 

I'm feeling down tonight. I read some threads from this time 2 years ago when I was pregnant with my dd and as my edd were similar, it reminded me what I should be feeling now and all that I will miss over the next 6 months. 

Cervix is still high. Still faint lines on opks. Not much ewcm today but its headed that way I think. I've focused so much on getting pregnant again asap to help
me get over this that I'm worried how ill cope if/ when I'm faced with bfn/af. 

Anyway. Ill be back to glass half full tomorrow I hope xx


----------



## Tigermom

CD 5 or 6. I'm confused because a lot of the sites/my computer don't seem to realize I'm in a different time zone and day, so I'm confused if it has adjusted or not hahah. This has been a weird cycle. It was very heavy, and it should be done bleeding, but for some reason it is holding on. That's ok. I'm ready for it to be done so we can go to the hot springs! :)

I'm sorry I've been a bit MIA, but our little one came out of his cold just to turn back around and go right back in. He's much better now, but it was a miserable time with him feeling terrible

Sending love to everyone :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hope: you better be getting that bfp this time! <3


----------



## Princesskell

Twinklie12 said:


> Still no signs of O for me. EWCM is not here yet and no positive OPKs. Just more waiting!

I'm sure she's on her way...keep bd'ing Twinklie. She might surprise you this month?


Mrs W 11 said:


> I agree hope, reckon there's a line brewing!
> 
> I'm feeling down tonight. I read some threads from this time 2 years ago when I was pregnant with my dd and as my edd were similar, it reminded me what I should be feeling now and all that I will miss over the next 6 months.
> 
> Cervix is still high. Still faint lines on opks. Not much ewcm today but its headed that way I think. I've focused so much on getting pregnant again asap to help
> me get over this that I'm worried how ill cope if/ when I'm faced with bfn/af.
> 
> Anyway. Ill be back to glass half full tomorrow I hope xx

I'm sorry you're feeling down mrs w. you will have days like this,but let yourself feel down. Don't avoid feeling. You need to feel to recover and heal.
You will be looking forward to a new edd very soon.
If its not this month it will be because your body isn't ready yet, but it will come soon :hugs:



Tigermom said:


> CD 5 or 6. I'm confused because a lot of the sites/my computer don't seem to realize I'm in a different time zone and day, so I'm confused if it has adjusted or not hahah. This has been a weird cycle. It was very heavy, and it should be done bleeding, but for some reason it is holding on. That's ok. I'm ready for it to be done so we can go to the hot springs! :)
> 
> I'm sorry I've been a bit MIA, but our little one came out of his cold just to turn back around and go right back in. He's much better now, but it was a miserable time with him feeling terrible
> 
> Sending love to everyone :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Hope: you better be getting that bfp this time! <3

Lovely to hear from you Tiger :wave:
Sorry Archer got sick again :dohh: I hope the witch flies away today so you can go to the hot springs....that sounds lovely!
Miss you xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks princess :hugs: I think I just need to look forwards and focus on the positive to get through so I have been thinking I will ovulate this week. Now I am here and I am still not sure whats going on I am panicking!! 

How are you feeling about this cycle? 

Has anyone heard from Fleur? I noticed I hadnt seen her post anywhere in a while. Hope she is ok. 

Enjoy the hot springs Tiger.


----------



## Fleur29

hi girls!!

I'm sorry I've not posted for ages. I had the most craziest week in the world last week. Not only did I have three massive meetings at work (i had been dreading this week for months!) but DD had chickenpox!!! She has been fine but it was a nightmare co-ordinating childcare as I just couldnt take any time off. Thankfully my mum was around to help out.

Then - to top it all off - I got home from one of these super stressful meetings on monday and had a big glob (sorry) of dark red cm. Well some of you may know I had spotting earlier on in this pregnancy which was browny. I tried not to freak out (!!!) but we went up to the hospital to get checked over as I knew I would go out of my mind with worry if we waited til my midwife appointment on the thursday. Anyway, baby is fine and heard the hb etc but its just that I have some harmless irritated cells on my cervix which are likely to bleed if they get bashed (!!) - poor DH is now behaving like a monk!! We had dtd a couple of days before (and if I'm honest, my heart wasnt really in it!) so I suspect that is what caused it. Again - probs way tmi! So its probably likely I might have more spotting but at least I know what is probably causing it now. Anyway fingers crossed that I wont!

So I am fine but just trying to take it a bit easier as it has been a bit of a wakeup call really! 

But I've just been so hectic I've not had a chance to post or update much. I'm sorry!

I have been reading your posts and getting email updates etc - am keeping all fingers and toes crossed for lots more BFP's over the coming days/weeks! Loving the daily hpt pics :)

Mrs W - sorry that you've been having an up and down time of it. I think you just have to take each day as it comes and look after yourself. I have been thinking of you. Keeping everything crossed for a sticky BFP for you XXXXX


----------



## Twinklie12

:hugs: to you MrsW! I know I have good days and bad days, it's totaly normal. It's ok to be sad sometimes. I try to focus on the positive even though it's not always easy. Or think that in the end it is for the best, because maybe it would have been a horribly sick baby or somethign like that. We just want healthy babies... now! :blush: We're thinking of you. xo

Tiger - hope the hot springs are awesome! Keep your head up! I wonder if our cycles will somehow align again? :winkwink:

PK - will you be doing OPKs again this cycle? Do you temp? Time for you to get *spontaneous*! 

Still waiting to O over here... faint OPKs and not much EWCM yet. :shrug:


----------



## hopettc3

Sorry, I only have time to post today's pic right now. I'll talk properly later today. I definitely saw something today and it was darker than yesterday, but I can't see it on the pic!

https://i40.tinypic.com/spf01u.jpg


----------



## Jokerette

i see it hope!!!!! yay!!!!

FX for all you ladies approaching ovulation!


----------



## hopettc3

Alright ladies! Here it is! This morning at 11dpo I tested with both wondfo and frer and *drumroll* BFP!!!!!:happydance:

https://s18.postimg.org/84szgqz8l/IMG_20140128_00190.jpg

https://s11.postimg.org/tnpizenfj/IMG_20140128_00188.jpg


----------



## Twinklie12

eeeeeeeeeeeeee BFP!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats, H&H 9 months Hope! Clomid works like a charm for you every time! xoxoxo


----------



## Princesskell

Woooooooooooooooooooop Hope!! :yipee: I told you it was brewing!!
Oh honey I am so happy for you!! Crazy congratulations! Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months xxxxxxxxxxxxx
How do you feel??


----------



## Princesskell

*Cd6*
Af has left the building and cycle 5 is on!!
Yes I will be starting opk's again this cycle and following smep to the letter for the first time.
I've started vitamin b, epo and grapefruit juice and we will be aiming for some morning sex!!

Glad everything is ok Fleur...take it easy. Thanks for dropping by xxx


----------



## hopettc3

Thanks Twinklie! I was just telling DH last night that I must be pretty fertile if I can get pregnant every time I actually ovulate and his swimmers must be alright too! Lol!

Thanks to you too PK! I'm feeling pretty good so far. I started feeling some nausea yesterday and today. I have to eat something right away or it starts to get worse. Boobs still hurting and have been since 1dpo, a little gassy, but other than that I don't have much to complain about so far! I'm just excited and nervous! I started wondering if I can handle 3 babies and how am I going to make it work, but dh says it will all work itself out. He'll be home in about 20min and I'll get to tell him we are defo preggers!!


----------



## Princesskell

Ahhhh enjoy that precious moment :cloud9:
When's your edd?? Xxx


----------



## Fleur29

Wow!! A beautiful bfp! I love seeing positive pregnancy tests!!!

Pk - lots of luck, o time will be here before you know it! Other thing I ate was walnuts - they're supposed to help with fertility, don't ask me why or how! All I know is my friend was told to eat them by the clinic when she had her ivf (which worked) so I figured they might help with normal ttc?!! Lots of luck to you xxx


----------



## hopettc3

I'm due Oct 10, 2014!! I just got a ticker!


----------



## Princesskell

Yeeeeey! Hello little poppyseed xxx


----------



## hopettc3

hehehe!!! Still letting it sink in! Dh had a big smile on his face when he walked in!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Wow congrats hope! Lovely bfp!! So
Pleased for you!!

Good to hear from you fleur, I'm glad you are doing well. Your 20 week scan must be soon? How's your dd now? Sorry to hear about the red cm, sounds really scary but I'm glad you are ok and have been reassured as to why it happened. 

Pk sounds like you've got a good plan of attack this cycle!! Fingers crossed and keep us posted! 

I'm baffled as ever! I know all bets are off as your cycle will be odd after a mc but that doesn't mean I can stop myself trying to figure it all out!! So my opks are still faint but I've kept two a day from the last 3 days and when I look at them in a line they clearly get darker then lighter with a clear surge I think the day before yesterday. Cervix is high. Not much cm to speak of. Weirdest of all, very early into the tww last cycle I got severe heartburn which made me wonder if I was pregnant, even tho it was too early for symptoms it was so odd. I looked back and I posted in here about it and now I've got it again. I'm feeling quite odd. Still dtd as much as poss incase I'm oving. So yeh, we'll see !!


----------



## hopettc3

Keeping my fx'd for you Mrs W!


----------



## Princesskell

Everything crossed mrsw. Hoping that heartburn keeps on coming! Xxx:dust:


----------



## Twinklie12

So do you think you def O-ed MRsW? Do you temp?


----------



## Mrs W 11

No idea tinklie. I don't temp no because its usually easy for me to tell when I ov using opks. My opks have all had a line since the mc. If I look back at the last few days it looks like there was a surge but I don't know if you are supposed to look back at them after 10 minutes or if its just the way they've dried maybe. Cervix is high and I usually ov on cd21 ish so it's possible I have. 

I feel really down today! Had to go and pick up my cats ashes from when we had to have him out to sleep in December. 

How's everyone else doing? Xx


----------



## Princesskell

I sorry you lost your cat mrsw :hugs:
I'm not sure about how long you can look back on opk's for but you know your body so I hope you have made a good presumption. This cycle might be a bit of guesswork so soon after your mc :hugs:
But I hope you don't get the chance of another cycle because of a bfp! :dust:
When will you test? Xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks pk. I don't know when I'll test. Usually I never test before 14 dpo as I hate the thought of a chemical and I'm really worried that could happen this cycle. So I guess I'll try and wait about another 2 weeks ish if af hasn't come by then? Then again I've poas all the time at the moment to see if I get any clues about what's going on so who knows!! 

How are you doing? Xx


----------



## Twinklie12

MrsW - I see. Some women get a clear surge on OPKs, and it means their LH hormones did surge, but they don't always actually ovulate after the surge. And sometimes ovulation takes a few days after the surge. Temping is the only way to confirm ovulation.


----------



## Buttercup84

Congrats Hope! :happydance:
Good luck Mrs W, hope this is the TWW for you and a BFP follows soon, and sorry to hear about your cat :hugs:


----------



## kazine

Miscarried yesterday :'( 

Back to TTC :(


----------



## Princesskell

Mrs W 11 said:


> Thanks pk. I don't know when I'll test. Usually I never test before 14 dpo as I hate the thought of a chemical and I'm really worried that could happen this cycle. So I guess I'll try and wait about another 2 weeks ish if af hasn't come by then? Then again I've poas all the time at the moment to see if I get any clues about what's going on so who knows!!
> 
> How are you doing? Xx

I'm doing ok thanks, I just really want a baby today!!
At least all this ttc has really really confirmed my desire and made me know for sure I'm ready for number 2.
Ready to get on with this cycle now :thumbup:



Twinklie12 said:


> MrsW - I see. Some women get a clear surge on OPKs, and it means their LH hormones did surge, but they don't always actually ovulate after the surge. And sometimes ovulation takes a few days after the surge. Temping is the only way to confirm ovulation.

Oh no...more confusion!! :wacko:
I really don't think I can manage temping so it will have to just be opk's for me :shrug: xxx


----------



## Princesskell

kazine said:


> Miscarried yesterday :'(
> 
> Back to TTC :(

Oh no...Kazine, I'm so dreadfully sorry :nope:
Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Twinklie12

Aw kazine how awful. I am so, so sorry. Been there and all you can do is be sad for a while and do whatever you need to do, and I hope you have support. Xoxoxo


----------



## Tigermom

Sending you love, Kazine :hugs: I'm so sorry

I'm cd 8ish?!?!? This has been a long time bleeding. I'm a little done. I never had the depression this month which I am still thanking God for. I only had one day of spotting prior to starting my period, but the bleeding was much heavier. Normally, I have a medium bleeding day, a very heavy day (which is just a few hours), and then a light day and am typically done. This time, I had that heavy day that lasted all day, and I kept bleeding for a few days after. I'm still currently spotting, but it is super light. I only change my pads out of cleanliness. 

We are starting tonight for every other day, since we have no OPKs and I haven't been temping. This will be a blind cycle, but I don't want to waste it. We still have a week here, so I will most likely O before returning home. 

The day we fly home (Feb 5th) is my son's 3rd birthday. I'm hoping not to be emotional then, as the timeline gets crunched for getting pregnant. We will only have three more attempts before he'll be 4 and still no sibling. Hoping God graces me with strength at that time, just like he did with this cycle.

We are all still battling this lingering cough from bronchitis, but we are all recovered as far as being sick goes. We've had too much fun to handle since being here. Yesterday was spent in the hot springs and on a volcanic mountainside, and it was extraordinary. It was my favorite day. The therapeutic jade-green waters of Beitou Thermal Valley and then to Yang Ming mountain for the acidic steam vents and fumaroles. It was wonderful. 

For some reason, the hubby and I have been super... aroused :blush: since we've been here, so bd'ing won't be a problem. Thank goodness we ended up having a place of our own :winkwink: I'm just annoyed with this lingering spotting. I think it is the Chinese herbs I'm taking for the cough. But... our motto is always treat the acute before the chronic, so my cough takes precedence over my menses. :shrug: That's life!

I'm hoping to see some bfps!

Again, Kazine, I'm keeping you in my prayers, and I'm sending all the hugs :hugs:


----------



## hopettc3

kazine said:


> Miscarried yesterday :'(
> 
> Back to TTC :(

So sorry for your loss kazine :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Twinklie - I know I just can't be bothered with the hassle of temping. I did it once and had to temp vaginally and I just don't fancy all that and setting my alarm for 6am every day. I usually ov so not normally an issue for me but we'll just have to wait and see this cycle. I think I probably did ov a couple of days ago. Fingers crossed!!

Thanks buttercup, I really hope so! How are you doing?

Pk - I know exactly how you feel Hun. The first time I was pregnant I felt so miserable and although I knew I wanted another baby I wondered momentarily if I had rushed into it, just because I was struggling so much with the tiredness and feeling ill. Now we know for sure we are ready and can't wait to feel exhausted and ill!! I hope this is your cycle. Xx

Kazine - sorry to hear that. A few of us here have been through the same. The mc support area of the forum is great and we are here to talk anytime. These ladies have been an amazing support for me. 

Tiger I'm glad you are having such a fantastic time!! It sounds fantastic! Glad you are feeling better and hope the cough goes soon too. Amazing news that you are feeling like bding lots and think you'll ov there!! You know what they say about a relaxing holiday for ttc!! Xx

So I guess I'm putting myself in the tww now. But naughty me, I'm not telling hubby yet, keep the bding up just to be sure :winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## Twinklie12

MrsW - I know temping can be a royal pain. Plus every woman's body is so different. I temp orally and don't do it the EXACT same time every day but try to get it close and pay more attention to times as I get close to O. That works for me, but I know for some it's useless unless it's exactly on time, or vaginal, etc. You know your body best, and you seem to have a great handle on it. So yay, TWW! I can't wait until it's test time for you!

My OPKs are still faint but perhaps getting slightly darker now, so I am hoping for a positive OPK this afternoon (CD16) or tomorrow. That would mean O around CD 18 or 19. Just like last cycle after a MC. At least I am consistent!


----------



## Princesskell

Hey tiger, your trip sounds glorious. I would love to experience those hot springs right about now! I hope the spotting and lingering poorliness gets lost for the end of your trip and I'm glad you have some privacy to get going with your cycle.
I never made that link with the difference between birthdays...ie 3 more attempts after a birthday means a year age gap. But I have definitely tried to keep ttc a separate issue to F's life and enjoy her milestones without linking them to ttc of that makes sense. You've god in your heart he will let you know when the time is right and you will ever even remember the other options :hugs: enjoy the rest of your trip xxx

Mrsw I do like to think we all have a plan and that sometimes things are not meant to happen at a certain time. I hope it s right for you soon :flower: sorry to wish you all the exhaustion and illness in the worl! :winkwink:

Twinklie hope it's gone darker xxx

Anybody else heard the theory that keeping your feet warm, especialLy around o time is good for ttc??! :wacko:


----------



## Fleur29

Just a quick one - but yes pk! I heard that and tried to make sure I always wore fluffy socks rather than bare feet around the house, supposed to help - keep those toes warm! I also read that eating really cold food/drinks is not great. I don't know. I just really like to feel I am doing everything I can to help things along! Good luck xxxx


----------



## Princesskell

Fleur29 said:


> Just a quick one - but yes pk! I heard that and tried to make sure I always wore fluffy socks rather than bare feet around the house, supposed to help - keep those toes warm! I also read that eating really cold food/drinks is not great. I don't know. I just really like to feel I am doing everything I can to help things along! Good luck xxxx

Definitely sleeping in socks this month!! :winkwink:
So many funny things we have to do.

Any other tips and tricks anybody is trying this month?
I can't remember if I said but I'm drinking grapefruit juice to try and encourage ewcm!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hadn't heard the feet one! Worth a go!! 

Just had a panic and googled madly as my cervix is low again but it seems that's normal after ovulation so I guess it seems I did ovulate. Good news. 

In sad news my gramp died today. But he was in his late 80s and very tired and poorly so I'm trying to think of him and he's at peace now xxx


----------



## Twinklie12

Oh mrsW I am so sorry for your loss. Xo

Tiger your trip sounds so amazing. I hope you have lots of fun BDing! Nits always good when you are both feeling extra amorous. ;)

PK I do recall hearing warm feet are good during TWW! Haha. I have socks and slippers going. :)

My OPK seems more dark at 6 PM today, maybe full positive will come tomorrow. FX!


----------



## Princesskell

Mrs W 11 said:


> Hadn't heard the feet one! Worth a go!!
> 
> Just had a panic and googled madly as my cervix is low again but it seems that's normal after ovulation so I guess it seems I did ovulate. Good news.
> 
> In sad news my gramp died today. But he was in his late 80s and very tired and poorly so I'm trying to think of him and he's at peace now xxx

I'm really sorry you lost your gramp. No matter how old they are it is always so hard to lose a loved one. My thoughts are with you and your family xxx



Twinklie12 said:


> Oh mrsW I am so sorry for your loss. Xo
> 
> Tiger your trip sounds so amazing. I hope you have lots of fun BDing! Nits always good when you are both feeling extra amorous. ;)
> 
> PK I do recall hearing warm feet are good during TWW! Haha. I have socks and slippers going. :)
> 
> My OPK seems more dark at 6 PM today, maybe full positive will come tomorrow. FX!

come on o...we want to push Twinklie into her TWW now xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks girls!! 

Hmmm *puts another pair of socks on *


----------



## Twinklie12

My OPK is pretty dark with FMU. FX!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ooh yay! Twinklie looks like ov is imminent!! I've got horrible cramps this afternoon, again way too early to mean anything so I'm just confused! X


----------



## hopettc3

Hi ladies! I'm glad to see everyone doing well. 
PK: I hope everything you're trying turns into a beautiful bfp for you! 

Twinklie: I hope that line gets darker fast!

Mrs W: I'm very sorry to hear about your grandfather. It is always hard when a loved one passes :hugs: :flower:


----------



## Princesskell

Ugh...dh is poorly :dohh: I've had it this week but with dh it will be the end of the world!! Will take all my feminine charms to keep up the bd'ing!! :winkwink: xxx


----------



## Twinklie12

Ugh men are so bad at being sick! Good luck PK!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Oh no, not the dreaded man flu!!i hope he feels better soon. Nothing worse than missed bding at the optimum time! 

I'm soooo struggling not to symptom spot!! Tender boobs, absolutely exhausted, thirsty again, tender boobs, cramps, haha! I'm just enjoying the tww, I want a bfp but I don't want af and to start again so the possible positivity of tww is fine by me!! 

Hope everyone's having a good weekend? X


----------



## Princesskell

Twinklie12 said:


> Ugh men are so bad at being sick! Good luck PK!

Ugh...proper poorliness today, I've tried everything all day but no bd'ing today.
I'm only cd10 and opk was negative today so hopefully it won't be too bad, but I wanted to try smep to the letter this cycle :shrug: oh well :dohh:




Mrs W 11 said:


> Oh no, not the dreaded man flu!!i hope he feels better soon. Nothing worse than missed bding at the optimum time!
> 
> I'm soooo struggling not to symptom spot!! Tender boobs, absolutely exhausted, thirsty again, tender boobs, cramps, haha! I'm just enjoying the tww, I want a bfp but I don't want af and to start again so the possible positivity of tww is fine by me!!
> 
> Hope everyone's having a good weekend? X

Ooooo I love following a good TWW, don't stop ss'ing on our account, we want to know everything! It all sounds good so far mrs w, I have everything crossed for you.
I think I've come to love the TWW, its all so hopeful, so exciting and even though every day seems to go so slow anything is possible!

So yes, cd10 for me. Opk's started this morning and today's bd'ing may have to wait for tomorrow but hey ho :shrug:
Don't know if the grapefruit juice and epo is working but I already feel more cm.
Good luck girlies :dust: xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

That's good to know about the grapefruit and epo, I usually have quite a bit of cm but not much this cycle, so might try next cycle if af comes. 

What day do you usually ov pk? Not long now I imagine, hopefully hubby feels better soon. X


----------



## Princesskell

Mrs W 11 said:


> That's good to know about the grapefruit and epo, I usually have quite a bit of cm but not much this cycle, so might try next cycle if af comes.
> 
> What day do you usually ov pk? Not long now I imagine, hopefully hubby feels better soon. X

Well last time was the first using opk's and I had a line on cd15 so I'm guessing of was cd16?
...but I did my first opk this cycle yesterday cd10 at 2pm, when I did another at 6pm I realised the first one was quite dark...?? Could I ov so early? Today's two tests are light again...looking back opk1 is still lighter than the control line but still 2 lines :shrug::wacko:
I'm scared if that was it I've missed it this cycle as dh was ill yesterday and we missed bd'ing.
What does everyone think??

Anymore symptoms today mrsw?


----------



## Twinklie12

O can be a day or two after the first positive or dark OPK. So you could o as soon as say CD12. Does seem early. Just keep testing with OPKs and BDing in case! That's why I love temping, I know when to stop!


----------



## Princesskell

Thanks Twinklie.
Dh was well enough to bd last night, so I'm back on track :winkwink: 
I wish I could temp (I even have a thermometer), but I just can't get up at the same time each day. My alarm goes off at 6.15am 3 days a week for work, but the rest of the time it's when F wakes me. How consistent does everyone else get it? Xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

That's why I don't do it pk because I get up at 6am three days a week but on my days off Freya wakes around 7.30am and I don't want to set an alarm for 6am 4 days a week I'm too knackered! Opks give me a good enough indication. 

As for your line, I'd say you have either oved early this cycle (and yes you ov 24-48 after the surge on your opk so you've caught it if you bd last night and go again tonight) or maybe your body had a surge but didn't ovulate so I'd keep doing opks for a few more days yet to see if you get another line. Ooh maybe you've oved twice..... Twins!! X

I'm ok - not too many symptoms today. I'm bloated. Boobs are tender ish. No line at all on my opk now so I'm guessing I did ovulate. Whoop. About another line until I should test I think, doubt I can hold off that long haha, I'm normally so good!


----------



## Twinklie12

My temps are up to 2 hours off sometimes. It still works for me, but to each their own! 

I had a temp jump so I officially Oed. FF says I am 3 dpo but I think 1 Dpo. We will see I guess! Just so relieved to be in the TWW!!! :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ooh that's good that you've oved twinklie! Welcome to the tww!! 

I need to go back and see when I think I oved as my ticker says 6 dpo and I've no idea if that's accurate. I think it probably is. I've got heartburn again this evening and I'm sure I feel pregnant haha but I know it's too early. It's mad really, unless I ovulated early but I don't think so. Anyway I'm planning to test Friday, which is still early but we will see. 

How's everyone else doing? Did you all enjoy the weekend? 

X


----------



## Tigermom

Hey all!! We've been really busy trying to fill our last few days here. That means early to rise and late nights haha... we are pooped and quite frankly ready to come home!

We leave tomorrow evening (my son's third birthday), and we arrive back in the US on his birthday again. I don't think he realizes that he gets to live his b-day twice!! hahaha :haha:

I haven't been temping here, as you know, because it just wasn't going to work with having the fever for so many days and not really being on a schedule, so I've just gone off of cd and all of that. Luckily, we bd'ed so many times after the bleeding finally stopped (which is a whole other story), so we've covered it well. We will bd again tonight and maybe sneak in a nooner tomorrow before our evening flight if we are at our place to do so :haha: No public displays for us :rofl: Don't worry!!! 

Even though I feel blessed that I wasn't emotional and depressed this time around, I bled for so many days. I blame the lingering cough and bronchitis for that and the super moon that we had because I basically was spotting and/or bleeding up until the first day we bd'ed. It was odd.

I'm hoping we catch the egg this time. Of course I hope that every time, but it would be such a blessing. 

I won't be able to check in until we get back home. 

PK and Twinklie, and anyone I missed about to O, I'm sending you lots of :dust: for some fast :spermy: and sticky beans. Anyone in the TWW, sending all the :dust: and luck for that sticky bean and a bfp!!!!!! <3<3<3


----------



## Twinklie12

MrsW it could be symptoms!!! Eee I can't wait till people start testing again. I am going to try and wait until 10 DPO. We will see if I can hold out. 

Tiger - we missed you! Sorry you bled for so long, traveling and being sick probably threw everything off. Glad you are having fun and had lots of great BDing - safe travels!


----------



## hopettc3

Eeeeek!! I'm getting so excited for everyone!! I can't wait till you all start testing!!! :dust: to you all!


----------



## Princesskell

Mrs W 11 said:


> That's why I don't do it pk because I get up at 6am three days a week but on my days off Freya wakes around 7.30am and I don't want to set an alarm for 6am 4 days a week I'm too knackered! Opks give me a good enough indication.
> 
> As for your line, I'd say you have either oved early this cycle (and yes you ov 24-48 after the surge on your opk so you've caught it if you bd last night and go again tonight) or maybe your body had a surge but didn't ovulate so I'd keep doing opks for a few more days yet to see if you get another line. Ooh maybe you've oved twice..... Twins!! X
> 
> I'm ok - not too many symptoms today. I'm bloated. Boobs are tender ish. No line at all on my opk now so I'm guessing I did ovulate. Whoop. About another line until I should test I think, doubt I can hold off that long haha, I'm normally so good!

That is spooky how similar we are!! And you have a Freya too!! :wacko:

I would love twins. There are twins and triplets on my dads side so I've always known it was possible! :wacko:

Can't wait till you test :yipee: xxx



Twinklie12 said:


> My temps are up to 2 hours off sometimes. It still works for me, but to each their own!
> 
> I had a temp jump so I officially Oed. FF says I am 3 dpo but I think 1 Dpo. We will see I guess! Just so relieved to be in the TWW!!! :)

that's interesting to know. Maybe I should try temping next month? I could probably do it within 2 hours?? Happy TWW xxx



Mrs W 11 said:


> Ooh that's good that you've oved twinklie! Welcome to the tww!!
> 
> I need to go back and see when I think I oved as my ticker says 6 dpo and I've no idea if that's accurate. I think it probably is. I've got heartburn again this evening and I'm sure I feel pregnant haha but I know it's too early. It's mad really, unless I ovulated early but I don't think so. Anyway I'm planning to test Friday, which is still early but we will see.
> 
> How's everyone else doing? Did you all enjoy the weekend?
> 
> X

heartburn??? :thumbup: eeeeeek, good luck!!

My weekend was taken up with a sick dh, but I got some lovely time with dh and my family so that was good. It's assessment week at school this week, so easier days but more marking at night :dohh:


Tigermom said:


> Hey all!! We've been really busy trying to fill our last few days here. That means early to rise and late nights haha... we are pooped and quite frankly ready to come home!
> 
> We leave tomorrow evening (my son's third birthday), and we arrive back in the US on his birthday again. I don't think he realizes that he gets to live his b-day twice!! hahaha :haha:
> 
> I haven't been temping here, as you know, because it just wasn't going to work with having the fever for so many days and not really being on a schedule, so I've just gone off of cd and all of that. Luckily, we bd'ed so many times after the bleeding finally stopped (which is a whole other story), so we've covered it well. We will bd again tonight and maybe sneak in a nooner tomorrow before our evening flight if we are at our place to do so :haha: No public displays for us :rofl: Don't worry!!!
> 
> Even though I feel blessed that I wasn't emotional and depressed this time around, I bled for so many days. I blame the lingering cough and bronchitis for that and the super moon that we had because I basically was spotting and/or bleeding up until the first day we bd'ed. It was odd.
> 
> I'm hoping we catch the egg this time. Of course I hope that every time, but it would be such a blessing.
> 
> I won't be able to check in until we get back home.
> 
> PK and Twinklie, and anyone I missed about to O, I'm sending you lots of :dust: for some fast :spermy: and sticky beans. Anyone in the TWW, sending all the :dust: and luck for that sticky bean and a bfp!!!!!! <3<3<3

Hey Tiger...safe journey home and HAPPY BIRTHDAY ARCHER!! :happydance:
Fxd for you this cycle, I can't wait trill your home to catch up properly and being your TWW!! :dust:



hopettc3 said:


> Eeeeek!! I'm getting so excited for everyone!! I can't wait till you all start testing!!! :dust: to you all!

Thanks hope...it's getting towards that exciting time for lots of us this cycle! :happydance: xxx


----------



## Princesskell

Updates mrsw and Twinklie??? Any symptoms yet? Or testing?!

Are you home yet Tiger? 

I'm cd14 and no darker lines yet, although I haven't yet poas today. Last month it was cd15 so I'm hoping to be similar but then have a slightly longer Lp this time??
Cd12's lunchtime test dried darker than it looked to start with but I still don't think it's an obvious surge?? We've been keeping up to smep bd'ing, except we swapped cd10 for cd11 because of dh being poorly! Got everything crossed and I'm starting to enjoy this part of the cycle. I've got lots on my mind with work this week so hopefully that will help me not obsess too much :dohh: xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hey pk. I was confused about the tests dropping darker too. That happened to me, it wasn't obvious I had oved until I looked at a pattern of the tests and saw I did get a darker surge across 2 days. Tricky. But it's good you are busy at work so hopefully you'll ov soon and then the tww will speed by! 

No news here, I'm feeling quite down to be honest. I was really enjoying the tww and feeling really positive and suddenly yesterday I just felt really down and silly for getting my hopes up on my first cycle. It's so unlikely. I feel like af will come now and just feel really anxious. Ill be glad when the tww is up to be honest!


----------



## Twinklie12

My temp jumped way up today so I hope that doesn't mean I really O-ed yesterday. Dah! I still think I am probably 3 dpo but we'll see. I don't have my hopes up super high for this cycle now. I'm just not cut out for these late O cycles after MC. At least if this isn't the month for us I would hopefully have a normal, shorter time until O next cycle. 

On a positive note we are getting slammed with snow today so I am having a nice snow day working from home. :)


----------



## Twinklie12

Oh MrsW I know how some cycles we are so sure and so positive and others it just doesn't feel the same. Like you I am so hopeful for this cycle after MC but then I think, what are the chances? Sigh. Our time will come MrsW. :hugs: xoxo


----------



## Twinklie12

PK seems like with OPKs starting to get darker you might get a positive soon, FX!


----------



## Mrs W 11

I know twinklie, I hope so. It's good you are positive when I am not and pick me up and ill be positive if you feel down one day hopefully!! Well only 2 days until I officiously start testing haha! X


----------



## Twinklie12

Yay for testing! As a POAS addict I love following along with someone's testing. :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

I peed on an opk earlier and got a line, means absolutely nothing, no idea why I did it!! Ha ha x


----------



## Princesskell

Mrs W 11 said:


> I peed on an opk earlier and got a line, means absolutely nothing, no idea why I did it!! Ha ha x

:saywhat: can't hpt testing start tomorrow??!

I'm sorry you've had a down day honey...I really hope you can see some lovely lines in the next few days :dust: xxx


----------



## Princesskell

*Cd14*
Still waiting for a definite dark opk line and keeping up our bd'ing!! Xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Pk you are at the best bit of the cycle!! Enjoy ;-)

Thanks hun! I'm not even sure ill test Friday at the moment. I'm pretty sure it will be bfn. I'm feeling so stressed out and I can't get things into perspective. 

I'm just having the worst January ever.... Loosing my beloved cat, my miscarriage, my gramp passed away last Thursday, then my bil started bleeding from his eyes & discovered he has type 1 diabetes and needs daily insulin injections and today I found out one of my work friends has a brain tumour. Can we have some good news now please?!


----------



## Twinklie12

PK, keep up the good work hun!

And MrsW - gosh you really are having an awful month! You so deserve a bit of good news. I truly hope that good news is a special BFP for you this month. :flower: 

:hugs:


----------



## Buttercup84

Mrs W, I actually took an OPK the day of my 10dpo bfn and the line was there but not positive. Once I got a positive on a hpt it was also positive on an opk though. Not long til you know for sure anyway, though I remember those last few days of the tww are the longest :hugs:
Hope you ov soon PK, well done on keeping up the BDing and hope SMEP works for you :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks ladies! X


----------



## Princesskell

Mrs W 11 said:


> Pk you are at the best bit of the cycle!! Enjoy ;-)
> 
> Thanks hun! I'm not even sure ill test Friday at the moment. I'm pretty sure it will be bfn. I'm feeling so stressed out and I can't get things into perspective.
> 
> I'm just having the worst January ever.... Loosing my beloved cat, my miscarriage, my gramp passed away last Thursday, then my bil started bleeding from his eyes & discovered he has type 1 diabetes and needs daily insulin injections and today I found out one of my work friends has a brain tumour. Can we have some good news now please?!

Oh mrsw I'm so sorry for more bad news :hugs: I hope the bad news has ended now and February can be your good luck month? :flower:
Leave testing until a day where you are in a happy place..then that bfp will just be the icing on the cake? Xxx



Twinklie12 said:


> PK, keep up the good work hun!
> 
> And MrsW - gosh you really are having an awful month! You so deserve a bit of good news. I truly hope that good news is a special BFP for you this month. :flower:
> 
> :hugs:

thanks Twinklie xxx



Buttercup84 said:


> Mrs W, I actually took an OPK the day of my 10dpo bfn and the line was there but not positive. Once I got a positive on a hpt it was also positive on an opk though. Not long til you know for sure anyway, though I remember those last few days of the tww are the longest :hugs:
> Hope you ov soon PK, well done on keeping up the BDing and hope SMEP works for you :thumbup:

I remember your early lines Buttercup...hope it's the same for mrsw :dust:
xxx


----------



## Princesskell

*Cd15...I got my line!* :yipee:
I got a really strong line this morning at 10am and this evening at 5pm, just 
Like last cycle. I'm pleased I seem to be in some sort of pattern and that this month we will have a proper go at smep, with 3 days of bd'ing from now, then a day off and one more for good luck!
Does anyone know with smep if I'm supposed to start the 3 days in a row when I am still getting dark opk's or start it when the surge has gone?? :wacko:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Yay!!!! That's great news! I think you start the day of your positive opk. I guess that way you probably do it the day before, of and after ovulation. Good luck pk!! Go get that ego preggo!! X


----------



## Princesskell

Thanks mrsw...I'm excited!!


----------



## Twinklie12

Yay PK!!! Like MrsW said, I would start the day of your positive OPK. I am jealous, I haven't had a strong positive OPK in a while.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Bfn this morning :nope:


----------



## Twinklie12

Still early MrsW! Xo


----------



## ricschick

Still early mrs w good luck xxx


----------



## Tigermom

It's still early :hugs:

Hi all! We are back in the states, and we have never been so out of it. We woke around 1 am for hours, and then we slept until nearly 10am. Thank goodness I marked off at our clinic for the rest of the week. We would have been terribly inept at performing acupuncture. :drunk: So jetlagged...

I am assuming I am at least 2 dpo, but without temping, I can't be sure. I am not having any breast tenderness like I would normally have time time, so I am worried that I haven't O'ed yet. The smallest part of me is SS that it is a good sign (as it was in my first pregnancy). DH and I will keep up bd'ing eod until we can be sure it has come and gone :shrug:. I think this will be another cycle of not temping because we are even more off than when we went to Taiwan. It's so easy to adjust, even if we woke a little early for the day. Right now, we are waking for hours at a time in the night, and we are a total mess. Not sure if temping will even do anything.

I am feeling really good though about the lack of bb tenderness, so let's hope that keeps up. My son just had his third b-day two days ago, and we are celebrating it tomorrow with family and a Despicable Me minion cupcake that I'm making! :) He's so excited :) I will check in more tonight and catch up on everyone! :) :hugs:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks ladies! I really think if it was good news I'd have a faint line by now. 

Welcome back tiger! You sound exhausted, I hope you can have a nice relaxing weekend getting over the jet lag. 

Aww happy 3rd bday to your ds, enjoy the celebrations! I hope your early ss proves to be right this cycle! Good luck x


----------



## hopettc3

Glad to see you back Tiger! I hope your ds has a great birthay party!


----------



## Twinklie12

Welcome back Tiger! Can't wait to SS with you! I hope you have a fabulous birthday party with Archer. :)


----------



## Princesskell

Mrs W 11 said:


> Bfn this morning :nope:

Still early mrsw but I'm so sorry for the disappointment :hugs:
Any symptoms? Xxx


Tigermom said:


> It's still early :hugs:
> 
> Hi all! We are back in the states, and we have never been so out of it. We woke around 1 am for hours, and then we slept until nearly 10am. Thank goodness I marked off at our clinic for the rest of the week. We would have been terribly inept at performing acupuncture. :drunk: So jetlagged...
> 
> I am assuming I am at least 2 dpo, but without temping, I can't be sure. I am not having any breast tenderness like I would normally have time time, so I am worried that I haven't O'ed yet. The smallest part of me is SS that it is a good sign (as it was in my first pregnancy). DH and I will keep up bd'ing eod until we can be sure it has come and gone :shrug:. I think this will be another cycle of not temping because we are even more off than when we went to Taiwan. It's so easy to adjust, even if we woke a little early for the day. Right now, we are waking for hours at a time in the night, and we are a total mess. Not sure if temping will even do anything.
> 
> I am feeling really good though about the lack of bb tenderness, so let's hope that keeps up. My son just had his third b-day two days ago, and we are celebrating it tomorrow with family and a Despicable Me minion cupcake that I'm making! :) He's so excited :) I will check in more tonight and catch up on everyone! :) :hugs:

Welcome back Tiger :kiss: it sounds like you've have an amazing time. sorry for the jet lag, I hope you all readjust soon. How's Archer coped with it? Happy birthday to him...enjoy that cake, we would love to see pictures.
It sounds like a more relaxed cycle and I think that is a good thing...I'm really hopeful for you and I like that you have managed to lose track of where you are.
Keep up the bd'ing and let's hope those boobies stay feeling fine :winkwink:
Lovely to have you back :hugs: xxx


----------



## Princesskell

*1dpo*
Ok so I'm pretty sure o was yesterday. I had positive opk's all day Thursday and again yesterday morning then it was gone yesterday evening. I definitely had some o type twinges in my sides yesterday too. According to smep we have bded 3 days in a row, well actually 4 as our every other day fell on Wednesday. So tomorrow we will take a day off and then give it another go on Monday. Today we got in a nooner, so I'm happy we had the chance to try a different time of day this cycle.
I'm confident we have given a good go, but then I just can't imagine it happening now when we've had 4 cycles of it not :shrug:
Anyway we will see soon enough. My pledge is to fully enjoy this TWW, it is the most enjoyable part of the cycle, the hope and excitement is the best bit! 
We head to Paris for a couple of nights on the 28th of February and leaving F with my parents. I'm desperately hoping we will go with a tiny bean with us!! Xxx


----------



## Twinklie12

Sounds like you BDed verrrrry well PK so just try to enjoy the TWW knowing you've done your job well. :)


----------



## Twinklie12

So I think I Oed later than I originally thought, when I look at temps and delete my positive OPK (it really wasn't very dark) FF moved my O. Which means I didn't BD very well. :( There is still a chance but I an feeling discouraged. 

Now this will be a long TWW.


----------



## Princesskell

So are there 4 of us in the TWW now?
What shall we do to keep us busy?

How are all you preggos doing? Xxx


----------



## hopettc3

Wow! 4 in the tww! I can't wait to hear some good news!

I'm doing well! No ms yet. Bbs still kill, super moody, gassy, constipation, headaches. Basically, all the early preggo symptoms. I have my first scan booked for the 17th so looking forward to that!


----------



## Twinklie12

Yup in the TWW! As I thought I Oed earlier originally this is going to be a looooong TWW!


----------



## Tigermom

Princesskell said:


> So are there 4 of us in the TWW now?
> What shall we do to keep us busy?
> 
> How are all you preggos doing? Xxx

I'm halfway through the tww, and it is going sooooooo slow! 

I am still not having breast tenderness, and my darned heart is starting to get excited, no matter how hard I tell myself not to. With our ds, I had no signs of impending af when I found out I was preggo. No bb tenderness, maybe just a little cramping, but nothing. Silence from my body. 

I did so well in Taiwan with not getting crushed when af showed up. By getting even the slightest bit excited, I know I will come crashing down. I do hope, FX'ed this doesn't apply, that if af shows up, my usual signs will show up typically too. Just no games. That's all I want. On a more positive note, I feel really good other than my worries, and I am praying for good swimmers, a sticky bean, and lots of dust this cycle :hugs:

We are still majorly jetlagged. It's taking so long, but it is getting better and better. We get sleepy and hungry at weird times still, BUT we are sleeping through the night. That's been nice.

How's everyone in that tww doing?


----------



## Tigermom

hopettc3 said:


> Thanks Twinklie! I was just telling DH last night that I must be pretty fertile if I can get pregnant every time I actually ovulate and his swimmers must be alright too! Lol!
> 
> Thanks to you too PK! I'm feeling pretty good so far. I started feeling some nausea yesterday and today. I have to eat something right away or it starts to get worse. Boobs still hurting and have been since 1dpo, a little gassy, but other than that I don't have much to complain about so far! I'm just excited and nervous! I started wondering if I can handle 3 babies and how am I going to make it work, but dh says it will all work itself out. He'll be home in about 20min and I'll get to tell him we are defo preggers!!

Oh my goodness, hun!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I think I missed you announcing that you were pregnant!!!! Congrats

You are one fertile little thing :haha: 

Sorry for somehow missing the announcement... Congrats, and I hope you are doing well <3<3<3


----------



## Tigermom

So I am 6 days away from af, potentially. 

Still no breast tenderness. To entertain my friends on here, I am totally going to SS wisely here, but I'm doing it NOW :haha:

I say wisely because once spotting, cramping, or anything like that pops up, I will totally move towards accepting that I'm out, but for now, I will entertain the idea of potentially being pregnant.

1) Yesterday, I had an increase in cm. It was like a thicker ewcm. Still stretchy but a little on the opaque side and not as fertile as ovulation time. I'm on the lookout for spotting because usually those come in the same day or so. In the mean time, I am lumping it in with my SS :roll: Here I go. I haven't SS since my first cycle on here. But I haven't had a reason to. :shrug: I told my husband that this was the first time things stood out as being "good" signs since the very first time on here.

2) No breast tenderness whatsoever. I was even explaining to my husband that usually by my last fertile day, I get breast tenderness. So much so that he has to... :blush: go easy?!?! on them during bd'ing. :haha: While I am placing this with SS, I am also a little worried I haven't O'ed yet, but I never ovulate this late.

3) Nausea and smell aversion. This morning, I opened the fridge to make breakfast and go to work, and I had to shut it and walk away. The smell immediately made me cringe and lose my appetite. I am tentatively adding this because it was 5am, and I can get a little nauseated if I wake up too early, AND I had nausea on my first cycle on here too. I am writing it, but I am not really leaning either way with this one, just noting it. 

4) I do feel my uterus. Not sure if this is good or bad, but I am really aware of it. I had this in the first cycle too, so we will see. 

5) Gas. My goodness! I can't eat anything without getting a gassy, and it is really intensely full. My poor abdomen. :haha: My poor husband: Oh well! For better or for worse, right? :rofl: This can be from the change in diet since coming back, but I figured "why not write it down?"

Anyway, I figured you ladies would enjoy this. I feel like, as long as typical PMS symptoms arrive, I will be ok with SS. Like I said before, I just don't want games played. I can SS, and then when I see a blatant PMS symptom (spotting, cramping, breast tenderness, etc.) then I will move on and accept that I'm out this cycle. If those don't show up and af arrives anyway, I will probably be devastated. I will be staying positive in the mean time!!! 

:dust:


----------



## Twinklie12

Tiger I love symptom spotting! I think you have a great attitude in looking at it. It never hurts to mak something down, I know many times I go back and wish I had wrote down more. You aren't getting your hopes up too much so that you'll be horribly disappointed, just tentatively optimistic. :)

It's funny, for me, some of your definite PMS symptoms are my pregnancy symptoms. Every body is so different! Like my sure fire preggo symptom is sore boobs. I never get that otherwise. Also gassy and sneezy. haha. Go figure!

None of those symptoms yet. I keep honking my boobs here and there to see if they are sore. Hopefully no one at work sees me! :rofl:


----------



## Tigermom

Twinklie12 said:


> Tiger I love symptom spotting! I think you have a great attitude in looking at it. It never hurts to mak something down, I know many times I go back and wish I had wrote down more. You aren't getting your hopes up too much so that you'll be horribly disappointed, just tentatively optimistic. :)
> 
> It's funny, for me, some of your definite PMS symptoms are my pregnancy symptoms. Every body is so different! Like my sure fire preggo symptom is sore boobs. I never get that otherwise. Also gassy and sneezy. haha. Go figure!
> 
> None of those symptoms yet. I keep honking my boobs here and there to see if they are sore. Hopefully no one at work sees me! :rofl:

hahahaha I have so been there these last few days with the boob honking :rofl::haha: I can't stop checking. Just before I read what you wrote, I did it then made sure no one saw me hahah

My breasts do get sore in pregnancy, but a little while later, so I am never 100% sure of what I felt. Especially since my pregnancy was a surprise last time, so I wasn't SS to fully pay attention :shrug:

Tentatively Optimistic -- that should be my screen name haha Except this is the first cycle that I was able to feel this way. It's kind of nice not just totally ignoring things.

Here's to my unsoreness and to you getting sore!!!! Fxed!!!!:hugs:


----------



## hopettc3

Thanks Tiger! We couldn't be more excited! I'm going for my first scan next monday so we can rule out twins. It's probably just one since my girls were singles. I'm thinking I can only produce one egg at a time. I really don't know what I'd do if there were two in there!:wacko:

Lol! I was constantly checking my bbs too! I would kind of get nervous when they would stop hurting and keep checking them until I felt the pain again.


----------



## swanxxsong

Hi ladies -- I was wondering if maybe I could join you, please? Twinklie told me about this group as we've been PMing about TTC and she told me about how wonderful you all are. 

I'm not really a 'new' TTCer -- I'm starting cycle 7 of TTC. 

A little about me: I'm the momma to a 2-year-old little girl, I have an angel from a pregnancy that ended last January and I also am on CD4 of a chemical pregnancy cycle. SIGH. Always an interesting journey with TTC but I am trying to remain upbeat. 

A big thank you to Twinklie for luring me from my shell; I'd really been struggling with BNB since my first m/c, but I think I could benefit from the support of a group of women also going through the TTC process. I need some kind of distraction from counting the days in my own cycle! :haha:

xoxo


----------



## Jokerette

Welcome Swan!!!! its so good to see you here. These Conkers are great and I still like to checkin, because I could never leave these ladies. Youre in good hands , xoxoxox


----------



## Tigermom

Welcome, Swan! :hugs:

I think you will find that you are in wonderful company in this thread. Many of us are still TTC after many cycles, and many within these pages have suffered losses. Even though this is technically a TTC thread, this has become something so much more special. We have many lovely ladies that are expecting, many still trying (about 4 in the TWW right now), and even a few mending their hearts from a loss. 

That's one thing you'll find here, endless love and support! Welcome, hun! :hugs: I'm so sorry for the losses you've experienced, but here's to a sticky bean this time around! You'll find this is a great place for SS, venting, and just chatting about anything. I believe nothing is off-limits. :haha:


----------



## Tigermom

Can I just add to more SS for me? 

I can't stop the nausea and heartburn! For the life of me... It really could easily be related to the lack of sleep, but I want SO MUCH to be excited :)


----------



## swanxxsong

Haha thanks Jokerette. :hugs: Let's face it, I'm just stalking you at this point, right? ;)

Thanks Tiger! :hugs: I'm looking forward to listening to everyone SS and discuss life -- I just need a better distraction from over-analyzing by being able to over-analyze with OTHERS. Sounds counter-productive, I know, but such is life. :D

Heartburn was my #1 with my first pregnancy... I had it from about 7DPO until I gave birth to her and her crazy head of hair. Now whenever I get heartburn, I laugh and think of that. :lol:


----------



## Tigermom

Thanks! I haven't SS'ed since my first cycle of TTC because I was so broken from that. I also haven't had reasons to be SSing thus far in other cycles. For some reason, this one has thrown so many little things at me that I am naturally starting to pay attention. I hope it is the real thing, but of course, on cycle 5, I'm a little reluctant. :shrug: For now, no matter what has happened, I'm only allowing myself positive thoughts!!


----------



## Twinklie12

Welcome Swan! I am so happy you decided to join! This is such a great group. They have really helped me in all stages of TTC, whether waiting to O, SS during the TWW, upset by AF, or grieving a loss. And we have a lot of fun while supporting each other. 

So what is your plan for this cycle Swan? 

If this cycle doesn't work I am going to follow SMEP, use OPKs until my temp spikes way up, temp (I always temp, I love it!), and some Preseed.


----------



## hopettc3

Welcome Swan! I, like Jokerette, check in regularly to see how everyone's doing. This is an amazing group of women and I really feel close to all of them. I'm sorry to hear about your losses. I hope you get a super sticky bean very soon!


----------



## swanxxsong

Thank you Hope! I hope lol:) that you have a wonderful pregnancy! :) Will you be finding out what you're having??

Thanks Twink! :hugs: It will be nice to have a place to unload, since my IRL friends aren't TTC or anything. Websites like this are a nice place to connect with others. 

Tiger, I totally understand. :hugs: I try hard not to SS but sometimes it's so difficult! I definitely did it this cycle, even though I really tried not to -- my boobs hurt so badly, I couldn't ignore them! 

AFM: this cycle will be 'tricky.' I'm supposed to go away for a girls' weekend but I am also supposed to O on the same weekend. I made the plans before I knew my cycle very well. So I'm hoping to get hubby to come after work (tax accountant so working 7 days a week until April) since girls' weekend is at my mom's and then we can DTD and try to cover our bases. 

Otherwise he'll just suffer through morning sex (we're def not morning people) and hope I O on Sunday or Friday! LOL

I'm not sure, I was planning to not chart or anything since I knew I might miss O, but I think I may just go all out and temp, just to keep my mind busy. :rofl:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Welcome swann! I'm ttc no 2 as well and had a mmc at 12 weeks in early January. 

No idea what's going on with me, my cycle is well and truly messed up :nope: I think
I'm 14 dpo now. I have heartburn & nausea and sore back, tender boobs. I feel pregnant. Bfn. I'm so gutted and confused. I guess now I just wait for af.


----------



## Tigermom

No idea how many dpo, but I'm guessing at least 7, and still no bb tenderness. I experienced nausea all day yesterday, and we will see if that comes back today. It seems to be here, but we'll see!

Still have tons of cm right now (as if I am ovulating again, though I know that I already have), and that makes me excited that it's a good sign?!?! :shrug:


----------



## Tigermom

Mrs W 11 said:


> Welcome swann! I'm ttc no 2 as well and had a mmc at 12 weeks in early January.
> 
> No idea what's going on with me, my cycle is well and truly messed up :nope: I think
> I'm 14 dpo now. I have heartburn & nausea and sore back, tender boobs. I feel pregnant. Bfn. I'm so gutted and confused. I guess now I just wait for af.

:hugs: Sending dust and love for a late bfp


----------



## Twinklie12

MrsW - so sorry still BFN. Maybe you O-ed later than you thoguht, and you are pregnant but it's too early to test??? FX for you!


----------



## Twinklie12

Tiger - seems like some good signs! Eee! When will you test?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks hun. I don't think so thought as we didn't dtd much after 2 weeks ago. Plus if my pregnant feelings/symptoms were caused by hcg I'd be getting a bfp by now. I'm just so so sad. It's the first time I've realised it really might take me months to get pregnant again. I honestly thought I'd just get pregnant again quickly. Naive much??!!!


----------



## Tigermom

Twinklie12 said:


> Tiger - seems like some good signs! Eee! When will you test?

I want to test so badly, but I will hold out. I have a baby shower ( at my parents' house, 2 hours away) to go to this weekend (for the surprise twins), and that is when af is due, so I might bring the sticks with me?!?!? If no spotting comes and the bbs stay non-tender, then I will definitely test on the due date (Sunday). If something totally radical stands out to me as "PREGNANT!" I might test early, but I dread the bfn. I don't handle it well, so I'd rather not even start it.



Mrs W 11 said:


> Thanks hun. I don't think so thought as we didn't dtd much after 2 weeks ago. Plus if my pregnant feelings/symptoms were caused by hcg I'd be getting a bfp by now. I'm just so so sad. It's the first time I've realised it really might take me months to get pregnant again. I honestly thought I'd just get pregnant again quickly. Naive much??!!!

You are definitely not naïve. Just optimistic, and there's nothing wrong with that. You deserve to think positively!! :hugs: PK and I have a difficult time testing positive until days after af is due (if that's any consolation). I'm 25, as healthy as the next person, vital, and I can't pull off a positive FRER until af is long past due. Stay positive, hun!! A loss is a trauma on your body, so even if you don't conceive this time, it doesn't mean you will have to try for months and months. Your body might just have needed this time to recover as well as your heart. I'm still sending you positive thoughts for a late bfp though :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## swanxxsong

:hugs: MrsW I am so, so sorry for your loss. And you're definitely not naive. I got pregnant with my daughter A on my first cycle, and my second pregnancy I wasn't even trying -- BF had messed up my cycles. So I had held tightly to hope that I would get pregnant quickly again. Cycle 7, here we go. The entire process is just a big mind warp sometimes. :hugs:


----------



## Princesskell

Ooooo I missed lots :dohh:
Welcom swan...I have seen you about on others' journals, you are very welcome to join us. :hugs: I love what other people have said. This did start as a simple ttc thread that I think we all thout would be done in a couple of months, but many are still here, some have returned and some still check in to tell us about the next stage of our journey. One thing we have all agreed upon though is this is a safe and supportive place to talk about anything we need on this crazy journey!! I hope your plans for o bd'ing work out xxx

I loving the boob tweaking ladies! :holly: I may join in soon!! Tiger I am so quietly positive and hopeful for you this cycle, I want you to have smuggled something back from your lovely trip!! :hugs:
Mrsw I hope you get a late bfn...keep testing and keep positive. Do you usually spot beforehand?? _If_ it's not this cycle you've got to believe it will be soon and your body needs some time to get back ready for the journey :flower:
Twinklie do you have a testing date yet?

*4dpo* no sore boobs here but I have really achy legs and lower back here today. These are definite af signs for me but way too early? Probably just because I went to the gym yesterday? :shrug:


----------



## swanxxsong

Hi Princesskell! :wave: I actually remember your screenname, I believe from the WTT boards from before I started TTC with A. I'm not 100% sure, but I know the name looks familiar to me and that's the only place I could think of where I would have seen it before. :rofl: Thank you for the welcome! 

I have my FX for all of you ladies in your TWW! :happydance:


----------



## Tigermom

Still experiencing, or rather NOT experiencing, my typical PMS signs. I am still happy with no breast tenderness (even with all the honking :winkwink: :haha:), but cramping has just really got going. 

I'm CD21, which was the day my spotting started last cycle, and I am getting prepared for disappointment. With each wipe in the bathroom, I'm waiting for my telling spotting. I was getting a little excited and ready to be done TTC. Looks like round 6 is coming up for me... 

Trying to stay positive, but I know enough to know what this looks like. I have to admit that this cycle feels like it is going to break me more than last time. 
FX'ed I'm wrong. FX'ed that I'm just gassy (which I am). Praying for that sticky bean! Praying so hard :cry:


----------



## Jokerette

ladies, i just wanted to share our news.... our bump is :pink: :)


----------



## Tigermom

AHHHHH CONGRATS!!! :happydance:


----------



## Princesskell

Awwwwww Jokerette a little girl :cloud9: I'm so chuffed for you.
Enjoy all things pink!!! Xxxxx


----------



## Princesskell

Swan I think you are right, I think we chatted on the same wtt thread back in 2011!!! Was it the spring lambs??!

Tiger I'm hoping for good news from you today. What day would you expect spotting to start? I seem to alternate between cycles, one being terribly disappointed then the next cycle taking it better and more positively. We must be nearly at our bfp by now...fxd honey :dust: xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thank you ladies, you are all so kind and so so supportive :hugs: however af is here now. I'm ok though. Because I felt so pregnant it was a shock and I was really upset when I was getting the bfns but once I had come to terms with the fact I didn't catch this month I am glad she's here so I can move onto the next cycle and try again rather than waiting in a limbo. I went to the pharmacy and it seems I have an inflamed oesophagus which is why I had heartburn and felt sick, cruel twist of fate that they are also preggo symptoms and it happened when I was due my af. But I have tablets now and gaviscon so feeling better.

Tiger - I hope this is your cycle, it has all been so positive so far for you. Like princess I'm hoping you've bought a little bean back from your holiday with you! I hope the spotting stays away, keep us posted! 

Joker - congrats! How did you find out so early?! Brilliant news x

Pk - the tww! The most exciting bit! I hope your little bean is pottering its way down to its new home for 9 months! Keep us posted on those symptoms. 

Swan and twinklie how are you guys getting on? Xx


----------



## Fleur29

hi girls, sorry for not checking in for so long. Everything is crazy at work!

Mrs W- I'm so sorry you got a bfn this month but its good that af has arrived and you're back on a regular cycle so I think you shoudl take heart from that as often cycles go crazy after MC. Fingers and toes crossed for next month and for a lovely sticky bean. Hope your osophegus (cant spell that) is feeling better soon. Go get yourself an AF pressie??

Lots of luck to those in the 2ww - tiger, you're never out until AF shows up so fingers crossed for you. I had proper AF cramping with this pregnancy and assumed the worst but then got a bfp. 

Jokerette - congrats on the baby girl!!! Although I'm astounded (I mean impressed astounded, not dubious astounded, worried that came out wrong but hopefully you know what i mean!!!) they can tell at 9 weeks - do they do special tests in the US or something?? Very esxciting anyway! Congrats :) 

Swan - nice to see a new member of the gang! Its a great bunch of ladies on here. 

We had our 20 week scan yesterday and very relieved to hear that all looks good. We are staying team yellow - although in the pics they gave us, they dont show anything below the stomach so you cant even ponder over them to see if its a boy or a girl and my friend thinks its because it was blatantly obvious to the sonographer its a boy and we'd said we didnt want to know?!!!!! I have no idea! Would be so happy with either so we'll see. 

Anyway sending everyone lots and lots of lovely sticky baby dust. 

XXX


----------



## Tigermom

Thank you all! That made me feel good

So as far as expecting spotting, I am not sure. A typical month would be about 2-3 days before af, but last month, it was just one evening before af that the spotting started. However, spotting continued after af for almost a week. I would say that I am not testing nor truly believing until Saturday?!?!? Sunday is my expected af. :shrug: I hate not temping and not using opks because I have no idea where I'm at now :haha: I can only definitely say where my last menses was. I do know that I am very typically a 26 day cycle. 

CD 22 for me today - 

Still no bb tenderness. I have fibrocystic breasts that get extremely tender post ovulation. They even harden up, and you can feel all of the glands and things within my breasts. Right now, they are the same squishy things with no palpable things, so that is good.

I am, however, cramping?!?! That's not the right word. Achy in my uterus? They aren't the contractions I get before spotting. They are just making me pay attention. I had something similar cycle one on here, so I'm not getting too excited about this SS

Nausea, heartburn, smell aversion are all still here. For instance opening the fridge in the morning... *GAGS* I almost have to go into the bathroom. It stops me in my track. :shrug:

That's it for SS for me. I felt so blessed a few days ago to feel so positive. I feel right back to cycle one now. Everything is catching my attention. :angry: :haha:

I wish we could push a button when we wanted to be pregnant, and that was it. BAM! Pregnant...


----------



## swanxxsong

PrincessKell: Yes! I believe that is correct! :happydance: I thought maybe I was just losing my mind, but yes! Funny how that all comes full circle now! :rofl:

Aww Tiger. :hugs: TTC is such a struggle sometimes. It's difficult to want something so badly and be unable to buy it or make it happen, like we do with anything else we want in life, right? lol. But I am praying and keeping my FX for you!!! 

MrsW I'm sorry AF got you. :( :hugs:

Thank you Fleur and congratulations! :happydance: So exciting! I would love to have the self-control to be team yellow! That's so awesome. :) 

AFM, my period is lighter today, finally. I think it may be over tonight or tomorrow, thank goodness. We're right in the path of a massive snow storm, so I am hoping tomorrow hubby has a day off from work due to it so we can just relax and spend some time together with A. I'm doing far better than I expected to be at this point, I'll be honest. I feel at peace, despite wanting a baby so badly I can't even explain how much it hurts to want that. :) So I'm glad, I'm grateful for the peace I feel, even if I can't really explain it. LOL. 

I would have temped today but A hid the thermometer so today I need to tear the house apart and try to find it!

ETA/// Oh and of course, congrats Joker! But I think I already said that a couple of times last night... ;) O mwahahaha.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks Fleur, I'm glad your 20 weeks scan went well and all is ok. That's going so fast! My 20 week scan with Freya was 2 years ago tomorrow, can't believe it. 

Tiger those symptoms sounds really promising! Looking forward to the weekend and hoping af doesn't show! 

Swan, I'm glad you feel at peace, I understand as I feel similar. I just feel grateful my first cycle was my usual length and not really long like many ladies are and now I can start again. 

I'm going to temp this cycle I think, just so I know I've ovulated for sure. I'm not sure I did this cycle so would like to check. And use opks. It's all guns blazing! I want a march bfp! X


----------



## Tigermom

Hey all! Just checking in. I didn't want to waste an expensive pregnancy test, but I was tired of this waiting. :haha: :roll: I know! I know... I gave in :haha:

I peed on a leftover opk, and got a line. Not a squinter, but a real line, slightly lighter than the test line. It wouldn't be a positive opk for bd'ing, but it is definitely darker than some other negative days. Can it indicate a potential pregnancy? I've read so many mixed reviews?!?!?! :shrug:

Any words of wisdom? 

:hugs:


----------



## Mrs W 11

It def can. Opks pick up hcg as well as lh. Before I got my bfp with my last pregnancy I did exactly the same and peed on an opk about 10dpo and got a line. I suspected I was pregnant so was so excited because for me, unless I'm near ov I never have a line at all. 

If your pregnancy tests are the same sensitivity or less than your opks (most opks are 20 miu I believe) then you should also get a line on an hpt now. Test!! 

I think it's debated because we always have some level of lh in our system so some women always have a line on an opk. But if you don't normally then it could well be hcg!! Good luck xxx


----------



## Tigermom

Thanks, Mrs W :) :flower: 

We bought some super cheap pregnancy tests ($0.88) each, and as long as nothing comes up between now and tomorrow morning, I will test in the morning. If it is positive, I have the FRER, but I doubt it. 

With the positive OPK, I got so excited, but I am also still having all the weird things going as well. haha I wish it were easy. 

:hugs: to everyone!


----------



## Mrs W 11

I'm so excited for the morning!! Good luck tiger!!! X


----------



## Princesskell

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrggggh! Eeeeek! Tiger I cannot wait for the morning...I have everything crossed for you xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Twinklie12

MrsW - so sorry about AF. I have a feeling I will be joining you in a few days...maybe we will get BFPs together next month. xo

Tiger - TEST! Can't wait to see your results tomorrow morning! Eee!!!

PK - Seems like maybe good signs so far... when will you test?


----------



## hopettc3

Eeeek!! I miss a day and miss so much stuff!! 

Mrsw: I'm sorry af got you. Hoping for a sticky bean next cycle!

Tiger: I can't wait for tomorrow's test! I can't believe I'll be gone all day tomorrow and won't be able to check until the evening!!:dohh:

PK and Twinklie: Hoping for some good news soon!

Jokerette: That's sooo exciting! I wonder if there are any blood tests like that here. I would love to find out and at least you have no doubt that its a girl! Congrats!

Swan: I stayed team yellow for both of my girls for DH. He really didn't want to find out so I told him that its my turn now and I get to find out!! Most of our baby stuff is neutral so no problem there, but I've saved all of their clothes till now so I'll see if I can keep them for hand-me-downs or if I need to get some boy stuff!

I have my scan on monday to check for twins! DH and I only wanted one, but we can't control what happens when we take clomid so we'll see. :shhh:I'm almost secretly hoping for twins. Is that bad? I actually think I'd go crazy and wouldn't be able to handle it, but I still have that feeling. Oh well, I guess we'll find out in a few days.


----------



## ricschick

hi guys good luck tiger I hope its a bfp!!cant wait to hear!! 
mrsw sorry af got you! and glad your feeling better!

hows everyone else? xx


----------



## Princesskell

Come on Tiger :coffee: you must be up by now?!

*6dpo*
Nothing much doing here again :dohh:
I have a teeny bit of backache, a teeny bit of boob ache and a teeny bit of dizziness but I don't think anythings that relevant yet? :shrug: xxx


----------



## Tigermom

CD 23: Well it was a bfn... a B.F.N. :haha: :shrug:

Not even a squinter. I guess I got cocky with the opk being positive, but I should have known that even if I am pregnant, I usually can't get a positive for a few days after my missed af. 

I'm doing ok because I am still having moments that catch my attention and make me think I'm pregnant. For instance, while brushing my teeth, I almost start vomiting from my gag reflex and I have major smell aversion in the morning.

However, the bbs started hurting. Not where they normally do, but they are pretty much there. They normally follow the muscles up to my shoulder area, so the whole pec feels painful with lumps and sensitivity. Right now, it's mainly the front and center.

Since I am also "crampy," I still get nervous every time I got to the bathroom. I am expecting that spotting to show up each time. So far so good though. 

Fatigue out the wazoo, but that can also be a jetlag thing. 

I don't want to count myself out, but I am getting more and more skeptical.

:hugs: 

I hope someone else has more interesting news?


----------



## Tigermom

Princesskell said:


> Come on Tiger :coffee: you must be up by now?!
> 
> *6dpo*
> Nothing much doing here again :dohh:
> I have a teeny bit of backache, a teeny bit of boob ache and a teeny bit of dizziness but I don't think anythings that relevant yet? :shrug: xxx

Is boob ache a pregnancy tell for you?!?!?! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Princesskell

Tigermom said:


> Princesskell said:
> 
> 
> Come on Tiger :coffee: you must be up by now?!
> 
> *6dpo*
> Nothing much doing here again :dohh:
> I have a teeny bit of backache, a teeny bit of boob ache and a teeny bit of dizziness but I don't think anythings that relevant yet? :shrug: xxx
> 
> Is boob ache a pregnancy tell for you?!?!?! :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Last time it was but not until way past af was due. When do you think af should be due for you? Xxx


----------



## Tigermom

Sunday is the estimated date. Sunday would be a 26 day cycle, which is my average and most common amount. 

I'm keeping everything crossed that the ache is here to stay for you and it's a sticky bean bringing your bfp!!!!


----------



## Tigermom

This is not a SS, well I guess it is, but I am constantly tearing up

Phil Collins on the radio
Someone scheduling an appointment (after they hung up of course) :blush:
Leaving the house this morning
My FIL coughing in my in-laws room this morning
Everything

Usually PMS makes me angry. I don't get weepy until a couple of days into menses. I typically snap at people and yell, then feel bad, and end up repeating the cycle :shrug: I distinctly dread that part. However, right now, I am wiping tears away over everything. 

My body is playing with me again, just like the first cycle on here. Nausea, heartburn, gagging, fatigue, gas and now this. Then there is the typical PMS stuff, bb tenderness which is here, cramping.

Like I said, I haven't SS'ed since my first cycle on here because there was nothing to spot. It was all typical PMS stuff. This one is throwing me for a loop

Stop the games! Ahhhhhhhhhh :haha:

Just wanted to update.


----------



## Twinklie12

Tiger, all sounds like good signs! Can't wait until you test. I love living through all of your testing. :) My testing has been all BFNs this month and I think that is likely to continue.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Tiger it's sounding soooo positive for you!! It was probably just too early to test. When will you test again? X


----------



## Mrs W 11

And fatigue out the wazoo...... This is my new saying!!!!! X


----------



## Tigermom

Twinklie12 said:


> Tiger, all sounds like good signs! Can't wait until you test. I love living through all of your testing. :) My testing has been all BFNs this month and I think that is likely to continue.

haha Thank you! I go between feeling pregnant to feeling PMSy. We'll see! :)



Mrs W 11 said:


> Tiger it's sounding soooo positive for you!! It was probably just too early to test. When will you test again? X

I won't test again (unless the POAS bug gets me) until Saturday or Sunday, depending on how I feel. I do have to say that I get quite bummed out with a negative, so I am going to save the last cheap test for a whim in a day or so. I do have the expensive tests still, but those are definitely getting saved until I'm positive I'll see a positive. 



Mrs W 11 said:


> And fatigue out the wazoo...... This is my new saying!!!!! X

I had to go back and look up "out the wazoo" :haha::rofl: I am obviously fatigued out the wazoo if I couldn't even remember writing it hahaha

Be prepared! Longest paragraph EVER below :shrug::blush:

As for updates with me. It's been an interesting day. What with the mood swings (purely from normal to weeping:cry:), I've noticed a distinct shift in myself. The cramping I was having all of yesterday and some of the day before has smoothed out to feeling more like someone filled my uterus with air. Does that make sense? It feels full and pressure-y, present but not painful. 

My breasts! AH!!! It is super interesting. I anticipate this to be a long description, but I don't know how many have PMS breast tenderness. Usually the day of ovulation, and for sure the day after, they start to get painful and "harden", and it gets worse until the day my period hits me. All the glands tighten, it hurts to remove my bra at the end of the day, and it hurts all the way into my armpit. Even though they started hurting yesterday, it was a total different "hurt". They are so soft. Very fatty and puffy. My sensitivity is only in the actual breast, not following my pecs. When I look at them without my bra, they are super puffy and swollen on the bottom (heck! They look freaking awesome). My breasts are not the greatest looking things:dohh:, so I notice if they look good, ok? :haha: Anyway. These are the new developments. Still no spotting when I wipe, but I am still having tons of discharge (changes slightly from egg-white to creamy egg white).

As I said before, my body could totally be taking me for a spin, but I'm going to feel good for just this bit in time. 

Summary: while I am feeling really kind of great, I know these next days could be terrible. I won't test until I feel sure, and that is most likely Saturday or Sunday. 

I guess I wrote so much because I really want to be able to remember these details if we didn't catch the egg this time around. That way I won't be fooled by these anomaly symptoms... :nope: No! Staying positive!!! AGH! Such a rollercoaster


----------



## Jokerette

Tiger sounds very different than your usual AF symptoms! Eeek good luck!!!


----------



## hopettc3

Tiger, I hope these are all good signs! Fx'd!! I can't wait till the weekend!!


----------



## Twinklie12

Huge temp drop and BFN this morning so it seems like the witch may be on her way. :/


----------



## Tigermom

Twinklie: I'm sending you all kinds of love! I think you need a super wonderful Valentine's Conkers treat! A hot bath with bubbles, candles, music, a book or movie and your favorite drink! Make it special... We are all sending our love your way :hugs:<3

CD 24 (roughly 10 dpo, but not sure at all)

I didn't test this morning. As a matter of fact, I laid there and contemplated which method I wanted to waste (for the inevitable bfn), and I was getting so into it that I had to force myself to pee and flush my fmu, so I wouldn't actually do it. I can't afford to be in a sad mood. :haha:

The twins' baby shower is tomorrow, and my mom and I are the hostesses?!?!? Not sure if that is the correct term. Since it is twins, the theme I came up with was Dr. Seuss Thing 1 and Thing 2, but instead we are saying "Girl 1" and "Girl 2". Super cute and simple. We were supposed to have months to plan the original baby shower, but because she found out it was twins, she became "high risk" and can't travel, pushing the date so we had about a month to plan. 

I'm still not spotting, bbs still that different softer painful. However, today I'm feeling less convinced of "pregnancy" and feeling more of that "please! let this be it". Since I feel less convinced, I didn't feel comfortable testing. If I woke up going "Whoa! I totally feel all of those pregnancy symptoms," then I would have been able to handle a bfn, but oh well! It's all moot now :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

Sorry twinklie :hugs: 

Tiger I hope the baby shower goes really well, it sounds like it will be fun! I know how you feel about feeling pregnant but also worrying that you are willing yourself to be and I definitely felt that way last cycle. The tww is awful but only a few more days and you should know for sure. We want a bfp this weekend!! X

As for me..... Af still here. It's been pretty light. I'd heard af can be very heavy after a mc but not the case for me. Hopefully it will be gone in a couple if days and I can start temping and opking and generally getting ready for bding!! Valentines tonight and although we don't do much, we get each other cards and we have a marks and Spencer's meal to eat once Freya's in bed. We got scallops to start, rack of lamb and then little profiteroles with salted caramel!! And we have some wine and prosecco but to be honest we've got a few bottles of champagne in the kitchen and once I'm preggo ill breast feed for at least a year if not more (bf Freya for 15 months) so we might as well, don't want them going off!!!! 

Anyone else got valentines plans? Xx


----------



## swanxxsong

Sorry I've been MIA ladies! We got dumped with another foot+ of snow, so the past day and a half we've been shoveling, blowing snow and dealing with the insanity of that storm. Yuck!

My period finally ended and here I am, waiting to O. 

I'm so sorry your temp dropped Twink! I will keep my fingers crossed that it perks back up for you! :(

Tiger, I had that happen to me the cycle before last. I got a positive OPK and got cocky about it in my head. I got a BFN. Was so bummed! But it sounds like you have some great signs so I'm hoping that N turns into a P very soon! :)

:hugs:

Our Valentine's plans were kind of demolished by the snow. SIGH. But that's okay. My little sister from my sorority is flying in this weekend for a wedding, so I'm meeting her for bunch tomorrow. She can finally meet my daughter! She lives across the state which doesn't seem far, but it's an 8+ hour drive and she's a nurse with crazy hours, so we never get to see one another. This year, we get to see each other twice! So I'm very excited. 

And I have to work tomorrow evening to make up for missing the ability to get stuff done this week. I work from home, but I need time without my daughter to focus. 

So I'm making one of my husband's favorite dinners, will hopefully get the little down early for bed and am planning a wine night with my love. :) He said he feels bad that our original plans got changed but honestly, I'm just grateful for time with him. lol!


----------



## Princesskell

Happy valentines day everyone!!! 
I'm praying someone is cooking a little bean of romance!!

Tiger I totally understand putting off poas. I HATE bfn's and would do anything to avoid seeing them. Maybe you will be ready in a couple of days :hugs:
I hope the shower goes well, it sounds fab xxx

Mrsw that meal sounds gorgeous, you enjoy that champagne! Weird I also bf'd my F until 15 months too :wacko: hope the :witch: leaves soon xxx

Hey swansong, stay warm in all that snow. I hope o is on her way. Get yourself fit and rested for all the bd'ing! Xxx

*7dpo*
Still more of the same I'm afraid, a teeny bit of backache and twinges when I cough, but nothing I haven't had before on unsuccessful cycles...:dohh:
Anyway keeping up the excitement and hope :dust: xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Princess are we twins?! X


----------



## Twinklie12

Spotting last night before bed and the witch showed her face this morning. I am doing ok. Was more sad yesterday with the temp drop and knowing I was out! Trying to keep my head up and stay positive. Being bitter isn't going to help anyone, so trying to be hopeful for this cycle which could result in a little Thanksgiving baby. :)


----------



## Princesskell

Mrs W 11 said:


> Princess are we twins?! X

Must be online twins :wacko:



Twinklie12 said:


> Spotting last night before bed and the witch showed her face this morning. I am doing ok. Was more sad yesterday with the temp drop and knowing I was out! Trying to keep my head up and stay positive. Being bitter isn't going to help anyone, so trying to be hopeful for this cycle which could result in a little Thanksgiving baby. :)

So so gutted for you Twinklie...ttc is getting a bit tedious over here too. Good girl for being hopeful and looking to the future. We have to believe this will happen for us all.
Enjoy your Conkers treat honey...we are all thinking of you.
Relax, chill and get yourself mentally prepared for next cycle :hugs: xxx


----------



## Princesskell

*8dpo*
We've spent the day with my 36 week pregnant friend and her husband and dd and I've just been as broody as hell!!! Her bump was just adorable and they're so excited! They are such a cute little family-f had loads of fun playing

I kind of keep forgetting I'm in the TWW which is probably a bad thing as it means I feel normal??
Ido have a big bloat tonight but I think that is due to all the yummy food I've eaten today :dohh:, I'm also cold but it's felling freezing her tonight :dohh: nothing unexplainable I'm afraid...but still hopeful xxx


----------



## Twinklie12

PK so close to testing...eee!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Any test updates tiger?! I'm so hopefully for you and looking out for a post from you. 

Sorry af is here twinklie. Obviously I'm back to understanding just how hard it is when she arrives each month and although I haven't been trying as long as some of you because of my mc I've been wanting my sticky bean for a similar time and so I get how hard it's getting. Come on conkers, lets make march our official bfp month!!!

Pk you are getting close now, not many symptoms isn't a bad thing, could easily still be your month! When will you test, when is af due? 

So I thought I'd try some new things this month. I didn't notice much ewcm last cycle so I have heard grapefruit juice and evening primrose oil are good for that, anyone else heard this? I have also read people on here taking soy isoflavines to make you ovulate sooner in your cycle. I was pondering that, I don't ov until around cd21 so it would be nice if I could get that to a more 'average' 2 weeks rather than 3 waiting! But I had also thought soy was more for people with very wacky irregular cycles. 

Anyway really I wanted advice on what you've all tried, what you would recommend and tips on what to try this cycle!! 

Hope you're all having a lovely weekend. Af is still here but tailing off now thank goodness. We had a nice evening on Friday with a nice meal and wines. Yesterday we took Freya to see some baby lambs (there is a farm on the estate where I work) and then my nan and her husband came for the afternoon and dinner. Today's plans are a visit to a local town with lots of antiquey, random shops, delis and things and there's a stream there with loads of ducks which Freya will love. 

Next week is operation get ready for ovulation!! Lets make babies!! X


----------



## Princesskell

*9dpo cd25*
I didn't realise how close I was to testing! Still undecided when to test...what does everyone think?
Af could be due from Wednesday and I'm afraid I feel her on the way. I have achy legs and back already :dohh: I'm praying it's not but im well prepared. :shrug:


Mrsw I drank grapefruit juice and took evening primrose oil until o last cycle...didn't notice any extra ewcm though :dohh:
I also drank raspberry leaf tea until o and have been taking vit b complex throughout the cycle :shrug: xxx

Ps Tiger where are you? Xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Princess it's good that the tww has gone so fast! Mine felt like a year! I think maybe test Wednesday then if she hasn't arrived? Hopefully your aches are pregnancy related and not af. 

Did you have any new to try next cycle incase you are not preggo? (I hope you are though and hopefully you've bought it all ready and won't get to use any of it!!)

I've got my grapefruit juice and just had my first glass so def doing that. I take pregnacare conception. I've also bought some epo to try but have read it can delay ovulation. I already ov on cd21 and had been researching how to move it closer to cd14 so I'm not too keen on delaying it and am now unsure wether to take it. Has anyone heard anything on this?


----------



## Twinklie12

Hi ladies! PK I can't wait until you test. You know as a POAS addict I would have caved by now haha. FX! MrsW your Vday sounds lovely. I hope you O closer to CD14 and you can get to making babies real soon! I have heard vitamin B complex can help with that as well as lengthen LP. And Swan I also had a low key Vday with my hubby due to the snow, just Chinese take out. But snuggle time is all I really need for Vday. :) We might do a nice dinner next weekend, we'll see. 

I have had a good weekend. Had a friends son's first birthday party Saturday. Was good to see some friends and cute kiddos and the decorations were adorable. I had told the boy's mom about my BFP back a month and a half ago and apparently she had told her sister but never let her sister know I miscarried. The poor girl congratulated me on being pregnant..... Sooooo awkward. I was fine really, but the poor girl was mortified. I could also tell my husband was checking on me to make sure I wasn't going to have an emotional breakdown but really other than it being somewhat embarrassing for all involved I didn't feel super sad or anything when it happened. But the girl who told her sister might be off my list of people I tell early! Haha

Anyhow after we left the party we went car shopping for my husband, even though it was snowing. We went again this morning and ended up buying a new car! Trading in his Toyota Corolla for a new Honda Accord. We got the sport version and are adding a sun roof, very exciting! 

So I haven't even had a drink yet to pamper myself, go figure. Just not a huge drinker mostly only drink socially. I will look forward to a nice glass of wine next weekend. ;)


----------



## Princesskell

Thanks mrsw. Epo didn't change my o date this time and I've not heard that myself :shrug:
I'm going to try exactly the same extras next month, but I might not do smep this time as we are going away for the weekend at the end of the month so I want to be free to bd whenever. Oh I so hope I don't get to next month :wacko:
Still having cramps and now I'm cranky which I was this dpo last cycle :dohh: and my boobs feel hot and tender :dohh:
I might wait to test till Wednesday then? Xxx


----------



## Princesskell

Glad you had a good weekend twinkly....sorry about the congratulations, the poor girl would had felt so bad I'm sure. When do you get the new car? We got one on Friday :yipee:

Hope you get that drink tonight xxx


----------



## Tigermom

Hi all!

Sorry I haven't checked in since Friday. We went to my parents' house for the weekend, and I didn't have time to break out the computer. I am still doing really well. I am not spotting, yet, and my period is estimated for TODAY! Before I get too excited, I should explain that I have an "irregular" cycle, so the due date can be as late as Tuesday. :shrug:

In most cycles, I would have been spotting by now, and in the smallest scenario, I would have only one day of spotting and that would mean tomorrow is the last day my spotting can start to follow my previous patterns. I'm getting nervous and excited.

HOWEVER!!!! I took a pregnancy test yesterday morning, and it was negative. 

SS: I have had shooting pain from my uterus area to my belly button and/or down my leg. I have a sharp sense of smell, nausea, gas/bloating, fatigue, and some full feeling in my uterus. This is a totally different cycle than the others. I just hope it's not another game being played. 

Trying to stay positive that if my estimated period was to start Tuesday, then yesterday would have been too early for my late-positive self. 

:dust:


----------



## swanxxsong

Hi ladies! What a weekend; it went so quickly and we were so busy! Yikes!

Anyway! 

Twink, I'm so sorry about AF. Stupid :witch: :hugs:

Tiger, still rooting for you! :happydance:

How were your weekends? Besides doing a lot of work, I actually had a pretty nice one spending time with C and A. C had what will probably be his last Saturday off until after tax season ends, so it was nice to all be together. 

A is enrolled to start at preschool in the fall, so I'm excited for that. :) It's something we've wanted to do but things didn't fall together as I had wanted until today. So, that's something to look forward to... though I really wish I was also looking forward to a bump! :lol:

I always swore I wouldn't want a baby during December but really... I won't be picky now! :rofl:

Hope you're all having a good night! :)


----------



## Princesskell

Tigermom said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Sorry I haven't checked in since Friday. We went to my parents' house for the weekend, and I didn't have time to break out the computer. I am still doing really well. I am not spotting, yet, and my period is estimated for TODAY! Before I get too excited, I should explain that I have an "irregular" cycle, so the due date can be as late as Tuesday. :shrug:
> 
> In most cycles, I would have been spotting by now, and in the smallest scenario, I would have only one day of spotting and that would mean tomorrow is the last day my spotting can start to follow my previous patterns. I'm getting nervous and excited.
> 
> HOWEVER!!!! I took a pregnancy test yesterday morning, and it was negative.
> 
> SS: I have had shooting pain from my uterus area to my belly button and/or down my leg. I have a sharp sense of smell, nausea, gas/bloating, fatigue, and some full feeling in my uterus. This is a totally different cycle than the others. I just hope it's not another game being played.
> 
> Trying to stay positive that if my estimated period was to start Tuesday, then yesterday would have been too early for my late-positive self.
> 
> :dust:

 hi Tiger...we missed you :flower:
I'm so glad you're still in and no don't worry about the test yet...we test late remember. Let's take each day at a time and celebrate the little milestones, so fxd for no spotting.
Symptoms sound good, I am especially excited about the shooting pains as I definitely got those with F.
Keep us updated xxx



swanxxsong said:


> Hi ladies! What a weekend; it went so quickly and we were so busy! Yikes!
> 
> Anyway!
> 
> Twink, I'm so sorry about AF. Stupid :witch: :hugs:
> 
> Tiger, still rooting for you! :happydance:
> 
> How were your weekends? Besides doing a lot of work, I actually had a pretty nice one spending time with C and A. C had what will probably be his last Saturday off until after tax season ends, so it was nice to all be together.
> 
> A is enrolled to start at preschool in the fall, so I'm excited for that. :) It's something we've wanted to do but things didn't fall together as I had wanted until today. So, that's something to look forward to... though I really wish I was also looking forward to a bump! :lol:
> 
> I always swore I wouldn't want a baby during December but really... I won't be picky now! :rofl:
> 
> Hope you're all having a good night! :)

Glad you had a good weekend swan. We visited friends and then family and celebrated my dad's birthday. I also got my new car which was very exciting :happydance:
I hope you get your bump to look forward to soon.
I felt exactly the same about December. F was due on the 9th of January and I spent the whole end of my pregnancy trying to keep her in as long past Christmas as I could and this time I thought it would be so easy to just have a summer baby!! Anyway 5 cycles later I don't care when a baby's birthday is, I just want one!! Xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Swan & princess I felt the same way about a December baby! I've always loved having a summer birthday so it's not close to Christmas and Freya is a summer baby so I assumed it would be easy to plan the same again! Anyway now I've really come round to the idea and I'm so hoping for a newborn under the twinkly tree lights this year! 

Ooh tiger it's sounding good! I so hope that spotting doesn't arrive. It could be you tested to early, will you test tomorrow if no spotting? 

Princess are you waiting until weds or an early test? I'm so excited and thinking there's bound to be at least one bfp this month in the conkers !!

Twinklie poor you, I didn't tell many people I was pregnant but it was horrible having to tell those I had told that we 'd lost the baby. I don't know what we will do next time round. Hopefully ill have early scans next time. 

Princess what car did you get? I'm looking at getting a new car as well. I've got a golf at the moment but I'd like a 4x4 and c will then have my golf so I won't loose it completely! His car isn't very child friendly so needs to go!! 

It's my gramps funeral today so I'm obviously not looking forward to the day. It's at home (Oxford) so a 2 hour car journey there and back. 

I've decided not to do epo this cycle just incase it delays ov but ill do grapefruit and I've ordered conceive plus. Can't wait to get on with ovulating. 

Xxx


----------



## Tigermom

@Swan and Princess: thank you! I'm still feeling good, but getting more and more nervous. Each trip to the bathroom is a real rollercoaster. The fear then the relief. The fear then the relief. Every time :haha:

@Mrs W: Thank you. I am not sure when I am testing again. Maybe tomorrow if I am still feeling good. If I panic, I might wait until Wednesday. I just don't want to see a "not pregnant." I want to give those hormones a chance to give a blaring "Pregnant". I'm a late positive-tester, so I don't want to unnecessarily be hurt. However, the sooner I test again, the sooner I might get to feel better?!?!? :shrug: 

Mrs W-- I'm sending you all the hugs today. I'm so sorry about your grandpa, but I hope today brings you peace. You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers all day :hugs:


----------



## Twinklie12

Pk do you love your new car??? So fun! We're picking up my hubby's new car this weekend, probably Saturday unless it's ready sooner. New cars are always exciting! Plus we've never had a sun roof before so we can't wait to play with it in the spring. :)

MrsW - sounds like you have a good game plan. Since I tend to O a little earlier than you typically do, our cycles might align this month!

Tiger - yes, please remember you are a late tester. The signs all seem so great. I bet you could get a BFP tomorrow morning though. :) (I'm a bad early POAS influence!) What kind of test are you using, an internet cheapie, or a FRER or...? 

Swan - I always totally wanted a spring or summer baby for a nice weather maternity leave. Now that has gone by the wayside for now but I just want whatever sticky bean I can get! At work I kind of miss out on our free week off after Christmas if I am out on maternity leave during that time frame.... oh well. If this month I don't get my BFP, that will be my consolotion... that there's a chance I don't lose out on that "free" vacation time.


----------



## Tigermom

I have clear blue, so it will say "not pregnant" "Pregnant-- 1-2 weeks" up until 4+ weeks. The weeks counter is from ovulation. I had some cheap ones from Walmart, but I used them up already. :( 

I might go tomorrow... we'll see. I'm just so nervous right now. 

I'm officially past my expected period date on one app, but FF has me estimated for tomorrow because they take your longest cycle (if you are not temping), and run with it. EEK! My mom and her friends sent some prayers up for us. I just hope this is it!!! :cry:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Tiger I'm so excited for you! If you do a test tomorrow it should hopefully pick up enough hcg by now and no sign of spotting is a big sign when you usually get it earlier on!! Come on bfp! And thank you for your kind wishes today. It was very sad but a lovely service. On our way home now. 

Twinklie yes we will prob be in the tww together like pk & tiger are!! Can't wait to get closer to ov! Hope you & hubby enjoy your new car! Very exciting x


----------



## Tigermom

Caution: TMI (acid-reflux talk). Caution for sensitive stomachs

A little update. Even though I've had heartburn from about 7dpo (estimated based on numbers, not temp), today, it was so severe in Costco that I had to pop a Tums. I hate taking medication, especially with a potential little bean, but I couldn't avoid it (though I know Tums is safe during pregnancy). The acid was so sharp and severe, and I was actually having to swallow it back. :shrug: It isn't like I had pizza, greasy food, acidic food or anything. I had a nice mild breakfast. That really stood out. 

Hopefully, I will be getting that bfp in the next day or so !!! 

Thanks for the well-wishes

Mrs W: I'm so glad that the service was lovely :hugs:


----------



## Princesskell

Twinklie12 said:


> Pk do you love your new car??? So fun! We're picking up my hubby's new car this weekend, probably Saturday unless it's ready sooner. New cars are always exciting! Plus we've never had a sun roof before so we can't wait to play with it in the spring. :)
> 
> MrsW - sounds like you have a good game plan. Since I tend to O a little earlier than you typically do, our cycles might align this month!
> 
> Tiger - yes, please remember you are a late tester. The signs all seem so great. I bet you could get a BFP tomorrow morning though.  :) (I'm a bad early POAS influence!) What kind of test are you using, an internet cheapie, or a FRER or...?
> 
> Swan - I always totally wanted a spring or summer baby for a nice weather maternity leave. Now that has gone by the wayside for now but I just want whatever sticky bean I can get! At work I kind of miss out on our free week off after Christmas if I am out on maternity leave during that time frame.... oh well. If this month I don't get my BFP, that will be my consolotion... that there's a chance I don't lose out on that "free" vacation time.

Loving my new car :happydance: oh I so wanted a sun roof, but we went for the different model without one :dohh:
I hope you love yours xxx


Tigermom said:


> I have clear blue, so it will say "not pregnant" "Pregnant-- 1-2 weeks" up until 4+ weeks. The weeks counter is from ovulation. I had some cheap ones from Walmart, but I used them up already. :(
> 
> I might go tomorrow... we'll see. I'm just so nervous right now.
> 
> I'm officially past my expected period date on one app, but FF has me estimated for tomorrow because they take your longest cycle (if you are not temping), and run with it. EEK! My mom and her friends sent some prayers up for us. I just hope this is it!!! :cry:

 we are all sending prayers too Tiger... We are definitely due a bfp on here now and I think it's you :happydance:
You better do a test tomorrow xxx



Mrs W 11 said:


> Tiger I'm so excited for you! If you do a test tomorrow it should hopefully pick up enough hcg by now and no sign of spotting is a big sign when you usually get it earlier on!! Come on bfp! And thank you for your kind wishes today. It was very sad but a lovely service. On our way home now.
> 
> Twinklie yes we will prob be in the tww together like pk & tiger are!! Can't wait to get closer to ov! Hope you & hubby enjoy your new car! Very exciting x

Tiger and I were completely opposite to start with on here and then she had a short cycle and I had a long on end now we are in synch!! Weird!! :wacko:
It's nice to have someone going through it with you xxx



Tigermom said:


> Caution: TMI (acid-reflux talk). Caution for sensitive stomachs
> 
> A little update. Even though I've had heartburn from about 7dpo (estimated based on numbers, not temp), today, it was so severe in Costco that I had to pop a Tums. I hate taking medication, especially with a potential little bean, but I couldn't avoid it (though I know Tums is safe during pregnancy). The acid was so sharp and severe, and I was actually having to swallow it back. :shrug: It isn't like I had pizza, greasy food, acidic food or anything. I had a nice mild breakfast. That really stood out.
> 
> Hopefully, I will be getting that bfp in the next day or so !!!
> 
> Thanks for the well-wishes
> 
> Mrs W: I'm so glad that the service was lovely :hugs:

Oh my word...this sounds so positive Tiger, I can't believe how excited I am for you. I cannot wait to hear you announce those three special letters....B....F....P!! Xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

When are you testing pk?! Any symptoms your end? X


----------



## Princesskell

Mrs W 11 said:


> When are you testing pk?! Any symptoms your end? X

I don't know when to test :wacko: I'm 10dpo today and 2 days from af arriving?? I'm still having af symptoms to be honest, but keeping positive.
Feeling thigh and backache, but desperate to do another test...opk's have got me hooked :dohh:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Test in the morning! X


----------



## Tigermom

It totally is wonderful being able to go through the same parts at the same time as others. I absolutely remember that we were on opposite ends :haha: Amazing! Even on the internet, we women know how to sync :)


----------



## swanxxsong

Thanks PK! :hugs: I hope we all get our bumps soon! :happydance: How exciting about the new car! Glad to hear you had a good weekend. :)

So sorry about your loss, Mrs W; thinking of you! :hugs: 

Tiger I am so beyond so excited for you! I will be stalking in the hopes to see a :bfp: test in here soon! :D The reflux sounds like a crazy 'good' sign! I had TONS of that with my pregnancy with A. I know every pregnancy is different but still, that's suspicious to me! :lol:

Ahhh I hope someone tests soon! I'm getting stir-crazy to see some tests and I haven't even O'd yet so it can't be me! :rofl:


----------



## Princesskell

Sorry it won't be me...bfn this morning and it's 11dpo so I'm sure that's it for me?? Pants!! 

Sending my :dust: to Tiger I think she is our biggest hope this cycle xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Sorry PK :hugs: but youre never out until AF arrives, and you were a late tester last time werent you? So you never know!

Tiger - test!! 

Swann - same here, I am only CD7 so ages until I ov let alone anything else! Draaaaag!!


----------



## Princesskell

Tiger are you up yet?! Xxx


----------



## Tigermom

haha you guys!! I woke up at like 4:30 am ready for the day! It must have been all the internet-calling I was receiving from you all!!! For shame! :haha:

:bfp:!!!!!!!!!

I used both clearblues, and I got the same result! 

I wish I were joking when I say that I didn't believe it so much that I woke my husband, and I asked him to prove it wasn't a dream. :haha: He pointed to our tax folder (because that is a sad mess, and who would want to remember that in a dream):rofl: and then pinched me! We're PREGNANT!!!!

Ok, for a more serious note, Princess, I know it is so easy to count yourself out at 11 dpo. Those stupid tests are "99%" accurate, but there has to be something in the urine for them to be accurate with. Look at my counter. If my ovulation was around cd 14 (that is the longest my follicular phase has ever been), then I got a bfn 11dpo, exactly! If my phase was shorter (which it typically was), then I actually got a negative even later than 11dpoPlease stay positive!!! :hugs: Your bfp could still be coming!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fleur29

CONGRATULATIONS TIGER!! Thats brilliant! You did smuggle something back from your hols! 

Wishing you a H&H 9 months :) XXXX


----------



## Twinklie12

Ahhhh Tiger! Congrats!!!!!! So freaking excited for you! Yayyyyyy!


----------



## swanxxsong

Tiger!! I am so happy for you, I had a pretty good feeling that you weren't just SS without cause! :happydance: So happy, congratulations! Wishing you a very happy and very healthy 9 months for you and your little bean! :hugs:

PK I am still going to KMFX for you! :hugs:

I should O this weekend... eager to get a move on with another cycle. :rofl:


----------



## Tigermom

Fleur29 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS TIGER!! Thats brilliant! You did smuggle something back from your hols!
> 
> Wishing you a H&H 9 months :) XXXX

Thank you! :haha: Yes! This one is our little one, made in Taiwan! <3 Love it:happydance:



Twinklie12 said:


> Ahhhh Tiger! Congrats!!!!!! So freaking excited for you! Yayyyyyy!

Thank you so much, Twinklie! :hugs:



swanxxsong said:


> Tiger!! I am so happy for you, I had a pretty good feeling that you weren't just SS without cause! :happydance: So happy, congratulations! Wishing you a very happy and very healthy 9 months for you and your little bean! :hugs:
> 
> PK I am still going to KMFX for you! :hugs:
> 
> I should O this weekend... eager to get a move on with another cycle. :rofl:

Thank you! I promised myself, after a terrible first cycle FILLED with SS that I wouldn't be SS anymore. This one just had so much that caught my attention. I'm so glad it wasn't all in my head. :) :flower:


----------



## ricschick

ahhhh congrats tiger im soo happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! can we see a pic?? xxx:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Tigermom

I'll have to post later. I'm at work right now, but I'll definitely try!!!!!


----------



## Princesskell

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeek! So freaking excited im crying at work!! On my phone, will post more later xxx


----------



## Tigermom

AWww Don't cry :cry: You are making me cry :cry: :haha:

:hugs:

Thank you, Princess, for all the support and love through this one. It was totally weird. 

I had some weird symptoms that I kept to myself because I was a little embarrassed that I was going nuts. If people want, I can share my tww symptoms. I just don't want to be rude. Let me know if it will hurt anyone's feelings.


----------



## Twinklie12

I love that this little bean was "made in Taiwan"... so cute! :wohoo: 
I hope this a very sticky little bean. Can't wait to see the picture of your BFP! How are you feeling?

And I hope some of us join you soon. Only CD4 over here... :dohh:


----------



## Tigermom

Twinklie12 said:


> I love that this little bean was "made in Taiwan"... so cute! :wohoo:
> I hope this a very sticky little bean. Can't wait to see the picture of your BFP! How are you feeling?
> 
> And I hope some of us join you soon. Only CD4 over here... :dohh:

Yes! I told my husband it is a little weird because people are going to time things out and know where this little thing was made :haha: Though I don't think people will look into it that much :rofl: PLEASE!?!?!?

haha

I'm feeling ok. In denial still. I had to check the picture of the test I sent to my mom to remind me I was not dreaming. I've had so many dreams that were so real, so I keep waiting to wake up. Even though I know there are still many challenges to overcome in pregnancy, this really made me feel great. I was starting to worry that my cycles might need some medical intervention. I'm glad to find out they didn't. 

Physically speaking: I am achy, tired, refluxy, nauseated, and bloaty :haha: But I wouldn't trade those for anything


----------



## Mrs W 11

Congratulations Tiger!! :wohoo: I knew it would be a bfp! 

We are all thrilled for you, you really deserve it. Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months. Hopefully the last few of us waiting for our take home babies won't be far behind you but we will all be here for the journeys together, no matter what.

Enjoy this elation, huge congrats to you and your family. X


----------



## Mrs W 11

How are you feeling princess? Are you going to test tomorrow? You are doing well with no af yet, I pray she doesn't come! Keep us posted. 

As for me... Af still hasn't gone really. TMI warning..... After the mc I had a horrible brown sludgy discharge for ages after bleeding stopped and I've got that again. Can't wait till it goes and we can start dtd!! I'm still feeling heartburn so I might make a drs appointment as it clearly wasn't a bfp symptom. Xx


----------



## Buttercup84

Just catching up don't mine me :flower:

Massive congrats Tiger, how awesome is that!! :happydance: Also love that you got your little souvenir from Taiwan :cloud9: As a side note i'm blown away that we're nearly onto November BFPs now, wow!!

PK, i'll keep fc for you! What tests are you using by the way? I got a BFP on a FRER at 11dpo but the IC I took the same day was very faint.

:hugs: Twinklie, so sorry she got you but I really hope this is your cycle for a sticky BFP!

Welcome Swann, hope you're enjoying the thread :flower: The ladies in here are all awesome and I can see us sticking together for a long time to come :thumbup:

Mrs W, sorry about the weird AF. Hopefully it's just your body still adjusting after the MC and it'll be business as usual from here on out and a sticky BFP this cycle :thumbup:


----------



## Princesskell

Tigermom said:


> AWww Don't cry :cry: You are making me cry :cry: :haha:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Thank you, Princess, for all the support and love through this one. It was totally weird.
> 
> I had some weird symptoms that I kept to myself because I was a little embarrassed that I was going nuts. If people want, I can share my tww symptoms. I just don't want to be rude. Let me know if it will hurt anyone's feelings.

 I want to hear all the symptoms, sure nobody else will mind! :shrug:
We are all going to be with you this whole journey :hugs:



Mrs W 11 said:


> How are you feeling princess? Are you going to test tomorrow? You are doing well with no af yet, I pray she doesn't come! Keep us posted.
> 
> As for me... Af still hasn't gone really. TMI warning..... After the mc I had a horrible brown sludgy discharge for ages after bleeding stopped and I've got that again. Can't wait till it goes and we can start dtd!! I'm still feeling heartburn so I might make a drs appointment as it clearly wasn't a bfp symptom. Xx

Feeling nothing which is pants!! My chest is in agony but that's because I did lots of press ups in my cardio class last night :dohh:
Af isn't due till tomorrow so I'm not really anywhere good yet. :wacko:
Sorry about the lengthy af, I hope this settles down soon. Hope the heartburn isn't anything serious xxx



Buttercup84 said:


> Just catching up don't mine me :flower:
> 
> Massive congrats Tiger, how awesome is that!! :happydance: Also love that you got your little souvenir from Taiwan :cloud9: As a side note i'm blown away that we're nearly onto November BFPs now, wow!!
> 
> PK, i'll keep fc for you! What tests are you using by the way? I got a BFP on a FRER at 11dpo but the IC I took the same day was very faint.
> 
> :hugs: Twinklie, so sorry she got you but I really hope this is your cycle for a sticky BFP!
> 
> Welcome Swann, hope you're enjoying the thread :flower: The ladies in here are all awesome and I can see us sticking together for a long time to come :thumbup:
> 
> Mrs W, sorry about the weird AF. Hopefully it's just your body still adjusting after the MC and it'll be business as usual from here on out and a sticky BFP this cycle :thumbup:

I've only done one test so far...it's was a morrisons one :shrug:
Won't test tomorrow as I'm sleeping at my parents house tonight so I will just see what happens for a couple of days? Xxx


----------



## Jokerette

Tiger that's so wonderful!!!!!!! <3 :hugs:


----------



## Tigermom

Hey all!

So as long as no one minds the symptoms from my TWW, it goes something like this!

1 dpo: No breast tenderness for the first week after ovulation, which is weird because I normally get it the day of or directly after. It's how I know I've past.

5 or 6 dpo: I was noticing that I was getting random bouts of nausea. I also wasn't able to eat the same amount I was before. I would get full really quickly. If I ate to the point of even a comfortable full, I was guaranteed heartburn. 

6 or 7 dpo: I was getting heartburn with or without my provocation, nausea, and the bb tenderness started but was different. There was also a lot of gas and bloating. 

These things typically continued and got stronger and stronger. 

7 or 8 dpo: vivid dreams and frequent urination were the new symptoms. I felt like I was constantly peeing. I thought it was just my nervousness, but I really am peeing all the time. I have been getting steadily achier since these days. It started with a sore neck, and it has picked up since to low back, knees and whole body.

9 or 10 dpo: shooting pains from my uterus area to other areas (usually belly button or down my leg)

Yesterday, I experienced the weirdest one. I had to google it :haha:. I was "book-honking" as we've coined it here. Checking because my breasts were almost unbearably tender. I simply pressed the side and some clear sticky liquid came out of my nipple~ TMI!!! I haven't stopped producing from when I fed my son (my husband is a boobman, and I was told it is normal :blush:), so I am used to being able to produce a little bit if I work really hard, but it hurts. Last night, I barely pressed, and drops actually came out. Thought that was interesting. 

Unfortunately, right now I need to add that I did find a little pink when I wiped. I contacted my doctor, and I am waiting to hear back on if she wants to check my blood levels. I only saw it once, but it was enough to bring the excitement to a screeching halt. I'm not cramping, but my uterus feels extremely bloated right now. Just waiting to hear what they want or will do?!?! :shrug: When I spotted with my son, it was a couple weeks further into the pregnancy. This feels too new and scary. My goodness... 

Keeping my chin up...


----------



## swanxxsong

I'm, of course, behind on this -- but it doesn't hurt my feelings if you share them. :hugs: I am so excited for you! How soon will you get to meet with your doctor? I know it really varies practice to practice. :)

:hugs: Twinklie. Sometimes I can't figure out which wait is worse -- waiting until I ovulate or waiting to see if :witch: arrives! :rofl:


----------



## Twinklie12

Swan -- I know that I definitely hate waiting to O worse than the TWW! I find the TWW exciting and hopeful. While waiting to O, I am always so afraid I will not BD on the right day and miss the little eggy...too much paranoia and then if it takes a long time to O, I get sick of the forced BDing. 

And... TMI warning! ...but the BDing isn't the same when TTC. Normally when just BDing for fun, there is a lot more oral involved... but we have heard saliva is sort of a spermacide so we don't do any of that when TTC. So then our normal mojo is all off and it doesn't feel as natural! Sigh. TTC problems.


----------



## Twinklie12

Tiger I always want to hear all of your TWW symptoms! The bb tenderness is definitely a big sumptom for a lot of people. I will always be a boob honker!


----------



## Princesskell

I agree, I love the hope of the tww, that moment it all changes though is so sad. Waiting to o is boring, but i di still enjoy the excitement of seeing the positive opk :yipee:
I love seeing the symptoms but I've had none of them :dohh: and i just had a steak of pink in my cm as i wiped :dohh: think im out :cry: i usually start full flow on an evening though and its way past bedtime here, still hoping :wacko:
Tiger i hope its just bean nestling in like last time :hugs: xxx


----------



## Tigermom

Twinklie, I think, at this point, nothing is TMI. I've heard the same but I don't know how true that is. I think a little can't hurt :winkwink:


----------



## Tigermom

My doctor chose to do blood work, so I should know the initial number tonight, and then I have to go back on Thursday. 

I haven't seen any spotting since that one, but it makes me feel better knowing. Even if it might not be what I want to know. My period is late. 3 days late on one app, but no less than 1 day late by all others. FXed this baby is just snuggling in. :)


----------



## Jokerette

I totally agree... TTC can really take the romance out if BDing. The first month of TTC it's fun and exciting and less forced, but then each month it becomes more mechanical. There were times that my DH could not finish.... Probably from the pressure. I felt horrible for him but also really frustrated! The month we got pregnant I had a YI and we literally did it by having him get himself almost to the point if orgasm then jump on my and finish inside of me. Not exactly the romantic honeymoon baby :/

I hope we see some more BFP's soon... FX FX

Oh and I agree Twinklie... I found TWW hopeful and exciting... Waiting to O was less fun


----------



## hopettc3

Congrats again Tiger! I'm so excited for you!!


----------



## Tigermom

Well the doctor's office is closed by now, so obviously the rush order still didn't make the time :( That is ok.

I'm feeling great. My breasts are so painful that I can hardly brush my arms against it without cringing. Still haven't spotted since the one early this afternoon. I hope I can say the same tomorrow when I get the numbers.


----------



## Mrs W 11

So pk..... Is af now officially late?! Test!! Lets see another bfp!! 

Sorry to hear about the spotting tiger. I'm sure it's normal, just implantation spotting, but scary none the less and I'm sorry it bought your excitement to a halt. Try and enjoy the feeling of being pregnant as I find worry sets in during first tri so quickly. 

How's it going swan & twinklie? 

I started temping this morning. Just waiting for af spotting to go before I defuzz and pamper for the dtd stage!! 

I've also decided to try and loose some weight. I've put all the weight on I lost post baby and I feel shit. I just eat and eat during first tri as I feel so ill and I just don't feel motivated to loose it now because I'm not in a great place but I feel really rubbish about myself and ashamed. Plus if I have another first tri soon I'd get even bigger.


----------



## Princesskell

Af due today and that's the earliest she comes. I took b6 complex to try and lengthen my lp so each day I am later even if she comes is a positive.
Tbh I'm expecting her any minute, I had a tiny bit of pink in cm last night and thought she would arrive overnight, but today I feel cramps, backachy and wet. She is just hovering I think :dohh:
I will test again tomorrow if she hasn't appeared but I would waste any finger crossing on me this month I'm afraid...even I'm losing hope.

Oh mrs w enjoy that pamper session. Face mask, full body de-fuzzing, exfoliating,pedicure, manicure and leave in conditioner!! Xxx


----------



## ricschick

good luck pk!! did you test?

tiger im sure its just ib! I had some pink after dtd in early pregnancy so I no how un-nerving it is:hugs:


----------



## Mrs W 11

That's the plan this weekend princess! I'm having my hair done on Sunday too, cut & colour! By Sunday eve I shall be such a sexy beast my husband will not be able to stop himself getting me pregnant!! 

Pk I'm crossing my fingers regardless! But if she comes later because of the b6 that's good and another new thing learnt this cycle. As your cycles are shorter than mine we will sync this month and get our bfps together in mid march


----------



## swanxxsong

Twinklie -- SO true! All this worry about timing it! :brat: I just want it to be my TWW! :rofl: And like said above, I don't really think there's anything TMI when it comes to TTC... lol! It all gets swept under the rug by now, right? But I know what you mean; we try to keep it lively, but with the lack of oral, it definitely sometimes feels so routine. I really try to make it not seem so mundane -- so we're DTD all the freakin' time so he doesn't feel like I'm just 'using' him for TTC. But it is exhausting because I'm losing a bit of steam keeping up with it all right now... :rofl: 

:hugs: PK! I hope that streak was not the :witch: -- will be KMFX for you just in case! :hugs: :hugs:

Oh Tiger, boo on them! Waiting is NO fun. :brat: I hope they get back to you super-early this morning!

Mrs W -- yay for temping! :hugs: I am working on losing weight too. I have actually gained weight during the TTC process because anytime I feel dejected about it, I make crappy decisions for food and haven't been working out like I should be. SIGH. :wacko: I need to get myself back into routine. I hope you enjoy your pampering session! :D That sounds fun!

AFM: well, I made the 'big step' of putting the thermometer next to my bed last night (finally!) and then forgot to temp when I woke up this morning. :dohh: Took me what, a week to remember to grab the thermometer? So I'm hoping it doesn't take me a week to remember to take my temp or it will be too late. Hoping to nail my temp tomorrow, Friday, Saturday, Sunday and Monday and that should be telling... FX. 

I'm going to my mom's this weekend for a girls' night with my best friend... I made this plans LONG before I knew my cycle well enough, so that was poor planning. But I told hubby we will just DTD before he leaves for work Friday (to which he said: "I will be awake, but if you are going to get up at 5am for that, I'll be impressed." he knows I hate early rising... LOL), then he's coming Saturday afternoon to my mom's (since my best friend is leaving Saturday night)... because I said he needs to come so we can DTD. :rofl: Then I will leave my mom's Sunday night, earlier than I planned but... :shrug: I have to do what I have to do. 

Thankfully hubby is all too willing to come a day so I can get it done, rather than have me cut short my weekend with my mom. I miss her so much! So I will be glad to spend time with her. :)

So we'll see how it goes. It seems that 2/3 of my pregnancies, I got pregnant outside the house... I was on a cruise with Aria and at my parents' house for Thanksgiving with my angel last year. So maybe? Maybe?

I can hope and pray. :rofl:

Thinking of you all and looking forward to hopefully seeing some good updates this afternoon!

Mrs W && Twink -- you're both WTO with me (hah!); what CD do you usually O? Mine varies but it seems to be usually around Cd 17-18. I'm on CD 12 so... :brat: Going crazy waiting! :rofl:


----------



## Tigermom

I agree! The TWW is more full of emotions, but waiting to O is probably worse. You just sit there watching the days go by. Good luck you guys! :hugs: and :dust:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Swan your post made me laugh!! The things we do to ttc!! I bet your mum thinks he's joining you to be sociable and he's actually coming to make a baby haha!! Well good luck! And have a lovely weekend with your best friend and your mum, I love special weekends catching up with people you don't see enough.

I ov on cd 19-21 usually so you are way ahead of me as I'm only cd 8 (I think?!) ill ov next weekend I expect so this weekend is my pamper weekend and then next weekend is my at like rabbits weekend :rofl:

I prefer waiting to ov than tww I think just at the moment. Tww is too fraught for me, I got myself into a right state last cycle, peeing on sticks left right and centre and I couldn't stay off google either, I was totally consumed. I will absolutely not test until 14 dpo this time and ill know because I'm temping. 

I agree loosing right is hard when ttc. You just feel so down and emotional at times you need a great to get you through and cheer you up. At least I do. I've been having a glass of wine or any food I like whenever I like and it's really starting to notice now. Sigh.


----------



## Twinklie12

Just waiting to O here with you ladies! I usually O like CD 14 -16 I guess, so I have a while to wait. Feeling sort of sad today but mostly because work has been annoying, saw another pregnancy announcement on facebook, and it just keeps snowing here and I miss the sunshine! I will try to get out of my funk, but just having one of those days. And I had been doing so well with working out and this past week work has been crazy so I haven't worked out in a week. BLAH.


----------



## Princesskell

Ugh...what can we do to keep us busy while WTO or TWW??

What is everyone doing as they type?
I'm just home from work. F is in bed and the fire is on. I've just had my tea on the sofa as dh is out with work and trash is on tv!!

No more tests until tomorrow. No af yet, but still a real pale pink cm sometimes when I wipe. It's weird...I remember this from sometime before but I can't remember if it was when I was pregnant with F or an unsuccessful cycle?? :wacko: I still feel mega crampy and wet :doh: if I can get through this evening I will be more happy, but then I remember cycle3 when I was like a week late!
Need to keep busy tonight or I will be googling way too much! Xxx


----------



## ricschick

good luck pk I was very wet before my bfp I hope this is it for you!! xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Pk this sounds really promising!! Af was due today right so now officially late? Maybe this is your month too, that would be so exciting!! 

Can't wait to hear in the morning!! 

I'm watching the Brits as I type. Also had tea on the sofa (always do in the week) and doing the online shopping.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Has the spotting gone tiger? X


----------



## Princesskell

Mrs W 11 said:


> Pk this sounds really promising!! Af was due today right so now officially late? Maybe this is your month too, that would be so exciting!!
> 
> Can't wait to hear in the morning!!
> 
> I'm watching the Brits as I type. Also had tea on the sofa (always do in the week) and doing the online shopping.

Af has arrived on cd28, cd29, cd30 and cd36 over the past few tracked cycles so it's not really certain what day I should be relieved at :shrug:
Oh I forgot the Brits were on. I'm watching some recorded dating show from MTV!! Xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

What cd are you on? X


----------



## Princesskell

Only cd28 today :wacko: xxx


----------



## swanxxsong

:rofl: You're right, she thinks he's coming because he'll miss A and myself too much. Right?! No, he's coming to BD but she can think whatever she chooses! ;)

I'm currently straightening my hair and doing my makeup. Need to get my butt to work for a little bit to get things coordinated. I mostly work from home but 1-2 times a week I go in on my own schedule and do things, so tonight's my night. 

Aww Twinklie. :hugs: I'm sorry you're having a rough time! This weather really does NOT help. It's just... winter. lol! I will be so glad when it's spring!


----------



## swanxxsong

FX for you PK! :dust:


----------



## Tigermom

Hey everyone! The spotting hasn't seemed to come back. Every once and awhile I wipe some cm that seems to be not-quite-clear/white, but if I have to look that hard, then I won't let myself freak out too much. 

I got the numbers from the blood draw. She said I am still really early, so my numbers seem to be right where they should be. My hcg was 50, and my progesterone was 28??!?!?! 50 seems to be right in the middle of the massive range, and if I looked things up correctly, 28 seems to be great?!!? Does anyone know anything different? 

I go back tomorrow for the repeat hcg.

It was nice hearing the nurse tell me "Well! You are definitely pregnant" :haha: though I somehow still keep denying it. It's getting harder and harder to ignore the fact that my appetite has flatlined, and the idea of anything is grossing me out :roll: :)

Oh PK!!! I know you said for us not to cross fingers for you because you thought it was a "waste", but I am crossing them hard!!! I was super wet too! Really mucousy. I kept checking and rechecking charts because it could have been ovulation :dust:


----------



## Tigermom

Hey lovely ladies! I will be moving from my TTC journal to a location-appropriate journal. For those subscribed to my TTC journal, and anyone new that is interested, please feel free to come join me there instead of my sea monkey one. I will be discussing symptoms, gender predictions, names and more!!! 

It's called "Made in Taiwan"

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ur-dou-dou-due-october-29th.html#post31731917

Though I am 100% dedicated to this thread. It got me through some of the toughest times. Who would have thought you could bond so sincerely to people over the internet? Wow! I am so grateful for you wonderful women!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Twinklie12

I am home after dinner, on the couch watching last night's American Idol episode. Been working late this week since it's been so busy. Hoping to stay awake long enough to give myself a manicure tonight.... Our couch is so comfy I always end up just falling asleep! 

PK I think signs sound promising!!!! Test again please? If you don't know when you Oed could just be early. :)

MrsW your DH will not be able to keep his hands off of you. Hehehe

Swan I love your BD plan hahaha! I hope we don't have to wait long for our Os. 

I am having a better day. Work is still busy but I can see the light at the end of the tunnel for the week. Plus my DH And I booked a vacation to Florida in April so I am excited about that. His mother owns two condos down there so we can stay for free which is fabulous. We just relax at the pool, go for walks, hit the beach, DH golfs, I read a ton. Ahhhhh I can't wait for the sunshine and relaxation!


----------



## hopettc3

PK, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you! I really hope this is it! 

Tiger, I can't wait to stalk your new thread!! 

I hope the rest of you ladies will be announcing bfp's soon too!!! :dust:


----------



## Princesskell

Thanks everyone but another bfn for me...:growlmad: not even a tiniest hint of a squinter :dohh:
I got positive opk's on cd15 and16 so I'm pretty sure I know when I o'd, that makes me 13dpo today so late enough for a bfp I think. I just think the b6 has lengthened my Lp?? Not a bad thing but I would have preferred a bfp!! So I'm fully expecting af today and I will not be shocked. No more testing for me I think I just need to wait it out? :shrug: xxx


----------



## Jokerette

Tiger I'll be following your new journal :) your numbers are awesome!!


PK- oh I'm so sorry :( you're not out til AF shows so I will keep you in my thoughts... I really was thinking this would be your month. 

Twinklie- sorry things have been tough lately :( getting back into working out will probably help boost those endorphins, I know you were feeling better. It seems like sometimes you love your job other times it's really stressful. Which of course is normal. Hope everything starts to be better there too. Sorry about the BFP on Facebook. I never knew how hard they could be until I was TTC my son... Then you start to realize. I think the only one I was truly wicked happy to see were the ones of people I knew had been trying for 3+ years. I do hope that you get your chance very soon to post on FB yourself.... Xoxox 

Swan- LOL about MIL!! So you'll be sneaking away for some quiet alone time? ;) ;)


----------



## Twinklie12

Thanks Jokerette. Yes I do have a love-hate relationship with my job! It's challenging and I have a good team and flow here so it's usually enjoyable and not too difficult. However my program manager is kind of an A-hole. He loves me, so usually it doesn't bother me. But every once in a while he is a jerk to me too, and those are usually the days I feel like "I hate this place!", but then one good day and I am back to feeling fine. 

I was thinking.... how will I get excited if/when I do get my BFP? After having 2 early losses I feel like I will be anxious the entire time. I will want blood tests like every other day! And I'm sure that's not possible. Sigh. :/


----------



## ricschick

I hope it still too early pk fx xxx


----------



## Tigermom

Still keeping positive thoughts for you, PK! <3<3


----------



## Princesskell

Can someone share with me if you've ever had spotting before af what you would explain it as?? 
Since Tuesday night I've been on and off getting the palest pink cm when I wipe. Nothing has reached my underwear and there is no way I would call it blood. It's like pale pink lotion!! :blush: 
Still crampy and tired. Feeling like I did the cycle around Christmas and I was so upset with how that ended so I am just feeling bad :wacko: xxx

Love the avatar ricschick!


----------



## Fleur29

Pk I too am keeping everything crossed! I spotted (although it was dark browny) before I got my bfp with dd so it definitely doesn't mean you're out.

Also most pregnancy tests say you can test early but that's if you're on a regular 28 day, ovulate on cd14 cycle so bfn is not definitely bfn in my book. Keeping everything crossed for you - really want that bfp for you hon (and all the other lovelies on this thread)

Tiger your blood work sounds great! Hope the follow up is just as positive.

Xxxxx


----------



## Tigermom

Just went in for the second blood test. For some reason, this one won't be in until tomorrow or the next day??!?! WHAT! That's ok, I guess. I'm not a high-risk case right now, but I wouldn't have gone in as early then if I was going to have to wait anyway. The nurse told me to go to the lab slightly before noon in order to get the result same day. She said being 2 hours before the 48 hour mark was totally fine. I would have waited so my numbers would have looked better :(

So. Nervous.


----------



## Princesskell

Thanks Fleur :hugs:

Keeping my fxd you hear soon Tiger. You are right...if they were at all worried it would be rushed through? Xxx


----------



## Tigermom

That's what I'm hoping :shrug:

PK: This part is literally the worst part of the cycle. Please don't get discouraged. If this is a longer cycle, then you Oed later, and could still be in this game. That bfp might not come until the day of your missed period. It is so miserable waiting though. Sending you lots of love and dust :dust:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Princess I second what everyone has said. If you had your pos opk you still might have ov-ed 24-48 hours after that. So if you oved later than you thought, maybe you are still early. I had a bfn 13dpo with my dd and a bfp the next day. I hope the spotting is a good sign, I never have spotting pre af so I can't help there. Good luck xx

Glad the numbers are good so far tiger. Stay positive, I'm sure all will be absolutely fine. Xx

Twinklie, I know how you feel. I'm desperate to be pregnant again, but I know when I am, I'll be a nervous wreck!! We will be ok chick, keep smiling! Xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Oh and my manky post af brown spotting STILL hasn't gone grrrrrr


----------



## swanxxsong

Hi ladies! Yesterday was so crazy for me, so catching up now before I head to my mom's for the weekend! (well, after A's music class this morning anyway haha)

FX for you PK! Sounds like something interesting could be happening over there! :hugs: :dust:

Sounds like a great vacation plan Twink! :hugs: How fun! I may insist you sneak me in your suitcase because with another polar vortex coming this week, I AM READY FOR WARMTH. :rofl: I can't handle any more snow! :brat:

Being away and just losing myself in books for days sounds incredible. xD

re: BFP fears, I'm pretty sure I'll be terrified too. It's that mix of being so happy and so afraid, based on the past. I kind of feel the same way. This past BFP, I was more scared than anything because it was really faint and I just felt like my period was coming. Stupid :witch: came the same day. So now... I'm just petrified. I feel like I'll be walking on eggshells the entire first trimester. :hugs:

Tiger, keeping you in my thoughts and prayers, hoping your blood test results are good! How are you feeling otherwise? Besides the nerves, I mean. :hugs: I'm not a very good journal stalker :rofl: because I don't get on here nearly as often as I would like, but I'm going to pop in and check things out as often as I remember! xD So excited for you!

MrsW I hope it ends soon! I hate those cycles where it just does not want to let go! :(

Well better get myself going since I need to get in gear and get on the road to music class. Hope you all have a wonderful Friday! :D


----------



## Tigermom

Thank you so much! I'm doing better. The further I move from 4 weeks 0 days, the better I feel. I realize that 4 weeks is still in the range of menses, and that makes me paranoid.

I'm still experiencing the telltale early pregnancy signs: severe breast fullness/tightness/tenderness, some nausea here and there, food aversions, fatigue. Oh the fatigue. I really am ok with it because it tells me the bean is nestling in there. 

I'm still waiting to hear back from the doctor's office on my second results. 

I forgot to list a few of my SS during the TWW that I came across after the fact when I was browsing the "pregnancy signs" forum.

1. easily bleeding while brushing my teeth. I floss every day, so my gums seem to be healthy. I thought it was weird that I had bleeding coming from my gums with simple brushing.

2. runny nose and a severely sore throat. I actually thought "here we go! I was just sick 3 weeks ago and haven't shaken the cough yet, and I'm already getting sick again." But I woke up the next day and the pain was gone, still a swollen lymph behind my jaw, and a runny nose that was mild but noticeable. I also had random sneezing, but I was never sick! I've heard that is a common one.

:dust:


----------



## Princesskell

Thanks mrsw...I didn't figure in that up to 48 hours for o. And I got a positive opk the day after too so maybe I o'd on cd18? You've renewed my hope!!
Thanks Swan, it sounds freezing where you are! What music class do you go to?
Thanks for the symptoms Tiger...I wish I had some of them :dohh: I'm so glad things are still going strong. Have you heard from the drs yet? Xxx


----------



## Princesskell

*14dpo cd30*
So I'm still in!! The pink cm has gone and still no af?? :shrug:
I'm pretty much constantly crampy though :wacko: I didn't test today as the bfn's were just bringing me down. Mrsw has given me renewed hope that I could be more like 12dpo?? I also wondered if its just the b6 that has lengthened my Lp?
I'm driving myself crazy with all the crazy wondering (btw Tiger I've just sneezed twice!!) and googling.
I have no symptoms...no nausea, no sore boobs. It's all too similar to December's cycle and that lasted to cd36 where af finally arrived...still so long to wait for the disappointment! Xxx


----------



## Tigermom

PK: I'm so excited!!!!!! I'm hoping for a sticky bean!!!!!!!!

I haven't heard from the doctor yet. :( But it is ok. I'm feeling ok as long as I keep my mind off of it. My husband keeps telling me "no news is good news"... so I am chanting that. I'm feeling pregnant, so I keep reminding myself that the symptoms are there, and that is all heading in the right direction


----------



## ricschick

Everythings crossed pk!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Pk the pink cm 10-11 dpo is a very good sign!! Could have been implant bleed. I'm really really hoping this is it for you. Maybe test tomorrow or Sunday? You should know for sure by then. 

Tiger, glad all is going well. We don't get blood tests here but I'm hoping all comes back great and I'm sure it will. 

Swan, enjoy your wkend and bding!! Good luck! 

Nothing happening here. But this morning my app ovuline told me that as my oestrogen soars ready for ovulation I should be feeling positive and have more energy and I absolutely do. Feeling on top of the world just now. Af spotting nearly gone now, nothing on the tp most times I wipe. So ill start opks this wkend and bding starts very soon!!


----------



## Twinklie12

Ooh I am hoping for a BFP PK! Seems like the pink CM really could be mplantation spotting. Eeeee!

MrsW I am glad you are feeling up! Hope you have lots of well timed BDing. ;)

Have a great weekend Swan!!!


We pick up DHs new car tomorrow, fun!


----------



## Princesskell

Mrs W 11 said:


> Pk the pink cm 10-11 dpo is a very good sign!! Could have been implant bleed. I'm really really hoping this is it for you. Maybe test tomorrow or Sunday? You should know for sure by then.
> 
> Tiger, glad all is going well. We don't get blood tests here but I'm hoping all comes back great and I'm sure it will.
> 
> Swan, enjoy your wkend and bding!! Good luck!
> 
> Nothing happening here. But this morning my app ovuline told me that as my oestrogen soars ready for ovulation I should be feeling positive and have more energy and I absolutely do. Feeling on top of the world just now. Af spotting nearly gone now, nothing on the tp most times I wipe. So ill start opks this wkend and bding starts very soon!!

Hmmmmmmmm...I wish this could be it.

I love that you are feeling on top of the world :cloud9: that is a great way to start the cycle. Did you do your Conkers pamper bath yet?! Good luck with the bd'ing! Xxx



Twinklie12 said:


> Ooh I am hoping for a BFP PK! Seems like the pink CM really could be mplantation spotting. Eeeee!
> 
> MrsW I am glad you are feeling up! Hope you have lots of well timed BDing. ;)
> 
> Have a great weekend Swan!!!
> 
> 
> We pick up DHs new car tomorrow, fun!

not so sure, but thank you :flower:

Did you say you were smep'ing this cycle?? 

So where are you going to go in the car? Xxx


----------



## Twinklie12

We are probably going to take the car to my parents house to show them. They are only like 15 minutes away and they know we are excited. No other big plans!

I am thinking of basically trying SMEP. We never manage to do the three days in a row at the end but we will try our best. I really hope I O normal and not late! Would also be nice to get a clear positive OPK this time. Mine used to always be blazing positive but I have missed them lately. Doh.


----------



## Princesskell

Good luck with it Twinklie. I've enjoyed doing it knowing all bases are covered, although so far it hasn't worked for us :dohh:
Enjoy the new car xxx


----------



## Princesskell

Just got a positive opk?? :wacko: don't know why I took one, just felt like poas!
What on earth does that mean? :shrug: xxx


----------



## Twinklie12

That can mean pregnant! Was it real dark?


----------



## Tigermom

I got a slightly positive one with this cycle on cd 22. That means about 5 days before my missed period, it was positive there. Not blaring though.

That totally can mean pregnant! Do you ever get a positive beyond Ovulation?

Oh, PK!!! I can't handle this tension!!!


----------



## Princesskell

Same colour as control line! Eeeeek is this good? I thought it meant I was o'ing mega late???tiger I've only used opks the last 2 cycles and always stopped after o surge has gone so I dont know if this is normal??? I'm in bed on my phone...can't sleep now :dohh: bet af arrives overnight!! Xxx


----------



## ricschick

That could be a positive as in bfp! Exciting!!! Test in the morning xxx


----------



## Jokerette

PK that could be a VERY good sign!!! When are you testing again?!

Twinklie what is SMEP? Yay for new car!!


----------



## Tigermom

Oh my goodness!!! :hugs: PK, your rollercoaster is just as "exciting" as mine was. Sending you love and :dust: for a bfp!! You deserve to see those lines!!!!! 

So I got the call back from the nurse finally, and she said that my hcg went from 50 to 150 and my progesterone went from 28 to 31. She told me that they are not suggesting any more testing, but if I wanted to, we could. I am in the boat of ignorance is bliss. Those numbers were so wonderful. I'd rather just go ahead and think the best!!! She told me what to look out for... I'm so relieved with those numbers!!!!!


----------



## Princesskell

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek.......................


----------



## Princesskell

Got a squinter!!! :yipee:


----------



## Buttercup84

Wooohoooo! You and tiger must be really close in terms of due date pk, congrats again!! Cycle 5 was lucky for you too :D


----------



## Fleur29

Yaaaaayyyy!!! Pics??? So excited for you pk!!!!


----------



## Fleur29

Ps tiger those numbers sound perfect - great start to the weekend everyone!! X


----------



## ricschick

:happydance:woohoo PK! I'm so pleased lets see a pic! And tiger those numbers are great I agree with you don't obsess about it! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Oh wow pk :wohoo: amazing news. I'm so so pleased for you xx


----------



## Princesskell

Will try upload a pic later!....


----------



## Jokerette

Tiger those are great numbers!!! 

PK- yay!! We all had a feeling! So exciting!!! Can't wait to see a pic :)


----------



## Princesskell

I'm glad you all had a feeling, I felt nothing and still don't! :dohh:
Still doesn't feel real yet, thinki need another test! :wacko: xxx


----------



## Princesskell

So here is the pic from this morning...15dpo
A very shy baby or a later than thought o?!
Oh and positive opk from last night, which has dried a bit lighter :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







220214_zpsbbc90c83.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Fleur29

I've never used a blue dye test but that looks very positive to me!!! Frer tomorrow???


----------



## Princesskell

Didn't realise it was anything unusual? :shrug: I just opened a pack in the dark this morning. I've been testing with morrisons ones previously. Do you think I should test again?? Xxx


----------



## Jokerette

Faint?! That's not faint at all!!!


----------



## Fleur29

Oh sorry I didn't mean it was unusual or unclear just that I've never done a test like that so have no point of reference for how those tests look!
It looks extremely positive to me!


----------



## Princesskell

Fleur29 said:


> Oh sorry I didn't mean it was unusual or unclear just that I've never done a test like that so have no point of reference for how those tests look!
> It looks extremely positive to me!

No worries :hugs:...I'm just no expert when it comes to hpts, I just buy all sorts!! I will go get a pink dye and a digi when F wakes up :yipee:
I don't think I will believe it until I see a digi?


----------



## Tigermom

Oh PK!!! We're going to be bump twins!! That isn't faint at all!!!! :hugs::hugs: Go get a digi!!!!!!!


----------



## Twinklie12

Ahhhhh PK such great news!!!!!!! Yay!!! Can't wait to see a pic!!!!


----------



## Twinklie12

Tiger great hcg!!!! 

Jokerette SMEP is sperm meets egg plan. You DTD every other day starting at CD8. Then once you get a positive OPK you DTD 3 days in a row, day off, and DTD one more time for good measure.


----------



## Mrs W 11

I agree that isn't a squinter it looks quite dark to me! Congrats pk x


----------



## Twinklie12

PK - Totally not a squinter, that is dark!!!


----------



## kazine

Mustn't have updated this thread in that I miscarried the pregnancy listed above and then got pregnant again? My due date is exactly a month later, 04/11/14.


----------



## Twinklie12

K - so sorry for your loss, but I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months with this BFP!


----------



## Tigermom

Oh, Kazine, I'm so sorry for your loss!! :hugs: Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months with this bean!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Princesskell

Kazine I'm really sorry.
Congratulations for your new bfp xxx


----------



## hopettc3

Oh man! Seriously?!! Every time I miss a day or two someone gets a bfp!! Maybe I should do it more often! Congrats PK!! I'm super excited for you!!! 

Tiger: Those numbers are great! Yay for getting past 4 weeks!! 

I can't wait till I see more bfp's from all of you!!!


----------



## ricschick

that's a great line pk!!! congrats again!!!! very excited for you!! xx


----------



## Jokerette

Twinklie that sounds like a great plan!!! It sounds like no matter what using that you will time it great!! I bet it could get exhausting, We did something similar for a couple months when TTC DS1 and i think by the end DH was like "get away from me" LOL


----------



## Princesskell

Smep did make me feel like I had a plan that was covering all the bases and yet not totally wearing us both out. Good luck with it xxx


----------



## Princesskell

How is everybody doing?

Twinklie and mrsw any o'ing yet? Xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

I'm confused out of my mind! I'm a week before ov, this morning I had a near positive opk, this afternoon cramps and bleeding?! I'm like a (very bad)fertility detective! This is so stressful.

I'm thinking my cycle is very, very messed up. I'm hoping I've ovulated today (will see, if I have my temp will rise tomorrow) but if not my hormones are just wacko. Plus I'm knackered, barely slept last night so don't fancy talking hubby into dtd again tonight!! 

How about you twinklie? Anything happening? 

Pk & tiger, how are you both feeling?


----------



## Twinklie12

Still waiting to O here. On CD 10, and EWCM began yesterday I think, although hard to tell with having BD-ed. Started OPks and all negative/faint so far. Reallllly hoping to catch my surge this time! My guess is that I O on CD15... seems to be my average for normal cycles not after a loss. I do feel better today... hopefully we will get up to a good BDing pace. :thumbup:


----------



## Tigermom

Twinklie: It sounds good!!! Get to it :winkwink:

Oh Mrs W, I'm so sorry. I had a cycle like that. For me, it was a very short luteal phase, but it sounds like you are still waiting to see the temperature rise. If it hasn't, there's a good chance you were seeing a little bit of midcycle spotting?!?!? If it isn't too heavy, I wouldn't worry too much, but I'm sorry that it is such a weird one :hugs:

As for me, doing ok. I gave my son a haircut yesterday, and I normally just have him sit on his little potty stool while I bend over and cut away. I did that yesterday, and I woke up today with severe low back pain. Not just muscular, but the SI joint (which is what I had problems with in my last pregnancy). The pain is kind of miserable. I feel like I'm not pregnant enough to have discomfort as a result (especially being about 40lbs lighter), but here it is :haha: However, I am excited by it because I know the haircut would not normally have caused back pain for me. It's totally a pregnancy thing. That is the bright side :shrug:

We are off for some clinic cleaning, errand running, and super normal stuff.


----------



## Twinklie12

Mrs W 11 said:


> I'm confused out of my mind! I'm a week before ov, this morning I had a near positive opk, this afternoon cramps and bleeding?! I'm like a (very bad)fertility detective! This is so stressful.
> 
> I'm thinking my cycle is very, very messed up. I'm hoping I've ovulated today (will see, if I have my temp will rise tomorrow) but if not my hormones are just wacko. Plus I'm knackered, barely slept last night so don't fancy talking hubby into dtd again tonight!!
> 
> How about you twinklie? Anything happening?
> 
> Pk & tiger, how are you both feeling?

MrsW - it seems like you might O soon! That is early for you, not not too early in general. I'd try to get to it just in case!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Twinklie we dtd yesterday and the day before. And we will dtd tonight. I'm shattered!! :rofl: we never did it this much on honeymoon hahaha


----------



## Princesskell

I'm sorry things are so crazy mrsw. I hope you have a definite o soon and can continue with a more normal cycle.
Twinklie I hope o is on her way.
Keep going girls!!

I'm good thanks, got a bit of backache too and lonely with nobody to talk about things with, but enjoying my little secret! Xxx


----------



## Twinklie12

oh wow MrsW - good job! I never manage to DTD that well! I don't know how you do it, on top of already being a mom, too!

I am actually going to have my thyroid checked at my next doctor appointment. I have a few symptoms and it does run in my family... one of the symptoms being tired all the time!


----------



## Princesskell

We managed twice in one day this cycle...I'm pretty sure that was _the_ day :winkwink: xxx


----------



## swanxxsong

Hi ladies!! I am finally home! Had limited Internet access this weekend. It glad to be back and in the swing. Just posting a quick note while rocking a very unhappy toddler, but will write and read more tomorrow. 

However...

Congrats PK!!!!! So so happy for you!!!


----------



## Princesskell

Thanks swan!
Hoping to hear the bd visit by dh all went to plan :winkwink: xxx


----------



## swanxxsong

Twink I am KMFX for you! :hugs: I have been thinking of you, hope you're doing well! 

MrsW: I had a bleed during O twice before in my life -- kind of a bizarre turn of events! :hugs: I hope you get some clarity soon!

Tiger how are you doing?? You and PK are bump buddies -- so exciting! :happydance: Great numbers, by the way! :thumbup: 

PK that's a great line! Have you tested any more since???? 

Kazine: so sorry to hear of your loss, but congratulations on your new little bean! :dust:

Hahaha! :rofl: Thanks PK! Well, this cycle didn't exactly go precisely how I had hoped/planned, but I think we covered our bases. 

We've gotten a go at it every other day since Thursday night/Friday morning (it was like, midnight, so I'm calling it Thursday LOL) -- so although not as often as I would have preferred for O time, we made it work with me being away. I'm not sure when I did O, though; I am temping this cycle, but frustratingly enough, my bedroom at my mom's is like, right in the sun when it rises. So you wake up and you're baking in the sun, sweating and dying. All three of my temps there were very high, but I also woke up hotter than I normally would at home. Today mine was 97.7. It's a potential post-O temp or could be a fluke temp, but based on my CD, I think it's post-O. However I have no idea WHAT day I did O, so I'm just not going to take any HPT until it's been a weird amount of time with no period. Safer that way, especially after last cycle. 

How was everyone's weekend? Hope you're all doing well!


----------



## Princesskell

It sounds likeyou did a good job and now it will be fun to see what happens to your temps. Keeping everything crossed for you :dust:

I tested with a digi on Saturday and got 1-2 then tested this morning just to use up my tests :winkwink: it was a nice dark line :yipee: xxx


----------



## Tigermom

Each day I'm feeling a little bit more, which is good.

I woke up this morning on the queezy side. Not enough to send me running to the bathroom, but enough to remind me that bean is in there. I'm hoping that means in the next week that I'll be seeing some strong morning sickness! 

My husband massaged me super gently last night, and almost instantly I felt relief from the back pain. I woke up with a little bit in the SI joint, but I feel much better today. 

:)


----------



## Twinklie12

Swan - sounds like you made the best of your situation and probably had some BDing done on good days! You could do your test on your ususal DPO test date, and just assume your latest possible O date based on your high temps now that you are home. Can't wait! Are you a POAS addict like me, or do you wait to avoid BFNs?

Pk - hooray for those strong dark tests, how fun!!!

Tiger - it's so funny to want to feel the MS but I think I would feel the same way. Confirmation of the bean sticking around! 

How are you doing MrsW?

I am waiting to O, hopefully only a few days away. I burned up sooo many OPKs last time, but I still have plenty to make it through this cycle. FX for good BDing!


----------



## Jokerette

Mrs W- how was your temp today? Do you think you ovulated?

Swan- darn hot sweaty bedroom! but it does sound like maybe you did O sometime over the weekend since your temp today was a typical post O temp... it will be interesting to see what tomorrow brings!

Twinklie- i still have a bag full of opks, and your xmas gift! I can give them both to you soon!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hey ladies,

Joker thanks for asking. No temp increase today so definitely didn't ovulate and I'm bleeding again today, bright red. :Nope: :cry: I'm so worried now that maybe there is some retained tissue or something left. I'm going to call the epu nurse tomorrow to ask what she thinks. My opks still have a dark line but maybe they are not quite positive, I've never had a positive my surge is normally very quick. Ill keep plodding on with temping and keeping my fingers crossed but I'm feeling very dejected. The last 2 times I fell pregnant very quickly so I sort of assumed/hoped the same would happen post mc but I'm starting to realise that isn't the case and I'm scared about how long it will take. I'm just desperate for that bfp and I hate the feeling that I'm wishing time away while I have a beautiful cutie 19 month old here. This is hard and sucks!!! 

Twinklie, I hope you ov soon. Are you temping? I use Internet cheapie opks so they are like £6 for 50 or something, I pee merrily whenever I like haha!! Not sure why I'm bothering as they look the same every day "Ooh a dark line, that means nothing, ill pee again later and see the same" :hehe: 

Tiger I hope you enjoyed the massage and glad your back is feeling a bit better now. Yay for queasiness that isn't too awful but a lovely symptom to remind you that bean is tucked up safe in there :wohoo:

Princess also a big yay for dark lines!! So happy for you girls! So many threads I join on here are people updating on themselves but never really asking after anyone else or anything and I'm so glad I found this lovely thread where everyone cares about one another, you so deserved your bfps and I pray that me twinklie and swan join you soon! 

Swan, good that you covered your bases! Are you still temping? I guess if you temp regularly and know that 97.7 is a post ov temp for you and it stays up you'll know you did ov. Did ff give cross hairs or are you not using ff? I've only temped once before the month I got preg with my dd and my temps currently are all similar to my pre ov temps. 

I'm also feeling like I'm getting a cold. Beyond exhausted (that could be the effects of dtd 3 days in a row!), snuffly. Moan moan moan. Thanks for your support conkers and sorry for bringing the positive vibe down. I'm genuinely thrilled for you lovely girls xxxx


----------



## Buttercup84

:hugs: Mrs W sorry this cycle is going a bit pear shaped, hope you either ov soon or if it does turn out to be retained tissue that it can be sorted quickly. I'm sure you'll get your BFP soon either way :flower:
Hope O day is soon Twinklie!
Swan I hope this is the TWW for you, so frustrating when something affects your temps!
Afm 12 week scan is tomorrow, nervous but excited :)


----------



## Princesskell

Eeeeeek good luck tomorrow Buttercup :hugs: let us know as soon as you're out!!

Mrsw this is the nicest, most supportive thread I have been on in the whole of bnb I think and I'm so glad we all found each other. I also love how people tell their news but also remember to ask about others and even when people get bfp's we are still all there for each other.
I'm sorry for this horrid cycle. I hope it's nothing more than just your body getting back to its best after the trauma, but yes maybe best to get everything checked out. I understand that feeling of trying not to lose a handle on the life you are living now because you are yearning so hard for the future bfp. I think with me it was the uncertainty of when or if it would happen. I wish someone could tell you, it will happen, keep calm and be patient? I might have found it much more enjoyable?
It will be time soon, just concentrate on getting everything back healed and settled :hugs: xxx


----------



## Fleur29

Sorry you're having a rough time mrs w :-( I hope that things get back on track soon - I'm sure they will. It's so hard the not knowing. Why can't someone tell us we will be pregnant by x month I do not know!!!! I always hated the not knowing if/when it would happen.

Think you just have to trust in the fact that you've been preg twice and there is no reason why it won't happen again quickly. Lots of luck to you.

Good luck buttercup! Hope it all goes well. 12 wk scan is nerve wracking and exciting all at once!

Anyone else got scans coming up??

We had some great news at the wknd as our best friends are expecting a baby 6 weeks after us! It will be their first. Am so happy for them and so excited to be on mat leave together! We had no idea!!! Such a great surprise.

Anyway lots of luck to those waiting to ov/in 2ww.

Xx


----------



## Tigermom

Mrs W, you had me in tears!!! :cry: I can't imagine how upset you must be. I hate not knowing the reason for something. I really hope your nurse can give you a simple, easy, and good answer. But at the very least, an answer! PK is right, uncertainty in anything is the worst. I'll be keeping you in my prayers :hugs: You are so strong, and I know you'll be seeing that bfp soon!!! <3 

Also, Mrs W, please never apologize for "bringing the positive vibe down" because it just isn't true. In order for everyone to stay positive, we need to be able to talk about *everything*. Ups, downs, TTC, bfps and everything in between. You should never feel bad for posting anything. I would feel bad knowing you were keeping something inside and having no one to talk to!!! :hugs:

Buttercup: I can't wait! Looking forward to hearing about your little bean and the progress!! :happydance:

Fleur: How exciting! I love that they will be so close...They'll be playmates for life! :hugs:


----------



## Jokerette

I have to agree! This is my favorite thread on bnb because have become a family. <3 some LTTTC, some TTC, some with BFPS, some terribly sad losses.... But no matter what we always stay together and checkin <3 

Would anyone be interested in having a private Facebook group? Some of my other groups/threads have done that. It's nice once you start feeling like you really know eachother like we do :)


----------



## Jokerette

_Edited_



> You may not link to third party forums, chatrooms, competing pregnancy/parenting resources, competing groups/pages or unapproved social networking Web Sites


----------



## Tigermom

I sent my request! I'd love to join! If you see one from Samantha, that's me!!! :)


----------



## Fleur29

I just asked to join too! My name isnt Fleur though!!! [cue shocked intake of breath!!] its Lucie :)


----------



## Jokerette

LOL! I accepted you both!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Eep. I missed the link.... Could you pm me? X


----------



## Mrs W 11

And lucie haha, I did assume your actual name was Fleur!! X


----------



## swanxxsong

*PK*: So glad you're getting good tests! When's your first appt?

Glad you are feeling a bit better *Tiger*! :hugs: What a sweet hubby to give you a massage! That sounds so good right about now. LOL!

*Twink*: I tend to wait to test because I just hate seeing BFNs. Then last cycle I got a BFP and my period in the same day, so I'm really hesitant now. It always comes down to me being hesitant and then I have no tests in the house... then I get this urge to POAS and have no tests... so it works out. :rofl: I currently have NO HPTs or OPKs in my house. So now, I sit and wait... and now it's your time to go BD crazy! xD

*MrsW * I am so sorry. :( I wish I could come over there and give you a big :hug: -- I hope they're able to give you some insight. And I may be the newcomer to the group, but seriously, don't apologize. A good group of ladies for support is there through the good and the not-so-good. :hugs: I just think it's great that there's an outlet for when we have the ups-and-downs of TTC -- with a bunch of supportive and nonjudgmental women who understand. :hugs:

I hope your scan goes well *Buttercup*! :)

*Fleur *, aw that is so exciting! Your littles will grow up together; what a fun experience to share! 

*Joker *you already know my answer -- hahahaha. (re: FB I mean)

AFM: today was def a post-O temp. So I think I may have O yesterday. It's so hard to know since the temps at my mom's were so misleading, but either way I'm definitely in the TWW, just have no idea how FAR into it I am! :rofl:

So here we are. Wednesday. Now to start over-analyzing everything. :rofl:


----------



## Fleur29

haha sorry mrs w!! I am now intrigued to find out if you're *really* a mrs w...!!!! 

swan - good luck being in the 2ww. The start is definitely the best bit I think - when you've done all you can but arent yet searching for symptoms too much. This thread has been lucky recently so fingers crossed we see some more bfps soon, you ladies all really deserve it xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

I really am a mrs w haha boring!! My name is Becky x


----------



## Jokerette

oops! I am sorry BNB Admins... i didnt know we werent allowed to post links.

I sent everyone he private message with the link to the FB group :) If I missed anyone let me know!!

The group is private so no one can see what is posted in there except us


----------



## swanxxsong

I'm definitely not a swan or a song... :rofl:

Thanks ladies! I'm just anxious... we only have until May to get a :bfp: or we need to stop for a few months. SO not trying to think about it that way though! :haha: So, I'm going to work on being positive and kick my ass into gear because my reunion is in August -- they just told us the date, yikes for ten years! -- and I need to get my butt in shape!


----------



## Jokerette

You will rock it at the reunion Swan! Hopefully you can get into good shape like you want before that but also sport a little bump :)


----------



## hopettc3

Hey girls! I'll be joining the group! My name is Angie!!


----------



## Buttercup84

My scan went really well today, i've posted an update in my pregnancy journal (link in sig) with pics if anyone wants to see :flower: I'm now due 8th instead of the 12th so nearly out of first tri yayy! :happydance:


----------



## Princesskell

How funny to hear everyone's real names!!
Good idea Jokerette, I'm on my way :hugs:

Fab news about the o swan...any symptoms yet!! :yipee: everything crossed for this TWW :dust:
I haven't made any appointments yet :dohh: it just hasn't felt real yet as I haven't told dh yet :blush: I will ring up soon!!
Xxx


----------



## Twinklie12

This really is such a fantastic thread! So supportive and everyone asks about each other, and we can all be open and share everything, the good and the bad. I am very thankful for the support I have gotten here, you ladies are awesome. :)


----------



## Twinklie12

Swan, so glad you are in the TWW! I test like crazy with my ICs as soon as I can't wait anymore, so I will be a bad influence trying to convince you to test. Haha

Buttercup, so glad you had a great scan!!!

MrsW I hope you can get some answers soon. Are you going to go to the doctor? Is your temp still low? 

OPKs still negative, just waiting to O. La la la la.....


----------



## Tigermom

haha you totally are a bad influence with poas! :haha:


----------



## Princesskell

I completely blame you twinklie for all my poas'ing!! Xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

I drove myself completely mad last cycle poas constantly!! Def not doing that again! Ha ha!! 

Swan I'm sure you'll have that bfp by may so that you won't need a break, ill keep my fingers crossed for you! 

Buttercup I'm glad the scan went well, congrats on being past the horrible 12 weeks and first tri stage! 

When do you think you'll ov twinklie? 

Sorry I'm updating here and not fb but I can't go on at work so just a quick hello from me! 

I had a temp increase this morning slightly above any temp I've had so far this cycle. So with my pos opk a couple of days ago that's now negative, a big temp dip yesterday and a big temp increase today it's looking more possible that I've ov-ed. but I do have a cold so I'm still worrying that the cold has increased my temp. We will see what happens over the next few days, everything has been so up and down I'm not holding my breath. Even if I do/ have ov-ed I'm feeling doubtful of a bfp with all the bleeding and stuff I've had. 

Xx


----------



## Princesskell

you never know mrsw. its often the most surprising cycles that surprise you!
think about Jokerette with her YI and Tiger with her non-temping cycle away. Everything crossed :dust:
I wonder could the bleeding have been o? Or was it way too much?
How has the bding been going over the last few days? xxx


----------



## swanxxsong

No symptoms yet, but I'm definitely SICK! I was up all night coughing and have massive stomach cramps now and have been running to the bathroom all morning. SO not fun! :brat: I just hope my little doesn't get it, it's bad enough with me being sick!

:rofl: Well since I have no POAS, I'll sadly be a massive disappointment. Ask Joker -- she's a massive POAS addict and I'm pretty stubborn most days. LOL. I get pretty emotionally caught up in the :bfn:s when they come, so I find it a lot easier to just not. When I got a :bfp: with my daughter, I took a few tests in one day and then didn't take any more. Same with my angel. 

So really, I fail at POAS. 

How are you ladies feeling today?? Any O news yet Twink??

Sounds like you have a good chance of it possibly being post-O temps MrsW! I will KMFX for you!! :hugs:


----------



## Twinklie12

MrsW sounds very positive that you potentially O-ed... I hope so!!! :dust: to you!

Swan - I hope you feel better! 

My OPKs are still faint on CD13 so... I might be Oing a little later than I had hoped. :/ We'll see, I keep peeing on an IC OPK practically every time I go to the bathroom. haha.


----------



## Twinklie12

Princesskell said:


> I completely blame you twinklie for all my poas'ing!! Xxx

haha PK... I am not only a POAS addict, I am an enabler creating new POAS addicts! :blush: :wacko:


----------



## Jokerette

darn Twinklie, still no dark opk?! :(

Swan, oh no I hope you feel better!!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Swann how are you feeling? I'm ill too with a cold, yuck. 

Do you think you've oved yet twinklie?

I had another big temp rise this morning so I do think I ovulated. We did all we could, still on and off bleeding. But I guess I'm in the 2ww! Today was second temp rise and day before was a big dip so I think I'm 2 dpo? 

Really pleased I oved early anyway! X


----------



## Tigermom

Mrs W, my bleeding was different, I'm sure, but I wanted to let you know that I had my worst period in years the same cycle we conceived. I actively bled for about 5 days, and then I was spotting into ovulation (that's like 2 weeks of bleeding). It was ridiculous, and I was sure we weren't going to conceive. How could an egg get stuck if the bleeding wasn't even going to stop? But it did. I know it is different, but I wanted to let you know that my cycle was extremely unhealthy. Somehow, it still managed to work out though :hugs: Stay positive, I know it's tough. Sending you love, dust, and hugs


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks tiger. That gives me hope. I was worried my lining would be too thin for an egg to implant, if it did get fertilised, but maybe not then. I'm trying not to analyse it as I just can't know for sure until 2 weeks time. I'm no way symptom spotting as I felt pregnant last cycle and wasn't, and I'm not testing early no matter how much twinklie try's to convince me ha ha x


----------



## Mrs W 11

But my boobs do hurt.......:rofl:


----------



## Twinklie12

Hurting boobs is a great sign for me MrsW!!! Haha

No O yet. Sigh. Waiting. *whistles*


----------



## Tigermom

Boob pain, that is different than my PMS boob pain, was definitely a sign. Instead of my whole breast, including up into the armpit, it was just front and center. 

Could be a good thing! 

Twinklie: You normally O later, right? So you are still right on track!! :)


----------



## Tigermom

Sorry I've been a little MIA from here, but yesterday and today have been kind of busy. We haven't been sleeping well, as Archer seems to have caught something again. His congestion is leading to a cough that wakes us up. When he finally falls asleep, that bark comes back and wakes him then us. Bleh.

INTERESTING STORY! I WAS NEARLY RUN OFF THE ROAD?!?!?! :nope: It was terrible

To top it off, yesterday, on my way to work, I was nearly driven off the road. A man was tailgating me ( I think he must have been late for work because I didn't cut him off). He was so close that I couldn't even see him... just the grill of his car. While moving, he kept inching closer and closer to the point that I was bracing for an impact. There couldn't have been more than a few inches between our cars. Then, out of nowhere, while the cars ahead of me were decelerating, he accelerated, screeching tires and all, and I braced for him to hit me. He swerved around me, and I expected him to pass me and swerve in front of me. Nope. He was flying towards me and was swerving his big truck to hit me. He knew I was there. It was not an accident. I barely escaped a parked vehicle because I had to quickly react into the shoulder parking lane. Needless to say, I was bawling my eyes out before I knew to get a plate number or vehicle ID. :shrug: I have no idea what happened. I wasn't causing the slow down. There were tons of cars ahead of me. If a police officer would have seen this happen, that man would have been arrested for reckless endangerment, intent to harm, etc. for literally trying to run me off the road. I've cut people off on accident, and you are fully aware. I've had someone angrily pass me when they might be having a bad day, but I've never seen or experienced this awful thing. For a moment, all I could think was... I might lose this baby. If he would have managed to hit me, the trauma so early in a pregnancy can easily cause a loss. I drove a roundabout way to my clinic, so as to not be followed in case he was coming back for more (rule one: never exit your vehicle/stop when someone seems to be experiencing/acting on road rage. That's dangerous), but luckily, he was heading off to do more harm. I made it inside, continued to cry, shake, and barely get my legs to move. 

I woke up today with my back in severe pain. It looks like the amount I braced for being hit led to my back locking up again. It looks like this is going to be my pattern for this pregnancy. I don't know if it's because I had SI joint issues with my son, so they are already prone to getting too loose, but this stinks. Just rewriting it is making me cry again. It was an awful experience. 

I'm lucky that the good Lord was looking out for me, and nothing more than fear happened. Quick reactions saved me, my car, and our precious cargo :cry:

Anyway, I've been dealing with that discomfort *and* a lack of sleep. It's been... interesting.

The good news is that I've had pretty extreme heartburn and even a little regurgitation (when I bend to pick something up) yesterday and today. While it is kind of gross when it happens, I know I don't have that ever in my life, so it is a wonderful (and gross) reminder that something is growing strong :cloud9::haha:


----------



## Jokerette

Tiger what a crazy driver! :( you poor thing!!!!!! :( that must have been terrifying. I'm sorry you're feeling in pain now :)

Twinklie- positive opk means ovulation soon !! Yay!!!

Mrs W.... FX and :dust:!!!


----------



## Twinklie12

Tiger I am so sorry you went through that, how awful and scary! Get DH to give you some nice massages to ease the pain. Xoxo


----------



## Tigermom

Thank you! The SI joint has locked up so much that I walk like I'm 150 years old right when I stand up. It's kind of sad. I think a nice massage is in order :winkwink:

I'm also going to look into some pregnancy-safe low back pain remedies. I love my heating pad for sore muscles from jogs and stuff, but I don't want to cook the bean. :shrug:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Oh my goodness tiger! You poor thing, how awful, I'm so glad you are ok. It doesn't bear thinking about what could have been. I hope the man is caught soon before he causes a serious accident and hurts someone or worse. I hope the back pain eases soon. 

I'm confused as ff still hasn't given me cross hairs. It seems to me I did ovulate though. 

Ha ha don't think the boob ache means anything, I had it last cycle!


----------



## Jokerette

Mrs W can you post a link to your chart?


----------



## Mrs W 11

How do I post a link? (Ff is an app on my phone) x


----------



## Mrs W 11

https://fertilityfriend.com/home/37175f


----------



## Mrs W 11

If I add a third temp above cover line it give cross hairs but for thurs not weds which is when Id have thought I oved?


----------



## Tigermom

If you have the app, you also have an account online (or at least I did). You'll just have to log in on a computer and check it out, and it should have all your information. Then you can post that link the same as any other linked item. I know that was basically the least helpful comment ever. I'm super sleepy hahaha

Edited to say: Especially because you had it linked before I checked :haha: :wacko: Sorry


----------



## Mrs W 11

If you go back a page I posted a link I think


----------



## Tigermom

I saw, oops. I think we posted within the same minute :wacko: 

*slaps self* Wake up, Sam!!!! :haha:

I've had the app do that. There is a reason, I just never knew why. And it seemed to be pretty correct. Whether the first temp rise wasn't enough or it took into account your cm or something? I don't know what the formula used for the app was to determine. I know that they give crosshairs three days after the climb, but why they sometimes choose to ignore a higher number is a mystery to me.


----------



## Tigermom

Well that rise looks great! I think they didn't include the first high temp because it didn't follow the pattern of the other two high temps. In my practice, I would count that first rise as 1 dpo, as would most people not using an electronic version, but it must be that it was closer to the pre-O temp than the dpo temps?!?!? 

Either way, it looks perfect!! Welcome to the TWW!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks Sam  so happy I def did ov anyway as I was pretty sure I had! And early as well which is fab! I hope we dtd enough but no point stressing now! 

Thinking you're right, I think I oved the day of the dip, before the first rise but I don't think ff is counting that one as the rise was only 0.10 above the highest pre ov temp. So 3 dpo today by my reckoning. 

Just praying I'm fertile enough! The bleeding has gone, I do not want to see anymore blood for 9 months please!!!! X


----------



## Tigermom

I hope so too!! Praying for you :hugs:


----------



## Jokerette

Welcome to the TWW! I'm guessing maybe the two days of L bleeding caused ff not to put cross hairs. If you mark those as spotting instead of Light does it give cross hairs?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ooh joker you are a genius! I changed it to spotting and cross hairs are now on cd15! Yippee. 4dpo  normally I wouldn't ovulate until today or tomorrow!


----------



## hopettc3

Tiger, I can't believe someone tried to run you off the road. I'm glad you're okay and hope you feel better soon.

I gotta say I was poas addict and started testing at 7dpo. Sooooo, when are you all testing??


----------



## Mrs W 11

Not until 14 dpo at least and only then if temps are up and I feel pregnant. Dread seeing a bfn!


----------



## Twinklie12

Glad to see you got cross hairs MrsW. I hope to join you in TWW soon! Thinking I will O today. FX!


----------



## Princesskell

I'm back from Paris! Super glad mrsw you're in the TWW...how you feeling today?!
Twinklie I hope you o today :yipee:

Tiger, that story sounds horrendous and sooooo scary...poor thing. I hope your back eases soon.

I will catch up properly tonight...got to get to work now :dohh: xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Happy ovulating twinklie!!


----------



## Tigermom

Welcome back!!! Did you tell hubby, PK? :D


----------



## swanxxsong

Sorry I haven't logged on here in a few days! Been really sick, really busy with work and have only been on FB as a result. 

I'm still sick, but working on pushing through it. So ready to be done with being sick! It's moved onto a sinus infection now, I think. 

TWW is so boring. YAWN. I don't feel pregnant, am trying not to SS since I've just hyped myself up for nothing the past few cycles and yeah. It's going SO slowly. I still don't know what DPO I am, thanks to my mom's insane house heat throwing my temps. But I think I did O last Friday, which would make me ~10 DPO today, but I may not even be that far along! I am at least 6 DPO though, so I'm not even testing until Sunday, IF I don't have my period by then. I'm no POAS addict and since I don't know when I Od, I'm just gonna sit out this cycle and wait. So, even MORE slowly goes the week! :rofl:

Tiger that is crazy! I am glad you are okay but so sorry you had to have such an awful experience! People are NUTS! :( :hugs:

MrsW chart's looking good! How are you feeling?? Praying for you this cycle!

Twink, now we're all in the TWW I believe -- and the waiting begins!

FX and :dust: for both of you! :D :hugs:


----------



## Princesskell

Tigermom said:


> Welcome back!!! Did you tell hubby, PK? :D

Just told him!! Eeeeeeeeeeek! Wrote about it on my journal!! :hugs: xxx


swanxxsong said:


> Sorry I haven't logged on here in a few days! Been really sick, really busy with work and have only been on FB as a result.
> 
> I'm still sick, but working on pushing through it. So ready to be done with being sick! It's moved onto a sinus infection now, I think.
> 
> TWW is so boring. YAWN. I don't feel pregnant, am trying not to SS since I've just hyped myself up for nothing the past few cycles and yeah. It's going SO slowly. I still don't know what DPO I am, thanks to my mom's insane house heat throwing my temps. But I think I did O last Friday, which would make me ~10 DPO today, but I may not even be that far along! I am at least 6 DPO though, so I'm not even testing until Sunday, IF I don't have my period by then. I'm no POAS addict and since I don't know when I Od, I'm just gonna sit out this cycle and wait. So, even MORE slowly goes the week! :rofl:
> 
> Tiger that is crazy! I am glad you are okay but so sorry you had to have such an awful experience! People are NUTS! :( :hugs:
> 
> MrsW chart's looking good! How are you feeling?? Praying for you this cycle!
> 
> Twink, now we're all in the TWW I believe -- and the waiting begins!
> 
> FX and :dust: for both of you! :D :hugs:

Sorry you are sick swan, I hope it pregnancy related??
Looking forward to some testing soon xxx


----------



## Tigermom

AHHHH How exciting!!!! :hugs::happydance::dance::yipee:


----------



## Twinklie12

Glad we are in the TWW together MrsW and Swan!!! I am such an early tester I could be rig there with you ladies. Haha.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Yes how have we all synced cycles?! The tww stresses me out! Had more brown spotting last night, first time in 4 nights :cry:


----------



## ricschick

Oh good luck girls!!!!!! Xxx


----------



## swanxxsong

Aww MrsW. :hugs: I'm so sorry! How frustrating!

I had a :bfn: yesterday. My morning temps have all been pretty much the same (98.4 almost every single day, never dropping below 98.3 or going above 98.5) and last night I had a fever. I took Tylenol for it, but hubby brought home tests too so I, glutton for punishment, did one. I didn't expect much anyway, but still. Bummer!

Anyway, today my temp dropped to 98.0 -- so I'm not going to push too much anticipation on myself so I'm not disappointed. But obv, hoping that it doesn't lead to :witch: coming! :rofl:

Won't be testing until Sunday, for sure now, unless she comes sooner. So let the waiting begin again. 

How soon will you be testing Twink??


----------



## Mrs W 11

What cd are you swan?


----------



## Twinklie12

MrsW spotting at this time could be implantation, no?


----------



## swanxxsong

^^ good thought Twink, I didn't even think about that! FX for you MrsW! :hugs:

I'm 11DPO, I *think* -- I'm CD26. My cycles range from 24 to 32 and O ranges from CD 13 to 19. I am having massive cramps and because I cannot resist test when they're in my house (which is why I try not to keep them around), I tested again and :bfn:. Had a good cry over it -- so emotional right now, but that's never a tell-tale for me as I'm emotional when I'm pregnant AND when AF is coming. :rofl:

I am just praying my period doesn't come until at least tomorrow, if it's going to come, as I don't want such a short LP! :brat:

ANYWAY. 

How are you two ladies feeling? :hugs: :dust: Really hoping one, or both, of you get your BFPs this cycle! We need some good news this month! :)


----------



## Fleur29

good luck girls - fingers and toes crossed for you! X


----------



## Twinklie12

Swan so sorry for the BFNs. Still so early though! You shouldn't count yourself out yet at all. I will try to wait until 8 DPO I think...so will test this coming Monday perhaps. I just use ICs unless I see something, then I do ICs and FRERs. I have a bunch in my house waiting to be used! FX!

How are you feeling MrsW? We will probably test around the same time it seems like. FX for all of us!

I am feeling good, seem to have more CM than usual for post O, extra hungry, and peeing a lot. But too early for true SS I think!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hey! 

Swan it could still be too early. With my dd I had ib on 10dpo, bfn on 13 dpo and bfp 14 dpo, so you could still get a bfp yet! 

I was only 5dpo yesterday so way too early for implantation I think sadly. Probably a good thing I'm not later otherwise I'd be getting my hopes up! But my dd implanted on 10dpo so I don't think my eggs are speedy eggs whizz ing down the tube to implant like some are haha! 

It only ever seems to happen at night so will see f there's any bleeding tonight, I suspect there will be :cry: I just feel so fed up, I hate not being able to control this. 

Thos signs all sound good twinklie! Fingers and toes crossed. X


----------



## swanxxsong

It's true, it's still so early! I got a BFP at CD11 with A, then I didn't know I was pregnant with angel one so it was weeks later. :rofl: Then the last I got that faint BFP and my period the same day. So. I need to relax. 

I, of course, did a dumb thing and bought a cheap blue dye at Family Dollar today. Faint, beyond faint, line. Nothing on my FRER this morning but faint, thin blue line on this test this afternoon. 

Do I believe it? Not really. They're notorious for false positives!

KICKING myself now! :brat:

I'm doing precisely what I promised myself I wouldn't do... TTC makes a woman crazy! :rofl:




I can't wait until you two are testing so I feel less crazy! :rofl: <3

How's everyone today?!


----------



## Princesskell

Gosh swan...lots of tests so early!! Sorry for the bfn's but you have plenty of time :hugs:

Not sure about the brown blood mrsw?? Hoping it's nothing of any concern :hugs: 

Looking forward to three bfp's soon ladies :dust: xxx


----------



## Jokerette

Come on BFP's!!! 3 please!!


----------



## ricschick

Mrs w brown blood is old blood so your not bleeding fresh blood your body may still be clearing itself out. Fx for your Bfp!!! 
Twinkles all sounds promising!!!! Fx! 
Good luck everyone else! 

We have our scan in Monday and I can't wait to no what we are having!! Xx


----------



## Jokerette

TWW checkin ladies... Symptoms?! Keep us posted!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Yeh that's true riks, it's still brown and very watery. I guessing could be old. I just want it to go away and I'm really hoping it doesnt stop me getting pregnant but I feel like it will. I have a drs appointment booked for next Friday and af should be here by then.

What gender would you like or do you not mind at all? I see you already have 3 pink flavour and 1 blue!! It's funny before I had Freya I assumed 1 of each was the ideal so if someone had a girl they would automatically want a boy and vice versa, but actually she's so amazing I'd love another girl! Although hubby would like a boy so I'd be thrilled either way. 

Taxing day today, she's well into the terrible twos!! Big tantrum in the middle of budgens because she didn't want to be carried but refused to hold my hand if she was walking. She's been eating at biscuits and saying yummmm nice, which says alot about my cooking and generally throwing massive strops!! Argghhhhh!! X


----------



## Princesskell

ricschick said:


> Mrs w brown blood is old blood so your not bleeding fresh blood your body may still be clearing itself out. Fx for your Bfp!!!
> Twinkles all sounds promising!!!! Fx!
> Good luck everyone else!
> 
> We have our scan in Monday and I can't wait to no what we are having!! Xx

Oooo a scan...how exciting! :yipee:
What are you guessing? Did you find out with all the others? Did you guess right with them?
Looking forward to hearing xxx



Mrs W 11 said:


> Yeh that's true riks, it's still brown and very watery. I guessing could be old. I just want it to go away and I'm really hoping it doesnt stop me getting pregnant but I feel like it will. I have a drs appointment booked for next Friday and af should be here by then.
> 
> What gender would you like or do you not mind at all? I see you already have 3 pink flavour and 1 blue!! It's funny before I had Freya I assumed 1 of each was the ideal so if someone had a girl they would automatically want a boy and vice versa, but actually she's so amazing I'd love another girl! Although hubby would like a boy so I'd be thrilled either way.
> 
> Taxing day today, she's well into the terrible twos!! Big tantrum in the middle of budgens because she didn't want to be carried but refused to hold my hand if she was walking. She's been eating at biscuits and saying yummmm nice, which says alot about my cooking and generally throwing massive strops!! Argghhhhh!! X

I feel exactly the same mrsw...I really want another girl, I always thought people wanted one of each :shrug:
Is the drs app jut to check everything is ok after the mc?
I hope af is not here by then :winkwink: xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

The drs appointment is because I keep having all of the mid cycle spotting. I don't think they will do much except maybe send me for a scan to check there's no retained tissue. I just want their advice really and as, if af is coming she will be here by then it will help me to feel like I'm doing something positive about sorting any issues ready for a bfp next month. 

Will you find out what you're having pk? X


----------



## Twinklie12

I'm on 3 DPO, and no real symptoms yet... too soon I suppose. Had a lunch meeting at work and they only had sandwhiches with cold cuts and salad. So all I could have was salad... going to be hungry! I see an afternoon snack in my future!

MrsW - great idea to see the doctor and just try to get some answers on what could be happening and that should make you feel better about everything. FX it will end up being a pre-natal appointment due to being preggo!


I really could see pros and cons to both genders... not having one now part of me wants all boys because having a girl in this day and age seems awfully scary. But then I feel like we need strong, well raised little girls, and all the little pink, frilly things are so cute!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Are you a veggie twink? Is anyone else a vegetarian? I'm not, just wondered. 

I was convinced Freya was a boy and I didn't mind at all what I had but deep down if I had to choose I'd have picked a girl. I love love love all the pink girly clothes and the girly toys are so much fun. I still have all my barbies, a big horse stables and lots of horses and all of my sylvanian families in my dads loft, waiting until she is old enough to play with them! Can't wait!


----------



## Twinklie12

Mrs W 11 said:


> Are you a veggie twink? Is anyone else a vegetarian? I'm not, just wondered.
> 
> I was convinced Freya was a boy and I didn't mind at all what I had but deep down if I had to choose I'd have picked a girl. I love love love all the pink girly clothes and the girly toys are so much fun. I still have all my barbies, a big horse stables and lots of horses and all of my sylvanian families in my dads loft, waiting until she is old enough to play with them! Can't wait!

I am definitely NOT a vegatarian, I am sure I would be healthier if I was! :haha: But while in the TWW or pregnant I avoid cold cuts as they could have bacteria that is potentially harmful to a fetus. So with only cold cut sandwhiches to choose from I was at a loss. Time for that snack I think... :happydance:


----------



## Tigermom

I'm vegetarian. Not for dieting purposes or anything (not saying anyone else is, but that's usually the first question I get from people). It was a heart's decision; I became vegetarian early on in adulthood. I just wear my heart on my sleeve when it comes to animals. 

Having said that, I don't oppose meat-eating or anything. My parents still eat it. It makes family gatherings weird (or it used to) when we could really only eat the starching things or *maybe* the salad. Now, everyone is used to it, and we bring our own dishes (as we've always done), but everyone kind of embraced it. Even my hunting and fishing uncle likes to take what he's making, set some aside, then add the bacon or whatever meat will be accompanying the dish. Isn't that sweet?

My husband's family are also vegetarian with a twist :haha: ...They are Buddhist vegetarian which means that we also don't eat garlic and onion (they are not even 100% sure why... and when I'm back with my parents, I eat all the garlic haha as does my husband). 

We also eat dairy products. It's just healthier for us. There are healthy vegans, but it just wasn't the right choice for me.


----------



## Princesskell

I really respect vegetarians with principles Tiger and I think it's sweet how your family support you :cloud9:
I'm not a big meat eater, but I love fish...do you eat fish tiger?

I won't be finding out the gender mrsw. I didn't with f and the surprise was just amazing. This time I would love a girl, but I know dh would love a boy so either way will be amaz.ing I'm sure! Xxx


----------



## Tigermom

I don't eat fish, but I have to admit that there are times I miss seafood. Lobster, particularly! haha I didn't really have it often... actually only 2-3 times in my life, but it was nice. 

I also miss the "convenience" of meat. Meat is already "flavored" naturally, so you don't necessarily need a ton of stuff to flavor the dish. To prepare vegetarian meals, I feel like it takes too much planning, and it's tough to not over do it with salt. Tofu has little flavor, and the preflavored stuff is super high in sodium and chemicals (luckily I have extremely low blood pressure, but the dh doesn't...). That's where garlic and onion would come into play. They are such good flavor tools, but we can't have them in my in-laws house. 

I love it 99%, but that 1% is for packing a lunch, for instance, or wanting a lazy night.


----------



## Princesskell

Gosh no garlic and onion would be tough for my dh! Xxx


----------



## swanxxsong

Ugh, such a busy time with work yesterday. I make my own hours and work mostly from home, but still tedious! :brat: 

No news here. I think the faint line was a blue-dye-fluke. I'm 99% sure I should have my period within an hour or two. Can just... feel it. :shrug: So, on to cycle 8, it is! I'm disappointed, obviously, but... can't change facts. I just hope if she's insisting on coming, she hurries because I have a friend coming to spend the day with us and she's not someone I want knowing about TTC and I don't know how emotional I will/will not get when the :witch: arrives. So if she could wait, or not even come at all, that would be awesome -- but I'm not hopeful for the latter! 

I was a vegetarian in college, but I was definitely not an educated one and I gained a ton of weight because I ate like crap. Lived off starch and no family members were vegetarians nor did they "cater" to it when I would visit or stay with them. It was brutal. I gave it back up for bacon. :rofl: I respect the views on either side of the fence and I think if I went back to it, I'd definitely educate myself on how to do it properly. 

MrsW, Twink; how are you two feeling? You've both been on my minds so much as I keep hoping and hoping for :bfp:s for you both! xoxo 

How are our pregnant ladies feeling? Exciting -- a gender scan! Can't wait to hear the results!

I have a girl and would be over the moon for one or the other, at this point. I just want a take-home-baby. LOL. Though sometimes I teeter, as I'd love a boy for C's sake... he loves having a girl but he's also so close with his dad that I know he'd love to have that relationship with a boy too. And girls are EXPENSIVE. But A having a sister would be fun too. So really, I'd be happy with either and so would he.


----------



## Fleur29

hi girls

swan - you're not out til you're out so fingers crossed for you. I was convinced AF was coming the day before I found out with this pregnancy (and in fact with dd too) so you just never know! Its hard when you have friends coming to stay - I did too and ended up having to tell them that day that I had found out i was pregnant! they were very sweet about it. But hard if you dont want to tell someone. 

I think I'd struggle to be a veggie although I like the idea of it. I'm far too lazy for it though and as you say tiger, i think it does take a lot more effort. 

keeping fingers crossed for those in 2ww - i really hope we see some more bfps this month - they've been coming in thick and fast recently!!!

I dont know what I'm having although I would put money on a boy. I dont know why, i just feel it and I've been openly saying it this time. I felt the same with my dd that i was having a girl although I didnt really say that to anyone last time around. Whenever anyone said 'oh you're definitely having a boy' when I was having dd it would really irritate me and now I feel the same whenever anyone says 'you're having a girl' - anyway we'll see! I really dont mind with either - I'm an only child so have no point of reference really. I can see it would be nice for DD to have a sister as sisters can be so close, but then its nice for DH to have a boy. Either is 100% fine! 

I'm good - I feel like I'm getting quite big now and I had to give in and buy some maternity tights yesterday (i'd been trying to get away with a larger size up til now but they were cutting into the bump too much) - £6 a pair!!!!!! daylight robbery :) I love buying maternity clothes but tights are soooo boring (but necessary I guess).

Anyway keep us posted swan - am keeping everything crossed for you! XX


----------



## Twinklie12

Swan, you are so not out!!! Don't give up yet! I hope you have a nice visit with your friend....and that you get a BFP! Have you tested again yet?

I'm hanging in there, trying to plod through the TWW. Have kept up my exercise pretty well. I have had some cadbury mini eggs which I can't resist this time of year... that maybe could be the cause of some of the GI issues (gassy, consitpated) I've had the past two days? Maybe I'll try skipping them today to see if I feel better. But I love chocolate! haha

MrsW - how are you?

Pregnant ladies, how are you feeling? What's your next pregnancy milestone?


----------



## Princesskell

oooo Swan I have everything crossed for you that you are wrong?? It seems that everyone feels af is coming as an early pg sign :wacko: When will you test again?

Glad you are keeping busy twinklie :hugs:

All quiet over hear, my first appointment is booked for March 18th, but it is just a booking in app with the midwife so wont be anything exciting. I will not be teeling anyone until after that. xxx


----------



## Tigermom

Nothing exciting for me. 

My first visit is March 17th, and it's with my OBGYN. I am calling today to find out what kind of appointment it is (ultrasound, etc), because all I want to do, more than anything, is hear that heartbeat!

As far as symptoms go, I've been moody, a little gagging, but still no true morning sickness. I basically have to eat 6 small meals a day otherwise hunger makes me a bit queezy. Still bb tenderness, dreaming, lots of cm, some low back pain, but nothing severe right now, fatigue, but nothing that screams "PREGNANT!" I seem to be peeing more frequently as the last few days, which is saying something considering how often I was already going beginning about 3 weeks pregnant. 

Looking forward to that appointment...


----------



## Twinklie12

Looks like we have two appointments to hear about in our group soon...March 17th and 18th! Only about two weeks away!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hey ladies,

It's really good to see the conkers thread busy with loads of chatting again! I'm going to try and reply to everything but forgive me if I miss anything as I'm feeling really rough today.

Swan like the others say you are not out until she arrives and so many of the signs she's about to come could also be preggo signs! When is she due and when are you going to test again? Exciting, keeping my fingers crossed for you. 

Fleur I'm excited to see if you are rig about having a boy. Do you have names picked out for both gender or not yet? It took us ages to agree on a boys name! I agree though once you have a baby you can't really loose on gender next time round, either you get the same again which is amazing and fab for baby #1 to have a little best friend <3 or you get one of each, perfect either way I think. 

Twink I love mini eggs!!! Mmmmm! Sorry you are feeling gassy etc and hope it goes away soon, unless its an early pregnancy symptom!! Keep us updated on how you are feeling. 

Pk and tiger looking forward to your preggo updates and hearing about your booking in appointments. Tiger that sounds good that you have some symptoms reminding you that you are pregnant if you think about it but nothing making you feel really really awful. I hope you escape any serious morning sickness. 

As for me I have made up a song today. Ladies please chant with me.......

I hate
I hate
I hate 
The two week wait!!! 

I hate, I hate, I HATE the two week wait!!!! 

Everything I feel has to be analysed. If I have back ache at any other time of the month I don't even think about it. But because I know there is currently a small chance I could be pregnant I over analyse it all and it drives me mad!! 

I had a bit of a temp increase today but mostly I feel absolutely shattered. Completely exhausted. I definitely feel like af is coming but it's too early I hope!! My legs ache, my back aches. I also have a banging headache. So I reckon I'm coming down with something. Can't wait to go to bed! I'm still brown spotting constantly so I'm still sure hormones all total AWOL and very unlikely to get a bfp this cycle sadly. 

Has anyone got exciting plans for the weekend? I'm going home to my mums to spend time with family. Can't wait! Freya loves seeing her two little cousins (my sisters girls are 3 & 11 months). 
Xx


----------



## Princesskell

Oh I will join that chant with you mrsw!! You're nearly done now!
I'm hoping these are good symptoms for you and this cycle will be a big surprise. Have a lovely weekend...that will pass some time for you.
We are going to look at a house on Saturday. We are not quite ready to move, but we are just starting to get a feel for what's out there. Xxx


----------



## Twinklie12

MrsW I will join in on the chant with you! haha, love it. I still prefer the TWW over waiting to O... TWW is less stressful for me. But this is a slow TWW so I feel your pain. Some time next week I start testing, eee!

OK - ooh house hunting is fun! Enjoy!


----------



## Mrs W 11

We are house hunting too. We have a second viewing on our house Tuesday so hoping they will make an offer! Enjoy your viewing! X


----------



## Princesskell

What's the market like down with you mrsw? Here you have to sell before you can buy really...it's quite scary. I don't want the pressure of having to find something perfect only when you've sold. We are hoping to keep our house and rent it out, therefore making us chain free...fxd for you on Tuesday xxx


----------



## swanxxsong

Ooooh house hunting! Have fun! :D

No AF yet and I checked and my cervix is still really high and tightly closed. But I know my C doesn't usually move down until my period shows up, so that's not a great indicator. 

I'm due tomorrow or Saturday for :witch: -- I tested the evening I got that blue dye line and nothing. So that was a definite fluke. I may test in the morning. I'm not very hopeful, but I may just do it. I'm having a difficult time holding my pee because I have massively upped my water intake this week and am drinking 80oz of water a day PLUS coffee and tea, so I can't hold my pee more than a half hour tops! :rofl: So waiting for non-diluted urine isn't easy. 

FX for you two in the TWW! I HATE the TWW! I'm just ready for an answer one way or the other, at this point. LOL. 

Our weekend will be quiet. Hubby is an accountant and in his busy season, so he has to work on Saturday. Just planning a quiet day with my little girl and need to get work done. :)


----------



## swanxxsong

OH, and a huge thank you for all of the encouragement. :hugs: You ladies are wonderful and I'm so grateful that you welcomed me into your group, even as a late-comer. I'm trying to remain open-minded without getting myself too worked up and optimistic. I think I need to go do some yoga to relax. :rofl:


----------



## Princesskell

Oooooo :af:
Keep us updated minute by minute tomorrow swan! :dust: xxx


----------



## Fleur29

Sounds super hopeful swan!! Keep us posted!!! X


----------



## Mrs W 11

Swann my hubby is an accountant too! Good luck testing tomorrow!! Let us know! 

Pk yes here you need to sell first before you can make an offer on a house. We looked at a few but stopped as I didn't want to fall in love with houses we couldn't buy because we hadnt sold. I'm hearing the market has really picked up since the new year but we are not seeing it and only getting a few odd viewings on ours so I'm considering changing agent. Good luck with your viewing, lovely to be chain free! 

X


----------



## swanxxsong

Thanks ladies! I will def keep you posted! 

Ahhh! :hugs: for accounting wives! :rofl: Lonely time of year about now! LOL.


----------



## Tigermom

Mrs W: I am totally in agreement with that chant! 

Your symptoms sound like how I felt before the bfp this cycle. Totally cruddy, "am I coming down with a cold or flu?", body hurt, tired, and bleh... ready to be done. Those sound good to me! :hugs:

Rooting for the best!

Swan: it also is sounding good!!! :hugs:

Twinklie: where are you at? how are you feeling? Your temp rise looks amazing!


----------



## Twinklie12

Hi Tiger! I am hanging in there at 4 DPO. La la la. Planning to test on Monday! Not going to hold out longer than 8 DPO. :)


----------



## Tigermom

Oh Twinklie!!! At least you are really good at testing early. You have a strong mindset for it! Good luck and :dust: :happydance:


----------



## Tigermom

As for me... I'm trying to stay really positive right now, but as of late this afternoon, I'm wiping away brown spotting mixed with my cm. It started with a little bit and it is now fairly strong. :cry: I'm trying to stay positive because I have no need to worry, but I'm cramping, and I'm so scared. 

As much as I want to say that I would hop right back on the TTC train, I don't know that I can go through this heartbreak and stress. The stress of trying, and the strain it put on our love life, the stress of each TWW... 

My heart wants a baby, but each time a milestone comes up like this, I break. I'm breaking right now. I don't mean to be a downer. I know that this could be nothing. I know that. Even my nurse a few weeks back (when I had that pink spotting) said that as long as the rest is brown and not red or pink I shouldn't be worried, but I am. I am kind of in a tailspin of worry. Ugh.

Writing this is helping me vent and feel a bit better, but I will check in with you lovely ladies. It seems like each moment I stop worrying about the baby, something else comes up... :cry:

:shrug:

The ups, the downs, and everything in between, right? :(


----------



## Twinklie12

Oh Tiger. I hope the spotting stops, for your sanity's sake! As it's brown spotting it seems like it should all be ok but call your doctor if it keeps up just so they can allay your fears. I will be thinking of you. Xoxoxo


----------



## swanxxsong

Ohhh Tiger. :hugs: I will say extra prayers for you tonight, love. It's difficult not to worry when things like this happen, because there's no way to know what's happening. I have hope for you and will keep praying. We're here for you. :hugs: I'm glad to hear that it's brown; I hope the cramping eases! Pregnancy is difficult; so many fears, so many ups and downs. 

I'm antsy because I'm testing in the morning and I have a positive, upbeat feeling about it for the first time since we started trying. This makes me both excited and terrified of a let-down. I want to sleep so it comes sooner, but I can't sleep. 

*headdesk*


----------



## Tigermom

Thank you both for the kind words and prayers. It really means so much to me.

My husband knew that I have been craving cinnamon rolls for about 5 days now. So after I saw the spotting, he insisted that I cook the cinnamon rolls. I knew that he wanted to take my mind off of things, and it worked. For about an hour, I wasn't freaking out about my spotting. And, they turned out totally mediocre :haha::roll: They are sweet, cinnamon and delicious. The dough just didn't rise like it should have, so they are a bit dense. Oh well, I get to go to bed soon and get my mind off of it (praying for no "I'm bleeding!" dreams because I don't think I can handle that.

Thank you again for the kind words, ladies!!! :hugs: It meant so much just seeing your reassurance!!

Swan: I'm praying for your bfp!!! :dust::hugs:

Twinklie: I literally can not wait for Monday! :dust::hugs:


----------



## hopettc3

Tiger: I really hope the spotting stops and that all is well with baby. 

swan: You're definitely not out yet. The test you did in the evening was probably too diluted to pick anything up. Keeping my fx'd for you!

PK: House hunting sounds exciting! We were fortunate that the town we live in has low housing prices so we could afford to buy before selling. We are hoping to sell our house this year. It would help so much with our finances especially with a new baby coming.

fleur and ricschick: I can't wait to find out what you're having! I had a really strong feeling that I was having a girl with both of my girls. This time, I'm thinking boy. I hope I'm right! I would love a boy, but another girl would be great too!

mrs w: I hope all those symptoms lead to a bfp! 

twinklie: I'm hoping you get your bfp! Can't wait till testing day monday!!

I'm feeling pretty good. I don't get the all day nausea anymore which is awesome! I'm just constantly hungry! I have my first prenatal appointment on monday! It's dd2's 3rd birthday on monday and her first day of preschool! I'm so excited! Maybe I shouldn't be so excited, but I'm going to have 2 1/2hrs to myself 3days/week!!!! I haven't had that since before I had kids! I'm taking total advantage until baby's here.


----------



## Jokerette

Oh Tiger my heart is breaking :( I hope with all my being that it is just old blood leaving now and not a sign of anything bad. Xoxox you're in my thoughts. Please keep us posted. Can they have you in for a scan?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Oh tiger :hugs: since it is such a small amount I'm
Sure all is fine. Fleur had the same thing I remember and I had it during my pregnancy with dd. try not to panic, a little bit of spotting can be fine but I understand how scary it is. 

Xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

I had a huge temp dip today. This is so confusing yet I can't stop analysing. I had bleeding last night so could af be that early, she isn't due until Tuesday. Unless its implantation but I think I'm doing the obsessive tww thing of looking for anything that might mean I'm pregnant. Grrrrr.


----------



## Fleur29

Tiger - so sorry that you're having spotting but as you've said - brown is the kind you want if you're going to spot. Keeping everything crossed for you xxxx

Mrs w sorry you're having a confusing cycle - could the bleeding be ib?? Keeping everything crossed for you too.

Swan - cant wait to hear if you get a bfp this morning! Keep us posted ;-)

Ps my hubby is an accountant too!!! He works in industry now so no crazy spring working thank god!


----------



## Princesskell

Oh tiger...I hope this morning has brought new hope for you :hugs: you had spotting with archer did you?? And yes Fleur had it too. Praying for you sweetheart. Please keep us updated. Xxxxxxxx


----------



## swanxxsong

:hugs: Tiger. I hope things are going better this morning for you! :hugs: 

Aww MrsW. Our cycles are so confusing sometimes, aren't they? I hope this is a good sign for you and that it's implantation bleeding!

I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you and Twink this this cycle! :dust: :hugs:

:bfn: this morning for me, and I'm due for my period today/tomorrow. So I'm not very hopeful anymore -- though I know I'm never out until the :witch: arrives, I'm also trying to tell myself to be realistic. :shrug: Such is life! Hopefully next cycle will be our time. :)


----------



## Fleur29

Sorry for bfn swan but you are never out til af shows up, fingers crossed for you.

Tiger, hope you're ok - thinking of you xxxxx


----------



## Princesskell

Tiger how are you?

Sorry swan, but no definitely not out.

How is everyone else? Xxx


----------



## Tigermom

MrsW: I'm so sorry for this confusing cycle. I hate the mind games our cycles can play on us. Praying for your answer, either way. Of course hoping it is a bfp, but praying that this rollercoaster leaves you alone. I wish we could just ask our bodies "yes or no?" none of this up and down stuff :hugs:

Swan: You are definitely not out until she shows her face. Remember that PK and I couldn't get bfps until our period was overdue!!! :hugs: You are still in :)

Thank you, everyone.

Right now, I am still spotting. It isn't as severe as last night's... meaning that I'm not seeing dark brown streaks and even tissue. Just mixed with my cm again, but it is still there. I will be calling my doctor's office in 15 minutes. I feel so bad because I feel like I'm always calling them :roll: Ugh. I would just rather talk to them while they are open. With our son, the spotting happened over the weekend, and we had that ER visit to pay later :nope: Don't want that again...

I will keep you all posted! Thanks again for the kind words :flower:


----------



## Princesskell

I hope they an reassure you over the phone Tiger...praying for you :hugs:
How's the cramping? Xxx


----------



## Jokerette

Swan, sorry to hear about the BFN :( :( I'll keep my fingers and toes crossed for you though

Tiger, its sounds like youre seeing some improvment... keep us posted, :hugs:


----------



## Princesskell

Did you call tiger? Xxx


----------



## Tigermom

I made it into the Hospital to get a work up. My doctor's office was too full, and they had an order sent to medical imaging with their affiliated hospital. The scan went well. WE SAW THE HEARTBEAT! Of course, it was just a little thing, so hard to tell, but she could see that it was 101 or 109 bpm (or something like that... it went so fast) and it should be between 90 (minimum) and 110. So that was perfect! The baby AND sac also measured 6 weeks 1 day (I'm 6w2d), so that is right in line. That means things are growing properly. There also appears to only be one... whew haha

There was a bleed, and it seemed big to me, but the tech didn't seem worried and she said it was well within the ratio. Even though we are still waiting for the answer from the nurse, I have a feeling it is all going to be ok. On our way out, the tech congratulated us on the baby with a big smile, and I'm taking that to mean it wasn't a dire situation.

After seeing the heartbeat, I feel much better. I know that the baby is progressing and growing. I will be just taking it easy. Staying hydrated. Listening to my body.

Plus! Our nurse (when I was calling to ask about the bleeding this morning) told me that if it was looking "not good" the tech would keep me there at the hospital while she called the nurse. If I was sent home, it was a good sign. I'm writing this from home, so I'm going to try and stay positive... 

Currently, still mild cramping, but the spotting is less and less, even with that vaginal goo oozing out of me (haha gross but true). Haven't seen tissue for a long time. Now that I know there is a bleed in there though, I am going to have to try and expect to see spotting here and there until I hear otherwise. 

Thank you for the support ladies! It meant the world to me!!! :hugs::flower:<3

I sincerely want to thank you all for pushing me to call my doctor. Without you, I probably wouldn't have, and I would have still be sitting here in self-pity freaking out. Now I have my baby's heartbeat to believe in and pray for, and I know that I might see more spotting, but I at least have a factual statement of our baby's health. Thank you for pushing me!!! <3<3<3


----------



## Princesskell

Oh Tiger, I'm in tears with relief for you guys...that is such good news, I'm thrilled for you.
I am praying your cub continues to grow well and strong and the bleeding stops.
Now put your feet up this evening...make dh wait on you hand and foot and take it easy. I'm so glad you went to check things out, it is hard to knw when it's necessary? Xxxx


----------



## Tigermom

OOOoooOOO You got it! *crawls into bed, summoning dh with a butler bell*

"Bring me my grapes and my fan!" :)

I will take it easy. I'm definitely in better spirits after seeing that steadily beating heart. I was hoping to hear it and go "Oh! That's high" or "that's low" so I could guess more on whether it was a girl or not. :haha: too bad the distinction is too narrow at that point. Maybe at the next visit?!?! :shrug: :haha:


----------



## swanxxsong

SO SO SO glad for good news Tiger! :hugs:


----------



## hopettc3

So happy everything went well Tiger!! Lol at the grapes and fan!!


----------



## Twinklie12

Tiger - Soooo relieved for you. Xoxo :flower:

How is everyone doing? I am 6 DPO and doing well. Was VERY fatigued yesterday but feeling better today. Really hoping I get sore boobies soon!!!! :haha:


----------



## Princesskell

Sending you some hurty :holly: !!! Xxxxx


----------



## Tigermom

Oh Twinklie!!! Sending you some sore boob :dust:!! 

Fatigue is a wonderful sign!!! :) :happydance:


----------



## swanxxsong

FX for you Twink! :hugs:


----------



## Twinklie12

Thanks ladies! Have a nice little implantation dip temp this morning. :)


----------



## Princesskell

Eeeeeeeeeeeek :yipee: xxx


----------



## Tigermom

Yay!! Now for those boobies to get nice and sore for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## Princesskell

Any news mrsw? Xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

No good news :cry: I had a big temp dip thurs and another big dip fri and the bleeding ramped up to full blown af. Very upset as I was only 10 dpo yesterday. So it's over for me. 

Thanks for asking pk. I hope you're feeling ok. Xx


----------



## Twinklie12

Oh mrsW I am so sorry. I hope you are pampering yourself a bit. Thinking of you. Xoxoxo


----------



## Tigermom

Mrs W, I'm so sorry! Go fill your tub up nice and warm and treat yourself to your drink of choice. Sending you love, hun!!! :hugs:


----------



## Princesskell

Oh no mrsw I'm so sorry. This cycle has been a b*tch for you. Have you had your drs appointment yet? Enjoy lots of treats in the next few days :hugs: I hope she goes quick and then you have an easier cycle next time xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks ladies. Those things are wearing a bit thin now though. I'm not coping very well anymore :cry: I just can't keep up the positivity and am feeling a torrent of emotions. Ill check in when I'm feeling stronger. Take care & good luck all of you x


----------



## Fleur29

So sorry Mrs W - sending huge hugs to you. You dont need to feel you have to be positive all the time - sometimes its fine to feel low and have a weep and feel sorry for yourself because basically, yep, it really sucks what has happened to you and no one can take away from that. 

But it really will be ok in the end - you WILL have another baby, just keep holding on to that. I wish that with babies/pregnancy someone could say "by x date you WILL be pregnant and having a healthy baby' - its so stressful. 

Sending you lots of love and hugs XXXX


----------



## ricschick

im so sorry mrs w:hugs: xxxx


----------



## ricschick

its scan day!!:yipee::yipee::yipee: care to venture a guess at :pink: or :blue::dance: appointment is at 3.50pm!!!


----------



## swanxxsong

Ahhh good luck!!! :)

aww MrsW :hugs: I am so so sorry. Am thinking of you sweets. <3 

Twink BIG FX for you!!!!! 

No :witch: for me yet. 32 days in -- longest cycle since I had my m/c in January of 2013. No idea what's going on but I used a dollar store test yesterday and it was BFN. SO I am really confused about my body lol.


----------



## Twinklie12

Ricschick I think girl!!!

Swan, sorry for the confusing cycle. You could have O-ed later than you thought maybe? You had smoe confusing temps to deal with due to hot rooms and such I know. 

I got a BFN this morning as well at 8 DPO. Wah wahhhhh. FX for tomorrow. No sore boobies yet though... :nope:


----------



## Tigermom

Ricschick: I think girl!!! :) :happydance: Have a wonderful scan :hugs:

Swan: I wonder what could be going on? I have said it so many times on here, but I hate not knowing something, and I wouldn't wish that on anyone! I hope you find out soon, whatever the case may be, but hopefully that is a bfp! :hugs: Not knowing is the worst, and I'm sorry your body is playing games :(

Twinklie: :haha: You are such an early tester!! 8 dpo is early! Don't worry! You have plenty of time for those boobies to come around and that bfp to pop up :hugs:

Mrs W: Don't ever feel like you need to cheer up for us, by any means. Feeling sad is miserable, but it is worse if you falsely cheer up. Please take all the time you need. I'm keeping you in my prayers, and I'm sending you hugs!


----------



## Tigermom

As for me, I'm still spotting. It is extremely faint.

I realized that I had some Chinese herbs for "threatened miscarriage" from when I had my son. They are almost 4 years old, but the only negative aspect of that would be that they lost some of their potency. I have been taking them the last two days, and I don't know if that has helped or if the spotting is coming to its natural slow down. 

Yesterday is when I noticed that I wasn't always wiping little brown cm away. It was like every other time, then every time, then nothing, etc. So that was nice. 

It's still here, but so far, I'm just holding onto that heartbeat :)


----------



## ricschick

we are team................................................:pink::happydance:


----------



## Tigermom

Awwww :happydance::yipee::dance: Congrats on the sweet little girl news :hugs:


----------



## Princesskell

Awwwwwe congrats Claire!!

Mrsw Tiger is right...no false smiles for us ladies. All thinking of you :hugs: xxx


----------



## Twinklie12

Yay Ricschick!!!! I was right, haha! So exciting that you'll have a little lady!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Congratulations riks x


----------



## swanxxsong

Congrats on your little girlie!


Still no :witch: and I don't know what's going on. Called my doctor and the nurse gave me a darn run-around. I'm going to be changing practices as soon as I'm able, because I'm pretty much over this. I called twice about other issues since 2014 started and they never called back, now she's giving me crap and talking about clomid... ? I know I'm ovulating, all I'm worried about is why I'm not getting my period right now! :brat:

Sigh. 

Sorry for the rant, I'm just so frustrated by my cycle being crazy right now when it's been so predictable since June when I went off the pill to prep for TTC.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Do you take your temps Swann? 

Weird that I basically have the opposite problem to you, my AF came on 9dpo!! I suspect I have low prgesterone and am going to ask my dr about that so maybe you have high progesterone? Likely some kind of hormone issue I would say.

I am taking agnus castus and starflower oil this cycle so will let you know how I get on with that and wether it makes a difference, both are meant to help level out the hormones of the menustual cycle and assist a regula cycle. 

Also I am having fertility acupuncture on saturday which is meant to really help regulate hormones. 

Do you temp? Just wondered if it would help you to know what your temps are doing as if they have dropped you would hope af was on her way soon whereas if they havent dropped and/or are increasing, it could be a late bfp on the way? 

Hope the limbo ends soon either way.


----------



## Twinklie12

Swan, sorry so confusing. :/ Your temps are starting to dip a bit so perhaps they are just taking a slow dive down towards AF instead of just plummeting? Are maybe it's a late BFP! You really could have O-ed later. 

mrsW - I hope you like acupuncture, I know people who have tried it and liked it. I may start thinking about it soon too.

I so hope we all get our take home baby BFPs soon. TTC sure gets old.


----------



## Princesskell

Sorry for the confusion swan...are you still testing?

Mrsw can't remember if I said I took vitamin b complex last cycle to extend my Lp and drank raspberry leaf tea but only until ovulation to help the general reproduction system...worked for me! Xxx


----------



## swanxxsong

I had tested this morning and it was a :bfn: and since I wasted so much $$$ testing this month, I don't intend to test anymore. :rofl: 

I was temping this cycle, but my temps got weird because at my mom's, the heat was so high -- my bedroom faces the sun and basically bakes you like an oven when the sun comes up. LOL. So they were thrown off immensely. However I have temped many other cycles and have had regular 28-30 day cycles with a clear thermal shift. Low prog. was the root of my m/c in 2013. No physical indicators of high prog. My sister (she's a nurse) said that the majority of women have one cycle a year where they don't ovulate, and usually that cycle will be longer. So she said she believes that's all this is, and that I should not worry. But she's raging mad at how the nurse got me worked up and is potentially writing up a complaint about her, since she was A) rude and B) would not answer my question about which I called, but instead planted unnecessary fears in my head. My sister said from now on, I should call her first. lol. 

So, we'll see. I know potentially I O'ed later, but since my temps upon coming home from mom's were pretty high, I wasn't as routine with my BDing. So I am doubtful about pregnancy at this point. I'd just like something to happen, right now, whether it's :witch: or otherwise. I just want to move on!

:hugs: to you both; TTC is such a wearing process. I'm feeling emotionally spent right now... physically too. 

Sorry to whine so much ladies, I'm just so frustrated right now. I feel defeated.


----------



## swanxxsong

On a positive note, I just ordered more OPKs and whenever my period comes, I am going to do a full-on temp and OPK cycle to reassure myself since the nurse threw my brain for a stupid loop. And I'm working on finding a new OB practice since this is not the first issue I've had with them since management changed.


----------



## swanxxsong

Short update: period has arrived! As much as sure, I wish I was pregnant, I'm glad to have answers and be able to start a new cycle with a clean slate. 

Phew!


----------



## Twinklie12

Swan, so sorry the witch got you. I know what you mean, sometimes even though you are sad, it's better than being in limbo. 

I got another BFN this morning... not looking good. AF should come this weekend.


----------



## swanxxsong

:hugs: Keeping my FX for you Twink! :( :hugs: <3 

And thank you; it's bittersweet but I'd rather have answers than nothing. lol!


----------



## Twinklie12

Thanks Swan. I might be coming down with a cold today, or allergies? I'm just feeling really down today. :(


----------



## Tigermom

Swan: I'm so sorry she got you, but I'm really relieved that you finally got your answer. :hugs: Go get your Conker's treat tonight: a nice bath, your favorite alcoholic drink, and a book perhaps :) Sending you love! Take care!!!! 

Mrs W: I hope you have a wonderful treatment :hugs:

Twinklie: I hope you are not coming down with anything but a little bean. Hopefully that "feeling down" and kind of bleh feeling is a good sign for a pregnancy! It's still early, so don't worry about the negatives. You still have lots of time for that bfp :hugs:


----------



## Princesskell

Swan I'm glad you've got answers but sorry it wasn't your cycle. Take your time to come to terms with it honey and treat yourself :hugs: xxx

Twinklie...I hope you're wrong. It's still so very early. I hope it's a little baby making you feel yakky! Xxx


----------



## swanxxsong

Thanks ladies! :hugs: I expected to cry from disappointment but honestly, I didn't. I am just relieved I have answers and am geared up for next cycle. I'm going to enjoy myself with a little drink tonight and then focus on losing weight, exercising and charting for next time 'round. You're all wonderful. :hugs:

Aww Twink I'm so sorry! I hope you're not coming down with something!


----------



## hopettc3

Mrs W: Good luck with the acupuncture! Hope it goes well.

Twinklie: Yay for testing! Boo for bfns, but you're not out yet!! Maybe you're coming down with a preggo cold?? 

Swan: Sorry it wasn't the cycle for you, but hoping for a positive one this time. Pamper yourself well!

Claire: Congrats on the girl!!!! So exciting!

Tiger: I hope you haven't had any more spotting. I can't imagine how stressful it must be, but hold onto that heartbeat!

I hope the rest of you ladies are doing well!


----------



## Jokerette

I am so sorry I have been MIA... I have been thinking of you lovely ladies. 

I have a friend that I actually met here on BNB who lives not too far from me. She has been having some family troubles at home and the past few days I have spent alot of time talking with her, texting her, and offering reassurance. Last night in a blur I skipped my class, raced home from work, picked up my son at daycare, dropped him at my dads, met up with my hubby, and we drove to my friends house to pick her up and her two children and drive her to the hospital. She was able to be seen and treated and also speak with an abuse counselor from the Women's Shelter. It isn't always as easy as just "leave" though... and I know shes going through a lot emotionally and mentally, as well as physically. Even though every fiber of my body wanted to drive her and her kids back to my house, she insisted I bring her back home. After making sure she was safe for the night I tossed and turned thinking about her. 

Anyway... sorry for the tangent. It's just been so overwhelming on my mind the past few days. I am glad I was able to offer help when she needed it most... but I wish she would have let me drive them to the Shelter or her parents house. My husband and I agreed we cannot make a habit of this. I will be there in a heartbeat the second she says, "Come get me and drive me to the shelter", but until shes willing to take that step I feel like emotionally I cannot be driving up there for hours just to ultimately bring her back home... Keep her and her family in your prayers please. 

And if she does read this, (which I doubt she would stumble onto it)... Remember, I am HERE for you when you are ready <3 Love you


----------



## Tigermom

Oh Jokerette

I'm so sorry. For her, for the children, for you... :cry:

I totally understand what you are talking about though. It isn't healthy for you to run there ultimately for things to go back as is. You are such a wonderful friend, and that took so much courage and love for you to do what you did. I hope she is able to get the closure she needs to make that final goodbye and head to safety and happiness... without a rock bottom. My goodness! I hope she just accepts it and that it doesn't take a big moment to bring her to her senses. I'm praying she finds the strength to leave.

I'm sending her, her children, and you prayers, hugs, and love. :hugs:


----------



## Tigermom

As for me, sorry for my absence, but I've been really exhausted the last few days. 

Beginning around Sunday, the spotting was starting to taper off. It went from every wipe with brown cm to every other wipe, then maybe once every few trips. Then by Tuesday, I didn't see any spotting in my cm until the evening, and even then, I had to look hard to see it. Yesterday was similar in lightness, but it was all day. Today however is a whole different story. While it isn't back to last Thursday with the tissue and being much darker and heavier (I've been bleeding for exactly 8 days... exactly... :growlmad:... ugh), it is still heavier than it has been for the last 3 or so days. It was tapering off... why did it pick up again? 

That is ok. Reminding myself that on Monday, we will get to see the baby again at our real appointment, and I am going to see a developing baby, strong heartbeat, and a decrease in the bleed. Positive thoughts!:flower:

As for symptoms, yesterday was the "7 weeks" mark, and my body decided to celebrate with BAM! Extreme nausea. If I didn't have a little nibble of food every hour or so, the nausea would hit me like a truck. I still have not thrown up, but yesterday was the closest. I even had to lay down from sudden massive fatigue. I felt that my fatigue had become much better over the last couple of weeks, but these last few days has been like a flu or cold except I'm not sick. I'm just pooped... :haha: At least I can use this to really feel better about the spotting. My hormones are still suggesting all is well :happydance::thumbup:


----------



## Princesskell

What a great friend you are Jokerette :flower:

Prayers for you tiger xxx


----------



## hopettc3

Jokerette, your friend is very lucky to have you. I know some people have a hard time walking away from those situations, but I really hope she does before it gets worse. 

Tiger, I hope you get to see a beautiful little baby on monday!!


----------



## swanxxsong

:hugs: Jokerette. She knows we love her. You did a wonderful thing yesterday; I'm so grateful she met you. :) <3

Tiger, will be praying for you! I hope all goes well at your appointment!


----------



## Twinklie12

Jokerette you are such a good friend! That is so hard to help her and then know she is going back to that situation. Ugh how horrible for all involved. I hope she finds the strength to do what she needs to do.


----------



## Twinklie12

Tiger, I hope the spotting stops for good for you. I hope your appointment goes well and you get to hear a nice strong heartbeat. :)

I am super sick with this cold, had to take Thursday and Friday off of work, and keep getting BFNs. Saw a FB pregnancy announcement today too. So I am grumpy! Haha


----------



## Jokerette

Tiger I'm in a way glad you're getting the nausea and fatigue... LOL even though it's not fun at least pregnsncy symptoms are reassuring. Can't wait til you post a photo Monday!!


----------



## Twinklie12

Agh getting more excited for my BFP today! :)


----------



## Princesskell

Woooooooop! ^ xx


----------



## Tigermom

Twinklie: any more positives to share with us?!?! :happydance: Congrats on the other bfp :hugs:

As for me, sorry about my absence. We had a wonderful weekend at my parents, and I hate pulling myself away to spend time on the computer.

The spotting is nearly gone. There is some tinged mucous, but there's so little that it has been comforting to watch it go. Over the last few days, I've been getting "pregnant" :haha: I dry-heaved into the toilet two days ago in the evening from brushing my teeth. It set off my gag reflex, and luckily, there wasn't much in there to come out, so it was non-productive (thankfully). I became extremely car sick on the way to my parents, as it's about a two hour drive, and was sick for the rest of the night... same as coming home. 

I've also been getting more and more tired. I may have wrote this a few days ago, but when I first got my bfp, I was pretty tired, which I had lumped as a SS. That continued until about two weeks ago where I was just my normal "I have a toddler and I work" tired. THEN about a week ago, I have felt like I was hit with a tranquilizer gun. I can't keep my eyes open in the afternoon, and my son's nap is already over, so he doesn't really let mommy nap. :haha::roll:

It has been actually really nice. It has made this upcoming appointment today less scary because I have felt so pregnant in these last two or three days. 

I've been told to expect about an hour at the office. They are doing everything?!?! Ultrasound, general information, etc. I will definitely post a picture of our little angel. Send us love and prayers/ good thoughts that the bleed is smaller and that the heartbeat's as strong as ever 

How about you, princess? Any more "I'm pregnant!" moments :hugs:


----------



## Twinklie12

So I keep getting lines on FRERs. I'm not seeing the progression I would like but Jokerette did a nice match up for me showing them all together (13, 14, and 15 DPO) before they dried (as they dry darker). 

From Amy:


My picure today:


And I am officially late for AF!

I had my phsyical this morning and I got my blood drawn. They are testing for hcg and progesterone, as well as a potential thyroid issue, and to see if I am RH negative (thanks for pointing that out as a potential concern Tiger!). Hope to hear results soon!


----------



## Jokerette

Good luck today Twinklie and Tiger!
<3


----------



## Tigermom

Aww Twinklie! You are so welcome, and I'm so happy that it was new information. :hugs: I am keeping you in my thoughts today. I hope that the numbers look good, and I am praying for some strong doubling over the next couple of days :flower:


----------



## Jokerette

Twinklie12 said:


> So I keep getting lines on FRERs. I'm not seeing the progression I would like but Jokerette did a nice match up for me showing them all together (13, 14, and 15 DPO) before they dried (as they dry darker).
> 
> From Amy:
> View attachment 744719
> 
> 
> My picure today:
> View attachment 744721
> 
> 
> And I am officially late for AF!
> 
> I had my phsyical this morning and I got my blood drawn. They are testing for hcg and progesterone, as well as a potential thyroid issue, and to see if I am RH negative (thanks for pointing that out as a potential concern Tiger!). Hope to hear results soon!

Do you know your blood type? If you are O- or A- or B- then you will be rH negative. The "negative" when you talk about blood type stands for the RH. I am o+ therefore I am RH positive. If you are negative its usually a couple shots near the end of pregnancy and one during delivery I think


----------



## Mrs W 11

Congratulations twinklie!! I am so thrilled for you, that is perfect progression too on those tests! Looks like a sticky bean!! 

I'm glad the spotting has gone tiger! Enjoy your appointment today and seeing baby again. Xx

How are you swan? 

I've got a cold and bad throat now :sick: feeling so rough. If I miss ov by not dtd while I'm sick ill be so gutted!!


----------



## Twinklie12

I don't know my blood type.... so we'll find out I guess! Tiger was saying that if you msicarry and you are Rh negative but the baby was RH positive your body can produce antibodies that might fight off future babies and can cause miscarriage. So since I have miscarried but not had the shots, I could have been exposed, although with the early losses not sure if it's an issue or what not. We'll find out. My nurse practitioner didn't know much but was willing to do the test, and I can discuss the results with my ob/gyn if need be.


----------



## Twinklie12

MrsW, I feel you on the cold! Sorry you aren't feeling well. Hopefully you can get some quick BDing in. At least you can take some meds since you aren't in the TWW! Going through this cold without meds was rough, never done that before, and not a fan!


----------



## Jokerette

oh I'm so glad the NP was willing to do it!!!! Do you think you'll have some results tonight?


----------



## Twinklie12

I'm not sure on the results, they never promise anything. The results usually pop up on my patient portal so I will be stalking it today!


----------



## Princesskell

I have a cold so I suppose my 'I'm pregnant' moment was in the middle of the night when I remembered I couldn't really take anything :dohh: I sipped on some glycerine!!

I'm pretty nauseous all day but it's fine when I'm keeping busy. The tiredness is hitting Tiger, but we are pretty busy at work too so that doesn't help. As Tiger said though I'm loving every horrible second!! I have my booking in appointment tomorrow, but it's nothing exciting over here, just questions and maybe bp?

I hope things go well Tiger and Twinklie?

Sorry you are poorly mrsw. Fxd it leaves you along for the important days :hugs: xxx


----------



## ricschick

Great lines twinkle!! Good luck with your results! And good luck tiger!! 

Hope you feel better mrs w!!! 

I'm soo tired today! I just can't be bothered to do anything!! and I'm getting so uncomfy now!


----------



## Twinklie12

I called the doctor and no results so far so I will have to wait and hope to hear tomorrow. FX!


----------



## Princesskell

Any name ideas yet ricschick?

Hope you hear soon Twinklie :hugs:

How you doing swan? Xxx


----------



## Jokerette

Keep stalking the portal Twinklie!


----------



## swanxxsong

Congrats Twink! :hugs: I hope you get results soon! :D :dust:

Aww MrsW, I hope you feel better soon!

I'm okay, finally :witch: is ending, thank goodness for that! :rofl: I've been so exhausted this past weekend. Ugh. I don't know what's wrong with me!


----------



## Jokerette

Will you be temping this upcoming month Swan? Glad AF is finally leaving <3


----------



## Twinklie12

HCG 62... now to get blood done tomorrow and hope it is doubling.

Sorry you're so exhausted Swan. Any plans for the upcoming cycle?


----------



## swanxxsong

Yes, I am temping full-on this cycle and will be using OPKs as well. I want to ensure that I am ovulating, because although I don't doubt that I am based on my past cycles, that nurse gave me a damn heart attack. 

Sigh. 

FX for your results Twink! Should you know today? Or will they make you wait again? Darn nurses!

How is everyone else doing? How are you MrsW? Waiting to O still? I know you're days ahead of me. :rofl:


----------



## Jokerette

I hear we may have a new Conker soon!? Duckie is the SIL of RedHeadBabies who is a friend of me and Swans! :) It's so nice having support from other so hopefully she finds her way here :)


----------



## Twinklie12

I got my lab order from the doc and am now waiting at the blood place. I bet I don't hear results until tomorrow. BOO. Hhaha

I would love a new Concker! Please join us!


----------



## Princesskell

Oooo yeah...new Conkers please come in! :wave:

I have good news if anybody remembers DragonflyWing? She joined in on the earlier pages. She has twins...anyway she had put ttc'ing on hold for a while but got her surprise bfp a couple of weeks ago!! She popped up on my November baby thread!!

Ooo so swan is it your first time temping?? How are you finding fitting it in? Xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

I'm ok thanks swan, yes waiting to ov! Last cycle I oved a week early on cd15 so interested to see what happens this cycle. No signs so far, no lines at all on opks but I've had flu and not been dtd so not a bad thing. I'm hoping its no later than normal though, hopefully within a week! X


----------



## duckie4

hi new friends, duckie here  thanks for the invitation!


----------



## RedheadBabies

I'm stalking...thought I'd pop out of the shadows to let you all know. ;) Duckie the Conkers are cool girls, you'll have great support here!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Welcome duckie! Tell us about you, how long have you been ttc etc? 

I'm ttc no 2. I have a dd who is 19 months now. I fell pregnant first time ttc in October last year but found out I'd had a mmc at 12 weeks in January. Ttc again now but my cycle is not quite back to normal yet, very frustrating.

X


----------



## Jokerette

Duckie, my name is Amy , I'm a friend of your SIL's RedHeadBabies. Twinklie12 is my real life Bestfriend, and SwanxxSong is a friend of mine and RedHeadBabies from our first children. 

I have a 2 year old son, and am 14 weeks pregnant with #2. I had a loss in November and the Conkers have been just an amazing support system. Unfortunately we have had our share of losses here.... but we have been here to lean on and comfort eachother. We have a pretty good mix of TTC#2 and TTC#1 <3


----------



## swanxxsong

:rofl: RedHead ya creeper. Nah, jk. I love ya! :)

Welcome Duckie! :wave: 

PK: no, not my first time temping. I was a religious temper with my daughter and was temping to avoid when I got pregnant in late 2012. Clearly that did not go so well though, since BF had thrown my cycles off, and that's how I got pregnant with my Jan 2012 angel. As my nurse put it: "birth control fail" except my 'control' was temping... rofl. I had been temping in August and the earlier months when we were trying with THIS baby and I had stopped because my temps were all over the place because I was still BF and my daughter was still waking a ton at night. She doesn't wake quite as much now and weaned just before her birthday, so I'm hoping to see more of a pattern than I was before. haha! We'll see!

I will KMFX for you MrsW! (on both your upcoming O and that you feel better! :hugs:)

Quick intro for Duckie: as Joker mentioned, I am the third part of our triad who's come from our 2012 baby group. :rofl: My first was born in January 2012. I had a loss in January 2013 with a surprise baby who had some complications with development and then a chemical the cycle before last. So, we're still TTC for our second take-home baby. I've been TTC since August. So glad to see another Conker joining us! These ladies adopted me only recently and they're all wonderful. :flower:


----------



## duckie4

i'm looking forward to getting caught up on all of your stories in the next few weeks and months! i thought i'd offer a quick summary so that you all know where i'm at with this ttc thing...

after 10 years of OCPs and 3 years of marriage, my hubby and i decided we were ready for the challenge of parenthood. turns out that conceiving in the first place is equally challenging! i had my first period exactly 26 days from my last OCP (october 2013), and have had very regular 25-26 day cycles since. i bbt'd a few months, but had such erratic temps and inconsistent wake up times, i didn't think it was offering me any solid information. i haven't been as dedicated with bbt's the last month or two. i have also been using OPKs the last 3 cycles and have consistently had a positive on the evening of CD 14 (sometimes just on CD14, once it was still positive the morning of CD15). frequency of the BD part is most certainly not an issue in this equation ;-):winkwink: we've talked about having him tested, but haven't just yet.

i'm a little worried that i have a luteal phase defect because of my shorter cycles and my +OPK/O dates being too close to the next cycle (and because i haven't had a BFP yet). my PCP gave me a round of Clomid this month to see if it would provoke a stronger ovulation and hormone response, and based on the cramping and acne i've had the last 3 days, i'm hoping that's the case! (CD1 was 3/4, +opk CD14 3/17)

i have an appt with my Gyn at the end of the month to hash a few of these issues out and talk about labs or progesterone or something more. it'll be funny timing because i'll be CD 24 on my appt date, so if the clomid worked, i'll be having a very different conversation that day :dohh:

i work in health care, so my other issue is that i over-think everything (though i think every woman who is ttc has an overly-analytical brain at some point!)... i'm hoping that you ladies can offer me some piece of mind, and hopefully i have some insight to bring to the table, too!

phew, sorry for the essay here. what do i need to know about you?! thanks again for extending the invite :flower:


----------



## Princesskell

Hi duckie, hi redhead :wave:
Ooo cool girls!! How funny!!

This is truly the best group of ladies on bnb :hugs: love you all!
Lovely to have new faces.

Duckie I took vitaminb complex last cycle to try and extend my Lp. It wasn't mega short but some cycles a bit short. I got my bfp anyway so it definitely didn't do any harm!! I also drank grapefruit juice until o to encourage ewcm and drank raspberry leaf tea until o to help general fertility (sorry I have written this in here before but it may help someone?) xxx


----------



## Jokerette

My cousin is TTC and she had a short LP but vitamin B conplex has seemed to lengthen it a bit as well.


----------



## duckie4

I've read that quite a few people have had luck with the B complex supplements lengthening their LP... I'll definitely keep that in mind, thanks for the suggestion! 

Thanks for your intros so far, too :hi:


----------



## Tigermom

duckie4 said:


> i'm looking forward to getting caught up on all of your stories in the next few weeks and months! i thought i'd offer a quick summary so that you all know where i'm at with this ttc thing...
> 
> after 10 years of OCPs and 3 years of marriage, my hubby and i decided we were ready for the challenge of parenthood. turns out that conceiving in the first place is equally challenging! i had my first period exactly 26 days from my last OCP (october 2013), and have had very regular 25-26 day cycles since. i bbt'd a few months, but had such erratic temps and inconsistent wake up times, i didn't think it was offering me any solid information. i haven't been as dedicated with bbt's the last month or two. i have also been using OPKs the last 3 cycles and have consistently had a positive on the evening of CD 14 (sometimes just on CD14, once it was still positive the morning of CD15). frequency of the BD part is most certainly not an issue in this equation ;-):winkwink: we've talked about having him tested, but haven't just yet.
> 
> i'm a little worried that i have a luteal phase defect because of my shorter cycles and my +OPK/O dates being too close to the next cycle (and because i haven't had a BFP yet). my PCP gave me a round of Clomid this month to see if it would provoke a stronger ovulation and hormone response, and based on the cramping and acne i've had the last 3 days, i'm hoping that's the case! (CD1 was 3/4, +opk CD14 3/17)
> 
> i have an appt with my Gyn at the end of the month to hash a few of these issues out and talk about labs or progesterone or something more. it'll be funny timing because i'll be CD 24 on my appt date, so if the clomid worked, i'll be having a very different conversation that day :dohh:
> 
> i work in health care, so my other issue is that i over-think everything (though i think every woman who is ttc has an overly-analytical brain at some point!)... i'm hoping that you ladies can offer me some piece of mind, and hopefully i have some insight to bring to the table, too!
> 
> phew, sorry for the essay here. what do i need to know about you?! thanks again for extending the invite :flower:

Hello dear! and Welcome!!! :hugs:

First of all, conceiving is a very intense part. Who knew? :haha: I didn't come into this thinking I would conceive on the first try, but I had no idea that I would be trying for 5 cycles, with some pretty ugly temperature charts thrown in there. You are definitely not alone in wondering what is going on?!?!? :shrug: You are definitely not alone in getting a little over-analytical. It's perfectly normal... :thumbup::haha: 

A little backstory on me... 

Our first born was a surprise. We weren't trying, and my oh my, we weren't ready, but we were excited. Suddenly, we had this little creature to fall in love with, and he took our hearts from the moment we saw his heart beating on the first ultrasound. Archer, our son, is three now, and he's the smartest little thing. 

Because he was a surprise, we just assumed that we were mega-fertile. We basically assumed that if my husband looked at me, I would be impregnated :haha: Gross! Ok, not that bad, but we assumed it would be easy. 

Before my son, my cycles were 28 days precisely. So much so that I would start on a Thursday, guaranteed. It was great! After him, they've gone from decent to bad to kind of terrible.

Basically, I SS'ed HARD with our first cycle of TTC, and it was a miserable outcome. I decided not to after that, and not SS'ing helped me not feel *so* crushed. However, when the symptoms are screaming at you, it is ok to observe. I've found that avoiding SS helped me maintain a more cheerful mind. 

I do also want to clarify that I, and I'm sure I'm not alone, have fallen deep after a few cycles of trying. There's something about TTC that everyone in your life is suddenly announcing pregnancy, and you over-think, worry, panic, and wonder if it will ever happen. I started to sink into kind of a funk. 

Our family went on vacation in Taiwan (to visit my husband's family), and that was my worst cycle. My period came 7 days early, The bleeding was quite terrible, and I bled for about 4-5 days. Somehow though, I was pulled out of the funk. I wasn't hurt that my period came, and I was feeling pretty positive. I remember distinctly not crying. Then I spotted for about 7 more days after af stopped (and that freaked me out). I still don't know what happened. However, we conceived with that ovulation. :happydance:

Just like I did with my son, I am spotting with this pregnancy. Both times, the doctors didn't seem concerned. The blood is brown, the baby's heart is steadily beating, and I am sicker than a dog. 

I'm currently over the toilet about 5-6 different times, randomly, throughout the day. :sick: but I will take it knowing that I can count on that as a friendly reminder this little one is growing. With my son, I only threw up in the mornings, and I wasn't really sick throughout the day. I'm team girl right now because of the weird ms :winkwink::blush:

Sorry for my essay! :)

Welcome to Conkers! This is the most wonderful group of girls. Without them, I don't think I'd be able to say "I'm pregnant". I think I would have quit long ago without their support and love:cloud9:


----------



## hopettc3

Welcome Duckie!! 
I have two little girls and am almost 11 weeks pregnant. I don't ovulate on my own so I took clomid for all 3 of my pregnancies. I was able to ovulate and get pregnant with just the clomid. It can give you some intense symptoms. I had crazy mood swings and would find myself getting super angry over the smallest thing. In my mind, I knew I was overreacting, but I just couldn't stop myself from being upset. I hope you avoid that symptom. I hope it works for you and that you get a bfp soon!


----------



## Princesskell

^ awwww Tiger...you made me cry! Xxx


----------



## duckie4

thanks again for all of your lovely bios and support! its crazy how complicated this whole process can be. even among all of the struggle and pain you ladies have been through, i still find such hope and encouragement reading your stories and learning from you  

tiger, i definitely agree that the SS is a miserable way to live! i've had months where i caught a cold during the tww, months with crazy cramping, months with bb tenderness, and each time i thought "this is it!" only to be sorely disappointed and in a sobbing mess when AF showed up. 

do you ladies have a favorite brand of prenatal vitamin? i've just been taking a meijer brand, but have other friends who swear by their organic/raw/natural variety...?


----------



## swanxxsong

I also used Vitamin B Complex to extend my LP with my LO and at the earlier months of TTC #2. :) Am currently taking it again this cycle because although my LP has been doing much better without it, I'm just taking it. 

I had trouble with many prenatals making me sick, Centrum being one of them. I can't even take their regular vitamins. 

For a long time, I used Rainbow Light since I had gotten them on a huge steal at CVS during a sale period... but they're pretty $$. So right now I'm using Source of Life -- I went to Savemart (some random pharmacy by my mom that has a rather large section of vitamins and herbs and crazy herbalists who'll tell you anything about them :rofl:) since they were a decent deal. I'm also taking maca root, vitamin b complex and a baby aspirin a day for this cycle. Hoping to get my body ready. My last m/c (before the chemical) I had low prog so I also have organic prog. cream ready and waiting for when I get my :bfp: to hopefully help stabilize things if my body struggles again. 

TTC is a mind-trip, no doubt, and I'm also an over-analyzer. :lol: You're in great company here. ;) <3


----------



## swanxxsong

I went off on that vitamin tangent and never concluded my thought process. :rofl: I have found that, though more expensive, the food-based vitamins settle better with my stomach, so they're what I have been, and will continue, taking at this point. I've not had nausea or other issues with the Source of Nature or Rainbow Light, thankfully.


----------



## Twinklie12

Welcome duckie! Where in MI do you live? I have cousins there!

So my DH and I have been married for 3.5 years now. We started TTC around our 3 year anniversary in August, so it's been about 8 months. In that time I have gotten pregnant three time! The first two ended in early losses (Fall 2013 4 weeks 4 days, and then January 2014 at 5 weeks 4 days). And I am pregnant right now! Got my BFP less than a week ago, and trying not to stress too much about keeping this one sticky and healthy. FX it sticks! 

This is such a fantastic thread, everyone is positive and there for each other when we're down. It's really helped me through my losses, and it's so nice to have people rooting for you! Plus it gives you a place to obsess over TTC a bit without your DH thinking you are completely batty. It's almost impossible to not have it take over your every waking thought, it's such a potential big change in your life. So exciting though! Can't wait to follow along in your journey. :)


----------



## Tigermom

Princesskell said:


> ^ awwww Tiger...you made me cry! Xxx

It's true. :hugs: Without you lovely ladies for comfort and love and support, my heart couldn't have handled this journey alone. :hugs::hugs: My husband is amazing, but not being the one seeing the blood that signals the start of another cycle TTC, he just understood things from a different perspective. It was amazing having you ladies going through it to for comfort. It is tough, but it is also wonderful


----------



## Tigermom

I take Nature's Plus Ultra Prenatal because I'm vegetarian. It's a three month supply for $33 which I thought was ok. It has super high vitamin B, something I don't need to supplement because mine always shows off the charts during blood tests, great iron, folate, etc. I like it. My only complaint-- they are HUGE! BUT you only take two pills/day (taken together). As a vegetarian, I've found a lot of our prenatals are 2 pills 3 times per day?!?!? WHAT! That's ridiculous. No thanks! It's also in all the Super Supplements (a chain vitamin shoppe)

https://www.vitaminshoppe.com/p/nat...Iob0CFVJffgodfR4A0g&gclsrc=aw.ds#.Uysb-DhOXIU 

I'm also taking a liquid vegan DHA. It was fine before conception, but now I am having a hard time swallowing oil. BLEH!! :sick: :haha:


----------



## duckie4

interesting you mention the DHA, tiger. i've been taking a fish oil supplement, too, along with the prenatal, and a calcium +vitD supplement. 

i added the B complex to my grocery list for this weekend, hopefully that does good things, too.

anyone else? :winkwink:


----------



## duckie4

twink, i live in west michigan, near Grand Rapids, but i grew up closer to the east side, near ann arbor. best of luck that this pregnancy sticks around, seems like you've had quite a rollercoaster 8 months! i'm pretty sure DH things i'm relatively batty already, so i'm hoping you're right that this will help me, too! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokerette

I take women's 1-a-day prenatal with DHA. I heard DHA is really good for brain development... I must say my little munchkin is quite the genius :rofl: just kidding ;)


----------



## Twinklie12

I forget the brand, I take a gummy prenatal with DHA. I like taking gummy vitamins as I am more likely to remember... it's like a dessert! Who would want to miss that? haha. Plus I have heard some have an easier time with the gummies when they are dealign with morning sickness.


----------



## Jokerette

Mmmm gummies! Sometimes if I realize I forgot to take mine I take one if my sons gummies , LOL!!


----------



## Twinklie12

So duckie, you are in the TWW! When will you test? Are you a POAS (pee on a stick) addict like me or do you wait until missed AF to test?


----------



## Twinklie12

duckie4 said:


> twink, i live in west michigan, near Grand Rapids, but i grew up closer to the east side, near ann arbor. best of luck that this pregnancy sticks around, seems like you've had quite a rollercoaster 8 months! i'm pretty sure DH things i'm relatively batty already, so i'm hoping you're right that this will help me, too! :thumbup:

Oh my cousins live near Grand rapids! small world!


----------



## Mrs W 11

I take pregnacare conception. I'm also taking agnus castus this cycle and starflower oil. No signs of ov yet this cycle, I usually ov cd 20 but last cycle it was cd15 so was hoping it would be early again this month but not looking likely. 

Still, feeling a bit more positive. The dtd stage is my favourite part of the cycle so happy it's nearly here and we started dtd last night officially  

Have had a horrible bug, still feeling rough and got a cough but starting to feel better now. 

And yes ^^^ this thread is amazing. We have been together through thick and thin so far and slowly those bfps are rolling in, it's def a lucky thread so those last few of us must see our bfps soon!! 

X


----------



## Princesskell

Hey mrsw glad you are feeling a little better ready for the big push and I'm glad you like this part of the cycle :winkwink: makes it easier!! Any strats this time or just all out :sex:???!
Good luck :dust: xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Just bd every other day until pos opk and then maybe every day for a few days! No lines on opks at the moment though. Had some ewcm today so hoping its not to far off!! X


----------



## duckie4

Too funny, twink! It's a small world after all 

I was a POAS addict the first few cycles, but it started to get discouraging (and they're not free!) so I haven't been so hooked the last two months. Tho I'm much more curious this time around with clomid on board! I always wonder with shorter cycles if I'd even have a chance to get a pre-AF BFP with only a 10-11 day window...? Do any of you have any thoughts on that?

Mrs W what are your extra supplements for? I can't say I've read about either one! Have any of you had the raspberry leaf tea as a supplement?


----------



## Twinklie12

Have you thought about using internet cheapies? You can get a bunch of Wondfo tests super cheap on Amazon. Then if you start to see a line then you can use FRERs. 

We have seen BFPs as early as 8 DPO but mine was 13 DPO.


----------



## duckie4

hmm. perhaps i'll look into the cheapies... thanks for the idea 

i'll be 11 dpo when i have my appt next friday, so i assume they'll have me POAS (or in a cup) that day just in case. i'm having some cramping again today but its too early to be anything interesting. weird. 

where is everyone else at with their cycle this time around?


----------



## Mrs W 11

I'm cd 14 today. I oved cd15 last cycle so I'm gutted I've got no signs this month, no line on my opk at all!! The supplements are to regulate my cycle because last cycle I ovulated early (which was fine) but also bled/spotted on and off all cycle and then only had a 9day lp. I went to holland and Barrett and they told me to try those two to regulate my hormones which are all awol after my mc. 

Yeh so all that positivity has gone today!! I feel totally stressed and my anxiety about ttc and desperately wanting to be pregnant is taking over!! I'm completely obsessed which is exactly what I didn't want to happen. I'm peeing on opks all the time and worrying if there are lines and shouldn't be or aren't lines and should be, checking cm, checking cp, stressing over my temps (they are very high pre ov this cycle and I can only imagine its because I've been unwell??) and arghhhhh it's just so so stressful and above all else so so sad. 

:cry: sorry ladies. Mini breakdown over here!!! Pass the tissues :cry:


----------



## Princesskell

:hugs: mrsw...I'm hoping this is o emotions for you? Sending you some strength to get through the next few weeks till you see that bfp :dust: xxx

Duckie...I drank raspberry leaf tea in the tea form, every day from cd1 until my positive opk xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thank Hun, don't think so though, not so much as a line on my opks x


----------



## Tigermom

Mrs W, I'm so sorry you are having to go through this. I wish there was something we could do for you. I hate seeing you suffer :cry: 

I'm thinking of you and sending you love. I hope that your ovulation is just around the corner though! I'm KMFX that you will see those dark lines tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Twinklie12

Oh MrsW :hugs:

I have been there and I am so sorry you are feeling down. Before you know it you will get nice dark lines and be O-ing and DTD all over the place with your DH! THen you'll have a TWW and we can all symptom spot with you until your BFP. We are on your side pulling for you!!! xoxo


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks conkers :hugs: it means a lot. Xx


----------



## Fleur29

Ditto to everything the other ladies have said mrs w - sorry you are feeling so crap :-( I always thought the wait to o is worse than the 2ww. Keeping my fingers crossed that you see a nice dark line soon - I ovulated on cd19 (!!) with this pregnancy and was having 28/29 day cycles so don't give up hope yet! 

Lots of hugs to you xxx

Ps good to see some new conkers!! Afm, I'm 26 weeks pregnant with my 2nd - have a 2 year old dd and not sure whether we are on team blue or pink with this one! Sending lots of baby dust to those in 2ww, waiting to o, waiting for af to leave etc - definitely time for another bfp on here! Xxxxx


----------



## Princesskell

26 weeks Fleur :saywhat:!!!!!
The first baby Conkers is more than half cooked!! :hugs: xxx


----------



## Fleur29

Yikes I know!!!! And if he/she is as early as our dd then that's like 8 weeks to go...?!!!!! Arghh! Seriously not planning on another preemie but feel I need to get prepared just in case...

I had a dream I was packing my hospital bag the other day - must be a sign!! Then it reminded me of all those delightful things you have to put in it like a shed load of maternity pads aka grown up nappies and massive black granny pants that can be thrown away - ha ha!!!


----------



## Tigermom

Oh goodness! I forgot about the giant pads! :haha:

Wow 8 weeks, potentially?!?! I hope this one isn't a preemie, but it sounds like you are prepared either way! 

How exciting... over half-way. How wonderful!!! <3:hugs:


----------



## Fleur29

I know tiger!!! Giving birth is so glamorous! Haha!

I really hope this one isn't early but feel I need to be prepared just in case...

How is everyone else?? So happy it's the weekend! And we are off on hols to centre parcs on Monday - hurrah! X


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ahh which centre parcs Fleur? I've always wanted to go! You'll have to let me know what it's like and what there is for our Los to do! 

I've got my second acupuncture today to try and sort my messed up hormones out!! Fingers crossed x


----------



## Princesskell

Aw enjoy centre parcs Fleur xxx

And good luck with acupuncture mrsw...how do you find it? I have always been intrigued to try it xxx


----------



## Fleur29

We are going to elvendon in Suffolk, it's less hilly than longleat apparently??! I am also refusing to go on a bike which I think is fair enough!! Will definitely let you know what it's like - dd so excited about going swimming every day! Reckon you need a holiday mrs w - do you have any lined up??

Hope the acupuncture goes well - I know a couple of people who've had it and had success so fingers x for you xxxx


----------



## Twinklie12

Fluer sounds fun!

MrsW I hope the acupuncture works wonders for you, it seems to be helping Jokerettes cousin a lot with her cycle. Xo


----------



## Twinklie12

Just an update on me - the new OB doctor put me on progesterone pills until I am 12 weeks as a precaution. I am so happy they seem to want to be proactive. I know there's no guarantee this will be my sticky bean but at least it seems we are doing all we can. FX.


----------



## Tigermom

Awww Twinklie! I'm so glad that they are taking care of you :hugs: Hopefully this will bring you some peace of mind, so you can enjoy this first trimester with less worry. Sending you all the hugs, hun


----------



## Mrs W 11

That's great news twinklie! I really hope this will be your sticky bean and rainbow baby! Only a few more bfps to get and we will all be pregnant/mummies with newborns! 

Fleur have a wonderful holiday, looking forward to hearing all about it. 

Tiger how are you doing? Has the spotting stopped completely now or still there now and again? The main thing is you know it's nothing to do with baby who is happy and secure in there with a strong beating heart <3

How about you princess how have you been feeling? Do you have any early scans or waiting for the 12 week scan? Do you have a date yet? Won't be long x

Swann how are things with you? Has af gone now? 

And duckie how are you doing? 

No holidays lined up for us unfortunately, we had our last big pre new baby holiday last September just before I got pregnant. We do have a weekend with our in laws at the holiday flat they own in Bournemouth in two weeks and hubby and I have a nice dinner out booked so that will nice and we may book a week off in may to relax but no money for another holiday at the moment.

Princess I've enjoyed the acupuncture so far. I've heard such great things about it, it's meant to be brilliant for balancing the body and hormones and so really good after a mc to get back on track. I am able to claim the money back through work luckily so nothing to loose, but I'd certainly recommend it. You don't feel the needles at all, in fact they are more like hairs than needles!! 

So far so good this cycle, no spotting, pretty dark lines on my opk this morning so I guess I will ovulate in the next few days!! Keep your fingers crossed for me conkers!!!!


----------



## Tigermom

Thanks Mrs W! I truly believe, in no time, we will see everyone with a BFP! :hugs:

I'm still spotting, but it is faint. As with the beginning, it could only be seen upon wiping. Never leaking out, but it is still there. I'm just staying positive and reminding myself that these other symptoms (nausea, vomiting, fatigue) are all great reminders everything is ok :flower:


----------



## Twinklie12

Oh MrsW yay for a dark OPk! Hope you get some well timed BDing in the we. An all follow along your TWW. I can't wait until we all have our BFps!


----------



## Fleur29

Yay for darker opks mrs w - keep up the bd!!!! Come on bfp!!

Tiger that's good the spotting is minimal, and anyway as you say you know why it's happening. When is your next scan?? We must have some 12 week scans coming up?

We head off on hols tomorrow , I'm so poorly prepared! We have moved into our new bedroom this weekend so that dd can move into our room once it's redecorated leaving her room for baby and it's been quite chaotic!! I need a holiday but feel like I could do with a week at home to get sorted!! In proper nesting mode now I think!! ;-) in the course of my tidying I also came across my massive granny post maternity pants I was laughing about yesterday - ha ha!!!


----------



## Buttercup84

Tiger, hope the spotting eases soon! I know some ladies are more prone to spotting/bleeding in pregnancy even when nothing is wrong. Glad you've had the scan to reassure you a bit, would your next one be 12 weeks?
Mrs W, fingers firmly crossed this is your month. Sorry you've been feeling down lately, I don't think anyone would blame you though :hugs: Hope the acupuncture helps, i've heard great things about it :thumbup:
Have a fab holiday Fleur! We just booked a week in Cornwall in May so hoping the weather is nice by then :flower:

Sorry i've been awol ladies, haven't been posting on BnB much lately. This pregnancy has turned me into a bit of a hormonal wreck and the daftest/most innocuous things are setting me off :wacko: Also feeling a bit stressed with goings on at work, roll on August and mat leave!


----------



## Princesskell

Aw Buttercup sorry you've been a bit down, pregnancy hormones are just crazy :hugs:

Yey :yipee: mrsw you're there!!! Get into that bedroom and make a baby!! :winkwink: good luck honey xxx :dust:


I'm good...very nauseous and it has been getting me down at moments, it's just a constant hangover and worse in the car. But I've been through it before, I know it will pass and I know it's a good sign!! Sucking on lollipops is helping!
I told my parents on Saturday which was lovely. I still haven't got a scan date through yet but it should be between 11-14 weeks :shrug: xxx


----------



## Jokerette

Yay for a dark opk mrsW!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Darker today, I think I'm going to ov tomorrow or the next day!! Woohoo x


----------



## duckie4

i didn't realize how many places we all come from here, how fun! 

i'm on cd21 of 26 (7 dpo) today with some pretty steady cramping (very light compared to O cramps or AF cramps) and have had an outbreak of significant acne! yuck! i'm hoping this means that the clomid did its job and made a stronger progesterone response for my LP this time around... i just LOVE the tww


----------



## Jokerette

ooh i hope those are all good signs for you duckie!! :dust:


----------



## Tigermom

Buttercup84 said:


> Tiger, hope the spotting eases soon! I know some ladies are more prone to spotting/bleeding in pregnancy even when nothing is wrong. Glad you've had the scan to reassure you a bit, would your next one be 12 weeks?
> Mrs W, fingers firmly crossed this is your month. Sorry you've been feeling down lately, I don't think anyone would blame you though :hugs: Hope the acupuncture helps, i've heard great things about it :thumbup:
> Have a fab holiday Fleur! We just booked a week in Cornwall in May so hoping the weather is nice by then :flower:
> 
> Sorry i've been awol ladies, haven't been posting on BnB much lately. This pregnancy has turned me into a bit of a hormonal wreck and the daftest/most innocuous things are setting me off :wacko: Also feeling a bit stressed with goings on at work, roll on August and mat leave!

You are not alone. I've been right there with you. I'm super hormonal. As a matter of fact, I'm writing this to you through tears because my in-laws took my son over to my BIL's place. I'll explain that in a post later. :cry: Everything sets me off right now. Everything. Sending you love!! :hugs: 

I don't know for sure when my scan is. I will be calling them later today to set it up, but basically 4 weeks from today?!?!? :)



Princesskell said:


> Aw Buttercup sorry you've been a bit down, pregnancy hormones are just crazy :hugs:
> 
> Yey :yipee: mrsw you're there!!! Get into that bedroom and make a baby!! :winkwink: good luck honey xxx :dust:
> 
> 
> I'm good...very nauseous and it has been getting me down at moments, it's just a constant hangover and worse in the car. But I've been through it before, I know it will pass and I know it's a good sign!! Sucking on lollipops is helping!
> I told my parents on Saturday which was lovely. I still haven't got a scan date through yet but it should be between 11-14 weeks :shrug: xxx

I might have to purchase some lollipops. Are you using preggopops? Stuff designed for pregnancy? Or just generic store candy? :thumbup:



Mrs W 11 said:


> Darker today, I think I'm going to ov tomorrow or the next day!! Woohoo x

Yay! I'm so glad those lines showed up for you :happydance:



duckie4 said:


> i didn't realize how many places we all come from here, how fun!
> 
> i'm on cd21 of 26 (7 dpo) today with some pretty steady cramping (very light compared to O cramps or AF cramps) and have had an outbreak of significant acne! yuck! i'm hoping this means that the clomid did its job and made a stronger progesterone response for my LP this time around... i just LOVE the tww

Isn't it fun? We are so far apart, and yet, this site has allowed us to find an amazing collection of women. Somehow, it's been such a wonderful fit too! The love and support from each other (Even though we are technically mostly strangers) is outstanding. :flower::cloud9:

7dpo! WOOT! The TWW is a trip :haha:, but I had cramps from the moment I ovulated until my bfp (They were lighter than typical af cramps but still pretty apparent), so hopefully this is your round :happydance: FXed!!!!!! 

I've heard the clomid plays games with your typical hormonal reactions, so tons of acne is not unheard of. No fun! But hopefully it did the trick! Seriously keeping everything crossed for you, hun! :hugs:


----------



## Tigermom

*This whole thing is filled with drama, tears, and heartache. Read at your own risk! This is the story of my BIL.*

As for why my son going to my BIL made me cry... bleh. This is an awful story. 

I didn't want to write it in here because it isn't TTC/pregnancy-related, but it has played a huge factor in our lives and my emotions today. 

When we conceived our son, my in-laws were actually happy, after the initial "but you are still in school?" shock. Then, they spent the day at my BIL's house, and came home with a new-found anger. He then spoke to my husband and told him 

*1) I was probably gold-digging
2) I was probably not pregnant
3) When my pregnancy was not in question, I was probably knocked up by someone other than my husband (even though we are the only people either person has ever been with. I never thought with having saved myself for that special someone that I could be accused of so many awful things in one go. This crushed me. To have someone think, or even state without true conviction, that I was basically a slut that cheated on my perfect husband... I was devastated)
4)My husband needed to get a paternity test.
5)My MIL/FIL should kick my husband out of the house unless he forced me to get an abortion.
*
:cry::cry::cry:. I'm sitting here at work crying all over again thinking about this horrid human being and the hatred he tried wedging into our relationship so early on. Luckily, I don't have any patients today. Just billing work. 

When those areas didn't work, because my husband loved me and didn't buy into my BIL's crap, he worked from a different tactic.

*He told my MIL that I had insulted his special needs daughter*. I have two special needs cousins. They are the sweetest ladies, and I have babysat them and played with them and loved them my entire life. I grew up knowing how hard it was for them. I would never insult anyone, especially not a special needs child. He told my MIL that I had said something derogatory. I've only met his daughter *maybe* 4 times for little 5 minute intervals. WHAT?!?!?! That was more hurtful than implying I was a slut. You are now bringing in my character around innocent children. I also found out that a lot of games were played from his wife's side too. Her mother had said a lot of things to my MIL about me being untrustworthy. 

Well... 

It took a long time for me to convince my MIL that I was not that kind of person. Fights. Many fights. But we finally hammered through that. Why wouldn't she believe her son over a daughter-in-law. She has every right to side with her child. His plan worked. I lived in a house (until about 1.5 years ago) that was filled with judgment and concern towards me. I think his goal was to tear my husband and myself apart. My husband believes that his goal was inheritance related. If the kids are unmarried, of course, their inheritance would be less because they wouldn't need as much. My husband thinks he hoped to pull us apart for money :cry:. Luckily, my MIL realized the game that was being played, especially with my BIL's MIL started getting into it. My MIL realized that she was looking out for her own daughter's inheritance from my MIL/FIL. Wow! Seriously some Days of Our Lives crap I stumbled into...

I grew up poor?!?! No... not the right word. We never struggled, but money was always tight. I didn't go out there looking for money. I met this man who had a scruffy 5 o'clock shadow, flannel top, made really dry jokes, and I fell for him. Nothing about him screamed "money!" ever. To this day, I'm not sure where this "inheritance" is they are talking about because even though his family is well-off, they are not flamboyantly wealthy. Anyway.

Even though my in-laws have realized what is going on, it's still in their culture to want us to reconcile. However, to do that, they want me to apologize for the confusion. I grew up with a strong mouth. I was taught to stand up for myself, say sorry when I've done something wrong, have respect for elders, etc., but apologizing to make amends with a bad person... NO! I will not say sorry to someone who has tried to destroy me, my marriage, my happiness, my integrity. 

Three years ago, this stuff happened. However, whenever he's brought up in conversation, my heart just... hurts. It sounds dramatic. This whole thing sounds dramatic, but I physically hurt when I think of the things he has done. I don't want my son over there because I'm concerned about the things he will say to my little guy. He's that manipulative. 

*Not only all of that, but to finalize his behavior, he refused to come to our small wedding (my parents, brother, my future parents-in-law, and supposed to be him). He can't undo that. He skipped his brother's wedding!!! He can't take that back. That breaks my heart too.*

That's the end. It's been a rough day. :cry:


----------



## Twinklie12

Ooh Duckie almost through the TWW! When will you test? FX!

Tiger I am so sorry you are going through that. How awful! Your BIL sounds like a jerk! All you can do is limit your contact and know your son will believe you over anyone else!!! Xoxoxo


----------



## Jokerette

Tiger, oh my goodness! BIL sounds so horrible! I don't get WHY he would ever say those things about you... that's just mean and wrong. You poor thing :( I wouldnt want my son around someone who said those types of things either, so I can understand why you are upset. But, that being sad... try not to let others negativity pull you down. You a beautiful person inside and out, who did a wonderful thing saving herself for marriage and you have a committed relationship with your husband and a beautiful son. I hope BIL grows up soon and gets over himself. Maybe someday your son can know his uncle and never know what a horrible person he was. I'm sorry hun :(


----------



## Tigermom

Twinklie12 said:


> Ooh Duckie almost through the TWW! When will you test? FX!
> 
> Tiger I am so sorry you are going through that. How awful! Your BIL sounds like a jerk! All you can do is limit your contact and know your son will believe you over anyone else!!! Xoxoxo

Thank you! 

He will. And our son is brutally honest, in that whenever someone sneaks him something he shouldn't have (a treat before dinner), he did something wrong, etc. he is the first to pipe up and proudly announce it. If my BIL said anything rude or nasty about us, our son surely would inform us, and we could have a talk with him (or son, not my BIL).

They came home early, and it seems Archer had a nice time with his cousin. I hate that they don't spend more time with each other. My son knows his cousin that lives 2 hours away better than he knows his cousin just 15 minutes down the road from us because I am terrified of my BIL. :shrug: I need to let them play. I just hope that there is minimal interaction with "the uncle". 

Thank you for the support :hugs::flower:



Jokerette said:


> Tiger, oh my goodness! BIL sounds so horrible! I don't get WHY he would ever say those things about you... that's just mean and wrong. You poor thing :( I wouldnt want my son around someone who said those types of things either, so I can understand why you are upset. But, that being sad... try not to let others negativity pull you down. You a beautiful person inside and out, who did a wonderful thing saving herself for marriage and you have a committed relationship with your husband and a beautiful son. I hope BIL grows up soon and gets over himself. Maybe someday your son can know his uncle and never know what a horrible person he was. I'm sorry hun :(

Thank you! I was totally lost that anyone could treat another human like this. Especially... unprovoked! I don't get it. I'm just a non-confrontational person, and I just shut down with treatment like this. I do hope that he can know his cousins for sure, and I hope that we get the apology necessary to rebuild a relationship with my BIL. I guess my son will be able to go over there to be with his family; I will just be a nervous wreck until he gets home. :nope:

<3:hugs:

To everyone: I'm really sorry for sharing something so off the topic of TTC/pregnancy. I have just been a pathetic mess all day. Thank you for allowing me to share this. I hate that part of our life, but what doesn't kill us makes us stronger?!?!? I always told my husband, if we could make it through that kind of trial in the beginning of our marriage, we can get through anything.


----------



## duckie4

Well, I'm not sure when I'll test... I was gonna wait til Friday morning before my appt, but only because I don't think I'd get a BFP any earlier than 10-12 dpo... 

Twink, you mentioned someone had a BFP at 8dpo- any idea how long of a cycle that person had? 

Would any of the rest of you care to offer any thoughts or what dpo you got a BFP? I know statistically the longer you wait the more likely it is to be a true positive or negative...


----------



## Tigermom

duckie4 said:


> Well, I'm not sure when I'll test... I was gonna wait til Friday morning before my appt, but only because I don't think I'd get a BFP any earlier than 10-12 dpo...
> 
> Twink, you mentioned someone had a BFP at 8dpo- any idea how long of a cycle that person had?
> 
> Would any of the rest of you care to offer any thoughts or what dpo you got a BFP? I know statistically the longer you wait the more likely it is to be a true positive or negative...

I know that I couldn't get one until I was two days late, but I have a short cycle, so that was still about cd 27 ( my period was due cd 25, but the "normal" period length is 28). I was testing pretty frequently too, and still couldn't get those lines until I was late. PK was also a late positive tester. I believe her period was also late before she got those bfp lines :)

You can start testing ~9+ dpo, but if you don't see a bfp in your range of 10-12dpo, don't fear. It is NEVER too late... you are not out until af has arrived. PK and I can attest to that :hugs: We've seen it all in this thread :happydance:


----------



## Twinklie12

Jokerette was the 8 DPO BFP so she can attest to it!


----------



## Twinklie12

My HCG more than doubled... should have been around 900 and it was 2178!!!! And my progesterone was 40.7! All great... yay!!!!!


----------



## swanxxsong

Sorry ladies, things here have just been crazy lately! So trying to catch up but I apologize if I miss anyone! With it being tax time, hubby is working the craziest hours so I'm losing my mind! :brat: :rofl:


Mmm, I like gummy vitamins! :D 

I have DHA supplements that have yet to expire... they're saved from my last pregnancy. So I'm holding onto them until I get my BFP -- I figure there's no point in taking them yet. :rofl: But I know that was something my OB had written me a script for the last time I got pregnant, so I'll be adding that into the regimen when the time is right. It's rough on my tummy but worth it!

I'm currently CD14. Yesterday was a -OPK but getting there. Will be testing again soon to see where we stand today. :)

:hugs: MrsW. It's difficult to be TTC and wanting something so badly. I get obsessive sometimes too. It's impossible not to do so, I think! I am so sorry, sweets. :hugs: Glad your OPKs were showing some results, though. Sounds like you're doing well to cover all your bases!

Congrats Fleur! It'll be so soon that we're all fawning over baby pics! :happydance:

Glad your new OB is being proactive Twink! And that you're getting great bloods results; such a relief! :D :hugs: So happy for you!

:hugs: Tiger. I'm so sorry about BIL. :( That has to be so frustrating!

Duckie: with my first I got a BFP at 11DPO and my LP was 11-12 days at that point. With my second pregnancy I didn't know I was pregnant and tested later as a result. With my third pregnancy I got my BFP the day my period was due, and my LP has been ranging from 11-13 days (and then some) lately. I've never been able to get early BFP results like others, but it also benefits me since it usually helps me not test too early since seeing a negative really depresses me. :rofl:


----------



## Tigermom

Congrats Twinklie!!!! I am super excited for those numbers :) :happydance: 

Swan: DHA is the hardest for me to take. The vegetarian pills are in kelp capsules, and the iodine just kills my stomach. So I have to chug down a tsp or two of straight up oil. I haven't been able to take it for the last two days. :haha: I might have to mix it with something to take it today :)


----------



## Jokerette

Tigermom said:


> To everyone: I'm really sorry for sharing something so off the topic of TTC/pregnancy. I have just been a pathetic mess all day. Thank you for allowing me to share this. I hate that part of our life, but what doesn't kill us makes us stronger?!?!? I always told my husband, if we could make it through that kind of trial in the beginning of our marriage, we can get through anything.

I kind of like this in this thread we have all become friends and we can share things off the TTC topic sometimes... its what helps us get to know eachother even better... whats stressing us out and whats making us happy <3 :hugs:



duckie4 said:


> Well, I'm not sure when I'll test... I was gonna wait til Friday morning before my appt, but only because I don't think I'd get a BFP any earlier than 10-12 dpo...
> 
> Twink, you mentioned someone had a BFP at 8dpo- any idea how long of a cycle that person had?
> 
> Would any of the rest of you care to offer any thoughts or what dpo you got a BFP? I know statistically the longer you wait the more likely it is to be a true positive or negative...

Hi duckie, I was the 8dpo... it was this current pregnancy. I typically have cycles around 28-30 days... with 10-12day LP's. I have been pregnant three times (one was a loss). With BFP's at 9dpo, 9 dpo, and 8dpo. The 8dpo one was a squinter and I actually thought it was negative at first until a while later when I fished it out of the trash to peek again. Then I got my bloodwork done that night and my hcg was only 1. :rofl: soooo it was mega early. The next morning my test was still a squinter on an IC and a FRER. 

Here's a link to my Fertility Friend charts: 
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/jokerette

Here's chart with the 8dpo BFP:

Spoiler
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/jokerette/?i=5482352&

8dpo squinter... nothing on the FMU test, and a squinter at 2pm:

Spoiler
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=715491&amp;d=1388445970

Pregnancy test progression photos after my 8dpo squinter, with the hcg blood results:

Spoiler
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=718601&amp;d=1389198950



swanxxsong said:


> I'm currently CD14. Yesterday was a -OPK but getting there. Will be testing again soon to see where we stand today. :)

I hope you have a nice dark opk today! Post pics... I like seeing tests, htp and opk!! :)


----------



## Jokerette

Tigermom said:


> Congrats Twinklie!!!! I am super excited for those numbers :) :happydance:
> 
> Swan: DHA is the hardest for me to take. The vegetarian pills are in kelp capsules, and the iodine just kills my stomach. So I have to chug down a tsp or two of straight up oil. I haven't been able to take it for the last two days. :haha: I might have to mix it with something to take it today :)

When do you take your pills? I take mine at night before before bed so they dont upset my stomache... or if they do its not enough to wake me. I dont like taking them in the morning because then I do get a stomach ache


----------



## Tigermom

Jokerette said:


> Tigermom said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Twinklie!!!! I am super excited for those numbers :) :happydance:
> 
> Swan: DHA is the hardest for me to take. The vegetarian pills are in kelp capsules, and the iodine just kills my stomach. So I have to chug down a tsp or two of straight up oil. I haven't been able to take it for the last two days. :haha: I might have to mix it with something to take it today :)
> 
> When do you take your pills? I take mine at night before before bed so they dont upset my stomache... or if they do its not enough to wake me. I dont like taking them in the morning because then I do get a stomach acheClick to expand...

Oh... I can't take mine at night or I am peeing all night long from the B vitamins :haha:. I was trying that for about a week and noticed that, not only was I peeing all night, but I have more vivid (scary) dreams all night. So weird, right?

I usually take them around lunch time. I would prefer mornings, but just like you, I tend to have them come right back up.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi ladies,

Gosh tiger I'm so sorry to hear all of the history with your bil. How awful, I don't blame you at all for not wait thing to forgive and forget, I wouldn't either and I can't believe they expect you too! I'm glad you felt you could talk to us about it, stuff we chat about doesn't need to be ttc or baby related, we are all here for each other t chat about any subjects. And thank you for sharing, it means alot that you feel close enough to us to want to confide. Sending big hugs and hope you feel less stressed out today. 

Joker wow those tests are amazing, I can't believe you got a bfp with hcg of 1?! Amazing. 

Duckie with my first pregnancy I had an implantation bleed at 10 dpo that at first I thought was af. When it lasted a day and didn't come back, and I started to feel odd, I tested at night on 13 dpo, and got a bfn. I tested again on 14 dpo, again at night and got my bfp. With my second pregnancy, I think I could have got a bfp earlier as I felt off sooner and I had a line on my opk at about 11 dpo. I held off testing until 13 dpo and got a bfp with fmu. Good luck testing! Can't wait to hear! 

Hope you ov soon swann we will be doing the tww together again!!! Keep me updated on how you are doing!! 

Great news on the hcg twinklie, it's looking like a sticky bean for you!! Happy news. X

As for me, I had a dark opk last night and my temp dipped this morning, which would be normal for me on the day I ovulate so I think I am ovulating today!! I feel very fertile aha ha!! We dtd last night and the night before and we will do again today. I'm hoping to see a lovely big temp increase tomorrow morning and I will the. Feel confident I've ovulated. And then it's the dreaded tww. My cycle has been much more normal for me this month, and fingers crossed and touching wood as I say that thank goodness I've had no spotting so far and I'm praying it stays away.


----------



## Princesskell

Oh mrsw I have everything crossed for you this month, go for the final push and then let the TWW begin!! :dust:

Tiger that story is just horrible, the stuff of nightmares, I'm so sorry you were exposed to such behaviour. I am gad you and dh were strong enough to see it through, but I'm sorry it still troubles you now :hugs: I love some non ttc discussions on here too...whatever helps xxx
And duckie I was also as Tiger said a late bfp'er. I ad some pink tinged cm, a few bfn's then finally a positive opk at 14dpo and bfp at 15dpo, pretty late I suppose. With F it was even after it showed up :wacko: good luck :dust: xxx


----------



## Buttercup84

Tiger, omg your bil sounds like a right piece of work! I'm sure some people exist just to be spiteful and cause drama in the lives of others :growlmad: Hope you're feeling a bit better about things now :hugs:
Mrs W, sounds like your cycle is regulating again which is great :thumbup: Hope that means a BFP in April!
Duckie, my bfp this time was 11dpo. I got a stark white bfn at 10dpo. Good luck and hope this cycle is the one!


----------



## Tigermom

Thank you so much ladies! Sincerely. I find it so helpful just writing things down in here. I almost immediately felt relief after putting it down. Getting it out of my system, I guess :shrug:

Thank you! :hugs:<3

@Duckie: I forgot a few things. I got a positive OPK on CD 22 (3 days before my af was due and 5 days before my bfp). I got a very negative bfn that same day. So there is something about opks being stronger :) I also had pink cm the day I got my bfp. I forgot about that. That's why I got my blood drawn for hcg and progesterone. :haha: This amazing group of gals is 100% proof that anything AND everything can and will happen in TTC. :hugs:

I forgot if you said when you were testing?!?! :happydance:


----------



## Twinklie12

Tiger always feel free to share! I love that we can all be open with each other, easing stress has got to be beneficial for TTC right?! Haha

MrsW I love that your cycle seems to be regulating, I feel so good for you and this cycle!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ladies I need some temping advice! I woke an hour early this morning and went for a wee. When I realised I couldn't get back to sleep I took my temp and it was 97.05, very low!! I took it again at 6am as normal even tho I hadn't slept and it was 97.45 which was more what I expected. Which should I use? I thought I oved yesterday and the low temp means I def didn't but the higher temp if followed by another rise tomorrow round suggest I did. So annoyed this happened today of all days!! X


----------



## Twinklie12

What time was the first low temp MrsW? Early temps tend to be lower. If you slept even at all I'd use the second temp. So frustrating when we have odd temping happening around O time!


----------



## duckie4

i've not had any kind of good luck keeping track of temps, so i'm curious what the rest of these ladies will have to say too, mrs w. i usually sleep soundly until 2-3am, then i wake up every hour or two... and on the weekends i usually sleep a few hours later... so i end up with pretty erratic temps and trouble pinpointing my O date as well!


----------



## Mrs W 11

First temp was 5am. Bt that was after I got up for a wee. Why oh why did I get up and not temp first?! I'm so annoyed with myself. Having thought about it though, even the second temp is too low to indicate its rising, usually my first rise would be above cover line so I think I'm probably ovulating today, damn it!! We've dtd the last 3 nights and now I feel like we should dtd today as well even though really I'd rather have a night off. I hate ttc.


----------



## Twinklie12

Ugh that's the worst, I hate the last BD session when you are so done. Plus then I stress about it if we don't get the BD session in. TTC...ugh! haha. You can do it MrsW!!!!!


----------



## swanxxsong

You could always use a temp adjuster to shift it? I woke up three hours later than usual today... mortifying confession on my behalf, but A slept in until 10 so I woke up at 9 and realized, "OH CRAP!" :rofl: Anyway, my temp was higher than usual so I adjusted it accordingly since it was 3 hours off. 

I'm waiting on my OPK to dry, then I'll post a pic for you Joker. LOL! :hugs:

Duckie I should add, with A, I got a start white :bfn: at 9 and 10 DPO and then blaring positive at 11 DPO. (and then another, and another... I think I tested 10 times the first day and then never tested again lol!)

Yay MrsW! :happydance: We'll hopefully soon be TWW buddies! :D


----------



## swanxxsong

Okay here's my OPKs. Double-pic is two days ago and yesterday. Single is today. Seeing the darkening so I'm expecting a + tomorrow. :)

eta// and that's water in the cups, not pee. I always rinse them out but leave the sticks sitting on the cup because I'm insane in the brain about pee sticks on my counters... even if I clean the bathroom counters 2x a week or more. :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







others.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 1









today.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Jokerette

Tigermom said:


> Oh... I can't take mine at night or I am peeing all night long from the B vitamins :haha:. I was trying that for about a week and noticed that, not only was I peeing all night, but I have more vivid (scary) dreams all night. So weird, right?
> 
> I usually take them around lunch time. I would prefer mornings, but just like you, I tend to have them come right back up.

B-vitamin makes you pee more?! Is that a known side effect? If so.... hmm.... very ingteresting!



Mrs W 11 said:


> Ladies I need some temping advice! I woke an hour early this morning and went for a wee. When I realised I couldn't get back to sleep I took my temp and it was 97.05, very low!! I took it again at 6am as normal even tho I hadn't slept and it was 97.45 which was more what I expected. Which should I use? I thought I oved yesterday and the low temp means I def didn't but the higher temp if followed by another rise tomorrow round suggest I did. So annoyed this happened today of all days!! X

If you woke up an hour early I'd adjust the temp up 0.1 for every 30 mins... so your adjusted temp would be 97.25 . Thats what i might use?



swanxxsong said:


> Okay here's my OPKs. Double-pic is two days ago and yesterday. Single is today. Seeing the darkening so I'm expecting a + tomorrow. :)
> 
> eta// and that's water in the cups, not pee. I always rinse them out but leave the sticks sitting on the cup because I'm insane in the brain about pee sticks on my counters... even if I clean the bathroom counters 2x a week or more. :rofl:

Almost BD time!!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks girls.I've left it today and ill use tomorrow's to help me decide which to put in! I've got face packs and wine tonight in a bid to sleep until 6am tomorrow!!! X

Ps swann, yay, loos like we'll be very close, testing buddies! X


----------



## Tigermom

@Jokerette: haha I don't know if it's a known thing. I just notice that I urgently have to pee a few times after my prenatal, and my urine's always that greenish/yellow. I know that the b vitamins cause the color change, so I just made the assumption that they also caused the increased frequency :shrug: :haha:


----------



## duckie4

i'm trying not to drive myself too nuts the next few days, but its hard to do at the end of the tww! :dohh: i'm CD 24 today (10dpo), i've had very negative OPKs the last two days, and now that i'm out of those, i'm debating about when to POAS?! part of me wants to not bother and see how my appt goes tomorrow morning (maybe they'll check then?!)... part of me wants to wait for AF on sunday... and part of me wants to check every few hours between now and then because i just want to know! :shrug:

i haven't really had any symptoms this time around, which is the first time in my 6 months ttc where i haven't had myself convinced i was pregnant due to symptoms. i've had a little cramping, but it was a clomid cycle, so i don't want to think too far into that. 

*sigh* i know you've all been in this place, so i'm just rambling with my inner turmoil here. thanks for the love! :hugs:


----------



## Tigermom

Awww yes! The waiting is the worst. I still think we should just petition science for a pregnancy button. When you are ready, you and the husband push it together, and BAM! pregnant :) :haha: If only!

When is your period expected?


----------



## duckie4

what a great idea! haha. i wonder who we could pitch that to... ;-)

period expected sunday (3/30).


----------



## Twinklie12

Oh duckie I can't wait until you POAS, I so hope it's a BFP for you!!!


----------



## Jokerette

Duckie I'm a bad influence POAS addict so I say take a test with FMU tomorrow :) :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

It's only 2 days early if you test tomorrow! I agree, test!! 

I ovulated yesterday, got my definite huge temp rise today, woohoo. Dtd sun, mon, tue and this morning, praying I've done enough!!


----------



## Twinklie12

Yay for temp spike MrsW! So glad you feel like you covered your bases well with BD. Now time to relax a bit and try to keep your mind off the TWW!


----------



## Princesskell

Oooo Duckie this is the trickiest bit!! Eeeek!! :dust: I'm a bad influence the other way, I say save your tests till Sunday? :hugs:

Good luck mrsw...I'm glad this cycle has been more settled for you :dust: xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks girls. I've got a busy two weeks so shouldn't be too bad x


----------



## ricschick

good luck mrs w!!!!!! xxxx


----------



## duckie4

BFN for me this morning (cd 25, 11 dpo) :-/

Doctor didn't seem too concerned about a short cycle, said you can conceive naturally up to a 21 day cycle. And that if I'm getting +opk each month it's probably not a hormone thing. He also thinks that since I don't have any outrageous pain symptoms with intercourse or periods that there's a slim chance I have endo or cysts. He agreed to continue clomid for another few cycles if I want, providing I don't end up with a BFP this weekend or early next week. He also sent me with a lab order/ specimen cup for DH to have a semen analysis if we want to get that looked at before anything more invasive for me.

I have the rest of the day off, so I think I'll get my hair and nails done and maybe bake something for tonight to keep me from worrying too much about all of this! Thanks for the prayers and virtual support, friends


----------



## Twinklie12

I didn't get my BFP until 12 or 13 DPO so theres still time!


----------



## Tigermom

@Duckie: There is definitely still time!!! :hugs: The spa day sounds like a nice little mini retreat! Take your mind off of things, even for just a moment :flower:

@Mrs W: I'm so glad that this cycle is treating you better! :happydance: Yay for a busy TWW. I'm glad you'll have plenty to keep your mind off of things :hugs:


----------



## Princesskell

Still time Duckie!! X


----------



## swanxxsong

FX for you Duckie!! I hope you enjoyed your spa day!

Happy TWW MrsW! I expect I may O today and join you soon. :) 

We are having date night tonight so I'm very excited. It will be nice to have some time together in a relaxing setting. :) what's everyone's weekend plans?


----------



## Twinklie12

I am getting a pedicure with my mom today for my upcoming vacation, then girls night tonight (at Jokerette's house!). Should have a relaxing Sunday, maybe a little shopping. Going to have a rough three day work week right up until we leave for vacation on Thursday. I am thinking I will be working late every night. Fun! :/


----------



## Buttercup84

Keeping fc duckie, glad you have a plan in place for next cycle but hopefully you won't need it! :dust:
Hope you do O Swan so you and Mrs W can be tww buddies :thumbup: Rooting for both of you, hope we have the 'full set' of bfps in this thread before long! :thumbup:
This weekend it is OH's Saturday off so he's taken DD to visit his nan and 9 year old twin sisters and i've stayed at home to list on eBay and organise my fabric boxes! Tomorrow we're visiting both of our mums for mothers day (I know it's on a different date in the US, yet I think fathers day is the same?! Weird!) Have great weekends lovely ladies :)


----------



## Princesskell

Dropping off loads of :dust: any news duckie?

We've had a quiet family day today...a house viewing, soft play centre, pub lunch, some sunshine and some explosive poop!!!! 
Tomorrow we are going out for tea with the family for mothers day :cloud9: 
Happy mothers day xxx


----------



## Tigermom

Any news, Duckie?!?!? I'm keeping everything crossed!!!! :hugs:


----------



## duckie4

Thanks for checking in, friends! 

I had a lot of cramping yesterday, and a little bit of brown spotting last night. Today is supposed to be AF day, and usually she hits with some force- Like the sort of day where 3-4 super tampons are necessary! But it's only been a little brown/red on a tampon or two today (I only changed them so I could see what was going on in there). No cramping today either, which is unusual. 

I haven't PAOS again since Friday because I'm thinking that this weird period might just be from the clomid... Anyone have any thoughts about that? Maybe I will tomorrow if there's still just scant spotting when I get up in the morning...?

I've convinced myself it's a BFN this month but there might still be a little hope, huh?!


----------



## Twinklie12

I would test Duckie! Change in symptoms seems suspicious in a good way!


----------



## Tigermom

While clomid can cause changes, as it manipulates your hormones, these symptoms sound odd to me! I agree with Twinklie, I would test soon! These changes seem good! I spotted pink and brown the day my period was due :happydance:

Good luck and :dust:


----------



## Princesskell

Good luck duckie :dust:
Try and avoid tampons till you know?? Xxx


----------



## swanxxsong

Sorry to hear that your work week won't be so fun Twink! :( But I am excited for your vacation! You'll have such a nice, relaxing time!

Sounds like everyone had nice weekend plans :) 

I am officially in my TWW as I got my crosshairs today! So now we wait. I think we timed BD well, so we will see what happens! :) 

:dust: for you Duckie!! How are things??


----------



## duckie4

good luck this week, swan! ::thumbup:

i'm officially out :nope: BFN this morning and a heavier version of AF. i'll be calling the doctors office to send in the clomid again and getting DH set up for the SA sometime soon. so disappointing :cry:

on to cycle # 7...


----------



## Twinklie12

So sorry Duckie. Pamper yourself tonight and let yourself wallow for a bit if you need to. 

I have heard Clomid can work wonders so all of our fingers will be crossed for you! Xo


----------



## swanxxsong

Thanks Duckie! I am trying to be optimistic without getting my hopes up... easier said than done when I never imagined being in cycle 8 waiting for something exciting to happen. Oh, my naive heart. :rofl: But trying to be upbeat and keeping myself distracted with everything else in life. 

I hope the doctors are able to help you quickly and easily. :hugs: Will be thinking of you and praying hard! So sorry that the :witch: had to come and make Monday even more dastardly than usual. :(


----------



## Fleur29

So sorry that af came duckie :-( hugs. Second the others with the pampering and wallowing - it's the only way! And also hope clomid works it's magic - have had friends who've had great results with it.

Sending lots of bd to others in the 2ww. Definitely want to invent that pregnancy button!!

Afm, we had a nice time away. Not sure I would go to center parcs again - felt quite controlled/corporate if that makes sense?? We had a lovely trip but just don't think it's my thing!! Would rather rent a cottage and explore an area at my own leisure I think  I guess it didn't help that I refused to go on a bike, which I think is fair enough at 26 weeks preggers!

Move into third tri tomorrow - no idea how this has gone so fast??!! I am starting to feel really tired and achey now - very conscious that I need to keep things relatively sedate after my dd early appearance but so hard when work is so unbelievably hectic and with a toddler to care for!! I feel like my bump is soo tight today which worries me a bit but I think it's just the funny position baby has got into as not having any pain etc. 

Hope everyone is good anyway xx


----------



## Tigermom

Duckie: :hugs: I'm so sorry, hun! Sending you love and hugs!!! I too have heard magnificent things about clomid. Maybe your body just needs to adjust to it, and this next cycle will be your bfp. :hugs: Rest, and enjoy your Conkers treat tonight. Bath, bubbles, your favorite alcoholic drink, and just pamper, pamper, pamper. <3<3

Swan: Welcome to the TWW!!! When is your af due, and when will you be testing :happydance:

Fleur: How exciting! You are nearly there!!! Get lots of rest and definitely avoid those bikes :haha:!!! Keep us posted! <3


----------



## Princesskell

I'm so sorry Duckie :hugs: take some time for yourself. Af is rubbish coming on a Monday. All sending positive thoughts your way :flower:

That is pretty much my opinion on centre parcs too Fleur...it's very staged I felt. There are so many other places to explore at a fraction of the cost. Too many rules and city fold pretending to be country folk for my liking...just my opinion though :blush:

:dust: to the tww'ers xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Sorry to hear af has arrived duckie. Thinking of you :hugs: last cycle I felt so low when af came and I wallowed for a few days, if that's what you need to do you'll get through this. Not long until you ovulate now and make your baby!! 

I'm 5dpo today. Worried as had some cramping and pinching. I started spotting 5dpo last cycle but nothing so far, just creamy cm. 

Any advice on when to stop taking my agnus cast us and starflower oil?


----------



## Buttercup84

:hugs: duckie, sorry the witch came but fc the clomid does the trick next time.
Good luck swann, hope the tww goes by quickly for you!
Fleur, yeah that aspect has always put me off Centerparcs a bit. Like you i'd rather self cater and explore an area independently :thumbup: Yay for third tri too, I do think these second pregnancies fly by :flower:


----------



## swanxxsong

:witch: is anticipated ~April 11. At least, according to FF which thinks I have a 14 day LP. I'm thinking around the 9-10. My cycles still aren't completely regular since we stopped BF, but they're better, so it'll be sometime that weekend. 

I won't be testing until I'm late. Too much heartbreak over the last cycles to even do it. Sigh. I have a bunch of ICs, so I may test at 12 DPO, maybe, but we'll see. I'm not usually a POAS addict and have never been one to test super early. :shrug: So we'll see what happens!

Now to twiddle my thumbs and wait! :rofl:

Thanks for all the well-wishes; now MrsW and I have to sit and check the calendar obsessively, right? :)


----------



## Princesskell

Not sure about agnus castus and starflower mrs w...my supplements were either taken until o or right the way through the cycle, I suppose it's just a case of if they can be taken when pg? If not stop after o just in case?? :shrug: xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

I am 6 dpo now and still taking them all at the mo. I've heard if you just stop your progesterone can drop suddenly. But if I don't it might not be good if I were to get a bfp. Confused x


----------



## Twinklie12

I wish I could help mrsW I don't know anything about those supplements. 

My allergies are ridiculous today. Can't stop sneezing and I probably have to work late so it's going to be a loooong day. Ugh.


----------



## duckie4

thanks for all the love, ladies :hugs: we went for a nice long walk last night, had a glass of wine and snuggled on the couch. better perspective today :flower:

i picked up my clomid to try again this month (looking forward to those hot flashes again... haha), so hopefully round two will be more successful. :shrug: definitely having a stronger AF this week than previously, so maybe it did something helpful in there? i ordered some internet cheapie OPKs and HCG tests for this round. i'm going to continue my B-complex vitamins (with the prenatals, etc) and try get the raspberry leaf tea in my diet more regularly. any other natural supplement suggestions? are you all on ttc #2 or are some of you ttc #1 still, too?

question: i spotted a little saturday, and more sunday, then major AF started monday... should i could CD1 as monday? (that would mean the clomid extended my cycle a bit and would change when i take the next doses...) thanks for your advice!

DH and i were also saying last night that i need to look a little more into the big picture and not get so caught up in the ttc thing all the time. we still have our jobs (and i have a new job around the corner), house projects, vacations to plan, and lives to live! we decided that being sad one day is ok, but obsessing and trying to finance a bunch of expensive tests when its only been 6 (going on 7) cycles is a little overkill. we'll probably hang on to the order for the SA and maybe do that if we get closer to 9 months ttc. i already know that this will be much harder to do that just saying it, but perhaps it'll help me re-focus and not get quite so heartbroken every few weeks... :shrug: my new motto is going to be: "Rejoice in hope, be patient in tribulation, be constant in prayer" :thumbup:

keep us posted, swan and mrs w! i'm not very familiar with the angus castus either, but if i come across anything interesting i'll be sure to share. good luck with the allergies, twink, tis the season! :dohh:


----------



## Buttercup84

Duckie I think its just you and Twinklie that were/are ttc #1 but I think for most of us that have been ttc #2 or more it took a little while to happen. It took me 5 cycles and that was with tracking my cycles, well timed bding etc so it was obviously just a case of striking it lucky with the right sperm and egg, fc that'll be the case for you too :)


----------



## Tigermom

Fun Fact: 

Filling out a bunch of paperwork in your first trimester can lead to combining three different zip codes, and eventually being so convinced of the imaginary one that you have totally blanked on the real one. 

We are working our butts off to become credentialed with insurance companies for our clinic, so we can accept patients with insurance. However, there is just so much paperwork that goes along with it. And as many people can identify with, paperwork is tough enough with your full brain... it's nearly impossible with pregnancy brain. For some reason, my brain combined a bunch of numbers and has messed up our zip code since *AS LONG AS I CAN REMEMBER*. I have been messing up for so long that when my husband just corrected me, I was like "is he drunk? That's wrong"...

Wow... :dohh:


----------



## swanxxsong

How are you doing MrsW? :hugs: :) Any news yet?

How are you feeling duckie? I think typically people start CD1 as whatever day they've begun with any blood, but I could be wrong. I usually marked it as "spotting" on FF or w/e and let them figure it out... :rofl:


----------



## Mrs W 11

I think cd1 is the first day of full on bleeding. I wouldn't count light spotting as cd 1. 

Thanks swann, how are you? 

Not great here. Spotting started yesterday and turned red today so I suspect af is here sadly. I didn't realise how much I had riding on this cycle, feeling pretty gutted. If I didn't get a bfp I at least hoped my lp would be normal but I'm only 10 dpo today. I had absolutely no idea the after effects of the mc would be so devastating.


----------



## Fleur29

Mrs w so sorry to hear that :-( 10 day lp is not ideal but I conceived twice with a 10 day lp so try not to worry too much. Sending you lots of love and hugs. Hope hubby and dd are taking care of you xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks fleur. My lp used to be 14 days. Did you try anything to increase yours the months you concieved or just didn't worry too much about it? X


----------



## Fleur29

No I didn't. I was considering it and actually bought some vitamin b6(??) I might be getting my vitamins mixed up!! But never got round to taking it. I was always ovulating cd 16/17/18 on a 26-28 day cycle. This pregnancy my cbfm gave me the peak on cd19 - crazy!! But I still conceived with that shirt an lp.

Honestly I think you are doing everything right - stick with it, you will get your bfp. I will be so happy for you when I see that post. I am keeping everything crossed that it comes next month.

Love and hugs xxxx


----------



## Tigermom

I agree. I didn't temp on the cycle we conceived, but my lp were terrible before that. Some 9, some 8, some 10 if I was lucky. It adds unnecessary stress. The baby is also measuring a few days younger than I should be pregnant, and that only further shows my lp was super short. Don't count yourself out with that short lp. It definitely can be done :hugs:

I'm so sorry that the witch got you. Treat yourself, and remember that we are all here for you. :hugs: I know what you mean about deadlines. I was counting down my own deadline, and it made each month we didn't conceive more and more difficult. Try and take some *you* time today, hun!!! I am keeping you in my prayers!!!!


----------



## Twinklie12

So sorry to hear about the witch MrsW. Some cycles are just more disappointing than others. Hugs. Hope you can relax and have a pamper night. Xoxo


----------



## Mrs W 11

I think it is vit b6 Fleur, I'm already taking a b vit supplement. Thinking about it, I've never temped other than the times I got pregnant until now so I guess I can't know for sure that I had a 14 day lp but because I didn't get my bfp until 14 dpo I assumed so. 

My worry is that with Freya, I know she implanted on 10 dpo because I had an implant bleed that day and so my worry with a 10 day lp and that my pregnancies implant later is that by the time they go to implant, I'm already on af. 

Every cycle is getting harder and harder. I only wanted a 2 year gap between Freya and a new baby and I should currently be about 23 -24 weeks pregnant and got through the first trimester planning for that. I also spend alot of years after having an ovary removed at 21, worrying that I would not be able to conceive. After I got pregnant with Freya and my second pregnancy so easily, I stopped thinking it could be an issue and so this has all come as a huge shock. 

I'm not living really. Just existing and waiting.


----------



## Fleur29

I can understand why you're worried. The thing is - this is only cycle 2 (right!?) after the mc as the first cycle was so whacky. So keep remembering that. Not long at all. I know it feels like forever because of all the time before the mc as well. 

I know it's easy to say but I would try not to fixate on the age gap between Freya and your next baby. There are lots of bonuses to having a slightly bigger age gap than you'd hoped for - such as saving more ££, Freya will be that bit older and so can do more for herself, you will get your free nursery funding when on mat leave so less of a stretch if keeping her in nursery etc etc. I know none of these things compares with being pregnant and won't really make you feel better but I just wanted to say. It took us 4 months this time round which I know is really not long at all but now it's happening I'm glad it didn't happen right away - dd will be so much more grown up by the time baby arrives than had we fallen on month 1. I know it's easy to say that once you're actually pregnant. 

I'm not sure if I am saying things that help or not but I just hate the thought of you feeling so despondent because it will happen for you. You've been pregnant twice before and there is no reason it isn't going to happen again - just so frustrating that no one can say exactly when it will be. Easily the worst bit of ttc! Huge hugs to you xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks Fleur. I'm on cycle 4 now. The mc was very early January. I know you are right but what helps most is the time you always take to thinking of and trying to help others. That means alot. Thank you :hugs:


----------



## Princesskell

Oh mrsw I'm gutted to see the witch got you hon. I totally get you on the _existing_ bit...it upsets me to look think about the time I was ttc and basically I was just wishing it away. It's horrid how it takes hold of your life :growlmad:
I know you will get there soon and then I bet something will happen in your future to make you think 'so this was why I was supposed to wait until now' :hugs:
Look after yourself...lots of pampering and time to wallow right now.
How is dh doing with it all?
We are all sending love xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

He's doing ok thanks. I think he was abit upset as he thought we'd done it this month. He's not a big talker really but I think he's ok. 

I just feels bit numb. Got some b vit complex today to try and lengthen my lp. Here we go again.......


----------



## Buttercup84

:hugs: Mrs W, i'm so sorry this cycle wasn't to be. It's totally understandable that you're feeling down and wondering about what 'might have been' TTC is rubbish and I sincerely hope your time there isn't too much longer and you get that BFP very soon. Hope the B vit complex helps, I took B6 from cycle 3 and we conceived on cycle 5 so even if it wasn't the 'magic' thing that gave us our bfp it can't have hurt :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks buttercup! Out of interest did the b6 lengthen your luteul phase? And how did you stop taking it? Did you just stop after your bfp? X


----------



## Twinklie12

I have heard some people take it during oregnancy as well to help with MS


----------



## duckie4

sorry to hear of your rough weekend, mrs w. i can definitely empathize with you about 'not living' since i've been feeling the same way for 5-6 months (i'm on cycle 7 of ttc #1)... 

i started taking B-complex vitamins at the start of my last cycle. through some combination of that and a round of clomid, it lengthened my LP by a day or so. (usually 10 days, was 11 before i started spotting). it has made me a little bit nauseated even though i take them at bed time.


----------



## Buttercup84

I'm not actually sure as it remained at 11 days for cycles 3 and 4 but since 5 was my bfp one it maybe worked by then. Not sure when I implanted though. I stopped taking it just after I got my bfp as I had ran out by then but I had some b vit complex ready to try which is still unopened!


----------



## swanxxsong

:hugs: So sorry MrsW. :(

I used b complex to lengthen my LP. It did work! :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

Are you still taking it swann? How long did it take to work and how many days did you go to - from? Sorry for all the questions! X


----------



## Jokerette

MrsW, im so sorry to hear about AF coming :( :hugs:

My cousin is taking b6 complex and it has lengthened her LP from about 8 days to at least 11 or 12 now... She is still TTC, but her LP is definitely improving! It happened little by little over a few cycles


----------



## Princesskell

Vit b complex helped me on my first cycle, so I'm not surely how much it lengthened my Lp, but it worked like a charm! Fxd it's as lucky for you.
I always felt good to feel likes was taking control and trying something different each month? :hugs: xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Princess did you mean your last cycle? The one you got your bfp? Was your lp short before? X


----------



## Princesskell

Mrs W 11 said:


> Princess did you mean your last cycle? The one you got your bfp? Was your lp short before? X

Yes cycle 5 when I got my bfp was the first trying grapefruit juice, vitbcomplex and raspberry leaf tea! Worked for me. My cycles seemed pretty irregular, I seemed to have a short then normal/long one?? Cycle 4 before bfp af came on 12dpo :shrug: xxx


----------



## swanxxsong

Sorry I didn't reply sooner. I went from a 10 day to a 12-13 day LP by using Vit B. With my daughter I went from 10 days the cycle prior to us trying to getting my BFP the next month at 11DPO. 

This cycle I am at a 12 day LP. 

On that note, the :witch: just got me... I have a lot of thinking to do as we move into cycle 9. I'm feeling so down right now... trying to suck it up and be strong, but it's not always easy. 

How's it going duckie? O time yet?


----------



## Twinklie12

Aw Swan so sorry the witch got you. :( 

Try to let yourself wallow for a day or two, and even NOT think about it for a while. Whatever you need. 

We are here for you!!! Xo


----------



## duckie4

sorry it wasn't meant to be this month, swan. i certainly empathize with you :hugs: any plans to keep yourself busy this weekend? thanks for asking about me :flower:

i'm cd 11 today (in cycle 7 ttc)... i usually get my +opk on cd 14, so i guess it works out better that it'll fall over a weekend this time! i'm on my second month of the vitB complex and 4-6 weeks into pretty regular raspberry leaf tea (and the clomid again this month). preseed is at the ready, too! i've also made DH be a little more patient with the BDing, holding him to an every-other-day pattern until this weekend. he's an every day (and sometimes twice-a-day guy) so it hasn't been easy! :dohh: but perhaps it'll help to have some extra swimmers at the ready? :shrug:


----------



## Tigermom

Swan: I'm so sorry. Don't feel like you need to hide your emotions. Let yourself feel what you need to, and take some time to recover. Treat yourself!!! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks for the info swann, it sounds like the vit b really works for you. I'm sorry af got you, I understand how you feel, I felt the same way this cycle. It's taken the best part of a week to dust myself off and be positive again. 

Some days are easier than others, the sunny weather helps me. If you didn't live so far away I'd be over with a bottle of wine and a box of chocs!! X


----------



## Princesskell

We could have some wicked wine and chocolate nights from this thread!! I wish we all lived closer!

I'm so sorry Swan...I hope you can find some comfort over the next few days and then get hope back for the next cycle :hugs: xxx


----------



## Buttercup84

:hugs: Swann i'm really sorry she got you, are you going to try anything different next cycle? Are you already taking B6 or a complex like you did with your DD?
Good luck duckie, hope that + opk comes right on schedule :thumbup:


----------



## Jokerette

Hugs swan :(


----------



## Twinklie12

Thinking of you Swan


----------



## duckie4

Did any of you take a baby aspirin while TTC? I've been reading some mixed reviews about using it (supposed to help uterine lining, especially when clomid generally thins it)... But maybe I don't want to add a new supplement this late in the cycle? Or maybe it'd help!?

I'm cd14 today and got my +opk late this morning! We DTD this morning, yesterday and Thursday (cd 14, 13, 11) so hopefully we have it covered. Maybe oce more for good measure tonight then hope the temps rise soon!? FX!


----------



## Twinklie12

I don't know about aspirin but I would say keep BDing! I find the days right before and of O are the most important. And it can take a day a day or two to actually O after positive OPK. Good luck!


----------



## duckie4

you bet, twink! i usually O the same day or day after my +opk (and actually had my temp dip this morning as predicted), so thats why i was hoping i already BD'd enough! ;-)


----------



## Princesskell

Woohoo...good luck Duckie! Xxx


----------



## hopettc3

Good luck duckie!!


----------



## Tigermom

I don't know anything about the aspirin, but it sounds like you are doing great with the bd'ing! Keep it up!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Jokerette

Fingers crossed Duckie!!! <3


----------



## Jokerette

Duckie can you post a link to your chart again?


----------



## duckie4

i've never actually posted a temp chart here... how do i do that? i track with an app called WomanLog and also with OvaGraph. i'd be happy to if you can help me!


----------



## Tigermom

So we had our 12 week scan today. At our last visit, the baby was measuring 5 days smaller than the appointment date should have, but that wasn't a problem. Right now, the baby (at 12 weeks 0 days) measured 12w2d! Yay for healthy growth spurts!!!!

Everything checked out fantastically health wise. The neck measured great, and that reduced my risk for down's syndrome and the like from 1 in 1000 to 1 in 5000, so that was great! Just waiting for blood results in the next week. 

I have my guesses that it's a girl because I'm so sick, I'm covered in acne, and I feel that my pear shape is more pear-shaped :haha:. The heartrate at the visit was 167bpm, and that would also suggest girl. However, I even asked if there was any way she could tell if it was a boy or girl. She said the little nub was pointed at 45 degree angle which would suggest boy at this point (girls tend to point parallel to the spine). Of course, things could change as it isn't definitive at this point. So, for now, we are more focused on finding some boys names my husband will agree on.

My son's favorite is Teddy. As soon as I read it to him ( I went through our whole list haha), and he went "*GASP! Teddy bear!" and it melted my heart. I have to say that it wasn't my favorite, but I liked it. Then I heard my son say it, and I almost died from the cuteness. I might have to work on my husband to convince him of Theodore. Our little Teddy bear hahah So cute!

I have more names I love more, but my husband is really a pain in the @$$ when it comes to boy names. We have our girl names (top three) ready, and we are in love. It's just the freaking boy names. COME ON, MAN! Pick something you like instead of saying "no! I knew a ____" or "No... it sounds like____" for every name. 

Sorry I haven't really personally checked in. I'm doing ok. Just tired. Sick still, but it isn't as bad. I've been struggling with watching my weight climb up, but I'm doing good on not just pigging out. I'm eating healthy snacks, and I'm trying to make smart protein choices to keep me satiated. Other than that, personally, doing well. :shrug:

I hope all is well!!! :hugs:


----------



## Tigermom

I will post a pic when I get a chance :winkwink: I promise :hugs:


----------



## Twinklie12

We want pics Tiger! Yay for the great scan!!!!

I had my 8 week scan and all is well. :happydance: Our little blob looks like a good size and the heartbeat was going at a good clip. Yay!!! Can't wait for the real ultrasound May 9th!!!


----------



## Tigermom

Awww :wave: Hi, baby!!!!!


----------



## Princesskell

Great news on the scans girls :cloud9:

Tiger I love the name Teddy...super cute!!

How is everyone else doing? How's the bd'ing Duckie? Any o happening for anyone else? Mrs w how are you getting on with the supplements you are trying this cycle? Anyone who is o'ing around these last few days could have a baby due around when F was born. I think we conceived around the 15th of April in 2011!!! :dust: xxx


----------



## Twinklie12

Yes, Duckie and MrsW what's going on with you? 

xo


----------



## Tigermom

https://i1357.photobucket.com/albums/q747/samantharaechen/12weekscan_zps393a75be.jpg

Any guesses on boy or girl. Based on my terrible knowledge of skull theory, it looks "girl" to me. I have no idea. My symptoms still have me leaning towards girl too. We'll see!


----------



## Twinklie12

Oh Tiger so fantastic!!!! Adorable! I say girl. :)


----------



## Jokerette

Tiger what an awesome update!!! I love seeing you and Twinklie scan pics! 

Duckie how are you? As for posting a link I'm not sure on those two apps.... If there was a website you could post a link to the chart online


----------



## Buttercup84

Aww Tiger that's a gorgeous scan pic, no idea on gender but congrats on nearly being out of first tri :happydance:


----------



## duckie4

Good morning, friends and beautiful ultrasound babies you ladies have :thumbup:

Today is cd23 and 7-8dpo for me. I've been kind of crampy during the tww, a lot more so on my right side... I'm trying not to read into that too much, but it's different than previous cycles. :shrug:

I attached a picture of my FF bbt chart for you ladies to look at if you'd like. I thought the O date was the day the temp dipped the most (cd15 on my chart), but FF says it's the next day (cd16)- possibly when the temp went up to/past the cover line? My temps have stayed up (even with some poor nights sleeps) so that's a good thing. But I hope it wasn't too late of an O since AF is due by the end if cd26, giving me an LP of 10-11 days again.

Hopefully I can find enough things to keep busy this week while I finish my tww!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Princesskell

Ooooo TWW! Exciting Duckie!! Fxd the cramping is a great sign for you.
When will you test? Xxx


----------



## swanxxsong

Great scan pics ladies! :D :happydance:

KMFX for you Duckie! :hugs: So excited, hoping you get your BFP!

Buttercup: I've been taking a Bcomplex since we began TTC. Also baby aspirin, a prenatal and tried maca root last cycle but it made me break out worse than my teenage years ever made me break out... so, yuck!

I'm currently in TTC limbo. I went in to my doctor yesterday because over the weekend I noticed a very painful, tender lump under my belly button. She is unsure what it is, but I'm ordered for an ultrasound Thursday. She's hesitant to allow me to TTC this month since my O date is so close to when my ultrasound is... she's concerned I might get pregnant and then it turns out to be something serious. At the same time, she doesn't want to tell me 'no' and then leave me hanging for a month for no reason if there's nothing seriously wrong. So she's been discussing it with me. This is the last cycle, really, that we could try before we would have to stop for a couple of months (to avoid being due next tax season, at risk of my husband not being able to attend our child's birth... which in itself is crazy, but it's what we have to do at this point). We could try next cycle, putting ourselves at risk of being in the heart of tax season, but I think we will try then. However we're unsure what to do for this cycle because we don't want to 'waste time' but also don't want to risk doing further damage to whatever is wrong with me. 

So basically, I'm just a hot mess of emotion right now. TTC this time has been truly exhausting and draining for me and emotionally, I have been having a very difficult time. This wrench in the system isn't helping. I've spent the past 24 hours feeling really down and I know I need to get my head out of the funk, but can't seem capable of doing so. 

Sorry for the whine, I'm just having a really hard time right now. Hoping to find some peace soon. 

Glad to hear you all seem to be doing well. :hugs: :)


----------



## Princesskell

Oh gosh Swan I'm so sorry for all your pain right now :hugs:
I really hope the lump is nothing serious. Have they any guesses what it could be? I hope you can come to a happy decision about ttc. Sorry you may have to have a break for dh's work. He must be crazy busy around that time :wacko: 
Sending you big hugs right now xxx


----------



## Twinklie12

Awwww Swan, I'm so sorry that your are going through this pain, and the limbo with trying to figure out what to do for TTC. Ugh! Let us know when you find out what the lump is, I hope it is nothing serious. I can't imagine the tough decision about stopping TTC for the tax season issue, but I do know how serious that can be as I've had accounting friends. I don't think I could stop myself from trying once I had my heart set on a baby... but I also couldn't imagine having to go through birth without DH. I hope evertything resolves itself... could you have your scan moved up? Maybe you will get cleared of the health issue, O late, and be able to TTC this month!


----------



## hopettc3

Great scans Twinklie and Tiger!!! I have my 18 week scan on May 9th! I guess we'll be going the same day Twinklie!! 

Swan: I hope the lump is nothing serious. 

As for me, we went to visit our families for a week. We spent way too much time at the in-laws (in my opinion) and not enough time enjoying the week. My baby is being pretty good. I feel little kicks now and then. The only issue I have is if I go too long without eating (more than 2-3 hours) I get super nauseous. I'm still gagging when I brush my teeth in the morning, but still have yet to actually vomit. 
The snow is finally almost gone!! We don't have any in our yard anymore and now just waiting for the lake to thaw. I can't wait for summer!!

I hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Swann I'm sorry you are feeling so emotional and upset. I completely understand. Acupuncture has really helped me with this. I was feeling completely overtaken, heart broken, emotional, desperate, obsessing over my cycle, but my acu has really helped balance me and I feel much happier, more grounded and calm. I still want to get pregnant and we are trying of course but its stopped taking over my life. 

I'm sorry to hear about the painful lump. I hope your tests show it's nothing serious. Have you decided wether to ttc this cycle or not? If the dr hasn't said not to, I probably would. We are all here for you to talk whenever you want to :hugs:

Duckie, happy tww!! Will you be testing early? 

Tiger, lovely scan pictures! I'm glad all is going well for all of the conkers bumps. 

I'm due to ov tomorrow. Got my blaring pos opk yesterday and I usually ov on cd19 which is tomorrow so hopefully I will see a temp dip tomorrow. 

Xx


----------



## Fleur29

Hi everyone, it's been a while! Hope everyone had nice Easters and ate lots of choc ;-)

Swan - sorry to hear re the lump - am sure it's nothing serious but worth getting checked out. Keep us posted??

Glad everyone else is good. Loving the scan pics. I think you're having a girl tiger, your scan pic is a lot like my dd's!

We have had a busy time of it - dd moved into big girl bed and potty training all in the space of 10 days! We didn't really plan it like that but she took to the bed straight away and the potty training has been good so far too with only one accident in 5 days! My baby is growing up!

I had a midwife appt last wk and all looks good, measuring right on target. The only thing is baby is breech. I'm 30 weeks today and sure that it's still breech... So getting a bit worried by that as I really don't want a c-section but was reading about ECV this eve and that sounds terrifying too. Any tips on getting babies to move head down? I know there is plenty of time but I just feel like I maybe don't have 10 weeks left, given my dd was early, and if so, the pressure is on to get baby to move. Or I need to prepare myself for a c-section I think... I just hadn't even really considered it as assumed I would have a natural labour as with dd, so it's a weird thing to think of.

Anyway hope you're all good. Pk - you must've had your scan by now??

Mrs w - so glad the acupuncture is helping

Xx


----------



## Princesskell

Lovely to hear from everyone! It's great that we are all at such different stages of our journey but can all share our thoughts in such a supportive place :cloud9:

Good luck this cycle mrsw. I'm glad the acu has helped you get to such a positive place. I have always fancied having a go myself :dust:

My scan is today Fleur! Well it's in an hour and a half so I'm terrified but excited. Will update you all later xxx


----------



## Fleur29

Best of luck pk!!!!! Keep us posted xxxx


----------



## Twinklie12

Duckie I love a good TWW! When will you test!? FX so hard... can't wait to hear!

Hope, I also need to practically eat constantly, but only small meals. If I eat too little, feel sick. Eat too much, feel sick. It is a delicate balance. haha. 

PK - update us on your scan as soon as you can! Yay!

Fluer, my neighbor had a son who was breech for a very long time but he moved on his own eventually. She did try like ice packs on top of her belly to try to motivate him to move south! haha


----------



## duckie4

I'll be praying for you, swan. Worrying about something you have no control over is simply miserable :hugs:

Good luck this time around, Mrs W! I hope you continue to feel well :flower:

I work up with a very sore throat yesterday and it has turned into a full-blown head cold today. Ugh. I've read that this can be an early sign of pg...?! but I had a cold in my tww during my 3rd month ttc and it was not the case. :shrug: I've continued to have some mild cramping and a little more CM than usual. Also had some (TMI alert!) clear-white tissue in the toilet when I've used the bathroom this morning. Hopefully it's not pre-AF...

I tested last night (7-8dpo, depending where I actually O'd), of course was a BFN. Negative opk, too. I'm cd24 and normally 26-27 day cycle... Since I have IC tests, maybe I'll POAS again in the next day or two.


----------



## Twinklie12

Duckie I had an awful cold in the TWW of this pregnancy. I was miserable and dying to take cold meds but held off just in case. I hope you feel better!!!! Tea with lemon and honey helps some I found. And I know people swear by the netti pot.


----------



## Princesskell

Just back from the scan and Bug looked perfect! :yipee: it definitely is another live wire, jumping around all over!! Xxx


----------



## Twinklie12

Yay PK! So exciting! Hope you can share pics soon! :)


----------



## swanxxsong

Thanks ladies :hugs: you're all so wonderful. 

Scan is at 7am tomorrow. I have not taken OPK yet today, but did the past couple of days and nothing yet. Hopefully by tomorrow night I would have answers and would know about the status of my TTC journey by then. 

I'm anxious for answers and nervous, but we'll see. They've thrown out a few possibilities: cysts, hernia, other assortments of things. I'm just waiting to see what they say. :) I will keep you all posted!


----------



## Jokerette

Swan- I hate the thought of you being in TTC limbo and also the unknown pain :( I hope you canb get in to be seen really soon and get some answers. And if it something there, i hope they can resolve it quickly and get you back to TTC before tax season comes around

PK- hooray!!! thats wonderful news

Duckie - I'll keep my FX for a bfp tomorrow.... your LP is getting longer possibly? Thats good, but I'm hoping its longer because youre pregnant and just not showing up pn the test yet!

Mrs W - happy O day!!! I guess we wont see you on BNB today ;) you'll be busy

As for me... feeling lots of movements today and yesterday which is nice... they are starting to be more noticable and less like bubbles more like kicks. Very cool. Ever since my ultrasound last week when I found out the bleed was gone I'm feeling more attached. Like this is really a take home baby. Even once I was past 12 weeks this time I was still so nervous about a sudden complication, but I'm feeling better now. We got her room setup, and I have been going through hand me down and cosignment shops looking at baby girl clothes. (Twinklie, I cant wait to find out what youre having so I can see if I should put together a boy bin or a girl bin for you! )


----------



## Tigermom

I can't believe it. Out of the first trimester!!!! WOOT!! :)

:haha: it's hard to believe, isn't it? I'd like to say time flies, but that would be a lie. Hopefully, my nausea will be out of here soon. It's nearly gone, but I do get sick every few days for no real reason.

My body has really been changing. I am that loose, bumpy, lumpy look now, and I'm down to nearly no clothing fitting, but it's so exciting!

1/3 of the way down :)


----------



## Tigermom

Pk: so exciting!!!! :happydance:

Duckie: feel better :hugs:

Swan: I'm so sorry. Sending prayers that it is nothing serious :hugs:


----------



## Princesskell

Good luck today with the scan swan xxx


----------



## Twinklie12

Swan, Thinking of you, hope the scan brings some clarity and stress releif. xo


----------



## duckie4

Thought I'd hop on and give a little update:

I'm cd27 (11/12dpo) today. I've had a decent amount of cramping the last 2 days (heating pad and Tylenol worthy cramps) but no spotting until just now and it was dark brown, only when I wiped. I had the same thing for 2 days last cycle starting on cd26 and cd27 then af showed up the next day. Before the clomid I was 26 day cycles at best, so I guess at least they're stretching out a bit...? I haven't temped the last few days because I have not slept well at all, so I don't know where I stand there.

Just POAS with an IC and it was a very white, bfn. :growlmad: After being sick all week, and now with AF knocking, I'm feeling pretty grumpy. I know it's not over til the real AF shows up herself, but it's looking bleak. 

Anywho, stay tuned... :shrug:


----------



## Fleur29

Duckie - sorry to hear re spotting, although I had exactly what you describe with dd and assumed I was out - it tailed off after a day or so and then I got my bfp (I didn't test early) so as you say you're never out til you're out! Keeping everything firmly crossed for you.

Swan - any update from your scan? Hope all ok xx


----------



## Twinklie12

Swan we are thinking of you. Hope everything was ok at the scan!


----------



## Princesskell

Let us know how you are today Duckie. Fxd she didn't arrive. I've heard so many people have the spotting and then nothing. I had some funny peach coloured cm before my bfp :shrug:

How did it go Swan? 

Hope the bd'ing going well mrsw!! :winkwink: xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks pk! I'm 4dpo now got my cross hairs yesterday. How are you doing? You & tiger are just approaching a really nice bit of pregnancy, feeling better, more energy, movement etc! 

Duckie I'm sorry you are feeling down, I hope the witch doesn't show up. Xx

Swann thinking of you, I hope your scan was ok xx


----------



## duckie4

I'm out :cry: :witch: On to cycle #8...

Hope you're doing ok, swan :hugs:

Good luck this week, mrs w :thumbup:


----------



## Princesskell

Oh no Duckie...I'm so sorry she came :growlmad: take some time for yourself before you get your head round being ready or next cycle :hugs:


Hi mrs w...hooray for crosshairs. Did you feel you've achieved a successful go? Fxd honey :dust:

I'm doing good, still in full grip of yakky ms which is draining but also a constant blessing. I'm telling work tomorrow which should be fun.

Xxx


----------



## Twinklie12

So sorry Duckie. :(. Boo to the witch! 

MrsW yay for crosshairs! Always so exciting to me! Haha. When will you test? FX for you!

PK I hope you get rid of MS soon. I am nauseous here and there but no actual getting sick yet. 

I took my first weekly bump pic today. Not announced yet so not on Facebook or anything yet.


----------



## Princesskell

Awww Twinklie that's super cute!! Xxx


----------



## ricschick

keeping my fingers crossed for those bfp!!!

wow pk your already nearly 14weeks!! that's gone quick!! I hope the ms goes soon! poor you! xxx

im 27weeks which is amazing its gone quickly but I still have a long way to go and im so big and uncomfy!! oh well not long now I spose! xxx


----------



## Fleur29

loving the pic twinklie - so cute! I have done hardly any bump shots this pregnancy, I keep forgetting! I must remember...

Ricschick - I felt like that a few weeks ago but now I'm nearly 31 weeks and it feels like i have no time at all and wondering how the hell has this pregnancy flown by so fast?!! Especially if this baby makes an early appearance like his/her older sister! I feel so big and uncomfortable now and cant get comfy in bed at all - i cant wait to give up work. 4 weeks left and counting...

PK hope your MS goes away soon. How did telling work go?

Fingers crossed this is your month Mrs W - keep us posted! X


----------



## Twinklie12

Thanks ladies! Hopefully I keep up with the pics.

Worried about Swan... I hope everything is ok.


----------



## Fleur29

Yeah I was thinking the same. Hopefully she is just busy busy and hasn't had time to get on here...

X


----------



## Princesskell

Is she on any other threads??


Telling work went well thanks, most of them said they had an inkling! :dohh: xxx


----------



## Fleur29

I just did some stalking (!) and she hasn't posted anywhere else... Hopefully she just hasn't had time to update us. Is she in the fb group? I will have a look in a mo.

Glad it went well pk! Have you thought about when you will go on mat leave?? X


----------



## Princesskell

Good stalking Fleur!! Hope she is ok.

Yes I will try to go back to school in September and finish as clse to my edd as possible!! We finish for half term on the 22nd of October-ish I think? My edd is 30th if October although the scan said the 24th...cutting it fine??? :wacko:


----------



## Fleur29

I've sent her a Facebook message so will see.

Haha!! That is cutting it quite fine!! But I know it gets complicated with terms etc when you're a teacher... Can you not finish mid-term if you wanted to? I have to say I am struggling a lot more this time round and glad I have 5 weeks (in theory!) off before my due date but I know it's different when you work in a school etc. 

Ooh swan just replied! Ok she is alright!! She has just been busy ;-) I will let her post an update anyway! X


----------



## Princesskell

Thanks Fleur, good to know she's ok.

Yeah I can finish mid-term,I doubt they will give me my own class for only half a term so it will probably be booster groups or something so that will be easier to leave with little notice. I will just see how I'm coping. I'm only part time so it's not too much? We wil see! Xxx


----------



## Twinklie12

Oh glad she is ok! Phew. 

PK teaching while very pregnant seems like it would be very tough. I admire all you teachers!


----------



## Tigermom

Duckie: I'm so sorry :hugs:!!! I hope you gave yourself some time and enjoyed your Conkers treat!

As for me: I'm doing much better. The nausea is still coming and going, but it has been at least a week since I have thrown up, and the nausea is much milder when it's there. Really, just hunger or car sickness bring the nausea.

I'm also having my lovely SI joint pain/sciatica that I was blessed with when pregnant with my son. :haha: Nothing makes it better per se, and it comes and goes randomly or if I don't have good posture when cleaning or something like that.

I feel like I've been slacking on here. I've just been pooped. Working on some things, some personal things. I've found that pregnancy has given me a zero tolerance with my son. I've been snapping more and more, and I hate what I felt like I've been becoming. I can tell it's been hormonal crap, but I seem to be unable to stop it until I go total psychomom. Then when it's done, I am just filled with guilt because I know it was an over-reaction. :( So, I have been really really working hard on being with my son, talking through the triggers, etc. It's totally helping. I'm returning to myself. I still have moments when I need a bit of alone time to calm down, but these pregnancy hormones are a b**** :shrug: This is probably just me. 

Other than that, I've been doing better with getting more protein in. That's helped the nausea calm down too (not to mention being out of the first trimester). I've also found that the protein allows me enough time to make a healthier snack rather than the emergency snack, if that makes sense. When the nausea was extreme, I'd have to grab the nearest thing that sounded good, which was usually a starch (pretzels, chips and salsa, fruit if it was already prepared), but now, I'm doing better. I can have a salad (which I've been craving), make a protein dish, etc.


----------



## Fleur29

Tiger - glad you're feeling a bit better. Hope that the magical second tri kicks in soon!!

I am so with you on being psychomom - my tether is so unbelievably short since being pregnant. I think it's a combo of hormones and being tired from pregnancy - plus a very defiant 2 year old! Don't beat yourself up about it. I know it's horrible when you feel like you've overreacted with them though. I always feel horrible guilt afterwards. Hugs to you xx


----------



## Tigermom

Thank you so much!!!! 

I'm so glad to hear that I'm not the only one. I have to admit that I've felt infinitely better since really putting my biggest effort towards my attitude. I feel like my son has been behaving better too... although he's a super big butthead a lot of the time :haha:


----------



## swanxxsong

Oh gosh I am so sorry! I had forgotten that I hadn't posted on BNB. I've been busy and a total space cadet lately. :brat: I am just so... ugh. Anyway. 

They see nothing around my abdomen as to what might be causing the pain. But thankfully, it's not a hernia. However there is a cyst on my liver that they'll continue to monitor for the rest of my life/its existence. That was an unexpected discovery. 

I called my OB today and they said nothing of interest except that my annual is soon and we can discuss the pain. 

Regardless, I'm trying to keep as upbeat as possible. I cried a lot about it yesterday, but today I'm trying to keep it positive. It's all a frustrating mess and I'm in the midst of changing doctors due to my insurance change, but my new OB spoke with me and seems really proactive and interested in researching all options before just doping me up on meds for the pain, like my original OB wanted. They want me to come in soon (my insurance is changing on the 1st so it's complicated) as they want to do a pelvic check and potentially an ultrasound of my repro organs. I had fibroids with my first pregnancy and have been having pains the past four days so she wants to check up on me and see what is happening. She's stated that she wants a thorough check for cysts and fibroids and potentially look at endo as a possibility. So, nothing but a bit of anxiety to throw at me. However she reassured me that this is all just routine for her when someone speaks of unusual pain in that area and she vowed she will do all she can to help me figure out what is happening. 

Aside from that, the ultrasound tech bruised my ribs or something taking the u/s. She was very rough and I am still having pain. I cannot lay in bed without pain, or sit down with poor posture and not feel pain. It's a bit annoying, to say the least, as it's been almost a week and I don't think this is normal to feel after an ultrasound of one's liver or gall bladder... NOT impressed!

Anyway. 2WW for me and more waiting as we await answers. Things could be worse, but I definitely wish they were a little better right now. 

I sadly need to run out to get to work but I am so so sorry I left you all hanging and I will check in tonight to catch up with how everyone is. :hugs: xoxo


----------



## Princesskell

Don't apologise Swan we just hoped things were ok! :flower:
So it sounds like some good things, some not so good and some still confusing :shrug:
I hope your new dr continues to help and investigate and your pain can be eased soon. In the meantime I hope this TWW brings lovely news that can take your mind off everything else xxx


----------



## Twinklie12

Good to hear from you Swan! As PK said, don't apologize, we are just glad you are doing ok. I hope they get to the bottom of this pain soon, that is just not fair. Do you feel like you BD-ed well, making this a hopeful TWW? We can't wait to see you test! xo


----------



## hopettc3

Hi ladies! Once again I haven't been updating on bnb. Dh thought I was getting a bit obsessed so I took a break. I also have been under some stress. My parents have been having financial problems and mom is totally stressed out which is a bit scary because of all her heart problems. I also had to deal with in-laws which is stressful to even think about. I told DH we won't be going anywhere for the rest of the year unless its for a vacation where we don't have to deal with family. 
As for my pregnancy, its going well. I still have nausea if I don't eat at least every 3 hours which totally sucks. I'm trying to eat more healthy options now, but that can be a little difficult.
Oh man, I just left for an hour to eat. I started getting major nausea and realized I hadn't eaten in 4 hours! Anyways, I have my 18 week ultrasound next friday the 9th! So excited and can't wait to find out the sex. I'm kind of leaning towards boy, but not as sure as I was with the girls. We'll see! 
It looks like all of you are doing well. I hope I haven't missed too much.


----------



## Tigermom

Sorry to hear about the family stress! Sending your family prayers <3

Take care, hun :hugs:


----------



## Twinklie12

Aw Hope I want things to get better for you - try not to internalize it and take it easy. xo


----------



## hopettc3

Thanks ladies! I just talked to my mom today and she seems to be feeling a lot better. They were able to get some help and are doing way better. My sister is driving up from Seattle to visit them this weekend. My brother-in-law is buying our shared house from us. So glad thats happening because we could really use the money. As for the in-laws, I only talk to them when absolutely necessary and only about how everyone's doing. I never go into detail which means I can avoid any conflicts. 
I try not to let any stress bother me. I always talk about it with dh so he knows exactly how I feel. This pregnancy has made me more emotional than ever. I cry so easily! Seriously, I've probably cried more in the last 4 months than in my entire life!!! 
Staying positive for my little one!! 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## hopettc3

I just thought I'd check in. I had my monthly checkup and looks like we're doing great. Finally got to hear baby's heartbeat clearly. When we went at 13 weeks it was very faint. Apparently, the doctor's doppler is crap and can only pick up the heartbeat at 14-15 weeks. Anyways, the heartbeat was anywhere from 120 to 150 which is pretty good. I'm feeling way more kicks now (yay!). And I've put on 6 lbs up till now. I'm hoping to get more active so I don't end up gaining too much. I'm a little overweight so I know I shouldn't gain too much. I have my scan on Friday and really can't wait to find out the gender!! Dh says he doesn't want to know, but he got his way the last two times. Now its my turn and I'm finding out! 
How is everyone else doing? 

Any ladies in the tww right now? I hope you're all doing well!


----------



## Tigermom

So glad to hear from you, hope!! :hugs: So exciting. 

AFM: I'm doing ok. I think because I lost so much weight last year, my body is easily going to go either way. I've gained quite a bit, but luckily, it's all in the belly area. My face, legs, arms, etc. all look the same and measure the same (I was measuring since I was using a weight loss app). I have a regular ole ob appointment on the 21st. It will be nice to hear the heart beat again. That's so reassuring. I've been feeling some fullness in my uterus. Almost stretching, and I'm hoping that's the beginning to feeling rolls, kicks, and punches from my little one. I'll be so happy to not guess if the baby's doing ok. Movement is so reassuring. My pregnancy app said that if this is your second child, starting in the 15th week, it's common to feel the baby move. I sure hope that's me. I am fairly sure I didn't feel that with my first born until much later, but my placenta was anterior. 

Also, other news, our son is potty trained. He has been wearing a diaper for the last few days because we've had so much to do, but he never goes in it. He even used the toilet in a Target today, which was so exciting!!! I never thought my kid would be 3.5 before he even started training, but he hated it whenever we tried before. We decided against forcing him to do it. We wanted him to be excited. Now he is, and he gets so excited to tell us "Mommy... Daddy... I need my diaper off. I have to go potty" I think tomorrow we will go back to underwear and pants. We tried it too early on and ended up with tons of laundry :haha:

Hope everything is well with all of you lovely ladies!!! :flower:


----------



## Princesskell

Well done Archer with the potty training :yipee: I think it's right to do things when the child is ready and often boys are later.
I have not attempted it yet with F, I will be looking for signs as the weather gets warmer!

I can't remember if I posted on here that we are selling our house? So I'm busy with lots of cleaning for each visit :dohh: not easy when you have 2 children (F and dh!) following you round messing everything up!!

Pregnancy wise I'm feeling ok, still nauseous and chubby but my energy is coming back.

Any news from the TWW ladies? Xxx


----------



## Tigermom

Princesskell said:


> Well done Archer with the potty training :yipee: I think it's right to do things when the child is ready and often boys are later.
> I have not attempted it yet with F, I will be looking for signs as the weather gets warmer!
> 
> I can't remember if I posted on here that we are selling our house? So I'm busy with lots of cleaning for each visit :dohh: not easy when you have 2 children (F and dh!) following you round messing everything up!!
> 
> Pregnancy wise I'm feeling ok, still nauseous and chubby but my energy is coming back.
> 
> Any news from the TWW ladies? Xxx

:haha: I'm so glad I am not the only one with a second "child" :rofl: My husband is super organized, and he pretty much is our vault for bills and paperwork, but come to the house... Sheesh! It's literally like having a second child. 

I'm also glad I'm not the only one feeling chubby. :blush: Any baby movements yet, PK?


----------



## Princesskell

No Tiger not yet, but placenta is anterior so I may not feel anything until later? :shrug: xxx


----------



## Tigermom

That's what I've been told, and that was my experience in my last pregnancy. I remember not feeling things until very late. 

I read from 15 weeks on, second pregnancies can start to feel kicks, so here's to that happening soon for both of us :flower:


----------



## Tigermom

I can't believe we are a day apart!


----------



## Princesskell

I know...my scan actually reckoned I'm due on the 24th but looking back at my chart I don't think that's really possible?? :wacko: I'm sticking with my date! Xxx


----------



## Jokerette

Hi ladies, sorry I have been MIA.... i feel like I havent had a moment to breathe lately! Raising a toddler is hard... I had no idea how hard! He's really testing the limits and my sanity. Then, just when I think I can't take it, he reels me back in with a hug and kiss and melts my heart. And, overall I know I have a very easy kid, so I don't know how some others do it!!! 

Kennys been potty trained for a little over a month, wearing undies everyday, but suddenly he started having accidents again. I realllllly dont want to go back to diapers after a whole month of success in undies. I can't figure out whats causing the regression... but its frustrating! And then he looks up at me after we clean it up and say "Mama are you sad?" and I say, "Yeah, im kind of sad that you had an accident, it makes me happy when you go in the potty." And he will say, "potty makes you happy?" LOL... hes so stinkin cute, but I wish the accidents would stop! Then, theres the typical toddler stuff, like hiding things when I need them, toddler tantrums in restaurants, and fighting bedtime. Man, im exhausted! 

I'm about 22 weeks pregnant and I let myself have a glass of wine last night. It was just what I needed. I've allowed myself one glass every couple of weeks since entering 2nd trimester and I am really liking it. I know its not for everyone, but after doing some reading and speaking with my Dr, she agreed that a couple glasses a month if just fine, and I think its helping to keep me calm in the midst of the toddler storm! haha!

I dont think I posted in here, but last week I had spotting and cramping, so I went to the ER. They monitored the contractions and I ended up going home later that night after they checked everything on the ultrasound. Bailey looked fine, but they said I need to rest more, not lift so much, and just generally take it easy. So thats what I have been doing and this week I feel much better physically!


----------



## Twinklie12

Hope, glad you are feeling better about things and had a great appointment!

Pk, good luck with the move, and your two "kids". :) I always joke I am already a single mother as I take care of my DH. 

Tiger - We are all are own worst critics when it comes to body imagine I feel. I am sure you look fabulous. :) It takes me like 40 shots to get one I am okay with for each weekly bump pic. Finding one with no double chin or fat arm seems impossible! haha

Jokerette - I need to give your boy a talking too! JK. He is so cute and he must know it and is seeing what he can get away with. Plus he totally senses this impending change and is acting out I bet. Not that any of that makes it easier! So God bless you! Hope you manage to still take it easy and relax for Bailey's sake. Make DH step to it some more! haha. 

As for me, I had been feeling pretty good lately, and trying not to let that concern me. haha. Feeling my asthma a little bit more lately but still in control I think. Tiny little bump starting I think, but could just be bloating. I feel like the next few weeks it will grow exponentially from what I have seen in others' bump pics. My NT scan is TOMORROW. Eek! So excited and nervous. Thinking good thoughts. If all goes will I will visit Jokerette after and try out her doppler.... plus then lots of errands with DH after that. Prepping for our big Mother's Day BBQ and announcement! :)


----------



## Jokerette

Twinklie, I was very spoiled last night DH gave me a 90 foot rub!!


----------



## Fleur29

Hi girls, great to hear everyone's updates. It feels like I know so many people who have been potty training recently!! My dd has been trained for a few weeks now. It's good to think our eldest will be out of nappies before the younger ones arrive huh! Jokerette - I was reading about regression the other day - my dd has had a couple of days where she has had accidents. It is frustrating :-( apparently it's common once they're initially trained to regress. I read that one of the reasons for this is because to start with you are saying 'do you want a wee' to them every 5 mins. Then when they catch on, you tend to stop asking so much as most of the time they will tell you. Anyway what I read is that you're supposed to say to them whenever you go somewhere/get up for the day - the potty/toilet is over there - if you need to go you know where it is and you can ask me for help - apparently you're supposed to try and get them to take responsibility as much as possible. Very frustrating though I know as you think it's cracked and then it all goes to pot!

Glad to hear everyone's pregnancies are going ok. Sorry to hear about your scare Jokerette - never fun :-( but hope you are taking it easy, I had spotting at 17weeks from a cervical erosion that was not much fun.

I'm now 32 weeks and finishing work in 2 weeks! I can't wait!! I feel massive and my brain isn't functioning at all!! I can't remember if I said that baby was breech at last mw appt - I don't think it has turned yet but we will see... I really don't fancy an ECV! Or a c-section... But if I had to choose would choose c section I think. Anyway we will see! X


----------



## Buttercup84

Fab updates ladies, another one here in the throes of potty training! DD is pretty close to being done I think but I don't want to speak too soon :winkwink: Pregnancy wise i'm feeling OK, just enjoying being visibly pregnant but not uncomfortable yet! Only thing is i'm starving all the time so i'm really having to watch what I eat as I don't want to gain too much weight. We go on holiday on Saturday and the forecast isn't great so I have a feeling our waterproofs will be getting a lot of use but i'm happy to be having a little break. Then when we get back the completion date for our new house is scheduled for 23rd so it'll be busy busy! Can't wait to get the keys and start decorating though :flower:


----------



## hopettc3

Glad everyone is doing well! My younger dd just turned 3 in March and was potty trained at around 2 1/2 with only a few accidents since, but my mom came to visit for 3 weeks last month and she started having accidents almost every other day! I don't know if it was my mom coming or her letting the girls stay up later, but it was ridiculous. My mom kept asking why she wasn't trained yet. I just told her my dd was doing fine until she came! She's back to normal now and hasn't had an accident since.


----------



## hopettc3

I had my scan today and the tech took over an hour to get all the measurements. Baby kept moving around so she had a hard time getting good pics. She asked me if I wanted to know gender and I told her it would be really nice. So she kind of second guessed herself at first. She thought boy first and then maybe girl, but after much investigation and after baby got the feet out of the way for a clear view we confirmed that its a boy!!! So excited!!


----------



## Tigermom

Congrats, hope!!!!! :hugs::blue:


----------



## Twinklie12

Oh how fun, congrats on he little boy Hope!!! Xo


----------



## Twinklie12

My scan yesterday went great, baby is measuring exactly 11+5 and HB of 150-160. :)


----------



## Twinklie12

Pic 2. :cloud9:


----------



## Princesskell

Aw Hope...a little boy, precious!! :cloud9: xxx


----------



## Princesskell

I was just updating genders on the front page...we have 3 girls conkers and 1 boy conker so far...have I missed anyone? Xxx


----------



## Jokerette

How exciting Hope!!!


----------



## Tigermom

Twinklie, look at your little sweetheart! Such a lovely scan. Did the tech make any guesses for you?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Congratulations hope, lovely news! A blue favoured baby to add to your girls.

Twinklie, so glad your scan went well, precious pictures! 

Hope everyone is doing well. Sorry I'm not around as much at the moment. I do check in to see how you are all doing but tend to hang out on the ttc threads mostly. Cd7 today. 

Xx


----------



## hopettc3

Beautiful scan Twinklie!


----------



## hopettc3

I was just wondering where all of our ttc friends have disappeared to. I haven't seen much of them in a while.


----------



## Mrs W 11

I'm still here just being quiet. I should be nearly 30 weeks pregnant now so it's pretty tough. I have up and down days but mostly find it comforting chatting to other girls in the same boat as me.

But you are all still special to me, I watch and am so happy to see how well you are doing, growing our conkers!! I know ill be joining you all soon and I know this thread will carry on once all the conkers are here. Xx

Lots of love xx


----------



## Fleur29

Hugs mrs w. How you feel is totally understandable, I know I would feel the same in your shoes. I hope so much that you get your sticky bfp soon - keep us posted xxxx


----------



## hopettc3

I just wanted to make sure you're all still here and I completely understand mrs w. I hope you are able to get your bfp soon as well.


----------



## Princesskell

It's tough because now we are in such different positions it's not a ttc group anymore and harder to give support to everyone? But I love that we all pop in and share our news :flower:

Happy mothers day to all the ladies in US and Canada xxx


----------



## Jokerette

Thinking of you MrsW, Swan and Duckie. I definitely want to be here with you every step of the way along the road to your BFP. 

I also enjoy checking in and hearing stories from all the ladies in different stages of our journey. We've made quite the little family here <3


----------



## duckie4

I'm still around, too. And still ttc #1 after 8 cycles...

It's been hard for me to "hang out" with all of you ladies who are already pregnant, especially since I was such a recent addition to your long-standing group :shrug:

Glad to hear you're all well and healthy :thumbup:


----------



## Twinklie12

Thinking of you ladies. I know your BFPs are coming so please keep us up to date! Xo


----------



## Tigermom

I know that must be tough. :hugs:

It certainly was for me, especially never expecting to go more than a few cycles without success. I know no one expects to make it on round one, but I think we all go into this with a little bit of the mentality of "I won't be that person that has to keep trying" or "I won't be that 25%" and we have both groups fully represented in here. TTC is a beautiful but miserable journey. Maybe not for all, but it was for me. For that reason, I just hope you will keep checking in when you can. 

Please know that we are all still cheering for you, and we'd love to hear as much or as little as you feel like sharing or feel comfortable sharing. We all used this space to talk about how poor quality our cm was that month, or how we were in the mood but couldn't find time to bd, etc., so please feel free to check in at your heart's desire. We are still sending you :dust: and all of the luck! <3


----------



## Buttercup84

Another one here who thinks of you ttc ladies often and hopes your sticky bfps arrive very soon. I totally understand that you're probably finding more support in threads that are largely ttc based at the moment but I hope you all feel able to check in here every so often :)


----------



## duckie4

did any of you ever have spotting after BDing during ovulation? 

i've laid off the FF/tracking apps because i think it was stressing me out, but just based on dates, i should have O'd last weekend/early this week. and for the first time i had some blood-tinged mucous after BD. 

i've read some places that can be a good sign the cervix is low and soft... anyone have more thoughts about that? :shrug:


----------



## Princesskell

I don't think so Duckie? :shrug:
It's a good idea to have some time off tracking every now and then, it's so hard to completely forget everything though!
Fxd it's a good sign for you xxx


----------



## Tigermom

As far as the spotting, I don't think I have, but I have had cramping at that time that was worse after bd'ing. 

As for taking time away from the app... it worked for us. Our three weeks in Taiwan where it was impossible for me to temp and track was the cycle we were successful. I think there is a lot of stress around tracking. Time off can be very rejuvenating!


----------



## Twinklie12

You definitely have to know yourself. I do better with more info so not tracking would be stressful and drive me batty! If it causes stress, breaks can be good.


----------



## duckie4

good morning, friends :flower:

i'm in the TWW (CD 24, maybe 8-9 dpo?) :coffee: i try not to be a symptom tracker and i haven't been temping or using FF this cycle... after my post-BD spotting last week, now i've had two days of pinchy, low cramps. they're kind of hit and miss, but they pack a punch. last night kind of felt like AF cramps. i usually don't cramp up unless i'm O'ing or AF'ing, so this is new timing, too. 

could be implantation, yes?? :shrug: or just another round of imagining what i wish would be...


----------



## Fleur29

duckie - sounds like good signs to me!! I hate symptom spotting too but never managed to avoid it. Will be keeping everything crossed for you. Are you an early tester or will you hang on until AF is due?


----------



## Twinklie12

oooh could be good signs Duckie! FX for you! The TWW seems soooo longggg.


----------



## duckie4

fluer, i used to test a lot and early, but i have such a short cycle i'm not sure i'd get an early BFP (and so many negatives thus far that i've backed off a bit)... not sure how i feel about it this week! FX for sure!


----------



## Princesskell

Ooooo Duckie...everything crossed! :dust: xxx


----------



## hopettc3

Good luck duckie!! Fx'd for you!


----------



## duckie4

i'm out again :cry: only a 25 day cycle this time, too. *sigh* not sure what else i could be doing any differently?! :shrug:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Oh duckie :hugs: I'm so sorry Hun. I know how you feel, life just isn't fair sometimes. You will get your bfp soon though, you absolutely will. 

I've literally just heard that my sister in law who is 42 this year and been ttc for 5 years with 3 failed cycles of ivf is pregnant. I could cry with happiness because I honestly never thought it would happen for them and they will be wonderful parents. It just goes to show, it sometimes takes time but when that baby arrives, every moment of pain will be worth it. 

I hope your bfp is next cycle. My best advice is try not to obsess or worry about it. I've stopped temping and got so lax with my opks I missed my surge this month. We've dtd every other day and I've no idea how many dpo I am! Enjoy life and your bfp will follow soon. 

Xxxxx


----------



## duckie4

thanks, mrs w. so excited for your sister in law  as you've suggested, i haven't temped, used OPKs, or tracked at all in two cycles, its still just disappointing to have to buy another box of feminine products... i hope you're feeling well and enjoying life, too


----------



## Mrs W 11

I completely understand Hun. Do you dtd regularly through the whole cycle? It will happen but it's really really hard waiting. I'm on loads of really good ttc threads if you want to join any xx


----------



## duckie4

thanks, i might like to join another thread or two and add to this one... :flower:

yes, definitely dtd regularly. i'm really wondering if i have an LP defect and/or a progesterone problem. i spot and cramp a few days before AF, so if AF starts after 25 days, i'm spotting/cramping within 7-8 days after i O and only have a (max!) 10 day LP. that usually means defect, right?? trying not to think too much, but i've gotta wonder about that (and my current ob/gyn says just give it more time...)


----------



## Princesskell

So sorry Duckie :hugs: have you tried vitamin bcomplex to lengthen your Lp? Xxx

Mrsw that is such wonderful news about your sil. Stories like that make everything seem so much more possible. I like the sound of your relaxed attitude at the moment xxx


----------



## duckie4

yep, i've been on the B complex for the last 3 cycles now... hasn't really changed much for me yet...


----------



## Mrs W 11

Duckie here are some lovely ttc threads I am on;

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...2-ladies-so-far-19-sh-bfp-s-4-angels-176.html

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-groups/2136951-ttc-since-january-2014-anyone-chat-me-22.html

There's more but these are the most chatty at the moment. Come and join us, you'll be so welcome :hugs: xxx


----------



## Fleur29

Sending you big hugs duckie xxxx


----------



## Buttercup84

Sorry to hear that duckie :hugs:
Fab news about your SIL Mrs W, I hope she has a happy and healthy 9 months! A lady at my work has had a similar experience: She's 46 and is due her first baby next month after several MCs and her 4th round of IVF. She found out the MCs were most likely due to her having natural killer cells in her uterus so with this pregnancy the doc tried intralipids and they worked :) Definitely restored my belief that miracles can happen anyway :flower:


----------



## Tigermom

Duckie, I'm so sorry. I had some strange cycles while TTC. Some 21 dayers, and some with a 8-9 day luteal phase. I thought there was no way I could conceive. I love the idea of throwing away the temping for a bit and just going off of OPKs, arousal level, cm, etc.. You will get your bfp, hun! Take your treat: a nice bath, a strong drink, and a good book. Sending you some love :hugs:


----------



## hopettc3

Sorry Duckie! I also agree with everyone that you should let go of the temping and just listen to your body. I really hope you get your bfp soon!

Mrs W: So happy for your sister-in-law! She must be so excited! I hope she has great pregnancy!


----------



## Jokerette

Was really hoping to checkin and see some BFPs... hugs ladies.. you are in my thoughts daily <3


----------



## mumanddad

Hello ladies can I join please? 

Swan told me about the group a while ago but i wanted to take a little break for a bit.

well I am Hayleigh and I am 26. I am married to matt. 
I am a mum to logan-george who was stillborn at 43 weeks on the 28th Jan 2008, I also have a little boy Corbyn-matthew who was born at 37 weeks on the 28th jan 2012.
Last year I fell pregnant when ntnp but sadly lost the baby at 10 weeks :cry:

it took us 38 months to conceive corbyn, my husband was diagnosed with azoospermia, and they said there would be no way we would have anymore children. Well we beat them odds haha.

My cycles are all over the place!! Anywhere from 24 days to 44 days!!! Ovulation tests are not my friend most the time so I have purchased a clearblue fertility monitor (but yet to use it) I am on day 2 of a new cycle and I am now going to grab ttc by the horns!!

when my 2 year old asks for his baby it breaks my heart, so I want to make him a big brother (like his friends at our groups we go to) 

sorry if none of that makes sense I am trying to do a puzzle with corbyn and type haha 

Lots of baby dust to you all :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Princesskell

Hi mumanddad :wave: welcome to the group. Thanks for sharing your story. I am so very sorry for your losses. I love to hear that you beat the odds once and I hope you can do it once more. What exactly does azoospermia entail if you don't mind me asking?
Lots of :dust: for this next part of the ttc journey xxx


----------



## mumanddad

Princesskell said:


> Hi mumanddad :wave: welcome to the group. Thanks for sharing your story. I am so very sorry for your losses. I love to hear that you beat the odds once and I hope you can do it once more. What exactly does azoospermia entail if you don't mind me asking?
> Lots of :dust: for this next part of the ttc journey xxx

Thank you, azoospermia is where there is no sperm at all or low sperm count or a blockage. My husband has a varigus (sp) vein that blocks the tube sometimes. He had to do a few specimens and all came back with either no sperm or extremely low count.
They said the only way we could have more children would be ivf with a doner, which we was going to do but I needed to loose weight. So we applied to adopt but when we was invited to the seminar I got my bfp. We wanted to carry on with adoption too but was told not to

I don't want to fuss majorly over ttc because when we stopped trying with corbyn I fell straight away. But I need to get to know my cycles again X


----------



## duckie4

hi mumanddad :thumbup: :flower:

thanks tiger! did you end up needing any kind of prescription support to conceive with your short cycles? (progesterone, clomid, etc) i'm at the point where i wonder if i do or not, but i'd love to hear if you were able to conceive naturally with that short of a cycle/lp!!


----------



## Jokerette

Hi mumanddad, welcome!! :hugs:

Thank you for sharing your story... I know you, of course, from our 2012 babies Corbyn and Kenny, but I don't think I ever knew the details of Matt's condition.

Sending :dust: your way, and loads and loads of hugs


----------



## duckie4

i accidentally "unsubscribed" from this thread... how do i get it back?! :dohh:


----------



## Princesskell

^ you should be back subscribed now you've posted again!! :rofl: xxx


----------



## Tigermom

mumanddad said:


> Hello ladies can I join please?
> 
> Swan told me about the group a while ago but i wanted to take a little break for a bit.
> 
> well I am Hayleigh and I am 26. I am married to matt.
> I am a mum to logan-george who was stillborn at 43 weeks on the 28th Jan 2008, I also have a little boy Corbyn-matthew who was born at 37 weeks on the 28th jan 2012.
> Last year I fell pregnant when ntnp but sadly lost the baby at 10 weeks :cry:
> 
> it took us 38 months to conceive corbyn, my husband was diagnosed with azoospermia, and they said there would be no way we would have anymore children. Well we beat them odds haha.
> 
> My cycles are all over the place!! Anywhere from 24 days to 44 days!!! Ovulation tests are not my friend most the time so I have purchased a clearblue fertility monitor (but yet to use it) I am on day 2 of a new cycle and I am now going to grab ttc by the horns!!
> 
> when my 2 year old asks for his baby it breaks my heart, so I want to make him a big brother (like his friends at our groups we go to)
> 
> sorry if none of that makes sense I am trying to do a puzzle with corbyn and type haha
> 
> Lots of baby dust to you all :dust::dust::dust::dust:

Welcome!!! :hi: 

I'm so sorry for your losses, but also so excited that you and dh beat the odds with your little gift! Welcome, and we are all sending you :dust: 



duckie4 said:


> hi mumanddad :thumbup: :flower:
> 
> thanks tiger! did you end up needing any kind of prescription support to conceive with your short cycles? (progesterone, clomid, etc) i'm at the point where i wonder if i do or not, but i'd love to hear if you were able to conceive naturally with that short of a cycle/lp!!

I didn't take anything. My prenatal is pretty high in the B vitamins, but I didn't supplement it extra on top, and I didn't take anything else along with it. I did give myself acupuncture treatments (I am an acupuncturist and specialize in fertility), and I took some herbs, but our schedule is hectic, so even that wasn't as often as it should have been. 

I can't express how miserable I was. I thought there was no way I could conceive. I knew that my ovaries were troubled, since I was told that my ovarian cysts (not PCOS) were leaving scars that could eventually affect my chances to get pregnant. However, we conceived so randomly and without effort with our first-born that I didn't think about it again. I had the ugliest cycles. My luteal phases ranged from 8 days (I think) to *maybe* 13 days. Most often 9 or 10. 

This all happened after my son was born. Before him, my cycles were heaven-sent. 28 days on the mark. So perfect that I knew I'd start bleeding every 4 Thursdays. I could mark it 10 months in advanced, and it would be true. After he was born, my hormones were wiped out, I guess. 

I don't know how we did it, but we did. I wish I had a better answer. I didn't use that special lubricant (*something* seed... preseed?!?!), no extra meds, or anything because we couldn't afford it. We did give in to OPKs, and that was nice. It took some of the guess out of whether or not I was even ovulating. However, the cycle we conceived, I wasn't taking my prenatal, my temp or using the OPKs, as we were out of the country and I got lazy.

I'm sorry that I don't have a better answer, but please just know that you can conceive with an ugly UGLY cycle! It can totally be done!!!! :hugs:



duckie4 said:


> i accidentally "unsubscribed" from this thread... how do i get it back?! :dohh:

I think simply commenting gets you back to having it show up in your subscription box. I know that I've simply commented once in a thread, and I still get notifications. If you want the emails and stuff from it, you got to your "User CP" and then manage subscriptions?!? I think. However, commenting is enough to get us to show back up in User CP for you :thumbup::flower:


----------



## duckie4

phew! it showed up in my CP as you ladies suggested, thanks! sorry for the brief panic! :dohh:

tiger, you have absolutely made my week! :happydance: i am beyond thrilled that even with crazy and short cycles that you didn't require any medical/prescription intervention. i realize i might still be different... but i've been moping around thinking i'm just going to be out of luck til i can be seen at the doctors office again, which isn't til october! but perhaps i still have a chance to have things happen naturally and on my own!? that'd be wonderful :thumbup: 

i had a pretty convincing OPK this morning and i'm a bit crampy this afternoon... if i'm O'ing or close to it, its a bit earlier than it has been! (cd 13 instead of 15ish) FXd! :dust:


----------



## Jokerette

duckie any photos of the opk's? I love seeing photos


----------



## duckie4

i can take a pic of them when i get home this evening, i saved them to compare!


----------



## duckie4

Today's OPK on the bottom, yesterday's on the top... What do you think? ++??
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## hopettc3

Welcome mumanddad!! Glad to see new people joining us! 

duckie: I would definitely be bding right now! That looks like a promising opk!


----------



## Twinklie12

Welcome mumanddad!!! This is a great thread with lots of ladies in all stages of TTC. I am so sorry for your losses, that's horrible. :( I have two early losses before this BFP, and any loss is tough, but your sounds unimaginable. xoxo


----------



## Twinklie12

oooh duckie definitely time to get to it!


----------



## Twinklie12

You can click "thread tools" and click "subscribe to this thread" and pick your update options


----------



## Princesskell

Duckie...looks good to me...get going!! Xxx


----------



## Tigermom

duckie4 said:


> phew! it showed up in my CP as you ladies suggested, thanks! sorry for the brief panic! :dohh:
> 
> tiger, you have absolutely made my week! :happydance: i am beyond thrilled that even with crazy and short cycles that you didn't require any medical/prescription intervention. i realize i might still be different... but i've been moping around thinking i'm just going to be out of luck til i can be seen at the doctors office again, which isn't til october! but perhaps i still have a chance to have things happen naturally and on my own!? that'd be wonderful :thumbup:
> 
> i had a pretty convincing OPK this morning and i'm a bit crampy this afternoon... if i'm O'ing or close to it, its a bit earlier than it has been! (cd 13 instead of 15ish) FXd! :dust:

I'm so glad that it was able to boost your spirits. I totally get where you are coming from. In our early phases of trying, our insurance wasn't quite locked down (as we could only get early insurance if we actually conceived), so I also had no way of affording expensive medical tests to find out what was going on. I totally get where you are coming from. I thought that there was just no way it would work. What if it was my hormones? What if it was dh's swimmers? 

However, temping did give me a glimpse into my hormone levels. You can tell if they are healthy, a little shy, or even weak by the patterns on a temperature chart. It's not pure science, but it's pretty darn accurate, I've found. I found that my progesterone wasn't super supportive. It would drop mid-luteal phase, and it had a difficult time holding until menses. There would be a slow/steady decline on some cycles. Temping can give you a clue into what could be going on. 



duckie4 said:


> Today's OPK on the bottom, yesterday's on the top... What do you think? ++??

Get going!!!! Go get him :winkwink: :haha: Have fun!!


----------



## swanxxsong

Hi ladies! I apologize sincerely for not being on here at all lately. I wish BNB had an app -- it's impossible for me to get onto a computer very often and their website does NOT work well on my crappy, ancient phone; I can't wait to get a new one!

I also emotionally just was having a hard time getting online with any of the pregnancy forums on which I'm a member. I did not want to allow myself to become bitter at the people around me or at God yet was finding the balance of such to be difficult. It's a selfish, callous reason to avoid a website and the women with whom I'm bonded; I realize this. But I was struggling and felt it best to acquire distance from the concept of TTC in general as I was driving myself INSANE. *lol* We've all been there, done that with the insanity, eh? ;)

I am writing, however, to say that I am very, very cautiously pregnant ! I just found out today and after so many months of trying and two losses, I am feeling a huge mixture of emotions. However I am so grateful that my body is giving me another chance and am praying massively that God keeps everything in control, as I trust He will. 

It will be a long road until I can ease my anxiety but I am looking forward to another potential journey to motherhood! xoxo

Sorry I've been sucky at keeping in touch but I am hoping to get online daily if I can. I have missed keeping up with you all! 

For now I better run, my child is off-the-wall today... yikes! But I will peek back in later and try and read up on what I've been missing! :hugs:


----------



## Twinklie12

Oh Swan!!!!!! Yayyyyy!!!! I am so happy and excited for you!!!! I hope the lines keep getting darker and you have a beautiful rainbow baby. When would you be due? xoxoxo


----------



## Princesskell

Ahhh swan that's utterly fantastic news! :yipee: thank you so much for remembering to update us. I pray that this is your forever rainbow and you have a happy and healthy pregnancy.
Please keep checking in, we will all be thinking of you....how exciting! Xxxxxx


----------



## Jokerette

Swan I know we already texted.... But YAAAAAAYYYYYY!!!!!!


----------



## swanxxsong

Thank you! :hugs: I am due February 12. Ish. Haha. 

My chart was crazy this cycle because my thermometer died so I had gotten a new one and it was dysfunctional! So I have an idea of ovulation but FF never confirmed it. Thank you, cheap Rite-Aid thermometer. 

This month was so emotional for me for so many reasons. So this is a shock and a blessing for me.


----------



## Princesskell

Ahhhhh my birthday...hope it's a lucky omen xxx

And Kenny's birthday, if I remember right???


----------



## swanxxsong

Yes it is Kenny's birthday! Hahaha. Good memory! 

Very good omen. :) so exciting! Haha. Maybe this one won't come a month early on me!


----------



## Tigermom

Swan!!!!! :yipee: So excited for you

And you don't have to apologize for getting a little weary of coming in here. We totally understand, but now you are back, and you have wonderful news. 

Congrats, and we will keep you in our prayers and keep sending that dust your way that this one is perfectly nestled in there!!!


----------



## Jokerette

Princesskell said:


> Ahhhhh my birthday...hope it's a lucky omen xxx
> 
> And Kenny's birthday, if I remember right???

Good memory PK! I wonder if you will be blessed with a little prince, or another princess Swan!! :)


----------



## swanxxsong

Thanks Tiger! :hugs: I hate sounding bitter because truly, I did not feel bitterness. But I definitely had been overwhelmed as I have so many personal friends who are pregnant AND Internet friends. It's finding that balance of peace that's not always so easy! :rofl: 

I have no idea Jokerette, I am not sure what to think! No inklings at this point! ;) I have no preference and neither does C, so that's helpful!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Congratulations Swann, lovely news. Really thrilled for you xx


----------



## swanxxsong

Thanks MrsW. :hugs: <3 I am praying for you and Duckie! xoxo


----------



## swanxxsong

Oh and welcome Hayleigh!!! I just saw you also joined this thread of lovely ladies. :hugs: thinking of you, my dear friend. :dust:


----------



## mumanddad

Thank you ladies, I am on day 6 of my cycle. I should really make a ticker

my self and hubby are both away next week, he is on a stag weekend and I am taking my little manto Scotland. I just really hope I don't ovulate while away!!

eeekkk and swan massive congratulations to you, I am so happy for you and like I said I really did have a feeling that this was your month  xxx


----------



## Fruitee

Hi, can I join? I'm currently ttc #1 this is my first month ttc, bfn yesterday and this morning


----------



## swanxxsong

Thanks Hay! You knew, EKO knew, everyone knew but me! :rofl: :hugs: I hope you have a nice vacation! :hugs: And hubs too! Take lots of pictures in Scotland! I hope you O before or after you go! 

Welcome Fruitee! How many DPO are you currently? :)


----------



## duckie4

Yay swan! So excited for you


----------



## Jokerette

Welcome fruitee :)


----------



## Tigermom

Welcome Fruitee!!!!


----------



## Fruitee

Hi all, tha ks for the welcome. Im not 100% sure how many dpo i am because it was my first month trackng, tried some cheap opk's but they didnt show anything, but about 10/11 days ago i started with crampng, tiredness and a bit of spotting, i thought it could have been ib, but now im wondering if i vulated then. All so confusing!!!


----------



## Princesskell

Welcome Fruitee...good luck! Lots of :dust: xxx


----------



## Fruitee

Thank you fx :)


----------



## swanxxsong

Thanks Duckie! :hugs: Are you beyond O yet/how many DPO are you? Keeping my fingers crossed for all of you lovely ladies here! :dust: :dust:


----------



## duckie4

Thanks for he fx, swan! :flower:

I'm on cd 19, had my +opk on cd13, so I'm probably 5-6 dpo now. I haven't been temping and have been trying to let ttc take a back seat, but I just couldn't give up the opk this month! :dohh: nothing too out of the ordinary as far as symptoms go. Not sure if I'll text early or not?! :shrug:

Anyone else in the tww or close to it?


----------



## hopettc3

Welcome back swan!!! And congrats!! I hope this a super sticky rainbow baby for you! 

Welcome fruitee!!


----------



## Tigermom

https://i1357.photobucket.com/albums/q747/samantharaechen/IMG_3849_zpsd3242aeb.jpg

It's a boy!!!! He was so perfect!!! He moved throughout the whole time, and this was the only profile we were able to get before he was shy and threw his hands up. He also hid his gender until the last seconds of the scan :haha: Kept us waiting!


----------



## Princesskell

Wooooooooop! Congrats Tiger xxxx


----------



## Princesskell

I was just updating our front page...our first Conker is due to be born so soon!! Xxx


----------



## Fleur29

Ah congrats tiger!!!! He is going to be so cute  is ds excited??

Am I the first conked due??! I'm 37+2 and a) I can't believe I am still pregnant after dd born at 34+4! and b) I'm sooooo ready to meet this little person now! No signs as yet but I hope it's not much longer... We are all ready to go, hubby just needs to put the car seat base in my car and that's it! Keep your fingers crossed for me!

Hope everyone else is good! Xx


----------



## Princesskell

Yes Fleur...you are so close! We have everything crossed for you. How exciting a Conker is almost here :yipee: how are you feeling?
You're still team yellow right? What are you feeling? Have you decided names yet? Xxx


----------



## Fleur29

I know!! Every day I'm like - will it be today!!! I feel ok, just hot and tired - turning over in bed is such a mission! It's been really nice to have some pre baby maternity leave after last time, definitely needed that bit of down time. We are still team yellow - we feel it's a boy but I'm trying not to think either way! We have one (!) boys name and two girls names so we are fairly ready to go!

How are you pk? Have you had your 20 week scan? Are you finding out what you're having? X


----------



## Princesskell

Glad things are going so well? It's been so humid here this week, I bet it's unbearable so late in your pregnancy?
Ooo I can't wait to hear what you've had! Could the middle name be Conker maybe!?! :winkwink:

I'm great thanks...20w scan was today and we managed to stay team yellow :yipee: baby was very jiggly but very shy and kept its legs crossed and face hidden for st of the scan! The lady said she didn't see the gender anyway so good job we didn't want to know! Xxx


----------



## Tigermom

PK: That worked out so well then!!! Ours was a mover too. We didn't find out gender until the last few seconds of the scan. She had to go back 3 or 4 times :haha:

Fleur: I'm so excited for you! We will be sending you positive thoughts that things get going (assuming that's what you want)!!! :hugs::happydance:


----------



## Fleur29

Yeah it's not much fun being heavily pregnant in this heat! I managed to find an outdoor swimming pool today though - that was amazing!! I hope it cools down a little bit before I go into labour.... Haha we are struggling with middle names so maybe conker is in the running?!! ;-)

Glad scan all went well pk and you stayed yellow!! Any inklings? I love the guessing game!!

Thanks tiger! It is crazy to think that I'm nearly at the end... Can still remember posting when I got my bfp. I don't know about you other second timers but this pregnancy has gone ridiculously fast! Your positive thoughts are very welcome and yes I really would be happy to get things going now! We are trying it all - dtd this week for the first time in ages (poor hubby!!!!) and been overdosing on pineapple and curry but absolutely no signs yet that baby is going to budge! Will keep you all posted! X


----------



## Jokerette

Fleur, youre so close!!!!! eeek so exciting!!!

Tiger, ooh a boy! how fun!!!!! :blue: yay!!!!


----------



## hopettc3

Congrats on the boy, Tiger!!! So exciting!

Fleur, I hope baby comes soon!! I can't wait to hear what you have and if your feelings about boy are correct.


----------



## swanxxsong

Fleur such exciting news! Will be checking back often for updates! :dance:

Tiger, congrats! :happydance: Such great news!

How are you feeling Duckie? And I know what you mean -- months I wanted so badly to try and relax with TTC and I still couldn't avoid doing SOMETHING, like opks or checking CP. :rofl: It's difficult to let go completely! Will be looking forward to hearing if you test soon! ;)


----------



## duckie4

thanks, swan :flower:

i'm cd23 (9-10dpo?) and had a BFN this morning. i had labs drawn on cd21 and i had a progesterone of 12... as i understand it, if its over 10 during the LP that means it's acceptable for conception, right? anyone have experience with this? AF is due next week tuesday, good thing i'm busy this weekend so i won't have time to sit around and drive myself crazy waiting! :dohh:


----------



## Princesskell

Loving to see the ticker swan :yipee: Let me know if you are ready for me to add you to the front page? xxx

No experience of labs Duckie, but I have everything crossed for you :dust: Keep busy and relaxed if you can xxx


----------



## Tigermom

duckie: Don't be sad with that bfn. I know that's easier said than done, but I always like to point out that my period was two days late before I got my bfp, and PK was also a late positive!!! :hugs: Sending you :dust:


----------



## duckie4

i'm out again. AF showed up this morning, another short, 25 day cycle :cry:

on to cycle #10 i guess... on the other hand, i'm kind of ready to give up :growlmad:


----------



## Fleur29

Really sorry duckie :-( hope that you can enjoy a couple of days r+r and cheer yourself up with a glass of something nice and a long soak in the bath.

Sending lots of hugs your way xxxx


----------



## hopettc3

Don't give up duckie. You'll get there. Has your dr tested for lp defect or anything else? 
I know how you feel. I was trying for a year before I was sent to a specialist that did a load of tests and finally discovered I don't ovulate on my own. It was another 3 months before I was put on clomid so it was definitely stressful and frustrating. We are all here for you and I know you'll get through this!


----------



## Jokerette

Duckie, I'm so sorry :( I'm thinking of you today. I know you might feel the urge to give up, and it is ok and normal to be sad... but I hope you change your mind.... It's so unfair... I wish everyone could get pregnant when they want to


----------



## duckie4

thanks, ladies :hugs: 

why is this whole thing so darn difficult!? makes me feel like my body is broken and dysfunctional... isn't conception supposed to be a normal/biological function?! :growlmad: sorry to be so grumpy, i know you all have been there too.

hope, when i saw my dr after 6 months ttc, he said he didn't believe much in LP defects and he didn't offer any testing at that time, which is frustrating. i checked progesterone during my recent yearly labs and it was "normal" (at 12 on cd 21) but certainly giving the egg the time it needs to implant is equally important. seems tough to do with only 9-10 days of an LP at best (with spotting and cramping by 8-9dpo)! i know plenty of women who were successful ttc with clomid or prometrium, even when they've had "normal" progesterone levels. i might pursue progesterone support for this next cycle if the doc will agree to it (and if i decide to "try" again this month). :shrug:

hopefully a long walk after work and a cold glass of something will improve my outlook :thumbup:


----------



## Buttercup84

Sorry the witch got you duckie :hugs: If your doc isn't forthcoming with the progesterone supplements the cream is pretty easy to get online if it's something you wanted to try. I've heard quite a few success stories on here of ladies getting BFPs the first cycle they tried it :thumbup:

Congrats on your much deserved BFP swan, wishing you a h&h 9 months :happydance:

How exciting Fleur that you're so close to the end now, can't wait to read your announcement :D


----------



## Princesskell

I'm so sorry Duckie :hugs: Take some time for yourself and I too think that feeling of wanting to give up is totally normal. I've no experience of the progesterone supplements myself but thank you ladies for the advice xxx


----------



## Fleur29

I do often wonder about this baby making business - no one can really prepare you for the reality of not getting pregnant and not understanding why, it's horrible. I really hope next month is your month duckie - sounds like it's worth looking into the supplements, although I have got pregnant twice with 10 day LP so it is definitely achievable.

38 weeks tomorrow and I waver between wanting baby OUT and wanting to enjoy the last couple of weeks of pregnancy (and the associated peace of pre baby maternity leave!)... Will definitely keep you all posted! X


----------



## swanxxsong

PK: thanks love. :) I will wait to be added until July 1 -- that's my ultrasound. Then it'll feel "real" as I'm just so scared still of another loss. 

Duckie: I am currently on progesterone treatment for low progesterone. My LPs varied from 10-14 days just depending, but I have a history of low prog. and am on prometrium to sustain things. Hopefully it will do the trick. I think it's definitely worth looking into; I know I've heard how doctors don't always take LP defects seriously, but it IS real, as you well know! I'm so, so sorry that AF showed up. :( :hugs: I wish I could offer you more than a hug and prayers. :( I know it's difficult not to give up hope... I was at that point this cycle.


----------



## Twinklie12

Awww I am so, so sorry Duckie. TTC is such an awful, confusing process when it takes too long - which is really any longer than you want it to! So frustrating. 

I did use progesterone with this pregnancy through week 12, my new OB/Gyn doctor prescribed it right away after learning of my history of loss (my LP was fine though). My prior doctor wouldn't do anything without 3 losses, so my piece of advice: If you don't feel heard, get a new doctor! Preferably one someone can reccommend to you as being a good listener, etc. 

xox


----------



## Tigermom

Duckie: I'm so sorry the :witch: got you. I totally understand that feeling of wanting to be done. It's still fresh in my head. Before this pregnancy, I wanted three little kiddos. With the pain, heartache, and stress of TTC (our first was a surprise, so we were lucky to not experience this that time around), we are done. Not to mention the ridiculous bleeding in early pregnancy for both pregnancies. We will be thrilled for a third surprise, of course, but I can't go through TTC again. At least not while it's so fresh in my head. I wanted to quit every time. It's tough to push through, but that's what we are here for, in part. :hugs: 

It will be well worth all of the suffering when you get that bfp. In the mean time, please just know we are all sending you our love. This is such a bummer of a time. So difficult, so slow, and tedious. Top it off with the not knowing. Why is it so difficult to just have answers? :shrug: But know that we are going to be here. Use this page for the ups and downs.

You'll get your bfp! :dust:

Now... go soak in the tub with a big glass of your favorite mommy-time fluids (mine is a mojito :D), and enjoy your favorite peaceful pass-time. 

Sending you love and :hugs:, hun! 

<3


----------



## Mrs W 11

Duckie :hugs: sorry to hear af got you and you are feeling so down this cycle. Ttc is absolutely one of the hardest, most stressful and sometimes degrading processes some of us sadly have to go through. The pain and heart ache, the confusion of watching other people get bfps so easily. It is hard and all we can do is ride it out. We can try various things, become knowledgable about conception to give us the best chance, analyse our cycle, take supplements but really, we have no control. 

It will happen duckie, I know waiting is hard, but it really will be your day one day and you will treasure every second all the more for having to wait, I promise. In the meantime there are so many ladies in the same boat here on bnb to help you through the journey. 

Swann I think I have said congrats on here but congrats  hope you are feeling ok so far. First tri will fly by and you'll feel more relaxed then.

Fleur wow that flew by! Not long to wait now.

As for me, currently on holiday, enjoying time out with my hubby and gorgeous little girl. I've been offered a promotion at work if I go up to 4 days a week (I currently do 3) so although I'm sad to loose Wednesday with my girl I'm hoping focusing on work will do me good for a while and it's a nice pay rise so we will be able to do more on our days off together. I'm not on bnb as much anymore but ill still check in from time to time xx


----------



## Twinklie12

Congrats on the promo offer MrsW! I hope it worked it for you the way you want!


----------



## hopettc3

duckie, I hope the dr listens to you and offers the progesterone. I can't believe he doesn't "believe" in lp defects. That just doesn't make sense to me since it is definitely a real thing. I had to switch drs at one point because my first one told me that if I lost 10lbs my cycles would be normal again (I was 140lbs) even though I had been 120lbs 2 years earlier and still had the same issues. I hope you decide to keep trying and know that we are all here for you. Good luck :hugs:

mrsw: congrats on the promotion! 

fleur: I can understand wanting to have some relaxing time before baby comes. It will be a while till you can relax like that again! But I'm so excited for you! Our first conker!! 

As for me, I'm 24 weeks today!! I've seen ladies on here call it v-day and it took me a little search to figure out what that meant. It stands for viability day which means that my baby could survive if I somehow went into labour today. I didn't actually know any of that since I didn't really use any of these type of sites with my first two pregnancies.

I hope everyone else is doing well!!


----------



## Jokerette

My cousin just joined BNB after 18 months LTTTC she is finally pregnant. It was her 3rd cycle of IUI. She is real life friends with Twinklie12 as well. :) Please pray for her and keep your fingers crossed for a sticky bean. Like any woman who wants to be pregnant, no one should have to wait <3

And if anyone feels so inclined, here is her new BNB journal if you'd like to give her some love :) Her username is ItalyRocks83... She doesnt really know anyone on BNB yet besides me and Twinklie

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ocks83-pregnancy-journal-18-months-ltttc.html


----------



## Fleur29

Ah that's fantastic for your cousin Jokerette. Keeping everything crossed for a sticky bean. As you say - no one should have to wait to conceive. It's a hard journey.

Speaking of waiting - our first conker is not showing any inclination to come and meet us all! I'm due tomorrow - actually am quite incredulous about this?!! 34+4 with no 1 and now it looks like I will go overdue! I'm trying not to get too fed up and at least I have a max of two weeks before I get induced...but it's still frustrating! Thankfully I had enough holiday for my maternity leave not to kick in until today so I don't feel like I've been wasting time. It has been great to have a few weeks down time to get everything sorted!

Anyway, I will keep you all posted with any updates! I saw that ricschick posted in third tri about possible mucus plug coming away so I may not even be the first conker to pop anyway as think she is only a couple of weeks behind me ;-)

Hope you're all well and all pregnancies and ttc are going well xxx


----------



## Jokerette

Wow youre due tomorrow!!! Amazing!!!!! I hope baby doesnt keep you waiting too much longer!


----------



## Fleur29

Thanks Jokerette! So do I!! It's funny because when I had dd I used to feel irritated whenever anyone moaned about late pregnancy because I just thought - well it's better than having a preemie (and it definitely is better!!) but it is still pretty miserable in its own right!!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Fleur, I thought your post was going to be your announcement. She or he will be here before you know it, Freya was 16 days late, imagine the torture!! Good luck Hun xxx


----------



## Fleur29

Oh how I wish it was mrs w!!!! 16 days late - you must've been going crazy. I have a gp appt tomorrow so going to ask how they will manage me - I can't imagine going that long past my due date but trying to prepare myself!!

How are you doing anyway? Hope alls good xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Yeh it was pretty torturous! I'm sure your little one won't keep you waiting that long! It turned out she was in an odd position and was sort of stuck. 

I'm ok thanks for asking. Still waiting to get off the emotional roller coaster that is trying to conceive! I'm pretty sure my body and hormones must have recovered from the mmc now, 6 months later so I've no idea why I'm not getting pregnant. Hopefully soon.......


----------



## Fleur29

Ah bless you! 

That's great you feel back to normal - these things can definitely take a while, so frustrating. I have a friend who had a mmc last year and has just got her bfp - it will happen for you too. I hope it's not long xxxx


----------



## Buttercup84

Nancy was 12 days late in the end (induced on day 11) That kinda sucked lol, hoping this one is a bit less keen to stay inside :winkwink: Hope he/she arrives soon for you Fleur, a girl at work was/is due today and is surprised she made it this far after having her DD at 38 weeks! Guess it just shows that every pregnancy and birth is different :flower:
Mrs W, I really hope that your BFP isn't far off now :hugs:
Jokerette, that's awesome about your cousin. Wishing her a h&h 9 months :D
AFM i'm 30 weeks today which feels crazy, yet I bet time will slow down from this point on! We're not in our new home yet... Got the keys at the end of May but there has been a fair amount of work to do including a few things we didn't anticipate but the plumber is finishing tomorrow so once he's done we can get inside cleaned up and start painting :thumbup:


----------



## Jokerette

Fleur29 said:


> Oh how I wish it was mrs w!!!! 16 days late - you must've been going crazy. I have a gp appt tomorrow so going to ask how they will manage me - I can't imagine going that long past my due date but trying to prepare myself!!
> 
> How are you doing anyway? Hope alls good xx

Do they ever do membrane sweeps where you are? Kind of an internal exam where the doctor "jiggles" the cervix? Sometimes it can cause the mucus plug to loosen (if you were close anyway). I got one, started losing my plug, and my water broke about 24 hours later. Not to mention I had sex, climbed 10000 stairs, ate spicy food, nipple stimulation... you name it!!1 :rofl:



Mrs W 11 said:


> Yeh it was pretty torturous! I'm sure your little one won't keep you waiting that long! It turned out she was in an odd position and was sort of stuck.
> 
> I'm ok thanks for asking. Still waiting to get off the emotional roller coaster that is trying to conceive! I'm pretty sure my body and hormones must have recovered from the mmc now, 6 months later so I've no idea why I'm not getting pregnant. Hopefully soon.......

I hope so MrsW :hugs:


----------



## Princesskell

Awww congratulations to your cousin Jokerette. H &h 9 months to her :hugs:
Fleur I hope baby is coming soon!! And Ricschick please come update us!!

Mrsw I'm sorry 6 months has passed, I'm still so hopeful your body is just repairing and that rainbow is coming soon for you. Have you relaxed the ttc a bit or are you still really consciously trying?

Is everyone else well? Xxx


----------



## Twinklie12

Oh wow Fluer, almost to our first Concker! I hope you stay feeling pretty good and the baby doesn't make you wait too long!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks ladies! You are all the best and I appreciate the hugs, you all know what it's like, sometimes I really need them! 

Still trying pk, dtd regularly through my fertile window, although in an attempt to relax things I don't temp anymore. This month I'm doing a trial for clearblue and I've got some dual hormone indicator opks to use so that's pretty cool. I really hope you are all right and it won't be much longer now, there are days when I just can't imagine getting a second line on a test ever again, there will be a fair few tears the day I do I can tell you!! 

Xx


----------



## Fleur29

Jokerette - yes they do give us sweeps, although for some reason with second pregnancy you only get it at 41 weeks..... I have a gp appt tomorrow so if the baby is reasonably engaged I think I will phone my Mw and beg for an early sweep this week but we will see! I almost feel like I've been on tenterhooks for so long, willing this baby to not be premature, that it's almost my own doing? Does that make sense? Even now I don't feel confident in trying to kick start labour really! I guess that's just a hangover from what happened last time.... Anyway fingers crossed something happens soon! Thank you for all your lovely posts - this group is such a great bunch!!

Buttercup - 30 weeks! The home straight now. I hope you get the house sorted soon, great that you can do the work and not have to live amongst the mess!!

Mrs w - I think we will all shed a tear when we see your bfp announcement! I have a theory about how there is a pregnancy relay baton that gets passed on (don't know about anyone else but it feels like the moment one friend gives birth, another announces their pregnancy?) well I fully intend to pass my pregnancy baton on to you. Fingers crossed! X


----------



## Twinklie12

MrsW, we are all hoping for you so hard! I think about you and just know your rainbow baby is right around the corner. I wish you didn't even have to wait this long. I hope the trial tests work well for you and you catch that eggy!!! Xo


----------



## swanxxsong

MrsW I am keeping my FX that you get your BFP so soon! :hugs: 

My scan went well today -- heart rate 152 BPM, baby measuring perfectly at 7+2. So PK you can finally add me to the main page -- my due date is February 15. :) I am now optimistically hopeful that this will be my rainbow baby! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Swann that's great news! So happy all went well x

Fleur thank you so much that is such a lovely thing to say !! Xx


----------



## Fleur29

Brilliant news swan! So pleased for you.

So my due date has come and gone but I have managed to book a sweep with the mw for this afternoon - never had one before and I've no idea if they will be able to do it or not as I know your cervix has to be 'favourable' (?!!) but it's worth a go, right?! Will update you all afterwards! X


----------



## Fleur29

Ps mrs w - that baton is so headed your way!!!!!!! As soon as this squatter is evicted! ;-)


----------



## swanxxsong

Good luck Fleur! I can't believe that baby is still holding out on you! LOL


----------



## Fleur29

Just had my sweep! She said I was 2cm dilated (!) with baby's head low and could stretch it to 4 if she tried...!!! She said she didn't want to fiddle too much as my membranes were bulging! So now it's just a waiting game basically - could be hours, could be days - I hope it's not too long....next appt Monday morning! Will update as and when anything happens! X


----------



## Mrs W 11

How exciting!! Good luck Fleur x


----------



## Twinklie12

Keep us upated Fluer... good luck!


----------



## Fleur29

Thanks ladies! Properly having a show now (tmi much?) so feel this conker will definitely be here by the weekend as my labour last time was so fast from show-birth... Famous last words eh?! ;-)

X


----------



## Princesskell

swanxxsong said:


> MrsW I am keeping my FX that you get your BFP so soon! :hugs:
> 
> My scan went well today -- heart rate 152 BPM, baby measuring perfectly at 7+2. So PK you can finally add me to the main page -- my due date is February 15. :) I am now optimistically hopeful that this will be my rainbow baby! :happydance:

 lovely news. All the best swan xxxx



Fleur29 said:


> Thanks ladies! Properly having a show now (tmi much?) so feel this conker will definitely be here by the weekend as my labour last time was so fast from show-birth... Famous last words eh?! ;-)
> 
> X

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!!! Good luck Fleur xxx


----------



## swanxxsong

FXFXFX Fleur!


----------



## Jokerette

Baby will be here soon fleur!!!!!!


----------



## Fleur29

Well I really thought it would kick off overnight as yesterday evening was feeling really dodgy and like the start of labour, but here I am this morning and I feel absolutely fine!!!! No cramps or anything - arghh!! 

Sorry to get everyone's hopes up! I don't think this baby is keen to come out at all!

Will keep you posted if anything changes! X


----------



## swanxxsong

Hahaha aww Fleur. I love how you're apologizing to US. I want to apologize to YOU since I know the wait must be killing you! :hugs: Hopefully soon!


----------



## Jokerette

Don't you dare apologize! I hope it happens soon... I'm thinking with all your signs plus the sweep it will be within the next 24 hrs! :)


----------



## Fleur29

Thanks guys!!? I'm so British!!! ;-)

I am soooooo grumpy today!!! How has this baby not appeared yet?! Will be having stern words....


----------



## Buttercup84

Oh Fleur you must be SO close now, I bet another sweep would send you into labour! Fc for tonight or tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs W 11

I still think baby will be with us this weekend!! X


----------



## Fleur29

I hope you're right mrs w!! Sooooooooo fed up today! Just finished my third curry of the week... I swear to god if I see another curry......!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Go have sex!! My midwife told me an orgasm helps.......!! Get that baby out I want the baton ;-) xx


----------



## Fleur29

Hahaha!!! I'm not even sure sex is physically possible at this stage ;-D I might have to try it although can't say I am exactly keen!!

I wanna give you the baton too mrs w!!!!! It's coming your way the minute this toe rag is evicted! X


----------



## Jokerette

With DS1 I walked up and down the steps a million times, and used a vibrator (hee hee) to stimulate orgasm, and had a sweep. Good luck!!


----------



## Fleur29

Afternoon ladies!!

Well, after another sweep yesterday eve we ended up in l&d last night as I was having contractions and dilated to 5cm so was sure it was all starting. They admitted me thinking it would all kick off - the me said my cervix is paper thin!! but the pains just fizzled out and I was sent home at 4.30am. And now absolutely no pains at all. I may as well be 20 weeks pregnant - not 40! To say I'm fed up is the hugest understatement!!! It's like a whole new level of frustration!! I can't even talk about it I'm so pissed off. I don't think this baby is ever going to arrive :-(

Sorry for the self indulgent miserable post but honestly!!!!!

Hope everyone else is having a better weekend than me! X


----------



## Princesskell

Oh Fleur you are so close but you must feel so far. I am sorry for the disappointment. Baby has got to come out soon...fxd it's today :hugs: thinking of you xxx


----------



## Fleur29

Thanks pk! Honestly I don't feel AT ALL close - it's ridiculous. I felt closer to being in labour when I was stressed at work 6 or 7 weeks ago than I do now!? I just can't imagine it at all. I wouldn't be surprised if I end up getting induced which just seems ridiculous given how close I am physically (supposedly!)

I felt like such a wally - we had got in to the midwife run birthing suite which is like a hotel (!) that everyone in my area wants to get in, my mum was here looking after dd who we had been able to put to bed none the wiser, it's a weekend so dh at home, there was no mad rush or panic to the hospital - it was all just perfectly teed up and then it just stopped! Completely unbelievable!!

The only positive is that there are a few things I didn't have in my bag that I realised I would like to have with me! But that is the only positive I can see at the moment!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Your body is getting ready Fleur, it won't be long now. I'm betting you'll be going back to hospital tonight.

Good luck xx


----------



## Fleur29

Thanks mrs w. I don't think it will be tonight but it's nice to have positive thoughts! I just can't see any end in sight at the moment, I know it's silly to say that but I honestly cant!

Sorry that I'm seemingly so reluctant to hand over the pregnancy baton to you!!!


----------



## swanxxsong

Oh Fleur! How frustrating :( I hope that baby appears soon!! :rofl:


----------



## Jokerette

I think your body is soooo ready... Baby will be here soon !


----------



## Princesskell

How are you Fleur? :hugs: xxx


----------



## Fleur29

Still pregnant!! Arghhhhhh!! I am a bit less grumpy today though and just finding it all faintly hilarious...

Jokerette - I know! So ready! Honestly I feel like I have a massive balloon full of water just hanging between my legs (apologies for that mental image!!) the sac must be so strong, I've walked sooo far yesterday and today! My friend joked that baby will be born in its waters as they must be so strong?!!

Thankfully I have a mw appt first thing tomorrow so going to ask how they plan to manage this and hopefully at least I will get an induction date at the very least. I am hoping they will book me in to have my waters broken manually or something but don't know if that's wishful thinking... I keep reading peoples posts about how hospitals keep them in at 5cm so how am I still walking around?!! Insane!

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend! X


----------



## swanxxsong

No kidding! My contractions were irregular but they kept me at 3cm onward! Though my LO was a month early so I think they were just being overly cautious lol. 

I hope that if baby doesn't come prior to your appointment that tomorrow they see a sign and get you moving along. Clearly your body is pretty ready as I'm sure you are too! ;) hahaha.


----------



## Fleur29

Yeah I get the impression that our good old nhs in the UK is happier to let you get on with it than the service you guys get from your swanky hospitals, swann!! Don't get me wrong I'm not complaining about the good old nhs but it don't think you would get sent home at 5cm on private health care!! That said, it's not like I've been in pain (other than mentally!!!) since then so I don't really mind being sent home other than I just WANT THIS BABY OUT!!! ;-)

I'm really hoping they will get the crochet needle out tomorrow and pop my waters - ha!!!! 

Will update you all afterwards!

Water will be shed whether it be amniotic or my tears of frustration!!! ;-)

Xx


----------



## swanxxsong

LOL Oh bless your heart! :hugs: I hope something happens soon for you, I'd def be going crazy by now also!


----------



## Fleur29

Thanks honey! I hope no other conkers have to wait beyond their due dates for mini conkers to appear, it's less than fun!


----------



## Princesskell

How far over are you Fleur?

I was pretty happy to be overdue last time, but it was January, a lot cooler and I wasnt too uncomfortable :shrug:

Hope the nighttime brings some action! Xxx


----------



## Fleur29

I'm 40+5 by lmp. However, I know for a fact (as was using cbfm) that I couldn't have conceived earlier than cd19 on that cycle which means I'm actually only 40+1 absolute most. Obviously am not saying this to the mw!!! And my dates didn't get changed at any scans at all.

So it's not horrific, I know... But what I am struggling with is the fact that dd appeared at 34+4... So we have been preparing all pregnancy for another early (possibly earlier!!) one than last time. we are talking 11 weeks of being ready to run to l&d at a moments notice! It really does feel like the longest pregnancy ever!!

My bump is so low I look completely ridiculous! I saw a friend in town earlier and she was like - oh-my-god!! But I have no twinges or anything. The odd tightening, but that's it! It's crazy! The midwives said I'm a 'silent labourer' which I quite liked - like some sort of silent assassin/ninja - ha!!!!


----------



## Princesskell

Ah bless you! I suppose they can't let you in without contractions unless they are going to break your waters or start it off for you??

How can we keep you busy?!......tell us about your hospital bag...what have you packed? Xxx


----------



## Twinklie12

Sorry for the horrible wait Fluer! Yes tell us about your hospital bag!


----------



## Fleur29

Haha! Well last time - I didn't even have a bag packed! So have gone to town a bit this time... The baby has it's own bag with babygros, vests, nappies, wipes etc

In my bag I have.....
-2 nighties (!) for giving birth in
-3 pairs of pyjamas 
- a pair of jeans to go home in (note these are maternity jeans - but some that are too tight to wear now so I figured would be good for post-birth)
- a long sleeve top and short sleeve top depending on weather to go home in
- 2 nursing bras
-about 60 pairs of black granny pants!!! 
- 20 maternity pads (ugh!)
- a towel
- wash bag
- hairbrush
- dressing gown
- pressie for dd from baby 
- makeup
- phone charger 

I think that's it.... Oh and my notes! We also chucked in some food after the trial run on Friday as obviously may be in there a while and need sustenance!

I was considering taking a hair dryer but is that too vain?!! My hair takes ages to dry.... But I'm thinking if I'm on a ward I can't exactly go blasting hot air around?! I've left it out.

Any other ideas?? Have I forgotten anything?! Planning to wear a cheap pair of flip flops when I go in so I will wear those to go to shower etc

Thanks ladies!!! This is good distraction!!! Nothing happening tonight.... I hope I wake up in a hormonal angry mood tomorrow to face the midwife and demand a plan of action!!!!!!! Wish me luck!!! X


----------



## swanxxsong

We were allowed to use dryers if we chose. I brought one since I know how Lon my hair takes to dry. In the end I didn't use it though!


----------



## Fleur29

Yeah maybe I will put it in. I have a small travel one.

Ooh the other thing is nipple cream - I didn't bf last time but the plan is to try this time.... Do you guys think it's worth getting nipple cream in advance? I have breast pads at the ready...

So glam!!! ;-)


----------



## Princesskell

Sounds very thorough Fleur, well done on remembering the notes!!
What about a pillow? I had to use my scarf in the small of my back when I had F, I will try and remember a pillow this time.
I will definitely be considering my own going home outfit better this time. Last time I chose a jumper dress that looked cute while pg, but with an empty baby pouch sagging down 1 day pp, not so hot!!! I think I thought it would all just disappear with the baby! I took a hairdryer and straighteners last time, if you have room maybe pack it?
I didn't plan to bf last time so didn't use nipple cream beforehand at all, but everyone says I should have!! They do some really good nipple compresses in Boots (think by Mam??) which you stick on between feeds, they were bliss in the first couple of weeks. xxx


----------



## swanxxsong

My hospital actually gave me nipple cream, but I also had brought it with me. :)


----------



## Fleur29

Oh yes pk - good plan with the pillow. That was one thing I wished I had taken on Friday and forgot. Will do that! And maybe I will pick up some nipple cream/pads today - that can be my task for the day!

Swan - you're making your hospital sound like a palace!!! ;-)

Just getting ready to see the mw, wearing the top that makes me look hugest - ha! 

Wish me luck girls!!!!! X


----------



## Fleur29

Not much to report...

Mw said that as baby seems happy, they won't induce before I'm 42 weeks... I cried and everything!! Asked if they would do it back end of this week but no... Even though I'm pretty dilated and inducing will just mean breaking my waters, they won't do it prior to next Tuesday as it counts as 'intervention' which they won't do until 42 weeks here...

So I'm booked in, 8am on 15 July. One week and 20ish hours to go! I have another sweep on Thursday but can't see it will work. So it's just a case of waiting it out and hopefully things will kick off on their own before then. 

I'm planning to just try and enjoy this week and not go too crazy getting irritable over it all!

Ps just picked up my nipple cream - last item on my list - maybe that's what I need to get it going once and for all?!! ;-)


----------



## swanxxsong

Oh Fleur! :( I am so sorry! I think I would have cried too! lol. 

Glad you got all that's on your list! And PK is right -- having my own pillow was a blessing, one I completely forgot about until she said it. I had my own for my daughter's birth and was so grateful for it!


----------



## Fleur29

Thanks swan! It was pretty bad!!! Not sure what I was expecting from them... 

I've calmed down now anyway. I'm not sure why I got my hopes up that they would let me be induced this week.... It's almost like I could get through the week but not another weekend!

Also we are supposed to be going to a wedding on the 19th... Looks like dh will be going on his own which I'm gutted about as had really hoped to go and introduce the new baby to our friends... But I guess it's not the end of the world! The bride will probably be happy at least...!!

Anyway hopefully baby will arrive, you never know! X


----------



## swanxxsong

I know you said you're tired of curry so I am trying to think of what else!

Red raspberry leaf tea? Fresh pineapple? I heard they're good to encourage labor. 

Maybe bounce on a birthing or yoga ball if you're too uncomfortable to do steps? 

I know midwife talked about overdue and inducing labor naturally because beyond 42 weeks they won't deliver at the center and they can't induce at the center. She said nipple stimulation is a technique they highly encourage. It requires more than just a couple of minutes worth but maybe something to try?

Bless your poor heart!


----------



## Fleur29

I was drinking rlt but then I read that you should avoid it if you have already had a quick labour (which I have!) as it just makes your labour even faster!!

Tried pineapple and I have a ball that I'm constantly bouncing on (!)

I've not actually tried nipple stimulation but think I will. Esp as dh is refusing to come near me!! The cheek!! He got me into this he can bleeding well get me out of it!

But no - apparently he seems to think that it would be weird, as I'm so dilated and is scared of hitting baby's head. HONESTLY!!! Men!!! He has a very high opinion of himself ;-)

Thank you for keeping me sane ladies! 7 days and 14 hours to wait now...!!!! ;-)


----------



## swanxxsong

LMAO!!!!!!

Uhhh yes. He can help do something to encourage little one to come on out of there! :rofl:


----------



## Fleur29

Yeah he refuses to step up! And now my mum is staying overnight with us until my induction date - just in case - he is using her as an excuse!! Ha!

Men!!!!


----------



## Buttercup84

Sorry to hear they won't intervene before 42 weeks Fleur, gotta say though if you're 5cm now i'll be amazed if you make it that far. I reckon when you do go it'll be really quick at least :thumbup:


----------



## Fleur29

I know that's what everyone keeps saying!!! Yikes!!! One week to go now! Yay! X


----------



## Twinklie12

Oh Fluer, thinking of you. Come on out baby!!!!


----------



## Fleur29

Thanks twinklie!! No signs today!


----------



## swanxxsong

Fleur I keep checking in hoping for progress and it's always that green symbol saying "ONLINE." LOL. 

Darn you baby, come on out! :D


----------



## Fleur29

Hahahaha!!! I'm sorry!! I'm not sure I've ever been on bnb as much as I have in the last 10 days!! No signs today I'm afraid... But only 6 and a bit days to go til induction!

I'm not feeling too impatient at the moment, just enjoying this last week of lazing...!


----------



## Tigermom

Aww Fleur!!! Sending that baby some vibes to come on out and meet us!!! Come out, little one! :hugs:


----------



## Fleur29

Thanks tiger!!! How are you doing? Can't believe how far along everyone is getting. You're over half way now!!


----------



## swanxxsong

Hahaha don't be sorry! If I were you I think I would be hanging out a lot online too. Not much else to do at this point other than yet to distract yourself right??


----------



## Fleur29

I know!!! I am just keeping busy really as it helps to pass the time! 5 days and 14 hours to go now!

How is everyone else? I feel like this thread has turned into fleur-bambino-watch!!! Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## Princesskell

It is definitely Fleur's labour watch right now and we are loving it!! Just hoping things happen soon honey! Xxx


----------



## Twinklie12

Yes I look at this thread hoping you are in labor every day! :)


----------



## Fleur29

Haha you guys are so sweet ;-) 

I have my final sweep tomorrow so let's hope that kick starts this baby into wanting to come into the world!!!! Will update you all afterwards...!

I keep expecting ricschick to post that she has had her baby!! X


----------



## Mrs W 11

Babys loving the home you've made her/him Fleur! With you being so dilated and all those signs I was sure baby would be here by now. I was overdue this time 2 years ago but no signs at all! 

I hope it won't be much longer. X


----------



## Fleur29

I know!! I'm a medical marvel mrs w!

Where are you at in your cycle? Hope all going ok. Baton is on it's way, I promise! Xxxx


----------



## Fleur29

Well girls, had my final sweep today - she *really* went for it! At one point she thought she had broken my waters! But hadn't...dammit!

Anyway the reason why labour isn't getting going is because baby is back to back so not exerting the right downward pressure. So I've been told to get on my hands and knees to try and turn it - brilliant... So easy to do that at 41wks pregnant!

Anyway I just thought I would update you on the latest in the saga!!!! Not really expecting anything to happen now but at least I've tried...

4 and a bit days to go...!

X


----------



## Twinklie12

Glad you got a real good sweep and I hope this baby moves around and gets going!!!


----------



## ricschick

hi guys sorry ive been MIA!! STILL HERE STILL PREGNANT!!LOL a little while yet tho I think!! I hope baby turns around fleur!!! back to back is no fun xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Aww Fleur I can understand that as Freya was back to back too. Good luck. Hopefully she will move soon. X


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ps I'm cd14 so waiting to ov. If you could have the baby in about 4-5 days I should be ovulating so perfect baton handing time!! I'm doing a trial for clear blue with swanky hormone indicator opks that give low, high and peak fertility, just like the fertility monitor. I'm still on low at the moment. You know when you used your cbfm did you dtd on all high and peak days? X


----------



## Princesskell

Oooo mrsw and Fleur that could be perfect timing!!

Fleur the baby's spines is the heaviest part so you need to try and get gravity to help turn it. The all fours position is the best option...they recommend cleaning the kitchen floor for at least ten minutes a day!! Have you a birthing ball or bean bag? Try lay on your front and read magazines or watch tv. Hope it works xxx


----------



## Princesskell

Ricschick...lovely to hear from you!! Glad things are going well. It's very exciting that we are so close to two Conkers! Xxx


----------



## Fleur29

Thanks girlies! That's good advice. I'm currently slumped over my birthing ball and been on all 4's this avo. Seriously as if it wasn't grim enough being 41 wks preggers...!!

Ricschick - I so think you will beat me to it!!!!

Mrs w - my waters-breaking-induction is scheduled for Tuesday so that would be about right!! How spooky!!

Your clear blue trial sounds exciting mrs w! We didn't dtd every high day, I think we did it the first and third high days (my dh stamina is not huge!!!!!!) and then on the first peak day and that was it. With the cbfm they say the most important day is the final high but it's impossible to know what date that would be?!! Anyway I'm fairly sure we conceived from dtd on the first peak day - and we dtd early on in the day so that may have helped too, before the egg went AWOL... Well that's my theory anyway! Lots of luck to you - keep us posted. I loved my cbfm and loved seeing the egg symbol!! X


----------



## Fleur29

A very very quick post but mrs w - I am hereby handing over the pregnancy baton to you!

Our first conker was born last night at 1.30am! He is just perfect, we are so happy! No name as yet. Also more of a boulder than a conker at 9lb 8oz! Born in the birthing pool with no pain relief!! Can you believe it?! I will post a proper update soon but felt I needed to tell you all after the week of fleur labour watch we have all been on! 

Also just to say this is not public knowledge yet as haven't done formal announcements so if I'm friends with you on Facebook please don't say anything just yet ;-) not that you would but just in case!

Love to you all. Have so enjoyed sharing this pregnancy journey with you all and the fun of continuing to do so through everyone else's journeys.

Love, Fleur and baby boy fleur  xxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Awwwwww HUGE congratulations fleur and family on your gorgeous baby boy!! Can't wait to see yummy newborn pics!! 

And I've just got my first high on the cb opks so let's do this handover!!!!


----------



## ricschick

ahh congrats fleur!!! was he still back to back? well done you xxx


----------



## Twinklie12

Fluer congrats!!!!!! So happy for you and cannot wait to see pics of your little man!


----------



## Fleur29

Thanks lovely ladies! I don't know how to upload pics here??! Will try and do so on our Facebook group instead....?

See mrs w it's meant to be! Sending you lots of baby dust!

Ricschick - yeah he did in the end - not sure if during labour or when I was flung over my ball last night! X


----------



## swanxxsong

FLEUR!!! Congrats lovely! :hugs: Can't wait to see pics and hear more! :hugs: So happy for you!


----------



## Jokerette

Yay congrats fleur!!!!!


----------



## duckie4

congratulations, fleur! :flower:


----------



## Princesskell

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek! Massive congratulations on the first little Conker....a boy-how adorable. Did you have an inkling he was a boy? And wow that is a great weight and no pain relief...you superstar!!
We can't wait to hear the name and see some pictures. Xxx

And what about that for a perfect handover MrsW?! Fxd!! Xxx


----------



## Fleur29

Have posted some pics on our Facebook group for you all!

Pk - yes totally thought he was a boy! The whole way through ;-)

I had a water birth and it was really great actually. I was on a standard bed last time but the water really really helped with the pain, can highly recommend to you guys.

I will post a full birth report but I'm sooooooo tired!!! 

Hugs to everyone xxxx


----------



## Princesskell

Oh he's so gorgeous!! Thank you for the pictures...hope you can sleep xxx


----------



## Twinklie12

Love the pics Fluer! Can't wait to learn the cutie's name!


----------



## Mrs W 11

I can't see the group on my list, was it called conkers? 

Can't wait to read your birth story Fleur xx

Ps to add photos here you click go advance and click the paper clip x


----------



## Princesskell

Bnb lucky Conkers mrsw. I've tried to add you but I don't think I'm friends with you on fb??

Xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

I've accepted your friend request pk x


----------



## hopettc3

Congrats Fleur!!!! I'm so excited for you! I was gone all week on a small family road trip so missed out on all the updates. My birthday was also on July 10th and was realyl excited to hear that a fellow conker has a baby that shares the day!! Congrats again Fleur and can't wait to check out your pics on facebook!


----------



## Fleur29

Hi girls, thanks for your lovely messages! We are now home and very happy (albeit tired!!) - we have named him Jack with Henry as a middle name. He is really chilled out so far, although I am under no illusions!!!! 

I'm feeling really good. Can't remember if I said (you might want to cross your legs now!!) but I ended up having to go into theatre to have a tear fixed. They thought it was 3rd degree but it is actually only 2nd which is good. I had the same with dd. this time I had to have a spinal block though - weirdest thing in the world!! Anyway it seems to be healing ok (!) - haven't been for a poo yet!!! Arghhhhh!! 

Anyway hope you're all good xxx


----------



## hopettc3

Yay! So glad Jack is doing well! Ouch to the tear! I had a c-section with both my girls so I wouldn't know how it feels, but I hope its not too bad. Spinal blocks are definitely weird. It sucks when you're waiting for it to wear off and you just can't get your legs to move! I hope Jack stays pretty calm for you so you can get some rest. I don't know if you've tried this, but I found walking around really helped me get the poo going! Good luck!!! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ahhh the glamorous side of having babies! Sorry to hear about the tear, I had a c section with Freya too but have a few friends who couldn't sit down easily for a few weeks and I remember being terrified of the first poo! 

Love love love the name and seen the gorgeous photos on your Facebook. Congrats Fleur I'm thrilled for you.

I got my peak today and a very positive ic opk so we are in business!! Great handover timing!!


----------



## Fleur29

Thanks girls!! Spinal block is the weirdest thing - when I saw my legs flung up high but they feel like they're still on the bed - wtf is that all about??!!

We had a mw appt this avo so I'm now armed with lactulose - wish me luck!!

She also did the usual newborn paediatrician checks that we would've had done in hospital but the doctor went AWOL so they said we could do with our community midwife... Well I wish we had stayed and waited for the paed in hospital as the mw said she could hear a murmur on jack's heart :-( apparently it is common and usually nothing to worry about but we have to see the gp tomorrow and then if they hear it/think it needs looking into we will get referred back to the paediatrician. I'm really shit scared as you can imagine - I love him so, so much and the thought of anything being wrong with his heart is completely terrifying... I'm trying to stay calm until we have seen the doctor anyway. And I have googled and it seems it is very common and he has no other symptoms of heart problems but still so worrying. Why is life never simple??!!

Mrs w I'm so excited for you - freaky perfect timing of our handover! Keeping everything crossed for you hon xxxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Oh gosh Fleur I'm so sorry you've had this scare. I'm sure it's nothing, as you say it's really common and midwives are probably extra cautious becuase it isn't their speciality but of course completely understand why you feel so worried. We would all feel the same way. At least the appointment is tomorrow so you don't have long to wait and if they are worried you'll be referred very quickly. I'm sure your gorgeous little jack is perfect. Xx


----------



## Twinklie12

Oh Fluer I Adam so sorry you have this worry! I am sure all will be well. Xoxo


How are you doing MrsW? O yet?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Twinklie had my pos opk yesterday so probably oving today or tomorrow! 

I know we've been joking about this cycle being lucky but deep down I just can't imagine ever having a bfp again!


----------



## Fleur29

Hi girls just to say we took Jack to the gp and he couldn't hear any murmur at all. So, so relieved!! He said the little valves can just take a couple of days to close up and it probably closed overnight. So I feel very relieved. I could've hugged him!! This is the same man who told me I was having a huge baby two weeks ago that I wanted to thump (he was right!)

Anyway just wanted to let you all know! Thanks for your sweet messages. I love you guys!!

Mrs w - go get dtd!!! That bfp has your name on it 

Xx


----------



## Twinklie12

MrsW, I think we all know that feeling. It WILL happen! Xoxo

Fluer so glad all is well!


----------



## swanxxsong

Glad to hear all is going well Fleur! He's beautiful! 

I had a murmur at birth. Never had an issue since and it's gone. Glad they hear nothing on him, though! My mom always said it just caused her needless worry with no side effects on me lol. 

I can't deliver in a tub at the center but can labor in one. Am looking forward to that, though I wish I could fully deliver in it! But at this rate we have to hope I can make it long enough to deliver at the center LOL. You've given me hope to get beyond 36 weeks Fleur! ;) 

Good luck MrsW! Keeping everything crossed for you!


----------



## Twinklie12

I also have a small murmur. Once when I was in my mid teens the doctor had me go get an EKG but nothing ever came of it. Sometimes I think we know too much with technology, just means more to worry over in some cases!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Fleur what a huge relief, I'm so glad all is ok with jack and his heart. <3 enjoy your newborn snuggles x


----------



## Fleur29

Thanks girls. It was a huge, huge relief!

Swann I didn't realise you had a preemie too... I hope your pregnancy this time lasts longer as it's not much fun having an early baby. Although hoping it doesn't last as long as mine did!!! 

Can definitely recommend the birthing pool for labour - it really helped with the pain!

X


----------



## duckie4

have a fun week, mrs w! :happydance::thumbup:


----------



## Princesskell

I'm so glad it turned out to be a false alarm Fleur. Xxx

Mrsw this cycle has been so in synch...it has got to be your turn, we have everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Fleur29

I agree pk! So hope so mrs w - keeping everything crossed.

Girls we are on page 200!! Can you believe it!!!! X


----------



## Jokerette

Oh fleur what a relief on the heart murmur!! So glad Jack is doing well!

Like swan I can labor in a tub but the hospital doesn't do the actual delivery in the tub. :( I got an epidural last time so I wouldn't be able to be in the tub after the epidural anyway. Who knows what this labor will bring! 

So whose next? Rischick?


----------



## swanxxsong

Fleur -- yup, she came just shy of 36 weeks, so now I have to have an assessment on the 11th to get a cervical ultrasound and a consult about how they'll try and keep this one in longer. I've been warned it'll be a whole lot of "what if" talk that'll make me super paranoid, and a lot of "worst case scenario" conversation. I'm pretty anxious about it, tbh. I know they're being proactive but the more people I ask about it, the more negative things I hear about their experiences with it! :rofl:

If this one can stay in until at least 36 weeks, I would be ever-so-grateful. :) I want to avoid a hospital birth at all costs, and of course, want baby to just be healthy and ready. lol!


----------



## Fleur29

Do you know why she came early swan? My dd arrived early and no one could tell me why... I didn't have an infection, hadn't got cervical weakness, there was no obvious reason - some babies just come early... I even asked her in the end as no one else could give me a reason - ha! She looked at me like I was mad and just said she didn't know ;-)

I was really worried all pregnancy about another early baby, it's only natural, but I read that if your baby arrived later than 32 weeks the first time the chances of another preemie next time are lower than if you had an earlier preemie, if that makes sense, so chances are you will be ok and we will be on labour watch for you too in a few months!!!!

It's great that they're taking good care of you anyway, I had one consultant appt where they basically said - no reason for another early one and sent me on my way! Luckily it turned out that was the right thing to do ;-) I hope they don't freak you out anyway. My (professional - ha!) opinion would be to try and take everything as easy as poss over the next few months and keep stress levels low. I left work really early but I'm sure that helped me as I relaxed as soon as I was on maternity leave and - well - you know the rest!

Hugs xxx keep us posted after your appt.

Yes - ricschick - you must be close to popping?!!! X


----------



## swanxxsong

Thanks for the reassurance! They have no idea why she came early. I was generally healthy and she was too. She was 6'6 so not a miniature for the age she came! And my dates were def right as that was the first they asked me Lol. 

I guess after the consult they'll know if I have a short cervix or other issues. So hopefully that will shed some light. My sister came 6 weeks early and I came over a week late, so I have hope LOL.


----------



## hopettc3

Fleur, so glad everything is well with Jack! And I hope the lactulose helped!

Mrs W, I've got all my fingers crossed for you!

Swan, I had dd2 just shy of 36 weeks as well. I've been a bit paranoid that it'll happen again, but trying to stay positive. I've decided to assume I'll make it to c-section day. If something does happen, then we'll deal with it then. There's no point in freaking out beforehand (which I learned the hard way). I started getting horrible braxton hicks a few days ago and went to the dr to make sure everything was ok. Apparently, I just have really painful, uncomfortable braxton hicks this time and there's nothing I can do about it...yay. Anyways, stay positive and it'll all work itself out!

I hope everyone else is doing well!!


----------



## swanxxsong

Awww hope! I prob would have done the same! Haha. BH are no joke sometimes, they can feel like the real deal! LOL. 

I honestly wasn't worried at ALL about any of this until they said I am now high-risk and need a specialty consult about my preterm labor and that I may need injections and additional ultrasounds and whatnot. It hadn't even dawned on me to be worrrd about a healthy 35 weeker until this whole thing erupted. Maybe I was naive. LOL. I actually think if I was delivering in a hospital they wouldn't be going through any of this - because my original OB was not concerned. :shrug: 

Guess I will know on August 11!


----------



## Fleur29

Gosh I didn't realise there were 3 of us with preemies in this group. 

Swan - sounds like they are being uber cautious. I bet they won't find any cervical weakness. And I'm sure you won't have another early one. Although as you say, anything after 34 weeks is pretty much fine and you are just in feeding/growing land rather than anything scary. Let us know how it all goes xxx


----------



## Buttercup84

Belated congrats fleur on the birth of jack, love the pics you posted on fb he is just gorgeous! I'm on 3G at the moment so just doing a mini catch up on bnb, hoping to be in the new house with wifi again soon... Flooring goes down on Tuesday so after that we can move our furniture in which is exciting :D can't wait to get in and settled!


----------



## hopettc3

Thanks swan! Its nice to know that other people would have done the same in my situation. I'm surprised that the doctor is considering you high risk. I had a placental abruption and the chances of it happening again are increased, but my doctor doesn't seem concerned at all. I hope the consult goes well and you don't need any extra tests.


----------



## swanxxsong

Thanks ladies! I'm trying to just remain positive and open-minded about it all! Easier said than done, but I honestly think if I had stayed with my OB, I would not have been considered high-risk at all. It's only because I'm not shooting for a hospital birth, I believe. Who knows. :rofl:


----------



## Tigermom

Hey ladies!

I'm sorry for being so quiet in here. I've been having severe round ligament pain for the last couple weeks, on and off, and this heat has been killing me. I check in and read all the news, but for some reason, I was feeling so reclusive and bleh with this weather... not wanting to comment per se.

Anyway. Updates on me:

I've been reading "Active Birth" by Janet Balaskas, and it is wonderful. I tried reading "The Bradley Method" and that didn't go well. I found it really condescending. I know that I want to go into this one more naturally, as with my son, labor came on so quickly and hard that I got all the juice! :haha: It's only fair when you start feeling labor pain at 9cm 5 minutes apart. I attribute not getting the build up of intensity to why I caved on the meds. But, the truth is that I wasn't prepared. 

I was recommended The Bradley Method by a midwife at my doctor's clinic, and it was kind of awful. For those going 100% natural, at home or in a birthing center away from doctors, it would be great, but every other paragraph is insulting doctors and medical staff. It was a really abrasive read *to me*. Not to mention, I found it irritating how often the book was trying to sell me on itself. *I BOUGHT YOU! STOP SELLING YOURSELF!!!* :roll:

I was looking for stretches, exercises, positions, etc. that would benefit me and the baby during pregnancy, labor and delivery, and post partum. Active Labor is that book, if you are the same. There's no class they are trying to sell you on. As a matter of fact, you can simply accomplish your goals by going through the book. No need to find the expensive class it correlates with because there is none. Just pair it with your favorite class or no class. There's no miracle cure to the perfect labor. And the best part is that they aren't making you feel guilty for previously using meds or using them should you need, want, or require with your current pregnancy. They do offer information on each of the meds that come up in conversation, how they can affect you/baby, etc.. I appreciated that. 

My favorite part was that there are over 50 pages on exercises/stretches/hatha yoga poses for pregnancy to prepare you, your mind, baby and body for delivery. I've been doing them every day since, and I have had ZERO flare ups of my SI Joint pain/sciatic pain. My round ligament pain comes and goes, but I strained it playing with my son, and ligaments take time to heal. It is better than before I was doing my stretches. I wrote out all the stretches and poses, and every night, I run through them in a peaceful, meditation-filled 30-45 minutes. It's taken my mind off the heat, even if briefly, and it lets me get out of my head. You can easily shorten the routine by picking the stretches you'd like to focus on and not spending time on the meditation aspect.

Anyway, I really have been wanting to share this for a while, but my mood was just so bleh. Sorry for the silence on my end. 

I hope all is well!!!

I know we still have a few TTC, and I think this book is also great for that. They are safe to do while pregnant, therefore safe in the TWW. Also, they will help your mind, body, and spirit in what I believe is one of the most difficult portions in pregnancy... the trying. I find turning on some Native American flute music, (or something without a harsh melody) sitting for the meditation, and breathing are the most soothing. I hope this finds someone that is looking for this information. It was super beneficial to me!!! 

:dust::flower:


----------



## Princesskell

Hey Tiger...sorry you've been suffering. I'm glad you are finding things to help.
Thank you for the recommendations-I love the sound of the meditation :hugs:

Xxx


----------



## Twinklie12

Tiger I should so be doing stretches/meditation like you. I've started with the back aches and such pretty badly so I think it's a must for me.


----------



## Tigermom

You should definitely give it a try. I was walking around looking and feeling super pregnant. I thought "There's no way I can make it another three months." This has helped immensely!!!

https://www.amazon.com/Active-Birth...8&qid=1406591459&sr=8-1&keywords=active+birth

This is a link to the book I'm reading. I haven't quite finished it, but I'm really in love. I also love that it speaks to all audiences. As a health care practitioner, I don't feel bored or belittled, and it covers everything so you never feel lost or confused. Some of the stretches took me a bit to figure out their wording, but my goodness... totally worth it! 

I ordered site-to-store from Walmart because it was the same price as Amazon, but site-to-store equals free shipping. You just pick it up at your nearest Walmart. 

My SI joint has basically not bothered me since starting this, AND I'm noticing that my walking is less pregnant-waddle and more walk. My back hasn't hurt (unless I over-do it, in which case, the stretches at night usually correct it), and my flexibility has already increased, especially my hamstrings. 

:thumbup:


----------



## Tigermom

Also, just got the call back from my doctor's office. My blood glucose was 80!!!! Yay!!! Passed! 

With my son, I was 101. I remember thinking "isn't that over the line" but today, the nurse told me it's in the 120s and below that they are looking for. I was thrilled, since I've been kind of scared for this.

I've learned that I'm just the type of person who is going to gain a crap-ton of weight during pregnancy. I'm monitoring every calorie that goes into my body and still gaining too much. I can't lower the cals because then I will not be getting enough. My doctor isn't concerned, and so I guess I just get the fun of losing this all again after :shrug:. I'm thrilled just knowing it isn't gestational diabetes!!!!! <3


----------



## swanxxsong

Aw I hope you're feeling better! RLP is awful. :( 

Thanks for the book suggestion! My midwife gave me a list of like, 50 suggested reads (LOL wut) and said to choose a couple. When you posted on FB the other day, I had screenshotted it to check and see -- it's on the list, meaning I can borrow it from them since their suggested books are in the midwife library. Woo! I'll probably just buy it since my memory sucks and I may not remember to ask them for it... ahem. But it's been circled as part of my "must read" since with my first pregnancy I made the mistake of reading "What to Expect..." and it was terrifying. I also have the Bradley Method book my sister lent to me (and the partner version for hubby) and have heard mixed reviews on it, but am going in with an open mind. Also have a few others circled that I want to check out, but can't remember titles atm. 

Regardless, I'm glad to hear a positive review on one of the suggested reads since the list itself overwhelmed me, and am looking forward to reading it!


----------



## hopettc3

Glad you're feeling well, Tiger!! I haven't been doing any stretching, but I probably should because I have spd pain. Its not excruciating, but it is painful and super uncomfortable!


----------



## Tigermom

Maybe this book would help you too! It tells you what each stretch is good for. They even tell you when you should avoid it. There are a few I can't do already because of my blood pressure. It's so low that I can no longer lay on my back without passing out completely :haha: So that's fun. That means none of the back-position poses/stretches, but I get a good go out of the rest of them :)

I hope you feel better too, hope. Pain is pain and it stinks!


----------



## Tigermom

Swan: The Bradley Method is a good read. Especially since you are working with your midwife, so the book might not be as far-fetched or negative-sounding as it was to me. Also, if you plan on taking a Bradley class, it will be of even more help. I am not planning on taking a class because it is out of my budget, and many of the tips were... "and when you take our class..." which kept me in want of information-- like a time-share pitch from a salesman. Like I said, definitely give the book a try. Be prepared for no middle ground. It is a fully-natural book. If you go into it reminding yourself of that, it will make it much easier. It was extremely informative. Extremely detailed and knowledgeable. 

:) 

I hope it works out!!! <3


----------



## hopettc3

Thanks Tiger! I'll look into it. I'll have to check to see if they possibly have any pregnancy books at the library. I'd rather not have to buy it, but I will if I have to.


----------



## Jokerette

Has rischick had her baby?


----------



## Princesskell

I was just thinking that last night!! ^


----------



## Princesskell

Her ticker says 6 days over! Xxx


----------



## Tigermom

Ahhh how exciting!!! :)


----------



## swanxxsong

Thanks for the tip Tiger! I have no intention to take the Bradley class as I already have to take a mandatory class at the birthing center and it's $360... hopefully insurance covers a portion of it, she said she believes it does. But it covers basically everything, from hypnobirthing to Bradley Method and everything in-between. So I'll enter that book with a very-open mind. Unless something happens like I go pre-term before 36 weeks or we need emergency help, I won't be able to get any pain meds so I'm trying to educate myself on all aspects of that, while still remaining open-minded that yes, something could happen and I may be in a hospital. So trying to find a good balance there. 

I may try reading the Bradley Method book and seeing how it goes... but it doesn't sound as though it would be as beneficial as I had hoped. Guess we'll see! I'm almost half-way done with Active Birth, then I'm gonna try Bradley before I move onto anything else. 

Open to other book suggestions if anyone else has them. :)


----------



## hopettc3

Oh, I hope ricschick is doing well! I can't wait to hear if she had the baby!


----------



## duckie4

Hi ladies, it's been kinda quiet around here! Hope you are all doing well :hugs: Since many of you have already had one beautiful baby, I wanted to see what you guys thought about my status today... :flower:

AF was due Thursday/Friday for my usual 26-27d (occasionally 24 or 25 day) cycles. Yesterday was cd28, no AF! Woke up this morning expecting her, still nothing, cd29!? I have not had a cycle this long in my nearly-a-year ttc, but I've had bfns right along, even this morning...

I haven't been tracking temps or OPKs because they were too disappointing. I try not to symptom spot, but one day right around when I would have O'd I was nauseated and vomited for a few hours. Then I've had (not painful) diarrhea for the last 10 days or so (which I attributed to a new whole food prenatal with probiotics- tho I have taken half the dose and still had the same thing). I've been exercising more consistently and eating healthier, but I've not had dramatic weight loss or anything. Can't really explain why else it'd be delayed...??

Am I looking at a late bfp?! fX! Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## Twinklie12

Oh Duckie, I hope this is a late BFP! It's hard to know if AF is actually late since you could have just ovulated late. FX for you!


----------



## Jokerette

It's so hard to know duckie but I've got all my fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## Princesskell

Everything crossed Duckie...tiger and I both had very late bfp's with both of our pregnancies :hugs: xxx


----------



## hopettc3

Keeping my fingers crossed for you duckie!!! Hope this is just a late bfp!


----------



## mumanddad

So sorry ladies, I joined and then disappeared

I am cycle 2 of using the clear blue fertility monitoring and on day 11, I will be good a keep checking in go see how you are all doing xx


----------



## duckie4

Thanks, friends! I know you can't put all (or any) eggs in the basket when it comes to symptom spotting... Still no AF, though! Decent amount of cramping on and off (the kind where everytime you go to the bathroom you expect :witch: ) and (tmi) more cm than normal.

Today turns into cd30, making me 3-4 days late! I didn't re-test this morning, because if if hcg's double every 48hrs, I thought I'd give it another day (and I expected to be rudely awoken by AF this morning)... Stay tuned... :dust:


----------



## Princesskell

Hey mumanddad nice to see you :hi: xxx

Eeeek Duckie....stay away af! Xxx


----------



## hopettc3

Welcome back mumanddad! Keep us posted on your cycle!

Good luck duckie! Did you test again today?


----------



## mumanddad

Well thanks to a few ladies from bnb for advising the clear blue fertility monitor because this has proved the Internet cheapy ov tests just didn't work for me!

I use to only get faint lines on the Internet cheapies, they use to get dark around day 26/28 ish but never positive. 
First month on the cbfm I ov'd day 19, and I am currently getting high readings on cd 14  xx


----------



## hopettc3

Oh that's great mumanddad!! I hope it helps you get a bfp soon!!


----------



## mumanddad

Well the clear blue monitor didn't pick up a 'peak ' reading this month :( I ran out of tests after 15 readings I think it was. I got very disheartened by it.

We went on holiday last Monday and AF was due. It normally arrives with a vengeance when we have something planned but she still isn't here! !

I'm not going to test for a while though because
1. No peak on the monitor
2. I am cramping so bad and have been for a week :(
3. One minute my boobs are killing and are rock heard, next there soft and no pain.
4. I'm getting period type pains in the tops of my thighs. 

I mc at 10 weeks last July and after the mc my cycle was 49 days (I was still getting bfp tests during that) 
Other then that my longest cycle has been 41 days and then any were from 26- 36 days. I'm currently on day 39.

I really hope this is my month but I have so much doubt that I don't want to get my hopes up :( 

Sorry for the long post! It probably doesn't make much sense because I'm using my phone to type.

Hope your all well ladies xx


----------



## Princesskell

Oh mumanddad I hope it is your month. I'm not really familiar with cbfms so I don't know what could have happened but I hope the other symptoms are good ones. Keep us updated when you test xxx


----------



## Twinklie12

Def lest us know when you test mumanddad!!!


----------



## mumanddad

I am thinking if AF isn't here by next weekend then I will test. My last AF was the 7th August so it will definitely show then if I am or aren't xx


----------



## Jokerette

FX mumanddad!!!


----------



## mumanddad

:( think af is arriving :( my cm stepped up alot and when I go to the toilet there is pinkish blood when I wipe (tmi sorry) :( I guess it's not my month again


----------



## Twinklie12

Oh man, I hope that's not the case mumanddad. Stay away AF! :hugs:


----------



## mumanddad

Well I tested to just be sure and it was bfn :( oh well use to that x


----------



## Jokerette

So sorry mumanddad :(


----------



## hopettc3

Ok, so I'm finally posting this on here! I know a lot of you are facebook friends so you already know, but we had our baby boy!! He was born at 35+3 weeks (Sept 7th) weighing 5lbs 8oz. I went into labour at 33+5 and went in to get checked as I thought they were just my painful braxton hicks picking up. I had to be ambulanced to the nearest city with a nicu which was 2 hours away. They gave me nifedipine to stop the contractions. I was 2-3cm when I got there and stayed that way. They continued to give me nifedipine 3 more times. They had to stop giving it because my blood pressure was too low at that point. After 3 1/2 days in the hospital, we were discharged but told that we could not leave the city because we may not make it to the hospital in time if we left. So I had to stay in a family room at the hospital and was basically on bedrest. I was only supposed to walk around to get food or use the washroom. I continued getting contractions the entire week about 20-30 min apart. They started coming every 10min for a couple hours on Friday and then again on Saturday. Sunday morning I woke up to extremely painful contractions. They started coming every 5 min at around 9am. I told DH we should head to l&d around 10am. They took an hour to get me checked and get the dr in. Then started to get me ready for my c-section and was told it would be another half hour. The only thing I had for pain at that point was the gas :wacko:. Around 15min later, my contractions got much worse and I told them they needed to check me. I was at that point 7cm and was told that we didn't have time for the c-section :saywhat:!!! I then just waited it out and we had baby at 12:48pm that day. It was the most intense pain ever and I got a second degree tear which required 4 stitches. I was glad that it worked out that way and the recovery has been amazing and much better than c-section recovery. Our little boy was born healthy and he did end up with jaundice and had to be put under the lights for a couple days, but he's doing great! He still has a blood test done every other day to make sure his bilirubin levels are dropping which they so far have been. Oh, and we named him Raunek. It means celebration! It was a bit of a surprise and we weren't completely prepared for him to come so early, but we couldn't be happier!!


----------



## ricschick

ahh congrats hun glad baby is ok and weldone on the natural birth!! xxx


----------



## mumanddad

Congratulations hun x


----------



## Twinklie12

Congrats Hope!!!! So happy for you!!!! And great job on the labor! Hope you can post a pic or two soon. :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

Congrats hope!! 

Has anyone heard from duckie? Hope she is ok x


----------



## Princesskell

:yipee: massive congratulations Hope, :cloud9: I'm glad he is here safe and well following such a scary time :hugs:
We can't wait to see pictures! Xxx

Ricschick I didn't know you'd called your little girl Joanie, what a cute name :cloud9: what date was she born? I will update the front page. 
Anybody heard from squirrel or momwife? I know Jokerette has an announcement to come and make and buttercup is very almost there!

Hey mrsw...how are you doing? :wave: xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hey princess :hi: I'm ok, still waiting for my bfp!! Can't believe it tbh, first 2 bfps both first month trying and now 10 long months and nothing! X


----------



## ricschick

thanks hun she was born on the 31st july at 18.22 weighing 9lb 1 xx


----------



## Jokerette

Hi ladies!!! Bailey Ann was born on September 18!! It was a quick delivery and she came in just one push. We are SOOOO happy! Links to my journal and BFing journal are in my siggy

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=804289&d=1411231003


----------



## Jokerette

Pk- I saw the first post got a bit mixed up... Looks like maybe you are missing a ] or a [ symbol somewhere


----------



## Princesskell

Congratulations Jokerette! She is beautiful!

I think I somehow deleted a big chunk :dohh: I dont have reliable Internet ATM due to moving so will have to sort it soon :growlmad:


----------



## Tigermom

Hey ladies, I'm so sorry that I kind of bumped out of here. This pregnancy hasn't been easy: the weight gain, aches and pains, life, doctors, more life, work...

And our business kind of picked up. Performing acupuncture on people is really draining. I love what I do, but that is because you (as an acupuncturist) have to put so much of your heart and soul into each and every treatment, and that usually means feeling a bit drained at the end of the day. I've been so happy for that picking up, but it's been a challenge :haha:

Not only that, but I was having some really troubling symptoms. As I may have mentioned, I can never remember which places I've said what things, I haven't been able to sleep/lay on my back since like 16 weeks pregnant due to my low blood pressure. A month or so ago, I started having really big problems. I was getting the dizziness, shortness of breath, tunnel vision, etc. usually reserved for when I was on my back only this was happening in any position. Ended up at the cardiologist. It was nothing to do with my heart, thank God! Simply, for some reason, I was essentially over-producing adrenaline which was leading to hyperventilating. Since we found out what it was, my husband was (and is) giving me acupuncture treatments every 3-4 days, and the attacks have stopped 100%. It's been wonderful.

What?!?! That's not enough, you say? :haha::roll:

Our son started developing these issues around going to the bathroom. No matter what he was doing (eating, playing with friends, playing alone, in the car, etc.) he was peeing more and more frequently. It started out just close enough together that I thought he was trying to get out of whatever he was doing, but then, each day, they seemed to be getting closer and closer together. Until, and I'm not exaggerated a bit, he was peeing every 2-5 minutes. Of course, we were panicking. Another doctor trip later to find out he doesn't have diabetes (which we never thought, but thank goodness) or a bladder/kidney infection. That's all the doctor said, and we were left with zero answers. Essentially, I had to find out that he has children's overactive bladder (pollakiuria). The key is that they are still making it through the night (or their usual amount of time at night) between urinations, and he was. He would sleep all night. It was only during waking hours that he was affected by this. I found a solution that I thought we could try, since it was similar to how we potty-trained him. He legitimately felt like he urgently had to go. So we started out with a reward system. "Can you make it 15 minutes? If you can, we will give you _____" then the next day was 25 minutes. 35. Then 45. Then and hour and so on. It seems to be gone, but I have to say that this technique was helpful. He earned check marks for every success, and then a certain number of checks later would be a very small treat... enough to excite him/entice him, but not overload our very healthy eater with sugar that he's not used to. It worked! He's not needed the reward system. He's no longer going frequently, and he's back to his old self. I really drew away from everything because I was so worried about him. My poor three year old was missing so much of his life going to and from the bathroom... every 2-5 minutes?!??! 

To top it off, he's going through a very sassy phase. One day, he'll be loving and wonderful and curious, and the next day, he's argumentative, combative, and obnoxious. <--- is that ok to say about your own child? I love him, but those days are especially draining. Where did my happy-go-lucky son go? :shrug:

Caution: TMI! Then my poor husband had a scary moment, as did I when he told me. He came out of the bathroom telling me that the toilet was filled with blood from his bowel movement. With his change in bowels, he was freaking out that it could be the worst case scenario, rightfully so. We ended up in the ER because it was such an intense amount of blood, and then we ended up with a colonoscopy appointment. He's fine. It's internal hemorrhoids, and there's no sign of cancer. He's the lowest risk factor anyway because of our high fiber diet (Taiwanese vegetarian= at least 3 different dishes just vegetables alone with each meal). So that worked out, but it was just one thing on top of the other. We never end up at the doctor, and here we were, all three of us needed to go see someone about something out of the norm.

Anyway. I'm back, and I'm so sorry. I've kept up with people's posts and baby's born, and I'm going back through to make sure I haven't missed anything major. 

I really am so sorry for the sudden disappearance. Not to mention returning with nothing but complaints. :dohh:

AFM: I am doing great. Now that everything is settled and back to our routine, I'm doing quite well. Archer and mommy have been doing a lot of fun little art projects, and he seems to be excited and ready for baby brother, although not ready to share :haha:. I am having a ton of Braxton Hicks with any positional change, bladder filling/emptying, kick from baby in a weird place, etc. That's been exciting. Things are getting there.

We are 35 weeks 4 days, and the Birth Plan, is sitting on top of our empty hospital bag. I have to tell you that all the motivation for getting things done leaves me by noon :rofl: If it's not done before lunch, it's probably not getting done. I am making it my goal to pack tomorrow. 

I've been still doing my yoga poses and stretches to help prepare for labor, drinking red raspberry leaf tea once-twice/day. Starting next week I will for sure be up to twice/day, and then at 37 weeks, I will be drinking 3 servings a day. It's the routine I did with Archer, and I'm hoping to see similar results!

We just had our baby shower, and all the new items are cleaned and put into their proper place. The crib's up, the glider/ottoman are in the room ready to sooth an infant to sleep.

I hope all is well!! Sorry for the long post. I can't express how much I've missed getting on here and catching up each day with the newest information. I hate that I've missed that!!! But I'm back, and I'll be much more active on here again, as things seemed to have slowed down (dare I say it) :hugs:


----------



## Buttercup84

Wow tiger seems like you and the family have been through the mill lately but I'm really glad to hear things have settled down now and you can focus on the baby prep, only a month to go for you now :)
Afm I had baby Astrid on 22nd and she turned 1 week old today :) I ended up induced for post dates again but the experience couldn't have been more different to what I went through with my first which was fairly traumatic, much easier recovery this time too.


----------



## Tigermom

Congrats!! <3 Glad things went a different route this time for you. I'm hoping for the same!! FXed :haha:


----------



## Tigermom

I'm probably the only one with this history, but with our first, we kind of just "winged" it when it came to delivery/hospital packing, etc. I didn't even attend birthing classes. We were in grad school, and life was so hectic as it was. Finding a time for my husband and I to go to classes wasn't in our plan. However, that also meant that when we got there, everything was new. 

This time, I am preparing/have prepared like a first-timer, and I'm loving it. I'm currently rereading the chapters on birth and birthing positions in my "Active Labor" book, which I'm still so grateful for because of the section on stretching to alleviate aches and pains during pregnancy/labor/delivery. I've also been putting together my hospital bag, another thing we didn't really do last time. I packed nothing but our camera, baby's first outfit, phone, etc., but that was it. I remember feeling gross because I didn't shower, I wore my prelabor stuff home which was falling off of me, and I just didn't have any entertainment for the slow times (although I still really enjoyed myself... not joking :haha:). 

I guess what I'm saying is, for you first time moms, enjoy the little things. Pack your hospital bag! You will appreciate having it because I know that I didn't appreciate not having one. :haha::roll: I'm so Type A that I'm not sure how we managed to have such a pathetic one the first time around. I'm not over-packing, but I've definitely got everything to make it easier on hubby, me (cleanliness-wise, comfort-wise), and baby. I've even got some books for my son to "Read" to his baby brother. :)

I hope all is well!! 

Looking forward to hearing of some new BFPs!!! <3


----------



## ricschick

Congratulations Jokerette xxx


----------



## Princesskell

Congratulations again buttercup!! :cloud9:
Lovely hearing from you Tiger :hugs: xxx


----------



## Princesskell

Hey Conkers...how is everyone?

I've just been trying to read through our journey in order to re-do our front page that I lost. Please let me know if any info is wrong!

Would be lovely to hear how you all are doing?...Those Conkers who are here, those waiting to be born and those still being made! xxx...


----------



## Tigermom

Tigermom, checking in!

Still pregnant, Due the 29th, and not really feeling like anything is happening :haha:

Getting more frequent bh contractions, which is great, and I'm also experiencing my usual menstrual-like cramps (which I now can call dilation and effacement, as my doctor agrees), but no labor, no signs of labor, and just waiting!

How about everyone else?


----------



## Twinklie12

I am due in one month today! Totally started to feel uncomfortable just recently (swollen hands and feet, carpal tunnel, constipation, hard to get around with this big belly!), but no real signs of anything yet. I am guessing I go late/past due date!


----------



## ricschick

Congrats tiger and pk!!!!! Xxxx


----------



## Fleur29

Arghhh i must've somehow turned off my notifications from this thread, I just thought no one was posting!!!

So exciting that lots of conkers have been appearing. Huge congrats to pk and tiger - conker twins - amazing!

We are good - Jack now nearly 4 months old!!! He is HUGE! 98th centile and wearing 6-9 month clothes!

He is such a lovely boy - very chilled out and happy. Not getting the best amount of sleep.... But it doesn't feel so hideous second time around. Our dd has been going through a very funky patch - she turns 3 on Friday, a few people have said that age 3 is much harder than 2 and I fully believe it!!! Some days she is an absolute joy and so sweet and funny and other days, absolute pure minx! Just when you think you have this parenting thing sussed.....

Anyway I'm going to resubscribe to the thread now ;-)

Xx


----------



## Princesskell

Hey Fleur ...thanks for the update.

Keir David Eric was indeed born on the 24th of October. A massive boulder at 9lb13!!! I had a super fast labour ending with a couple of pushes in the pool!!! Excruciating but fast and obviously worth it! Just trying to remember how all this goes again! Xxx


----------



## Fleur29

Ah love the name pk!! Can't believe all our big 9lbers - amazing! Sounds like your labour was quite similar to mine. Hope you're enjoying it all.

How is everyone else?? X


----------

